# The [Official] Thermalright Silver Arrow / SB-E Club



## joemaniaci

Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I'm in the same boat, I was looking for a club of some sort, Tomorrow there is a great chance I will be picking up a silver arrow. "I have a vision!", It involved a S/A and 2 maby 3 san ace 1011's.
So far, I see no reason to try this...outside of...let me ...count...$150-175 freakin holy jesus i need a new hobby......I'll let ya know how it works when i get it set up lol


----------



## `Kyle

Nice wire management its sexii lol and yeah I couldn't find the club either...


----------



## qussl3

Hi first post here been lurking for a while, finally joined up after picking up this kick ass cooler to push my OC, kinda deflated that there isnt a club to join lol.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Well, I'm the newest member in a club that dosn't even exist! I do like the cooler, but was a little unimpressed when i opend the box...looked bigger in the pic's lol. Cooling is amazing


----------



## Segovax




----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Just instlled the Silver Arrow. The stock fans wil not work with my sig rigs mobo if you plan on useing ram at all...case is to narrow. The cooler with fan on the front covers ALL dimm slots on this mobo, SO! I used a ziptie and single San Ace 1011 in the middle of the two towers, WOW this thing is SWEET! cools like a dream and I take back my unimpressed remark about opening the box the first time. Its amazing! plan on getting some more fans for it


----------



## ehume

I like this cooler. I think I'll observe on this thread. Who knows? maybe I can cadge one some day? I've already got three TY-140's . . .


----------



## kody7839

Got mine installed today...letting everything settle before I start to run it through the paces.

Sorry for the blurry pic...my girlfriend is the photographer and she was at work when I finished



























What does it take to get a club going?


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13137443*
> I do like the cooler, but was a little unimpressed when i opend the box...looked bigger in the pic's lol. Cooling is amazing


----------



## Blueduck3285

Ill take a picture of mine. Was thinking about starting a club for it. Best Air Cooler IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839;13144254*
> Got mine installed today...letting everything settle before I start to run it through the paces.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pic...my girlfriend is the photographer and she was at work when I finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> *snip,snip*
> 
> What does it take to get a club going?


I takes numbers!

OP, If you'd like, you could change the title of the thread to [Unoffcial] Thermalright Silver Arrow Club. Even if you don't want to run it, they can pass ownership to someone else later.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13144328*
> Ill take a picture of mine. Was thinking about starting a club for it. Best Air Cooler IMO.
> 
> I takes numbers!
> 
> OP, If you'd like, you could change the title of the thread to [Unoffcial] Thermalright Silver Arrow Club. Even if you don't want to run it, they can pass ownership to someone else later.


I agree start it up will add pics of mine mounted soon when I find them on my hard drive.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13144328*
> Ill take a picture of mine. Was thinking about starting a club for it. Best Air Cooler IMO.
> 
> I takes numbers!
> 
> OP, If you'd like, you could change the title of the thread to [Unoffcial] Thermalright Silver Arrow Club. Even if you don't want to run it, they can pass ownership to someone else later.


Updated title, just got home from work so I'm dead tired but I'll get some official pics, product info, owners list, etc. in the OP this weekend


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;13145697*
> Updated title, just got home from work so I'm dead tired but I'll get some official pics, product info, owners list, etc. in the OP this weekend


Right on. If ya need any help, let mr know. Out if my sig rig, I think the part that made the biggest impact on me was first my 460, then my silver arrow. It just simple does what it is supposed to and amazed me (also made me bleed). I recommend the silver arrow every chance I get.

DX tapa tapa


----------



## xexoticmr2x

and to think i was gonna post something about this last week!







any requirements to be in the club? (of course the silver arrow itself)


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;13145697*
> Updated title, just got home from work so I'm dead tired but I'll get some official pics, product info, owners list, etc. in the OP this weekend


Good stuff. Like Blue said, if you need anything, just shout. I'd be willing to help in anyway I can.

I'll get some better pics to replace the ones I have now. Maybe get some SS's of under load temps and whatnot to show the performance.


----------



## reisya

add me with this club


















[K]vlolv is my ID in Indonesia Hardware Forum Kaskus.us


----------



## MCImes

Im in. Ill get a pic up soon.

Also to the guy who thought it looked bigger in the pics: Really? I dont know how a heat sink could be much bigger and fit in a normal case









Just have to say I love this cooler. You have to get the pwm splitter for it and the fans are silent 90% of the time and barely audible under load. I built a silent system and am very pleased with it.


----------



## ehume

The Akasa PWM splitter is nice ($3.95 here), but you could go with a simple PWM Y-cable ($2.99 with free shipping). Just be sure to cut one of the yellow rpm wires.


----------



## Ikthus

Updated OP. I'll try to update it again later, feel free to make any suggestions guys!

I made a signature too but can't get the code to show properly with the code tag


----------



## kody7839

How is the one in my sig?
Thermalright http://www.overclock.net/air-coolin...rmalright-silver-arrow-club.html#post13151757 Silver Arrow Club

Was just messing around with it....


----------



## Ikthus

It's almost exactly the same one I made haha...
*:: Thermalright Silver Arrow Club ::*

The problem is I can't add it into the code box for people to copy, just ends up showing the sig itself..I'll figure it out eventually though


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;13151980*
> It's almost exactly the same one I made haha...
> *:: Thermalright Silver Arrow Club ::*
> 
> The problem is I can't add it into the code box for people to copy, just ends up showing the sig itself..I'll figure it out eventually though


Here you go











PHP:


[B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/990633/"]:: Thermalright Silver Arrow Club ::[/URL][/B]


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839;13152077*
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/threads/990633/"]:: Thermalright Silver Arrow Club ::[/URL][/B]


PHP Code..why didn't I try that?









Thanks man! Now we just need more members hehe...


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;13152123*
> PHP Code..why didn't I try that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Now we just need more members hehe...


They're out there....I'm sure it will start to fill up soon


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

LOL! I never posted a pic! Please add me to the club! i already have the sig pasted









Yes, there is a zip tie on it....getting some new fans for it soon


----------



## kody7839

Up to 5, but there has to be more out there.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Yall can add me, I just dont have any pictures yet. Been away from home and wont be back til tuesday night.


----------



## qussl3

Sign me up









Mounted north south, due to clearance issues with my motherboard heatsinks









Close up


----------



## kody7839

Slowly building up members....nice.

Lets keep it up.


----------



## yoshi245

You know, you could toss me into the list, but I'm not gonna put up any photos or any real proof. But if you do put in there, guess I'll add the colorful sig link text to my sig eventually.


----------



## Starman27

I'm looking to buy one of these in the upcoming week, but am worried about clearance with my ram. Could anyone tell me if they think it will clear these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277

Thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starman27;13185228*
> I'm looking to buy one of these in the upcoming week, but am worried about clearance with my ram. Could anyone tell me if they think it will clear these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help.


Check out this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/968422-120mm-fans-silver-arrow-any-objections-2.html#post12796392

Credit yoshi245


----------



## Ikthus

I'll add you two on the list and put "pics pending" in brackets, maybe you guys will eventually show your SAs off









Nice job with finding the photos showing ram clearance yoshi, I'll update the OP soon.

*Edit:* Also feel free to give me feedback on the OP guys and whatever changes you think I should make. Does it look too bloated with images?


----------



## Blueduck3285

I like the images in the op. I will edit this post with pics here in a sec. Just got home.

Edit: I need cable management.









DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## tsuchiro

Please add me


----------



## solsamurai

Hey SA owners. I'm 98% sure this is the cooler I'm going to get. Can you tell me how it does with VRM cooling? The fans look like they hang low enough to make a difference. Any before/after temps if you got 'em would be nice.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13207779*
> Hey SA owners. I'm 98% sure this is the cooler I'm going to get. Can you tell me how it does with VRM cooling? The fans look like they hang low enough to make a difference. Any before/after temps if you got 'em would be nice.


This is the board I have. If you look at the heatsink gigabyte stuck on my VRM, the SA clears it with ease. If your VRM active cooling, which is what I am assuming your talking about, is not taller than ripjaw ram than you should be fine. If your talking about if the fans hang low enough to add cooling to the VRM, Id say no, atleast none that I can tell with my board.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13208127*
> This is the board I have. If you look at the heatsink gigabyte stuck on my VRM, the SA clears it with ease. If your VRM active cooling, which is what I am assuming your talking about, is not taller than ripjaw ram than you should be fine. If your talking about if the fans hang low enough to add cooling to the VRM, Id say no, at least none that I can tell with my board.


Yeah I was asking if the fans hung low enough to add cooling to the VRM. Sorry for the confusion.







Thanks for the reply! Anyone else?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13208229*
> Yeah I was asking if the fans hung low enough to add cooling to the VRM. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Anyone else?


Well let me put it this way. If you look at the pictures on the first thread, the fans dont "hang". They are secured to the tours with these wire dodads. The fans themselfs fit the size of the towers with pretty much no overhang. With as tall as the base to the fins are, there is really no way any airflow from the fans will hit your VRM. If you are worried about your VRM overheating then I would suggest looking into more dedicated active (if you have passive already) cooling. With my boards passive cooling, I try to make sure my case has decent airflow. Maybe in my case, because of how my fans happen to be set up, my fans don't have much up and down play so they stay pretty centered.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13207779*
> Hey SA owners. I'm 98% sure this is the cooler I'm going to get. Can you tell me how it does with VRM cooling? The fans look like they hang low enough to make a difference. Any before/after temps if you got 'em would be nice.


There seems to be some confusion, The wire clips that are used to secure the fans to the tower's allow you to adjust the fans up and down by around a 1/4 inch...ok that's a tad much but you get some play in the up or down position of the fans. Both fans are bigger than the towers, Most peeps have to slide the front fan up as far as it will go to clear ram, while the second fan(middle fan) is commonly dropped down, causing it to pull air over the heat pipes directly. When installing mine i noted that the fans it came with would add some airflow over my MOSFET and heatsink in that area.

So yes, to answer your question, the fan may provide some extra cooling, All ready depends on how much room you have to mess with fan orientation. In my case and mobo there is no usefull orientation that will work with any RAM in the slots, and the side pannel on...so i used a san ace 1011 in the center of it. hope this helps.


----------



## solsamurai

Thanks for the replies. I actually have a good amount of room to mess with the position of the fans. I've seen pics with my ram and this cooler elsewhere so that won't be an issue. I'm not too worried about my VRM temps. Just more a curiosity after reading some reviews of both the D-14 and SA that claimed they noticed better VRM temps with these coolers.


----------



## LtStinger

Totally sold on this product. I hope to be a member soon. This 50.00 craigslist computer is gonna turn into an expensive hobby...


----------



## GeforceGTS

Count me in









Only have old pics right now, speaking of which, that pic with the ripjaws in the OP is mine, heres a better one







Also, you have those pics of the SA with ripjaws without any explanation as to if they are compatible or not, well they are not.. The fan is raised to high to get the side panel back on.. You might want to add that to the op. I was thinking of starting a SA club myself a few days ago since I've seen quite a few people asking if ripjaws are compatible and not getting the right answer..


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;13211231*
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have old pics right now, speaking of which, that pic with the ripjaws in the OP is mine, heres a better one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you have those pics of the SA with ripjaws without any explanation as to if they are compatible or not, well they are not.. The fan is raised to high to get the side panel back on.. You might want to add that to the op. I was thinking of starting a SA club myself a few days ago since I've seen quite a few people asking if ripjaws are compatible and not getting the right answer..


This is with your case only, right? Perhaps a case that is wider would be ok with the ripjaws and this cooler?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Not many people have a case wider than the TJ07 but yes a wider case would be fine obviously









I guess it can always be placed on the back of the heatsink too if you don't have any big VRM sinks blocking it like there was on my P55 FTW







I ended up having to use a 120mm fan I had laying around.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;13211553*
> Not many people have a case wider than the TJ07 but yes a wider case would be fine obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it can always be placed on the back of the heatsink too if you don't have any big VRM sinks blocking it like there was on my P55 FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to use a 120mm fan I had laying around.


Your case is slightly wider than mine.







I've looked up the measurements of my ram and the SA with the stock fans and looks like it will fit nice and snug.







If not I may initially try just one TY-140 in the middle.


----------



## Talorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839;13144254*
> Got mine installed today...letting everything settle before I start to run it through the paces.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pic...my girlfriend is the photographer and she was at work when I finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it take to get a club going?


Awesome pics kody7839 - pretty much assured me I can get stuff to fit for my proposed build. Very similar system to the one I am looking to build - Asus P8P67 Pro with a Silver Arrow. Cant quite make it out in the pics but obvisouly you had no problems getting the two Corsair Vengeance dimms in there (same as I want).

I am looking to build it in the new Silverstone Raven 3 (RV03) cases though, will have to go and research if it will fit by comparing to your case and earlier pics of Segovax's SilverStone FT02


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13211665*
> Your case is slightly wider than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked up the measurements of my ram and the SA with the stock fans and looks like it will fit nice and snug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not I may initially try just one TY-140 in the middle.


I noticed you're running a lancool k62, I'm using the same case.

But ive mounted the SA north south so ram clearance isnt an issue.

You can check back a couple of pages to see pics.


----------



## Talorc

So, according to the specs in the manual for the RV03, the maximum CPU cooler height is 163mm

and the thermalright website reckons the Silver Arrow is 163mm high! Doesnt leave much wiggle room


----------



## GeforceGTS

*sigh*

yoshi, I just noticed your sig too

Quote:



*GSkill Ripjaws Fitting with a Silver Arrow!* - credit goes to those who took the pictures, I put this up as reference to people considering a D14/SA but question ram compatibility.


If you actually scroll down in the link you provide with the "proof" you'll find I posted in that thread too saying they are not compatible yet you still place that in your sig?

You even replied to others after me posting but kinda overlooked/ignored it.

Or am I taking it the wrong way and you are in fact saying they are not compatible? :l


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qussl3*


I noticed you're running a lancool k62, I'm using the same case.

But ive mounted the SA north south so ram clearance isnt an issue.

You can check back a couple of pages to see pics.


I did see those pics.







I'm going to try the usual way first as my ram is supposed to be short enough. What are you temps with that orientation?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey guys, I'm doing some testing with some aftermarket fans on the Silver Arrow, i'm using a sinlge San Ace 1011 in the center, getting load temps of 37c @ stock clocks via prime95 long FFT's for 8 hours. Ambiant temp was 21c (70f). I know it dosnt matter much but my idle is room temp. I'm asking about stock fan performance becouse they wont fit in my case with the sidepanel on and ram in place making any test I could come up with null at this time. I want to know your load temps(delta works too) so I can try to see if swaping fans is worth it or if the stockers are best bet(dought it). So lets see some temps, dont have to be screenshoots unless you want to.

I'm about to pick up some 120x25mm Scythe Slyp Stream 1900 RPM fans (make less noise and pressure, but have a tad more CFM) going to try using 2 in the standerd setup, and then want to add a 3rd just to see what happends. What say you guys? to slyp stream 1900's as CPU cooler fans?? Getting them as case fans but wanna test them out just cus ill have them. Any feedback/flaming welcome







Thanks guys!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Please note:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BFRD*


All threads are un-official unless otherwise stated. There is no need to designate a thread as un****OFFICIAL**** or any other derivative. In fact the use of asterisks in general is getting obnoxious. If you want your thread to get noticed a simple informative title free of gimicks should do just fine.


I will edit this thread for official status once it gains enough ground.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Hey guys, I'm doing some testing with some aftermarket fans on the Silver Arrow, i'm using a sinlge San Ace 1011 in the center, getting load temps of 37c @ stock clocks via prime95 long FFT's for 8 hours. Ambiant temp was 21c (70f). I know it dosnt matter much but my idle is room temp. I'm asking about stock fan performance becouse they wont fit in my case with the sidepanel on and ram in place making any test I could come up with null at this time. I want to know your load temps(delta works too) so I can try to see if swaping fans is worth it or if the stockers are best bet(dought it). So lets see some temps, dont have to be screenshoots unless you want to.

I'm about to pick up some 120x25mm Scythe Slyp Stream 1900 RPM fans (make less noise and pressure, but have a tad more CFM) going to try using 2 in the standerd setup, and then want to add a 3rd just to see what happends. What say you guys? to slyp stream 1900's as CPU cooler fans?? Getting them as case fans but wanna test them out just cus ill have them. Any feedback/flaming welcome







Thanks guys!


Those are some great temps man!









I'm not sure if it's relevant to you since you have an AMD chip but my i7 930 @ 4GHz idles at 38C and loads around 68-70C @ 4GHz. Ambient is around 24C. Temps aren't the greatest but I think my chip just runs a bit hot in general.

Here's a link a fellow OCN member did on the TY-140:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...40-review.html

I don't think it's worth getting new fans for the SA though, temps will probably be the same/higher or lower by 1-2C at the most. Sucks you can't fit the stock fans in your case though, do you have any fans on your side panel obstructing it? According to the CM website, the 690 II Advanced has 177.0mm of clearance for the HSF so it should be able to fit for you, but then again I don't own the actual case









And thanks Chunky_Chimp, I've removed the "Unofficial" part from the OP.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Those are some great temps man!









I'm not sure if it's relevant to you since you have an AMD chip but my i7 930 @ 4GHz idles at 38C and loads around 68-70C @ 4GHz. Ambient is around 24C. Temps aren't the greatest but I think my chip just runs a bit hot in general.

Here's a link a fellow OCN member did on the TY-140:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...40-review.html

I don't think it's worth getting new fans for the SA though, temps will probably be the same/higher or lower by 1-2C at the most. Sucks you can't fit the stock fans in your case though, do you have any fans on your side panel obstructing it? According to the CM website, the 690 II Advanced has 177.0mm of clearance for the HSF so it should be able to fit for you, but then again I don't own the actual case









And thanks Chunky_Chimp, I've removed the "Unofficial" part from the OP.


Great info! yea it dose bother me about the case, and no it's not a sidefan issue, Its a mobo/ram issue lol. When I install the front fan on the cooler it's covering all my ram slots, when I move the fan down all they way so it is touching the top of my ram there is still about 1/8 inch of fan sticking out the side of the case lol. I can use ONE stick of ram and the fans lol, or mount it north south, witch im not a fan of.I use This ram (2 kits making 8gb total) so its a heatspreader issue...just a HUGE fan and poor mobo layout.


----------



## kody7839

Can't you put one fan to the left (rear of the case) and one in the middle? That way they won't even be on the same side as the ram.

It looks like you have another San Ace 1011 as your rear exhaust in your pics. It may be tight and not worth it, but you it should fit if you wanted to test it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Hey guys, I'm doing some testing with some aftermarket fans on the Silver Arrow, i'm using a sinlge San Ace 1011 in the center, getting load temps of 37c @ stock clocks via prime95 long FFT's for 8 hours. Ambiant temp was 21c (70f). I know it dosnt matter much but my idle is room temp. I'm asking about stock fan performance becouse they wont fit in my case with the sidepanel on and ram in place making any test I could come up with null at this time. I want to know your load temps(delta works too) so I can try to see if swaping fans is worth it or if the stockers are best bet(dought it). So lets see some temps, dont have to be screenshoots unless you want to.

I'm about to pick up some 120x25mm Scythe Slyp Stream 1900 RPM fans (make less noise and pressure, but have a tad more CFM) going to try using 2 in the standerd setup, and then want to add a 3rd just to see what happends. What say you guys? to slyp stream 1900's as CPU cooler fans?? Getting them as case fans but wanna test them out just cus ill have them. Any feedback/flaming welcome







Thanks guys!


Looks like your San Ace is doing a fine job but it's too loud. Unfortunately the Slip Stream 1900 does not put out 110 cfm. No way a 25mm 1900 rpm fan can push more air than a 38mm 2600 rpm fan.

Can your mb control pwm fans? If so, stick with your TY-140 in the middle and add a SWiF2-120P in front, and maybe use your second TY-140 in back. Or you could use a Blade Master in front, or a PWM Slip Stream medium. You have plenty of headroom in cooling.

Otherwise, there is this Delta (you must replace the plug though) for high-performance PWM work. 3700 rpm, 152 cfm fan that throttles nicely with PWM. Growls though.

My main point is that with PWM fans you can have your rig quiet most of the time, making noise only when it is working hard.


----------



## Blueduck3285

As others have said, nice temps on stock. I see a 20*C swing on my 4ghz oc from idle to load. Stock fans are awesome

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13253182*
> Looks like your San Ace is doing a fine job but it's too loud. Unfortunately the Slip Stream 1900 does not put out 110 cfm. No way a 25mm 1900 rpm fan can push more air than a 38mm 2600 rpm fan.
> 
> Can your mb control pwm fans? If so, stick with your TY-140 in the middle and add a SWiF2-120P in front, and maybe use your second TY-140 in back. Or you could use a Blade Master in front, or a PWM Slip Stream medium. You have plenty of headroom in cooling.
> 
> Otherwise, there is this Delta (you must replace the plug though) for high-performance PWM work. 3700 rpm, 152 cfm fan that throttles nicely with PWM. Growls though.
> 
> My main point is that with PWM fans you can have your rig quiet most of the time, making noise only when it is working hard.


Thank you for your imput!! The noise dosnt bother me at all belive it or not. I got the San Ace due to the insane static pressure...this thing will float or hover My understanding was the Slyp strem's put out just over 100CFM, but lack the static pressure?? or are the online stats for the slyp stream off that much?? looking for 100+CFM fan's agin noise is no problem with this machine..well to a point It wouldnt bother me if the fans a slightly louder than the delta's as i turn them down alot when the system is at idle.

Also to update my temps, I just got done OC'ing to 4.0Ghz(first OC EVER!! WOOT!)with Vcore at 1.500v and my temps after a short(30min) prime95run long FFT's was 43c peak, and only for a second or two, then right back down to 40c Thank you guys for your input as always!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13254323*
> Thank you for your imput!! The noise dosnt bother me at all belive it or not. I got the San Ace due to the insane static pressure...this thing will float or hover My understanding was the Slyp strem's put out just over 100CFM, but lack the static pressure?? or are the online stats for the slyp stream off that much??
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Scythe specs are aimed at consumers, who usually cannot check on their accuracy. Look at item 1 in my sig and compare the performance of a SS1900 vs a SA-H101.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> looking for 100+CFM fan's agin noise is no problem with this machine..well to a point It wouldnt bother me if the fans a slightly louder than the delta's as i turn them down alot when the system is at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Try the Deltas, or try these.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also to update my temps, I just got done OC'ing to 4.0Ghz(first OC EVER!! WOOT!)with Vcore at 1.500v and my temps after a short(30min) prime95run long FFT's was 43c peak, and only for a second or two, then right back down to 40c Thank you guys for your input as always!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## solsamurai

Ok I'm going to order the SA in a couple days and have one more question.







The stock 120mm rear exhaust fan that came with my case is way too loud at 100% (1000rpm) and I was thinking about replacing it with a PWM fan. I want to run both TY-140's and the new 120 with this splitter.

I was looking at a Scythe and a Noiseblocker. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ehume

Don't run any rear exhaust fan. Remove it and remove your rear grill. Then in the front top fan position, install a top intake fan and block off the rear top fan position.

Instead of buying a new back fan, buy one of these.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13273073*
> Ok I'm going to order the SA in a couple days and have one more question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock 120mm rear exhaust fan that came with my case is way too loud at 100% (1000rpm) and I was thinking about replacing it with a PWM fan. I want to run both TY-140's and the new 120 with this splitter.
> 
> I was looking at a Scythe and a Noiseblocker. Thanks in advance!


Want 5% off your frozencpu order

http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/670625-frozen-cpu-discountcode-5-off-3.html#post13273727

There ya go. I just used it for that PWM splitter.


----------



## solsamurai

I have two front intake (120/140) and two top 140 exhaust fans. Would it be enough to remove the rear 120 and leave everything else? Due to the way the top vents are positioned on my case top fans only work well as exhaust. The back end of the SA will site fairly close to the rear exhaust grill. I live in an apartment and don't have a good place to try cutting anything out. Especially with my son running around.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13273742*
> Want 5% off your frozencpu order
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/670625-frozen-cpu-discountcode-5-off-3.html#post13273727
> 
> There ya go. I just used it for that PWM splitter.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll try to use it tomorrow.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13273790*
> I have two front intake (120/140) and two top 140 exhaust fans. Would it be enough to remove the rear 120 and leave everything else? Due to the way the top vents are positioned on my case top fans only work well as exhaust. The back end of the SA will site fairly close to the rear exhaust grill. I live in an apartment and don't have a good place to try cutting anything out. Especially with my son running around.


Try switching your top fan to intake. You may see better cpu temps.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13273952*
> Try switching your top fan to intake. You may see better cpu temps.


I have tried that and due to the way the vents on top are positioned my temps didn't improve. I may start off by seeing how my temps are with and without the rear exhaust and go from there. The current rear exhaust is by far the loudest so getting rid of it all together would be nice.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13255203*
> 
> Try the Deltas, or try these.


I have my eye on a delta or two, I cant find a single scrap of info(RPM/CFM/DBA rating's) anywhere, out side of 0.72A...wow!

EDIT: I got this small epiphany that maby you had the info in your sig rig clicky number 1. one thread search later I had my answer. thanks!


----------



## tw33k

Been gone for a while. Add me to the club. Thanks.

View attachment 208066


----------



## reisya

any suggest fan replacement 140mm for SA ?!?
more speed & cfm than TY-140 but keep on silent tolerance..


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya;13323165*
> any suggest fan replacement 140mm for SA ?!?
> more speed & cfm than TY-140 but keep on silent tolerance..


Not really. That TY-140 is currently the best fan of its size class.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Here is a review about them, you really cant beat the TY-140's for the SA

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/806539-thermalright-ty-140-review.html


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya;13323165*
> any suggest fan replacement 140mm for SA ?!?
> more speed & cfm than TY-140 but keep on silent tolerance..


Sorry to say but the two above posts nailed it. Ty-140 is the best fan in its class. If you want more airflow, your going to have to drop down to a 120mm fan and deal with more noise. I use 120*38mm san ace, work GREAT! but is louder than most are willing to put up with.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp;13323186*
> Not really. That TY-140 is currently the best fan of its size class.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13323480*
> Here is a review about them, you really cant beat the TY-140's for the SA
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/806539-thermalright-ty-140-review.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13324478*
> Sorry to say but the two above posts nailed it. Ty-140 is the best fan in its class. If you want more airflow, your going to have to drop down to a 120mm fan and deal with more noise. I use 120*38mm san ace, work GREAT! but is louder than most are willing to put up with.


three users said it TY-140 the best choice.. wow









thanks


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya;13326020*
> three users said it TY-140 the best choice.. wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Its a perfect fan for its class. Air/flow to noise is geat with this fan.
There are other fans that move more air, and have better static pressure giving them an edge in cooling but it come's with a few drawbacks.
1. They cost alot. TY-140's are about 15 bucks at the time I write this.
2. They arn't in the same class..so they dont realy count.
3. LOUD! My san ace's give a few degree's better cooling on my silver arrow...at the cost of them being TWICE as loud, even with a fan controller they still make alot more noise than the TY-140.

If your not into extreeme cooling. TY-140 hands down


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13326832*
> Its not the best...my san ace 1011 out perform's the TY-140 in cooling by a lot, but it has a draw back..make's about twice the noise! TY-140 is only the best fan when it comes to noise to performance value. There are fans that move 3x-4x the air that the TY-140 fan dose but they are LOUD!


Its the best for its class, 140mm fan, with awesome proven results. Yeah I have 120mm case fans that move 110CFM but I don't consider them better. Thermalright did a great job with the TY-140's which are a great (if not the best) match with the SA.

For me, I don't really care how load my system is. When I am gaming, I don't hear it.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13327133*
> Its the best for its class, 140mm fan, with awesome proven results. Yeah I have 120mm case fans that move 110CFM but I don't consider them better. Thermalright did a great job with the TY-140's which are a great (if not the best) match with the SA.
> 
> For me, I don't really care how load my system is. When I am gaming, I don't hear it.


I only play games late at night so the SA and the TY-140's will be a huge improvement.







I can't play very loud so the less noise my system makes the better!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13327133*
> Its the best for its class, 140mm fan, with awesome proven results. Yeah I have 120mm case fans that move 110CFM but I don't consider them better. Thermalright did a great job with the TY-140's which are a great (if not the best) match with the SA.
> 
> For me, I don't really care how load my system is. When I am gaming, I don't hear it.


Thank you for pointing out my ass hattery, In that post I gave a bad spin on the TY-140. Editing now. Thank you.


----------



## nohcho

Add me to the club. Installed SA yesterday and this thing is amazing. Cools my Core I7 920 @4 Ghz extremely well, idle 32C load, Prime 95, 64C. I gotta say this thing just ****s on Corsair H70 that it replaced.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nohcho;13327353*
> Add me to the club. Installed SA yesterday and this thing is amazing. Cools my Core I7 920 @$ Ghz extremely well, idle 32C load, Prime 95, 64C. I gotta say this thing just ****s on Corsair H70 that it replaced.


Lol.Welcome to the club I'll add yet another person going form a Hybrid Water cooler to a High End Air cooler and getting better results to my rants aginst Hybrid Water Coolers lol. May I ask your CPU's volts? nice temps aswell


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13327377*
> Lol.Welcome to the club I'll add yet another person going form a Hybrid Water cooler to a High End Air cooler and getting better results to my rants aginst Hybrid Water Coolers lol. May I ask your CPU's volts? nice temps aswell


I grabbed my SA when the h70 came out. Must say, I made an awesome choice. While folding, my x6 doesn't break 45*c, only 20*c above my lowest idle of 25*c. The SA really is a champ. Sometimes you just can't be tried and true air cooling. Id say add me to your list, but I never grabbed the h70 and am greatfull I didn't.

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13327625*
> I grabbed my SA when the h70 came out. Must say, I made an awesome choice. While folding, my x6 doesn't break 45*c, only 20*c above my lowest idle of 25*c. The SA really is a champ. Sometimes you just can't be tried and true air cooling. Id say add me to your list, but I never grabbed the h70 and am greatfull I didn't.
> 
> DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


Missread your OP, great temps! I do like this cooler, Full Water loops cool better but I dont want to mess with all that lol, high end air cooling is plenty cool for my use's


----------



## oldmen

Hello!
Im a Fan from Thermalright Coolers!
Actuell i have the IFX-14 on my old Gigabyte Board.
My Question:
When i have a Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Pro

My Problem with the IFX-14 to Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Pro Board:
when i have DDR3 Ram with Heatspreader to excessive (ca.5,5 cm (Dominator)
it is not compatible!

*What is ,when i
to assemble a Thermalright Silver Arrow
to the P67 Asrock Fatal1ty Board ?
It is better compatible with to excessive Heatspreader?*
Kind Regards
Oldmen from Germany


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmen;13327965*
> Hello!
> Im a Fan from Thermalright Coolers!
> Actuell i have the IFX-14 on my old Gigabyte Board.
> My Question:
> When i have a Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Pro
> 
> My Problem with the IFX-14 to Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Pro Board:
> when i have DDR3 Ram with Heatspreader to excessive (ca.5,5 cm (Dominator)
> it is not compatible!
> 
> *What is ,when i
> to assemble a Thermalright Silver Arrow
> to the P67 Asrock Fatal1ty Board ?
> It is better compatible with to excessive Heatspreader?*
> Kind Regards
> Oldmen from Germany


You'll have the same problem with the silver arrow using Dominator ram, you should be able to mount the front fan on the back of the heatsink though like the OP has


----------



## Nexus6

Just ordered one and it should arrive in 5 business days. I'll take pictures once it arrives.
I can't believe I've kept my TRUE 120 for three years. I finally received my first BSOD and had to throttle down my OC to 4ghz for the meantime. Summer is around the corner and I have no doubt that the Silver Arrow can tame my i7 980x.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;13327980*
> You'll have the same problem with the silver arrow using Dominator ram, you should be able to mount the front fan on the back of the heatsink though like the OP has


Yup. Dominators definitely won't fit as they're even taller than my Ridgebacks (44mm), but if can buy one of the kits with removable heatsinks, ram clearance shouldn't be an issue. Ripjaws X would be a good choice to go with the SA though as they will fit right out of the box.

Also congrats on the purchase Nexus6! You definitely won't be disappointed. Also make sure to post some pics when you get the beast


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oldmen*


Hello!
Im a Fan from Thermalright Coolers!
Actuell i have the IFX-14 on my old Gigabyte Board.
My Question:
When i have a Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Pro

My Problem with the IFX-14 to Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Pro Board:
when i have DDR3 Ram with Heatspreader to excessive (ca.5,5 cm (Dominator)
it is not compatible!

*What is ,when i
to assemble a Thermalright Silver Arrow
to the P67 Asrock Fatal1ty Board ?
It is better compatible with to excessive Heatspreader?*
Kind Regards
Oldmen from Germany


IIRC, DDR3 Dominators have removable combs. Remove those and your IFX-14 should have no problems.

Also: go into UserCP. Look on the left and find Add System. Add your system specs.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


You'll have the same problem with the silver arrow using Dominator ram, you should be able to mount the front fan on the back of the heatsink though like the OP has











I actually have my fans set up like the OP because I was planning on attaching another TY-140 when I got one, to the right side of the HS. From what I have read however, the third fan makes little difference on cooling, Ill have to find the article. The TY-140's just work so well, being 140mm with 120mm mounting holes is an awesome design by Thermalright.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


IIRC, DDR3 Dominators have removable combs. Remove those and your IFX-14 should have no problems.

Also: go into UserCP. Look on the left and find Add System. Add your system specs.


Beat me to it on both accounts


----------



## solsamurai

Whoo! Installed it last night! Please add me to the club!


















Here's a shot of the front TY-140 fan sitting above the Corsair XMS3 memory. Sorry for the awkward angle. I forgot to take a better pic while I was installing it. The fan just barely clears the top without touching.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Whoo! Installed it last night! Please add me to the club!









Here's a shot of the front TY-140 fan sitting above the Corsair XMS3 memory. Sorry the the awkward angle. I forgot to take a better pic while I was installing it. The fan just barely clears the top without touching.











Added









Pics are just fine. Nice rig too btw!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Added









Pics are just fine. Nice rig too btw!


Thanks! I wanted to get more pics of the memory clearance as I know others are always asking about it. I'll take a few more next time I dust.


----------



## Murderouscore

i just brought one for my AMD rig what do you guys think ? i want to join the club too







best heat sink i ever had !!! 51-54c 1hour 45mins 3.95 prime 95 to nite


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderouscore;13350816*
> i just brought one for my AMD rig what do you guys think ? i want to join the club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best heat sink i ever had !!! 51-54c 1hour 45mins 3.95 prime 95 to nite


Looks good!


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderouscore;13350816*
> i just brought one for my AMD rig what do you guys think ? i want to join the club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best heat sink i ever had !!! 51-54c 1hour 45mins 3.95 prime 95 to nite


Looks great. I agree 100%....couldn't ask anymore of a cooler than what I get with the SA.


----------



## Murderouscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839;13358351*
> Looks great. I agree 100%....couldn't ask anymore of a cooler than what I get with the SA.


Yeah I seen a big improvement over my old zalman heatsink Im so happy that I brought one over a h50 lol I was going to get one but I seen and heard about the reviews on the silver arrow so I had to get it one


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, I went from stock cooling to this beast.







Huge difference in temps and super quiet!


----------



## Murderouscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13357838*
> Looks good!


Thanks !!!! Oh just want to say your set up looks pretty cool too


----------



## MM-K

Add me. Pics coming soon.

I'm very impressed with this cooler. Open air bench w/ 1 120mm 900RPM fan and its keeping my i7 860 4Ghz at 74Â°c load.


----------



## nohcho

Quote:



Yeah I seen a big improvement over my old zalman heatsink Im so happy that I brought one over a h50 lol I was going to get one but I seen and heard about the reviews on the silver arrow so I had to get it one


You'll be glad you did not purchase H50. I had H70 and Silver Arrow just absolutely murders H70 all day long.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nohcho*


You'll be glad you did not purchase H50. I had H70 and Silver Arrow just absolutely murders H70 all day long.


I wish other fourm members would get this...dont know how many posts I see of HXX is so much better than silver arrow...noobs lol


----------



## subnet

Its been said before: High End Air > Low End water.

I currently have both the SA and NH-D14, using 2 x Swif2-120P fans and there's barely any difference on temps. I might just sell the Noctua for some cash.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subnet*


Its been said before: High End Air > Low End water


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Today while messing around and cleaing out my fan filters...I removed my rear exhaust fan and let the silver arrow do the exhast work. To be clear...I'm running with NO exhaust fans, Idle temps jumped up at tad 1-2c. but load temp droped3c


----------



## Blueduck3285

May have to give that a go, but I have a 110CFM 120mm as exhaust


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Today while messing around and cleaing out my fan filters...I removed my rear exhaust fan and let the silver arrow do the exhast work. To be clear...I'm running with NO exhaust fans, Idle temps jumped up at tad 1-2c. but load temp droped3c


I thought about trying that as well.


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Today while messing around and cleaing out my fan filters...I removed my rear exhaust fan and let the silver arrow do the exhast work. To be clear...I'm running with NO exhaust fans, Idle temps jumped up at tad 1-2c. but load temp droped3c










I should try that. I have 3 fans on my SA + I replaced the stock 140mm CM fan (it's pretty weak) exhaust on my HAF 932 with another TY-140. Overkill yes. But I'll try it without the TY-140 on rear exhaust grill sometime.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoshi245*


I should try that. I have 3 fans on my SA + I replaced the stock 140mm CM fan (it's pretty weak) exhaust on my HAF 932 with another TY-140. Overkill yes. But I'll try it without the TY-140 on rear exhaust grill sometime.


Have you ever tried a TY-140 as an intake?


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Have you ever tried a TY-140 as an intake?


Not really. Only standard setup with the TY-140's. I figure them to be good exhaust fans, but I don't why they wouldn't work as intake.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoshi245*


Not really. Only standard setup with the TY-140's. I figure them to be good exhaust fans, but I don't why they wouldn't work as intake.


I'm looking to replace the stock intake that came with my case and like how quiet the TY-140's are but wasn't sure how they would do pulling air inside through the front dust filters. Will research more over in the air cooling forum.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Today while messing around and cleaing out my fan filters...I removed my rear exhaust fan and let the silver arrow do the exhast work. To be clear...I'm running with NO exhaust fans, Idle temps jumped up at tad 1-2c. but load temp droped3c










Works even better when the rear grill is gone. The rear grill tends to reflect back the airflow.


----------



## marsey99

can i join?

i dont have the silver arrow but its dad the ifx 14


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


can i join?

I dont have the silver arrow but its dad the ifx 14 :d


*ಠ_ಠ* Umm, what? You did read the op right?


----------



## Phoriver

D14 for lyph!!! but I really wish it had good fans like it's nemesis... damn you SA club members!!


----------



## marsey99

lol

yea :|

i still stand by the fact the ifx is the dad of the silver arrow, the thing was it scared most people off when it came out and they all bought the true so we never had a club









the s a is the best cooler atm imo, i wish this had its mount too as i think thats great on yours.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


can i join?

i dont have the silver arrow but its dad the ifx 14










I think we should demand a pic. How 'bout it?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


i think we should demand a pic. How 'bout it?


+1


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phoriver*


D14 for lyph!!! but I really wish it had good fans like it's nemesis... damn you SA club members!!































Y'know, you can buy a TY-140. And since you have an As.s board, I'll bet you can only control PWM fans. So get a SWiF2-120P along with your TY-140.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


I'm looking to replace the stock intake that came with my case and like how quiet the TY-140's are but wasn't sure how they would do pulling air inside through the front dust filters. Will research more over in the air cooling forum.










I personally prefer high cfm fans where I have filters. Naturally filters kill my cfm but with 110 cfm fans its not like they are cut down to 10 cfm. I plan on the high cfms to brute force things.

I however think my 120mm 110cfm fans are causing air pockets in my case. Looking to get the 932, no need for my 120s then.

Edit: darn auto correct

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## solsamurai

I'm afraid 110 would be way too loud for what I'm after. Looking for a good compromise of noise and cfm.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


I personally prefer high cfm fans where I have filters. Naturally filters kill my cfm but with 110 cfm fans its not like they are cut down to 10 cfm. I plan on the high cfms to brute force things.

I however think my 120mm 110cfm fans are causing air pockets in my case. Looking to get the 932, no need for my 120s then.

Edit: darn auto correct

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa



Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


I'm afraid 110 would be way too loud for what I'm after. Looking for a good compromise of noise and cfm.


@ BlueDuck, You should remove your exhaust fans, so that there is no back pressure and air is free to find its way out the rear of the case, also remove PCI slot brackets. I have high CFM fans, NO exhaust fans, and temps are down right amazing!

@solsamurai, get the 110 CFM fans. no scythe Slip stream1900 fans they move closer to 75-80 CFM not 110. you can get better. Scythe AP-30/31's are what you should bet, then match them with a fan controller. That will alow you to adjust your air flow to match YOUR case's/Hardeware cooling req.
Call me crazy but If you spend more than 15 bucks on fans for you rig and dont get a fan controller I feel you have missed out







I keep all my San Ace fans at somthing like 6-7v and its perfect! Insane pressure where I want it, and Air moves thought the case like no other..If need be I can bump of the fan speeds for better cooling


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Works even better when the rear grill is gone. The rear grill tends to reflect back the airflow.


I'm working on planning some extencive modding to my CM case..I want to remove ALL the mesh for mesh with larger holes, and remove ALL the grills they put in, among other things







I love your advice as always elume! Got any other idea's for me to try? lol Thanks a ton man.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *khaotickomputing*


@solsamurai, get the 110 cfm fans. No scythe slip stream1900 fans they move closer to 75-80 cfm not 110. You can get better. Scythe ap-30/31's are what you should bet, then match them with a fan controller. That will alow you to adjust your air flow to match your case's/hardeware cooling req.
Call me crazy but if you spend more than 15 bucks on fans for you rig and dont get a fan controller i feel you have missed out







i keep all my san ace fans at somthing like 6-7v and its perfect! Insane pressure where i want it, and air moves thought the case like no other..if need be i can bump of the fan speeds for better cooling










Definitely planning to get a fan controller soon and will look into your suggestions.







I'm also thinking about trying a constant rpm for the SA fans vs. PWM auto setting. Pretty sure I can hear a faint pulsing-like sound that I think has something to do with the PWM. Hoping a constant voltage/rpm setting will get rid of it.


----------



## Blueduck3285

I still have alot to learn about air cooling. When I get my 932, Ill hit ya up with some ?'s khaotickomputing.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


I still have alot to learn about air cooling. When I get my 932, Ill hit ya up with some ?'s khaotickomputing.


NP. When you do get your new case if your having problems with airflow, just make a thread in the AirCooling section. ton's if great advice to be had from the members here


----------



## reisya

what about Yateloon D14SM-12 ? looks a good pair for lower temp









anyway, what TIM you choose for SA ?


----------



## yoshi245

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reisya*


anyway, what TIM you choose for SA ?


The CFIII that comes with it is perfectly fine, it's a pretty good TIM too.


----------



## solsamurai

I used the TIM that came with the SA and my temps are great.







I'm comparing to the stock cooler though.







Still it was something like a 5-8c difference!


----------



## Blueduck3285

I used AS5. It showed in some tests to be a smig better than stock TIM that comes with the SA.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoshi245;13386011*
> The CFIII that comes with it is perfectly fine, it's a pretty good TIM too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13386033*
> I used the TIM that came with the SA and my temps are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comparing to the stock cooler though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still it was something like a 5-8c difference!


i still can't satisfy with CF3 and TX-4.. next i will test with TX-3, looks good for high pressure cooler


----------



## solsamurai

Go for it man. I'm happy with my current temps for now so won't be doing any extensive testing with other TIM brands.


----------



## faulkton




----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13386541*
> [/IMG]http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/1020/img2488l.jpg[/IMG]


Repainted your fans black did ya?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton;13386541*


This will work surprisingly well. I have data on the D14 with this orientation. I have to do more testing to publish, but this will work. Compare your temps vs traditional fan setup.


----------



## solsamurai

Looks nice faulkton. Did you paint the fan blades as well?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Lets see about adding [ame="



] to the OP?!


----------



## solsamurai

Where did they shoot that video? Lol, it looks like a park or something.







Any installation videos out there we could add?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Add me up. I've had mine for almost 2 months now, will post up pics soon.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13386610*
> This will work surprisingly well. I have data on the D14 with this orientation. I have to do more testing to publish, but this will work. Compare your temps vs traditional fan setup.


i am happy with temps...










5.25" bay fan is pwm and controlled by CPU temp, as is the 120mm exhaust behind the silver arrow.

been really happy with temps... an hour of prime @ 5ghz on air... less than 80C with ambient around 78?










Yes please!


----------



## Murderouscore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13386610*
> This will work surprisingly well. I have data on the D14 with this orientation. I have to do more testing to publish, but this will work. Compare your temps vs traditional fan setup.


your fans are sexy did you paint them ?


----------



## subnet

He sure did, question is did you remove the impeller first or just cover it in painting tape?


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subnet;13389723*
> He sure did, question is did you remove the impeller first or just cover it in painting tape?


lol easy way. Covered in tape and with a brush even. I used some model car paint. Doesnt look half bad though.. you cant really see any brush strokes..


----------



## Ikthus

Updated OP and cleaned up the formatting a little. For those asking to be added, just post your pics first and I'll get you on the members list ASAP









Also nice paint job on the fans faulkton!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Up to 14 confirmed so far. Hopefully we can get the word out to all the other owners on the forums and get this thread Officialized!


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


This will work surprisingly well. I have data on the D14 with this orientation. I have to do more testing to publish, but this will work. Compare your temps vs traditional fan setup.


What if both fans pull from the center? That way both towers get fresh cool air that hasn't already passed through one of the towers. I've been wondering that ever since I first saw towers of this type.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Will the Silver Arrow fit in a Lancool/Lian Li K7?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


Will the Silver Arrow fit in a Lancool/Lian Li K7?


The cooler is ~160mm tall and that case is ~210mm wide. My case is ~240mm wide and the Silver Arrow fits comfortably (the extra width on mine is I assume because of the 2 250mm fans built into the side pannel, they extend outward, so really my case on the inside is less than 240mm wide). It depends on your mobo and how the mobo tray and such are situated. But by the nubers, it should.


----------



## breenemeister

Add me to the club. I'll post some pics soon.

Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko;13394689*
> Will the Silver Arrow fit in a Lancool/Lian Li K7?


SA fits in my Lancool PC-K62. If your case is similar in width I'd say yes. Take some measurements to be sure!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13396479*
> SA fits in my Lancool PC-K62. If your case is similar in width I'd say yes. Take some measurements to be sure!


Yours is 214mm wide, so if yours has about 4mm of clearence, then his case will work fine.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Yours is 214mm wide, so if yours has about 4mm of clearance, then his case will work fine.


That sounds about right. I'm still at work atm otherwise I'd check.


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13373397*
> Y'know, you can buy a TY-140. And since you have an As.s board, I'll bet you can only control PWM fans. So get a SWiF2-120P along with your TY-140.


I'll definitely be going through your guide when it comes time to upgrade to bulldozer or Sandy depending on BD success. Would the ty-140 + SWiF2-120P be much better than the stock fan on the d14? or are their better low sound solutions?


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoriver;13427200*
> I'll definitely be going through your guide when it comes time to upgrade to bulldozer or Sandy depending on BD success. Would the ty-140 + SWiF2-120P be much better than the stock fan on the d14? or are their better low sound solutions?


Not sure on the SWiF2 fan, but the TY-140 will give you the same performance as the Noctuas but with a lower sound profile. It's pretty much the best 140mm fan you can get in terms of noise/performance


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoriver;13427200*
> I'll definitely be going through your guide when it comes time to upgrade to bulldozer or Sandy depending on BD success. Would the ty-140 + SWiF2-120P be much better than the stock fan on the d14? or are their better low sound solutions?


I was going to test just that when I got derailed by people demanding I update my Firefox themes for version 4. Then I had to do CME. Done with that now, so it's back to theming. Only then can I return to fan-testing on the D14.

Based on work so far, I chose the TY-140 with Gentle Typhoon AP-14's for my D14. Essentially equivalent cooling as the stock fans, but much quieter, since I had burned out the fan control circuitry on my Gigabyte board (my own fault). But then I chose an As.s board - a mistake, since I can control with PWM only.

Your choices for 120mm PWM fans (more compatible with tall RAM heatsinks) are:

Akasa Apache
Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fan (also at Directron)
CM Blade Master
Delta AFB1212SHE-4F1A (38mm; requires modding)
Enermax Cluster
Evercool Titan
Gelid Solutions FN-PX12-15 (also at MWave)
Nexus 120mm Silent PWM Fan
Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12LM-P (up to 1300 rpm)
Scythe Slip Stream PWM SY1225SL12H-P (up to 1900 rpm) (will be very loud)


----------



## Murderouscore

just wondering witch is the best way to mount the fans on the heat-sink ? one in the middle and one to the front or one at the back in one in the middle ? i have mines middle and front right now but i see people have it set up different ways witch way is the best for maximum air flow ?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murderouscore*


just wondering witch is the best way to mount the fans on the heat-sink ? one in the middle and one to the front or one at the back in one in the middle ? i have mines middle and front right now but i see people have it set up different ways witch way is the best for maximum air flow ?


In my experience, every set up yeilds comperable results, some reviews have even thrown 3 TY-140's on the Silver Arrow and found it only helped by ~1*C. The cooler is just a beast and does what its designed for. I have mine Mid and back to make sure I cleared my ram, and to later add another fan, but after seeing the reviews of 3 fan setups, its not worth another 15 bucks for ~1*C.

The only set up I am unfamiliar with is the 1 fan back and 1 fan front leaving the middle open, and the fans pulling air from the middle of the towers. This seems like, in theory a great idea, but as I am sure the folks at Thermalright would have had to of thought of that, would mention which they feel is optimal. I could be wrong though and they only test to two tried and true methods of mounting the fans.

A couple members have theirs set up in the above mentioned way but I dont think have done any full comparisons to that way and the other more conventional methods.


----------



## ehume

In general, one fan in front pushing air to the center, where a second fan pulls air from the front and pushes it through the back, is best. I know it's shocking these days to believe that the manufacturer's recommendation is best, but there it is: push-center is best.

IF you have tall RAM heatsinks you should put one TY-140 in the center as pull-push, and the other TY-140 in back as pull. Under those circumstances, adding a 120mm fan in front would improve your cooling: center-pull is not as good as push-center, so 120mm push + 140mm center + 140mm pull is best.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


In general, one fan in front pushing air to the center, where a second fan pulls air from the front and pushes it through the back, is best. I know it's shocking these days to believe that the manufacturer's recommendation is best, but there it is: push-center is best.

IF you have tall RAM heatsinks you should put one TY-140 in the center as pull-push, and the other TY-140 in back as pull. Under those circumstances, adding a 120mm fan in front would improve your cooling: center-pull is not as good as push-center, so 120mm push + 140mm center + 140mm pull is best.


I have mine set up as Center-pull/push and back pull and my temps are lower than most others with similar room temps and oc/components. Honestly, I really do think that the cooler is just that much of a great preformer is that it does great with almost any setup.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


I have mine set up as Center-pull/push and back pull and my temps are lower than most others with similar room temps and oc/components. Honestly, I really do think that the cooler is just that much of a great preformer is that it does great with almost any setup.


You're right about the great performer, but the only review I've seen where other coolers beat it was on [H]OCP where the reviewer had it set up in center+pull. With my own testing on the D14 (see item 4 in my sig and follow the link to chapter 2) push+center cooled better than center+pull.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You're right about the great performer, but the only review I've seen where other coolers beat it was on [H]OCP where the reviewer had it set up in center+pull. With my own testing on the D14 (see item 4 in my sig and follow the link to chapter 2) push+center cooled better than center+pull.


Your testing is also with the D14, with their 120mm and 140mm fans. Honestly, I hate that they have a 120mm fan, its louder and has to spin faster for the same results. Id love to see that testing on the SA with TY-140's. When I get some free time near the end of the year, I'll just have to do such a review.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Your testing is also with the D14, with their 120mm and 140mm fans. Honestly, I hate that they have a 120mm fan, its louder and has to spin faster for the same results. Id love to see that testing on the SA with TY-140's. When I get some free time near the end of the year, I'll just have to do such a review.


That would be excellent.


----------



## subnet

Has anyone seen any tests for these fans?










Rated at 70 CFM and 26.7 dBA- Xilence XPF140.2CF

They also look very much like the NFP-14FLX (those blade notches) but they are PWM.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

why would you want that on silver arrow?? it flows less and makes more noise?


----------



## subnet

Its red









I'll probably sell my D14 and just paint the TY-140 Black/Red. I've managed to disassemble the fan - the used quite a bit of glue to seal off the place with the O ring.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subnet*


Its red









I'll probably sell my D14 and just paint the TY-140 Black/Red. I've managed to disassemble the fan - the used quite a bit of glue to seal off the place with the O ring.


Yeah if you want a different color just paint 'em. I have my TY-140's running at 100% and can only hear them with the side panel off.







Glad I don't have to look for replacement fans. Freaking love this cooler.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Yeah if you want a different color just paint 'em. I have my TY-140's running at 100% and can only hear them with the side panel off.







Glad I don't have to look for replacement fans. Freaking love this cooler.


So, youre not in this club because of cookies? I want cookies... just made myself hungry.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


So, youre not in this club because of cookies? I want cookies... just made myself hungry.


Lol, what?







I love cookies, but definitely love my SA more.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Great info a fellow OCN'er had linked

Thermal Paste Showdown


----------



## alpsie

decided to take the jump and get me one of these insted of the hyper 212+

Since caseking.de had a much better discount on it compared to danish online stores. so saved around 50$ on it.
it is from a store in Germany so will take a bit of time befor it arrives here since I´m in Denmark,


----------



## solsamurai

Congrats. Post some pics when you get it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13438252*
> it is from a store in Germany so will take a bit of time befor it arrives here since I´m in Denmark,


Hmmm. And all this time I thought that Denmark was just the northern province of Deutschland.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


decided to take the jump and get me one of these insted of the hyper 212+


That's pretty much what I did, today.







I figured I may as well get one of the best out there for once. The Hyper 212+ from what I hear is best for budget cooler, but I just said, _hell with it_, pulled the trigger on the Silver Arrow.

Not sure It will clear the RAM, but I'll get it to work regardless. Hopefully it'll work well with the 2500k.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


That's pretty much what I did, today.







I figured I may as well get one of the best out there for once. The Hyper 212+ from what I hear is best for budget cooler, but I just said, _hell with it_, pulled the trigger on the Silver Arrow.

Not sure It will clear the RAM, but I'll get it to work regardless. Hopefully it'll work well with the 2500k.










My XMS3 barely fit under the front fan but clear everything else just fine. The Vengeance ram in your sig will probably be too tall. You can place the front fan on the other side to possibly avoid the issue.

Reference pic here. Not the best angle...hope it helps.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


That's pretty much what I did, today.







I figured I may as well get one of the best out there for once. The Hyper 212+ from what I hear is best for budget cooler, but I just said, _hell with it_, pulled the trigger on the Silver Arrow.

Not sure It will clear the RAM, but I'll get it to work regardless. Hopefully it'll work well with the 2500k.










Put that RAM to use elsewhere and get some reasonable RAM. No modern RAM needs a Mohawk for a heatsink. It's all 1.5v and under now.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


My XMS3 barely fit under the front fan but clear everything else just fine. The Vengeance ram in your sig will probably be too tall. You can place the front fan on the other side to possibly avoid the issue.

Reference pic here. Not the best angle...hope it helps.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Put that RAM to use elsewhere and get some reasonable RAM. No modern RAM needs a Mohawk for a heatsink. It's all 1.5v and under now.


Yeah I'm expecting that, figured they would be too tall.









I got a deal on the RAM with the CPU, so it was hard to pass up $60 off.

If it comes down to it, I can take off the heatsinks since I hear they don't matter much if all anyway. Like I said, I'll get it to work.


----------



## solsamurai

Yeah you'll figure it out. This cooler rocks.


----------



## 1nst1nct1ve

So in!
I love this cooler.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Yay more family!

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## alpsie

Just got my silver arrow and have it in my machine now, but bit unsure of my temps.
ive overclocked to 4ghz, vcore of 1.128.
its 25c in my room
under load my temps are 42c is that any good? oh and the way I have the fans mounted is one in center and one on the left side as exhaust, since my rams are to tall for it to be on the right side. would my temps be better if it was on the right side?
-
idle temps is 23-27c or perhaps remove the heatsink on the cosair vengeance ram? im not doing ram overclocking so they run stock 1.5v and 1600mhz.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;13473618*
> Yeah I'm expecting that, figured they would be too tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a deal on the RAM with the CPU, so it was hard to pass up $60 off.
> 
> If it comes down to it, I can take off the heatsinks since I hear they don't matter much if all anyway. Like I said, I'll get it to work.


Somebody sells generic low profile RAM heatsinks.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Somebody sells generic low profile RAM heatsinks.


I'll look into it, thanks.







Was also thinking of selling/trading them off for low profile sticks, a couple options anyway.


----------



## BradleyW

sign me up. Pic coming soon


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


Just got my silver arrow and have it in my machine now, but bit unsure of my temps.
ive overclocked to 4ghz, vcore of 1.128.
its 25c in my room
under load my temps are 42c is that any good? oh and the way I have the fans mounted is one in center and one on the left side as exhaust, since my rams are to tall for it to be on the right side. would my temps be better if it was on the right side?
-
idle temps is 23-27c or perhaps remove the heatsink on the cosair vengeance ram? im not doing ram overclocking so they run stock 1.5v and 1600mhz.


Those seem like great temps to me.







Others have tried multiple positions for the fans and temps have been about the same with each setup.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13482684*
> Those seem like great temps to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others have tried multiple positions for the fans and temps have been about the same with each setup.


okay =) thank you for your reply


----------



## alpsie

pic of it =)


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


pic of it =)










Welcome!

DX GB Rooted Tapa Tapa


----------



## Nightz2k

Installed. Got it earlier than expected!









It's definitely huge in my case, I won't be able to close it all the way,_ (I thought it'd be close... oh well)_ but I can still cover it since I don't move it much anyway. I just took of the Corsair Heatsinks off the RAM, was very easy, no problems and they're working fine.

Pics:


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

u could add me also







.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Installed. Got it earlier than expected!









It's definitely huge in my case, I won't be able to close it all the way,_ (I thought it'd be close... oh well)_ but I can still cover it since I don't move it much anyway. I just took of the Corsair Heatsinks off the RAM, was very easy, no problems and they're working fine.


how did you take the heatsinks of







?


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alpsie*


how did you take the heatsinks of







?


I don't recommend it unless you really want to do it. I'm just impatient and didn't want to try to sell/trade them off. I didn't have to cut/tear anything though, so I can actually put them back on with some new thermal tape.

They stick pretty good, but if you're careful enough, it's very easy. Had a bit of residue from the glue stuff, but that's a no issue. I didn't use any tools or anything, just pulled them off carefully. After that, no clearance problem!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Installed. Got it earlier than expected!









It's definitely huge in my case, I won't be able to close it all the way,_ (I thought it'd be close... oh well)_ but I can still cover it since I don't move it much anyway. I just took of the Corsair Heatsinks off the RAM, was very easy, no problems and they're working fine.

Pics:












Quote:



Originally Posted by *AWESOME_3_SOME*


u could add me also







.


Welcome Friends!


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


I don't recommend it unless you really want to do it. I'm just impatient and didn't want to try to sell/trade them off. I didn't have to cut/tear anything though, so I can actually put them back on with some new thermal tape.

They stick pretty good, but if you're careful enough, it's very easy. Had a bit of residue from the glue stuff, but that's a no issue. I didn't use any tools or anything, just pulled them off carefully. After that, no clearance problem!


awesome =)
wont do it now, since the fan position dont do much xD


----------



## ehume

Once upon a time I saw some generic low profile RAM heatsinks for sale. If you really need them . . .


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Once upon a time I saw some generic low profile RAM heatsinks for sale. If you really need them . . .


lol I know, I've seen them around, very cheap to buy too. _(From ~$1 to $6)_ If I run into any heat issues, I'll get'em, but so far they're not needed.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


lol I know, I've seen them around, very cheap to buy too. _(From ~$1 to $6)_ If I run into any heat issues, I'll get'em, but so far they're not needed.


I love the ones that come on my ballistix ram. They arent anything special but its better than nothing.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285;13504123*
> I love the ones that come on my ballistix ram. They arent anything special but its better than nothing.


I'm glad my ram wasn't too tall. Really didn't want to deal with pulling them off.


----------



## fatalizer

Hi!

I'm new in the club







and i'd like to know wich fan configuration is better!

Thanks


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatalizer*


Hi!

I'm new in the club







and i'd like to know wich fan configuration is better!

Thanks


Push + center is better than center + pull.


----------



## fatalizer

so best config is this:


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatalizer;13513684*
> so best config is this:


I'd say it's a matter of opinion based on everyone's personal experience. Use that configuration if you have tall ram. I'm still experimenting...


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13514834*
> I'd say it's a matter of opinion based on everyone's personal experience. Use that configuration if you have tall ram. I'm still experimenting...


dont you mean low ram xD ?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;13526023*
> dont you mean low ram xD ?


Wait what? Lol, the right most side of that diagram is where the ram sits, right? I can still understand basic shapes and lines...right?


----------



## fatalizer

since my rams are too high I cannot put 1 fan in the right side but only 1 mid and 1 at left...
Is possible to mounth the cooler in top-down on my socket???


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13526333*
> Wait what? Lol, the right most side of that diagram is where the ram sits, right? I can still understand basic shapes and lines...right?


yes the ram are to the right, and if he wants to have a fan in center and one on the right, his rams has to be low profile or the fan will block the ram socket.

@fatalizer
I use a fan in center and left, it works fine that way.
top-down could be possible, depending how close your pcie socket is, or the fans might bump into your vga.


----------



## fatalizer

mine is running like your atm.

but... right... vga is too close to the cooler, no way for top-down


----------



## Cyph3r

I want in;


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r;13527464*
> I want in;


Welcome!


----------



## 161029

After looking through this thread, the Ripjaws are like the perfect RAM with this cooler. If you make the airflow from right to left, the 120mm fan on the right over the ram fits the ripjaws perfectly.


----------



## fatalizer

huge... no words!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatalizer;13528178*
> huge... no words!


Welcome!


----------



## Ikthus

Cyph3r and fatalizer, welcome to the club!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


After looking through this thread, the Ripjaws are like the perfect RAM with this cooler. If you make the airflow from right to left, the 120mm fan on the right over the ram fits the ripjaws perfectly.










But the Silver Arrow does not have a 120mm fan. It has two 140mm fans. Someone has tried SA+Ripjaws, and found the combination makes the front fan sit too high for most cases.

With low Voltage RAM, we don't new high heatsinks. That's why after two sets of Ripjaws, I got low profile G.Skill for my sig rig. I'm still waiting on that SA . . .


----------



## Murderouscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Push + center is better than center + pull.


Really ? So having the fan in the back in one in the center is better ? Can you tell how is it better just wondering I was going to try it out that way too hopefully will work good for me too


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murderouscore*


Really ? So having the fan in the back in one in the center is better ? Can you tell how is it better just wondering I was going to try it out that way too hopefully will work good for me too


Look at item 4 in my sig and follow the link to chapter 2. There's no particular theory here, just data. But the difference is not large, so center-pull is not a bad option, just not the best. On the gripping hand, a not-the-best option with the SA is still very good indeed.


----------



## Dunnar

Is there a list of RAM (1600, cas 9) that fits under this cooler's fan in a push configuration? I was originally looking at the Corsair Vengeance, but it looks like that won't fit unless you take the heatsinks off. Looking for recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## MCImes

My kingston hyperx works. Its a tight fit but makes it. The hyperx has spreaders on the sides and a very small amount of metal that goes over the top. any ram without much on the top should work.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunnar;13531743*
> Is there a list of RAM (1600, cas 9) that fits under this cooler's fan in a push configuration? I was originally looking at the Corsair Vengeance, but it looks like that won't fit unless you take the heatsinks off. Looking for recommendations. Thanks.


I have 1600 Corsair XMS3 in all four slots that fits without any adjustments to the front push fan.







Check this pic for reference...it's the second post.


----------



## Dunnar

Will the G.Skill Sniper fit? I think I'm looking for something at 1.5v. I say "think" because I don't really know what I'm doing.


----------



## Kasaris

I've had mine for a little while now, figured I'd join the club


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;13567649*
> I've had mine for a little while now, figured I'd join the club


I see that you have replace the TY-140 fan with Gentle Typhoons. Did you notice any considerable amount of temperature drop. The reason I'm asking is that I have the Silver Arrow and I also have the GT- AP15 but I haven't installed yet due to the fact that I'm still waiting on my tech station to arrive. Which setup will yield the best result?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;13567649*
> I've had mine for a little while now, figured I'd join the club


Welcome!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunnar;13561730*
> Will the G.Skill Sniper fit? I think I'm looking for something at 1.5v. I say "think" because I don't really know what I'm doing.


If you're not sure about what ram you want I would do that research prior to getting the SA. See if there's a thread for your m/b or ask around in AMD or Intel memory forums. I wouldn't go for looks here as the SA will cover most of them anyway.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;13567753*
> I see that you have replace the TY-140 fan with Gentle Typhoons. Did you notice any considerable amount of temperature drop. The reason I'm asking is that I have the Silver Arrow and I also have the GT- AP15 but I haven't installed yet due to the fact that I'm still waiting on my tech station to arrive. Which setup will yield the best result?


They ended up being about maybe 1c cooler at most than with the TY-140's.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;13570885*
> They ended up being about maybe 1c cooler at most than with the TY-140's.


How are they noise-wise compared to the TY-140's?


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13570907*
> How are they noise-wise compared to the TY-140's?


They sound roughly the same to me.

I'm sure the AP-15's are a tiny bit louder, but not enough that I could tell without something like a decibel meter to measure the difference.


----------



## solsamurai

I figured they would be a bit louder. Thanks


----------



## For Victory

I have a few issues with this cooler. For one, how can I make sure it isn't on too tight? I tightened the pressure knob about two quarter-turns with the little wrench when I installed it. Second, my motherboard isn't great with this cooler. I only have one cpu fan header on my MSI Big Bang Xpower, and the EPS +12v 8-pin port is RIGHT where I need to put my second ty-140 for the Silver Arrow. Bearing that in mind, what is my best option for a fan setup? Third, I use G.Skill Ripjaws with the red heatsink that has those taller ridges. Don't ask me why I didn't think of this before buying my ram, but will a full-size fan fit on the right side of my Silver Arrow with the Ripjaws? Right now I have only a single fan in the center of my silver arrow that's pushing air toward the rear of my HAF 932. I really want to optimize and improve my cpu cooling setup. Thank you.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For Victory;13599220*
> I have a few issues with this cooler. For one, how can I make sure it isn't on too tight? I tightened the pressure knob about two quarter-turns with the little wrench when I installed it. Second, my motherboard isn't great with this cooler. I only have one cpu fan header on my MSI Big Bang Xpower, and the EPS +12v 8-pin port is RIGHT where I need to put my second ty-140 for the Silver Arrow. Bearing that in mind, what is my best option for a fan setup? Third, I use G.Skill Ripjaws with the red heatsink that has those taller ridges. Don't ask me why I didn't think of this before buying my ram, but will a full-size fan fit on the right side of my Silver Arrow with the Ripjaws? Right now I have only a single fan in the center of my silver arrow that's pushing air toward the rear of my HAF 932. I really want to optimize and improve my cpu cooling setup. Thank you.


So which mb are you going to use this heatsink with?

First of all, you need a PWM splitter. A high-quality PWM Y-adapter for $3, including shipping ("free shipping") is here.

Next, you can buy generic low-profile heatsinks for your RAM.

Finally, if you use your Gigabyte mb make sure you have it set for PWM control of fan speed. Go into BIOS, then the PC Health screen. Select the Enable Smartfan, then set Smartfan mode to PWM (alone of mb manufacturers, Gigabyte gives you the choice between PWM and Voltage control of fans).


----------



## For Victory

I'm going to use the MSI Big Bang Xpower. The gigabyte board in my sig is no longer in use. I have that exact pwm splitter which I ordered as per your recommendation a few weeks ago. But if I want to use more than 2 fans I would need more than 1 pwn header on my board, and I still only have one. I'd like to buy an Asus board, but it's kind of an expensive "side-grade" just to gain more pwm headers.

Next, is it dangerous to remove ram heatsinks? If it is, I might just buy new ram. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


I'm going to use the MSI Big Bang Xpower. The gigabyte board in my sig is no longer in use. I have that exact pwm splitter which I ordered as per your recommendation a few weeks ago. But if I want to use more than 2 fans I would need more than 1 pwn header on my board, and I still only have one. I'd like to buy an Asus board, but it's kind of an expensive "side-grade" just to gain more pwm headers.

Next, *is it dangerous to remove ram heatsinks?* If it is, I might just buy new ram. Thanks for your reply.


In answering to the RAM - I'm at 1866MHz as mine are rated and have no issues what-so-ever having the heatsinks off. They're not overheating or anything and I doubt it's dangerous, but I'm not quoting that.







Hardware can fail in so many ways, ya just never know.









*EDIT*: If you have the choice in buying new low profile RAM, I'd do it personally and just sell/trade or even keep the others for maybe a different build.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For Victory;13600260*
> I'm going to use the MSI Big Bang Xpower. The gigabyte board in my sig is no longer in use. I have that exact pwm splitter which I ordered as per your recommendation a few weeks ago. But if I want to use more than 2 fans I would need more than 1 pwn header on my board, and I still only have one. I'd like to buy an Asus board, but it's kind of an expensive "side-grade" just to gain more pwm headers.


I'll never buy an As.s board again.

As for PWM fans, your MSI board can control a number of them. You can start with an Akasa PWM Splitter that will handle three PWM fans, available here. Power from Molex, control from mb. You can expand on that with the PWM splitter you already have.


----------



## For Victory

Thanks. Are there better fan clips for this heatsink than the ones that Thermalright makes? Just curious, because I not only think I am missing one set of clips but also I have a hard time with them for whatever reason. At least installation wise.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


Thanks. Are there better fan clips for this heatsink than the ones that Thermalright makes? Just curious, because I not only think I am missing one set of clips but also I have a hard time with them for whatever reason. At least installation wise.


Unfortunately, I've never actually handled a TR heatsink. I've seen where others have kludged some paperclips to hold fans on to TR coolers, though.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


Thanks. Are there better fan clips for this heatsink than the ones that Thermalright makes? Just curious, because I not only think I am missing one set of clips but also I have a hard time with them for whatever reason. At least installation wise.


Two fan clips should have come with the SA. If not you should try contacting TR and see if they will send you a second one. You can buy additional clips on FrozenCPU as well. The clips that come with the SA fit very snug on the TY-140's. It takes some work to get them on...especially if you install the SA with the m/b inside your case.


----------



## fahmicious

has anyone here tried this cooler with different fans? just wondering how would regular 120mm LED fans work on this cooler.


----------



## solsamurai

Pretty sure someone posted a pic with a couple gentle typhoons a few pages back...I believe temps were noted as being about the same as the TY-140's.


----------



## compudaze

I have one.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I'll post some pictures next week (My mobile's camera decided to break). I've got a good 4 x Scythe 14cm 1700rpm lined up together in my haf932. I found the fans that came with arrow -the ty-140's have larger frames than the Scythe, and installing with ram clearance would be touch and go. I consider the ty-140's more of a case fan than anything. I've had no noise issues with the Scythe's -considering the rest of my rig has fans that are just as loud (30ish dba with fan controller) 
Anyway I'm getting after prime95 temp's at max about 72. Can someone tell me if its ok?. The temps are about 74 on a hot day. I'm thinking of reseating, or a quick lap, as I see some with an arrow are getting lower, but I think I have a hot chip anyways. 
btw I would recommend this cooler, its great







. I had a modded H50 before and found with closed loop coolers like H70, they have issues with cooling when you are starting the computer, and take time before fully operational. Not great when you are starting the computer all the time to test o.c's....


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey did anyone try the Blue Vortex fans already instead of the TY-140 ?
Wondering if they would cool better


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;13616991*
> Hey did anyone try the Blue Vortex fans already instead of the TY-140 ?
> Wondering if they would cool better


Read a couple reviews, according to them the CFM advertised is wrong (87), so I don't think they would actually perform any better.

There's even an OCN member that reviewed a bunch of fans, includes the Blue Vortex and TY-140's (SA stock). This should help you find what you're asking about.

http://www.overclock.net/12625422-post4.html <-- Credit to *ehume*!


----------



## pnkspdr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;13617267*
> Read a couple reviews, according to them the CFM advertised is wrong (87), so I don't think they would actually perform any better.
> 
> There's even an OCN member that reviewed a bunch of fans, includes the Blue Vortex and TY-140's (SA stock). This should help you find what you're asking about.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/12625422-post4.html <-- Credit to *ehume*!


Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Noticed the SPCR review of the SA hasn't been posted yet. Should add it to the op.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/Thermalright_Silver_Arrow


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13625194*
> Noticed the SPCR review of the SA hasn't been posted yet. Should add it to the op.
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/Thermalright_Silver_Arrow


Nice review. Thanks for finding it. +rep


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13625639*
> Nice review. Thanks for finding it. +rep


Thanks!


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13625194*
> Noticed the SPCR review of the SA hasn't been posted yet. Should add it to the op.
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/Thermalright_Silver_Arrow


This part should really be added in the Op, it's pretty important for those wondering about the true physical specs. Factory specs say 160mm in height, but reviews stated otherwise.
Quote:


> The Silver Arrow is also taller than the Noctua by 5~10 mm; the heatsink measures *165 mm* high, but with the fans centered, the overall height increases to *170 mm*.


----------



## e1jefe

Add me to the list


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e1jefe;13625992*
> Add me to the list


Welcome!


----------



## Blueduck3285

4 Days?!

Come on make some noise!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Noticed the SPCR review of the SA hasn't been posted yet. Should add it to the op.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/Thermalright_Silver_Arrow


Great review. Thanks.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Great review. Thanks.


No prob!


----------



## Ikthus

Sorry didn't see your post there, just added it to the OP now


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;13691359*
> Sorry didn't see your post there, just added it to the OP now


Woo! In the OP at last!


----------



## jza70

I'm in!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jza70;13696053*
> I'm in!


Welcome!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jza70;13696053*
> I'm in!


Nice looking rig!


----------



## alpsie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jza70*


I'm in!










xD very similar build as mine, and the same fan setup on the sa


----------



## Ikthus

Hey guys Nightz2k made a nice banner for our club. Would you guys like to add it or keep it all text instead? Also if you have any other banner ideas/graphics or anything, please post it!









Here it is:


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;13703933*
> Hey guys Nightz2k made a nice banner for our club. Would you guys like to add it or keep it all text instead? Also if you have any other banner ideas/graphics or anything, please post it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:


I like it.

My only thought is what it takes to get an Official around this joint!


----------



## solsamurai

Personally I like the text in my sig. Banner is sick and I agree with Blueduck...needs some Official in there!


----------



## Nightz2k

Just figured to help a little. I can add/edit it anytime in CS4, so if we can use "Official" in the club, it can be done.









BTW - The sig is still text, no banners allows in sigs. The banner is for the Club front page.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;13707178*
> Just figured to help a little. I can add/edit it anytime in CS4, so if we can use "Official" in the club, it can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - The sig is still text, no banners allows in sigs. The banner is for the Club front page.


Oh man I feel ******ed.







You think I would have picked up on that one...


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I got some pictures together of my system, fun stuff really


















Well I got my intended overclock on the Silver Arrow +more.. so I'm pretty happy. ..


----------



## tw33k

cool. I'm just waiting for some more cables to arrive and I'll be adding a UK 3000 to my Silver Arrow. How did you get your hand in to zip tie the bottom of the fan (they are tied right?)


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Funny story about those zip ties... I ordered in more fan clips and what arrived was fan clips for a totally different cooler. I didn't really want to wait around for another set, so on go the zip tie's!!! . They are really fine, I've had no rattling or noise problems, it just takes a steady hand and alot of swearing to put them on


----------



## tw33k

lol..I'm gonna do mine like this..http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/1021340-silver-arrow-adding-3rd-fan-worth-3.html#post13651259 (or try to at least)


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

-oh i see, -I posted this at the same time... Nice picture, Do you think 120mm is enough?. I would have thought the larger area fans would cool more -has someone got any stats on it?


----------



## tw33k

I'm gonna put a UK on the front and move the TY-140 to the back. I should be able to thread the zip ties thru the holes and between the fins of the heatsink. So if you look at this pic, the front fan will be a UK and I'll move the middle TY-140 to the back of the 1st tower and thread the zip ties through

View attachment 213273


The UK 3000 push 133 cfm (I have 3 in my case)


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Yip I agree, that one with the ram side on it need's that. Zip tie's are fine, just remember to add the little pads they sit on the cooler with, to stop sound....


----------



## tw33k

Yeah...I just got another set of clips delivered and more pads came with them (I didn't use the one's that came with the SA and must have thrown them out)


----------



## kooldog

are these temps good?

i5 2500k 4.6ghz. silver arrow


----------



## Nightz2k

Ok, updated banner. If you wanna use either version, go for it.







Like I said, it was a quick thing in CS4 and just edited adding "Official". I'm sure others can make something better, I'm in no way an expert in graphics, but I have fun with photoshop.









http://www.overclock.net/gallery/dat...m/SAclub_b.png

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kooldog*


are these temps good?

i5 2500k 4.6ghz. silver arrow


Looks good to me. 54c max temp at 4.6GHz should easily be stable.









These CPU's run pretty cool.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;13713360*
> Ok, updated banner. If you wanna use either version, go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it was a quick thing in CS4 and just edited adding "Official". I'm sure others can make something better, I'm in no way an expert in graphics, but I have fun with photoshop.


Just added it to the OP


----------



## bluetroll

i just joined the club.

everything fit perfectly!

Gigabyte X58-UD3R
G.Skill 3x2GB RAM
Silverstone Raven 2

The fan has about 0.5cm of space b/w the cooler and plexi-glass window.

the only problem is one of the fans are rattling...







Need to get it replaced next week.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluetroll;13745725*
> i just joined the club.
> 
> everything fit perfectly!
> 
> Gigabyte X58-UD3R
> G.Skill 3x2GB RAM
> Silverstone Raven 2
> 
> The fan has about 0.5cm of space b/w the cooler and plexi-glass window.
> 
> the only problem is one of the fans are rattling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get it replaced next week.


What model RAM? Low profile? Medium profile?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluetroll;13745725*
> i just joined the club.
> 
> everything fit perfectly!
> 
> Gigabyte X58-UD3R
> G.Skill 3x2GB RAM
> Silverstone Raven 2
> 
> The fan has about 0.5cm of space b/w the cooler and plexi-glass window.
> 
> *the only problem is one of the fans are rattling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get it replaced next week*.


I have to ask...You sure the clips are on properly?


----------



## bluetroll

ya, 100% sure. it's the actual fan and notthing to do with the fan housing.

when the fan spins, it makes a rattling noise like something is loose.


----------



## bluetroll

just got the fans replaced... ncix techs said the fans were broken.


----------



## For Victory

Thinking of going back to my Silver Arrow from an H60. The two things holding me back is that it's huge and I switched to a lighter cooler because I heard things about it smushing the cpu socket (potentially) with too much mounting pressure. How can I get around these hurdles? Thanks.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For Victory;13832862*
> Thinking of going back to my Silver Arrow from an H60. The two things holding me back is that it's huge and I switched to a lighter cooler because I heard things about it smushing the cpu socket (potentially) with too much mounting pressure. How can I get around these hurdles? Thanks.


Stop listening to people who dont know what they are talking about.

Thermalright did a great job on their mounting system. With the knob on the top of the intel mounting system, you can adjust the pressure as you see fit, even at max pressure, I have heard/read no conclusive story about the SA damaging anything.

Nuff said.


----------



## For Victory

Thanks. Do I really need those rubber triangles that Thermalright included to muffle vibration from the fans on the heatsink? Some of mine fell off last time and I don't have enough of them to re-apply.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


Thanks. Do I really need those rubber triangles that Thermalright included to muffle vibration from the fans on the heatsink? Some of mine fell off last time and I don't have enough of them to re-apply.


Try going without them. If you start getting vibrations you can go to a hardware store and get Velcro squares. Take two, slice them in half diagonally and you'll have four double-sticky triangles. Peel off the covers and apply them to the fan. Then peel off the other covers and apply the fan to the heatsink.


----------



## matty_AFC

Hi all, i'm knew to using forums so sorry if this post is in the wrong place but it is to do with the silver arrow kind of.
Right when i first installed the silver arrow i only used one fan (at 800 rpm), now my bios showed my CPU temps as being 40c at idle. I then installed the secound fan, with both fans running (at 1250 rpm) i thought the temp would have dropped but it hasn't on the bios where as on speccy it is now displaying 29-30c at idle.
So my question is, Is the bios reading the temp correctly or not?, what should i trust?
(I'm using an P8P67 Deluxe with bios version 1502)
Thank You in advance.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC;13844482*
> Hi all, i'm knew to using forums so sorry if this post is in the wrong place but it is to do with the silver arrow kind of.
> Right when i first installed the silver arrow i only used one fan (at 800 rpm), now my bios showed my CPU temps as being 40c at idle. I then installed the secound fan, with both fans running (at 1250 rpm) i thought the temp would have dropped but it hasn't on the bios where as on speccy it is now displaying 29-30c at idle.
> So my question is, Is the bios reading the temp correctly or not?, what should i trust?
> (I'm using an P8P67 Deluxe with bios version 1502)
> Thank You in advance.


Bios temps aren't "idle." boot into windows and let pc idle for 5-15m and take note of temp then. Leave realtemp 3.67 running while pc idling during that time.


----------



## matty_AFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13845566*
> Bios temps aren't "idle." boot into windows and let pc idle for 5-15m and take note of temp then. Leave realtemp 3.67 running while pc idling during that time.


I didn't know that sorry. Thanks for the reply and help, i did what you told me to and the max it reached was 32c. BTW this is my first build so I'm a newbie


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC;13846598*
> I didn't know that sorry. Thanks for the reply and help, i did what you told me to and the max it reached was 32c. BTW this is my first build so I'm a newbie


Sounds about right to me. I've seen 25-35c idle temps but theres a lot of factors involved. What's important are load temps.


----------



## matty_AFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13847706*
> Sounds about right to me. I've seen 25-35c idle temps but theres a lot of factors involved. What's important are load temps.


Ah right , that makes sense. Am i right in thinking running a cpu stress test and having realtemp running would give me the load temp. hope i dnt sound stupid haha. also i have my silver arrow postioned vertically because of ram clearance issues, do you think that effects the temps?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC;13847913*
> Ah right , that makes sense. Am i right in thinking running a cpu stress test and having realtemp running would give me the load temp. hope i dnt sound stupid haha. also i have my silver arrow postioned vertically because of ram clearance issues, do you think that effects the temps?


Running prime 95 small fft for 15 mins will give u an idea on temps. Keep in mind prime 95 will produce temps 5-15c higher than real world. I'd recommend 8-12h of prime blend for stability though.

The orientation may or may not change the temps. It's something you'll have to test and see for yourself. I'd say if you're happy with the temps you get then dont worry about it.


----------



## matty_AFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13849387*
> Running prime 95 small fft for 15 mins will give u an idea on temps. Keep in mind prime 95 will produce temps 5-15c higher than real world. I'd recommend 8-12h of prime blend for stability though.
> 
> The orientation may or may not change the temps. It's something you'll have to test and see for yourself. I'd say if you're happy with the temps you get then dont worry about it.


I did that a bit earlier for about 30 mins, averaged at 54c maxed at 55c. temps seem pretty good to me. i've heard of people overclocking 2600k's @ 4.5ghz and having temps below 60c using the silver arrow. doubt i'll stay below 60c.

Anyway thanks a lot for the advice, it's much appreciated


----------



## matty_AFC

Here's a picture of mine


----------



## tw33k

Silver Arrow + Ultra Kaze 3000


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;13852148*
> Silver Arrow + Ultra Kaze 3000


Any big temp difference?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Any big temp difference?


2c cooler than with just the 2x TY-140s (but I'm pretty sure I used too much TIM. When I replace my MOBO soon I'll do it better and check temps again)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


2c cooler than with just the 2x TY-140s (but I'm pretty sure I used too much TIM. When I replace my MOBO soon I'll do it better and check temps again)


Nice. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Nexus6

I had forgotten about this club, but I've already had my Silver Arrow for several weeks.



















Too bad I'm moving to water blocks in several days. I love the Silver Arrow, but I love water cooling more.


----------



## tw33k

Installed my new MOBO, applied the right amount of MX-4 and my temps are awesome...



















5c cooler compared to before (when I used too much TIM)


----------



## ehume

A demonstration of how TIM is supposed to work.

+rep for doing the tests and letting us see the results.


----------



## tw33k

Thanks mate


----------



## capitaltpt

Go ahead and add me.

Quick question: With the AMD bolt-thru, the only way I found I could mount it in a front-back orientation was with the X bracket in the "closed" position (where it looks like a tall, skinny X, rather than a seemingly more secure fat X). Is that correct or am I missing something? It seems it wouldn't fit in the "open" position.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;13985467*
> Go ahead and add me.
> 
> Quick question: With the AMD bolt-thru, the only way I found I could mount it in a front-back orientation was with the X bracket in the "closed" position (where it looks like a tall, skinny X, rather than a seemingly more secure fat X). Is that correct or am I missing something? It seems it wouldn't fit in the "open" position.


Mine is mounted the same as yours. I opened the bracket after sliding it between the two radiator towers to align with the m/b and backplate holes. Maybe you didn't feel like you opened back up to the "fat X" when you actually did?







How are your temps? Any errors in installation (TIM, mounting, etc.) will be obvious if they are high.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;13985467*
> Go ahead and add me.
> 
> Quick question: With the AMD bolt-thru, the only way I found I could mount it in a front-back orientation was with the X bracket in the "closed" position (where it looks like a tall, skinny X, rather than a seemingly more secure fat X). Is that correct or am I missing something? It seems it wouldn't fit in the "open" position.


Yeah...that fooled me at first as well. As long as it's screwed in solid you're good.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;13986339*
> Mine is mounted the same as yours. I opened the bracket after sliding it between the two radiator towers to align with the m/b and backplate holes. Maybe you didn't feel like you opened back up to the "fat X" when you actually did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your temps? Any errors in installation (TIM, mounting, etc.) will be obvious if they are high.


Temps are fine and it has never gone over 49 at full load. I'm curious how you aligned it with the X open though. The backplate rectangle on my board goes north to south. Since the gap in the towers also goes north to south, the "opened" position would lined up east-west.


----------



## Mit Namso

although I just skimmed through a view pages, there aren't near enough actual temps and comparisons here

for me. I'm thinking the SA is quieter and a bit cooler than a NH-D14/C-14

but a more expensive XPSC rasa RX240 is more fun, and cooler too, noise is probably similar, at least with more expensive fans


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*


Temps are fine and it has never gone over 49 at full load. I'm curious how you aligned it with the X open though. The backplate rectangle on my board goes north to south. Since the gap in the towers also goes north to south, the "opened" position would lined up east-west.


I realized I didn't mention the bracket is not completely open, but that I had to open it back up from closed to align with the backplate holes on m/b. Are you worried it's not tight enough? I've had no issues with mine in that regard.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mit Namso*


although I just skimmed through a view pages, there aren't near enough actual temps and comparisons here

for me. I'm thinking the SA is quieter and a bit cooler than a NH-D14/C-14

but a more expensive XPSC rasa RX240 is more fun, and cooler too, noise is probably similar, at least with more expensive fans


Water is more fun indeed







but not everyone wants to spend the $$$ on it. As far as noise comparisons go I feel like it's a matter of opinion. For me high end air is quieter. But that's just me...


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Blueduck3285

I go away for a few weeks as I start my new job and STILL no Official up in here!?!?!?!?!?!

Welcome to the new members!


----------



## BradleyW

I've been meaning to join for some time now. Had the Arrow for several months. Cheers.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Hey guys, this has probably been asked a million times so far in this thread but as of now, what RAM DIMMs can fit comfortably beneath the fan in a push-pull config?

Also, how does pull-pull compare to push-pull?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*


Hey guys, this has probably been asked a million times so far in this thread but as of now, what RAM DIMMs can fit comfortably beneath the fan in a push-pull config?

Also, how does pull-pull compare to push-pull?


Both configurations yield about the same temps. The airflow in your case will also play a factor in this. I'd check the dimensions of your case and the SA. I believe I saw a post somewhere on OCN claiming the SA doesn't fit in your case (Antec 900). Or was that the NH-DH14...









As far as what DIMMs will fit my Corsair XMS3 are 32mm tall and fit under the push fan without touching. Here's a couple pics...



















Not the best angle but hope it helps a little.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai;*

I believe I saw a post somewhere on OCN claiming the SA doesn't fit in your case (Antec 900). Or was that the NH-DH14...


No way I'd dream of trying to squeeze a SA into a 900 lol.

This for a new build, most likely it'll be going into a Corsair 650D. Really like the SA, pull-pull will have to do if the performance is the same and I have my choice of RAM.

I'll put in my application for the club in the next few weeks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision;14034811*
> No way I'd dream of trying to squeeze a SA into a 900 lol.
> 
> This for a new build, most likely it'll be going into a Corsair 650D. Really like the SA, pull-pull will have to do if the performance is the same and I have my choice of RAM.
> 
> I'll put in my application for the club in the next few weeks


Sounds good.







650D is a decent case. Be sure to take some smexy pics when it's finished!


----------



## mobeious

i have 120mm slipstreams on my SA and they seem to do better then the factory fans


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobeious*


i have 120mm slipstreams on my SA and they seem to do better then the factory fans


Can we get some temp comparisons then? It will be useful for all.









EDIT: Ha, I just noticed in your sig you say they push 110 cfm. If you're not getting better temps I'd be worried.







Personally I like the TY-140s for the lower noise and decent airflow.


----------



## Citra

Are the TY-140s worth $15 with tax?
Figured this is the best place to ask.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14055539*
> Are the TY-140s worth $15 with tax?
> Figured this is the best place to ask.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd say they're worth that, with tax. You can get them here without tax, but there's shipping . . .


----------



## pnkspdr

Hey I need to know this rather quick.
And it seems I can't find an answer which anwers my question correctly.
I plan on getting the HAF-X along with a silver arrow.
The question now is if it fits along with my Ripjaws into the case.
I know that it will fit if I raise the front fan a little.
But can I close my sidepanel then still ?
If not I would go with the NH-D14


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14058246*
> I'd say they're worth that, with tax. You can get them here without tax, but there's shipping . . .


$25 shipping. Yeah I don't think so. Thanks ehume!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnkspdr*


Hey I need to know this rather quick. 
And it seems I can't find an answer which anwers my question correctly.
I plan on getting the HAF-X along with a silver arrow. 
The question now is if it fits along with my Ripjaws into the case.
I know that it will fit if I raise the front fan a little. 
But can I close my sidepanel then still ?
If not I would go with the NH-D14


You need the measurements of your case and the SA to best determine whether or not it will close.

You can use a pull/pull config and use whateva ram you want.


----------



## pnkspdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


You need the measurements of your case and the SA to best determine whether or not it will close.

You can use a pull/pull config and use whateva ram you want.










Yea that's true, but will the pull/pull config be as good as push/pull ?


----------



## solsamurai

Temps are about the same.


----------



## pnkspdr

alright thats nice


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnkspdr;14060523*
> Hey I need to know this rather quick.
> And it seems I can't find an answer which anwers my question correctly.
> I plan on getting the HAF-X along with a silver arrow.
> The question now is if it fits along with my Ripjaws into the case.
> I know that it will fit if I raise the front fan a little.
> But can I close my sidepanel then still ?
> If not I would go with the NH-D14


It fits in my Storm Sniper, which is similar to the HAF-S, with the side panel fan. The specs say the Sniper is 10" to the HAF's 9.1", but the Sniper does flare out on both sides. Check the case manual and it should tell you maximum heatsink height.

As far as the ripjaws go,it depends on what slot you have it in and the layout of your mobo. I have g.skill sniper RAM (low profile) in all 4 slots and the heatsink itself just barely clears it. When I tried mounting in a push-pull config, the RAM pushed the fan too far up for me to get my side panel on. Had to go with a pull-pull.


----------



## LukaTCE

How to install it for AMD socket ?


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Just bought this fan, it fit in my cooler master elite 430, but the pipes are pushing on the window! Good temps though! 4ghz 1.43VCore 51C!


----------



## Cosmic Collision

yay my stuff is on the way. Wanted to ask a few things.

1. Is the TIM that comes with the cooler any good or should I buy another one?
2. How should I apply it?
3. Is it possible to mount the cooler outside my case, drop it in and then install the fans?

Cheers


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*


How to install it for AMD socket ?


Do you already own the SA? There are instructions for both Intel and AMD that come with it.







Also listed on Thermalright's website.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*


yay my stuff is on the way. Wanted to ask a few things.

1. Is the TIM that comes with the cooler any good or should I buy another one?
2. How should I apply it?
3. Is it possible to mount the cooler outside my case, drop it in and then install the fans?

Cheers


1. I think the TIM is fine. My 955 never breaks 40c.
2. There are several methods depending on what chip you have. I used a grain of rice size in the middle.
3. You can mount it outside. Just make sure you have to room to maneuver it back in.







I would install fans OUTSIDE if possible. I mounted the SA inside my case and even with all the room it was really awkward. Fan clips can be really hard to manage if there's not a couple inches of room around the SA inside your case.


----------



## tw33k

It was easier for me to mount it with the board out of the case (I did it once with the board still in and it wasn't fun)


----------



## ehume

This glob was too big:


----------



## solsamurai

Yeah mine was WAY smaller than that.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


It was easier for me to mount it with the board out of the case (I did it once with the board still in and it wasn't fun)


Yup it was such a huge pain for me with the board in the case too, especially getting the fan clips in the tiny holes on the bottom...









On an unrelated note, I swapped ram sets with a friend because I was curious if I could do push/pull instead of pull/pull with the removable Dominator heatsinks, but it's still too tall for the TY-140. You could definitely fit 120mm fans though.

Sorry this image isn't the greatest quality, but I'm sure it'll help others who are curious about Silver Arrow/Dominator memory compatibility hehe...


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Yup it was such a huge pain for me with the board in the case too, especially getting the fan clips in the tiny holes on the bottom...









On an unrelated note, I swapped ram sets with a friend because I was curious if I could do push/pull instead of pull/pull with the removable Dominator heatsinks, but it's still too tall for the TY-140. You could definitely fit 120mm fans though.

Sorry this image isn't the greatest quality, but I'm sure it'll help others who are curious about Silver Arrow/Dominator memory compatibility hehe...


Didn't think the clips were all that hard to get on personally and I didn't take the mobo out either. As for the Dominator RAM, can't you just take the top heatsinks off them, they have screws from what I see. Looks like it'll fit then.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*


Didn't think the clips were all that hard to get on personally and I didn't take the mobo out either. As for the Dominator RAM, can't you just take the top heatsinks off them, they have screws from what I see. Looks like it'll fit then.


Oh I tried, but they were still too tall. Even with the heatsink removed though, dominators are still taller than regular ram by an inch or so.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Oh I tried, but they were still too tall. Even with the heatsink removed though, dominators are still taller than regular ram by an inch or so.


Oh ok, thought some others did that and got it to work, guess not. I had to take off my RAM heatsinks to get mine to fit. Vengeance is obviously too tall with them, but they've been flawless anyway.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Count me in. I'll post a pic when I get it in my case.

I'm idling at 37C open air, ambient I think is around 18C. Will it drop once I get some airflow going in?


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Just confirming that G.Skill Sniper RAM can fit under the front fan. You'll have to shift it up all the way but even then the fan will be practically sitting on top of the fins but it'll fit.


----------



## gsa700

I've got the Silver Arrow in my Folding rig:


----------



## ehume

So Snipers are not so low profile, eh?


----------



## Cyph3r

New pic with my Shaman and VRM G2 installed







I also cut the grille out the back of my CM690II


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*











New pic with my Shaman and VRM G2 installed







I also cut the grille out the back of my CM690II


Nice looking setup.








How are your temps? How does that Gentle Typhoon do as an intake?


----------



## Kasaris

Wanted to get my fellow Silver Arrow owners opinion on something.

I currently have my Silver Arrow mounted in a Push/Pull Configuration in my HAF-X with two GT AP-15's at 100% speed with a 3rd GT AP-15 mounted in the rear exhaust spot on the case.

I have an old 120x38mm fan I gutted to make a shroud and was thinking of putting it in the middle and moving the second fan to the rear of the Heatsink pulling.

Does anyone think it would be worth it to try it or would it be a waste of my time? Also if I did this would I be better off leaving the rear fan on the case where it is, or would I be better off relocating it to the front 5 1/4 bays pulling air in from the front.

Alternatively I suppose I could pull the rear exhaust and run a 3 fan setup at well.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


Wanted to get my fellow Silver Arrow owners opinion on something.

I currently have my Silver Arrow mounted in a Push/Pull Configuration in my HAF-X with two GT AP-15's at 100% speed with a 3rd GT AP-15 mounted in the rear exhaust spot on the case.

I have an old 120x38mm fan I gutted to make a shroud and was thinking of putting it in the middle and moving the second fan to the rear of the Heatsink pulling.

Does anyone think it would be worth it to try it or would it be a waste of my time? Also if I did this would I be better off leaving the rear fan on the case where it is, or would I be better off relocating it to the front 5 1/4 bays pulling air in from the front.

Alternatively I suppose I could pull the rear exhaust and run a 3 fan setup at well.

What are your thoughts on this?


Just for the sake of seeing how your temps differ I say yes to all of them.







You should log before and after temps with all the configs you try and post em here! That is if you're feeling adventurous!


----------



## Murderouscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*











New pic with my Shaman and VRM G2 installed







I also cut the grille out the back of my CM690II


That is sexy !!! Looks awesome very clean


----------



## Murderouscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*


Just confirming that G.Skill Sniper RAM can fit under the front fan. You'll have to shift it up all the way but even then the fan will be practically sitting on top of the fins but it'll fit.



















Dose it stick out like the rip jaws ? Or is it flushed with the other fan if so thats going to be my new RAM lol mines sticks out a bit but I would like if it just sat on top of the RAM evenly


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murderouscore;14142095*
> Dose it stick out like the rip jaws ? Or is it flushed with the other fan if so thats going to be my new RAM lol mines sticks out a bit but I would like if it just sat on top of the RAM evenly


You can adjust the fan mounts to level them out. You can move them up and down around 1cm I think.

I'm pretty sure I got them level, not sure if its visible in the pic.


----------



## Murderouscore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*


You can adjust the fan mounts to level them out. You can move them up and down around 1cm I think.

I'm pretty sure I got them level, not sure if its visible in the pic.


Yeah it looks pretty level from your picture my rip jaw makes it stick out like a few others that have SA & rip jaws setup I been looking for something that's good on performance and still fit under the arrow with out it sticking out too much. I think ill buy some too I heard they got a good review on those snipers


----------



## solsamurai

You can always remove the heatsinks.







You can't see them under the front fan anyway.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

I think I need to clean my gpu fan, just ignore that lol


----------



## solsamurai

Looks good and welcome!







How are your temps? I'm curious how the airflow of your case works with the SA.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Looks good and welcome!







How are your temps? I'm curious how the airflow of your case works with the SA.


It's great. The SA has unobstructed fresh air straight into the front fan.

My max temps after 6 hours of prime95 are 56/57/63/57. I'm running a longer test now (aiming for 12) and none of the cores have passed 55C yet. Although it's a bit cooler today so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*


It's great. The SA has unobstructed fresh air straight into the front fan.

My max temps after 6 hours of prime95 are 56/57/63/57. I'm running a longer test now (aiming for 12) and none of the cores have passed 55C yet. Although it's a bit cooler today so that might have something to do with it.


Very cool (terrible pun intended).









I hate summer heat here in SoCal. One of the walls in my apartment gets hit by the sun during the hottest hours of the day.







My temps are noticeably higher until things cool down at night.


----------



## mikupoiss

Hi all Silver Arrow owners. 
People with 1 cpu pin on mainboard, how did you hook up the second fan?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


Hi all Silver Arrow owners. 
People with 1 cpu pin on mainboard, how did you hook up the second fan?










With a PWM y-cable like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812718001


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14212765*
> Hi all Silver Arrow owners.
> People with 1 cpu pin on mainboard, how did you hook up the second fan?


Look through the thread, the is a splitter from frozencpu with a discount code that seems to never expire

DX tapa tapa


----------



## ehume

$3 PWM Y-cable with free shipping.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


With a PWM y-cable like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812718001


That's the one I'm using.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14218338*
> $3 PWM Y-cable with free shipping.


So yea. Figured I need that y-splitter.
Only thing is they're hard to come by here in Estonia.
And shipping them can make it even more expensive than needed.
Guess I'll have to ask my European gamer friends


----------



## HWI

Add me please.


----------



## solsamurai

whoo! welcome!


----------



## Cosmic Collision

I switched to a pull/pull config, it looks much better now imo



Running a prime blend test now to see if there is any difference in temps


----------



## spikexp

So, do the silver arrow fit with g.skill ripjaw? In a CM 690 II (pretty sure it fit).


----------



## method526

hey guys. i have the silver arrow and the raven 2 evolution (rv02-e). the fans seem to be a bit too big that i can't get the side panel to close properly. anyone else have this problem/have a solution? thanks.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *method526;14248630*
> hey guys. i have the silver arrow and the raven 2 evolution (rv02-e). the fans seem to be a bit too big that i can't get the side panel to close properly. anyone else have this problem/have a solution? thanks.


You could set your cooler up for center-pull rather than push-center. Also, you could remove the coxcombs from your G.Skill Pi RAM and replace them with generic low profile heatsinks. At 1.6v you probably don't need any heatsinks, but low profiles will give you peace of mind.


----------



## method526

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


You could set your cooler up for center-pull rather than push-center. Also, you could remove the coxcombs from your G.Skill Pi RAM and replace them with generic low profile heatsinks. At 1.6v you probably don't need any heatsinks, but low profiles will give you peace of mind.


i have the fans in the middle and back of the heatsink (airflow going up because of the case.) still got a bit sticking out. maybe i can try pushing the fans in a little. i think i put them up a bit high.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spikexp*


So, do the silver arrow fit with g.skill ripjaw? In a CM 690 II (pretty sure it fit).


Ripjaws will fit but if you are doing a push/pull then you will need to install the push fan a bit higher. This may prevent your side panel from closing. Or you can do a pull/pull config and not worry about it.









As far as your case goes check the width measurements vs. the SA.








What do you guys think about creating a case list for the OP? It could be alphabetical and would give anyone interested a quick look at what cases will accommodate the SA.


----------



## Tonza

So anyone got some tests, how different the temps are if you put SA with Push/Pull compared to Pull/Pull?







I put mine Pull/Pull.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tonza*


So anyone got some tests, how different the temps are if you put SA with Push/Pull compared to Pull/Pull?







I put mine Pull/Pull.


I might try Pull/Pull once I install a fan controller and remove the back exhaust fan. Will post before and after temps if I do.









Took some new pics of my rig after I rotated the HDD cage. Here's some random SA goodness.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14252046*
> Ripjaws will fit but if you are doing a push/pull then you will need to install the push fan a bit higher. This may prevent your side panel from closing. Or you can do a pull/pull config and not worry about it.


Thanks, I could probably take out the heat sink of the ripjaw too.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14256864*
> Thanks, I could probably take out the heat sink of the ripjaw too.


yep. it's not like you're going to see them anyway with a push/pull config.


----------



## Orochi

Installed this monster today and to be honest I am quite impressed with it.
Before I had xigmatek hdt-s1283 installed. IDLE was 55 and LOAD was 60+
Now I have IDLE 42 an LOAD 50. 
Funny thing is that in most reviews the difference is not that big between the two coolers, that's why i was very hesitant in buying silver arrow.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orochi;14264305*
> Installed this monster today and to be honest I am quite impressed with it.
> Before I had xigmatek hdt-s1283 installed. IDLE was 55 and LOAD was 60+
> Now I have IDLE 42 an LOAD 50.
> Funny thing is that in most reviews the difference is not that big between the two coolers, that's why i was very hesitant in buying silver arrow.


Fill out your sig specs so we can know how awesome those temps really are!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Sounds like you had a bad mount or something wasn't right with the S1283


----------



## Orochi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Sounds like you had a bad mount or something wasn't right with the S1283










Negative sir.









I did three remounts as my computer was rebooting randomly due to overheat.
I was greedy enough not to lower voltage because that would affect my OC.
Xig cooler was just unable to handle the demands placed on it, i believe primarily due to ambient case temps.

Silver arrow is just whole new class. Bigger and better heatsink and fans.
The ability to position the heatsink anyway one wants.
My temps now on IDLE is 41, with Xig it was 55. My room temp is the same - about 26c (i have a thermometer in my room). The best part about this cooler is that it does miracles on load. Yesterday I was running prime, 
Max temps i reached was 54c. That's a phenom 940 OC to 3.7 @ 1.57v.
These temps are less than when the CPU was on IDLE with Xig








The best part is how this cooler handles ambient case temps.


----------



## markymarccpu

Can anybody confirm that the SA fits nicely with the Ripjaws X series of memory with a P8P67 Pro motherboard and i7 2600K cpu? My chassis is Haf X so I got that covered. Website says that Ripjaws in 41mm in height and that SA needs 43mm to play nicely if less than 60MM from cpu center to centerline of first RAM slot.

But that is documentation and I like to hear that somebody with a rig close to mine has gotten it to fit (with all memory slots filled!!!!!--very important). without bending or cutting or any modification.


----------



## Orochi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Fill out your sig specs so we can know how awesome those temps really are!










Just did







. Hopefully did not miss anything.


----------



## Uni-duni-te

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markymarccpu*


Can anybody confirm that the SA fits nicely with the Ripjaws X series of memory with a P8P67 Pro motherboard and i7 2600K cpu? My chassis is Haf X so I got that covered. Website says that Ripjaws in 41mm in height and that SA needs 43mm to play nicely if less than 60MM from cpu center to centerline of first RAM slot.

But that is documentation and I like to hear that somebody with a rig close to mine has gotten it to fit (with all memory slots filled!!!!!--very important). without bending or cutting or any modification.


I'm looking for the same info. I've seen a couple of pictures of the SA over the Ripjaws, but not the Ripjaws X. 
Both RAM have the same specs in terms of how tall they are, but the Ripjaws are taller at the sides than at the middle (I suppose they use the tallest part in the specs), while the Ripjaws X are the same height. So I'm supposing the Ripjaws X will be taller in the middle part, where the SA fan would be touching it, and looking at the pictures, it doesn't seem the fan could be placed any higher.
Could anybody confirm that?

I would also like to have somebody confirm how tall the SA is when the fan is as high as it can be installed. The specs show it having 162.7mm height, however that is just for the heatsink. Read somewhere that with the fan it can reach something like 170mm.


----------



## Uni-duni-te

I was wondering if anybody has done tests with the cooler orientation, if the temps vary between installing it east-west (vertical air flow) or north-south (horizontal air flow). I've seen cooler reviews saying it makes a difference on how the heat pipes are oriented, because of gravity, anybody know how much difference that makes on the SA?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uni-duni-te*


I'm looking for the same info. I've seen a couple of pictures of the SA over the Ripjaws, but not the Ripjaws X. 
Both RAM have the same specs in terms of how tall they are, but the Ripjaws are taller at the sides than at the middle (I suppose they use the tallest part in the specs), while the Ripjaws X are the same height. So I'm supposing the Ripjaws X will be taller in the middle part, where the SA fan would be touching it, and looking at the pictures, it doesn't seem the fan could be placed any higher.
Could anybody confirm that?

I would also like to have somebody confirm how tall the SA is when the fan is as high as it can be installed. The specs show it having 162.7mm height, however that is just for the heatsink. Read somewhere that with the fan it can reach something like 170mm.


You could avoid the issue altogether by going with a pull/pull config. The fans can be placed pretty high but will more than likely prevent the side panel from closing on most cases. Are you goin to OC your ram? If not you could remove the heatsinks and replace with generics. My Corsair XMS3 are 32mm tall and the front fan sits just above without touching so I didn't have to move the fan.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markymarccpu*


Can anybody confirm that the SA fits nicely with the Ripjaws X series of memory with a P8P67 Pro motherboard and i7 2600K cpu? My chassis is Haf X so I got that covered. Website says that Ripjaws in 41mm in height and that SA needs 43mm to play nicely if less than 60MM from cpu center to centerline of first RAM slot.

But that is documentation and I like to hear that somebody with a rig close to mine has gotten it to fit (with all memory slots filled!!!!!--very important). without bending or cutting or any modification.


Not quite the answer you're looking for but here's a motherboard compatibility list. Also, fill out your sig specs!


----------



## Uni-duni-te

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


You could avoid the issue altogether by going with a pull/pull config. The fans can be placed pretty high but will more than likely prevent the side panel from closing on most cases. Are you goin to OC your ram? If not you could remove the heatsinks and replace with generics. My Corsair XMS3 are 32mm tall and the front fan sits just above without touching so I didn't have to move the fan.










I don't think I'll have a problem with the case closing, as long as it doesn't go past 170mm high, since I know the Thermalright Archon fits my case, and it is 170mm.
I prefer to have it push/push, since there was a review I read that said that way gets 1-2ÂºC cooler. And that is pretty much the difference from getting a Archon instead of the SA, on some reviews.
I'm planning to OC the ram at least to 1866 if I can. I actually bought the ram before deciding to get the SA, if it was today I'd get a slightly lower profile ram instead.


----------



## solsamurai

Reviews are only so informative IMO. Based on a couple other SA owners who have tried both configs it can be the same _or_ 1-2c difference. That's what I gather anyway.








When I finally get a fan controller I'll be trying pull/pull without the rear exhaust.


----------



## markymarccpu

Wow--between the non PWM NH-D14 and the even lower clearance SA, I am running into all sorts of troubles. Is there another PWM cooler I should consider--something with a bit higher clearance but also arguably as quiet and good as the SA or NH-D14?
I plan to OC my CPU to about 4.5 or so for Photoshop and Lightroom. I would like to overclock my proposed RipjawsX.

Another option is to change my memory. Since I am not gaming maybe a differerent memory chip with a lower profile might suit me better with any mod to the default SA setup.

Just throwing out ideas here. The help is appreciated. The only thing purchased to date is the HAF X and the AX750 PS.


----------



## solsamurai

OC for Photoshop and Lightroom? What would you gain from that? Unless you just want to.







My wife has been using both programs professionally for years and never needed to OC.







If you're not gaming then you don't need to OC your ram IMO so get something different from the Ripjaws and get the SA! Corsair XMS3's fit easily under the front TY-140 and perform well.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markymarccpu;14276553*
> Wow--between the non PWM NH-D14 and the even lower clearance SA, I am running into all sorts of troubles. Is there another PWM cooler I should consider--something with a bit higher clearance but also arguably as quiet and good as the SA or NH-D14?
> I plan to OC my CPU to about 4.5 or so for Photoshop and Lightroom. I would like to overclock my proposed RipjawsX.
> 
> Another option is to change my memory. Since I am not gaming maybe a differerent memory chip with a lower profile might suit me better with any mod to the default SA setup.
> 
> Just throwing out ideas here. The help is appreciated. The only thing purchased to date is the HAF X and the AX750 PS.


I'm in the process of testing fans for the D14. I'll get to PWM, but it will take a while. So far, though, I'd recommend a D14 with a TY-140 and a Coolink SWiF2-120P or a TY-140 and a Nexus Real Silent PWM, giving you the higher clearance and PWM. Or, if you truly haven't bought the Ripjaws yet, buy only low profile RAM. That's what I did on my last RAM buy. That way you can buy your SA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14277065*
> OC for Photoshop and Lightroom? What would you gain from that? Unless you just want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has been using both programs professionally for years and never needed to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not gaming then you don't need to OC your ram IMO so get something different from the Ripjaws and get the SA! Corsair XMS3's fit easily under the front TY-140 and perform well.


Great advice on the RAM and the heatsink. But as for OC, you and I know that people who post on the forum OC because they gotta OC. Can't not OC.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14277433*
> Great advice on the RAM and the heatsink. But as for OC, you and I know that people who post on the forum OC because they gotta OC. Can't not OC.


Lol, true dat.







I've gone too long myself...just waiting for the next couple hot weeks here in So Cali to end.







My apartment's ambient temps get pretty warm even with the a/c on.


----------



## adzsask

Ordered the silver arrow last night







bye bye h-50 going to my gf's i3, will post some unboxing pics when it arrives!


----------



## markymarccpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14277433*
> I'm in the process of testing fans for the D14. I'll get to PWM, but it will take a while. So far, though, I'd recommend a D14 with a TY-140 and a Coolink SWiF2-120P or a TY-140 and a Nexus Real Silent PWM, giving you the higher clearance and PWM. Or, if you truly haven't bought the Ripjaws yet, buy only low profile RAM. That's what I did on my last RAM buy. That way you can buy your SA.
> 
> Great advice on the RAM and the heatsink. But as for OC, you and I know that people who post on the forum OC because they gotta OC. Can't not OC.


So is there any downside to overclocking the CPU (2600K to 4.5GHz or so and NOT OC'ing the RAM)?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markymarccpu;14281105*
> So is there any downside to overclocking the CPU (2600K to 4.5GHz or so and NOT OC'ing the RAM)?


I'm sure most on OCN would say why not do both.







For your purposes I don't think it matters. It's not like you _have_ to OC RAM if your CPU is OC'd.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markymarccpu;14281105*
> So is there any downside to overclocking the CPU (2600K to 4.5GHz or so and NOT OC'ing the RAM)?


I'm not a performance expert. I don't OC my RAM. My sig rig is running 1600MHz, which is what it's rated. My test rig runs around 1536MHz, and it's rated for 2000.


----------



## justin8

Got my silver arrow on monday!



http://imgur.com/AtDgq


----------



## solsamurai

Whoo! Congrats!


----------



## Czarnodziej

http://imgur.com/4xlds

Cool as ice.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarnodziej;14297606*
> Cool as ice.


Love the airflow of that case. How are your temps?


----------



## mearnshaw

Hi, just got a new system with the Thermalright Silver Arrow cooling my i7

This thing is much bigger than I expected - had to use a 120mm Apache fan instead of one of the Thermalright 140mm mounted in the middle of the heatsink, just so I could get the side panel on. Using IC Diamond thermal paste

Very happy so far - Ambient ~20C, Idle ~34C and Load ~55C (after 2 hours of Prime95)
I'm planning to try 3 Xigmatek 120mm fans fairly soon to improve performance and make it look a bit better too, pics to follow...

Please add me to the club!
Cheers,
M


----------



## Czarnodziej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14299901*
> Love the airflow of that case. How are your temps?


My cpu is unlocked, so cpu temp sensor is disabled.
Temperature sensor on top of the base of heatsink indicates 38C. That is during folding, so its rather high load. 22C ambient.


----------



## Hathi

Ehume (or anyone else), could you confirm the Silver arrow fits in the NZXT Beta Evo case? With the fans mounted like this http://img.clubic.com/03498416-photo-thermalright-silver-arrow.jpg
Is the case wide enough, considering ill use very low profile ram? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hathi;14320001*
> Ehume (or anyone else), could you confirm the Silver arrow fits in the NZXT Beta Evo case? With the fans mounted like this http://img.clubic.com/03498416-photo-thermalright-silver-arrow.jpg
> Is the case wide enough, considering ill use very low profile ram? Thanks in advance.


The Beta Evo is 1cm wider than its NZXT Classic siblings, the M59 and the Gamma. Those cases can fit the D14 and - I believe - the Silver Arrow. If a case uses a 120mm or larger exhaust fan, it will fit a full tower. My Beta Evo fit a Z600R and a D14, and is fitting a Mugen 2, all with room to spare. I am contemplating trying an Archon, just to see . . .

The main problem with the SA comes from those cockamamie fans. But with low profile RAM - you're very smart there - you'll be fine.

When You've got it all put together, please post in the NZXT Classic Club.


----------



## nezzarix

I have to say, this is by far the best cooler I have ever used. I had to put the side panel fan on my Antec 900 on the outside and the thing just barely fits but man... It is worth it. I am getting on average 24-28C idle temps with a max of 57C after hours and hours of prime95. Extremely glad I purchased it.

Here's a picture of the beast before I put it into my case. Feel free to add me to the club


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14322729*
> I have to say, this is by far the best cooler I have ever used. I had to put the side panel fan on my Antec 900 on the outside and the thing just barely fits but man... It is worth it. I am getting on average 24-28C idle temps with a max of 57C after hours and hours of prime95. Extremely glad I purchased it.


Hell yeah man, these things are boss. I was a bit concerned about the size of it at first, but its cooling performance is stellar and more than makes up for it's massive size.


----------



## Raunts

Add me in guys.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14322729*
> Here's a picture of the beast before I put it into my case. Feel free to add me to the club


I took almost the exact same picture before installing it too. Same mobo lol


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision;14327042*
> I took almost the exact same picture before installing it too. Same mobo lol


A great heatsink on a great motherboard It took me 30 minutes to screw in one of the top screws on my Antec 900 due to the space constraints but it was worth it!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raunts*


Add me in guys. 
[/img]http://www.upload.ee/image/1520549/P6230342.JPG[/img]


Need you to supply a pic of your set up with the Silver arrow.
Ninja'd

Edit: 33 Members, I am disappointed, not with the club but with the mods.... Need an offical up in this peice!!!


----------



## MM-K

Whats the easiest way to take the stock fan apart? I want to spray paint the housing black.

Thanks.


----------



## subnet

The cover for the C ring is glued on so you can either take this off carefully or ultimately destroy it.

Anways, pull the black circle cover on the back of the fan and remove the plastic c-ring with tweezers. The motor is magnetized so you can simply pull the impeller off once this is done.


----------



## MM-K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subnet*


The cover for the C ring is glued on so you can either take this off carefully or ultimately destroy it.

Anways, pull the black circle cover on the back of the fan and remove the plastic c-ring with tweezers. The motor is magnetized so you can simply pull the impeller off once this is done.


Awesome, I peeled back the sticker and looked at it and thought it was best to ask before attempting it myself. Thanks subnet! +rep


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


I have to say, this is by far the best cooler I have ever used. I had to put the side panel fan on my Antec 900 on the outside and the thing just barely fits but man... It is worth it. I am getting on average 24-28C idle temps with a max of 57C after hours and hours of prime95. Extremely glad I purchased it.

Here's a picture of the beast before I put it into my case. Feel free to add me to the club










Thanks for posting a pic from that angle outside the case.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Thanks for posting a pic from that angle outside the case.










No problem







I have more pictures of this heatsink than I do of my family. I kid I kid


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


No problem







I have more pictures of this heatsink than I do of my family. I kid I kid










..._or do you?_


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14334178*
> ..._or do you?_


No comment.


----------



## 161029

Anybody here have a Cogage Arrow they mistook for the SA?









SA>CA


----------



## solsamurai

Whoo! We're now an official club!









When I have time today I'll make sure everyone who has posted a pic has their name on the front page.









EDIT: Added Cyph3r and Raunts to the OP.







Working on a couple other changes in the OP to help potential SA owners figure out which cases/ram/etc will play nice with this beast of a cooler.


----------



## nezzarix

Here are some pictures of this beast in the original Antec 900. There wasn't enough room to close the side panel with the case fan so I had to move it to the outside. Even after that, there is literally less than half an inch of space between the top of the heatsink and the side of the panel. I bought a nice cover for the fan that should be arriving shortly to make it look a bit nicer.


----------



## solsamurai

Thanks for the pics! Added you to the OP as well.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14358366*
> Thanks for the pics! Added you to the OP as well.


Great! Thanks.


----------



## Ikthus

Don't have my Silver Arrow anymore as I sold it off with my X58 stuff, I miss it already









Glad the club finally got official status though! Took long enough heheh..


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Don't have my Silver Arrow anymore as I sold it off with my X58 stuff, I miss it already









Glad the club finally got official status though! Took long enough heheh..


Seriously!







Thanks for starting the club. We'll keep it going 'til you can't stand it anymore and buy another one.


----------



## HWI

Thinking of equipping my Silver Arrow with 3 AP-29s.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14370598*
> Thinking of equipping my Silver Arrow with 3 AP-29s.


Sounds awesome.







If you can please post some before and after temps!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Official!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14370776*
> Sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can please post some before and after temps!


If I end up doing it I will. I'll load her up with some prime95, screen shot temps, then swap fans and do it again. The thing is that my temps are pretty low now with just the 2 TY-140s in a pull/push configuration, so I'm having problems justifying spending over $20 a pop on 3 new fans.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14375200*
> If I end up doing it I will. I'll load her up with some prime95, screen shot temps, then swap fans and do it again. The thing is that my temps are pretty low now with just the 2 TY-140s in a pull/push configuration, so I'm having problems justifying spending over $20 a pop on 3 new fans.


I hear you on that. The only thing I'm going to try in the near future is removing the back exhaust and adjust the speeds of the other case fans. Probably should reseat the SA while I'm at it. tw33k's post awhile back got me thinking I should see how well the last TIM actually set.


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14375200*
> If I end up doing it I will. I'll load her up with some prime95, screen shot temps, then swap fans and do it again. The thing is that my temps are pretty low now with just the 2 TY-140s in a pull/push configuration, so I'm having problems justifying spending over $20 a pop on 3 new fans.


I was going to say something to this effect. If you had some AP-29's laying around not being used, it would be a good test. But if you have to buy them I don't think it'll provided a great return on investment.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## adzsask

Got a "little" something in the mail today







http://imageshack.us/f/836/dscf3417q.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/96/dscf3412d.jpg/


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adzsask;14384117*
> Got a "little" something in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/836/dscf3417q.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/f/96/dscf3412d.jpg/


Congrats! Added you to the OP.


----------



## MexGT

has someone actually lapped their Silver Arrow? I've read that Thermalright intentionally produce the silver arrow with their base having some light protuberance to aid the possibly uneven processor...

So has anyone have actually lapped one? I mean you cant get hotter temps anyway if the SA is lapped.

Thinking in a 3 fan SA configuration, looks so sexeh.

Help is apreciated.


----------



## dreaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision;14177506*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to clean my gpu fan, just ignore that lol


Nice to see this. My new build is similar to yours (same mb & case). Looks like the SA will fit just fine.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14385017*
> has someone actually lapped their Silver Arrow? I've read that Thermalright intentionally produce the silver arrow with their base having some light protuberance to aid the possibly uneven processor...
> 
> So has anyone have actually lapped one? I mean you cant get hotter temps anyway if the SA is lapped.
> 
> Thinking in a 3 fan SA configuration, looks so sexeh.
> 
> Help is appreciated.


I haven't lapped mine. Three fan configurations have shown about 1c difference from two. If your on a budget keep that in mind.







Are you thinking about using TY-140s?


----------



## MexGT

dunno the name but if they're the sock ones yeah lol


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


dunno the name but if they're the sock ones yeah lol


Yes the TY-140s are stock and are amazing.







I forgot to mention if you do go with the 3 fan config you won't need any kind of rear exhaust fan on your case. The TY-140s will definitely move enough air.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


I hear you on that. The only thing I'm going to try in the near future is removing the back exhaust and adjust the speeds of the other case fans.


Yeah, I already removed the rear fan. I wanna get a couple Scythe Kama-Flex 135mm 1600rpm fans for my case, they are out of stock at frozencpu.com, which is where I was gunna get the AP-29s. So i'll probably end up getting the AP-29s when the Kama-Flex come back in stock.


----------



## nezzarix

I posted this in its own thread earlier but perhaps you guys could give me a hand. The Silver Arrow takes up so much room that it has to be considered when placing fans. The following is what I have (recently changed after reading an article on positive case pressure) but I'm afraid that I'll doing is blowing air into the heatsink and not actually getting nice flow. How would you guys suggest I position my case fans? Thanks


----------



## HWI

I have no exhaust fans, I removed the rear and top exhaust fans. I have 2 NZXT 166cfm 200mm (front and side) and 2 Scythe 88cfm 120mm (both in the front) intake fans. I plan on replacing those 120mm fans with these shortly.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I have no exhaust fans, I removed the rear and top exhaust fans. I have 2 NZXT 166cfm 200mm (front and side) and 2 Scythe 88cfm 120mm (both in the front) intake fans. I plan on replacing those 120mm fans with these shortly.


Huh, that's interesting. What kind of temperatures are you getting with no exhaust fans? I am most likely going to go buy the fans from MicroCenter since it's only a few minutes from my house.

Leaning on the TriCool 120mm Blue LED Case Fan since they are only 4 dollars and provide pretty decent flow


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


I posted this in its own thread earlier but perhaps you guys could give me a hand. The Silver Arrow takes up so much room that it has to be considered when placing fans. The following is what I have (recently changed after reading an article on positive case pressure) but I'm afraid that I'll doing is blowing air into the heatsink and not actually getting nice flow. How would you guys suggest I position my case fans? Thanks











Now you know why I heartily disrecommend almost all Antec cases.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Now you know why I heartily disrecommend almost all Antec cases.


Huh? I am getting 26C idle temps and 55C load. With the exception of cable management, this case has been great. I am not complaining about the fans, I am just asking if I can make any improvements.


----------



## solsamurai

Have you tried reapplying TIM and SA? Sometimes that makes all the difference for CPU temps. Look at tw33k's post a few pages back.









How fast is your rear exhaust vs. the ty-140's? If it's slower take it out and see what that does.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Have you tried reapplying TIM and SA? Sometimes that makes all the difference for CPU temps. Look at tw33k's post a few pages back.









How fast is your rear exhaust vs. the ty-140's? If it's slower take it out and see what that does.










I am pretty sure that the rear exhaust is a bit slower than the ty-140s. I'm going to Micro Center later today so I'll probably get a good 120mm fan to do some tests. Although, I am actually pretty happy with my temperatures, but something inside is pushing me to squeeze every ounce of performance









EDIT: Little fed up with the Antec 900. I have to fight with it for 20 minutes whenever I want to close the back panel with all the cables... I think my Silver Arrow may find a new home in a NZXT Phantom tomorrow


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14403233*
> Huh, that's interesting. What kind of temperatures are you getting with no exhaust fans? I am most likely going to go buy the fans from MicroCenter since it's only a few minutes from my house.
> 
> Leaning on the TriCool 120mm Blue LED Case Fan since they are only 4 dollars and provide pretty decent flow


Here's a screenshot, 5 minutes of Prime95, my temps don't go up anymore after about 3 mins.









Edit: My cpu is at 4.5 and 1.33vcore.


----------



## nezzarix

Looks like my performance isn't too far from that. Thanks for the screenshot. Now for a new problem: trying to figure out if my Silver Arrow will fit inside an nzxt phantom. I heard that it will without the side 200mm fan (ouch) but want to make sure.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14410278*
> Looks like my performance isn't too far from that. Thanks for the screenshot. Now for a new problem: trying to figure out if my Silver Arrow will fit inside an nzxt phantom. I heard that it will without the side 200mm fan (ouch) but want to make sure.


matty_AFC posted this picture to join the club. Is that the case you're looking at?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


matty_AFC posted this picture to join the club. Is that the case you're looking at?


The SA fits but only if you remove the 200mm side intake fan. I want a more roomy case but I don't want to sacrifice thermal performance


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


The SA fits but only if you remove the 200mm side intake fan. I want a more roomy case but I don't want to sacrifice thermal performance










I'd try sending him a PM about it since he didn't mention anything in the original post. Maybe the removing of the 200mm fan are lies?









You're looking for a bigger case with a side fan or just a larger case?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


I'd try sending him a PM about it since he didn't mention anything in the original post. Maybe the removing of the 200mm fan are lies?









You're looking for a bigger case with a side fan or just a larger case?


I'm looking for the best possible case for my Silver Arrow < $150 dollars. Don't really care about looks, just want it to play nicely and keep my temps as low as possible









Good cable management is a big plus. I just spent 10 minutes taping cables in the backside of the case because the Antec 900 has absolutely no room to put them in. Non-modular PSU + Antec 900 = hell. I learned that the hard way


----------



## Shame486

So solsamurai directed me here. He said you will take care of me xD.

So will Corsair Vegeance Blue fit under that monster? Asus P8P67 Pro board.
If it doesn't fit, I'd appreciate if you could list me some 8gig's kit that fit under it.

Thanks ;d


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


I'm looking for the best possible case for my Silver Arrow < $150 dollars. Don't really care about looks, just want it to play nicely and keep my temps as low as possible









Good cable management is a big plus. I just spent 10 minutes taping cables in the backside of the case because the Antec 900 has absolutely no room to put them in. Non-modular PSU + Antec 900 = hell. I learned that the hard way


How about one of these:

Lian Li Lancool PC-k62 My case and lots of airflow options.









Corsair Graphite Series 600T $140 after rebate, very good cable management options.









Fractal Design Define R3 Supposedly very quiet cases.


----------



## Shame486

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


So solsamurai directed me here. He said you will take care of me xD.

So will Corsair Vegeance Blue fit under that monster? Asus P8P67 Pro board.
If it doesn't fit, I'd appreciate if you could list me some 8gig's kit that fit under it.

Thanks ;d


Forgot to add, I'm using HAF 932 Advanced. So can I do pull/pull without moving rare fan?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


So solsamurai directed me here. He said you will take care of me xD.

So will Corsair Vegeance Blue fit under that monster? Asus P8P67 Pro board.
If it doesn't fit, I'd appreciate if you could list me some 8gig's kit that fit under it.

Thanks ;d


My XMS3 is 32mm and sits just under the front push fan but clears the tower just fine. Sorry don't have any good pics.







Vengeance and Dominator are 52.5mm and 54mm but you can remove the top of heat sink on both (I believe) which may help you clear the fan....or do a pull/pull config.







You intend to use all four slots right? That's what I've done with the XMS3.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


Forgot to add, I'm using HAF 932 Advanced. So can I do pull/pull without moving rare fan?


You can but I would compare temps with and without it. You may not need the rear exhaust especially if it's slower than the TY-140's.


----------



## MeBeTrollin'

Will SA fit on Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3 and AM3+ ASUS boards ?

Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeBeTrollin';14416387*
> Will SA fit on Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3 and AM3+ ASUS boards ?
> 
> Thanks


The GA-MA770T-UD3 is very similar to the GA-890GPA-UD3H which is what I have. You should be good there. I'd compare the ASUS boards to those (pictures on newegg/ASUS website).









Also you can also check out this list pulled from google search.


----------



## ehume

Check out my sig. I started a thread on good cases for air cooling.


----------



## nezzarix

I've been really flip-floppy about my new case but I finally decided on the Raven RV03







I can't wait to see how my Silver Arrow looks in its new home.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14418987*
> I've been really flip-floppy about my new case but I finally decided on the Raven RV03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see how my Silver Arrow looks in its new home.


I've always been interested in those cases. I've linked all the members names with their posted pictures in the OP. A couple already have the SA in Raven cases if you want a preview.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14419502*
> I've always been interested in those cases. I've linked all the members names with their posted pictures in the OP. A couple already have the SA in Raven cases if you want a preview.


Ohhh, I didn't know the names were linked. Excellent, great job man! Really appreciate the work you're doing









EDIT: Just noticed that some people have the fans pushing air in 2 different directions. Didn't consider to do that. Luckily, all the air goes up in the RV03.


----------



## solsamurai

No prob! I'm having fun with it.









So many different configs to try!







I'm going to try blocking off the back top 140 slot, cutting out the rear exhaust grill and removing the rear fan. Per what I've learned from several links in ehume's sig I'm hopeful this will give me good positive pressure and further increase the SA's performance.









Right now I have the front top 140 as intake and the back top as exhaust but it feels excessive. Only testing will tell the real story.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


So will Corsair Vegeance Blue fit under that monster? Asus P8P67 Pro board.
If it doesn't fit, I'd appreciate if you could list me some 8gig's kit that fit under it.


I can't speak for the Corsair modules, but Mushkin modules with Ridgeback heatsinks fit under the Silver Arrow if you don't have one the TY-140 fans on the front. I have my fans in the center and rear.


----------



## HWI

I just ordered 3x AP-29s for my Silver Arrow. Hopefully they will be here by the end of the week. Fan controllers are for wimps, these babies will be running 100% speed 24/7. I'll run Prime95 before and after so we can see if there is a temperature improvement.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I just ordered 3x AP-29s for my Silver Arrow. Hopefully they will be here by the end of the week. Fan controllers are for wimps, these babies will be running 100% speed 24/7. I'll run Prime95 before and after so we can see if there is a temperature improvement.


Sounds good.







Be sure to take some screen shots!


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I just ordered 3x AP-29s for my Silver Arrow. Hopefully they will be here by the end of the week. Fan controllers are for wimps, these babies will be running 100% speed 24/7. I'll run Prime95 before and after so we can see if there is a temperature improvement.


Try the PWM mod on these (see my sig), then control with mb.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14425505*
> Try the PWM mod on these (see my sig), then control with mb.


Oh man that would be awesome.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Here's a screenshot, 5 minutes of Prime95, my temps don't go up anymore after about 3 mins.

Edit: My cpu is at 4.5 and 1.33vcore.



You sure? At the 18-20 min mark Prime95 increases temps by 2*c average in my cpu.

Edit: Wonder how well will the Silverarrow work with a lapped CPU ? Any1 have tested it performance increases / stays the same / decreases since its said the SA has a small lump in its base?


----------



## X.rated

Hey guys, I have a new build with a SA on a 2600K. Currently it is running at stock speeds at around 40C idle and 60C load, ambient temperature is around 26C. Does this sound right to you guys? I was expecting lower temperatures with the SA due to the reviews it has gotten. I have reseated the cooler a couple times with MX4 although temperatures have been the same.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X.rated*


Hey guys, I have a new build with a SA on a 2600K. Currently it is running at stock speeds at around 40C idle and 60C load, ambient temperature is around 26C. Does this sound right to you guys? I was expecting lower temperatures with the SA due to the reviews it has gotten. I have reseated the cooler a couple times with MX4 although temperatures have been the same.


How much TIM are you using and how are you applying it? What is your case airflow? Those temps are definately too high with stated ambient temp.

BTW post a pic so I can add you to the club!


----------



## X.rated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


How much TIM are you using and how are you applying it? What is your case airflow? Those temps are definately too high with stated ambient temp.


Using the pea method, using a small dot of TIM. I have 2x intake fans rated at 92.4CFM each and 3x exhaust fans rated at 47CFM each.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X.rated*


Using the pea method, using a small dot of TIM. I have 2x intake fans rated at 92.4CFM each and 3x exhaust fans rated at 47CFM each.


Sounds like TIM and SA are fine. It might be your GPU that's causing problems...exhuasting hot air into the case that's then forced through the SA on it's way out. You could try changing the front most top fan to intake to feed fresh air to the SA. Depending on how much head room you have above the m/b this may help out a bit.









EDIT: Forgot to ask how your SA is oreinted...horizontal or vertical?


----------



## ehume

You can get sheets of stiff plastic from a hobby store. You might try using them to partition your case to keep hot air expelled by your gpu's from entering the intake of your cpu heatsink.


----------



## X.rated

Thanks for the replies guys. I have also questioned whether my temperatures were due to insufficient airflow as many say the 800D isn't a great case for air cooling. I have tried leaving the case with both side panels off although it only decreased temperatures by around 2C. Do you guys think I may have a defective CPU or SA?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X.rated*


Thanks for the replies guys. I have also questioned whether my temperatures were due to insufficient airflow as many say the 800D isn't a great case for air cooling. I have tried leaving the case with both side panels off although it only decreased temperatures by around 2C. Do you guys think I may have a defective CPU or SA?


I doubt it. Have you stressed the cpu yet with something like Prime95? Or at least a cpu intensive game? If you had a bad chip you would know pretty quick. Most likely it's the case current airflow that needs tweaking.

Where are your HDD's? You could put them in the lower psu zone and free up some air coming in from the front fans. Also did you try reversing one of more of the top fans to intake? Even though your intake fans have a high cfm rating they still have to pull through mesh and push through HDD cages. If there is nothing in the way more air can get in.







Or you have a bunch of Gentle Typhoons and I need to shut up.









How's your cable management? If every wire possible isn't routed behind the m/b that's more resistance to airflow. A shot like this of your case would help.


----------



## Shame486

Got question before buying.
Asus P8P67 PRO +G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 +Silver Arrow. Will G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 fit? Even SA is in pull/pull.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


Got question before buying.
Asus P8P67 PRO +G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 +Silver Arrow. Will G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 fit? Even SA is in pull/pull.


Just took a look at my XMS3 under the SA (32mm tall). There is plenty of room under the tower for taller ram like Ripjaw X (44mm tall). With Pull/Pull (fan in middle/fan in back) you should be fine.









Pay no mind to the stock images that always show Push/Pull. Both configs work the same and yield great temps!









Motherboard Compatibility List - Several Asus P67 boards listed as okay. Is yours listed?


----------



## Shame486

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Just took a look at my XMS3 under the SA (32mm tall). There is plenty of room under the tower for taller ram like Ripjaw X (44mm tall). With Pull/Pull (fan in middle/fan in back) you should be fine.









Pay no mind to the stock images that always show Push/Pull. Both configs work the same and yield great temps!









Motherboard Compatibility List - Several Asus P67 boards listed as okay. Is yours listed?


Yes it is listed. As far as I read trough forums I found pull/pull gives same temperatures as push/pull. I'll just set it pull/pull or maybe I will remove heat sink from slot 1 ram. You are really help full. Thanks







.


----------



## nezzarix

Arctic Silver 5 has only been on for 40 minutes and prime95 hasn't exceeded 53C.

Silver Arrow + Silverstone RV03 make me a happy camper


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


Yes it is listed. As far as I read trough forums I found pull/pull gives same temperatures as push/pull. I'll just set it pull/pull or maybe I will remove heat sink from slot 1 ram. You are really help full. Thanks







.


No prob!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nezzarix*


arctic silver 5 has only been on for 40 minutes and prime95 hasn't exceeded 53c.

Silver arrow + silverstone rv03 make me a happy camper :d


Awesome.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shame486*


Got question before buying.
Asus P8P67 PRO +G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 +Silver Arrow. Will G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 fit? Even SA is in pull/pull.


You don't mention your case. With most cases if you put your TY-140's in push-center, Ripjaws will push the front fan too far from the MB to fit in the case. Worse with Rip-X.

My first two sets of RAM were classic Ripjaws. But then I wised up and my third set was low-profile G.Skills. With today's low-Voltage RAM there is zero excuse to get anything other than low profile RAM. Don't buy the Ripjaws-X.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


My first two sets of RAM were classic Ripjaws. But then I wised up and my third set was low-profile G.Skills. With today's low-Voltage RAM there is zero excuse to get anything other than low profile RAM. Don't buy the Ripjaws-X.


+1 I also switched to low profile ram and I dont need to worry about tall heat spreaders hitting CPU coolers.


----------



## spikexp

ripjaws heatsink can be removed.


----------



## MexGT

Theorically any heatsink can be removed.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14430441*
> You sure? At the 18-20 min mark Prime95 increases temps by 2*c average in my cpu.
> 
> Edit: Wonder how well will the Silverarrow work with a lapped CPU ? Any1 have tested it performance increases / stays the same / decreases since its said the SA has a small lump in its base?


Positive, I ran Prime95 for about 3 hours when I first put the system together and temps stayed the same for the entire run.

I saw a link to another site where someone lapped their cpu and Silver Arrow and it didn't change the temps at all. Can't recall the site though.


----------



## HWI

Alright, so I swapped in 3 Scythe GT AP-29s. I did before and after Prime95 runs. It didn't make a large difference, but it is noticeable.
Before:









After:


----------



## MexGT

wow ... 3.5*c is a good amount of drop in my book man !

How is the noise of the 3 fans together? Disturbing? ok ? or thinking in switching back to the stock ones?

Whats your OC at btw? and how much time did you ran P95 in those 2 tests?

Thanks!


----------



## HWI

I'm at 4.5ghz 1.33vcore. The noise doesn't bother me, but I already had a couple 166cfm 37db fans in my case. I ran Prime95 for 5 to 10 mins, my temps don't change after only a few mins.


----------



## MexGT

Not bad, I have one Silverstome FM-121 rated @39 Dba and I must admit I cant stand it at full throttle lol

Asked about time recorded time because with P95, at the 17-20 min mark you will get a slight increase in temps.

How could I use 3 PWM fans ? Dont think 3 high CFM PWM fans can be driven from the CPU_FAN header of the MoBo.

Edit: I've been thinking in buying this fans along with a SA, they should do a good job?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/85...c365s936#blank

But as said before, dont know if the CPU_FAN header can power 3 of this fans!







dont want to try and have a burned fan header.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


Not bad, I have one Silverstome FM-121 rated @39 Dba and I must admit I cant stand it at full throttle lol

Asked about time recorded time because with P95, at the 17-20 min mark you will get a slight increase in temps.

How could I use 3 PWM fans ? Dont think 3 high CFM PWM fans can be driven from the CPU_FAN header of the MoBo.


Using an Akasa PWM splitter you can run three PWM fans, or with a 5-way splitter you can run five fans. The key is to understand that all these fans are getting from the mb is the pwm signal. They get their motive power - 12v - from Molex.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Using an Akasa PWM splitter you can run three PWM fans, or with a 5-way splitter you can run five fans. The key is to understand that all these fans are getting from the mb is the pwm signal. They get their motive power - 12v - from Molex.


I cant find a site that says they're powered by a Molex connector, not even pics of it, thats why I'm kinda confused


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


I cant find a site that says they're powered by a Molex connector, not even pics of it, thats why I'm kinda confused










Note the product description and pictures on FrozenCPU. It is indeed powered by PSU via molex. I'm getting one of these soon and will take pics for future reference.









EDIT: Same goes for the 5-way splitter.

EDIT 2: Quote from Akasa website...

Quote:



Combining the power of a PSU molex connection with the versatility of a PWM motherboard connection for the very first time the Akasa AK-CB002 is a unique product furthering the cause of quiet efficient computing.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Note the product description and pictures on FrozenCPU. It is indeed powered by PSU via molex. I'm getting one of these soon and will take pics for future reference.









EDIT: Same goes for the 5-way splitter.

EDIT 2: Quote from Akasa website...


Got it !

Thanks

BTW, consider performancepcs.com , everything is much more cheaper than frozencpu.

specially the fans, $18.95 already sleeved !

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26142

Thats $30 right there if I get the 3 sleeved fans









Akasa Cable splitter is almost $4 dlls cheaper:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25413


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


Asked about time recorded time because with P95, at the 17-20 min mark you will get a slight increase in temps.


I never really noticed an increase in temps from doing long Prime95 runs as opposed to short ones. Regardless, for comparison purposes it works because both runs were of equal length.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


But as said before, dont know if the CPU_FAN header can power 3 of this fans!







dont want to try and have a burned fan header.


I run 3 AP-29s off of 3 separate mobo fan headers. I ordered the fans from frozencpu and had them redo the wiring to be powered from the mobo headers as opposed to molex.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


I cant find a site that says they're powered by a Molex connector, not even pics of it, thats why I'm kinda confused










Look up the Akasa site. Then do a search for PWM splitter or variations on it. I'm away from my bookmarks atm, so I can't help you there. But I have an Akasa PWM splitter. You can get one at Sidewinder for $3.95. I am using it on my sig rig, running three PWM fans getting power from Molex.


----------



## MexGT

Thanks again














might be making an order soon!


----------



## ehume

Found this listing. The picture shows the Molex power source.


----------



## nezzarix

Finally finished with everything







The SA's two big fans work extremely well here. Highly suggest this heatsink/case combo to anyone considering either one of them.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14462874*
> Got it !
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BTW, consider performancepcs.com , everything is much more cheaper than frozencpu.
> 
> specially the fans, $18.95 already sleeved !
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26142
> 
> Thats $30 right there if I get the 3 sleeved fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akasa Cable splitter is almost $4 dlls cheaper:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_451&products_id=25413


Only problem with them is most people on OCN say they can be pretty bad customer service-wise. I have yet to order from them. They are the only place I've found that carries the side panel with 140 fan mounts for my case so I guess I'll take the plunge with that.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14463446*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA's two big fans work extremely well here. Highly suggest this heatsink/case combo to anyone considering either one of them.


If you remove that top fan grill you could get even more airflow! I will change your member link on front page to this awesome pic!


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14463217*
> Found this listing. The picture shows the Molex power source.


Thanks Ehume, I was thinking in the Molex to be in the Fan itself, not in the Y-Splitter thats why I was so confused lol, but now I'm clear on that !

Would I need something more in this list?


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14464139*
> If you remove that top fan grill you could get even more airflow! I will change your member link on front page to this awesome pic!


Thanks for updating the link. I may give that a shot later


----------



## Czarnodziej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14463446*


Looks almost exactly like my rig.
Almost
Your top SA fan doesnt stick out above heatpipes? Because it is positioned sideways (TR logo should be visible, like the bottom fan)


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarnodziej;14465308*
> Looks almost exactly like my rig.
> Almost
> Your top SA fan doesnt stick out above heatpipes? Because it is positioned sideways (TR logo should be visible, like the bottom fan)


They do look similar







How is that fan configuration working for you? I wish I could add another fan at the bottom but I just don't have any room with my ram.

It's just a weird angle and lighting, the top fan does stick out. I put it on sideways to make the cabling a bit easier. They both reach the same height.


----------



## HWI

Here's a couple pics with the 3 AP-29s. I should have taken them while the case was open, but I forgot and I'm too lazy to take it back apart lol.



















Yes, the wiring looks like crap. No, I don't care.







As long is it doesn't impede cooling performance I don't care.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14468700*
> Here's a couple pics with the 3 AP-29s. I should have taken them while the case was open, but I forgot and I'm too lazy to take it back apart lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the wiring looks like crap. No, I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long is it doesn't impede cooling performance I don't care.


Looks good! Love the sticker


----------



## X.rated

Going to try reseating my SA again as that the only reason I can think of for my bad temperatures, how tight are you guys tightening the pressure knob?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X.rated;14470016*
> Going to try reseating my SA again as that the only reason I can think of for my bad temperatures, how tight are you guys tightening the pressure knob?


Did you try changing up your case fan config?


----------



## X.rated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14470365*
> Did you try changing up your case fan config?


I'm going to try reseating my SA now, I'll take a picture of my setup while I have it open.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14468841*
> Looks good! Love the sticker


Thanks man. I picked it up from Jinx the last time I ordered a couple shirts from them. It was only like $1 or $2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X.rated;14470016*
> Going to try reseating my SA again as that the only reason I can think of for my bad temperatures, how tight are you guys tightening the pressure knob?


I tighten mine all the way down. That 800D isn't exactly known for being good for air cooled set ups. What are your temps at?


----------



## X.rated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14470556*
> I tighten mine all the way down. That 800D isn't exactly known for being good for air cooled set ups. What are your temps at?


My 2600k is running at stock speeds around 40C idle and 60C load. Ambient temperature is around 26C.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X.rated;14470780*
> My 2600k is running at stock speeds around 40C idle and 60C load. Ambient temperature is around 26C.


After you reseat the SA if your temps are the same then it must be a combination of your GPU exhausting hot air into the case and the lack of good airflow recirculating that air through the SA. If temps don't improve you really should try different fan configs or replace/add new ones. The SA won't be able to fix recirculated hot air.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X.rated;14470780*
> My 2600k is running at stock speeds around 40C idle and 60C load. Ambient temperature is around 26C.


Those are high temps. My 2600k @ 4.5ghz loads at 62C on the hottest core.

How did you apply the TIM and what TIM did you use? The TIM that comes with the Silver Arrow is quite good, so I recommend using that and put a rice grain sized amount on the cpu.


----------



## X.rated

Here's a picture of my setup:



I am using MX4 TIM and applied it using the pea method.


----------



## ehume

Fix it with top intake? Remove slot covers from your backplane?


----------



## Czarnodziej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14465377*
> They do look similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that fan configuration working for you? I wish I could add another fan at the bottom but I just don't have any room with my ram.
> 
> It's just a weird angle and lighting, the top fan does stick out. I put it on sideways to make the cabling a bit easier. They both reach the same height.


Im the lucky guy who has 1 stick of ram with very low profile, so it was possible to mount that way.
I've read somewhere that fan combination on Silver Arrow vary 1-2C in temperature, so it is almost insignificant.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14472165*
> Fix it with top intake? Remove slot covers from your backplane?


Definatly try this. Ehume is the guru of airflow.









Added X.rated to the OP as well.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarnodziej;14472240*
> I've read somewhere that fan combination on Silver Arrow vary 1-2C in temperature, so it is almost insignificant.


This is true, when I was using TY-140s with my Silver Arrow, it made almost no difference which places I put the 2 fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14465377*
> They do look similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that fan configuration working for you? I wish I could add another fan at the bottom but I just don't have any room with my ram.


If you use a 120mm instead of a 140mm fan over your ram it should clear no problem.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14479781*
> This is true, when I was using TY-140s with my Silver Arrow, it made almost no difference which places I put the 2 fans.
> 
> If you use a 120mm instead of a 140mm fan over your ram it should clear no problem.


I actually removed one of the fans as a test and my temperatures didn't really change too much. In my current case I have the huge 180mm fans blowing the bottom of the heatsink, two 120mm fans blowing the side, a 120mm sucking air from the top, and another 120mm blowing on the other side. I don't think my temperatures can drop anymore with a 3rd fan, at this rate I may just be limited by the heat transfer/ambient temperatures.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14479860*
> I actually removed one of the fans as a test and my temperatures didn't really change too much. In my current case I have the huge 180mm fans blowing the bottom of the heatsink, two 120mm fans blowing the side, a 120mm sucking air from the top, and another 120mm blowing on the other side. I don't think my temperatures can drop anymore with a 3rd fan, at this rate I may just be limited by the heat transfer/ambient temperatures.


Yeah, maybe. I have a 200mm exhaust fan in the top (stock), 1 166cfm 200mm intake fan in the side, 1 166cfm 200mm intake fan in the front, and 2 100cfm 120mm intake fans in the front. I saw a bit of a change when i switched from the 2 TY-140s to 3 AP-29s, but nothing massive. So I imagine you would be in the same boat as me and have to run 3 high cfm/static pressure fans on the Silver Arrow to see a noticeable gain.


----------



## MexGT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MexGT*


Thanks Ehume, I was thinking in the Molex to be in the Fan itself, not in the Y-Splitter thats why I was so confused lol, but now I'm clear on that !

Would I need something more in this list?


waiting for a heads up ! Post #496 for teh list!


----------



## X.rated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Fix it with top intake? Remove slot covers from your backplane?


I changed my fan setup to:


The bottem intake and the back exhaust are scythe slip streams rated at 92CFM and the three top intakes are yate loons rated at 47CFM.

The change reduced my temperatures by a couple degrees although it is still flucuating around 35C-40C.


----------



## HWI

Have you considered removing that rear exhaust fan? It helped my temps, though I do have a fan on the back of my Silver Arrow, so that may have had something to do with it.


----------



## solsamurai

If that case had a side fan mount that would probably help out as well. Do you have any front intake? What if you used higher cfm rated fans on top? Perhaps the extra air would give you a few more degrees. If think I already asked this before but where does your gpu exhaust it's hot air? Out the back or into the case?


----------



## Nerdington

I'm thinking about getting this cooler! Does anyone know if this Patriot Viper Xtreme Division 2 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820220561) has any clearance issues with the Silver Arrow?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerdington;14484437*
> I'm thinking about getting this cooler! Does anyone know if this Patriot Viper Xtreme Division 2 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220561) has any clearance issues with the Silver Arrow?


Do NOT get anything but low profile RAM. What you are looking at is 1.65v DDR3-1600 RAM. You hardly need a heatsink at all, much less the coxcomb that RAM is sporting. Many companies ship the same stuff, just varying the heatsinks and charging more. Don't be fooled.

And no, that won't fit under a SA. You'd have to swap out the RAM's heatsink and buy low profile heatsinks.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14464181*
> Thanks Ehume, I was thinking in the Molex to be in the Fan itself, not in the Y-Splitter thats why I was so confused lol, but now I'm clear on that !
> 
> Would I need something more in this list?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;14481082*
> waiting for a heads up ! Post #496 for teh list!


Why are you buying that fan to go with your TY-140's? Looks like it would overmatch them.
Why do you need additional TIM?
The clips I can see, for the third fan. But you're getting the premier quiet cooler. I'd recommend sticking with the stock fans for now. I suspect you will grow to love them.

You might, OTOH, want an additional case fan that can speed up or slow down as it feeds air to your heatsink. I have a TY-140 in the top of my case linked by PWM to the PWM fans on my Mugen 2. The three speed up and slow down together.

You might end up with four or five TY-140's - three on your SA (though that would likely be overkill) and a couple in your case. Akasa makes a 5-fan PWM splitter as well. If you think you might want to link four or five fans, get that instead of the 3-way PWM splitter.


----------



## nezzarix

Nothing beat the insanely low temps you get shortly after turning on your PC. If only they would stay like that forever


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Do NOT get anything but low profile RAM. What you are looking at is 1.65v DDR3-1600 RAM. You hardly need a heatsink at all, much less the coxcomb that RAM is sporting. Many companies ship the same stuff, just varying the heatsinks and charging more. Don't be fooled.

And no, that won't fit under a SA. You'd have to swap out the RAM's heatsink and buy low profile heatsinks.


THIS. Flashy ram is just flashy. If you use a Push/Pull config it will cover them anyway and no one will be able to see them, lol.


----------



## X.rated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


If that case had a side fan mount that would probably help out as well. Do you have any front intake? What if you used higher cfm rated fans on top? Perhaps the extra air would give you a few more degrees. If think I already asked this before but where does your gpu exhaust it's hot air? Out the back or into the case?


800D doesn't have a spot for front intake or on the side panel. I currently have a fan installed in all of the fan slots. My gpu exhausts out the back.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X.rated*


800D doesn't have a spot for front intake or on the side panel. I currently have a fan installed in all of the fan slots. My gpu exhausts out the back.


Got it. The experimenting continues...


----------



## TheOctane

Hey guys...just installed less than an hour ago...currently running the Prime95 tests to get a good reading

Add me up!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOctane*


Hey guys...just installed less than an hour ago...currently running the Prime95 tests to get a good reading

Add me up!


OP Updated. If you can post some before/after temps.


----------



## TheOctane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


OP Updated. If you can post some before/after temps.










Well I dont think the plastic clips held up on the stock cooler so I had to fiddle with it a lot...as I was installing BFII my CPU warning came on telling me the CPU temp was 96*C....Id say I was around 70-80 maybe even higher... (never had the balls to run Prime without knowing my cooler was 100% functional









but the after temps are nice









Idle is around 32*C
Load is around 57*C


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOctane*


Well I dont think the plastic clips held up on the stock cooler so I had to fiddle with it a lot...as I was installing BFII my CPU warning came on telling me the CPU temp was 96*C....Id say I was around 70-80 maybe even higher... (never had the balls to run Prime without knowing my cooler was 100% functional









but the after temps are nice









Idle is around 32*C
Load is around 57*C


..and is that with any OC'ing on the CPU?


----------



## vivi2000

I just got and installed my silver arrow today, upgraded from a zalman9900ALED, which has served me well. I tested load temps with intel burn test and it was 8C cooler which is nice.
Also here is a pic of my system, do i need to do anything else to be in the club?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vivi2000;14515186*
> I just got and installed my silver arrow today, upgraded from a zalman9900ALED, which has served me well. I tested load temps with intel burn test and it was 8C cooler which is nice.
> Also here is a pic of my system, do i need to do anything else to be in the club?


Nope. OP updated and congrats!


----------



## TheOctane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14514114*
> ..and is that with any OC'ing on the CPU?


No, that is everything a factory levels...is that a little warmer than it should be unless I'm OCing?


----------



## mearnshaw

Here's mine installed in my CM-690 Lite case. I have changed the fans since the pic was taken - was using an apache 120mm in the middle


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOctane;14517554*
> No, that is everything a factory levels...is that a little warmer than it should be unless I'm OCing?


For your CPU those look like great temps given that it's warmer right now. Any other Intel users care to comment?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mearnshaw;14517829*
> Here's mine installed in my CM-690 Lite case. I have changed the fans since the pic was taken - was using an apache 120mm in the middle


OP Updated. Welcome!


----------



## choikugi

Hello,

I am wondering if I can install Creative X FI HD in highest PCIe 2.0 x1 slot with Silver arrow on ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe board.

I am not sure if the sound card will fit in the slot which is just under the silver arrow.

Thanks.


----------



## nezzarix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choikugi;14527757*
> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering if I can install Creative X FI HD in highest PCIe 2.0 x1 slot with Silver arrow on ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe board.
> 
> I am not sure if the sound card will fit in the slot which is just under the silver arrow.
> 
> Thanks.


Just checked my P8Z68-V Pro and there isn't enough room. The side of the Silver Arrow blocks the space above the port. The two motherboards seem to have similar positioning.


----------



## choikugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezzarix;14527831*
> Just checked my P8Z68-V Pro and there isn't enough room. The side of the Silver Arrow blocks the space above the port. The two motherboards seem to have similar positioning.


Thank you so much !

I guess I have to use PCI X4 slot as I am using 570SLI


----------



## solsamurai

At least you're getting the SA!


----------



## choikugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14527865*
> At least you're getting the SA!


I actually already installed SA but I just wanted to make sure before I buy X FI HD.

Anyway, I really love SA and I think this is the best cooler I have ever used !


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choikugi;14527882*
> I actually already installed SA but I just wanted to make sure before I buy X FI HD.
> 
> Anyway, I really love SA and I think this is the best cooler I have ever used !


I see. When you get a chance post a pic and I'll add you to the OP.


----------



## WORLDs

Installed my SA last night, i5 2500k which was running around 65-70c load with the stock cooler and stock clocks (80+ under load when I overclocked it, shut it down because I didn't want to see how high it would get) no longer breaks 50c in my room (which is usually around 28-30c), overclocked to 4.5ghz. Amazing cooler. Pics to follow.


----------



## bashywash

Hello Everyone, First off thank u to all of you who have added content to this thread as it's helped me so much learning and making my final decision to purchase a SA over a few others I was considering!!

Now that I have this Unit I had a question based on my Setup..

LIAN LI PC-A05NB - Case
EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR - Motherboard
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB - Memory

In case you are not familiar with the A05NB case, this case is setup with a reversal air flow operation. The Fan in the back Pulls air IN and the fan up front Push's air OUT. So going with the theme I've setup my fans as the picture below shows. My problem now is that the far left 140mm fan can't be installed due to the DOMINATOR heatsink EVEN if I raise the fan up the case side wont clear..

My only option would be to remove ONE of the DOMINATOR top headers and install a 120mm fan.. However I'm not sure if this would be THAT beneficial.. Buying a Fan, Remove Memory header, More wires would be the main reasons not to!! So now I look for input









PS. In addition to the front exhaust fan I've added a another exhaust fan up on the top of the case.. Also below on the bottom of the case I've made two 4.5 holes, One as just a opening for HX750 PS intake fan and the other which sits right under the CPU/ will be used as a 2nd 120x20 fan for intake in addition to the case fan in the back (not included in pictures yet)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashywash;14541915*
> Hello Everyone, First off thank u to all of you who have added content to this thread as it's helped me so much learning and making my final decision to purchase a SA over a few others I was considering!!
> 
> Now that I have this Unit I had a question based on my Setup..
> 
> LIAN LI PC-A05NB - Case
> EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR - Motherboard
> CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB - Memory
> 
> In case you are not familiar with the A05NB case, this case is setup with a reversal air flow operation. The Fan in the back Pulls air IN and the fan up front Push's air OUT. So going with the theme I've setup my fans as the picture below shows. My problem now is that the far left 140mm fan can't be installed due to the DOMINATOR heatsink EVEN if I raise the fan up the case side wont clear..
> 
> My only option would be to remove ONE of the DOMINATOR top headers and install a 120mm fan.. However I'm not sure if this would be THAT beneficial.. Buying a Fan, Remove Memory header, More wires would be the main reasons not to!! So now I look for input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. In addition to the front exhaust fan I've added a another exhaust fan up on the top of the case.. Also below on the bottom of the case I've made two 4.5 holes, One as just a opening for HX750 PS intake fan and the other which sits right under the CPU/ will be used as a 2nd 120x20 fan for intake in addition to the case fan in the back (not included in pictures yet)


Welcome to the club! Fill out your sig rig stats in your profile!









Best airflow advice would probably come from others who own your case. Check out this thread.

I would remove the top on the heatspreader of your ram. You don't need a third fan on the SA of you are using both ty-140's. They move more than enough air on their own. Three fans has shown about a 1c difference.







You could try reversing the airflow if you encounter problems with temps. The guys in the thread linked above have shown many different set ups for that case.









EDIT: I should add I'm surprised to hear the SA fits in that case!







I'm working on a list of compatible cases for the OP and this is good news indeed.


----------



## bashywash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Welcome to the club! Fill out your sig rig stats in your profile!









Best airflow advice would probably come from others who own your case. Check out this thread.

I would remove the top on the heatspreader of your ram. You don't need a third fan on the SA of you are using both ty-140's. They move more than enough air on their own. Three fans has shown about a 1c difference.







You could try reversing the airflow if you encounter problems with temps. The guys in the thread linked above have shown many different set ups for that case.









EDIT: I should add I'm surprised to hear the SA fits in that case!







I'm working on a list of compatible cases for the OP and this is good news indeed.










Thank you and Yes will Def fill out Info by next week when I finish the Rig and Include the pictures









I will have a look at the Case Club Thread and I'm sure I'll find info I need there so thank you again. Just to note, IF I'm going to use both ty-140 fans than there would be no real reason to remove the HS headers since the ram would still be too high to place the 140mm fan, that would only be an option if I was putting in a 120mm fan!! Will def be back next week


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bashywash;14550240*
> Thank you and Yes will Def fill out Info by next week when I finish the Rig and Include the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have a look at the Case Club Thread and I'm sure I'll find info I need there so thank you again. Just to note, IF I'm going to use both ty-140 fans than there would be no real reason to remove the HS headers since the ram would still be too high to place the 140mm fan, that would only be an option if I was putting in a 120mm fan!! Will def be back next week


Yeah _if_ you were using a 120.







I think you'll be very happy with the airflow the TY-140's produce. That Noctua in the first and second picture is impeding their greatness.







Definitely post a couple pics of the finished build. I'd love to see how everything comes together with the SA in there.


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13513521*
> Push + center is better than center + pull.


Can u pls show me with pic how it looks push+center


----------



## ehume

push + center is the stock setup:


----------



## LukaTCE

Thx but how it looks when is mounted on mobo so now are both blowing air out of case in back side of case (where are usb etc. plugins) ?


----------



## ehume

Someone have a pic of that?


----------



## LukaTCE

Currently using this

Both fan blow air on left side


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE;14579998*
> Currently using this
> ~img snip
> Both fan blow air on left side


Looks like you figured it out.







Welcome to the club.


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14580600*
> Looks like you figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.


Thx 1 month i used different position 1 at center 1 on left side of center and both blowing air on left side hope this position will give me better temp


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE;14580771*
> Thx 1 month i used different position 1 at center 1 on left side of center and both blowing air on left side hope this position will give me better temp


You could also cut out the rear fan grill. That would help out with airflow/temps.


----------



## -Id-

Hi I am new to this site, and I am in the process of building a new rig with Silver Arrow. I have two questions.

*1st* Are the ADATA ram modules low enough to fit under the Silver Arrow?





*2nd* which ram modules provide the most clearance?

Ripjaws X series are my primary choice, but the thought that they barely clear, and in some cases touch the CPU cooler greatly bothers me. It's a shame too, they are dirt cheap on Newegg.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14603037*
> Hi I am new to this site, and I am in the process of building a new rig with Silver Arrow. I have two questions.
> 
> *1st* Are the ADATA ram modules low enough to fit under the Silver Arrow?
> Amazon.com: ADATA Gaming Series DDR3-1600 Memory: Electronics
> 
> *2nd* which ram modules provide the most clearance?
> 
> Ripjaws X series are my primary choice, but the thought that they barely clear, and in some cases touch the CPU cooler greatly bothers me. It's a shame too, they are dirt cheap on Newegg.


Welcome to OCN!























Don't be fooled by flashy ram heat spreaders. If you are going to use a Push/Pull config on the SA you won't be able to see them anyway. Here's an example:










The ADATA ram is the same height as the Corsair XMS3 which is what I currently have. They clear the SA easy. The front push fan is almost right on top of dimms 1 and 2 but does not touch. If you're not going to do any heavy OC on your ram stick with something low profile or those ADATA. Otherwise use a Pull/Pull config which will give you more room for taller ram.


----------



## -Id-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14606622*
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be fooled by flashy ram heat spreaders. If you are going to use a Push/Pull config on the SA you won't be able to see them anyway. Here's an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ADATA ram is the same height as the Corsair XMS3 which is what I currently have. They clear the SA easy. The front push fan is almost right on top of dimms 1 and 2 but does not touch. If you're not going to do any heavy OC on your ram stick with something low profile or those ADATA. Otherwise use a Pull/Pull config which will give you more room for taller ram.


Thank you soooo much, just what I needed to hear.

Yeah I don't plan on overclocking the ram, since you gain *really* insignificant gains. Otherwise I would invest on something like H80, or H2O*920 for the ram clearance, and invest in the proper set up.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14610672*
> Thank you soooo much, just what I needed to hear.
> 
> Yeah I don't plan on overclocking the ram, since you gain *really* insignificant gains. Otherwise I would invest on something like H80, or H2O*920 for the ram clearance, and invest in the proper set up.


No prob dood.







Looking forward to some pics of your build!


----------



## WORLDs

There she is!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WORLDs;14621060*


Welcome to the club! OP updated.


----------



## bce22

So, I my p8p67 pro blew a pcie slot for the second time and is in the process of being rma'ed. Figured since I got to break the whole rig down I'd order some indigo extreme. Is anyone using ie with the SA ? If so any better temps than a traditional Tim?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bce22*


So, I my p8p67 pro blew a pcie slot for the second time and is in the process of being rma'ed. Figured since I got to break the whole rig down I'd order some indigo extreme. Is anyone using ie with the SA ? If so any better temps than a traditional Tim?


I'm pretty sure no one here has tired that yet. I could be wrong. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## bce22

I definitely will. I will run some benchmarks against my setup that currently has mx-2 versus the indigo extreme and take pix. Thx


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14633451*
> I'm pretty sure no one here has tired that yet. I could be wrong. Let us know how it turns out!


Yes, let us know! I use ICD7, out of all the TIM's I have used its the best thus far, but I have not used IE.


----------



## SkyeHack




----------



## nekromantik

has anyone broken a motherboard by moving the rig while the SA was attached?

I dont move around often though.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyeHack;14656573*


Welcome!







OP Updated. BTW how are you temps with that setup? I've had my eye on the 650D for awhile now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;14666204*
> has anyone broken a motherboard by moving the rig while the SA was attached?
> 
> I dont move around often though.


I have moved my case several times after installing the SA with no issues. If you thinking about transporting it in your car I'd say lay it down horizontally. Just don't throw it down the stairs and you should be ok.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;14666204*
> has anyone broken a motherboard by moving the rig while the SA was attached?
> 
> I dont move around often though.


I just moved. I havent plugged my system in yet but there are no signs of damage that I can see.

(I actually didnt get to move my system, my family helped me out while I was at work.... needless to say I was freaking the heck out)

I hate moving. Now that I own my place, I hope I never have to move again.


----------



## solsamurai

I here that. My wife and I started packing a month early before we moved to our current apartment, lol.


----------



## kevindd992002

I just bought a Silver Arrow, please add me to the club









I will use it for my HAF 922 case and I read somewhere that a Storm Force 200 (200mmx200mmx30mm) wouldn't fit as a side fan for my case if I use the Silver Arrow. Is this true?

If so, would a Xigmatek 200x200x20 fit then?


----------



## mobeious

actually had my case fall over the other day ... everything is fine


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;14669175*
> actually had my case fall over the other day ... everything is fine


What do you mean fall?

Are you also using a Coolermaster 200mm side fan for the HAF922 with Silver Arrow?


----------



## WetMacula

****************

The SA is tits and so are TY-140's. I am waiting on (2) AXP coolers for the 580's. Been searching for days. Does anyone know if the Zalman VF3000F vrm/ram sink is compatible with the AXP top?


----------



## ehume

Best use of six TY-140's I've yet seen.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Best use of six TY-140's I've yet seen.


Agreed, great work.


----------



## kevindd992002

How do I effectively provide power to the two TY-140 fans included with the Silver Arrow? Just use a PWM splitter?

I have the P8Z68V motherboard and it has the CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN_OPT header.


----------



## mobeious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


What do you mean fall?

Are you also using a Coolermaster 200mm side fan for the HAF922 with Silver Arrow?


Was working inside the case and had the case kinda tilted I went to stand up and bumped it and it fell off the pc stand which is about 3" off the ground I thought for sure the mobo was cracked if not from the SA from the hd6950 but everything was fine

I'm not using a side fan I put a window in but I did do some testing .. I'm using scythe slipstreams 110cfm fans on the SA vs the stock fans I get about 3 degrees cooler with them I did put the 2 stock fans in side panel befor I did the window mod and it actually hurt the temps on the CPU so I took them out


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobeious*


Was working inside the case and had the case kinda tilted I went to stand up and bumped it and it fell off the pc stand which is about 3" off the ground I thought for sure the mobo was cracked if not from the SA from the hd6950 but everything was fine

I'm not using a side fan I put a window in but I did do some testing .. I'm using scythe slipstreams 110cfm fans on the SA vs the stock fans I get about 3 degrees cooler with them I did put the 2 stock fans in side panel befor I did the window mod and it actually hurt the temps on the CPU so I took them out


Lol, so you weren't answering my question from the previous page. I thought you directed that answer to me that's why I was confused and asked what do you mean by "fall".


----------



## mobeious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I just bought a Silver Arrow, please add me to the club









I will use it for my HAF 922 case and I read somewhere that a Storm Force 200 (200mmx200mmx30mm) wouldn't fit as a side fan for my case if I use the Silver Arrow. Is this true?

If so, would a Xigmatek 200x200x20 fit then?


Any 25mm fan will fit on side panel with silver arrow


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mobeious*


Any 25mm fan will fit on side panel with silver arrow


Oh ok, that means the Storm Force is out of the equation already since it is 30mm deep. What 200mm fan would be my best bet then?


----------



## mobeious

Xifmatek cle f2004 should fit


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14671703*
> How do I effectively provide power to the two TY-140 fans included with the Silver Arrow? Just use a PWM splitter?
> 
> I have the P8Z68V motherboard and it has the CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN_OPT header.


Yes. if you want to use a push pull set up an a cooelr it is best to use one fan header to power both fans, this will ensure they both get the same power and spinn at the same RPM. Doing this will make sure one fan isnt putting a strain on the other fan causing failure, or short lifespan of the fan. check your mobo maker for how much power you can pull of a single header befor though, just to be safe.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14669022*
> I just bought a Silver Arrow, please add me to the club


Please read the OP, I demand pictures!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula;14669354*










Please refrain from using that kind of language on OCN...not very professional.









OP updated. Welcome to the club! Is that case the 650D? Fill out your sig rig specs!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14669942*
> Best use of six TY-140's I've yet seen.


Indeed! So many awesome pics! My eyes!


----------



## nekromantik

thanks I feel slightly safer.
lying it down in a car will make it annoying as it will mean less space so double journey when I move.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;14675367*
> thanks I feel slightly safer.
> lying it down in a car will make it annoying as it will mean less space so double journey when I move.


True but your precious rig will be that much more secure!


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14671703*
> How do I effectively provide power to the two TY-140 fans included with the Silver Arrow? Just use a PWM splitter?
> 
> I have the P8Z68V motherboard and it has the CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN_OPT header.


Plug one into the FAN and the other into the OPT. If you have an Asus board, both CPU headers are controlled the same. I use PWM splitters since I have more fans than headers. I was told by Asus that each header on the Z68 boards can handle up to 1 amp. The chassis headers should also be 4 pin.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;14674422*
> Xifmatek cle f2004 should fit


Is this the only choice?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14674621*
> Yes. if you want to use a push pull set up an a cooelr it is best to use one fan header to power both fans, this will ensure they both get the same power and spinn at the same RPM. Doing this will make sure one fan isnt putting a strain on the other fan causing failure, or short lifespan of the fan. check your mobo maker for how much power you can pull of a single header befor though, just to be safe.


Ok. When you say push pull, you mean one fan in the push position and the other in the center of the two heatsink fins right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula;14676654*
> Plug one into the FAN and the other into the OPT. If you have an Asus board, both CPU headers are controlled the same. I use PWM splitters since I have more fans than headers. I was told by Asus that each header on the Z68 boards can handle up to 1 amp. The chassis headers should also be 4 pin.


But I read in Google that the CPU_FAN_OPT header isn't monitored and controlled by the BIOS or Fan Xpert? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14677058*
> Ok. When you say push pull, you mean one fan in the push position and the other in the center of the two heatsink fins right?


Yes, one fan push's air, the other pulls air. I'm about to start messing with a set up using 3 fans on my silver arrow, one on the frount pusing air, one in the middle that will push air and pull air, and one on the tail pulling air


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14677372*
> Yes, one fan push's air, the other pulls air. I'm about to start messing with a set up using 3 fans on my silver arrow, one on the frount pusing air, one in the middle that will push air and pull air, and one on the tail pulling air


But the standard config would be one is pushing air and one is pushing/pulling air (in the center), am I correct?


----------



## WetMacula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14677058*
> But I read in Google that the CPU_FAN_OPT header isn't monitored and controlled by the BIOS or Fan Xpert? Can anyone confirm this?


OPT is monitored and controlled. My computer has 4 fans running off these 2 headers and the rpms increase/decrease according to fan xpert profile, on all four. See my photos from a page or two back. If you don't need more than 2 fans on the CPU headers, don't waste money on a splitter.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14677487*
> But the standard config would be one is pushing air and one is pushing/pulling air (in the center), am I correct?


Both configs yield practically the same temps within 1-2c. Standard is what you said.







BTW don't trust the Google monster trust OCN.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14678207*
> Both configs yield practically the same temps within 1-2c. Standard is what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW don't trust the Google monster trust OCN.


Well, yeah but what is the "default" fan setup for the Silver Arrow?


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14684119*
> Well, yeah but what is the "default" fan setup for the Silver Arrow?


There really isn't a "default", there are only what Thermalright recommends and what will fit in your setup.

Here is what Thermalright recommends:



















Other options could be:










or










Just remember to keep the air moving in one direction so that the fans are working with each other, not against. In all honesty they are all going to be pretty close, so feel free to test each in your setup to see what fits/gives the best results.


----------



## HWI

You forgot the best configuration, 3 fans!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14684942*
> You forgot the best configuration, 3 fans!


I'm reading that three fans doesn't have much improvement over two fans though.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14684974*
> I'm reading that three fans doesn't have much improvement over two fans though.


Sometimes a 1c drop at load it worth it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14685904*
> Sometimes a 1c drop at load it worth it.


Yup, just not worthwhile for me because of the additional noise


----------



## solsamurai

The TY-140 at 100% isn't noisy at all IMO. Turbulence inside the case is more than likely the cause if the third pull fan is right next to the rear exhaust fan and/or grill. Others have cut out their back fan grills and removed the fan to fix this issue. I personally am happy with the just two but do plan to cut out the rear grill and remove the fan for better airflow.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


The TY-140 at 100% isn't noisy at all IMO. Turbulence inside the case is more than likely the cause if the third pull fan is right next to the rear exhaust fan and/or grill. Others have cut out their back fan grills and removed the fan to fix this issue. I personally am happy with the just two but do plan to cut out the rear grill and remove the fan for better airflow.










Personally, what fan setup do you have with the SA?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Personally, what fan setup do you have with the SA?


I run silver arrow with no exhaust fan. Works wounders!
Positive Pressure case FTW


----------



## HWI

I don't run a rear exhaust fan in my case either.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14693667*
> I run silver arrow with no exhaust fan. Works wounders!
> Positive Pressure case FTW


THIS.







I'm cutting out my rear fan grill to help let air flow out even more.
















If you haven't checked out the member list on the OP I've linked everyone's name (myself included) with the picture they posted to join the club. You can find my current setup there. Will post pics once I cut out the rear grill and get a new side panel with 140mm fan mounts.


----------



## kevindd992002

Right. Now I need to know how to cut out that rear fan grill









BTW, do both TY140's (included with the SA) run fine in the P8Z68V with two CPU PWN FAN headers?


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14697454*
> Right. Now I need to know how to cut out that rear fan grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, do both TY140's (included with the SA) run fine in the P8Z68V with two CPU PWN FAN headers?


Yes both fans inluced with SA
It work on every mobo with 4 pin


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14695189*
> If you haven't checked out the member list on the OP I've linked everyone's name (myself included) with the picture they posted to join the club.


Would you mind changing the link for mine to this post:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/990633-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club-50.html#post14468700
That way it will reflect my current fan set up rather than my original.

Also, I noticed you had posted on the bottom of the first post that you'll be making a list of cases known to fit the Silver Arrow. The Silver Arrow fits in the HAF-X with ease, so if you're compiling a list and don't have it on there, now you know.


----------



## jhatfie

Love my Silver Arrow. Was running a CM Hyper 212+ prior to it and while it was a pretty good cooler, it just cannot compete with the SA goodness.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*   Right. Now I need to know how to cut out that rear fan grill









BTW, do both TY140's (included with the SA) run fine in the P8Z68V with two CPU PWN FAN headers?  
You have two options. Dremel or a nibbler tool. If a dremel is too expensive/loud/messy for you check out the    Klein Nibbler . It's what I will use to cut out my rear grill. If your m/b has two PWN headers you should be fine to run both fans that way. I saw a video awhile back of someone doing the same thing with the dh-14 on another asus board.









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *HWI*   Would you mind changing the link for mine to this post:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...l#post14468700
That way it will reflect my current fan set up rather than my original.

Also, I noticed you had posted on the bottom of the first post that you'll be making a list of cases known to fit the Silver Arrow. The Silver Arrow fits in the HAF-X with ease, so if you're compiling a list and don't have it on there, now you know.  
Will get you updated and thanks for the heads up on the HAF-X.







I've been really busy at work and haven't had the time to post what I have so far...

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *jhatfie*   Love my Silver Arrow. Was running a CM Hyper 212+ prior to it and while it was a pretty good cooler, it just cannot compete with the SA goodness.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14701699*
> Will get you updated and thanks for the heads up on the HAF-X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really busy at work and haven't had the time to post what I have so far...


No worries, I'm not in a rush. Just figured I'd ask that way it will be easier for people to see member's current fan configs if they are clicking through the member list.


----------



## solsamurai

Indeed.


----------



## kevindd992002

If I plug in both of the fans of my SA in CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN_OPT of my mobo, would they run at "exactly" the same speed? Are the PWM signals of both headers shorted to each other?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14717302*
> If I plug in both of the fans of my SA in CPU_FAN and CPU_FAN_OPT of my mobo, would they run at "exactly" the same speed? Are the PWM signals of both headers shorted to each other?


Best to run them off the same header via PWM splitter.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14717411*
> Best to run them off the same header via PWM splitter.


I looked up the board and found that the two CPU fan headers are one 4-pin and one 3-pin. This would not work with the TY-140's. So definitely get that PWM splitter!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14717430*
> Even though his m/b has two PWM headers? What does he have to loose if the m/b is designed to handle it? They should run at the same speeds. I wish I could remember where I saw the video of a dh-14 being installed this way.


The only reason I say this is its better to have to fans inline running of the same header to ensure they have to same voltage, you could use them(both PWM header's) and check them out in Speed Fan or HWMoniter.

If the fans are not as close as possible in voltage one fan will stress the other and will have a shorter life span.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14717445*
> The only reason I say this is its better to have to fans inline running of the same header to ensure they have to same voltage, you could use them(both PWM header's) and check them out in Speed Fan or HWMoniter.
> 
> If the fans are not as close as possible in voltage one fan will stress the other and will have a shorter life span.


Lol, just edited my last post with more info I found on the m/b in question.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14717445*
> The only reason I say this is its better to have to fans inline running of the same header to ensure they have to same voltage, you could use them(both PWM header's) and check them out in Speed Fan or HWMoniter.
> 
> If the fans are not as close as possible in voltage one fan will stress the other and will have a shorter life span.


Yeah, same as my thought here. I'm wondering though, for PWM (w/ Molex) splitters, what does the PWM pin do? Just control how much voltage would the fan get from the Molex line?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14717458*
> Lol, just edited my last post with more info I found on the m/b in question.


Hmmm, I'm positively sure that both of my CPU_FAN headers are 4-pin. Are you sure you've searched on the Asus P8Z68-V mobo?


----------



## jizzin

Can i join your gang?

Please excuse my wiring, too lazy to cut holes in this stupid case.


----------



## Badness

I had both my deltas on there. But it looks better with just the one in the middle. I was disappointed in the AMD mounting equipment, there is no way to mount and have it blow upwards.

Supposedly I'll get better temps with just one of my deltas than both TY-140 fans... http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.ph...1&limitstart=4

The red fan up in the corner is from a CM V6, which is an awesome cooler as well.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14717519*
> Hmmm, I'm positively sure that both of my CPU_FAN headers are 4-pin. Are you sure you've searched on the Asus P8Z68-V mobo?


Lol, I can't remember now. It makes more sense to have them both be 4-pin. A definate answer should be found in the manual. If it's been designed to power two separate PWM fans on separate headers then it should work the same as one PWM header with a splitter.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jizzin;14717673*
> Can i join your gang?
> 
> Please excuse my wiring, too lazy to cut holes in this stupid case.


Welcome!







Many great cases can be found for the same price as yours with better, updated features that will hold the SA. I'm working on a list and will post soon in the OP.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness;14721834*
> I had both my deltas on there. But it looks better with just the one in the middle. I was disappointed in the AMD mounting equipment, there is no way to mount and have it blow upwards.
> 
> Supposedly I'll get better temps with just one of my deltas than both TY-140 fans... http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=674&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=4
> 
> The red fan up in the corner is from a CM V6, which is an awesome cooler as well.


Welcome to the club! Supposedly better temps only go so far until put into practice.







I demand a TY-140 vs Delta comparison with temps! The only way to know for sure is to try it out yerself!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14717519*
> Yeah, same as my thought here. I'm wondering though, for PWM (w/ Molex) splitters, what does the PWM pin do? Just control how much voltage would the fan get from the Molex line?
> 
> Hmmm, I'm positively sure that both of my CPU_FAN headers are 4-pin. Are you sure you've searched on the Asus P8Z68-V mobo?


I just looked up your motherboard, and you do have Two 4pin PWM fan headers. I used the pic on new egg and zoomed in. they are at the top of the mobo.

You have sparked my intrest. Ima look into this. I wouldnt plug a PWM fan into a 4 pin molex though, no real reason, just seem odd


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14724160*
> I just looked up your motherboard, and you do have Two 4pin PWM fan headers. I used the pic on new egg and zoomed in. they are at the top of the mobo.
> 
> You have sparked my intrest. Ima look into this. I wouldnt plug a PWM fan into a 4 pin molex though, no real reason, just seem odd


Well, there's a PWM splitter that has a Molex connector to it, specifically from Akasa. You get power from the Molex but you control the fan from the PWM pin of the motherboard


----------



## bce22

So update about my attempt to use indigo xtreme with the SA. This is morexlike a preview.

I bought the IE from crazypc.com and came in this week. I my replacement p8p67 pro will be here tomorrow. I will try to install tomorrow or Sunday (barring losing power from Irene).

The IE instructions are some of the best I've seen however there is one caveat. There website say it is incompatible with the SA because of the mount. They state the mount can add torque that can cause the IE not to flow properly.

I'll document carefully, take pictures and post here. You'll be the second toxknow after myself.

Have a great one guys/gals and wish me luck!!!

PS. Forgive the crappy English; I am posting this from my tablet.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;14725238*
> So update about my attempt to use indigo xtreme with the SA. This is morexlike a preview.
> 
> I bought the IE from crazypc.com and came in this week. I my replacement p8p67 pro will be here tomorrow. I will try to install tomorrow or Sunday (barring losing power from Irene).
> 
> The IE instructions are some of the best I've seen however there is one caveat. There website say it is incompatible with the SA because of the mount. They state the mount can add torque that can cause the IE not to flow properly.
> 
> I'll document carefully, take pictures and post here. You'll be the second toxknow after myself.
> 
> Have a great one guys/gals and wish me luck!!!
> 
> PS. Forgive the crappy English; I am posting this from my tablet.


Dont worry about the english/spelling I for one I cant wait for the rest of this review!


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;14725238*
> So update about my attempt to use indigo xtreme with the SA. This is morexlike a preview.
> 
> I bought the IE from crazypc.com and came in this week. I my replacement p8p67 pro will be here tomorrow. I will try to install tomorrow or Sunday (barring losing power from Irene).
> 
> The IE instructions are some of the best I've seen however there is one caveat. There website say it is incompatible with the SA because of the mount. They state the mount can add torque that can cause the IE not to flow properly.
> 
> I'll document carefully, take pictures and post here. You'll be the second toxknow after myself.
> 
> Have a great one guys/gals and wish me luck!!!
> 
> PS. Forgive the crappy English; I am posting this from my tablet.


You gunna do a load run for temps right before you swap it and change to IE? Looking forward to the results.


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14726098*
> You gunna do a load run for temps right before you swap it and change to IE? Looking forward to the results.


I've already done it! Without looking I have an hour+ prime95 run at my overclock with mx-2.

If people prefer I can do other benches at stock and oc'd as well before switching out my bad mobo. (edit: bad mobo means dead pcie slot which won't impact these benchmarks)

I'll run whatever people want as long as you know that its mx-2 against the indigo.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;14726166*
> I've already done it! Without looking I have an hour+ prime95 run at my overclock with mx-2.
> 
> If people prefer I can do other benches at stock and oc'd as well before switching out my bad mobo. (edit: bad mobo means dead pcie slot which won't impact these benchmarks)
> 
> I'll run whatever people want as long as you know that its mx-2 against the indigo.


Sounds good. Thanks for conducting this experiment behalf of all SA owners.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;14726166*
> I've already done it! Without looking I have an hour+ prime95 run at my overclock with mx-2.
> 
> If people prefer I can do other benches at stock and oc'd as well before switching out my bad mobo. (edit: bad mobo means dead pcie slot which won't impact these benchmarks)
> 
> I'll run whatever people want as long as you know that its mx-2 against the indigo.


I think just bench it OC'd. Who runs stock clocks anyway?


----------



## kevindd992002

What's IE?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


What's IE?










Indigo Extreme?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14730598*
> Indigo Extreme?


Oh, right, sorry I ain't familiar with some acronyms here.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14730620*
> Oh, right, sorry I ain't familiar with some acronyms here.


I thought at first it was Internet Explorer. Then by looking up a few posts I could see it referred to the Indigo Extreme. But I don't know if it's Indigo Extreme or Xtreme. Maybe it should be IX.

But we give each other plenty of leeway here. More important to communicate than to be absolutely right all the time. So when we have questions, we ask.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14730620*
> Oh, right, sorry I ain't familiar with some acronyms here.


Heh heh, I don't think it's a common one. I was thinking Internet Explorer?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14730679*
> I thought at first it was Internet Explorer.


Indeed!


----------



## -Id-

tuniq t-x 4 or IE?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Id-;14731328*
> tuniq t-x 4 or IE?


My vote is for T-x 4 out of those two. IE works great in the reviews but looks like a pain to get seated and should you have to remove your cooler.....


----------



## tw33k

It should indeed be IX not IE.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;14733633*
> it should indeed be ix not ie.


+1


----------



## arrow0309

Hi!
Going to join this thread as I've come to realise that the Siver Arrow is better than an H 80 and I'm really considering this one as a "most wanted" upgrade for my cpu cooling.

The best I managed to pull out of my Megahalems at 4.2Ghz in full load are these temps (about 29°C ambient):

*81 79 78 76*



For now I've allready switched to 4.0Ghz


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14739987*
> Hi!
> Going to join this thread as I've come to realise that the Siver Arrow is better than an H 80 and I'm really considering this one as a "most wanted" upgrade for my cpu cooling.
> 
> The best I managed to pull out of my Megahalems at 4.2Ghz in full load are these temps (about 29°C ambient):
> 
> *81 79 78 76*
> 
> 
> 
> For now I've allready switched to 4.0Ghz


Your in for a treat! Silver Arrow will cool better, and make loads less noise! Welcome to the club, post some befor and after pics/temps once its installed!


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14740797*
> Your in for a treat! Silver Arrow will cool better, and make loads less noise! Welcome to the club, post some befor and after pics/temps once its installed!


Thanks! You bet I will post those pics!









I'm thinking about how to install the fans because of the ram clearance (mine are G.Skill Perfect Storm air cooled). I didn't figure it out yet if I could somehow use the classic push / push fan formula.
Now assuming that I'll use the other (pull / pull) fan formula:










Let's say my mobo's ram area is more like this:










Now, aware of some C degree loss due to the fan formula I'll probably have to use, I was wondering if (removing the ram cooler) it could be possible for me to add a third front 120mm (push) fan just above the ram area?

My P.S. G.Skill's are pretty like these (here I think is a Cogage Arrow):










And here's another pic that I can figure a 120mm fan (like an AP-29) could place over the ram (in a three fan setup as I mention before):










Sorrry for all these pics.








Any advice?


----------



## arrow0309

Forgot to mention before, will a Kama Flex 135mm @1600 rpm fan (about 100 cfm):










work better than the original TY-140 as central (first of the TY-140) pull fan in that 3 fan formula?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14741140*
> Forgot to mention before, will a Kama Flex 135mm @1600 rpm fan (about 100 cfm):
> 
> work better than the original TY-140 as central (first of the TY-140) pull fan in that 3 fan formula?


I believe the TY-140s have better static pressure than the Kama Flex fans, so the extra 25cfm from the Kama Flex probably won't improve your cooling much. If you want to upgrade the to higher performance fans over the TY-140s you're going to want to look at some medium to high speed Deltas, Scythe Gentle Typhoons, or Scythe Ultra Kaze.

I run 3x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-29s on my Silver Arrow and Prime95 load temps dropped ~4C from the stock TY-140s.

Edit: From those pics you posted it looks like your ram will clear the heatsink and should clear a fan as long as it's bumped up. You can adjust the height of the fan on the Silver Arrow to a small extent.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14741071*
> Thanks! You bet I will post those pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about how to install the fans because of the ram clearance (mine are G.Skill Perfect Storm air cooled). I didn't figure it out yet if I could somehow use the classic push / push fan formula.
> Now assuming that I'll use the other (pull / pull) fan formula:
> 
> Let's say my mobo's ram area is more like this:
> 
> Now, aware of some C degree loss due to the fan formula I'll probably have to use, I was wondering if (removing the ram cooler) it could be possible for me to add a third front 120mm (push) fan just above the ram area?
> 
> My P.S. G.Skill's are pretty like these (here I think is a Cogage Arrow):
> 
> And here's another pic that I can figure a 120mm fan (like an AP-29) could place over the ram (in a three fan setup as I mention before):
> 
> Sorrry for all these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice?


I would try using a push-center setup with your case. It may be that the side panel on your case will fit. You never know until you try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14741140*
> Forgot to mention before, will a Kama Flex 135mm @1600 rpm fan (about 100 cfm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work better than the original TY-140 as central (first of the TY-140) pull fan in that 3 fan formula?


See all that space between the blades? That's a sign of a low static pressure fan. Will it make a difference with the Silver Arrow? Hard to say. I know that the P14 and the TY-140 do pretty well on my D14, and they're fairly high static pressure (see item 4 in my sig, chapter 1).

Since you seem to be running a Gigabyte board you can use pretty much any fan you like. If you have a Voltage-controlled fan you can set the Gigabyte mb to Voltage control in BIOS under PC Health. For any other mb you must either use pwm fans like the TY-140 or live with fans that cannot be controlled by the mb.


----------



## onthemour

I have my new silver arrow exhausting out back and was wondering if I would get better results with it exhausting up through the large grill with the 200mm fan. My 6970 sprays heat throughout the case and the temps on my gpu oc are higher than before.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onthemour;14746394*
> I have my new silver arrow exhausting out back and was wondering if I would get better results with it exhausting up through the large grill with the 200mm fan. My 6970 sprays heat throughout the case and the temps on my gpu oc are higher than before.


I would dought it, then your intake will be sucking air fresh off the GPU, but its worth a try to make sure


----------



## onthemour

yeah all the hot air off the gpu would probably not be so good. I will try it and see


----------



## onthemour

yay this thing is quiet.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onthemour;14746500*
> yay this thing is quiet.


Epic ain't it?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14741509*
> I believe the TY-140s have better static pressure than the Kama Flex fans, so the extra 25cfm from the Kama Flex probably won't improve your cooling much. If you want to upgrade the to higher performance fans over the TY-140s you're going to want to look at some medium to high speed Deltas, Scythe Gentle Typhoons, or Scythe Ultra Kaze.
> 
> I run 3x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-29s on my Silver Arrow and Prime95 load temps dropped ~4C from the stock TY-140s.
> 
> Edit: From those pics you posted it looks like your ram will clear the heatsink and should clear a fan as long as it's bumped up. You can adjust the height of the fan on the Silver Arrow to a small extent.


Thanks, as a matter of fact the ram that I have (without the cooler) will indeed clear the front fan, even in the classic Push / Push TY-140 formula:










+1

I've allready given up using the Kama Flex (actualy my side panel case fan) & gonna use the 1 AP-29 + 2 TY-140 or 1 TY-140 + 2 GT's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14741773*
> I would try using a push-center setup with your case. It may be that the side panel on your case will fit. You never know until you try it.
> 
> See all that space between the blades? That's a sign of a low static pressure fan. Will it make a difference with the Silver Arrow? Hard to say. I know that the P14 and the TY-140 do pretty well on my D14, and they're fairly high static pressure (see item 4 in my sig, chapter 1).
> 
> Since you seem to be running a Gigabyte board you can use pretty much any fan you like. If you have a Voltage-controlled fan you can set the Gigabyte mb to Voltage control in BIOS under PC Health. For any other mb you must either use pwm fans like the TY-140 or live with fans that cannot be controlled by the mb.


+1

Thanks again, I've just read your post on the D14 secrets and I really liked this fan setup:










I'll have some time to think of the best possible setup with the TY-140 center push and two AP-15 or one AP-15 and one AP-29 (front push).









One last thing, I also have 2 NOISEBLOCKER BLACKSILENTFAN XK2 140mm top case exhaust fan, can I maybe improove something (thinkin' about the ram cooling too) inverting the first one (right fan) to push the air inside?


----------



## onthemour

I tried the upward exhaust and the idle temps where 5 degrees lower but under load it was way to hot. 4.5 1.32v prime95 instantly jumped to 70 degrees and rose up. I also noticed I get better temps without the intake and top fan on high. I use a Kaze server to lower them the slowest and they are silent.

I was using a h50 push/pull with gentle typhoons before this and the load temps where much higher, this thing is great and silent. I haven't read all this thread but I am wondering what the best performance fans to use that are silent?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onthemour;14746500*
> yay this thing is quiet.


Wow, I go out of town for the weekend and the club explodes with activity!







OP update.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onthemour;14747951*
> I tried the upward exhaust and the idle temps where 5 degrees lower but under load it was way to hot. 4.5 1.32v prime95 instantly jumped to 70 degrees and rose up. I also noticed I get better temps without the intake and top fan on high. I use a Kaze server to lower them the slowest and they are silent.
> 
> I was using a h50 push/pull with gentle typhoons before this and the load temps where much higher, this thing is great and silent. I haven't read all this thread but I am wondering what the best performance fans to use that are silent?


there is not much better than the TY-140's IMO. they a quiet, great pressure, and great airflow...if you can use the PWM function to turn them down at idle...idle temps dont matter, its all about load temps.


----------



## arrow0309

Tha Xbit Labs guys are wrong saying on their newest H100 review:
_*"We are going to compare the new Corsair liquid-cooling system against the best air cooler - Thermalright Archon."*_









http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/corsair-h100_4.html

We'd all prefere a Comparison between the H100 and the Silver Arrow.









However, the Archon (with 2 TY-140 fans) manage to get only one °C more than the 4 fan P/P setup on a I7-980X at 4.735 Ghz (1.42v):










Then I wonder, (maybe you guys allready know the answer) would the Silver Arrow (with 2 TY-140 fans in Push/Push) be here the ultimate winner?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14757769*
> ...would the silver arrow (with 2 ty-140 fans in push/push) be here the ultimate winner?


Yes.


----------



## tw33k

That test isn't very accurate. The H100 fans are running twice as fast as the Archon's and still only manage a couple degree's cooler. Note the Archon improves by 3-4C by adding an extra fan. I'm gonna grab an Archon for my next build and put 2x AP-121s on it.


----------



## HWI

lol @ the H100 needing twice as many fans and 800 more rpm to cool 1C better than the Archon. Also, the H100 costs a lot more.

Edit: Then to add insult to injury, the Archon is significantly quieter.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;14759104*
> lol @ the H100 needing twice as many fans and 800 more rpm to cool 1C better than the Archon. Also, the H100 costs a lot more.
> 
> Edit: Then to add insult to injury, the Archon is significantly quieter.


Are you guys saying that the Archon performs in dual fan mode (2 x TY-140) identically with the Silver Arrow?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14763239*
> Are you guys saying that the Archon performs in dual fan mode (2 x TY-140) identically with the Silver Arrow?


No. Until someone performs an actual comparison my money is on the SA.


----------



## Badness

I doubt it as well. But holy heck the archon is very good.


----------



## HWI

The Archon has similar surface area to the Silver Arrow due to it's height.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14763239*
> Are you guys saying that the Archon performs in dual fan mode (2 x TY-140) identically with the Silver Arrow?


No, Silver Arrow is slightly better compairing reviews. However the Archon is one beast of a cooler!


----------



## tizm

Can you guys let me know if these are normal temps on my 2600k with thermalright SA:

Haf X case with all the fans running max
Room temp around 70-75
4.5 ghz and fixed vcore at 1.305 but spikes up to 1.33 during load
Prime95 12+ hours ~ 3x cores are 55-62 and one reached as high as 68

I don't know if my GPU has something to do with it (Frozr III GTX 570) or should I just try reapplying MX-4 paste and reseating the SA again?


----------



## Volkswagen

How much better is this cooler compared to my Ven X?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tizm;14774342*
> Can you guys let me know if these are normal temps on my 2600k with thermalright SA:
> 
> Haf X case with all the fans running max
> Room temp around 70-75
> 4.5 ghz and fixed vcore at 1.305 but spikes up to 1.33 during load
> Prime95 12+ hours ~ 3x cores are 55-62 and one reached as high as 68
> 
> I don't know if my GPU has something to do with it (Frozr III GTX 570) or should I just try reapplying MX-4 paste and reseating the SA again?


Welcome to OCN!







Fill out your sig rig specs! Your airflow could have a hand in your temps as well as TIM application. How much TIM did you use and what is your current airflow setup? Do you have negative or positive pressure? Also check out this thread for more tips/advise. Air cooling is all about airflow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen;14776863*
> How much better is this cooler compared to my Ven X?


MUCH better.







Did you check out the reviews posted in the OP?


----------



## Volkswagen

By much better you mean 1-2 Degrees or I am reading the results wrong?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen;14778734*
> By much better you mean 1-2 Degrees or I am reading the results wrong?


1-2c can mean a big difference depending on what you're trying to achieve.







I went with the SA originally due to how well it performed and how quiet it was.







I especially liked the SPCR review. If you haven't already follow the link in the OP and check it out. They cover everything from temps to noise in great detail.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14778785*
> 1-2c can mean a big difference depending on what you're trying to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the SA originally due to how well it performed and how quiet it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially liked the SPCR review. If you haven't already follow the link in the OP and check it out. They cover everything from temps to noise in great detail.


It's still very nearly the best. There's another cooler that edges it out. It's kind of an optimized D14. But the edge is only decisive passively (no fans). Which is a good thing since they didn't learn the most important lesson of the Silver Arrow: PWM fans.


----------



## solsamurai

Never heard of that cooler 'til now. Looks interesting...maybe I'll go with a red and white theme for my wifes PC.


----------



## tizm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Welcome to OCN!







Fill out your sig rig specs! Your airflow could have a hand in your temps as well as TIM application. How much TIM did you use and what is your current airflow setup? Do you have negative or positive pressure? Also check out this thread for more tips/advise. Air cooling is all about airflow.









MUCH better.







Did you check out the reviews posted in the OP?


TIM - I used a pea size application and just moved the Silver Arrow around to kind of spread it out before I bolted it in. 68 was the max temp that showed up in real temp but when I came home, that same core had like 63-64 at the end of the 24hour Prime95. All the others were around 55-60.

My Haf X is just using the default fans in its' default orientation - I just added a Megaflow 200 on top and an AP-14 in the VGA duct for the video card. I checked your link







I wouldn't mind taking out 3x 5.25 bays for a 120mm fan, changing the top fans to intake, but modding the back just sounds like a headache...

I just double checked my temps again (was running small FFT just to test something):


The hottest core has about a 10 ish degrees difference in comparison to 2 of the other cores - is this normal? Just feels like a portion of the CPU isn't getting any love from the thermal paste


----------



## solsamurai

When you say pea size you don't mean that literally right? That's alot of TIM.







I used a really small grain of rice amount and others have done similar with excellent results. You don't have to cut out holes in your case but the right airflow will definitely help.









Intel users care to comment on his temps?


----------



## tizm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


When you say pea size you don't mean that literally right? That's alot of TIM.







I used a really small grain of rice amount and others have done similar with excellent results. You don't have to cut out holes in your case but the right airflow will definitely help.









Intel users care to comment on his temps?


Ugh lol... I probably shouldn't have taken the pea-sized application literally then.

Btw I got a bit confused with the diagram of the ideal fan config on Haf X. Apparently I thought he modded it so that there was another fan between the top exhaust and PSU... just turned out to be the side intake.

Looks like I'll have some experimenting to do. Sucks I spent so much time zip tying and cable managing


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tizm*


Ugh lol... I probably shouldn't have taken the pea-sized application literally then.

Btw I got a bit confused with the diagram of the ideal fan config on Haf X. Apparently I thought he modded it so that there was another fan between the top exhaust and PSU... just turned out to be the side intake.

Looks like I'll have some experimenting to do. Sucks I spent so much time zip tying and cable managing










It will be worth it and the end result will be better than the original anyway.







I'd wait til you're happy with temps before locking everything down. I've done the same before so don't worry about it!


----------



## tw33k

"Pea size"


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


It's still very nearly the best. There's another cooler that edges it out. It's kind of an optimized D14. But the edge is only decisive passively (no fans). Which is a good thing since they didn't learn the most important lesson of the Silver Arrow: PWM fans.


Do you mean that the Silver Arrow is still the best when both (Phanteks and SA) are coupled with 2x140mm fans?


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, that pic is the best.


----------



## brumby05

Barely fits


----------



## tizm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


"Pea size"











I put more paste than what's shown in that picture but it's definitely not as much as that actual pea. Or else I'd have the paste spewing out the sides and end up with worse problems lol.

Thanks guys! I'll get a chance to reapply TIM and adjust the fans this weekend. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## HWI

That Phanteks PH-TC14PE is sweet, but the name is stupid long and hard to remember. They need to fire whoever came up with that name.


----------



## tw33k

See here for a comparison I did when I used a bit too much TIM


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;14781738*
> See here for a comparison I did when I used a bit too much TIM


Damn! That made a big difference.

What method did you use to apply the mx-4?


----------



## tw33k

I always just put a small amount in the centre of the chip and let the pressure from the heatsink spread it


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brumby05*


~snip

Barely fits

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Welcome! OP updated. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## -Id-

These bad boys are begging to sell out quick.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Id-*


These bad boys are begging to sell out quick.


What are you waiting for? Get one and post some pics!


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the recommended pressure for the SA? Do I need to go all the way to 70 lbs?

I tried installing it with Prolimatech PK-1 and when I removed the heatsink, I saw some scratches on the base, is this normal? The scratches are like small dust particles in shape but definitely not dust.

Also, when installing it and adjusting the pressure knob do I need to do it after screwing in the heatsink on both sides or before?


----------



## -Id-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14793113*
> What are you waiting for? Get one and post some pics!


My paycheck.


----------



## kevindd992002

Any help?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14795056*
> What is the recommended pressure for the SA? Do I need to go all the way to 70 lbs?
> 
> Also, when installing it and adjusting the pressure knob do I need to do it after screwing in the heatsink on both sides or before?


Screw in all other screws then adjust the center pressure knob. You don't need to tighten all the way and IMO there really isn't a recommended amount. I'd say get it snug without the need for alot of force then check temps. If you feel it could be better then loosen or tighten and check again. A little patience will go a long way!


----------



## kevindd992002

But would 70 lbs. be OK or it will damage the socket?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


But would 70 lbs. be OK or it will damage the socket?


Don't worry so much about numbers here. Mostly a selling point IMHO.







There will always be a little wiggle which is normal. Just tighten it down 'til you feel enough resistance in your hand without having to really crank down on it. Don't worry about perfecting your cable management just yet...just get everything in there and check your temps. If they suck pull it off, check your TIM spread, clean and reapply then tighten down more.








This sounds like a big deal but more than likely you'll get it right the first time...just take your time.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I tried installing it with Prolimatech PK-1 and when I removed the heatsink, I saw some scratches on the base


Were the scratches near the corners? Sometimes a cpu is constructed in such a way that the heatsink rests on the corners of the cpu. When that happens you will see scratches in the bottom of the heatsink, since it is copper.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14795056*
> What is the recommended pressure for the SA? Do I need to go all the way to 70 lbs?
> 
> I tried installing it with Prolimatech PK-1 and when I removed the heatsink, I saw some scratches on the base, is this normal? The scratches are like small dust particles in shape but definitely not dust.
> 
> Also, when installing it and adjusting the pressure knob do I need to do it after screwing in the heatsink on both sides or before?


The pressure knob is over rated, snug it down with out tons of effort. My cooler can be "wiggled". Watch out with the pressure knob, search google. there are people with all kinda of coolers that have that little knob that report mobo/cpu socket damage when over tight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14801373*
> Were the scratches near the corners? Sometimes a cpu is constructed in such a way that the heatsink rests on the corners of the cpu. When that happens you will see scratches in the bottom of the heatsink, since it is copper.


+1, the base is nickle plated copper, wich is very weak metal, it will scratch easy. Dont worry about it. if the scrath's are in the center of the "heat plate" dont worry. TIM will fill it in just fine. people report after using ICDiamond that there are small nicks on the cooler and CPU heat plate, wont hurt anything.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14800358*
> Don't worry so much about numbers here. Mostly a selling point IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will always be a little wiggle which is normal. Just tighten it down 'til you feel enough resistance in your hand without having to really crank down on it. Don't worry about perfecting your cable management just yet...just get everything in there and check your temps. If they suck pull it off, check your TIM spread, clean and reapply then tighten down more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a big deal but more than likely you'll get it right the first time...just take your time.


Yeah but of course I want to apply with the max pressure of 70 lbs. Did anybody here report any damaged socket yet after doing that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14801373*
> Were the scratches near the corners? Sometimes a cpu is constructed in such a way that the heatsink rests on the corners of the cpu. When that happens you will see scratches in the bottom of the heatsink, since it is copper.


Here's a pic of the scratches:










It's over exaggerated in the pic but you get the point, it has dust scratches on that area. Is that normal?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14802670*
> The pressure knob is over rated, snug it down with out tons of effort. My cooler can be "wiggled". Watch out with the pressure knob, search google. there are people with all kinda of coolers that have that little knob that report mobo/cpu socket damage when over tight.


I've tried googling but people with LGA 1366 were usually the ones who had socket problem with 70 lbs. I can't find anything about the LGA 1155.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14802670*
> +1, the base is nickle plated copper, wich is very weak metal, it will scratch easy. Dont worry about it. if the scrath's are in the center of the "heat plate" dont worry. TIM will fill it in just fine. people report after using ICDiamond that there are small nicks on the cooler and CPU heat plate, wont hurt anything.


ICDiamond is another case here. It is known to produce nicks on all heatsinks base


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14804571*
> Yeah but of course I want to apply with the max pressure of 70 lbs. Did anybody here report any damaged socket yet after doing that?
> 
> Here's a pic of the scratches:
> 
> It's over exaggerated in the pic but you get the point, it has dust scratches on that area. Is that normal?
> 
> I've tried googling but people with LGA 1366 were usually the ones who had socket problem with 70 lbs. I can't find anything about the LGA 1155.
> 
> ICDiamond is another case here. It is known to produce nicks on all heatsinks base


I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## HWI

I've uninstalled and reinstalled mine a few times and have always tightened it down to 70lbs with no issues.


----------



## alpsie

Would not worry about it. The metal you see on a cpu is just a copper/alluminum shell. Under it is the cpu chip which has tim on it to make a connection to the shell. So any scratches on the shell wont matter.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie;14811356*
> Would not worry about it. The metal you see on a cpu is just a copper/alluminum shell. Under it is the cpu chip which has tim on it to make a connection to the shell. So any scratches on the shell wont matter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


The scratches I'm referring to are in the base of the heatsink?


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;14790515*
> I always just put a small amount in the centre of the chip and let the pressure from the heatsink spread it


Thank you SO much. After I unmounted the Silver Arrow, I noticed that there was a bit of paste oozing out one of the sides. I definitely put too much.

Although it was a pain in the a** to put back altogether, there was a difference of 3-4 degrees







What sucks is one of the cores is still like 10 ish degrees hotter than my other 2, and one is just extremely cool (idles at 27, 37, 32, 17). Under prime95, I used to hit from a range of 55-68 but now it's 49, 59, 56, 47. Just so stoked...


----------



## tw33k

Yep. It's important to get the amount of paste right. Less is best


----------



## kevindd992002

So with the SA, the correct way of installing the fan clips would be that the bottom portion of each fan clip is usually flushed with the bottom of the heatsink so that low-profile RAM can fit in? This makes the fan raised a little bit but not by the RAM but by the fan clips.


----------



## LukaTCE

How to know how much are screws tighten 70lbs for amd mount kit ? and also for intel ?
Edit: What u mean with fan clips ? set clips more down in both top and bottom
or u mean top one stuck ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE;14818667*
> How to know how much are screws tighten 70lbs for amd mount kit ? and also for intel ?
> Edit: What u mean with fan clips ? set clips more down in both top and bottom
> or u mean top one stuck ?


The clips are more protruding at the top of the heatsink than at the bottom which makes the fan "raised up" by the heatsink.


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14818917*
> The clips are more protruding at the top of the heatsink than at the bottom which makes the fan "raised up" by the heatsink.


Nope top clip go nicely in holes just push them more down and be sure u press them down at 90° idk how to say in english they stuck at that drilled holes in cooler betwen layers


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*


Nope top clip go nicely in holes just push them more down and be sure u press them down at 90Â° idk how to say in english they stuck at that drilled holes in cooler betwen layers


I don't think you got my point







It's so hard to explain it, lol. Yes, the top and bottom clips go nicely in holes. What I mean is that in normal operation, is the bottom part of the clip more "pushed into" the hole at the bottom of the heatsink compared to the top part?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


The clips are more protruding at the top of the heatsink than at the bottom which makes the fan "raised up" by the heatsink.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I don't think you got my point







It's so hard to explain it, lol. Yes, the top and bottom clips go nicely in holes. What I mean is that in normal operation, is the bottom part of the clip more "pushed into" the hole at the bottom of the heatsink compared to the top part?


LOL, my head hurts after reading this









On the silver arrow(also Archon and a few others) the fan clips are adjustable. meaning Once the fan is clipped on the heatsing, you can slide the fan(and clips) up or down, If I remeber correct you can move it just over a 1/4inch...maby a half an inch...but dont quote me on how far they slide. You just have to be gentle about moving the clips up and down so you dont bend the coolers fin's..

Also the holes are drilled fine. the part of the clip that is put into the cooler sits at a slight angle, this create's tension so the fan isnt all willy nilly on its mount. just be gentle, the clips can be broken/fins on cooler bend easy.


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks for the info









Btw, can the embedded text in the CPU's IHS scratch the base of the SA? Do you guys experience the same scratches I have with my SA?


----------



## onthemour

Has anyone tried spray painting the fans? Would that affect the airflow quality?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Thanks for the info









Btw, can the embedded text in the CPU's IHS scratch the base of the SA? Do you guys experience the same scratches I have with my SA?


The only scrach's on my silver arrow are from the ICD TIM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onthemour*


Has anyone tried spray painting the fans? Would that affect the airflow quality?


You can paint the fans..you have to take them apart and take your time painting the blade's, its very easy to unballance them turning the fan in to junk.


----------



## onthemour

I guess painting the fins would be a bad idea. I'm going to try and paint the fan cases (if that is what you call them) How do I remove the blades and motors? Can it be done without ruining the fans?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


The only scrach's on my silver arrow are from the ICD TIM.

You can paint the fans..you have to take them apart and take your time painting the blade's, its very easy to unballance them turning the fan in to junk.


Can you take a clean pic of the base of your SA?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onthemour*


I guess painting the fins would be a bad idea. I'm going to try and paint the fan cases (if that is what you call them) How do I remove the blades and motors? Can it be done without ruining the fans?


Yes you can. google search "how to".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Can you take a clean pic of the base of your SA?


Yes, but not for a while. Later in the month I will be swapping out my CPU and mobo. Right now I have no more ICD7 to reseat the cooler


----------



## mikupoiss

Let me just verify. I'm prepping my rig for SA and I wanted to check if I remember correctly that it's best to remove back fan pushing air out (the one "behind" CPU fan)?
Currently I've got a CM Blademater pulling air out from Hyper 212+ and it's rather heating system in there


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14838505*
> Let me just verify. I'm prepping my rig for SA and I wanted to check if I remember correctly that it's best to remove back fan pushing air out (the one "behind" CPU fan)?
> Currently I've got a CM Blademater pulling air out from Hyper 212+ and it's rather heating system in there


Most likely Your going to want that rear fan to exhaust. However it also depends on what the rest of the case is set up.


----------



## mikupoiss

In addition to the rear exhaust I got 2x 120mm vents on top for exhaust, front intake and 2x 120mm intake. Top and bottom are 1200rpm vents. Front and read should be CM defaults.
Oh and 1x 120mm 1200rpm sidefan for GPU intake


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*


In addition to the rear exhaust I got 2x 120mm vents on top for exhaust, front intake and 2x 120mm intake. Top and bottom are 1200rpm vents. Front and read should be CM defaults.
Oh and 1x 120mm 1200rpm sidefan for GPU intake










The "normal" case flow is intake's at the front bottom, exhaust at the top and rear. However I use the CM690II and have found for my set up using no intake fans at all works better. Depends on your system. I like using Pure Positive Pressure set up. It cools a little better than the normal airflow set up and has less dust. Read this, scroll down to see my post about Positive Pressure case's. Then look at this thread. If you have any questions let me know


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14843450*
> The "normal" case flow is intake's at the front bottom, exhaust at the top and rear. However I use the CM690II and have found for my set up using no intake fans at all works better. Depends on your system. I like using Pure Positive Pressure set up. It cools a little better than the normal airflow set up and has less dust. Read this, scroll down to see my post about Positive Pressure case's. Then look at this thread. If you have any questions let me know


I think you mean no EXHAUST fans at all









Btw, usually we mount the TY-140's in the SA where the "flat" side of the frame is nearest the RAM modules, right?


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


The "normal" case flow is intake's at the front bottom, exhaust at the top and rear. However I use the CM690II and have found for my set up using no intake fans at all works better. Depends on your system. I like using Pure Positive Pressure set up. It cools a little better than the normal airflow set up and has less dust. Read this, scroll down to see my post about Positive Pressure case's. Then look at this thread. If you have any questions let me know










My case already has slight positive pressure. I'm thinking of increasing it a bit more


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;14850538*
> My case already has slight positive pressure. I'm thinking of increasing it a bit more


Positive pressure is best IMO. I just installed a new side panel with a 140mm mounted and noticed air is finally flowing out of the PCI vents instead of being sucked in!


----------



## HWI

I agree with positive pressure. I don't have any exhaust fans.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I think you mean no EXHAUST fans at all









Btw, usually we mount the TY-140's in the SA where the "flat" side of the frame is nearest the RAM modules, right?


LOL, yes I mean no exhaust fans lol.
I couldn't mount a TY-140 on the "ram side" of the heat sink, I had to have a fan in the middle and hanging off the back.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


LOL, yes I mean no exhaust fans lol.
I couldn't mount a TY-140 on the "ram side" of the heat sink, I had to have a fan in the middle and hanging off the back.


Ah, so you have high-profile RAMs, I think. But for regular (standard) setup, what should be the position of the TY140's in an SA heatsink?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Ah, so you have high-profile RAMs, I think. But for regular (standard) setup, what should be the position of the TY140's in an SA heatsink?


They are low profile, but I use all my dimm's...case is to narrow for the TY.

I don't think it will make much of a diff. resting on the dimm/ram? that way the heat pipe's get some flow to them?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


They are low profile, but I use all my dimm's...case is to narrow for the TY.

I don't think it will make much of a diff. resting on the dimm/ram? that way the heat pipe's get some flow to them?


Nope, there's still a very little clearance between the heatsink of the RAMs I have and the TY140s on the SA so no problem there, I think.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:

*"With 1.45v on the Core i7-950 to achieve 4.4 GHz the Noctua keeps everything cool as before but the Thermalright Silver Arrow hit 100°C after only 15 minutes of Prime and so the test was halted to save damage to the chip. Naturally this counts as a fail."*

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermalright_silver_arrow_vs_noctua_nh-d14/2

Is that true?


----------



## -Id-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14868009*
> Quote:
> 
> *"With 1.45v on the Core i7-950 to achieve 4.4 GHz the Noctua keeps everything cool as before but the Thermalright Silver Arrow hit 100°C after only 15 minutes of Prime and so the test was halted to save damage to the chip. Naturally this counts as a fail."*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermalright_silver_arrow_vs_noctua_nh-d14/2
> 
> Is that true?


Chances are he had a defective cooler, or a margin of error took place. Thats one reviewer out of handful of dozens that state Silver Arrow competes, and in some cases edges out with NH-D104.


----------



## qussl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14868009*
> Quote:
> 
> *"With 1.45v on the Core i7-950 to achieve 4.4 GHz the Noctua keeps everything cool as before but the Thermalright Silver Arrow hit 100°C after only 15 minutes of Prime and so the test was halted to save damage to the chip. Naturally this counts as a fail."*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermalright_silver_arrow_vs_noctua_nh-d14/2
> 
> Is that true?


Laws of Thermodynamics dont change just because you go a couple of dozen watts up.

Most likely his pc failed because of something other than the cooler, or just poor mounting on his part.

What i find alarming is that he concludes that its the coolers fault, when it simply doesnt make ANY sense.

The cooler doesnt suddenly increase heat generation or reflects heats back onto the chip instead of absorbing and dissipating it.

Pretty unsound thinking right there.

Just google i7 silver arrow overclock, you should find dozens if not hundreds of examples which contradict that review.


----------



## HWI

Sounds like they incorrectly mounted the heatsink or didn't put TIM on it. lol

Regardless, I'll now know to take everything said on that site with a very large grain of salt.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14868009*
> Quote:
> 
> *"With 1.45v on the Core i7-950 to achieve 4.4 GHz the Noctua keeps everything cool as before but the Thermalright Silver Arrow hit 100°C after only 15 minutes of Prime and so the test was halted to save damage to the chip. Naturally this counts as a fail."*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermalright_silver_arrow_vs_noctua_nh-d14/2
> 
> Is that true?


I'm more than skeptical about it. It seems unlikely that the SA was more efficient up until that point and then suddenly couldn't keep up. I doubt Thermalright would fail to see such a design flaw (considering their track record). Besides that, nobody else has ever recorded a similar result.


----------



## weebeast

Thinking of getting this cooler. If i wanne replace it with other powerfuller and more silent fans should i get 3 or 2? Any advice of which fans are good with this cooler?

I also heard that you can't use ram with big headspreaders because the fan of the cooler is in its way

Thanks!


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;14868912*
> Thinking of getting this cooler. If i wanne replace it with other powerfuller and more silent fans should i get 3 or 2? Any advice of which fans are good with this cooler?
> 
> I also heard that you can't use ram with big headspreaders because the fan of the cooler is in its way
> 
> Thanks!


I remember reading somewhere that replacing it with different fans doesn't improve temps that much, and neither does 3 fans instead of 2. Personally I like the TY-140s and see no need to get another fan.

SA will block RAM with tall heatsinks if you mount the fans the standard push / center setup. But if you mount the fans as center / pull, you should be good.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tizm;14869163*
> I remember reading somewhere that replacing it with different fans doesn't improve temps that much, and neither does 3 fans instead of 2. Personally I like the TY-140s and see no need to get another fan.
> 
> SA will block RAM with tall heatsinks if you mount the fans the standard push / center setup. But if you mount the fans as center / pull, you should be good.


Thanks for the info! About mounting the fans as center / pull will that give you higher temps then the standard way?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Sounds like they incorrectly mounted the heatsink or didn't put TIM on it. lol

Regardless, I'll now know to take everything said on that site with a very large grain of salt.


Yeah that review is total fail. Why didn't anyone else ever encounter this issue? Nuff said, move on....


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


Thanks for the info! About mounting the fans as center / pull will that give you higher temps then the standard way?


The TY-140 is an excellent fan and VERY quiet especially when using PWM. Different fans have yielded about 1-2c difference as well as push/pull vs pull/pull configs. If you haven't already please try the TY-140s before replacing them. Again one of the best 140's out there. Several pages back ehume posted a 140mm fan comparison...check it out if you can.









eh, multi-quote fail.


----------



## nardox

Missed the Mwave $70 shipped deal for the Silver Arrow///


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nardox*


Missed the Mwave $70 shipped deal for the Silver Arrow///










You can still get one at Directron for $75.


----------



## Badness

I bought mine used $55 ($70, then sold the fans).
So, 70-75 new is a good deal.


----------



## solsamurai

I think I paid 75. It was purchased with other parts so shipping wasn't an issue and the TY-140's rock so didn't have to spend more on fans.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;14868912*
> Thinking of getting this cooler. If i wanne replace it with other powerfuller and more silent fans should i get 3 or 2? Any advice of which fans are good with this cooler?
> 
> I also heard that you can't use ram with big headspreaders because the fan of the cooler is in its way
> 
> Thanks!


About the only ram that has issues is Corsair Vengeance due to it's absolutely massive heat spreaders. As for fans, the TY-140s are really good, so not many fans are an improvement. If you do want to replace them you'll want to go with some medium or high speed Deltas or AP-29 and faster Scythe Gentle Typhoons. I have 3x AP-29s and saw a 4C to 5C drop in load temps.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I use some San Ace 1011's...wicked loud at 100% but very frosty


----------



## sm00nie

I just picked one up today and man is it silent!

I have a i7 920 and I oc'd it to 4.1GHz (@1.35) and on 100% load w/prime95 I hit 80 degrees which is a few degrees less than what I was getting with my eco coolit (pump died).

Here's a pic with it installed in the haf 932 --









Add me to the club


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;14869477*
> Thanks for the info! About mounting the fans as center / pull will that give you higher temps then the standard way?


Probably not much of a difference but don't quote me since I've never tested it - just saw pictures of those who did to fit in their corsair dominators. I'm using the Ripjaws X ram on the standard config and even though it's slightly touching I'm content with the end result.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14872383*
> The TY-140 is an excellent fan and VERY quiet especially when using PWM. Different fans have yielded about 1-2c difference as well as push/pull vs pull/pull configs. If you haven't already please try the TY-140s before replacing them. Again one of the best 140's out there. Several pages back ehume posted a 140mm fan comparison...check it out if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh, multi-quote fail.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sm00nie;14878723*
> I just picked one up today and man is it silent!
> 
> I have a i7 920 and I oc'd it to 4.1GHz (@1.35) and on 100% load w/prime95 I hit 80 degrees which is a few degrees less than what I was getting with my eco coolit (pump died).
> 
> Here's a pic with it installed in the haf 932 --


Welcome! OP Updated.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tizm*


Probably not much of a difference but don't quote me since I've never tested it - just saw pictures of those who did to fit in their corsair dominators. I'm using the Ripjaws X ram on the standard config and even though it's slightly touching I'm content with the end result.

My thoughts exactly.


I wanne get 1 of these rams

G.Skill Ripjaws F3-14900CL9D-8GBXL
G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL

Still can't decide hehe

Since you also got ripjaws rams, i don't need to be worried right that the ram won't fit etc?

By the way i also checked some reviews about CPU coolers. The watercoolers like the h60,h70 etc for example look great but Thermalright Silver Arrow is better. Has anyone used a such a watercooler and the silver arrow? If yes which 1 did you like more?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tizm*


Probably not much of a difference but don't quote me since I've never tested it - just saw pictures of those who did to fit in their corsair dominators. I'm using the Ripjaws X ram on the standard config and even though it's slightly touching I'm content with the end result.


Says the man with the HAF X.

Note that the HAF X uses a 140mm rear exhaust fan. That's a clue that it has more room between the side panel and the motherboard than the average case - at least 20mm more. So don't judge your ability to use Ripjaws or other moderately high profile RAM with the SA. Get low profile RAM. Even G.Skill makes low profile RAM. I got low profile RAM for my most recent buy. Thoroughly happy with them.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Says the man with the HAF X.

Note that the HAF X uses a 140mm rear exhaust fan. That's a clue that it has more room between the side panel and the motherboard than the average case - at least 20mm more. So don't judge your ability to use Ripjaws or other moderately high profile RAM with the SA. Get low profile RAM. Even G.Skill makes low profile RAM. I got low profile RAM for my most recent buy. Thoroughly happy with them.


Agreed. Don't be taken in by the flashy heat spreaders. You won't be able to see them once the SA is installed anyway.


----------



## weebeast

I don't bother to be true if the ram has heat spreader or not

The only g.skill i could find without those big heat spreaders is this:

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=385&c1=1&c2=3

So that 1 should fit right?

By the way i also checked my case dimensions and the HAF X and mine is bigger i think

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=18&product_id=2988
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1226&ID=1408#Tab1

I have a coolermaster Z600 cooler at moment


----------



## StarDestroyer

I don't have a camera, so no pics of my SA

when I installed it 2 weeks ago on my AM3 MB, the instructions in step 3 said to
"retract AM2 X bracket to its smallest form and slide it throught between the heatpipes"
which I did, and then to extend it back to its opened size, but it wouldn't fit on my asus m4a89gtd like that without have the fans facing my GPU

so I have the fans facing the RAM with the bracket still in the closed smallest position, screwed on that way

and theres no way for it to fit into the cooler sideways and then open it fully and screw it down

whats going on


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;14887553*
> I don't bother to be true if the ram has heat spreader or not
> 
> The only g.skill i could find without those big heat spreaders is this:
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=385&c1=1&c2=3
> 
> So that 1 should fit right?
> 
> By the way i also checked my case dimensions and the HAF X and mine is bigger i think
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?category_id=18&product_id=2988
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1226&ID=1408#Tab1
> 
> I have a coolermaster Z600 cooler at moment


Newegg Home >
Computer Hardware >
Memory >
Desktop Memory (x) >
G.SKILL (x) >
Type : 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM

G.SKILL Value 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) - 1.5v no heatsink

G.SKILL NS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 - 9-9-9-24, 1.5v no heatsink

G.SKILL ECO Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 - 7-8-7-24-2N, 1.35v, low profile heatsink

G.SKILL ECO 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 - 8-8-8-24, 1.35v, low profile heatsink

Overall, look here.


----------



## weebeast

Thanks for the links. I want 8 gb at least and DDR 1600 or higher

I tryed to find those eco sets but i can't get those in Holland. All the g.skill sets are ripjaws or snipers for DDR3-1600 and higher

The only option that i have is to get a other brand. I found these ones:

Corsair and it runs on 1.50 voltage
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/284488/corsair-vengeance-cml8gx3m2a1600c9-low-profile.html#tab:info

GeIL, Kingston,Muskin and these run on 1.65 voltage
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/273869/geil-black-dragon-gb38gb1600c9dc.html#tab:info
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/277028/kingston-hyperx-khx1600c9d3k2-8g.html#tab:info
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/276769/kingston-khx1600c9d3k2-8gx.html#tab:info
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/279575/mushkin-blackline-8gb-(2x4gb)-ddr3-pc3-12800-9-9-9-24.html#tab:info

A muskin set that cost 74 euro runs on 1.35 voltage
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/289894/mushkin-blackline-8gb-(2x4gb)-ddr3-pc3-12800-9-9-9-24.html#tabrices


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sm00nie;14878723*
> I just picked one up today and man is it silent!
> 
> I have a i7 920 and I oc'd it to 4.1GHz (@1.35) and on 100% load w/prime95 I hit 80 degrees which is a few degrees less than what I was getting with my eco coolit (pump died).
> 
> Here's a pic with it installed in the haf 932 --
> 
> ... _cut ..._
> 
> Add me to the club


Ambient temperature?
I'd expect more from the SA & 4.1GHz 920 max load temp since I've achieved quite the same temps with my mega a couple of weeks ago with a 29°C room temp (exactly 81 79 78 76 °C at 4.2GHz):









http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/990633-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club-64.html#post14739987

Now I'm wondering that it was only the TIM I've applied (LiquidUltra) and the GT fans (That I have in sig.) to make the difference or is something not going very well with your SA.









Anyone else can confirm/infirm the SA delta temps (max core) on a I7 system overclocked at 4.2GHz (I'd say 49° delta or maybe even lower)?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;14888972*
> Thanks for the links. I want 8 gb at least and DDR 1600 or higher
> 
> I tryed to find those eco sets but i can't get those in Holland. All the g.skill sets are ripjaws or snipers for DDR3-1600 and higher
> 
> The only option that i have is to get a other brand. I found these ones:
> 
> Corsair and it runs on 1.50 voltage
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/284488/corsair-vengeance-cml8gx3m2a1600c9-low-profile.html#tab:info
> 
> GeIL, Kingston,Muskin and these run on 1.65 voltage
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/273869/geil-black-dragon-gb38gb1600c9dc.html#tab:info
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/277028/kingston-hyperx-khx1600c9d3k2-8g.html#tab:info
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/276769/kingston-khx1600c9d3k2-8gx.html#tab:info
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/279575/mushkin-blackline-8gb-(2x4gb)-ddr3-pc3-12800-9-9-9-24.html#tab:info
> 
> A muskin set that cost 74 euro runs on 1.35 voltage
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/289894/mushkin-blackline-8gb-(2x4gb)-ddr3-pc3-12800-9-9-9-24.html#tabrices


Stay with the flat tops. Even those mild heatsinks on the Mushkin are unnecessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14889446*
> Ambient temperature?
> I'd expect more from the SA & 4.1GHz 920 max load temp since I've achieved quite the same temps with my mega a couple of weeks ago with a 29°C room temp (exactly 81 79 78 76 °C at 4.2GHz):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/990633-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club-64.html#post14739987
> 
> Now I'm wondering that it was only the TIM I've applied (LiquidUltra) and the GT fans (That I have in sig.) to make the difference or is something not going very well with your SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else can confirm/infirm the SA delta temps (max core) on a I7 system overclocked at 4.2GHz (I'd say 49° delta or maybe even lower)?


With my i7 860 running at 4004MHz where Vcore = 1.312-1.328v, I get about a TOA of 50.6c. A TOA of 49c takes a bit of work.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14889836*
> Stay with the flat tops. Even those mild heatsinks on the Mushkin are unnecessary.
> 
> With my i7 860 running at 4004MHz where Vcore = 1.312-1.328v, I get about a TOA of 50.6c. A TOA of 49c takes a bit of work.


You mean 50.6c over ambient (max load & core temp I suppose) with the cooler you have in sig. or what?

Btw: those volt. are a bit high for a 4Ghz i7 oc, are you sure you can't get stable with less? I use a load vcore (dynamic) = 1.264-1.280v at 4 Ghz (200x20) with agressive ram timings and 3600 Mhz of uncore freq. and still gettin' a TOA of 46c (with the case fans at max rpm), here I had a 28c room temp:


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309;14889446*
> Ambient temperature?
> I'd expect more from the SA & 4.1GHz 920 max load temp since I've achieved quite the same temps with my mega a couple of weeks ago with a 29°C room temp (exactly 81 79 78 76 °C at 4.2GHz):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/990633-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club-64.html#post14739987
> 
> Now I'm wondering that it was only the TIM I've applied (LiquidUltra) and the GT fans (That I have in sig.) to make the difference or is something not going very well with your SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else can confirm/*infirm* the SA delta temps (max core) on a I7 system overclocked at 4.2GHz (I'd say 49° delta or maybe even lower)?


Huh???

in·firm Adjective /inˈfərm/
1. Not physically or mentally strong, esp. through age or illness.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Huh???

inÂ·firm Adjective /inˈfərm/
1. Not physically or mentally strong, esp. through age or illness.











I was meaning (obviously):
inÂ·firm Verb /inˈfərm/
1.To contradict, to provide proof that something is not.









http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/infirm


----------



## tw33k

lol...very good


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arrow0309*


You mean 50.6c over ambient (max load & core temp I suppose) with the cooler you have in sig. or what?

Btw: those volt. are a bit high for a 4Ghz i7 oc, are you sure you can't get stable with less?


TOA = temperature over ambient.
I mean the D14 on my test bench, which has an i7 860.
My sig rig is an i7 875k.

In order to get stable at 22x182MHz my i7 860 needs the high Vcore. When I set it to 1.3250v Vcore ranges from 1.312v to 1.328v. <shrug> Less than that things freeze and I get the BSOD with the 101 code. With a higher BCLK of 191MHz or 200MHz I need a higher Vcore and it gets really hot. So this cpu is great for testing heatsinks and fans because it gets very hot. BTW - I use OCCT/Linpack. I get higher temps with that than any other software.

My i7 875K OTOH needs enough juice to go to 1.36v at 4GHz. Since it is a K chip I run it at a BCLK of 133+MHz and lest the multiples scoot it up to 30x133+ > 4GHz, using a Vcore of normal + 0.0375v (hmm; I may have misplaced a decimal; it's possible it might be normal + 0.375v, but I don't think so). Anything less and I get a BSOD-101.

I'm just unlucky in getting cpu's.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

hey im just wondering how does the SA go with ram with bigger heatspreaders on them since i will be getting one for my current sig rig


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14897245*
> hey im just wondering how does the SA go with ram with bigger heatspreaders on them since i will be getting one for my current sig rig


Search is your friend







You'd be surprised how that issue was discussed here over and over.


----------



## HWI

Vengeance heat spreaders are stupidly huge, I'd be really surprised if they fit under the SA.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14779201*
> It's still very nearly the best. There's another cooler that edges it out. It's kind of an optimized D14. But the edge is only decisive passively (no fans). Which is a good thing since they didn't learn the most important lesson of the Silver Arrow: PWM fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14779315*
> Never heard of that cooler 'til now. Looks interesting...maybe I'll go with a red and white theme for my wifes PC.


Interesting, lol!








Personally, I wouldn't bother if the fans aren't PWM only, however the 5 8mm heatpipes is one I like.
And again, there are 4 colours: red, blue, silver and orange; I like the blue one:


















*PS:* It seems it performs quite the same with the SA (mostly in the stock dual fan formula) however the beast's fans loose the sound pressure level battle:

http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=&id=505&pagenumber=6

There's another review where you can't disagree how two Gentle Typhoons (AP-15) performs in max OC pretty much the same as three 140mm stock fans:










http://www.eteknix.com/cooling/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-dual-tower-cpu-cooler-review-2121/page9


----------



## Badness

Eight 6mm heatpipes and a very sexy styling. Best looking dual tower ever.
http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/stories/alpenfoehn/Bilder/K2/K2-2.png

I'm of course talking about the Alpenföhn K2.


----------



## tizm

Please add me to the club.



Here's a little experiment I did:



Knocked off 3-4 degrees


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tizm*


Please add me to the club.

Here's a little experiment I did:

Knocked off 3-4 degrees










Great job on the mod, cables look pretty good aswell







welcome to the club.
The TY-140's are my fave fan that is currently out right now







it makes a great case fan.


----------



## tizm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Great job on the mod, cables look pretty good aswell







welcome to the club.
The TY-140's are my fave fan that is currently out right now







it makes a great case fan.


Thanks! I <3 the TY-140s too... just so quiet.

I still have to tidy up the cables a bit more but that's when I find out the best fan orientation for my case. Going to try, hopefully next weekend, switching the top 2x fans as intake or top front as intake and block the top back one.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tizm*


Please add me to the club.

Here's a little experiment I did:



Knocked off 3-4 degrees










That's an excellent use of a TY-140. +rep

Please shrink it to 1024xsomething and post it in your OCN photo gallery. Then pretty please post in the "Intake fan in a 5.25 bay" thread. Thanks.


----------



## saer

For case fans are TY-140 better than Noctua NF-P14 ? Or is there something better than these two, that pushes decent amount of air while staying dead quiet ?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer;14903632*
> For case fans are TY-140 better than Noctua NF-P14 ? Or is there something better than these two, that pushes decent amount of air while staying dead quiet ?


That depends. For 140mm fans where airflow must point upward, the TY-140 is the best fan. It's quieter than the P14.

For 140mm fans where you have them synchronized with the cpu (I do that), the TY-140 is your best bet since it is PWM.

For fans that are on a vertical panel (i.e. - output is horizontal) there are a number of choices, depending on how much air you want: Enermax T.B.Silence, TR X-Silent 140, Prolimatech Blue/Red Vortex, Slip Stream 140 (Kaze Maru 2) 800, 1200 and 1700 rpm.

There is a review here, and I tested a bunch in item 4 of my sig, chapter 1.


----------



## HWI

Scythe Kama Flex fans are pretty nice too, I've used a couple of the 100cfm versions.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


That depends. For 140mm fans where airflow must point upward, the TY-140 is the best fan. It's quieter than the P14.

For 140mm fans where you have them synchronized with the cpu (I do that), the TY-140 is your best bet since it is PWM.

For fans that are on a vertical panel (i.e. - output is horizontal) there are a number of choices, depending on how much air you want: Enermax T.B.Silence, TR X-Silent 140, Prolimatech Blue/Red Vortex, Slip Stream 140 (Kaze Maru 2) 800, 1200 and 1700 rpm.

There is a review here, and I tested a bunch in item 4 of my sig, chapter 1.


So for vertical panel fans, the TY-140 isn't recommended?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14910270*
> So for vertical panel fans, the TY-140 isn't recommended?


It works fine that way. It's just that on a vertical siding you can use lots of other fans, so your choice broadens.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer;14888261*
> I don't have a camera, so no pics of my SA
> 
> when I installed it 2 weeks ago on my AM3 MB, the instructions in step 3 said to
> "retract AM2 X bracket to its smallest form and slide it throught between the heatpipes"
> which I did, and then to extend it back to its opened size, but it wouldn't fit on my asus m4a89gtd like that without have the fans facing my GPU
> 
> so I have the fans facing the RAM with the bracket still in the closed smallest position, screwed on that way
> 
> and theres no way for it to fit into the cooler sideways and then open it fully and screw it down
> 
> whats going on


As long as you can align the bracket with the backplate screw holes on your m/b i wouldn't worry about it. The same thing happened to me and everything is fine after two installations.









Welcome to the club tizm! Nice intake mod using the TY-140. I too love these fans. Oh, and as ehume said please try to post smaller images if possible.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14915294*
> It works fine that way. It's just that on a vertical siding you can use lots of other fans, so your choice broadens.


Ok. As for the best fan for vertical sliding, which would be my best bet between the Enermax T.B Silence, Prolimatech Vortext Blue/Red, and TR X-Silent 140mm?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14917030*
> Ok. As for the best fan for vertical sliding, which would be my best bet between the Enermax T.B Silence, Prolimatech Vortext Blue/Red, and TR X-Silent 140mm?


That would depend on what you want. The Enermax runs around 750 rpm, with windforce to match. It's also extremely quiet. The others go faster, push more air, make more noise. Check out item 4 in my sig and click on the link to chapter 1 for the tradeoffs involved.

Do remember I was measuring noise from the side. You can also look here.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14917166*
> That would depend on what you want. The Enermax runs around 750 rpm, with windforce to match. It's also extremely quiet. The others go faster, push more air, make more noise. Check out item 4 in my sig and click on the link to chapter 1 for the tradeoffs involved.
> 
> Do remember I was measuring noise from the side. You can also look here.


Ah. But do those fans have the same noise profile as the TY-140?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14917356*
> Ah. But do those fans have the same noise profile as the TY-140?


Without fancy equipment, all you can do is control noise and effects. As for "profiles" of fans, see the review.


----------



## kevindd992002

In the "default" setup of the TY-140's in the SA (push fan on side near RAM modules and push/pull fan in the center), should the center fan be clipped on the same tower where the other fan is clipped onto or should I clip it in the tower near the rear fan slot of the case?


----------



## vivi2000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


In the "default" setup of the TY-140's in the SA (push fan on side near RAM modules and push/pull fan in the center), should the center fan be clipped on the same tower where the other fan is clipped onto or should I clip it in the tower near the rear fan slot of the case?


The way I did it was having one fan attached to each tower.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vivi2000*


The way I did it was having one fan attached to each tower.


Something like this: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...l#post14254477 ? It's kinda weird though that in the website of Thermalright, the picture of the SA there has both fans on ONE tower (tower nearest the RAM modules).


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


In the "default" setup of the TY-140's in the SA (push fan on side near RAM modules and push/pull fan in the center), should the center fan be clipped on the same tower where the other fan is clipped onto or should I clip it in the tower near the rear fan slot of the case?


I bet it would make no difference. If adding a 3rd TY-140 only drops your temps by about 2C, I don't see this making much of a difference at all.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Something like this: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...l#post14254477 ? *It's kinda weird though that in the website of Thermalright, the picture of the SA there has both fans on ONE tower* (tower nearest the RAM modules).


Whoa







how did I miss that?! Lol, will have to try that config sometime as well.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Whoa







how did I miss that?! Lol, will have to try that config sometime as well.










Lol, I was just cable managing my case when I noticed that there were room for two fans in each tower of the SA, looked up the official website and then saw that.

Oh but wait. Try to look at step 1 in the installation manual of the SA. It shows that the clips are installed in TWO towers, lol.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14931611*
> Lol, I was just cable managing my case when I noticed that there were room for two fans in each tower of the SA, looked up the official website and then saw that.
> 
> Oh but wait. Try to look at step 1 in the installation manual of the SA. It shows that the clips are installed in TWO towers, lol.


You should feel free to try any config you like.







IMO one fan per tower seems best...I'm goin to try pull/pull next time I remount the SA.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14938397*
> You should feel free to try any config you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO one fan per tower seems best...I'm goin to try pull/pull next time I remount the SA.


Yes, as soon as my Fan clips come back(all mine broke) I'm going to have to try pull pull. I cant get the fan to hang off the front of the front tower, ram is in the way


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14940893*
> Yes, as soon as my Fan clips come back(all mine broke) I'm going to have to try pull pull. I cant get the fan to hang off the front of the front tower, ram is in the way


While changing up my airflow setup over the weekend I noticed how high I had set the fans to clear my RAM...my case must be really wide!







My OS HDD died the next day so can't post pics yet.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14940954*
> While changing up my airflow setup over the weekend I noticed how high I had set the fans to clear my RAM...my case must be really wide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OS HDD died the next day so can't post pics yet.


I have the G.Skill eco ram, which has a very very low profile heatsink, my problem is i multitask like a mofo, so 8 gigs was needed and like a dill hole instead of getting a 2x4 kit...i got two 2x2 kits....if I remove half my ram I can use the fan on the front...going to get a G.skill 2x4 kits when i upgrade
My case is only like a few mm to narrow...like 2-3


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14941890*
> I have the G.Skill eco ram, which has a very very low profile heatsink, my problem is i multitask like a mofo, so 8 gigs was needed and like a dill hole instead of getting a 2x4 kit...i got two 2x2 kits....if I remove half my ram I can use the fan on the front...going to get a G.skill 2x4 kits when i upgrade
> My case is only like a few mm to narrow...like 2-3


Pull/Pull vs Push/Pull with the TY-140's gives about a 1c difference in temps depending on your case airflow. I'd just go with what works and use Pull/Pull and forget about the RAM issue.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14942815*
> Pull/Pull vs Push/Pull with the TY-140's gives about a 1c difference in temps depending on your case airflow. I'd just go with what works and use Pull/Pull and forget about the RAM issue.


Right now I have some 120x38mm San Ace's on there so there is no clearance issue what so ever. however I'm going to be swapping my TY-140's back on the cooler, and replaceing all my case fans with TY-140's(after a paint job...) I rave about those fans...I almost want to do a push/push-pull/pull set up with 3 ty-140's on the silver arrow


----------



## solsamurai

Love the TY-140 as well.







Three of them on the SA seems to give only another 1c according to other posts on OCN and elsewhere. I may try it just for kicks sometime in the future.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14942874*
> Love the TY-140 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three of them on the SA seems to give only another 1c according to other posts on OCN and elsewhere. I may try it just for kicks sometime in the future.


That one c would be worth the 15 bucks in my situation..it can get up to 90f in my living room in the summer time... I refuse to pay 200 bucks a month to keep my apartment at a decent temp...stupid greedy power company..

Yea.. I rave about the TY-140's.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14942874*
> Love the TY-140 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three of them on the SA seems to give only another 1c according to other posts on OCN and elsewhere. I may try it just for kicks sometime in the future.


If you do three TY-140 setup, where do you get the rubber vibration absorbers and the fan clips?


----------



## jdphoto28

is silver arrow a good choice for the Antec 1200 v3 tower case? Can someone who has actually had 1st hand experience with this combo shoot me pros/cons line of words? thanks! =)


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14943245*
> If you do three TY-140 setup, where do you get the rubber vibration absorbers and the fan clips?


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12713/cpu-tri-81/Thermalright_120140mm_Fan_Wire_Clips_for_MUX-120_Venomous-X_Arrow_Series_HR-02_Archon_Shaman_.html


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14943245*
> If you do three TY-140 setup, where do you get the rubber vibration absorbers and the fan clips?


The clips I would order from FrozenCPU.com, as for the vibration issue. as for the little foam sticky pads that came with the cooler...they kinda suck. they are thin and the adhesive is weak. I swapped them out for a thicker sticky foam pad from my local hobby store. its 99cents for a big sheet of sticky foam, and they have diff thickness's.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdphoto28;14943277*
> is silver arrow a good choice for the Antec 1200 v3 tower case? Can someone who has actually had 1st hand experience with this combo shoot me pros/cons line of words? thanks! =)


Measure your case and compare with that of the SA. It's not that hard.





















Your case is just as wide as mine...but still measure!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdphoto28;14943277*
> is silver arrow a good choice for the Antec 1200 v3 tower case? Can someone who has actually had 1st hand experience with this combo shoot me pros/cons line of words? thanks! =)


The only problem I see getting in the way is the side pannel fan...the dill holes at antec thought it would be a good idea to rotate the fan, so the north most point of the fan interfears with some taller fans....


----------



## bce22

As promised to you guys, I just posted my SA / Indigo Xtreme review. I don't think that I have ever been "invited" to the club ;-)

Anyway, here is one shot to get me in.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;14958279*
> As promised to you guys, I just posted my SA / Indigo Xtreme review. *I don't think that I have ever been "invited" to the club ;-)*Anyway, here is one shot to get me in.


Lol, no invites here...post a pic and invite yerself!







OP Updated. Smexy blue insides btw.


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14963857*
> Lol, no invites here...post a pic and invite yerself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP Updated. Smexy blue insides btw.


Thanks Sols, it's actually purple ccfl in the main compartment. I have a small blue led in the bay in front.

Oh yeah I was joking about the invite. Funny think is in got my SA the same week the club began but I forgot to post a pic. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;14970664*
> Thanks Sols, it's actually purple ccfl in the main compartment. I have a small blue led in the bay in front.
> 
> Oh yeah I was joking about the invite. Funny think is in got my SA the same week the club began but I forgot to post a pic. Better late than never I guess.


Indeed!


----------



## tizm

Arghhhhhhhhh both my TY-140s are making this annoying ticking noise now. At first I was hoping it was just one but turns out to be both...

I just sent an email to their support so let's see what they say. These are only a month old too


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tizm;14984686*
> Arghhhhhhhhh both my TY-140s are making this annoying ticking noise now. At first I was hoping it was just one but turns out to be both...
> 
> I just sent an email to their support so let's see what they say. These are only a month old too


At what rpm are you running them?


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14984748*
> At what rpm are you running them?


1300 ish.

Even at lower RPMs the noise is there. I think I got a bad batch because the TY-140 I'm using as a case fan doesn't sound like that.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tizm;14985093*
> 1300 ish.
> 
> Even at lower RPMs the noise is there. I think I got a bad batch because the TY-140 I'm using as a case fan doesn't sound like that.


Clicking usually happens at lower rpms on not-so-great fans. I assume you already checked but nothing is physically touching the blades, right? As you said you may have a couple bad eggs.


----------



## XtremlyDementeD

couple pics to add


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremlyDementeD;15007605*
> couple pics to add


OP updated and welcome to the ranks! Thanks for posting those here. Have you had a chance to verify which paint you used?


----------



## XtremlyDementeD

thanks







and yes, it was in fact krylon fusion satin


----------



## solsamurai

Good to know.







Will be trying my own colors soon...btw how 'bout you update you sig specs and represent your rig proper!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

hey just wanting to know does the SA come with a tube of TIM if so is it any good?
(getting a SA tonight)
+ im scared cause of my ram heatsinks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;15009359*
> hey just wanting to know does the SA come with a tube of TIM if so is it any good?
> (getting a SA tonight)
> + im scared cause of my ram heatsinks


The tops on Vengence RAM can be removed. If you use Pull/Pull you won't have issue with front fan clearance. The included Chill Factor 3 TIM is decent IMO. I'm using it now.







Everyone has their preferred TIM of coarse.







If your not happy with your initial temps (with proper application for your cpu) try something else.


----------



## HWI

CF3 is one of the best TIMs actually. Not even a full degree behind IX.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;15009359*
> hey just wanting to know does the SA come with a tube of TIM if so is it any good?
> (getting a SA tonight)
> + im scared cause of my ram heatsinks


Just as stated by the others, you can remove the tops of the Vengeance ram. and the TIM it comes with is some great stuff.


----------



## HWI

Sweet looking rig you have there XtremlyDementeD.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just wondering how tight to tighten the pressure screw?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;15012147*
> just wondering how tight to tighten the pressure screw?


On my rig its as tight as it can go.


----------



## HWI

I tighten it all the way down also.


----------



## kody7839

x3

All the way down still it stops.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremlyDementeD;15007605*
> couple pics to add


Neat.


----------



## XtremlyDementeD

@ HWI and Badness, thanks for the compliments still have some work to get finished mainly with wiring thats not really seen but i know its there


----------



## IXcrispyXI

would like to join
















By ixcrispyxi


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;15019984*
> would like to join


Welcome aboard! OP Updated.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

I was considering this heatsink but the compatability PDF doesn't mention my motherboard Asus M5A88-V Evo. I also tried searching this thread + internetz to no avail.

Is there an up to date compatability list somewhere?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftdeathz;15020366*
> I was considering this heatsink but the compatability PDF doesn't mention my motherboard Asus M5A88-V Evo. I also tried searching this thread + internetz to no avail.
> 
> Is there an up to date compatability list somewhere?


Not that I'm aware of. I would compare your board to others like it on the list. You can reference images on Asus motherboard site. If your board is similar or nearly identical in layout to the others you should be fine.

EDIT: The heatsinks on your board are very similar to mine in hieght and spacing. I say give it a shot. More than likely it will fit. Just make sure your case is wide enough for it.


----------



## nardox

Just bought a used one with all the mounting and fans for $60 shipped. Gonna join the club soon!


----------



## tw33k

Stripped my PC down and gave everything a clean. Reseated the Silver Arrow and made adjustments to the fans. Haven't run tests yet but it appears I got it right. Temps are way down. Also got rid of an annoying rattle that used to come and go.


----------



## solsamurai

Wow, even lower temps? Yours were already impressively low before!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15033149*


Please repost this pic in my ziptie screw thread. It's a great shot of a great use of zipties.


----------



## tw33k

Done


----------



## looks

never had a problem with this cooler until now, wanted to add a tv card(1080 hdmi) to my pc, but found out 1 pciex1 blocked by cooler, the other covered by gtx460, cards these days, highly unlikely I'm able to find one slim enough to show the 2nd pciex1, sad.








btw just did a test run again, ambient 26 idle 37 p95 smallfft 76


----------



## LukaTCE

What are zipties ? that which hold both fan (underside) would this do same job ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/GELID-Soft-Rubber-Mounts-Pins-PC-Case-Fan-Replace-Screw-/160521545762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255fd46822
Or this








Ultra120 eXtreme Fan wire clips
SA on my mobo don't cover any slot using sound card at that one is close to SA but are still place


----------



## tw33k

I need to use zip ties because the UK3000 is too thick for the clips. Those rubber mounts in your link are for case fans


----------



## LukaTCE

I saw somewhere in this forum sombody using it on SA or it was simillar cooler idk clips from ultra120 extreme would fit ?


----------



## XtremlyDementeD

@ looks , why cant you move the 460 to the black pcie slot? not sure about your board but even if it does run at 8x thats PLENTY of bandwidth for a 460...just food for thought


----------



## looks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremlyDementeD;15036503*
> @ looks , why cant you move the 460 to the black pcie slot? not sure about your board but even if it does run at 8x thats PLENTY of bandwidth for a 460...just food for thought


it's a ASUS P8P67, and according to the manual, the black slot runs at 4x mode, I've tried running 3dmark06 and here were the results.(when I put the card in the black slot, i just let W7 find the driver automatically, dunno if it will make a difference though) score was cut half.








and i just checked the ASUS site and saw this "The PCIEX16_2 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX1_1 slot, PCIEX1_2 slot and USB3_34 connector. The PCIEX16_2 runs at x1 mode by default for system resource optimization." <--this mean it will affect even more if I have a tv card?


----------



## LukaTCE

No way with x4 is only 5% lose
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/25/gtx_480_sli_pcie_bandwidth_perf_x16x16_vs_x4x4
Sry i see only for SLI
There are also pci-e riser (extender) if it help


----------



## XtremlyDementeD

that score CANT be right, if its sharing 16x thats not a problem but check gpuz to see what it runs at in the black spot...u might need to install the driver again im not sure..but like said just check in gpuz and if its not at 4x ie 8x or 16x we can go from there and hopefully figure out the issue with performance.


----------



## looks

ughh...I'm so newb
just checked the manual again and found this
"PCIe 2.0x16_2 slot [black] (at max. x4 mode, compatible with PCIe x1, x2 and x4 devices)"
so that means I could simply put this card onto the black slot right?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looks;15039984*
> ughh...I'm so newb
> just checked the manual again and found this
> "PCIe 2.0x16_2 slot [black] (at max. x4 mode, compatible with PCIe x1, x2 and x4 devices)"
> so that means I could simply put this card onto the black slot right?


Yes. It'll work in that slot


----------



## solsamurai

Several pics of my super dusty SA before and after cleaning last weekend (see attached images) as well as some detail pics of Corsair XMS3 memory clearance under the SA. I noticed when reinstalling my push fan was actually placed pretty high. It doesn't touch the side panel on my case but may cause issues for others with different cases.

Working on some airflow issues with the new fan config. Temps have improved. Sadly I did not have the time to put together some before and after comparisons.







I plan on making some small changes in my rig in a couple months and will try Pull/Pull at that time.


----------



## Juanchioo

please tell me it will fit with ripjaws x


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juanchioo;15062506*
> please tell me it will fit with ripjaws x


It will. There are a number of people with the Silver Arrow that have G.Skill Ripjaw ram.


----------



## Juanchioo

ohh thank you for the reply, i order it yesterday... i have some doubts...
if i apply a little thermal paste on the center and let the cooler spread it, isnt a risk that it doesnt spread it the right way?
do i have to be aware of something?? i mean, is there any fragile part?
and the last one, how much pressure?

sorry if my english is bad







and thank you for your time


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


It will. There are a number of people with the Silver Arrow that have G.Skill Ripjaw ram.


Hey HWI,

Will the Mushkin Radioactive's easily fit under a three fan setup? I'll be upgrading the last of the old PC's in the house by giving it the M/B, CPU, and HS/Fan combo in my sig below, and getting myself a P8Z68/2600K setup. I've ordered the SA with a third fan and wanted to be sure the RAM would fit under it.

Also, I see you use different fans. I have two AP-29's, and could get a third. Did they make that much of a difference in your setup?

Thanks,
~Altstadt


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juanchioo*


ohh thank you for the reply, i order it yesterday... i have some doubts...
if i apply a little thermal paste on the center and let the cooler spread it, isnt a risk that it doesnt spread it the right way?
do i have to be aware of something?? i mean, is there any fragile part?
and the last one, how much pressure?

sorry if my english is bad







and thank you for your time


I've always put a small amount(about the size of a grain of rice) in the center of the cpu and let the pressure of the heatsink spread it. I also twist the heatsink back and forth a little before I tighten it down. I've not had any issues doing it this way on multiple builds over past 12 years or so. I can understand your concern, but from my experience it works good. 
It's a solidly built heatsink, there isn't anything fragile about it. So nothing to worry about there.
I tighten it down fully. I've reinstalled it a couple times, each time using the full pressure with no ill effects.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


Hey HWI,

Will the Mushkin Radioactive's easily fit under a three fan setup? I'll be upgrading the last of the old PC's in the house by giving it the M/B, CPU, and HS/Fan combo in my sig below, and getting myself a P8Z68/2600K setup. I've ordered the SA with a third fan and wanted to be sure the RAM would fit under it.

Also, I see you use different fans. I have two AP-29's, and could get a third. Did they make that much of a difference in your setup?

Thanks,
~Altstadt


The Radioactive heatspreaders are the same size as the Frostbyte heatspreaders, so they will clear with no problems.
Here's my post with before and after temps with the AP-29s.

EDIT: Just as an fyi, the temps in that link are my 2600k @ 4.5GHz w/1.32 vcore and HT on.


----------



## Juanchioo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I've always put a small amount(about the size of a grain of rice) in the center of the cpu and let the pressure of the heatsink spread it. I also twist the heatsink back and forth a little before I tighten it down. I've not had any issues doing it this way on multiple builds over past 12 years or so. I can understand your concern, but from my experience it works good. 
It's a solidly built heatsink, there isn't anything fragile about it. So nothing to worry about there.
I tighten it down fully. I've reinstalled it a couple times, each time using the full pressure with no ill effects.


Thanks







when i get all built im going to put photos


----------



## steveci

Hi all,

just wondering whether someone could enlighten me on how to dis-assemble a TY-140 for painting. I removed the sticker and found the endcap but it seems to have been glued in at the factory. I noticed subnet in post #166 said he had dis-assembled a TY-140 but no clues as to how he got the cap out.

Anyone able to give me some info (pictures?)

Thanks!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juanchioo;15062800*
> ohh thank you for the reply, i order it yesterday... i have some doubts...
> if i apply a little thermal paste on the center and let the cooler spread it, isnt a risk that it doesnt spread it the right way?
> do i have to be aware of something?? i mean, is there any fragile part?
> and the last one, how much pressure?
> 
> sorry if my english is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for your time


Nope. A small dot in the middle will be fine. Smaller than a small pea. I used half a pea size dot the first time and TIM leaked out the sides! Second application I used a great deal less and temps were much better.

The SA is real sturdy. Go slow and take your time and you will be fine.


----------



## Juanchioo

i had more fear to break the fan clips for example.
the thing i dont want to hapend is that the paste dont get to some parts of the procesor, i mean how do u know in what direction will it spread?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveci;15066050*
> Hi all,
> 
> just wondering whether someone could enlighten me on how to dis-assemble a TY-140 for painting. I removed the sticker and found the endcap but it seems to have been glued in at the factory. I noticed subnet in post #166 said he had dis-assembled a TY-140 but no clues as to how he got the cap out.
> 
> Anyone able to give me some info (pictures?)
> 
> Thanks!


Try sending a PM to XtremlyDementeD asking if he could post info on how he painted his fans from this post. I know he used Krylon Fusion for Plastic spray paint but not sure how he took them apart for painting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juanchioo;15067110*
> i had more fear to break the fan clips for example.
> the thing i don't want to happen is that the paste don't get to some parts of the processor, i mean how do u know in what direction will it spread?


The fan clips feel kinda weak but will bend a great deal. I thought I was going to break mine several times but they held up just fine.







As for TIM a small dot in the center will spread in a circular pattern. You don't need to cover the entire chip. Only the cores which are in the center.


----------



## steveci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15067154*
> Try sending a PM to XtremlyDementeD asking if he could post info on how he painted his fans from this post. I know he used Krylon Fusion for Plastic spray paint but not sure how he took them apart for painting.


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveci;15067483*
> Thanks! Much appreciated!


No problem. Just remember to ask very nicely if he wouldn't mind posting his method here. It would be very helpful to all. I plan on painting all my TY-140s soon as well.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15065430*
> I've always put a small amount(about the size of a grain of rice) in the center of the cpu and let the pressure of the heatsink spread it. I also twist the heatsink back and forth a little before I tighten it down. I've not had any issues doing it this way on multiple builds over past 12 years or so. I can understand your concern, but from my experience it works good.
> It's a solidly built heatsink, there isn't anything fragile about it. So nothing to worry about there.
> I tighten it down fully. I've reinstalled it a couple times, each time using the full pressure with no ill effects.
> 
> The Radioactive heatspreaders are the same size as the Frostbyte heatspreaders, so they will clear with no problems.
> Here's my post with before and after temps with the AP-29s.
> 
> EDIT: Just as an fyi, the temps in that link are my 2600k @ 4.5GHz w/1.32 vcore and HT on.


Thanks for the info on the ram and fans. I tried skimming this thread for the info, but there's just a helluva lot of pages and info









~Altstadt


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdphoto28*


is silver arrow a good choice for the Antec 1200 v3 tower case? Can someone who has actually had 1st hand experience with this combo shoot me pros/cons line of words? thanks! =)


JD,

In case you're still wondering, yes it will. I have that case and I'm currently using a Megahalem. The MH stats state it's 158.7mm tall, and the SA is listed at 160mm. There's more than enough space between the top of the MH and the side panel window to accommodate the SA. I bought one to on a replacement MB/CPU/Fan combo. I'm putting the trio in my sig below in one of my daughters pc's; she better be happy!

Sol, thanks for posting the pics a few pages back. Those, along with HWI's comments, assure me my ram will fit under the big rig. If I just would've read a few more pages I would've had to ask. I'm going to give the stock fans a try first to see how they do; from everyone here it sounds like they'll work fine. If not, I'll pull out the GT's and give them a go.

Thanks guys.

~Altstadt


----------



## HWI

The stock fans are actually really good, their noise to performance ratio is near impossible to beat imo. The AP-29s perform better, but they are also noticeably louder, so it's a trade-off. Also, just as an FYI, I have the Ridgeback heat spreaders on my ram which are slightly taller than the Radioactive/Frostbyte heat spreaders and they clear the AP-29s w/o issue, but with the TY-140s I had to bump the fans as high as they would go to clear the ram.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


The stock fans are actually really good, their noise to performance ratio is near impossible to beat imo. The AP-29s perform better, but they are also noticeably louder, so it's a trade-off. Also, just as an FYI, I have the Ridgeback heat spreaders on my ram which are slightly taller than the Radioactive/Frostbyte heat spreaders and they clear the AP-29s w/o issue, but with the TY-140s I had to bump the fans as high as they would go to clear the ram.


Cool. I saw your SA setup in your sig rig and I wasn't sure if you had tried the stock fans or just went straight to the 29's. I have two 29's and can get a third if needed, but if the SA performs as I expect, I'll be happy. But I may have to try the 29's for the hell of it or use them as exhaust fans.









~Altstadt


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hwi*


the stock fans are actually really good, their noise to performance ratio is near impossible to beat imo.


+1


----------



## kscaveman

I want in this club! been sneaking around for quite some time now & figure its time 2 get involved.








Here is my Silver Arrow.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kscaveman;15110732*
> I want in this club! been sneaking around for quite some time now & figure its time 2 get involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Silver Arrow.


I've seen that computer somewhere before......


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kscaveman;15110732*
> I want in this club! been sneaking around for quite some time now & figure its time 2 get involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Silver Arrow.


Welcome to the club and to OCN.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah;15116557*
> I've seen that computer somewhere before......


Care to elaborate on that statement?


----------



## Altstadt

Hey!

Add me as an owning member, soon to be using member. I just got the stuff below today and will be building the system in the next couple of weeks; I'm really busy at work and have local Oktoberfest activities to participate in before I can build the system!

~Altstadt
http://www.charlotteoktoberfest.com/


----------



## Juanchioo

the other day i just got mine







i didnt installed it yet but maby for the next week.

i have a question, what about the triangle pads that come in? do they really work? is better if i use them or is worst?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juanchioo;15119445*
> the other day i just got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt installed it yet but maby for the next week.
> 
> i have a question, what about the triangle pads that come in? do they really work? is better if i use them or is worst?


Definitely use them. They will keep the fans from vibrating on the towers.

Altstadt, once I see it in your new, super-awesome rig I'll add you up! I'm picky about the proof picture requirement.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15119462*
> Definitely use them. They will keep the fans from vibrating on the towers.
> 
> Altstadt, once I see it in your new, super-awesome rig I'll add you up! I'm picky about the proof picture requirement.


No problem Sol, I'm a little peeved I can't get to it now. I'll post a few pics when the build is done.

~Altstadt


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


No problem Sol, I'm a little peeved I can't get to it now. I'll post a few pics when the build is done.

~Altstadt


I know I'd like to see it.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I know I'd like to see it.


No problem, I love taking pictures of my builds. The only things that will really be changing are the motherboard and cooler. I'd really like to get the ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z because of the fan headers, but the color scheme doesn't really match the SA and the lighting in my case, so I'll be getting the ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe. I have a fan splitter ready to run all the fans and I'm looking forward to seeing what this big ass cooler can do! Give me a couple of weeks and I'll post the pics.

~Altstadt


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


Give me a couple of weeks and I'll post the pics.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Welcome to the club and to OCN.









Care to elaborate on that statement?


I know kscaveman in real life


----------



## solsamurai

Ah I see. That was kinda creepy for a bit, lol.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Ah I see. That was kinda creepy for a bit, lol.


Haha, I am a total peeping Tom


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Haha, I am a total peeping Tom


----------



## kscaveman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*


Haha, I am a total peeping Tom










I thought i heard something outside!!







lol

CerealKillah totally gave me my new obsession with oc'n!


----------



## weebeast

Do i need to buy thermal paste or is the standard paste on the silver arrow good enough?


----------



## Juanchioo

its one of the best


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;15130054*
> Do i need to buy thermal paste or is the standard paste on the silver arrow good enough?


It's very good. One of the best out there.


----------



## HWI

I swapped my TY-140s back on cause I didn't want the loudness of the AP-29s with my new case.


----------



## bce22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


I swapped my TY-140s back on cause I didn't want the loudness of the AP-29s with my new case.










Love this setup!

What kind of case is that?

It's super sweet!


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15130408*
> It's very good. One of the best out there.


Thanks guys!

I only need to wait till BD gets out so i can check some reviews and then get this cooler.

I also couldn't find any test about how much better this cooler is then the Z600(i'm just interested to know).


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22;15135959*
> Love this setup!
> 
> What kind of case is that?
> 
> It's super sweet!


Thanks, it's a Lian Li PC-T60B. You can make it look better by routing the wires cleaner, but I'm lazy and just threw it together lol. It's really awesome if you swap out parts a lot, way easier than a standard case. Also, my temps dropped some coming from a HAF-X.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15147422*
> Thanks, it's a Lian Li PC-T60B. You can make it look better by routing the wires cleaner, but I'm lazy and just threw it together lol. It's really awesome if you swap out parts a lot, way easier than a standard case. Also, my temps dropped some coming from a HAF-X.


Is a tech bench type case going to give better temps than something built for air cooling, such as a Fortress or Raven? I always thought having the airflow was what kept everything cool if you're overclocking and stuff.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;15139535*
> Thanks guys!
> 
> I only need to wait till BD gets out so i can check some reviews and then get this cooler.
> 
> *I also couldn't find any test about how much better this cooler is then the Z600(i'm just interested to know)*.


SA is always king!







Btw I replied to your PM.









HWI, I'm going to link your new pic to your member name in the OP.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn;15147584*
> Is a tech bench type case going to give better temps than something built for air cooling, such as a Fortress or Raven? I always thought having the airflow was what kept everything cool if you're overclocking and stuff.


I'm sure it depends on the situation. My temps dropped with the test bench and I came from a modified HAF-X with a lot of airflow, but I think the reason for that is that my test bench is right under an a/c vent. I'll also probably be adding the fan kit to it with a couple TY-140s, hopefully it will improve temps even more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15149064*
> HWI, I'm going to link your new pic to your member name in the OP.


Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


Thanks guys!

I only need to wait till BD gets out so i can check some reviews and then get this cooler.

I also couldn't find any test about how much better this cooler is then the Z600(i'm just interested to know







).


I have a D14 and a Z600R. The D14 is better by a few degrees - I can't really say by how much. But if the D14 is better, so is the SA.


----------



## Legendary Gamer

This looks pretty nice.

what would the price for something like this be?

Im thinking about overclocking the new amd bulldozer when it comes out


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Legendary Gamer*


This looks pretty nice.

what would the price for something like this be?

Im thinking about overclocking the new amd bulldozer when it comes out










Are you refering to the SA or something else?


----------



## weebeast

I wanted to order the cooler but still have 1 question. The motherboard i wanne buy has 2 4 pin fan connections, 1 for the cpu and 1 for the chasis. Is it better to get a 4 pin Y splitter(solsamurai thanks for the link!) or should i just connect 1 of the fans on the chassis connection and 1 on the cpu connection?


----------



## inVain

get the "Y" splitter...
I believe you want the fan change its speed based on yout cpu temp


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


I wanted to order the cooler but still have 1 question. The motherboard i wanne buy has 2 4 pin fan connections, 1 for the cpu and 1 for the chasis. Is it better to get a 4 pin Y splitter(solsamurai thanks for the link!) or should i just connect 1 of the fans on the chassis connection and 1 on the cpu connection?


You want both fans to run at the same rpm. Get a splitter to connect both fans to the CPU_FAN header.


----------



## weebeast

Thanks guys, ordered the cooler, will post some pics when i received it etc


----------



## solsamurai

Looking forward to it!


----------



## ehume

Fan splitter here, with free shipping. My first one endured 400+ fan changes and is still going strong.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Fan splitter here, with free shipping. My first one endured 400+ fan changes and is still going strong.


Thanks, so it's safe to use 1.

Fan specs are MAX 2.40 W / MAX. 0.20 Amp so i emailed asrock about what the max amp is for that connector


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


Fan specs are MAX 2.40 W / MAX. 0.20 Amp so i emailed asrock about what the max amp is for that connector










EXcellent. I wrote to Gigabyte to ask the same info for my first two boards. For all that I hate my As.s board, the info on the fan header capacity was in the manual.

Most people don't even think to inquire. Good for you.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


EXcellent. I wrote to Gigabyte to ask the same info for my first two boards. For all that I hate my As.s board, the info on the fan header capacity was in the manual.

Most people don't even think to inquire good for you.


Ye i also checked the asrock manual but couldn't find any info about it. I don't wanne blow 1 of those fan connectors up so i hope i get a answer soon from asrock.

I can also connect 1 of the fans to my fancontroller but that depends on asrock answer


----------



## Uncle Dolans

I want to get one of these but i am not sure it will fit in my rig :/


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uncle Dolans;15233332*
> I want to get one of these but i am not sure it will fit in my rig :/


How wide is your case?

EDIT: I see your case has a side fan. That may get in the way of coolers like the SA and D14.
EDIT 2: According to NZXT your case can fit coolers up to 144.4mm tall with the side fan and 169.4mm without. The SA is 160mm tall so if you remove the side fan everything should work!


----------



## StarDestroyer

very happy with the temps I get with i5-2500k @1.35V for 4.5GHz

SA is set to normal speed in the bios, not sure what that is, in an hour run of the hottest P95 type I had max 50-59-58-56

and I could barely hear it


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer;15236161*
> very happy with the temps I get with i5-2500k @1.35V for 4.5GHz
> 
> SA is set to normal speed in the bios, not sure what that is, in an hour run of the hottest P95 type I had max 50-59-58-56
> 
> and I could barely hear it


Normal speed? What are the other settings?


----------



## magicase

Does anyone know if the SA will fit with G.Skill Sniper ram sticks?


----------



## Uncle Dolans

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


How wide is your case?

EDIT: I see your case has a side fan. That may get in the way of coolers like the SA and D14.
EDIT 2: According to NZXT your case can fit coolers up to 144.4mm tall with the side fan and 169.4mm without. The SA is 160mm tall so if you remove the side fan everything should work!










Haha, thanks. Not sure if I want a gaping hole on the side of my case


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicase*


Does anyone know if the SA will fit with G.Skill Sniper ram sticks?


Ripjaws and RipjawsX fit at 40mm tall. According to G.Skill Snipers are 42mm tall. You should be able to fit them but may need to use pull/pull config. How wide your case is will determine if you can use push/pull. Both configs yield nearly identical temps so don't worry.









Uncle Dolans, you could always get something like this to cover up the fan slot.


----------



## magicase

So would the Ripjaw X fit under the SA in a push/push setup?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicase*


So would the Ripjaw X fit under the SA in a push/push setup?


Yes but the front fan that hangs over the ram dimms may need to be positioned too high to fit in your case. Check out these pics with my SA and Corsair XMS3 (32mm tall) for reference.


----------



## weebeast

It's so strange, no internet shop here has the silver arrow in stock:s

For example the shop where i ordered told me on 10-10-2011 that they will receive it on 11-10-2011, haven't heared anything till now so i assume they were wrong. In these 2-3 weeks before i ordered the cooler i was emailing with many shops in Holland and German and they all had problems with the silver arrow delivery. Is Thermalright stopping with the production or bringing out a new version?


----------



## solsamurai

Have you tried contacting Thermalright about this? If so and they reply post it here to help others in your area looking for SA's.

Ninja OP update complete.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;15277597*
> It's so strange, no internet shop here has the silver arrow in stock:s
> 
> For example the shop where i ordered told me on 10-10-2011 that they will receive it on 11-10-2011, haven't heared anything till now so i assume they were wrong. In these 2-3 weeks before i ordered the cooler i was emailing with many shops in Holland and German and they all had problems with the silver arrow delivery. Is Thermalright stopping with the production or bringing out a new version?


My local shop orders them from Germany, I also had 7th of October as local resuply date. Now it's changed to 4th of November








Maybe this will help you.


----------



## nekromantik

Scan in the UK was meant to get some in today but now it says Monday. Same with the Macho.


----------



## weebeast

Emailed them will let you guys know when i got a reply


----------



## Rapid7

Seems a few web shops are showing it as no longer available









I think it's more of a distribution problem.


----------



## nekromantik

Scan now have 20th october as new date of new stock.
this is annoying.


----------



## weebeast

i got a reply from thermalright!

They received a sudden wave of demand in Europe for the SA. So that's why it's out of stock in many country's!

The good news is:

A very large shipment has arrived in there main distributer in the EU, Germany (www.pc-cooling.de)

They already had it in stock so i canceled my other order and ordered it from www.pc-cooling.de. Best part i paid 3 euro more but i got a free PWM Y splitter and a other thing! Since i wanted to order a PWM Y splitter for 5-7 euro this is cheaper for me









Other shops will receive some silver arrows soon but it can take a while(i don't know how long)


----------



## solsamurai

Awesome. Thanks for posting the info!


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Awesome. Thanks for posting the info!










Hehe yeh and my SA just got shipped









By the way i asked them about the new fans:

Quote:



The TY-150 will be used in our revised Archon Rev. A. The stand alone fan package has not been released yet. The fan is 150mm in diameter (compared to 140mm of the TY-140) The fan has asymmetric mounting holes (in a rectangular orientation) so it can only be mounted on our coolers, not as a system fan. If will come with fanclips for upgrading use on our coolers.


They got very helpfull support!


----------



## Helikaon

Hey there!

Thought I'd add my own Silver Arrow to the mix. Truly a magnificent cooler.

Currently keeping my I5 2500K @ 4.5ghz pretty cool with max load temp after 8 hours p95 LFFT or SFFT 55'C with ambient temp of 29'C / 30'C It's high summer over here.

Pardon the mess in the case - was a rush build to see if everything fit. Being redone next week.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


Hehe yeh and my SA just got shipped









By the way i asked them about the new fans:

They got very helpfull support!


Nice! Thanks for sharing!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Helikaon*


Hey there!

Thought I'd add my own Silver Arrow to the mix. Truly a magnificent cooler.

Currently keeping my I5 2500K @ 4.5ghz pretty cool with max load temp after 8 hours p95 LFFT or SFFT 55'C with ambient temp of 29'C / 30'C It's high summer over here.

Pardon the mess in the case - was a rush build to see if everything fit. Being redone next week.

~snip

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Looking good! [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif Click the link in my sig and fill out your system specs proper!









...OP updated.


----------



## kscaveman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Helikaon*


Hey there!

Thought I'd add my own Silver Arrow to the mix. Truly a magnificent cooler.

Currently keeping my I5 2500K @ 4.5ghz pretty cool with max load temp after 8 hours p95 LFFT or SFFT 55'C with ambient temp of 29'C / 30'C It's high summer over here.

Pardon the mess in the case - was a rush build to see if everything fit. Being redone next week.



That is just down right B to the A looking!!







Wanna share what kind of paint you used on the clips? any prep work?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kscaveman*


That is just down right B to the A looking!!







Wanna share what kind of paint you used on the clips? any prep work?


+1. It's always good to hear how everyone paints their fans.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Helikaon*


Hey there!

Thought I'd add my own Silver Arrow to the mix. Truly a magnificent cooler.

Currently keeping my I5 2500K @ 4.5ghz pretty cool with max load temp after 8 hours p95 LFFT or SFFT 55'C with ambient temp of 29'C / 30'C It's high summer over here.


Now these are the temps for my i5-2500K at stock clocks with OCCT Linpack:





































Ambient temp is around 29~30C also.

Comparing with your temps (OC'd at 4.5GHz), mine seem to be so much high, right? I'm using Prolimatech PK TIM with just small dot (half a rice grain) in the center. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## Helikaon

I've never run Lin Pack. Will get it and run it. Could just be that that program really pushes much harder than p95. What do you get when you run p95? I've got another mate running 2500K on a TRUE-120 @ 4.2 and his temps are same as mine.

I'm using MX-4 TIM and my application method of choice is a finger wrapped in cling wrap and smearing a THIN (barely a layer) coat of TIM over the entire cpu before mounting cooler.

Paint used was normal Rustoleum spray paint. Prep work included sanding down parts with lightly with 1000 grit sand paper, then coating in primer (plastic primer for plastic, normal for metal), letting it dry and then coating in colour. The case shell and plstic frame (it's a cosmos RC1000) was then coated in a semi-gloss top coat - the matte black was a little TOO dull


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Helikaon*


I've never run Lin Pack. Will get it and run it. Could just be that that program really pushes much harder than p95. What do you get when you run p95? I've got another mate running 2500K on a TRUE-120 @ 4.2 and his temps are same as mine.

I'm using MX-4 TIM and my application method of choice is a finger wrapped in cling wrap and smearing a THIN (barely a layer) coat of TIM over the entire cpu before mounting cooler.

Paint used was normal Rustoleum spray paint. Prep work included sanding down parts with lightly with 1000 grit sand paper, then coating in primer (plastic primer for plastic, normal for metal), letting it dry and then coating in colour. The case shell and plstic frame (it's a cosmos RC1000) was then coated in a semi-gloss top coat - the matte black was a little TOO dull










Haven't run P95 yet. I will try it sometime tomorrow since I'm away from my computer now (out of town).

I would really appreciate it if you post results of your OCCT CPU:Linpack results. Please use OCCT 4.0.0.B16 though (not downloadable through OCCT's official website). Googling that version brings up many hits.


----------



## kscaveman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Helikaon*


I've never run Lin Pack. Will get it and run it. Could just be that that program really pushes much harder than p95. What do you get when you run p95? I've got another mate running 2500K on a TRUE-120 @ 4.2 and his temps are same as mine.

I'm using MX-4 TIM and my application method of choice is a finger wrapped in cling wrap and smearing a THIN (barely a layer) coat of TIM over the entire cpu before mounting cooler.

Paint used was normal Rustoleum spray paint. Prep work included sanding down parts with lightly with 1000 grit sand paper, then coating in primer (plastic primer for plastic, normal for metal), letting it dry and then coating in colour. The case shell and plstic frame (it's a cosmos RC1000) was then coated in a semi-gloss top coat - the matte black was a little TOO dull


















Thanks much! Im loving how that looks.. very tempting for my red and black theme i got goin on. Dont wanna steal ur idea thou lol


----------



## nekromantik

Thermalright emailed back saying Scan should have them in stock next week








Scan state 20th for stock but I hope its early next week so I can build it next week.
Dont feel like building it on Monday with stock cooler until I get SA and then try and install it while mb is in the case.

Btw does it come with a PWM fan splitter cable?


----------



## Altstadt

I posted a few pics a couple weeks back when I bought the SA. Finally after two weeks I was able to swap out the motherboard and add the Silver Arrow. It replaced a Megahalem, which is going with the other motherboard and 2600K to another machine in house, and it barely fits in an Antec 1200.

I had to slide the front fan up to clear the ram and if there's a 1mm gap between the fan and side window, that would be stretching it. I also had a thin Scythe fan in the window that had to removed.

I haven't had a chance to push it yet. I have it set to 4500 and I'm still loading software and as you can see below I still need re-route the video card power cables, but it appears to cool a little better then the Megahalem; a few pics are below.

~Altstadt

*Edit
On the low end, the cooling is a bit better than the Megahalem, on the high end it's pretty damn impressive so far. In Prime95 one core hit 60' and that's it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Now these are the temps for my i5-2500K at stock clocks with OCCT Linpack:





































Ambient temp is around 29~30C also.

Comparing with your temps (OC'd at 4.5GHz), mine seem to be so much high, right? I'm using Prolimatech PK TIM with just small dot (half a rice grain) in the center. What seems to be the problem?


Any idea on my problem here?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Any idea on my problem here?










I know it's not what you want to hear but have you considered re-seating the heatsink? Your temps seems high and re-seating is really the only thing you can do.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


I know it's not what you want to hear but have you considered re-seating the heatsink? Your temps seems high and re-seating is really the only thing you can do.


Haven't tried reseating yet. So the problem can't be Prime95 vs. OCCT softwares stressing the CPU differently?


----------



## tw33k

What if you tried HWMonitor to monitor temps while under load.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


What if you tried HWMonitor to monitor temps while under load.


Well, the monitoring of HWTemp is the same as OCCT's. But does OCCT stress the CPU more than Prime95 or not?

What should be my expected temps anyway?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Well, the monitoring of HWTemp is the same as OCCT's. But does OCCT stress the CPU more than Prime95 or not?


I don't know

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


What should be my expected temps anyway?


I wouldn't expect the temps to reach higher then mid 40s with the chip at that speed


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


I don't know

I wouldn't expect the temps to reach higher then mid 40s with the chip at that speed


Argh, I would try reseating. How less of a TIM is recommended anyway? Literally just half a rice grain?


----------



## tw33k

When you re-seat you'll see how much coverage the TIM has so you'll know if you got it right or not.


----------



## ehume

I quit using Prime95 because it doesn't heat my cpu as hot as OCCT/Linpack. Now Vapor over at SkinneeLabs uses pure OCCT, which I will try at some point. But Intel engineers developed LinPack to maximally stress their cpu's. I haven't found any app that heats it hotter.

Before deciding you have a problem, try OC'ing your system.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15325741*
> I quit using Prime95 because it doesn't heat my cpu as hot as OCCT/Linpack. Now Vapor over at SkinneeLabs uses pure OCCT, which I will try at some point. But Intel engineers developed LinPack to maximally stress their cpu's. I haven't found any app that heats it hotter.
> 
> Before deciding you have a problem, try OC'ing your system.


That's interesting. Do you think my temps are fine then?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15327269*
> That's interesting. Do you think my temps are fine then?


I don't know. It's been a long time since I ran a stress test when one of my rigs was not OC'd. The last time, I think, was when I set up my daughter's rig, which was designed for silence.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Altstadt*


I posted a few pics a couple weeks back when I bought the SA. Finally after two weeks I was able to swap out the motherboard and add the Silver Arrow...
~Altstadt

~snip

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
OP updated. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## Madmanden

I'll join the club in just a few days.







In the meantime I was wondering something - is it possible to undervolt the PWM fans in case I find the 900-1300 rpm too loud?


----------



## kevindd992002

Can anyone confirm with OCCT 4.0.0.B16 CPU Linpack their i5-2500K stock temps with 29~30C ambient temps?

Also, with the SA is it OK to keep the two fans as high as possible away from the board for RAM clearance? In this way, the area of the fan clips in the bottom part of the heatsink is pulled inside the heatsink body all the way through. Will this post any problems?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madmanden*


I'll join the club in just a few days.







In the meantime I was wondering something - is it possible to undervolt the PWM fans in case I find the 900-1300 rpm too loud?


You have a decently quiet case. I think you'll be surprise how little you hear them.







There's always software like Speedfan or fan controllers that support PWM fans. Those tend to only have one PWM header though.

Nice avatar btw!


----------



## nekromantik

these are back in stock at Scan!
I placed me order so should have mine Wednesday or maybe Thursday if no is at home to answer the door







ha ha


----------



## ehume

PWM fans can be undervolted. Scythe does that with one of their setups - I can't recall if it's a heatsink or just a fan.


----------



## solsamurai

I've never tried it but read elsewhere that PWM fans RPM fluctuates more randomly on fan controllers. Any truth to this? I don't have a controller atm otherwise I'd give it a go myself.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15325741*
> I quit using Prime95 because it doesn't heat my cpu as hot as OCCT/Linpack. Now Vapor over at SkinneeLabs uses pure OCCT, which I will try at some point. But Intel engineers developed LinPack to maximally stress their cpu's. I haven't found any app that heats it hotter.
> 
> Before deciding you have a problem, try OC'ing your system.


Personally I use Prime95 and LinX at the same time. From what I can tell, it does the best job of really stressing the component, just because its on fire doesn't mean its actually working. With both running and the SA, I only see 28*C Amb to 48*C load. Love my SA!


----------



## magicase

Would there be better cooling performance if i changed the TY-140 fans to Scythe GT AP15 fans?


----------



## Madmanden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


You have a decently quiet case. I think you'll be surprise how little you hear them.







There's always software like Speedfan or fan controllers that support PWM fans. Those tend to only have one PWM header though.

Nice avatar btw!










Thanks!


----------



## weebeast

I received my SA today haha! Damn it looks so great, i'm gonna make a pic as soon as possible from it next to my Z600. Wanne see which one is bigger. By the way i got 2 free PWM Y splitter, haribo candy, free fan thing lol! Great Company! Great Pice! Fast Shipping!


----------



## matrix2000x2

Before I pull the trigger on a SA, what temps should I be seeing, if I get my 2500k to 5.0ghz at less that 1.4v (is that even possible? or need more voltage?)?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;15357613*
> Before I pull the trigger on a SA, what temps should I be seeing, if I get my 2500k to 5.0ghz at less that 1.4v (is that even possible? or need more voltage?)?


No one can tell you what temps you could/should expect. There are too many variables (ambient temp, case air flow, TIM etc) What we can tell you is that you won't get a better air cooler. As for your OC, you should ask that in the Intel threads


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15357656*
> No one can tell you what temps you could/should expect. There are too many variables (ambient temp, case air flow, TIM etc) What we can tell you is that you won't get a better air cooler. As for your OC, you should ask that in the Intel threads


Also, I am expecting to have to make the SA pull/pull setup because of the Ripjaws X heatspreaders. People have been able to move up the fan so that the ram would fit. My question is, there any performance difference between pull/pull and push pull?


----------



## kevindd992002

My question is would there be a performance differnce if you move up the fan so the ram would fit? Anybody?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;15356655*
> I received my SA today haha! Damn it looks so great, i'm gonna make a pic as soon as possible from it next to my Z600. Wanne see which one is bigger. By the way i got 2 free PWM Y splitter, haribo candy, free fan thing lol! Great Company! Great Pice! Fast Shipping!


Don't you love your Z600? It's so . . . weird.

BTW. Mine is a Z600R. Is yours the same, or is there a Z600 I'm missing?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*


Also, I am expecting to have to make the SA pull/pull setup because of the Ripjaws X heatspreaders. People have been able to move up the fan so that the ram would fit. My question is, there any performance difference between pull/pull and push pull?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


My question is would there be a performance differnce if you move up the fan so the ram would fit? Anybody?


No difference on both accounts. Keep in mind what tw33k said. Other variables will effect your individual results. You should try different configs and see what works best for your setup.


----------



## nekromantik

anyone tried using the SA without the fan damp things you put on the corner of the heatsink? is it much louder?


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15368233*
> anyone tried using the SA without the fan damp things you put on the corner of the heatsink? is it much louder?


There's been this annoying tick coming from the TY-140s mounted on the SA. At first I thought something was wrong with the fans but now that I think about it, it might just be the fact that I'm missing those rubber pads...

Unfortunately I've never got them with my SA so I never knew


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Don't you love your Z600? It's so . . . weird.

BTW. Mine is a Z600R. Is yours the same, or is there a Z600 I'm missing?


Ye i like it but it was time for something new









It's called Z600 here in Holland but i can't find any difference with R version.

http://www.coolermaster.nl/product.php?product_id=4509

By the way Asrock emailed back and they said it's safe to use 2 fans on the CPU fancontroller 4 pin connection


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tizm*


There's been this annoying tick coming from the TY-140s mounted on the SA. At first I thought something was wrong with the fans but now that I think about it, it might just be the fact that I'm missing those rubber pads...

Unfortunately I've never got them with my SA so I never knew










ah!
maybe email Thermalright. Maybe you will get lucky and they will send you some.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Can anyone confirm with OCCT 4.0.0.B16 CPU Linpack their i5-2500K stock temps with 29~30C ambient temps?

Also, with the SA is it OK to keep the two fans as high as possible away from the board for RAM clearance? In this way, the area of the fan clips in the bottom part of the heatsink is pulled inside the heatsink body all the way through. Will this post any problems?


Anybody with the same setup and ambient temps can do this for me?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Anybody with the same setup and ambient temps can do this for me?


Did you try re-seating the SA yet? How did your previous TIM application do? Any TIM leak out the sides? That happened to me the first time I installed the SA. When I re-seated I used literally a half grain of rice size amount and my temps dropped by 3-5c.


----------



## Bulldognutz

Hello all. I've been lurking here for a little while now. Just received the SA today and installed in about an hour. This thing is HUGE. Here's a photo of my rig and a screenshot of the hardware monitor showing the CPU temp:


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bulldognutz*


Hello all. I've been lurking here for a little while now. Just received the SA today and installed in about an hour. This thing is HUGE. Here's a photo of my rig and a screenshot of the hardware monitor showing the CPU temp:


Photo where?


----------



## Bulldognutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Photo where?










Sorry, I can't figure out how to place a photo in the response window. Instead, I just used attachments. Any help with that?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


I quit using Prime95 because it doesn't heat my cpu as hot as OCCT/Linpack. Now Vapor over at SkinneeLabs uses pure OCCT, which I will try at some point. But Intel engineers developed LinPack to maximally stress their cpu's. I haven't found any app that heats it hotter.

Before deciding you have a problem, try OC'ing your system.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Did you try re-seating the SA yet? How did your previous TIM application do? Any TIM leak out the sides? That happened to me the first time I installed the SA. When I re-seated I used literally a half grain of rice size amount and my temps dropped by 3-5c.


Not yet because ehume suggested that I should take a note of my overclocked cpu's temp first before concluding about how hot are my temps. Oh ok, so half a grain would be, what, somewhere around 1/4 inch?! Is that really enough to cover the four cores?


----------



## solsamurai

Yes. The pressure from mounting the SA spreads it out nicely. I wasn't sure how my temps would be after placing what looked like a dot the size of the @ symbol on my keyboard. Before when I used a pea sized amount the TIM leaked out the sides of the CPU. You'll know right away if it's too little by your temps.

There's a spreadsheet on the Sandy Stable Club with several people using the SA. I'd compare temps of those individuals as part of your quest.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15376230*
> Yes. The pressure from mounting the SA spreads it out nicely. I wasn't sure how my temps would be after placing what looked like a dot the size of the @ symbol on my keyboard. Before when I used a pea sized amount the TIM leaked out the sides of the CPU. You'll know right away if it's too little by your temps.
> 
> There's a spreadsheet on the Sandy Stable Club with several people using the SA. I'd compare temps of those individuals as part of your quest.


Ok thanks









Regarding the pressure mount of the SA, do you screw in the heatsink with the pressure mount all the way loose and then start tightening it AFTER or do you do it vice versa?

EDIT: I don't see ambient temps indicated in the link you just posted







Those are very important, right?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15376259*
> Ok thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the pressure mount of the SA, do you screw in the heatsink with the pressure mount all the way loose and then start tightening it AFTER or do you do it vice versa?
> 
> EDIT: I don't see ambient temps indicated in the link you just posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are very important, right?


I'll let the Intel users answer the first part of your post.









Yes ambient temps are important, but from what I can tell your temps never hit anything above 60c. Is that true or am I reading those graphs wrong.







How are your temps during real-world situations like games with high-ultra settings or while folding?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15376362*
> I'll let the Intel users answer the first part of your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ambient temps are important, but from what I can tell your temps never hit anything above 60c. Is that true or am I reading those graphs wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your temps during real-world situations like games with high-ultra settings or while folding?


But I'll be overclocking this CPU so I would like to see very low temps







Don't they seem to be on the high side?

I haven't tried installing games yet since my rig is brand new.


----------



## solsamurai

Considering the other 2500K oweners on the Sandy Stable Club all have OC'd their chips and have temps in the high 50s-mid 60s your current temps do seem a little high. I know it's a pain to reinstall a massive cooler like our beloved SA, but I'm really curious on your TIM application at this point.

My 955 (still at stock clocks, lol) never breaks 40-41c under load. That's with a TY-140 foward top intake at 100% and abient temps from 25-28c. I'm still trying to get my airflow right, but these temps are good enough for me atm.

EDIT: I just noticed I don't have your name in the OP. Did you post a pic of your rig yet?
EDIT 2: Looked up your GPU and had a thought...maybe the hot air is being cycled up through the SA? I saw a pic you posted on another thread and noticed you have a bottom intake blowing straight up into the front intake of the SA.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15377251*
> Considering the other 2500K oweners on the Sandy Stable Club all have OC'd their chips and have temps in the high 50s-mid 60s your current temps do seem a little high. I know it's a pain to reinstall a massive cooler like our beloved SA, but I'm really curious on your TIM application at this point.
> 
> My 955 (still at stock clocks, lol) never breaks 40-41c under load. That's with a TY-140 foward top intake at 100% and abient temps from 25-28c. I'm still trying to get my airflow right, but these temps are good enough for me atm.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed I don't have your name in the OP. Did you post a pic of your rig yet?
> EDIT 2: Looked up your GPU and had a thought...maybe the hot air is being cycled up through the SA? I saw a pic you posted on another thread and noticed you have a bottom intake blowing straight up into the front intake of the SA.


But the users on the Sandy Stable club are using Prime95 right? My temps are tested with OCCT 4.0.0.B16 which, according to ehume, stresses the CPU MORE than Prime95. So I don't know which is which?

I did post a pic in another thread, I'm not sure if I posted it here yet but here it is:










As you can see, even if I have a bottom intake blowing upwards I also have a mid-case fan that blows air towards the removed PCI slot vents. Does that contribute to something?

Oh one more thing, I still didn't setup Fan Xpert properly. It is still in its default configuration that is the PWM profile makes the two TY-140's in my SA run at only 1000RPM when temps are below 60C (that means when I'm using OCCT the highest my TY-140's go is 1000RPM only). Should I turn it up to full 1300RPM and test again?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15377562*
> But the users on the Sandy Stable club are using Prime95 right? My temps are tested with OCCT 4.0.0.B16 which, according to ehume, stresses the CPU MORE than Prime95. So I don't know which is which?
> 
> I did post a pic in another thread, I'm not sure if I posted it here yet but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Should I turn it up to full 1300RPM and test again?*


Wouldn't hurt for comparison and more data. Perhaps the bottom TY-140's are creating a hot air pocket that's pushing hot air from the GPU into the SA. What are you temps like with the bottom intake off? I'll update the OP as well. You've been posting here for awhile. It's about time you're officially in the club!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15377580*
> Wouldn't hurt for comparison and more data. Perhaps the bottom TY-140's are creating a hot air pocket that's pushing hot air from the GPU into the SA. What are you temps like with the bottom intake off? I'll update the OP as well. You've been posting here for awhile. It's about time you're officially in the club!


Ok, but as your recommendation I will try to re-seat my SA anyway this weekend







Do most people do it with a size of the @ sign in the keyboard as well?

Hmmm, I thought everything is working properly with the bottom intake fan installed. I thought it would be beneficial for overall system performance especially for the GPU.

Lol, yeah. Thanks for adding me to the club


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15377641*
> Ok, but as your recommendation I will try to re-seat my SA anyway this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do most people do it with a size of the @ sign in the keyboard as well?
> 
> Hmmm, I thought everything is working properly with the bottom intake fan installed. I thought it would be beneficial for overall system performance especially for the GPU.
> 
> Lol, yeah. Thanks for adding me to the club


I didn't mean your current setup is wrong. Just trying to help you figure out the source of the issue.














Trying different configs is the only way you'll find the best setup. I'm still experimenting with mine, lol. At this point I'm looking into a new case.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15378467*
> I didn't mean your current setup is wrong. Just trying to help you figure out the source of the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying different configs is the only way you'll find the best setup. I'm still experimenting with mine, lol. At this point I'm looking into a new case.


No worries







I think the most probable solution as of now would be re-seating the SA. I hope that the dust-shape scratches that it had when I installed it don't contribute to my problem.

To all Intel users with the SA:

Regarding the pressure mount of the SA, do you screw in the heatsink with the pressure mount all the way loose and then start tightening it AFTER or do you do it vice versa?

Thanks


----------



## Altstadt

I never thought about the way I mounted mine, but I've done it twice, and I'm about to do it again.

The first time I tightened down the two outside fasteners first, with the center screw all the way out, and then tightened down the center screw. The second time I had the center pressure screw half way down before I tightened the outside screws. Since it was in the case the second time, it made it a little easier and quicker.

~Altstadt


----------



## Bulldognutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15374538*
> Photo where?


The photo and screenshot are in the post now. Sorry about the confusion earlier.


----------



## nekromantik

im interested in what way to mount it too on a i5 2500k rig.
I want to do it good way first time as I hate having to re-do heatsinks.

I was thinking about adding the heatsink once the board is in the case so I dont damage it by lifting the board on its own while the SA is attached.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


im interested in what way to mount it too on a i5 2500k rig.
I want to do it good way first time as I hate having to re-do heatsinks.

I was thinking about adding the heatsink once the board is in the case so I dont damage it by lifting the board on its own while the SA is attached.


The SA was VERY difficult to install the first time for me b/c I did it inside my case. The last couple times I've installed it outside and it was worlds easier.







Yes, it's heavy but if you go slow and hold the m/b on the top portion nothing bends at all. I know it sucks to redo things but it's always worth it when the best results are achieved.

EDIT: There's several videos on youtube if you would like to see people installing the SA on Intel boards.


----------



## Madmanden

I just installed it in my case. It was a bit difficult getting the fans on, but otherwise it went fine. I had to remove my graphics card first though.


----------



## magicase

Best way to install the SA is to do it out side the case first. Then put the fans on then put it in the case.


----------



## nekromantik

i just installed it and I put the first outside fan on outside and then put it in case.
was so annoying as I cud not attach it on me own ha ha
had to get 2nd person to help.

I think I need to re do everything as with the case open im getting idle temp of 32 degrees while on stock so case closed it will be higher. you guys agree I need to re do?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;15386245*
> Best way to install the SA is to do it out side the case first. Then put the fans on then put it in the case.


Agreed sir! To each his/her own though. As long as you get that beast installed it's all good!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15386301*
> i just installed it and I put the first outside fan on outside and then put it in case.
> was so annoying as I cud not attach it on me own ha ha
> had to get 2nd person to help.
> 
> I think I need to re do everything as with the case open im getting idle temp of 32 degrees while on stock so case closed it will be higher. you guys agree I need to re do?


Idle temps don't matter. It's all about load temps. Are you running the fans at 100% or using your m/b's PWM function? Also you should note your ambient temps as that will have a big effect on your system.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15386353*
> Idle temps don't matter. It's all about load temps. Are you running the fans at 100% or using your m/b's PWM function? Also you should note your ambient temps as that will have a big effect on your system.


im using pwm.
i cant check ambient at the moment as no way of checking it.
one of my ram sticks is faulty so I gotta return them both.
until i get new ones I cant check load temps.


----------



## ehume

Kevin. If you can, you might scoot your top intake fan further forward.

With fanXpert set to Standard, any pwm fans hooked to your header will not hit max unless you hit a temp that calls for max speed. One nice thing about fanXpert is that you can see a graph of temp vs fan speed. That will tell you how fast your mb proposes to run your fans. Maybe you're just not running hot enough yet.


----------



## solsamurai

nekromantik, you might as well reinstall the SA when the new ram arrives. I highly reccomend installing outside the case. Worlds easier IMO. You can also check your previous TIM application to see if you used too much.


----------



## HWI

Get a test bench and it won't matter if you install things in your case or not.


----------



## nekromantik

i think i used too less tbh
i used less then a pea size amount.
i was expecting lower idle temp with case off then 32-34,


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15386570*
> Get a test bench and it won't matter if you install things in your case or not.


Ha, indeed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15386610*
> i think i used too less tbh
> i used less then a pea size amount.
> i was expecting lower idle temp with case off then 32-34,


Half a rice grain amount would be better. When you remove the SA look carefully at how it spread. If it ran over the sides you used too much. Again your idle temps are not critical especially if your fans are running at lower rpm. Ambient temps play a big role in your system temps so do make note of it when you can. Reseat the SA when the new ram arrives and do some load tests then. Until then don't stress about it.
















Oh, and be sure to post a pic soon as well!


----------



## nekromantik

ha ha
thanks for advice everyone.
I think my 8 pin power connector might be making airflow hard as I gotta run it from the psu to the connector from the front as the cable is not long enough to run around the back.
It sometimes touches the back of the SA :S will try and sort that though.

once I get the RAM il leave it as is and do some prime95 tests at 4ghz and see what temps I get. Hopefully they are below 70! if not then I will re set the SA.


----------



## solsamurai

Sounds good! You can always get an 8-pin extension cable to help solve that issue.


----------



## nekromantik

cable management is my weak point









its like a jungle at the bottom of the case ha ha

on my q6600 I got pretty good temps with my Xiggy cooler even with 8 pin power dangling about ha ha


----------



## solsamurai

If you can get your cables all tucked out of the way it will definately help your airflow.







I spent over an hour last time on my case, lol.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15386610*
> i think i used too less tbh
> i used less then a pea size amount.
> i was expecting lower idle temp with case off then 32-34,


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15386834*
> If you can get your cables all tucked out of the way it will definately help your airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent over an hour last time on my case, lol.


yeah it is a good idea but takes patience ha ha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15386890*


I used half of that I think.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15386459*
> Kevin. If you can, you might scoot your top intake fan further forward.
> 
> With fanXpert set to Standard, any pwm fans hooked to your header will not hit max unless you hit a temp that calls for max speed. One nice thing about fanXpert is that you can see a graph of temp vs fan speed. That will tell you how fast your mb proposes to run your fans. Maybe you're just not running hot enough yet.


What do you mean scoot my top intake forward?

Yeah, I saw that in Fan Xpert, the graphs. Which is better anyway, Standard, Silent, Turbo, Intelligent, Stable, or User? Which do you set yours?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15386949*
> I used half of that I think.


is half of that even better?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15387644*
> What do you mean scoot my top intake forward?
> 
> Yeah, I saw that in Fan Xpert, the graphs. Which is better anyway, Standard, Silent, Turbo, Intelligent, Stable, or User? Which do you set yours?
> 
> is half of that even better?


It looks like your top fan could be moved further forward. It would feed more air to the intake of your heatsink.

I set mine on standard.


----------



## Daggerfist

Does anyone know if the SA will fit in a HAF 932 with the side fan attached?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15387677*
> It looks like your top fan could be moved further forward. It would feed more air to the intake of your heatsink.
> 
> I set mine on standard.


Well, the screw layout of that top intake fan is aligned with the screw pattern of the case so that leaves me with no choice of moving it further forward unless I mod it? Is it interfering with the heatsink flow?

Do you think it's too strong of an intake fan? Should I replace it with the 700RPM version?


----------



## nekromantik

just ran prime95 blend for 30 mins with case open and im getting max temps of 48 51 51 52. this is at stock with stock vcore 1.168v according to cpu-z.

that seem ok for stock with SA? ambient temp is around 15 degrees.


----------



## Madmanden

Add me please.







Finally shot a picture:


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmanden;15396212*
> Add me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally shot a picture:


I'd say put the second fan as push or remove the case exhaust fan...


----------



## nekromantik

is push pull better on SA then both fans pushing?


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15398379*
> is push pull better on SA then both fans pushing?


Push/push will always be better then Pull/Pull or Push/Pull if the cooler allows it.


----------



## nekromantik

ok i thought so thats why both mine are push.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmanden;15396212*
> Add me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally shot a picture:


OP update incoming.







I agree that you should remove your exhaust fan. It's more than likely not as powerful as the TY-140's and the amount of air they push.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;15398977*
> Push/push will always be better then Pull/Pull or Push/Pull if the cooler allows it.


Not really for the SA. Several users/tests have shown that the difference between the two setups is about 1-2c at most.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Well, the screw layout of that top intake fan is aligned with the screw pattern of the case so that leaves me with no choice of moving it further forward unless I mod it? Is it interfering with the heatsink flow?

Do you think it's too strong of an intake fan? Should I replace it with the 700RPM version?


Velcro. Zipties. Let no minor holes block your way.

Can a fan be too strong? Only if it is too noisy. Only you can judge that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Velcro. Zipties. Let no minor holes block your way.

Can a fan be too strong? Only if it is too noisy. Only you can judge that.


I think moving it a little more forward is not possible because there is a cut hole in the other side of the case that gives space to the extra diameter of the fan. Moving it a little bit forward would make the fan interfere with the width of the case and I wouldn't be able to close my fan. So will a 140mm be more appropriate this time?

If it's not too noisy for me, you think I'm good to go with this?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


I think moving it a little more forward is not possible because there is a cut hole in the other side of the case that gives space to the extra diameter of the fan. Moving it a little bit forward would make the fan interfere with the width of the case and I wouldn't be able to close my fan. So will a 140mm be more appropriate this time?

If it's not too noisy for me, you think I'm good to go with this?


Stay with the 200mm fan.

And it looks like you are good to go.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Stay with the 200mm fan.

And it looks like you are good to go.


Thanks.


----------



## inertia8

Hi All,

About to embark on my first Sandy build and decided on the Silver Arrow, given previous good experience with a TRUE Black, which has cooled my Q6600 rig for the past 3-4 years








.

Hoping to start the build tomorrow, I don't yet have a graphics card and will use the iGPU, still haven't decided on the which card to get, currently have an old 8800GTX in the Q6600 box that I might use for a few months..

I'll post up some pics of the build to join the club, this is a great resource, thanks to all who have contributed so far!


----------



## MercurySteam

Looking to join the club. My initial installation of the Silver Arrow was....... ******ed to put it lightly. I mounted 90 degrees differently because my memory was too tall when I could've just swapped the position of one of the fans. Plus my side panel wouldn't fit on due to the fact that the fans were the wrong way round. It's all fixed now though, and here's what the finished product looks like:


----------



## nekromantik

i had my fans the side with the arrows up too ha ha
il take a picture to join the club once I know if its seated properly.
It will be monday when replacement RAM arrives and I can stress test it.


----------



## kevindd992002

If I decide to NOT use push/push configuration due to side fan clearance, what would be better push/pull or pull/pull? By how much temps do they differ with the default push/push?

And if I decide with those NON-DEFAULT fan configs, how high should I install the fans? Should they be center with the height of the cooler?


----------



## weebeast

Oke guys so i installed my cpu yesterday and it was a hell of a job lol. Check the pictures(it almost didn't fit):


















































I also had a question, when i placed the SA on the cpu, i needed to remove it again and put it back on. When i was doing that i saw that the thermal paste was on the whole cpu(i maybe used a little bit too much). I wanne know if my temps are oke or not

4,5 ghz:

Intel burn test hit 79 degrees under load
Prime hits 67 max under load.

I think that too high or not?

CPU voltage is 1,344
VID is 1.3611

By the way you need to tight that little thing on the cooler. Around 40-70 lsb, did you guys put it loose or tight it a little bit?

Thanks!


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


Oke guys so i installed my cpu yesterday and it was a hell of a job lol. Check the pictures(it almost didn't fit):


















































I also had a question, when i placed the SA on the cpu, i needed to remove it again and put it back on. When i was doing that i saw that the thermal paste was on the whole cpu(i maybe used a little bit too much). I wanne know if my temps are oke or not

4,5 ghz:

Intel burn test hit 79 degrees under load
Prime hits 67 max under load.

I think that too high or not?

CPU voltage is 1,344
VID is 1.3611

By the way you need to tight that little thing on the cooler. Around 40-70 lsb, did you guys put it loose or tight it a little bit?

Thanks!


Temps seem a bit high for ibt anyway.

I tightened the 40-70 lbs thing all the way down because I have a lapped cpu. You may not need to go all the way. Work with it be fore you mount it and see how many turns it takes to get it about halfway. After you install it, shoot for that.


----------



## nekromantik

i tightned my wight all the way down.
may loosen it after some tests and see if there is any difference.

@weebeast your p95 reading is fine but how long did you run it for?
IBT does stress the cpu more then P95 so should be hotter but not sure if thats too hot as I dont use IBT. For Prime you should make sure your temps are 75 or below after at least a few hours.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *breenemeister*


Temps seem a bit high for ibt anyway.

I tightened the 40-70 lbs thing all the way down because I have a lapped cpu. You may not need to go all the way. Work with it be fore you mount it and see how many turns it takes to get it about halfway. After you install it, shoot for that.


I think that i will need to install it again from the start







.I made the lbs loose when installing and tighted it a bit in the end

Quote:



@Work with it be fore you mount it and see how many turns it takes to get it about halfway. After you install it, shoot for that.


That's a good one i will do that for sure

@nekromantik i'm running it for a hour at the moment the max temps are 68 degrees


----------



## nekromantik

good luck with the re-sit









i really hate having to re-sit it as I really dont wanna remove the mobo from case and while its in the case the SA is a b***h to put on!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


If I decide to NOT use push/push configuration due to side fan clearance, what would be better push/pull or pull/pull? By how much temps do they differ with the default push/push?

And if I decide with those NON-DEFAULT fan configs, how high should I install the fans? Should they be center with the height of the cooler?


Anyone knows about this?


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


If I decide to NOT use push/push configuration due to side fan clearance, what would be better push/pull or pull/pull? By how much temps do they differ with the default push/push?

And if I decide with those NON-DEFAULT fan configs, how high should I install the fans? Should they be center with the height of the cooler?


Push will always be marginally better than pull, so push/pull is theoretically better than pull/pull, but I doubt you will notice the difference. The difference from push/push should be 1-2C, which is within the range of the normal variability of these temp measurements anyway. I run mine as pull/pull because of the RAM heat spreaders; temps are in the mid-50s in P95.

The fans should be centered relative to the fin arrays to maximize the area getting direct airflow. Again though, if you have to move them slightly due to issues with clearance at the bottom or the top, you won't see a drastic decrease in cooling efficiency.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


Push will always be marginally better than pull, so push/pull is theoretically better than pull/pull, but I doubt you will notice the difference. The difference from push/push should be 1-2C, which is within the range of the normal variability of these temp measurements anyway. I run mine as pull/pull because of the RAM heat spreaders; temps are in the mid-50s in P95.

The fans should be centered relative to the fin arrays to maximize the area getting direct airflow. Again though, if you have to move them slightly due to issues with clearance at the bottom or the top, you won't see a drastic decrease in cooling efficiency.


Ok. Let me just confirm, pull/pull is the ONLY configuration that will solve RAM clearance right? How much temp difference would the pull/have from push/pull?


----------



## nekromantik

you can have one fan on the back of the heatsink towards the back of the case as a pull and then the middle fan as either push or pull. Stock config is one fan towards RAM side and one middle.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


you can have one fan on the back of the heatsink towards the back of the case as a pull and then the middle fan as either push or pull. Stock config is one fan towards RAM side and one middle.


From the two non-stock configs you just stated, which is better? I think the pull/pull config is better since it pulls heat from both towers? Unlike the push/pull that pushes and pulls heat from only one tower that is nearest the back of the case, what do you think?


----------



## nekromantik

yeah if I was going for a fan towards the rear of my case I would try pull/pull.


----------



## Kisakuku

I might have misunderstood, I thought by push/pull you meant push on the first tower and pull on the second. One fan per tower as pull/pull or push/push is definitely better than two fans on one tower and none on the other.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


I might have misunderstood, I thought by push/pull you meant push on the first tower and pull on the second. One fan per tower as pull/pull or push/push is definitely better than two fans on one tower and none on the other.


Great, thanks for the confirmation







I just finished reseating and installing the fans in a pull/pull config. I have to test my temps now.


----------



## nekromantik

no I meant one fan on the tower towards the rear and then the 2nd fan on the back to the other tower. that way you can use tall RAM.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15418322*
> no I meant one fan on the tower towards the rear and then the 2nd fan on the back to the other tower. that way you can use tall RAM.


For the record, I have G.Skill Ripjaws and I was able to set up my Silver Arrow in push/push. The front fan is at the highest point it can be and still have the clips in place though. However, it works. I would recommend everyone at least try it that way before giving up and going pull/pull.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister;15419765*
> For the record, I have G.Skill Ripjaws and I was able to set up my Silver Arrow in push/push. The front fan is at the highest point it can be and still have the clips in place though. However, it works. I would recommend everyone at least try it that way before giving up and going pull/pull.


If you were referring to me, I was also on push/push with my Ripjaws X before. The "clearance" problem I was referring to was with my side fan. With push/push, as you've said one of the push fans (the one on top of the RAM modules) is in its highest position. That means it interferes with my side fan. Pull/pull config solved this problem.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *breenemeister*


For the record, I have G.Skill Ripjaws and I was able to set up my Silver Arrow in push/push. The front fan is at the highest point it can be and still have the clips in place though. However, it works. I would recommend everyone at least try it that way before giving up and going pull/pull.


i have mine on push push atm.
tomorrow I will change it to push on RAM side HS and then pull on middle fan.


----------



## Madmanden

My computer is pretty quiet overall, so I could hear the TY-140 fans, especially @ 1300 rpm. So I decided to try connecting them to a fan controller. So now I'm guesstimating they're running at 700 rpm and they're blissfully quiet.







I lost the PWM function, but that's ok. I value silence over performance anyway - besides, I can still easily crank up the rpm if needed (I doubt I'll need it though).


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madmanden*


My computer is pretty quiet overall, so I could hear the TY-140 fans, especially @ 1300 rpm. So I decided to try connecting them to a fan controller. So now I'm guesstimating they're running at 700 rpm and they're blissfully quiet.







I lost the PWM function, but that's ok. I value silence over performance anyway - besides, I can still easily crank up the rpm if needed (I doubt I'll need it though).


The lightest duty cycle on TY-140s is around 600-650 RPM. Why would you not use that instead at temps below a certain threshold?


----------



## nekromantik

here is my SA!
please add me to the club


----------



## Madmanden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


The lightest duty cycle on TY-140s is around 600-650 RPM. Why would you not use that instead at temps below a certain threshold?


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. It's rated 900-1300 rpm is it not? At least it was running 900 rpm @ idle before.


----------



## Juanchioo

can someone do a test to see the performance difference between push/push and pull/pull?


----------



## nekromantik

mine is on pull push at the moment, fan towards RAM is pushing and middle fan pulling.
After about hour on P95 im at 57 58 57 57 using 1.25v.
sounds good so far just hope it stays below 70 for 4.5 @ 1.25v as otherwise i will have to re sit as at 4.6+ it might get over 80.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madmanden*


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. It's rated 900-1300 rpm is it not? At least it was running 900 rpm @ idle before.


The fan speed at idle is determined by the default fan speed setting on your mobo. Change it to the lightest allowed duty cycle (on my Asus P8P67 Deluxe it's 20%) and your idle fan speed will drop to around 600 rpm. This way you will retain your ability to ramp up the speed at full load. Mine is set to go to around 900 rpm at 55-60C, which is still plenty quiet.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


mine is on pull push at the moment, fan towards RAM is pushing and middle fan pulling.
After about hour on P95 im at 57 58 58 58 using 1.25v.
sounds good so far just hope it stays below 70 for 4.5 @ 1.25v as otherwise i will have to re sit as at 4.6+ it might get over 80.


I'm not sure I understand the logic of putting both fans on the front fin array and leaving the rear one fanless unless you have a rear case exhaust fan that sits extremely close to it and is aligned perfectly. Or did I misunderstand your fan config?


----------



## Madmanden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


The fan speed at idle is determined by the default fan speed setting on your mobo. Change it to the lightest allowed duty cycle (on my Asus P8P67 Deluxe it's 20%) and your idle fan speed will drop to around 600 rpm. This way you will retain your ability to ramp up the speed at full load. Mine is set to go to around 900 rpm at 55-60C, which is still plenty quiet.


Ah, I see.







My mobo works differently then, because I had already set it at the lowest setting (level 1) and it was idling @ 900 rpm.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madmanden*


Ah, I see.







My mobo works differently then, because I had already set it at the lowest setting (level 1) and it was idling @ 900 rpm.


Does ASRock have any software utilities that allow you to define your own rpm vs temp curve? I guess SpeedFan could work too.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kisakuku*


I'm not sure I understand the logic of putting both fans on the front fin array and leaving the rear one fanless unless you have a rear case exhaust fan that sits extremely close to it and is aligned perfectly. Or did I misunderstand your fan config?


you misunderstood








i mean one fan per fin
fin on the RAM side is push and the middle fan on the second fin is pull.

3 hours into Prime blend im still at 56 58 57 57
with ambient temp of 22


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


you misunderstood








i mean one fan per fin
fin on the RAM side is push and the middle fan on the second fin is pull.

3 hours into Prime blend im still at 56 58 57 57
with ambient temp of 22


I guess what threw me off was you calling the second fan "the middle fan". What is it in the middle of if it's a pull fan on the second fin array?


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;15435789*
> I guess what threw me off was you calling the second fan "the middle fan". What is it in the middle of if it's a pull fan on the second fin array?


I dont quite understand your question. Sorry.
What do you mean by "What is it in the middle of it"?

You can have multiple different fan configs, push push is RAM side fin push and then the other fin push too but with the fan in the middle.

Then you can change either of them to pull or both to pull. You can even have both fans on one fin if you wish.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15436302*
> I dont quite understand your question. Sorry.
> What do you mean by "What is it in the middle of it"?
> 
> You can have multiple different fan configs, push push is RAM side fin push and then the other fin push too but with the fan in the middle.
> 
> Then you can change either of them to pull or both to pull. You can even have both fans on one fin if you wish.


Dangling modifiers will do me in. I was asking "What is it in the middle of?", meaning if the "middle" fan is actually a pull fan on the second fin array, it is no longer in the middle of the heat sink.


----------



## nekromantik

well I still call it middle as you got left side and right side and then middle.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15436981*
> well I still call it middle as you got left side and right side and then middle.


My head a splode.


----------



## tw33k

If the middle fan is connected to the tower closest to the RAM it is pulling. If it is connected to the rear tower it is pushing.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15437050*
> If the middle fan is connected to the tower closest to the RAM it is pulling. If it is connected to the rear tower it is pushing.


But nekromantik was talking about the "middle" fan pulling on the rear tower.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;15437684*
> But nekromantik was talking about the "middle" fan pulling on the rear tower.


The only way that could happen is if the fan was pointing inwards (not recommended)


----------



## nekromantik

to clear this up.
the tower towards the RAM has the fan with the arrow on the fan pointing towards the tower while the second tower has the fan in the middle with arrow pointing towards the first tower.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15438662*
> to clear this up.
> the tower towards the RAM has the fan with the arrow on the fan pointing towards the tower while the second tower has the fan in the middle with arrow pointing towards the first tower.


Like tw33k said above... NOT RECOMMENDED.


----------



## nekromantik

i dont see why.
temps after 8 hours of Prime95 are 57 59 58 59 which is quite good.


----------



## Kisakuku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15439131*
> i dont see why.
> temps after 8 hours of Prime95 are 57 59 58 59 which is quite good.


You have two fans blowing into your front fin array from opposite directions. Instead, you should try to create a unidirectional airflow through your case.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kisakuku;15439458*
> You have two fans blowing into your front fin array from opposite directions. Instead, you should try to create a unidirectional airflow through your case.


I will try that and then compare my temps.


----------



## ehume

Check out item 4 in my sig, chapter 3: In and out Games.


----------



## ehume

Also, I was looking at my San Ace 9S1212H401. It had just finished teaming up with the TY-140 to produce a TOA (temp over ambient) of 50.2c at 40.5 dBA. As a comparison, the stock fans produce a TOA of 50.6c to 51.3c while making 46 DBA noise.

The 9S1212L401 was again a champ with quiet performance - just like the TY-140. I was looking at the fan when I figured it out. Here is a pic of one of my 9S1212L401's and one of my TY-140's:










Notice the similarity in blade shapes. The nominal 1500 rpm San Ace is about the quietest, best performing 120mm fan I have (and I have many). Ditto that among the 140mm's for the TY-140. Looking at the blades, one can see why they are both such excellent fans.


----------



## nekromantik

if im getting average Prime95 temps of 58 with 1.25v for 4.5ghz on my 2500k with push and pull, is there any reason to change to push push? As far as I know it will only be a difference of 1-2 degrees.


----------



## tw33k

Are you saying yours is set up like this:

|FAN-->|<--Fan


----------



## ehume

You do have your choices.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Are you saying yours is set up like this:

|FAN-->|<--Fan


no
I have not got 2 fans on one tower.
first fan towards the RAM is <---- and then the other tower the fan is in the middle facing --->

@ ehume

mine is like the second picture exp that i got my 2nd fan in the middle and not towards the rear of the case.


----------



## inertia8

I can be officially added to the club now, haven't got the machine running yet, tomorrow night will be cabling night... changed PSU to a Seasonic X-760 as I had to put the Antec 650w back into the box I took it from (the quattro 850w I put in it's place was deemed too noisy







).

Corsair Vengeance LP fit with about 3-4mm of clearance but I reckon I'll need to reclaim 1-2mm of that so that I can put the side panel on, looks dead even atm.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*











You do have your choices.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


no
I have not got 2 fans on one tower.
first fan towards the RAM is <---- and then the other tower the fan is in the middle facing --->

@ ehume

mine is like the second picture exp that i got my 2nd fan in the middle and not towards the rear of the case.


This?


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


This?











no
one fan per tower
front fan is pushing and them 2nd fan is on other tower right side pulling.


----------



## ehume

This?


----------



## kevindd992002

I think he means one fan per tower. The tower near the RAM slots has a fan PUSHING towards the rear of the case and the other tower has a fan PULLING towards the front of the case. In this way the airflow is against each other which is not recommended at all.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *inertia8*


I can be officially added to the club now, haven't got the machine running yet, tomorrow night will be cabling night... changed PSU to a Seasonic X-760 as I had to put the Antec 650w back into the box I took it from (the quattro 850w I put in it's place was deemed too noisy







).

Corsair Vengeance LP fit with about 3-4mm of clearance but I reckon I'll need to reclaim 1-2mm of that so that I can put the side panel on, looks dead even atm.


OP updated.







Let us know how the ram clearance goes with your case.









Man, I'm away from OCN for the weekend and some major airflow science breaks out in the club!









Juanchioo, I plan on changing from Push/Pull to Pull/Pull soon and will post my findings.







Others have stated before the difference in temps is at most 1~2c.


----------



## nekromantik

solsamurai did you add me. i posted my pic 2-3 pages back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15454170*
> I think he means one fan per tower. The tower near the RAM slots has a fan PUSHING towards the rear of the case and the other tower has a fan PULLING towards the front of the case. In this way the airflow is against each other which is not recommended at all.


yes thats correct.
I will change it soon to push push and observe temps.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

:wave2:Hi everyone. I'm just checking in & everything is running o.k at this point. I would like to post a 5.1GHz overclock with 1.47v with the arrow & my temp's are fine for everyday usage, I can say its VERY possible to do this, I haven't seen my CPU in everyday usage go above 63c yet.....
















Just reading about the thread I've got a right to left air flow in my case -see below










Thats 4 14cm Scythe fan in sync and I always leave them on max, they are probably as loud as my video cards so altogether no problems... I'm wondering what the best setup would be, I sure hot air would blow around in the case unless a right to left setup?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15442238*
> Are you saying yours is set up like this:
> 
> |FAN-->|<--Fan


You answered "no" to this but it is how you have it. Your fans are working against other and can't do their job


----------



## Sergov

Hey guys and girls,

Does the Silver Arrow fit in a Corsair Graphite 600T without making any adjustments? Does the heatsink/fans interfere with the top 200 mm fan or can it be mounted without any problems?

Thanks in advance

Sergov


----------



## nekromantik

i switched to both fans as push and now running Prime95 blend for 30 mins so far at 1.320v for 4.8ghz.

Current temps are 67 70 71 71. I think im going to need to re-sit the SA as with a voltage of 1.32 it should not get that high in 30 mins.


----------



## tw33k

My chip is running @ 4GHz and load temp is ~37c. I have 3 fans on the Silver Arrow and lots of good air flow but yours still seems too high


----------



## nekromantik

mine was average 58 degrees with push pull config and 1.25v for 4.5ghz

30 degress load is a bit too low. I very much doubt you can stay at 30 while using prime95.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


mine was average 58 degrees with push pull config and 1.25v for 4.5ghz

30 degress load is a bit too low. I very much doubt you can stay at 30 while using prime95.


Not that it's neccessary because Aida does a good job at stressing the CPU but just to prove a point, I ran Prime95 for 30 minutes. Average temp was, like I said, ~37c. Ambient temp 17c


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15466066*
> Not that it's neccessary because Aida does a good job at stressing the CPU but just to prove a point, I ran Prime95 for 30 minutes. Average temp was, like I said, ~37c. Ambient temp 17c


Drooling over ambient temp of 17C! Ambient temp in our tropical country is 32C, my goodness :|


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15466186*
> Drooling over ambient temp of 17C! Ambient temp in our tropical country is 32C, my goodness :|


It's cold here today. It gets really hot here in the summer tho.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15466066*
> Not that it's neccessary because Aida does a good job at stressing the CPU but just to prove a point, I ran Prime95 for 30 minutes. Average temp was, like I said, ~37c. Ambient temp 17c


you got a different chip
cant compare temps of a AMD to Intel


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15466345*
> you got a different chip
> cant compare temps of a AMD to Intel


I'm not







You said my temps would be higher running Prime so I proved that wasn't true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15465323*
> mine was average 58 degrees with push pull config and 1.25v for 4.5ghz
> 
> *30 degress load is a bit too low. I very much doubt you can stay at 30 while using prime95*.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15466382*
> I'm not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said my temps would be higher running Prime so I proved that wasn't true


sorry thought you was saying mine are high because you getting 37.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15466404*
> sorry thought you was saying mine are high because you getting 37.


No worries


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15458268*
> solsamurai did you add me. i posted my pic 2-3 pages back.
> 
> yes thats correct.
> I will change it soon to push push and observe temps.


Sorry I missed you! OP updated!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;15458557*
> :wave2:Hi everyone. I'm just checking in & everything is running o.k at this point. I would like to post a 5.1GHz overclock with 1.47v with the arrow & my temp's are fine for everyday usage, I can say its VERY possible to do this, I haven't seen my CPU in everyday usage go above 63c yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just reading about the thread I've got a right to left air flow in my case -see below
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/~snip]http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/~snip[/URL] Thats 4 14cm Scythe fan in sync and I always leave them on max, they are probably as loud as my video cards so altogether no problems... I'm wondering what the best setup would be, I sure hot air would blow around in the case unless a right to left setup?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks nice! I'll update the OP to this post. [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## nekromantik

thanks


----------



## solsamurai

So I may try Pull/Pull this weekend and was wondering if anyone has tried removing and reusing the rubber pads for fans?


----------



## Buzzin92

Am i able to join this club? I actually have the Cogage arrow (Basically a Silver Arrow).

Currently running my G6950 *Passive cooled with *no* fan* Overclocked at 4GHz.

Idles at 29*C
Full load during LinX 54*C

I am *VERY* happy with the results


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*


Am i able to join this club? I actually have the Cogage arrow (Basically a Silver Arrow).

Currently running my G6950 *Passive cooled with *no* fan* Overclocked at 4GHz.

Idles at 29*C
Full load during LinX 54*C

I am *VERY* happy with the results










Please refer to the OP for how to join. And yes, I welcome all Cogage Arrow owners!


----------



## mastrflexx

Here's my SA in my Sig Rig..


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastrflexx;15492672*
> Here's my SA in my Sig Rig..


Welcome! OP updated.


----------



## Buzzin92

Heres mine




































And temps:










I will be adding the TR TY-140 fan tomorrow as I will be replacing the CPU with an i3 530. Might still try it passive first though









EDIT:

I also should mention that I have only JUST literally installed the cooler







I am very happy with the temps!


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;13137503*


would love to know what kinda temps them 570s get??


----------



## nekromantik

At the moment im 11 and half hours into a Prime95 blend test and average temp is 69 degrees with 1.33v for 4.8ghz.

This is with ambient temp of 23 degrees.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;15492822*
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~snip snip I will be adding the TR TY-140 fan tomorrow as I will be replacing the CPU with an i3 530. Might still try it passive first though EDIT: I also should mention that I have only JUST literally installed the cooler I am very happy with the temps![/QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice pics and cool minature ship behind your rig! [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif Welcome to the club!


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15493646*
> Very nice pics and cool minature ship behind your rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks!


----------



## solsamurai

Awesome!


----------



## nekromantik

I been watching some movies today and after about 3 and half hours to 4 hours my temps were around 47-48 degrees. CPU load only been around 30% with ambient temp of 21 degrees.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15504588*
> I been watching some movies today and after about 3 and half hours to 4 hours my temps were around 47-48 degrees. CPU load only been around 30% with ambient temp of 21 degrees.


I overclocked my G6950 to 4.3 earlier, played crysis 2 for a while and looked at temps, never went above 55*C Still on passive cooling too which is just awesomely quiet


----------



## kevindd992002

I have 5 TY-140's in my system (2 being installed in my SA). At 100% PWM signal, the 2 SA fans reach about 1340 RPM. For case fans, the 3rd can reach 1290 RPM, 4th can reach 1290 RPM also, and the 5th can only reach 1245 RPM.

Is this normal behavior or the 5th fan has a problem where it wouldn't reach the rated spec?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15506796*
> I have 5 TY-140's in my system (2 being installed in my SA). At 100% PWM signal, the 2 SA fans reach about 1340 RPM. For case fans, the 3rd can reach 1290 RPM, 4th can reach 1290 RPM also, and the 5th can only reach 1245 RPM.
> 
> Is this normal behavior or the 5th fan has a problem where it wouldn't reach the rated spec?


Are they all connected to the same PWM splitter? If the lowest rpm fans are connected to your m/b perhaps it can't keep up with that many 12v fans all at once. Or that could be your psu?

I have three TY-140's on the same PWM splitter and all read above 1300 rpm. Mine has a molex connector for the psu so the only thing the CPU_FAN header is doing is reading the rpm and controlling the PWM signal.

Lastly, perhaps it's an error in whatever software you're using to monitor the rpm of each fan. Either that or your rig may be drawing more power than your psu can give.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15506961*
> Are they all connected to the same PWM splitter? If the lowest rpm fans are connected to your m/b perhaps it can't keep up with that many 12v fans all at once. Or that could be your psu?
> 
> I have three TY-140's on the same PWM splitter and all read above 1300 rpm. Mine has a molex connector for the psu so the only thing the CPU_FAN header is doing is reading the rpm and controlling the PWM signal.
> 
> Lastly, perhaps it's an error in whatever software you're using to monitor the rpm of each fan. Either that or your rig may be drawing more power than your psu can give.


I tried connecting one fan after another INDIVIDUALLY to the same fan header to get those results I've posted above. In this way, we eliminate all the factors that you've stated in your post. So what could be the problem?









Also, I've noticed a whinning noise from my SA when the fans are at full speed. Is this nomal? You cannot hear it from afar. You will just hear it if you stick your ear close enough to the fins.


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;15504615*
> I overclocked my G6950 to 4.3 earlier, played crysis 2 for a while and looked at temps, never went above 55*C Still on passive cooling too which is just awesomely quiet


I wasnt even playing a game and I got temps like that so I think I need to re sit my cooler sooner rather then later ha ha


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;15507654*
> I wasnt even playing a game and I got temps like that so I think I need to re sit my cooler sooner rather then later ha ha


Nah you have a quad core with higher tdp







Yours is fine









I'm only running a dual core at the moment, my i3 didn't turn up the other day so heres hoping it will turn up tomorrow! Dual core with hyperthreading! Should be interesting to see the temps this outputs when overclocked hehe


----------



## nekromantik

ha ha!
well my Prime95 run at 1.33V for 4.8ghz had higher temps then I wanted. Should have been lower 60s to mid 60s with the Silver Arrow but mine did get to 69 72 72 70 max but on average it was 68 degrees.


----------



## ehume

Kevin - there is a variation in fans. Usually it's +/- 10% but I've seen +/- 15% quoted. That said, I notice that in my current runs, the fans go faster now that they are connected to Molex directly from the PSU rather than getting their power from the motherboard. I think it is because the mb does not pass a full 12 Volts to its headers. It's kind of like fan controllers. They don't pass on 12 Volts, so the max rpm's I see through my controllers is less than that I get from direct Molex connections.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15507853*
> Kevin - there is a variation in fans. Usually it's +/- 10% but I've seen +/- 15% quoted. That said, I notice that in my current runs, the fans go faster now that they are connected to Molex directly from the PSU rather than getting their power from the motherboard. I think it is because the mb does not pass a full 12 Volts to its headers. It's kind of like fan controllers. They don't pass on 12 Volts, so the max rpm's I see through my controllers is less than that I get from direct Molex connections.


Ah, but do you think the difference is substantial between connecting them to the mobo vs. directly to the PSU molex?

And knowing that for the same connection to the fan header, one does 1300RPM there and one can only go up to 1245RPM, that is the +/- 1% tolerance, right?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15508178*
> Ah, but do you think the difference is substantial between connecting them to the mobo vs. directly to the PSU molex?


Yes. The same fans connected to the mb in my Megahalems testing in item 1 were connected directly to the psu in the D14 testing in item 4 of my sig. I haven't sat down and calculated it exactly, but I'd say there is a 10% difference between them.
Quote:


> And knowing that for the same connection to the fan header, one does 1300RPM there and one can only go up to 1245RPM, that is the +/- 1% tolerance, right?


1% of 1300 is 13. 1300-1245=55, or slightly more than 4% of 1300. That variation is within spec.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15508624*
> Yes. The same fans connected to the mb in my Megahalems testing in item 1 were connected directly to the psu in the D14 testing in item 4 of my sig. I haven't sat down and calculated it exactly, but I'd say there is a 10% difference between them.
> 
> 1% of 1300 is 13. 1300-1245=55, or slightly more than 4% of 1300. That variation is within spec.


Ok. I meant +/- 10% in my previous post, not 1%, sorry. With your TY-150's though, did you ever get below 1245RPM at full PWM?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15508697*
> With your TY-150's though, did you ever get below 1245RPM at full PWM?


Can't remember.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15508872*
> Can't remember.


Any way you can test them?

Also, I've noticed a whinning noise from my SA when the fans are at full speed. Is this nomal? You cannot hear it from afar. You will just hear it if you stick your ear close enough to the fins.


----------



## tw33k

I love this cooler...









Ambient ~18c


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15507853*
> Kevin - there is a variation in fans. Usually it's +/- 10% but I've seen +/- 15% quoted. That said, I notice that in my current runs, the fans go faster now that they are connected to Molex directly from the PSU rather than getting their power from the motherboard. I think it is because the mb does not pass a full 12 Volts to its headers. It's kind of like fan controllers. They don't pass on 12 Volts, so the max rpm's I see through my controllers is less than that I get from direct Molex connections.


Can placing the TY-140 horizontally have an effect on the 1245RPM I'm experiencing? I noticed that the lowest RPM I have now is the one placed on the bottom of the case as an intake. All the other are placed in a vertical manner and they can reach 1300+...


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15528523*
> Can placing the TY-140 horizontally have an effect on the 1245RPM I'm experiencing? I noticed that the lowest RPM I have now is the one placed on the bottom of the case as an intake. All the other are placed in a vertical manner and they can reach 1300+...


What part of +/-10% did you not understand? It's running within normal parameters


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15529801*
> What part of +/-10% did you not understand? It's running within normal parameters


Nothing. Just curious why the 4 are running 1300+ and this one doesn't. Yes, tolerance limits.


----------



## Buzzin92

Anyone know what the Silverstone AP-141 fans would be like on this heatsink?









Going for an all out Air Penetrator themed rig


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;15533543*
> Anyone know what the Silverstone AP-141 fans would be like on this heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for an all out Air Penetrator themed rig


I don't think that's been done yet. Guess you'll have to be our test subject. TY-140 vs AP-141 temps please!


----------



## XtremeBawls

Add me when you get a chance.


----------



## matrix2000x2

I just dropped $90 dabloons on this right herre Silver Arrow bad boy.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeBawls;15536002*
> Add me when you get a chance.


I suppose I'd have to mount the cooler just like you have it in yours since I have G Skill Ripjaws X. Is there a temperature difference @ 5ghz compared to the normal push pull?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeBawls;15536002*
> Add me when you get a chance.


OP update incoming...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;15536231*
> I suppose I'd have to mount the cooler just like you have it in yours since I have G Skill Ripjaws X. *Is there a temperature difference @ 5ghz compared to the normal push pull?*


That depends on more than just the SA. Case airflow and ambient temps are important as well.







I'm switching to Pull/Pull soon and will report any major differences in temps. The general consensus is about 1-2c max difference.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15531692*
> Nothing. Just curious why the 4 are running 1300+ and this one doesn't. Yes, tolerance limits.


Yeah..it's probably just one of those things. If you're getting 1300+ on 4 of them then that's a bonus as they're rated at 1300 max.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15509913*
> Also, I've noticed a whinning noise from my SA when the fans are at full speed. Is this nomal? You cannot hear it from afar. You will just hear it if you stick your ear close enough to the fins.


I do not know if it's normal, but I can tell you that my TY-140s do not. I use a test bench on my desk, so I'd hear it if they did.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15540586*
> I do not know if it's normal, but I can tell you that my TY-140s do not. I use a test bench on my desk, so I'd hear it if they did.


+1. Mine are virtually silent


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15540733*
> +1. Mine are virtually silent


I think the whinning noise is caused by the heatsink itself and not the TY-140's? The TY-140's are virtually silent, yes.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15543290*
> I think the whinning noise is caused by the heatsink itself and not the TY-140's? The TY-140's are virtually silent, yes.


Did you use the adhesive rubber pads that come with the SA? Mine is also super quiet.


----------



## XtremeBawls

Yeah, there is a minimal amount of noise coming from the two Thermalright fans mounted on my SA. I am using the rubber pads also, so if you do not have them on, that may be the culprit.


----------



## Red1776

Here's mine keeping guard over my 4 x HD 6970's/ FX-8120


----------



## ehume

Now that has to be a classic for weirdness.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeBawls;15550101*
> Yeah, there is a minimal amount of noise coming from the two Thermalright fans mounted on my SA. I am using the rubber pads also, so if you do not have them on, that may be the culprit.


The rubber triangles have a tendency to slip down from their original positioning at first as well, one of the corners of the fans might be touching the fins.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red1776*


Here's mine keeping guard over my 4 x HD 6970's/ FX-8120

~snip

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
OP updated, welcome! [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Now that has to be a classic for weirdness.


Lol, seriously. It's beastly!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red1776*


The rubber triangles have a tendency to slip down from their original positioning at first as well, one of the corners of the fans might be touching the fins.


The pads on mine have never moved. Maybe it's all the heat from the power plant that is your rig.







Lol, dood you need a bigger case for all that. Something that will give you better cable management options. How are your temps with that setup?

Also feel free to use the link in my sig to properly enter your rigs specs.


----------



## Red1776

Hi and thanks.

The temps are good enough, I have just over 1000 CFM making its way in and out of this thing, but with 3 PSU's + quadfire, the HAF 932 just doesn't work. I have a Xigmatek Elysium on order so I can route it all behind. right now i would have a bulging right panel if I tried it,

Thanks for the Sig template


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15548880*
> Did you use the adhesive rubber pads that come with the SA? Mine is also super quiet.


Yes, I do have those pads intact as well. I'm not sure what's causing the hizzing sound at full RPM?


----------



## firestorm1

anyone with a sabertooth 990fx board have any clearance issues with the vrm heatsink. i want to make sure it can mount properly before i order the SA. otherwise ill keep what i currently have.

thanks.


----------



## tw33k

Strange thing happened. I had my 2 TY-140s on a PWM splitter and attached to the CPU_FAN header. I noticed that the middle fan wasn't spinning on start up or resuming from sleep but with the slightest of nudges it would. The fans were showing as spinning around 1250RPM. I changed the middle fan to a 3 pin splitter and put it with the UK 3000 on the PWR_FAN header and it spins again. The TY-140 still attached to the CPU_FAN header now spins at 1500RPM.

I've turned off smart fan control in the BIOS anyway so it doesn't really matter now but I'm curious. It's either the header not putting out enough juice or a dodgy PWM splitter. What do people think?


----------



## firestorm1

try each fan on the header and see if the problem repeats itself.


----------



## bce22

My pads are a bunched up. But that's caused from taking the damn thing on and off. They work well for "set it and forget it" but not so hot for those that experiment and swap alot.

All in all it is a Very minor issue.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Strange thing happened. I had my 2 TY-140s on a PWM splitter and attached to the CPU_FAN header. I noticed that the middle fan wasn't spinning on start up or resuming from sleep but with the slightest of nudges it would. The fans were showing as spinning around 1250RPM. I changed the middle fan to a 3 pin splitter and put it with the UK 3000 on the PWR_FAN header and it spins again. The TY-140 still attached to the CPU_FAN header now spins at 1500RPM.

I've turned off smart fan control in the BIOS anyway so it doesn't really matter now but I'm curious. It's either the header not putting out enough juice or a dodgy PWM splitter. What do people think?


What were you using for a PWM splitter? I use this. The first one of these I got went through 400+ fan changes with zero problems.


----------



## Altstadt

I sort of do like ehume. I have my three getting power from the molex, but the monitoring and control from the motherboard connector. I think it was ehume that pointed me to the Akasa splitter I use.

One like this:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10..._AK-CB002.html

~Altstadt


----------



## tw33k

PWM Splitter I only have 1 so I might try a 3 pin splitter and see if both spin.


----------



## kevindd992002

Any idea on that whining/squealing noise?


----------



## Kisakuku

I also use the Akasa 3-way splitter for the two TY-140's and an Akasa Apache case exhaust fan. Works like a charm.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Any idea on that whining/squealing noise?


Have you tried isolating each fan? Only using one fan on the SA? I know it's alot of work but worth it once the culprit is discovered.









Also, have you checked your PSU? HDD's? Whining noises can come from more than just the fans.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15564092*
> Have you tried isolating each fan? Only using one fan on the SA? I know it's alot of work but worth it once the culprit is discovered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, have you checked your PSU? HDD's? Whining noises can come from more than just the fans.


I haven't isolated each fan yet but I'm about to do that and will report back









I'm pretty much sure the whine is coming from the SA and not from the PSU, GPU, HDD, or any other component







I'm familiar with PSU and GPU whine noise, so yeah.


----------



## mikupoiss

Guys with splitter.
I assume that one "split" end has its 3rd wire removed?


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;15567406*
> Guys with splitter.
> I assume that one "split" end has its 3rd wire removed?


Yes. The one I use has one connector with all the pins it, you pick that fan that you want to control everything and plug it in there. I have the fan in the front connected to it and it seems to work great. I experienced great temps on a 12 hour Prime95 run at 4.8.

~Altstadt


----------



## TheDarkSide

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone here could help. Bought an SA recently after some research, installed it, and it cleared the ram and everything.
But, even though the thermalright website clearly states my mobo ( P7P55D) is compatible, i found the SA to partially block the first pci slot, which is unfortunately the only one that is x16. I say partially because i can with a bit of force put in the gpu, but it's exposed underside will touch the SA heatsink, and i don't want to create a short or heat issues.
So anybody else with this setup? did i install it wrong? or does it indeed block the pci slot, contrary to what the website claim?

Specs:
CPU: i5 750 oc'ed
GPU: Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum
Case: FT02

Thanks guys!


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkSide;15567605*
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping someone here could help. Bought an SA recently after some research, installed it, and it cleared the ram and everything.
> But, even though the thermalright website clearly states my mobo ( P7P55D) is compatible, i found the SA to partially block the first pci slot, which is unfortunately the only one that is x16. I say partially because i can with a bit of force put in the gpu, but it's exposed underside will touch the SA heatsink, and i don't want to create a short or heat issues.
> So anybody else with this setup? did i install it wrong? or does it indeed block the pci slot, contrary to what the website claim?
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: i5 750 oc'ed
> GPU: Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum
> Case: FT02
> 
> Thanks guys!


Welcome!

I really can't comment on your particular motherboard, but the board I had right before my current board woud not have worked with the SA. I was using the same video card I have now, but I was using a Megahalem and the distance between the two prevented me from attaching the backplate to the video card. I could have done it, but the card and parts of the heatsink/fan combo would have been touching.

I'm not sure having the two touch is a good idea, I would not have done it, but hopefully others who may be doing it now without issues will chime in with news either way.

Good luck and have fun.

~Altstadt


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkSide;15567605*
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping someone here could help. Bought an SA recently after some research, installed it, and it cleared the ram and everything.
> But, even though the thermalright website clearly states my mobo ( P7P55D) is compatible, i found the SA to partially block the first pci slot, which is unfortunately the only one that is x16. I say partially because i can with a bit of force put in the gpu, but it's exposed underside will touch the SA heatsink, and i don't want to create a short or heat issues.
> So anybody else with this setup? did i install it wrong? or does it indeed block the pci slot, contrary to what the website claim?
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: i5 750 oc'ed
> GPU: Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum
> Case: FT02
> 
> Thanks guys!


Different mobo, similar boat. It blocks my top PCI-E X1 slot, luckily I don't need this slot for anything.


----------



## Velathawen

I'm finding a similar problem with my Cogage Arrow and most P67/Z68 boards. Funnily enough, my old 790 and 890FX boards had no problems. If only Intel didn't shift the cpu socket down slightly


----------



## TheDarkSide

Thanks guys for the replies, it's baffling that Thermalright would state a mobo as compatible, while it's not. 
Nice thread btw!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheDarkSide*


Thanks guys for the replies, it's baffling that Thermalright would state a mobo as compatible, while it's not. 
Nice thread btw!


Did you try rotating the SA? Not sure is this can be done on Intel boards or not...


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Did you try rotating the SA? Not sure is this can be done on Intel boards or not...


solsamurai,

Take a look at the picture below. One of the pins is hidden behind the RAM, but the mounting bracket on my Intel board appears to allow you to mount the SA horizontally or vertically. What do you think?

~Altstadt


----------



## solsamurai

I'd say if it still clears your RAM to give it a shot and post the results!







If it is possible to mount it horizontally this will mean the airflow in your case will be changing as well. Do you have fans on top of your case?

TheDarkSide, is your rig Intel or AMD? Have you tried rotating the SA? Use the link in my sig to fill in your sys specs. It will help us better help you.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


I'd say if it still clears your RAM to give it a shot and post the results!







If it is possible to mount it horizontally this will mean the airflow in your case will be changing as well. Do you have fans on top of your case?

TheDarkSide, is your rig Intel or AMD? Have you tried rotating the SA? Use the link in my sig to fill in your sys specs. It will help us better help you.










Hey sol,

You talking to me in the first paragraph? I'm not planning to rotate my setup, it's working great!









I posted the picture in response to your question as to if an Intel board will allow the SA to be rotated. From looking at it, it should.

~Altstadt


----------



## solsamurai

Yeah I meant in general and not you directly.







Sorry for the confusion. I have no reason to try rotating my AMD setup either but from looking at the mounting hardware it looks like it should be possible. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Yeah I meant in general and not you directly.







Sorry for the confusion. I have no reason to try rotating my AMD setup either but from looking at the mounting hardware it looks like it should be possible. Can anyone else confirm this?


Confusion on my end a possibility due to a few too many Altbiers!









Like you, I think it would work if a person had to go that route, but without knowing the motherboard in question it's a guessing game.










~Altstadt


----------



## solsamurai

Indeed. TheDarkSide, have you tired emailing Thermalright with your issue? Perhaps there's a more updated Motherboard Compat List I could link too in the OP.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkSide;15573195*
> Thanks guys for the replies, it's baffling that Thermalright would state a mobo as compatible, while it's not.
> Nice thread btw!


They are simply stating whether the cooler can be mounted or not. In all honesty, it fits









I'm actually looking around at the P67/Z68 motherboards and don't think any of them will let me use the top PCI slot because of the way the cpu socket got shifted down ever so slightly ; ;


----------



## TheDarkSide

Quote:



They are simply stating whether the cooler can be mounted or not. In all honesty, it fits


But they do say when a mobo's pci link might be blocked on that list, and for mine it doesn't state it as blocked.

Quote:



Indeed. TheDarkSide, have you tired emailing Thermalright with your issue? Perhaps there's a more updated Motherboard Compat List I could link too in the OP


Will do!

Quote:



Did you try rotating the SA? Not sure is this can be done on Intel boards or not...


Yeah that's my next step, although might not be this week as i'm too busy, but will give this a shot next weekend probably. Will see how this affects temps too, as it'll go against the FT02's bottom to top cooling. 
Not that i'm getting great temps tbh, might have messed up the installation or applied too much tim or smth. I'm getting a delta of 11 C at idle on the hottest core, while it was 12 C with my previous H50, and that doesn't feel right.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDarkSide;15594459*
> Yeah that's my next step, although might not be this week as i'm too busy, but will give this a shot next weekend probably. Will see how this affects temps too, as it'll go against the FT02's bottom to top cooling.
> Not that i'm getting great temps tbh, might have messed up the installation or applied too much tim or smth. I'm getting a delta of 11 C at idle on the hottest core, while it was 12 C with my previous H50, and that doesn't feel right.


Definitely check out your TIM when you get a chance. Due to the airflow of your case I'm not sure rotating the SA is such a good idea now.







It may cause a pocket of hot air to swirl around in the bottom corner of the case.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solsamurai*


Definitely check out your TIM when you get a chance. Due to the airflow of your case I'm not sure rotating the SA is such a good idea now.







It may cause a pocket of hot air to swirl around in the bottom corner of the case.


+1

Half a rice grain works best for me. @ symbol size.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Whats the highest your heat spreaders on your memory can be approximately for the silver arrow to clear?


----------



## matrix2000x2

Have I been added to the club yet?


----------



## matrix2000x2




----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross;15603242*
> Whats the highest your heat spreaders on your memory can be approximately for the silver arrow to clear?


Check the OP for the SA's measurements and compare with the ram you want to use. Keep in mind that if you're not going to OC your ram you don't need anything with fancy heatspreaders. Also if you want to use Push/Pull the front fan will lower clearance further. I posted some images here showing the SA with Corsair XMS3. The Push fan had to be moved up quite a bit which may not work in other cases. Go low profile if you don't want to OC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;15608586*


OP Updated!


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Ok guys getting ready for the 3930k upgrade. I'm going to gut out my computer. buy a new CPU, motherboard and ram. I was wondering has any one seen a Silver Arrow LGA2011 mounting kit to buy yet?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus;15628931*
> Ok guys getting ready for the 3930k upgrade. I'm going to gut out my computer. buy a new CPU, motherboard and ram. I was wondering has any one seen a Silver Arrow LGA2011 mounting kit to buy yet?


Sounds like an excellent reason to email Thermalright!


----------



## inertia8

I can confirm that with the Corsair Vengeance LP the Silver Arrow fits just fine in the FT-02, I've got a little over a finger nails clearance between the fan and the top of the heat spreaders, the top of the fans leave a nice imprint in the side panel foam, nothing to worry about, no bulging and the side panels don't move the fans down onto the ram sinks.

Attached is a later picture, just after I finished my cabling, which took a lot longer but presented no real dramas, the X-760's cables are plenty long enough.

I've since changed the HDD setup by suspending the WD Green with shock/bungee cord and cable clamps... I did try to make a web of shock cord and then feed the drive through, which looked fine but vibrations were still present, only by letting the drive hang completely free by 4 tied cords did I get the desired noise relief.

That said, one of the AP181's is definately a bit louder than the other 2, sort of grumbles a bit at <500rpm, so I've moved all fans up to about 520rpm minimum and then set FanXpert to raise the RPM with CPU temp.

In place of the golf ball fan I've installed a Scythe Slipstream, but it was probably a waste of money, I'm even considering removing the top fan altogether... it's currently on a Zalman fan mate turning 700rpm or thereabouts.

Very happy with the case, the Silver Arrow is keeping the i5 very cool... haven't really done any overclocking other than set the multiplier to 46.. haven't seen the temps over 50deg yet, no benchmarking just BF3 and MW3 atm. MSI Twin Frozr III stays under 65deg with 45% maximum fan speeds being seen during gaming.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


Whats the highest your heat spreaders on your memory can be approximately for the silver arrow to clear?


Mine clear. Mushkin Redline. Has to rotate the cooler & push on a few fins but it clears. Besides, rotating the cooler puts it exhausting int the intake of my 2 230mm top case exhaust fans. Appears to be the best set up w/ my case.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertia8*
> 
> I can confirm that with the Corsair Vengeance LP the Silver Arrow fits just fine in the FT-02, I've got a little over a finger nails clearance between the fan and the top of the heat spreaders, the top of the fans leave a nice imprint in the side panel foam, nothing to worry about, no bulging and the side panels don't move the fans down onto the ram sinks.


OP updated!









All SA Club members, looks like the OP doesn't sit too well with the new site format. When I get the chance I'll try to update to a more compatible format.


----------



## firestorm1

*Add Me.*


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> *Add Me.*


OP updated.







Do you have any pics of the Ripjaws X under the SA from the side? It would be helpful.


----------



## firestorm1

unfortunately i do not. if your wondering about the spacing, the right side of the tower hovers over 2 sticks of ram. theres about a paper thin gap, maybe a tad more, between the ram and the bottom of the fins. the ty-140 will mount, but it will be resting on the ram and will be sticking up higher then the 2nd fan. that looked a little tacky to me, so thats why i mounted the fans the way i did.


----------



## solsamurai

Nothing wrong with a Pull/Pull setup. I'll be switching to it soon as part of an experiment with my current case airflow.







People ask about ram clearance and Ripjaws more than any other brand, lol. I've been trying to find decent pics for awhile now.







Appreciate the info you posted!


----------



## firestorm1

speaking of case air flow. im not sure what case you have, but with mine (HAF-X), i took the top fan, moved it forward and turned it into an intake fan. so the air is blowing right on the SA. i did notice that it was about ~3c cooler this way. of course results will vary, but my case sits under a window next to my desk which is always cracked. with it being colder now, all that cool air is being pulled straight into my case.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> speaking of case air flow. im not sure what case you have, but with mine (HAF-X), i took the top fan, moved it forward and turned it into an intake fan. so the air is blowing right on the SA. i did notice that it was about ~3c cooler this way. of course results will vary, but my case sits under a window next to my desk which is always cracked. with it being colder now, all that cool air is being pulled straight into my case.


I have the same setup in my top panel.







Two 140mm intakes in the front panel and one 140mm on the side. No exhaust, positive pressure works decently. After finally upgrading from stock fans I'm happy with temps and no longer feel like I need to change cases.







Check out this thread if you haven't already. Good stuff.


----------



## TheDarkSide

Just thought i'd give a quick update on my situation in case others are in the same boat. Basically to recap SA will make fitting a gpu on the x16 lane pci slot ( asus p7p55D) touch the heatsink, which is not a great idea. I thought of either putting some insulation tape on the exposed area of the graphics card that's touching the SA or rotating the SA. I did the latter, even if this was completely at odds with the bottom to top airflow in my ft02 case. temperatures didn't take too much of a performance hit, i got an extra 2 deg on idle, and was able to fit the graphics card.
Not the best of scenarios, but i'm upgrading to ivy next year, so this is only a temporary solution.


----------



## solsamurai

Glad temps didn't suffer too much.


----------



## Blueduck3285

If anyone feels so inclined, could we get some more reviews on the SA product link in ma sig rig. Needs more love

DX tapa tapa


----------



## fbmowner

Where would you guys recommend i order a SA from? I usually go Newegg for my pc parts but they dont stock it, so im lost lol. In NJ btw!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmowner*
> 
> Where would you guys recommend i order a SA from? I usually go Newegg for my pc parts but they dont stock it, so im lost lol. In NJ btw!


I ordered mine from FrozenCPU (use promo code pcapex for 5% off!). I live in California and they shipped from the east coast so you should get yours faster.







Remember to get a PWM splitter if your m/b doesn't have two CPU_FAN headers.


----------



## jemping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmowner*
> 
> Where would you guys recommend i order a SA from? I usually go Newegg for my pc parts but they dont stock it, so im lost lol. In NJ btw!


Directron has it for $75 + $6 shipping.
Use code SUPER50 during checkout for $1 deduction, which will bring it down to $80 shipped.


----------



## firestorm1

mine cane with a pwm splitter.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> mine cane with a pwm splitter.


Nice!


----------



## fbmowner

Thanks for all the suggestions, ill def look between frozen and directron. Hopefully ill get it by this coming tuesday if i order it tomorrow







. Cant wait, im tired of sitting at stock speeds!


----------



## solsamurai

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Had a couple of quick questions.

Cheap ram prices means I really should jump on some new/more ram.

Ripjaw ram, clearance for the SA, go or no go?

If I get this kit of 8Gb, it wouldn't be smart, addressing wise to keep my current 4Gb kit installed correct?


----------



## firestorm1

they will fit.









but you can either have your fan orientation like i have in the pic or have it the regular way. now if you have it the regular way, that fan will literally sit on top of ram. which will have that fan higher than the rear one. if that wont be a problem for you look wise, then your good to go.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Had a couple of quick questions.
> Cheap ram prices means I really should jump on some new/more ram.
> Ripjaw ram, clearance for the SA, go or no go?
> If I get this kit of 8Gb, it wouldn't be smart, addressing wise to keep my current 4Gb kit installed correct?


Why will you keep your 4GB kit when you buy that 8GB kit? Are you aiming for 12GB (8+4) RAM?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Had a couple of quick questions.
> Cheap ram prices means I really should jump on some new/more ram.
> Ripjaw ram, clearance for the SA, go or no go?
> If I get this kit of 8Gb, it wouldn't be smart, addressing wise to keep my current 4Gb kit installed correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Why will you keep your 4GB kit when you buy that 8GB kit? Are you aiming for 12GB (8+4) RAM?
Click to expand...

Not particularly aiming for anything specific but the 8GB kit is less than half the price of what I paid for that 4GB kit. Would seem to be a waste to toss my 4GB kit (I would just by more of the same but its deactivated on the Egg). Figured the uneven amounts would cause addressing issues, wanted to verify.


----------



## uniwarking

Hey, thanks for actually taking the time to post the complete dimmensions OP!

I'm really wanting to get one of these... I thinkk it may actually fit. Can anyone confirm it will fit my rig? Details in sig. Thanks!

EDIT: I see my mobo is on the compatability list as OKAY







I'm just worried about my Vengeance RAM. Maybe I'll have to run it in the pull/pull config. Thanks again!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hey, thanks for actually taking the time to post the complete dimmensions OP!
> 
> I'm really wanting to get one of these... I thinkk it may actually fit. Can anyone confirm it will fit my rig? Details in sig. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I see my mobo is on the compatability list as OKAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just worried about my Vengeance RAM. Maybe I'll have to run it in the pull/pull config. Thanks again!


You can also run it in a north south orientation. I thought we had a ram compatibility list going

DX tapa tapa


----------



## uniwarking

I'm not seeing a RAM list anywhere. Thanks for the tip on the N & S config though... always an option!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I'm not seeing a RAM list anywhere. Thanks for the tip on the N & S config though... always an option!


My phone didnt finish my post, I was going to say that I thought we had a ram list going, but apparently I am just seeing things.


----------



## solsamurai

It's been in the works for longer than I'd like to admit. Hopefully I'll be able to add it to the OP over the holiday weekend.









EDIT: uniwarking, the SA should fit in your case as a couple others have posted pics. I plan on adding case info to each members name in the OP as well. Either that or a separate list of compatible cases.

Also about your Vengence ram...it's the same height as my XMS3 which I have with Push/Pull. The Push fan is seated pretty far up on the SA though and may not work in your case it it's not wide enough. I posted some pics here for reference.


----------



## mikupoiss

Finally! After months of waiting, my SA arrives today









Gonna set it up on Sunday


----------



## widefine

I used a ziptie and single San Ace 1011 in the middle of the two towers, WOW this thing is SWEET!


----------



## Jacrabby

Had a hard installing it but finally its done! Superb performance!
CPU Idle: 21c
CPU Load: 52-55c


----------



## firestorm1

congrats. yea, these coolers are a pita to install. but its worth it considering their cooling capability.


----------



## mikupoiss

I'm not sure, but shouldn't removing the rear fan improve overall performance a bit? A lot of people have recommended this here.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> I'm not sure, but shouldn't removing the rear fan improve overall performance a bit? A lot of people have recommended this here.


The best results I have seen are Push/Pull set ups. Depending on your case, Push/Pull may not be the best thing for you.


----------



## Tom Thumb

What's your OC, I can't qiute make it out!


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> The best results I have seen are Push/Pull set ups. Depending on your case, Push/Pull may not be the best thing for you.


Oh I think you got me wrong a bit








I meant the rear CASE fan


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Oh I think you got me wrong a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the rear CASE fan


I have my rear fan removed and can feel a good amount of air blowing out the back. All my fans are intake. I'd say give it a try and see how your temps are. If they're better or the same you win either way. One less fan = quieter rig!


----------



## mikupoiss

OMG! My SA finally arrived!








That thing is a HUUUGEE beast









And guess what - it came with Y-SPLITTER!
So I hope all the latest batches have them









Now I have 2 spare pre-bought splitters


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> OMG! My SA finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is a HUUUGEE beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what - it came with Y-SPLITTER!
> So I hope all the latest batches have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have 2 spare pre-bought splitters


Nice, Y splitters come in handy, especially if they are quality and have extra power plugs to help offset the pull of both the fans.

Cant go wrong with extra splitters


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacrabby*
> 
> Had a hard installing it but finally its done! Superb performance!


Welcome! OP Updated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> OMG! My SA finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is a HUUUGEE beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what - it came with Y-SPLITTER!
> So I hope all the latest batches have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have 2 spare pre-bought splitters


Care to snap a pic of the splitter that came with the SA?


----------



## mikupoiss

aww... I forgot to take a picture of it








It's now in use already.

It's a very simple and short splitter - around 2" perhaps? One connector with 4 and one with 3 (RPM wire removed) wires.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> aww... I forgot to take a picture of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now in use already.
> It's a very simple and short splitter - around 2" perhaps? One connector with 4 and one with 3 (RPM wire removed) wires.


Sleeved?


----------



## mikupoiss

No it's not sleeved.

I changed my case fans along with CPU cooler and now I get some low quiet rattling noise. I have to take everything out to check for this so I can grab a pic if I remember it


----------



## MercurySteam

Man, living in Australia sucks. I get average temps of 36 degrees at idle during summer and it goes up to 64 degrees on max load. In winter however, I get 30 degrees at idle and 57 degrees at max load. These are at stock frequencies!

Almost makes me wish I went with water.

EDIT: And I just noticed that after all this time that my name's not on the list. Can I get an add please?


----------



## mikupoiss

My SA keeps my CPU idle at 36C average... 1.386v @ CPU volts...
Should be less, I guess?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Man, living in Australia sucks. I get average temps of 36 degrees at idle during summer and it goes up to 64 degrees on max load. In winter however, I get 30 degrees at idle and 57 degrees at max load. These are at stock frequencies!
> Almost makes me wish I went with water.
> EDIT: And I just noticed that after all this time that my name's not on the list. Can I get an add please?


Did you post a pic of your rig and the SA? I don't remember....









EDIT: Ah ha! Found it! Lol, OP updated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> My SA keeps my CPU idle at 36C average... 1.386v @ CPU volts...
> Should be less, I guess?


With your current OC I don't think so. Load temps are more important.







What is your ambient temp? This will effect your air cooling performance for the entire rig.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> With your current OC I don't think so. Load temps are more important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your ambient temp? This will effect your air cooling performance for the entire rig.


Oh loads are fine








Tbh I like that fact that I can't hear this thing under load








Ambient temps are around 22-26C depending of how the room vent is opened...

However. There is still that noise that is bothering me. It like the sound you get when near high voltage regulators. That distinct humming. I'ts sort of quiet but you know how irritating this is...
It sounds like coming from the CPU cooler area, but its soo huge I cant pinpoint it down.
Sometimes it gets louder when I play something like the new Batman game and the pitch even changes while I rotate the view.
At first I thought it was from GPU, but it's fine and when getting as close as I can to the mobo it comes from the cooler area again...

I'm gonna have some time to check this on Sunday not sooner, so if anyone might have an idea, what could be causing this sound, I would be really happy to listen to you


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Oh loads are fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I like that fact that I can't hear this thing under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temps are around 22-26C depending of how the room vent is opened...
> However. There is still that noise that is bothering me. It like the sound you get when near high voltage regulators. That distinct humming. I'ts sort of quiet but you know how irritating this is...
> It sounds like coming from the CPU cooler area, but its soo huge I cant pinpoint it down.
> Sometimes it gets louder when I play something like the new Batman game and the pitch even changes while I rotate the view.
> At first I thought it was from GPU, but it's fine and when getting as close as I can to the mobo it comes from the cooler area again...
> I'm gonna have some time to check this on Sunday not sooner, so if anyone might have an idea, what could be causing this sound, I would be really happy to listen to you


Have you tried placing your ear near the PSU? Or the HDD cage? The only noise from my rig that occasionally bothers me is the two HDDs...but that's only really late at night right before bed.









I would also check out the temps around your mobo (northbridge, VRM's) while gaming. Does the sound occur at stock speeds (CPU/GPU)?

Hope you find a solution!


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Did you post a pic of your rig and the SA? I don't remember....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ah ha! Found it! Lol, OP updated.


Cheers mate. I've done a bit of cable management since so here's the final result:


----------



## Red1776

Anyone else using theirs with the third fan?
I am finding that it helps by about 3 degrees with multiple GPU's stacked up under it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Oh loads are fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I like that fact that I can't hear this thing under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temps are around 22-26C depending of how the room vent is opened...
> However. There is still that noise that is bothering me. It like the sound you get when near high voltage regulators. That distinct humming. I'ts sort of quiet but you know how irritating this is...
> It sounds like coming from the CPU cooler area, but its soo huge I cant pinpoint it down.
> Sometimes it gets louder when I play something like the new Batman game and the pitch even changes while I rotate the view.
> At first I thought it was from GPU, but it's fine and when getting as close as I can to the mobo it comes from the cooler area again...
> I'm gonna have some time to check this on Sunday not sooner, so if anyone might have an idea, what could be causing this sound, I would be really happy to listen to you


Can this be the same squealing noise that I had before with my previous SA when the fans are at full speed?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Man, living in Australia sucks. I get average temps of 36 degrees at idle during summer and it goes up to 64 degrees on max load. In winter however, I get 30 degrees at idle and 57 degrees at max load. These are at stock frequencies!
> Almost makes me wish I went with water.
> EDIT: And I just noticed that after all this time that my name's not on the list. Can I get an add please?


I live in Australia and my temps are awesome. My chip's clocked @ 4GHz and under load it doesn't hit 40c. It gets pretty warm here in Canberra as well


----------



## firestorm1

this is the second best cooler ive ever owned.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> this is the second best cooler ive ever owned.


...and the first would be...?


----------



## firestorm1

i use to run a water cooling setup. decided to switch things up this year.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i use to run a water cooling setup. decided to switch things up this year.


So you went from water to air for the whole rig or just the CPU?


----------



## firestorm1

i switched when i got the mobo and case im currently using. didnt feel like messing with it again. well at least for a while. so i bought the sa.


----------



## solsamurai

Right on, Glad you choose the SA!


----------



## Altstadt

Yea, I use three with mine. I've used three from the beginning, so I don't have comparative temperatures to provide. It does cool great though, even better, to my dismay, than the Megahalem I had before. I did have to slide the front fan up a little to clear the ram.

~Altstadt


----------



## Tom Thumb

Count me in please. This cooler is awesome!!!!!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Altstadt*
> 
> Yea, I use three with mine. I've used three from the beginning, so I don't have comparative temperatures to provide. It does cool great though, even better, to my dismay, than the Megahalem I had before. I did have to slide the front fan up a little to clear the ram.
> ~Altstadt
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Do you really need that rear exhaust with three TY-140's? I removed mine with no negative effect on temps. [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> Count me in please. This cooler is awesome!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OP Updated!
Click to expand...


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can this be the same squealing noise that I had before with my previous SA when the fans are at full speed?


My SA has not achieved full speed








Only at first boot after installing it and configurin speeds in BIOS.
The sound is always more or less the same.


----------



## Altstadt

???


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Do you really need that rear exhaust with three TY-140's? I removed mine with no negative effect on temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP Updated!


More than likely not. There are two fans back there and a very large exhaust fan on the top of the case. I haven't had time to take them out and see, but I'll be opening up the case for a quarterly cleaning over Christmas so I may just take out the two rear exhaust fans to see what impact on temps, if any, it causes.

~Altstadt


----------



## Mule928

Mine is turned 90 degrees from this configuration with one fan pushing & one in the center ans 2, 230mm exhaust fans above. I have Mushkin Redline ram & it clears.


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Do you really need that rear exhaust with three TY-140's? I removed mine with no negative effect on temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP Updated!


How do I add the club to my sig?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Thumb*
> 
> How do I add the club to my sig?


Haven't had the time to fix the OP since the change to the new format.







As a temp fix you can type it out like it is in the OP/my sig and link to it using the "Link" option.

....or just paste this into your sig editor:

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][B][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=990633]::: Thermalright Silver Arrow Club :::[/URL][/B]

It doesn't have the colors but will get something there for ya!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Haven't had the time to fix the OP since the change to the new format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a temp fix you can type it out like it is in the OP/my sig and link to it using the "Link" option.
> ....or just paste this into your sig editor:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][B][URL=showthread.php?s=bd8d1313c09af4210eda3f9b5ad8a046&t=990633]::: Thermalright Silver Arrow Club :::[/URL][/B]
> 
> It doesn't have the colors but will get something there for ya!


Done! Thank-You!


----------



## solsamurai




----------



## Milamber

Here is mine and it's a great cooler









Idles at 29°C and hits 53°C on load, CPU is 2500K @4.5Ghz 1.32v


----------



## firestorm1

hey guys, is there some type of warranty on these ty-140 fans? i got the cooler 32 days ago. go figure, a month after the return policy ends and my fans start acting up. its odd, because i havent really heard of these fans going bad like that. anyways, i sent thermalright an email asking about it. has anyone ever delt with them for warranty issues on their fans?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here is mine and it's a great cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idles at 29°C and hits 53°C on load, CPU is 2500K @4.5Ghz 1.32v


Looks good.







Now fill out your rig specs in rigbuilder!







OP updated.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> hey guys, is there some type of warranty on these ty-140 fans? i got the cooler 32 days ago. go figure, a month after the return policy ends and my fans start acting up. its odd, because i havent really heard of these fans going bad like that. anyways, i sent thermalright an email asking about it. has anyone ever delt with them for warranty issues on their fans?


In our country, the warranty for the fans is three months but I'm sure Thermalright will handle your case properly.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> hey guys, is there some type of warranty on these ty-140 fans? i got the cooler 32 days ago. go figure, a month after the return policy ends and my fans start acting up. its odd, because i havent really heard of these fans going bad like that. anyways, i sent thermalright an email asking about it. has anyone ever delt with them for warranty issues on their fans?


This is the first I have heard of an issue with this fans. I hope it doesn't discourage you, they really are awesome fans.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> This is the first I have heard of an issue with this fans. I hope it doesn't discourage you, they really are awesome fans.


nah im not discourged. stuff like this tends to happen with fans regardless of how they are made. thermalright makes good stuff, i would replace all my case fans if they made their fans bigger than 140mm.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now fill out your rig specs in rigbuilder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP updated.


Done


----------



## MercurySteam

It's summer and my temps are usually 36 degrees on idle and around 64 degrees on load with no overclocking and I'm concerned that I may have applied too much thermal grease when installing my cooler. Anybody reckon I should reapply the thermal grease again but this time without overdoing it?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> It's summer and my temps are usually 36 degrees on idle and around 64 degrees on load with no overclocking and I'm concerned that I may have applied too much thermal grease when installing my cooler. Anybody reckon I should reapply the thermal grease again but this time without overdoing it?


Well mate, check my thread, I hope it helps









http://www.overclock.net/t/1173332/is-this-too-much-thermal-paste-pics


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Well mate, check my thread, I hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1173332/is-this-too-much-thermal-paste-pics


Thanks mate. I put a small amount on my chip and spreader it with my finger and applied more where needed (I tried a business card and ended up making a total mess of it). My issue is that the 'layer' of grease was probably laid on too thick.

EDIT: I think that I'll just go with the pea drop method. That seems to be the most successful and lets the grease spread evenly without any issues. I'll have a friend come over and help cause I'm tired of cutting myself on the damn protruding fins from the heatsink.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Thanks mate. I put a small amount on my chip and spreader it with my finger and applied more where needed (I tried a business card and ended up making a total mess of it). My issue is that the 'layer' of grease was probably laid on too thick.
> EDIT: I think that I'll just go with the pea drop method. That seems to be the most successful and lets the grease spread evenly without any issues. I'll have a friend come over and help cause I'm tired of cutting myself on the damn protruding fins from the heatsink.


Cool

Definitely don't use your finger! Grease from your skin is the last thing you want to have on your heatsink... Just use a blob but before you apply it use Isopropyl to remove the old grease, its 99% alcohol and is great for removing gunk. Use a dry cloth with this to remove the paste, also clean the heatsink...


----------



## solsamurai

I hope no one is actually using a real pea-sized amount of TIM.


----------



## firestorm1

i prefer to use the whole pea instead


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i prefer to use the whole pea instead


Lol, that´s way too much. People are afraid to use a very small amount of TIM on their CPU and end of having higher temps than when a small amount is applied.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Lol, that´s way too much. People are afraid to use a very small amount of TIM on their CPU and end of having higher temps than when a small amount is applied.


+1. Seriously my temps noticeably decreased with a small dot vs anything close to pea size. But this is TIM application we're talking about and everyone will always feel their method is best.


----------



## Sean Webster

How how are my temps guys? I may reset it...in the sandy stable thread I get better temps than others with the D14 @ lower vcore so i think they are good...



oh and to join I don't need a picture when I have a video do i?


----------



## solsamurai

Watched the vid earlier today. I think those temps are great!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Watched the vid earlier today. I think those temps are great!


Sweet! Add me!









I love this cooler....it is so much better than my 212+ I had.

One thing that bugged me was installing it...I didn't take my mobo out of the case and it ended up being a pain in the @SS lol. Those stupid fan clips hated me!

Also, how should I mount the fans? Would it be best to keep them as they are or move the front fan to the back?


----------



## firestorm1

it wont make a difference.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> it wont make a difference.


Really? Ok, I'm going to move the front fan then, I'd rather it be set properly not on the RAM lol.


----------



## firestorm1

thats how i have mine set up.


----------



## solsamurai

Other SA owners have reported ~1-2c difference between the two configs. It really comes down to your cases airflow and how much cool air is being fed directly to the SA. I have a 140mm top intake that pulls fresh cool air directly in front of the push fan. I just got some extra pads and plan on trying pull/pull since I too don't use a rear exhaust fan.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Other SA owners have reported ~1-2c difference between the two configs. It really comes down to your cases airflow and how much cool air is being fed directly to the SA. I have a 140mm top intake that pulls fresh cool air directly in front of the push fan. I just got some extra pads and plan on trying pull/pull since I too don't use a rear exhaust fan.


Do you really need the pads/ should you have them? I am going to remount my cooler tomorrow night and rearrange the fans.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Do you really need the pads/ should you have them? I am going to remount my cooler tomorrow night and rearrange the fans.


I like solving all possible noise-causing elements in my case. I ordered the extra pads in case I can't reuse the originals.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Do you really need the pads/ should you have them? I am going to remount my cooler tomorrow night and rearrange the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like solving all possible noise-causing elements in my case. I ordered the extra pads in case I can't reuse the originals.
Click to expand...

Ahh, do you wanna know what the loudest things is in my case that really annoy me besides the stock fans?

My POS fan controller, HDDs(may get a 5.25" bay for that), maybe PSU and GFX card from time to time as well.


----------



## solsamurai

I'd say the only noise that really bothers me from time to time is the HDD's. But that's only when I'm paying attention and have no other active sound source (music, TV, etc.) in the room. What kind of noise does your fan controller make?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'd say the only noise that really bothers me from time to time is the HDD's. But that's only when I'm paying attention and have no other active sound source (music, TV, etc.) in the room. What kind of noise does your fan controller make?


It buzzes like the fans...







I'm giving my dad my fan controller and the Sickleflows and upgrading to a lamptron and a megaflow for the front and two more of those Thermalright fans or another meagaflow for the top.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> It buzzes like the fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving my dad my fan controller and the Sickleflows and upgrading to a lamptron and a megaflow for the front and two more of those Thermalright fans or another meagaflow for the top.


Sounds good. Lamptron makes quality controllers. I've seen another OCN member post pics of two TY-140's in the top.







Looking forward to pics over in the 650D thread!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Anyone know about fit for the Haf922? Looking at changing cases for better cable management

Answered my own question

May look at doing Top in with no rear fan, have my SA as Pull/Pull, should let the pressure work for me.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Anyone know about fit for the Haf922? Looking at changing cases for better cable management


it will fit. the 922 is a hair deeper than my case and the sa fits perfectly with room to spare in my haf-x. so youll be good to go

just an update on my fan issue:

i got an email from thermalright today saying they will replace both fans and they just need proof of purchase. so i sent them my invoice and mailing info. not sure where they will be sent from or how long they will take to get here, but at least thermalright is replacing them.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Anyone know about fit for the Haf922? Looking at changing cases for better cable management
> 
> 
> 
> it will fit. the 922 is a hair deeper than my case and the sa fits perfectly with room to spare in my haf-x. so youll be good to go
> 
> just an update on my fan issue:
> 
> i got an email from thermalright today saying they will replace both fans and they just need proof of purchase. so i sent them my invoice and mailing info. not sure where they will be sent from or how long they will take to get here, but at least thermalright is replacing them.
Click to expand...

Couldn't ask for a better company. They do take care of us!


----------



## solsamurai

Now if they would hurry up and sell those TY-150's!


----------



## firestorm1

i wouldnt mind trying those out as case fans.


----------



## solsamurai

Information on TR's site states the TY-150 has a higher CFM rating than the TY-140. I plan on ordering at least three and see how they effect temps in my case vs the three TY-140's I currently have.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Information on TR's site states the TY-150 has a higher CFM rating than the TY-140. I plan on ordering at least three and see how they effect temps in my case vs the three TY-140's I currently have.


Yea, but will they fit in 140mm fan slots? And will they fit the heatsink? if so, I may get some.


----------



## solsamurai

I can't remember who but someone emailed TR about it and they said they will fit all their coolers will included fan clips. Lol, I'll just email them myself and get a difinitive answer.


----------



## firestorm1

if thats true, then im definitely getting a few of these for my case.


----------



## solsamurai

I emailed them for more info and will post the reply here.


----------



## error-id10t

Didn't know this existed lol. I've got one too and have enjoyed it but I am very very close to buying a water setup which would include 1 of the GPUs. With Ambient >30 degrees it does get too hot (but it's also the combination of 580 SLI and Fractal R3 case I know).

Anyhow, the reason I'm posting is because I've replaced both of the TY-140s with 120mm Nexus Real Silent PWM and for me when I checked last time, they provided better temps. I also wanted to check which way people prefer their fans?

My setup is push/push (I think). One of the fans is over the RAM pushing air and the second fan is in the middle pushing air again. This is going towards the back fan which is also acting as exhaust. On the top I have one of the TY-140 as exhaust also.

My thinking is that this covers both sides of the cooler and forces hot air out from the back and top.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Didn't know this existed lol. I've got one too and have enjoyed it but I am very very close to buying a water setup which would include 1 of the GPUs. With Ambient >30 degrees it does get too hot (but it's also the combination of 580 SLI and Fractal R3 case I know).
> Anyhow, the reason I'm posting is because I've replaced both of the TY-140s with 120mm Nexus Real Silent PWM and for me when I checked last time, they provided better temps. I also wanted to check which way people prefer their fans?
> My setup is push/push (I think). One of the fans is over the RAM pushing air and the second fan is in the middle pushing air again. This is going towards the back fan which is also acting as exhaust. On the top I have one of the TY-140 as exhaust also.
> My thinking is that this covers both sides of the cooler and forces hot air out from the back and top.


I would try reversing the top TY-140 to intake. This will bring more cool air to the SA. How powerful is your rear exhaust fan? For it to be effective behind the SA you need it to pull the same or more air than the two fans on the SA. Your current config is considered the default which is Push/Pull. One fan in the middle and one in the back is known as Pull/Pull config. According At most they provide ~1-2c difference in temps. Individual case airflow will effect these results grealty. As you said the R3 is not a good air cooling case and if your ambients are around 30c (!) then putting your rig under water sounds like a better solution if you can afford it.


----------



## calvinbui

solsamurai suggest i posted pics of my passive Silver Arrow. i love this heatsink but when Phanteks PH-TC14PE becomes available i might get that instead.
with my motherboard, it was a toughy to get installed cause it wasnt possible to mount in the other orientation due to the mobo heatsinks. i also had to wedge in the mounting brackets but eventually they stuck.


----------



## Bookhead

Yeah, cable management is non-existent in my case, because my PSU wires are extremely short. Oh well. This thing is still massive, even in an Antec Twelve Hundred V3.


----------



## solsamurai

Again very nice build calvinbui! Thanks for posting in the club!









Welcome Bookhead! Now use Rigbuilder to fill out your system specs!


----------



## Bookhead

I filled out the rig... but it's not appearing on my posts. I am a noob.


----------



## solsamurai

It may take a little bit to show up on the site. Check out the Overclock.net Site Features and Explanations guide for more info.


----------



## solsamurai

Alright so I got a reply from Steve S. at TR about the availability of the TY-150, using it with the SA and the possibility of a Rev A. SA....
Quote:


> Hi [solsamurai],
> 
> First a big thanks for the support, fans (no pun) are what keeps us going! Ok regarding the TY-150, in the US we have limited amount of stand alone TY-150 packs ready for order at http://www.nansgaminggear.com/. The pack will come with TY-150 compatible fanclips for our current line of coolers. The TY-150 can fit the Silver Arrow, just pay attention to height compatibility in small cases.
> 
> *Also, we are not planning a Silver Arrow Rev.A at the moment, but we are planning for something more awesome, please be patient.*


What could they be cooking up? The Silver Bullet? Silver Dragon???







I also inquired as to when the TY-150 might be available from other sites like FrozenCPU, etc.

I won't be able to order any TY-150's for awhile so if someone else does be sure to post pics of them on the SA!


----------



## firestorm1

i am curious to see how they are going to top the silver arrow. im also curious to see what the static pressue is on the ty-150 being it operates 200 rpm slower than the ty-140.


----------



## solsamurai

Me too.







One obvious difference between the two is the blade design has changed. That and the CFM rating is higher than the TY-140. If I had the extra cash I would have already ordered at least two of them.


----------



## firestorm1

the blades looks like they curve in a little more. i still havent heard back from TR on when they are going to ship my replacement fans. i sent them the info they requested 4 days ago. if i dont hear anything by monday, ill email them again..


----------



## solaris304

3dmark 2011 with amd x6 in am3 board with ddr 2 ram. once they start making 900 series mini atx boards. ill upgrade.







joinedthe site just to post the silverarrorw in a mini case. the case is a Lan gear da box. great case, its just the arrow is too big







so i made some adjustments. hope u all enjoy.


----------



## firestorm1

There are a bunch of 900 series mini atx boards available.


----------



## solaris304

i dont see 900 at newegg, i see 800 and 700 mini atx

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%20600007943%20600009017&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Order=PRICED&PageSize=20

no 900 seires boards, unless u can point to them please do, as i would love to upgrade to ddr 3 and sata 6gb


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaris304*
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> 3dmark 2011 with amd x6 in am3 board with ddr 2 ram. once they start making 900 series mini atx boards. ill upgrade.
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> joinedthe site just to post the silverarrorw in a mini case. the case is a Lan gear da box. great case, its just the arrow is too big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i made some adjustments. hope u all enjoy.


Crazy!

Should be dubbed the Mini Arrow!

P.S. I am looking at picking up the TY-150's and doing something that y'all may appreciate. Stay tuned.


----------



## solaris304

@ blue ( above me) can u run 3dmark 2011 ( default free version) let me know ur score. we have same cpu, and same about of ram, but u got ddr3. we have different gpus, but i want to see the difference of ur board vs mine. as i was looking at some 890 boards last night. ( dammit i need to hold off for the 900 boards )


----------



## Sean Webster

LOL, check out the video XD

I am really surprised a remount changed the temps soo much! Maybe the fan orientation did it as well, anyways like my Silver Arrow even more now.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaris304*
> 
> @ blue ( above me) can u run 3dmark 2011 ( default free version) let me know ur score. we have same cpu, and same about of ram, but u got ddr3. we have different gpus, but i want to see the difference of ur board vs mine. as i was looking at some 890 boards last night. ( dammit i need to hold off for the 900 boards )


I will do that tonigh. I am only at 3.8Ghz as I just can't seem to push past 4.0 and be stable without OS corruption.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> LOL, check out the video XD
> I am really surprised a remount changed the temps soo much! Maybe the fan orientation did it as well, anyways like my Silver Arrow even more now.


Told you that @ sign amount would work







although you did put a tad too much there.

And one more important thing, if you want a pull/pull fan config with your SA (which you probably do), you should consider installing one fan on EACH tower. In your case, you should transfer the center fan to the tower nearest the RAM slots. This is a more effcient config


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Told you that @ sign amount would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although you did put a tad too much there.


Hehe, yep I put a tad too much, thanks man, I appreciate it.








Quote:


> And one more important thing, if you want a pull/pull fan config with your SA (which you probably do), you should consider installing one fan on EACH tower. In your case, you should transfer the center fan to the tower nearest the RAM slots. This is a more effcient config


Wow, I didn't even think of that when I installed it.









Time to redo it. LOL


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Hehe, yep I put a tad too much, thanks man, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And one more important thing, if you want a pull/pull fan config with your SA (which you probably do), you should consider installing one fan on EACH tower. In your case, you should transfer the center fan to the tower nearest the RAM slots. This is a more effcient config
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't even think of that when I installed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to redo it. LOL
Click to expand...

Hehe. I know the feeling of remounting over and over again, been there done that







There was even one time that some skin of my knuckles was scraped off because my hand slide and hit the RAM module slot locks while I tighten the bolt of the SA


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hehe. I know the feeling of remounting over and over again, been there done that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was even one time that some skin of my knuckles was scraped off because my hand slide and hit the RAM module slot locks while I tighten the bolt of the SA


I've done that soo many times lol. I hate stupid sharp corners on everything in there. It is like a PC is another word for a hand torturing device!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I've done that soo many times lol. I hate stupid sharp corners on everything in there. It is like a PC is another word for a hand torturing device!


Couldn't agree more, lol! That pressure knob on the SA is a PITA!!!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaris304*
> 
> joinedthe site just to post the silverarrorw in a mini case. the case is a Lan gear da box. great case, its just the arrow is too big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i made some adjustments. hope u all enjoy.


Nice mini arrow action! OP Updated and welcome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Crazy!
> Should be dubbed the Mini Arrow!
> P.S. I am looking at picking up the TY-150's and doing something that y'all may appreciate. Stay tuned.


Excited!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> LOL, check out the video XD
> I am really surprised a remount changed the temps soo much! Maybe the fan orientation did it as well, anyways like my Silver Arrow even more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~snip


Nice!









*EDIT: Ah, I couldn't help it! The TY-150 is available on Amazon as well (from the same seller Nan's Gaming Gear) so I bought two of 'em. Probably won't be able to do anything with them and the SA 'til after Xmas though.*


----------



## solaris304

really amd x6 mad oc.png 866k .png file


anyone see anything wrong in this pic? GOOOOO Silver arrow


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaris304*
> 
> really amd x6 mad oc.png 866k .png file
> 
> anyone see anything wrong in this pic? GOOOOO Silver arrow


Lol, nice one.







BTW time to get your rig in your sig! Follow the Rigbuilder link and go go go!


----------



## kevindd992002

Will the TY-150 fit the SA? Will it fit 140mm case slots as well?


----------



## firestorm1

i believe they have the same mounting holes as the ty-140. (140mm)

also, it has been 9 days since i sent in my mailing info and proof of purchase. i still havent heard back from thermalright if or when they are sending my fans.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i believe they have the same mounting holes as the ty-140. (140mm)
> also, it has been 9 days since i sent in my mailing info and proof of purchase. i still havent heard back from thermalright if or when they are sending my fans.


Are you 100% sure about this? Because as I read in the past, there's been a lot of misunderstanding regarding this part of the fans.


----------



## firestorm1

your right. i found the post. it wont fit in anything but a 150mm setting. with the addition of new fan clips.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are you 100% sure about this? Because as I read in the past, there's been a lot of misunderstanding regarding this part of the fans.


I've been in contact with TR and have posted an email reply about this. The TY-150 fan comes with clips that allow it to fit the SA and other TR coolers. Yes, it does fit the SA.







I ordered two yesterday and will post pics/temps/etc hopefully in a couple weeks.









*EDIT 12/14/2011:* Wow that was quick!







I already got the fans this morning from UPS! Will post pics tonight when I get home.


----------



## solsamurai

Incoming TY-150 pictures!







I didn't have access to my wife's SLR at the time so I had to use my iPhone.







The colors are close to how they really look except for the green blades which are a tad darker. I hope to test them on my SA sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sean Webster

Sweet, make a good review!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Sweet, make a good review!


I will try. I have no time these days...


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Incoming TY-150 pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have access to my wife's SLR at the time so I had to use my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are close to how they really look except for the green blades which are a tad darker. I hope to test them on my SA sometime in the next few weeks.


Nice! I may have to try 2 or 3 on my SA for hell of it. I'm looking forward to your evaluation of them.

Have fun,
~Altstadt


----------



## solsamurai

Sadly it will be a few weeks before I have the time. Doing a lot of traveling for the holidays this year. I'm pretty sure I will have to do a Pull/Pull config comparison as the current Push TY-140 is within 1-3 cm of the side panel. I'll take some pics of both models side by side and on top of each other for size comparison.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Sadly it will be a few weeks before I have the time. Doing a lot of traveling for the holidays this year. I'm pretty sure I will have to do a Pull/Pull config comparison as the current Push TY-140 is within 1-3 cm of the side panel. I'll take some pics of both models side by side and on top of each other for size comparison.


feel free to send those fans my way. ill test them out for you lol.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> feel free to send those fans my way. ill test them out for you lol.


----------



## LukaTCE

Are this normal temp for 2500K on stock ?
Idle

Load


----------



## Mule928

Seems like reasonable temps.

OK folks, has anybody tested 3 fans?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Are this normal temp for 2500K on stock ?


Ambient temps are important when asking this kind of question. What was the ambient temp during your tests?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Seems like reasonable temps.
> OK folks, has anybody tested 3 fans?


A couple SA members use three fans....tw33k and er... I can't remember off the top of my head atm.







You can click through the member list in the OP to see their SA configs.


----------



## Altstadt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Seems like reasonable temps.
> OK folks, has anybody tested 3 fans?


I use three fans on mine, but I did it from the start, no testing to see if the third was really needed. It looks great with two, with three to me anyway, it looks powerful and aggressive; great cooling is just a given.









~Altstadt


----------



## solsamurai

Here's tw33k's post using two TY-140's and an Ultra Kaze 3000.









Tw33k, I can't remember if you have posted more recent pics than this. Let me know so I can update the OP with the most current pic.


----------



## LukaTCE

Ambient temp ~27°C +- 1°C


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Here's tw33k's post using two TY-140's and an Ultra Kaze 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tw33k, I can't remember if you have posted more recent pics than this. Let me know so I can update the OP with the most current pic.


New MOBO...

 



2 TY-140s (ambient ~16c):


2 TY-140s + UK3000 (ambient ~16c):


----------



## solsamurai

Nice!







Why are those crazy wires attacking your DIMM's!?







I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Looks like a fan wire coming from that 38mm fan he has on the front









EDIT: can't make it out.. Are those G.skill Ecos or are they some other G.skill that you have removed the heat sinks from? ;o


----------



## tw33k

it is the wire from the UK 3000.. The RAM is G.Skill Ripjaws F3-16000CL9D-8GBRM with the heatsinks removed


----------



## cympaulife

Can I still join even if I had to replace the fans of the silver arrow.
The TY-140's were either hitting the rams or the motherboard heatsinks so I had to replace them with 2 Zalman SF3's which I was planning to use on the casing.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cympaulife*
> 
> Can I still join even if I had to replace the fans of the silver arrow.
> The TY-140's were either hitting the rams or the motherboard heatsinks so I had to replace them with 2 Zalman SF3's which I was planning to use on the casing.


A pic is all I need. Sorry you couldn't use the TY-140's. Truly amazing fans.







OP updated.


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cympaulife*
> 
> Can I still join even if I had to replace the fans of the silver arrow.
> The TY-140's were either hitting the rams or the motherboard heatsinks so I had to replace them with 2 Zalman SF3's which I was planning to use on the casing.


I had the same issues with the TY-140s hitting the memory and motherboard heatsinks so I put on fan on the other side of the heatsink (like you did) and removed the heatsink from that side of the motherboard. Those heatsinks aren't really necessary anyway.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> I had the same issues with the TY-140s hitting the memory and motherboard heatsinks so I put on fan on the other side of the heatsink (like you did) and *removed the heatsink from that side of the motherboard. Those heatsinks aren't really necessary anyway.*










I guess you don't OC then? Heatsinked VRM's are VERY important indeed. Your m/b would really cook otherwise.


----------



## guillaume07

Hi guy,

I'm new here

mine







:



still waiting for my cg


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't OC then? Heatsinked VRM's are VERY important indeed. Your m/b would really cook otherwise.


I haven't overclocked yet, but I figure that with a TY-140 pulling air over it, it should be fine.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guillaume07*
> 
> Hi guy,
> I'm new here
> mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Lol, so I'm "the guy" now, huh? OP updated. Oh, and be sure to fill out your system specs in Rigbuilder to get that awesomeness in your sig!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> I haven't overclocked yet, but I figure that with a TY-140 pulling air over it, it should be fine.


I would watch your m/b temps very carefully when you start to OC. Or buy some aftermarket sinks for the VRM's that will fit under the SA. The fans don't move as much air over that portion of the m/b as one would assume. Not enough to properly cool that region. Your best bet would be to move the middle fan as close to the m/b as it will go and set your top fans to intake.

Just my


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

I just got told that my Silver Arrow will get here on friday ... perfect timing for a "to me from me" christmas present ... lol ...

BUT

I have never owned a CPU cooler with adjustable pressure ... how does this work ... can u over tighten so to speak and crack the cpu ?? ...

and how should the TIM be applied ?? ...

All information would be greatly appreciated ...







...

Kind Regards


----------



## MercurySteam

solsamurai, I did a bit of research and considering the fact that my mobo has 16 phases for the CPU and my 2600K only has a TDP of 95 W, I'd like to think the VRMs won't explode on a modest overclock around 4.6 GHz.


----------



## BackwardPawn

I'm thinking about getting a silver arrow, but looking at everyone's photos, it looks like it might cover the top PCIe x1 port on the motherboard. Am I mistaken or will this be a problem? Thanks.


----------



## firestorm1

i finally got a response from thermalright. my ty-140 fans are on the way.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> I just got told that my Silver Arrow will get here on friday ... perfect timing for a "to me from me" christmas present ... lol ...
> BUT
> I have never owned a CPU cooler with adjustable pressure ... how does this work ... can u over tighten so to speak and crack the cpu ?? ...
> *and how should the TIM be applied ?? ...*
> All information would be greatly appreciated ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Kind Regards


I'm not an Intel user atm so I can't comment on the pressure question. Most members here have said they tightened it down pretty far.... care to comment Intel peeps?









As for the TIM application less is more goes a long way. We're talking a drop slightly larger than the "@" on your keyboard. A common misunderstanding is your need lots of TIM under there but all this does is cause poor thermal transfer to the heatsink and bleed out the sides onto your m/b!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> solsamurai, I did a bit of research and considering the fact that my mobo has 16 phases for the CPU and my 2600K only has a TDP of 95 W, I'd like to think the VRMs won't explode on a modest overclock around 4.6 GHz.


Yeah I saw your posts on a few other threads. Sounds good! I'd be interested in your temps once you get set up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwardPawn*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a silver arrow, but looking at everyone's photos, it looks like it might cover the top PCIe x1 port on the motherboard. Am I mistaken or will this be a problem? Thanks.


I have plenty of room on my m/b (model in sig).







It has come pretty closer for a few others. Something I would definitely consider if you're getting a new m/b along with the SA.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i finally got a response from thermalright. my ty-140 fans are on the way.


Nice!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> As for the TIM application less is more goes a long way. We're talking a drop slightly larger than the "@" on your keyboard. A common misunderstanding is your need lots of TIM under there but all this does is cause poor thermal transfer to the heatsink and bleed out the sides onto your m/b!


So it is the standard grain of rice size in the middle of the processor method ?? ... ... I was worried this wouldn't work ... i thought the silver arrow never had a flat base ??


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So it is the standard grain of rice size in the middle of the processor method ?? ... ... I was worried this wouldn't work ... i thought the silver arrow never had a flat base ??


you dont need much. just enough to cover the cores when the silver arrow is mounted. covering the entire ihs is just a waste of tim.


----------



## Sean Webster

This is how much you need: Go to 3:45


----------



## firestorm1

thats tooooo much









LOL @ when you were trying to get those clips untangled. its ok, that happened to me too.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> So it is the standard grain of rice size in the middle of the processor method ?? ... ... I was worried this wouldn't work ... i thought the silver arrow never had a flat base ??


An actual grain of rice size spilled over on my rig. I would recommend a tad smaller amount, mount the SA, carefully remove and check how the TIM spread. If it's all good clean off, re-apply and get to work.







I had to re-seat my SA three times before I was happy with temps and TIM spread.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> thats tooooo much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ when you were trying to get those clips untangled. its ok, that happened to me too.


LOL I know it is a "tad" much...i was like woah lol.

and omg those clips piss me off lol


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> LOL I know it is a "tad" much...i was like woah lol.
> and *omg those clips piss me off lol*


It's why I always re-seated the SA outside the case.







It only took one attempt at installing inside to realize what a pain those clips are. Outside it's quite easy IMO.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Am I still in the club if I no longer have the Silver Arrow in my possession?

someone stole my sig rig =(


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> Am I still in the club if I no longer have the Silver Arrow in my possession?
> someone stole my sig rig =(


As long as you were a proud owner I don't see any reason to scratch you off the members list.







Did you put your rig under water? Different air cooler? Spill it!


----------



## mikupoiss

Guess I should post some pics to finally get officially into the club


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> Am I still in the club if I no longer have the Silver Arrow in my possession?
> someone stole my sig rig =(--->*someone stole my sig rig =(*
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you were a proud owner I don't see any reason to scratch you off the members list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put your rig under water? Different air cooler? Spill it!
Click to expand...

Sucks


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Thanks for all the advice guys ... I will post pix as soon as I can !!

I don't want to waste to much TIM practicing how to seat the SA ... I bought cheap but not the cheapest ... Cooler Master Fusion 400 ... lol


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> It's why I always re-seated the SA outside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only took one attempt at installing inside to realize what a pain those clips are. Outside it's quite easy IMO.


those clips can be a PITA to install if its already in the case. i learned that the hard way lol.


----------



## digglez

I am building a new rig and want to go with the Silver Arrow. I was going to pick one up at Microcenter until the sales rep told me the one in stock was an "old model." I can't find any documentation on there being different model numbers or generations, so I am pretty sure he did not know what he was talking about. Just to be sure, this is the one I am after right?

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0352680


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Sucks


^ What he said.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys ... I will post pix as soon as I can !!
> I don't want to waste to much TIM practicing how to seat the SA ... I bought cheap but not the cheapest ... Cooler Master Fusion 400 ... lol


I would never recommend cheap TIM. The Chill Factor III that comes with the SA is top notch. Just because other coolers come with crappy TIM doesn't mean they all do.







I've gotten 3 uses out of the Chill Factor III and still have enough for at least one more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digglez*
> 
> I am building a new rig and want to go with the Silver Arrow. I was going to pick one up at Microcenter until the sales rep told me the one in stock was an "old model." I can't find any documentation on there being different model numbers or generations, so I am pretty sure he did not know what he was talking about. Just to be sure, this is the one I am after right?
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0352680


There is no old model. If anything the rep my have been referring to the Colgage Arrow. There has been a small revision to the cable sleeve on the TY-140's but that's it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> ^ What he said.


Wow, I didn't see that before. Sorry to hear!


----------



## _Behemoth_

Hey Guys, i have one short Question. Is it normal that i can move the Silver Arrow a littlebit like in this .jpg? I have tighten the Pressure-Nob to the Max.


----------



## solsamurai

Yes that is normal for both AMD and Intel mounting hardware. There will always be a little wiggle room.









Just in case no one has done so already....Welcome to OCN!


----------



## _Behemoth_

Thanks for the fast response and taking my doubt


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, you caught me right before signing off for the night.







It's 2:47am...time for sleep.

Be sure to use Rigbuilder to fill out your system specs so they appear in your sig and post some pics of the SA in your rig if you would like to be added to the club.


----------



## _Behemoth_

Im in Germany and here it is ~12:00








Quote:


> Be sure to use Rigbuilder to fill out your system specs so they appear in your sig and post some pics of the SA in your rig if you would like to be added to the club.


i'll do that


----------



## onoff




----------



## onoff

What is the best solution?

The red or blue??


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Can anyone recommend a decent software to monitor temps ... I just fitted my silver arrow and have a very very bad feeling I put 2 little thermal paste ...

All info would be helpful ...

Kind Regards,

Ps ... will try upload pix 2mro


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent software to monitor temps ... I just fitted my silver arrow and have a very very bad feeling I put 2 little thermal paste ...
> 
> All info would be helpful ...
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Ps ... will try upload pix 2mro


This: http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html

And

This: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=667250


----------



## Emissary of Pain

THANK YOU VERY MUCH MR WEBSTER !!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I am averaging min 34 to max 38 celcius doing normal everyday usage ... ... my current ambient is around 20 celcius ... ... is this ok ?? ... I have not overclocked yet as I was worried about the TIM


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I am averaging min 34 to max 38 celcius ... ... my current ambient is around 20 celcius ... ... is this ok ?? ... I have not overclocked yet as I was worried about the TIM


I'm at about 25C and see the same temps atm. What is your load? Can you run Prime 95 for a min?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I'm at about 25C and see the same temps atm. What is your load? Can you run Prime 95 for a min?


sure ... let me just download it ... ... sorry ... New HDD so I need to get all my software again ... lol ... do I run prime with the same settings on first open ??


----------



## Sean Webster

Yea, just run blend.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

damn ... I ran the 1 for max heat and stress ...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I feel like such a noob ... hahaha .... I have built a very similar system to this lan rig .. (see my rig) ... but I got a friend 2 do the TIM ... and I have not really ran any stress tests on it


----------



## Sean Webster

What's your max?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

after 10 min running the second option in prime95 64bit ... (max heat and stress) ... i have not broken the 60 degree mark ...

core 0 : 53
core 1 : 58
core 2 : 58
core 3 : 55

They seem rock solid at those temps ... not budging so far ... ... I am also still using my pc while running prime ...


----------



## Sean Webster

That's fine. Now start overclocking!

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

Here are my settings for 5GHz lol

You may want less CPU Offset Voltage: for your OC.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Ai Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK/PCIE Frequency: 100.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores: 50
Internal PLL Voltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
DRAM Timing Control: 8-8-8-24-2N
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

Ai Tweaker\ CPU Power Management >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Ai Tweaker (in the DIGI+ VRM section)
Load-Line Calibration: High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.130
DRAM Voltage: 1.5
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabled

Advanced\ CPU Configuration >
CPU Ratio: Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Enabled
CPU C6 Report: Enabled


----------



## Emissary of Pain

hahaha ... i love that ... yeah ... your temps are fine ... NOW OVERCLOCK !!! ... hahaha ...

I will give it a shot in the morning ... I worked my ass off 2day putting all my parts into the rig and doing cable management ... and it's 10pm ... ~ sad excuse but i'm tired ... lol ...) ...

I do have a problem with my pc though ... so off to the official asus thread I goooooo ...

Thanks for the confirmation on my temps ... really appreciate it !!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoff*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoff*
> 
> What is the best solution?
> The red or blue??


Welcome to the club! OP updated.







I recommend all intake and remove the rear 120 fan. This kind of setup is called positive pressure and works wonders at keeping dust out of the case with great temps.







Check out this thread for more info. Lots of very helpful folks there.


----------



## firestorm1

silverstone has a pretty decent article concerning positive/negative pressure.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=usa


----------



## Sean Webster

Y I NO ADDED TO MEMBERS LIST?!? ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ

Link to proof:
http://www.overclock.net/t/990633/the-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club/1240#post_15850638

FIX NOW


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> silverstone has a pretty decent article concerning positive/negative pressure.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=usa


Very good article indeed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Y I NO ADDED TO MEMBERS LIST?!? ლ(ಠ益ಠ)ლ
> Link to proof:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/990633/the-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club/1240#post_15850638
> FIX NOW


AH! I'm sorry just put that thing away! AH!







OP update incoming...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Not the best pictures ... shaky hand + cheapy digital camera ... but hey ... proof is proof ...







...

May I get added please !!

solsamurai ... Could I get your SA sig code please ... I like the way u did it ... in the very first post with the colours

http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af173/Emissary_Of_Pain/SilverArrowCustom.jpg

http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af173/Emissary_Of_Pain/SilverArrowTowerCustom.jpg

Ps ... tried attaching the image URL but it wouldn't let me ... If someone could repost the images I'd appreciate it ...

Kind Regards


----------



## master811

Ok, I'm looking at getting one of these. Can someone tell me what the lowest possible height dimensions are of this once the fans are placed on it, as I've got an Antec P182 and concerned it won't fit (will be tight, but think the fans might just put it over and hit the side of the case!

Can the fans be moved up and down the cooler, what is the lowest they will go?

Or even anyone here that has a P182 and does it fit?

Thanks!


----------



## firestorm1

you wont be able to put the side panel back on once the SA is mounted. i had that case before i upgraded to the haf x


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master811*
> 
> Ok, I'm looking at getting one of these. Can someone tell me what the lowest possible height dimensions are of this once the fans are placed on it, as I've got an Antec P182 and concerned it won't fit (will be tight, but think the fans might just put it over and hit the side of the case!
> Can the fans be moved up and down the cooler, what is the lowest they will go?
> Or even anyone here that has a P182 and does it fit?
> Thanks!


My current case is the Raven 02-E White ... and it has a max clearance of 169mm for the cooler ... with the way I have the fans (slightly higher to cover the top of the heat pipes and all of the fins) ... i am just able 2 get the side panel on ... i mean ... it's a few mm's of space ...


----------



## master811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> you wont be able to put the side panel back on once the SA is mounted. i had that case before i upgraded to the haf x


Yes that is what I'm afraid of. I've done some measurements and think it will fit, just the fans will push it over the edge? Or will the side definitely not go on at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> My current case is the Raven 02-E White ... and it has a max clearance of 169mm for the cooler ... with the way I have the fans (slightly higher to cover the top of the heat pipes and all of the fins) ... i am just able 2 get the side panel on ... i mean ... it's a few mm's of space ...


How low can you place the fan, can you get them level with the top of the heat pipe? Do the clips go above or at the same level as the fan?


----------



## firestorm1

its the caps on top of the heatsink that will be a problem. the side panel wont go on properly. now you can force it on, which i dont recommend, but your side panel will be bowed out a little if you do that.


----------



## solsamurai

Hey all, I'll be out of town for a few days and won't be able to update the OP til then. Happy holidays!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Merry Christmas!


----------



## _Behemoth_

Hey Guys, its me again and i have another short Question. Today i noticed that the Silver Arrow doesnt need the Backplate Cap on the LGA 1155 Boards but last week while i installed my Silver Arrow i put the Cap in (because of a utube guide







) and now i got a bad feeling. Can this do damage to the Board or influence the Temperatures? Mainboard is a Asrock Z68 Ex3G3

Here a image from the Cap (the black thing on the right side)


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Behemoth_*
> 
> Hey Guys, its me again and i have another short Question. Today i noticed that the Silver Arrow doesnt need the Backplate Cap on the LGA 1155 Boards but last week while i installed my Silver Arrow i put the Cap in (because of a utube guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and now i got a bad feeling. Can this do damage to the Board or influence the Temperatures? Mainboard is a Asrock Z68 Ex3G3
> 
> Here a image from the Cap (the black thing on the right side)


lol, I did that at first myself too!!! Always read directions! lol

If it is still set up I suggest you uninstall it and remove the LGA 775 cap.


----------



## _Behemoth_

Did u noticed something strange in the Time u had the Cap on? The only Issue i have is that i can turn arround my SA a littlebit but the Temperatures are very nice







. If im not wrong i think i put it in from the wrong side too xD


----------



## _Behemoth_

Did u noticed something strange in the Time u had the Cap on? The only Issue i have is that i can turn arround my SA a littlebit but the Temperatures are very nice







. If im not wrong i think i put it in from the wrong side too xD

Are there maybe problems without the Cap because of the preinstalled Backplate on the Board like in the image below?



Thanks


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Behemoth_*
> 
> Did u noticed something strange in the Time u had the Cap on? The only Issue i have is that i can turn arround my SA a littlebit but the Temperatures are very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If im not wrong i think i put it in from the wrong side too xD
> Are there maybe problems without the Cap because of the preinstalled Backplate on the Board like in the image below?
> Thanks


I had an issue where I couldn't install it unless I had the cap off, so I didn't do it completely, I just took it off when it was giving me and issue installing.


----------



## _Behemoth_

Thank you Sean, i think i will put it off tommorow. Better safe than sorry


----------



## master811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> its the caps on top of the heatsink that will be a problem. the side panel wont go on properly. now you can force it on, which i dont recommend, but your side panel will be bowed out a little if you do that.


Hmm ok, only as other people have said they have been able to get it in the case, but perhaps it depends on what mobo you have as well?

So for sure can you drop the height of the fans so they are level with the top of the heatpipes?

Anyone else have any experience with the P182 case?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master811*
> 
> Hmm ok, only as other people have said they have been able to get it in the case, but perhaps it depends on what mobo you have as well?
> *So for sure can you drop the height of the fans so they are level with the top of the heatpipes?*
> Anyone else have any experience with the P182 case?


Yes as long as your RAM or other m/b heatsinks don't get in the way.









Also I don't recommend forcing your side panel on. That's unnatural pressure on your m/b and SA. Not to mention you could possible short something if the top of the SA is touching the inside of the side panel.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> Not the best pictures ... shaky hand + cheapy digital camera ... but hey ... proof is proof ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> May I get added please !!
> solsamurai ... Could I get your SA sig code please ... I like the way u did it ... in the very first post with the colours
> *http://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af173/Emissary_Of_Pain/SilverArrowCustom.jpg*
> Ps ... tried attaching the image URL but it wouldn't let me ... If someone could repost the images I'd appreciate it ...
> Kind Regards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Behemoth_*
> 
> Did u noticed something strange in the Time u had the Cap on? The only Issue i have is that i can turn arround my SA a littlebit but the Temperatures are very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If im not wrong i think i put it in from the wrong side too xD
> Are there maybe problems without the Cap because of the preinstalled Backplate on the Board like in the image below?


OP updated for Emissary....

Do you guys know that only the *inside* of anti-static bags protect the components from ESD? Placing the m/b on a wood table is much safer...or an actual anti-static mat.


----------



## _Behemoth_

The picture is from google not from me but i didn't know Solsamurai, thanks to you


----------



## solaris304

just wondering did anyone else lap there HFS? i did and no iam not sure if i can find the pics. but i did lap mine to a close mirror finsh







.


----------



## solsamurai

I believe maybe one or two others have lapped their cpu/SA but the results were never anything greater than the rest of us non-lappers.


----------



## justanewguy

lapping is absolutely not necessary, even if the bottom of the cooler is a bit concave. there is a reason why its not 100% flat


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> OP updated for Emissary....
> Do you guys know that only the *inside* of anti-static bags protect the components from ESD? Placing the m/b on a wood table is much safer...or an actual anti-static mat.


I know that the anti-static bags only work on the inside ... I just put the board on it while taking the photos ... not sure why I did that either cause I assembled it on the desk ... hahaha ...

Thanks for the add !! ...


----------



## solsamurai

You got it!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Greetings !

Just a mall favour ... but ... could someone tell me how to make the club sig link to the club and my post with the pix in it ??

Kind Regards


----------



## solsamurai

Type "::: Thermalright Silver Arrow Club :::" (minus the quotes) in your sig editor on your profile page, highlight the text and use the link button to add the url of your post which is the following....

http://www.overclock.net/t/990633/the-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club/1360_20#post_16013215


----------



## Emissary of Pain

~ worships solsamurai ~


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> ~ worships solsamurai ~


Bwahaha! Lol, we help each other out as best we can!


----------



## importflip

Just bought mine today.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> Just bought mine today.
> IMG~snip


OP Updated.


----------



## firestorm1

what temps are you guys getting? i had to remount after installing new memory and i swear i was getting lower temps before. or maybe i was seeing things.


----------



## tw33k

You can see my temps here


----------



## firestorm1

eh, maybe i was seeing things. that first ss showed roughly the same temps as i have with the 2 fans. thanks.

*EDIT:*

i found an old ty 140 today still sealed iin the box. i had an urge to clean out my closet and found a parts box with other pc parts/stuff. completely forgot i had this.







. so i used it as an exhaust fan.

man, thermalright had some ugly fans back in the day lol. the ones on the cooler are better looking.


----------



## tw33k

The first one is with 2 TY-140s. The 2nd is with a UK3000 added as well


----------



## Nnimrod

I think I want a Silver Arrow 2, or whatever they are going to call it. Soon as they unveil it.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> eh, maybe i was seeing things. that first ss showed roughly the same temps as i have with the 2 fans. thanks.
> *EDIT:*
> i found an old ty 140 today still sealed iin the box. i had an urge to clean out my closet and found a parts box with other pc parts/stuff. completely forgot i had this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . so i used it as an exhaust fan.
> man, thermalright had some ugly fans back in the day lol. the ones on the cooler are better looking.


It's funny...if you look at my pics of the TY-150's I bought they seem to have the same color scheme...


----------



## Sean Webster

solsamurai, you see a difference on the TY-150's yet? I never noticed if you did a unboxing or anything.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> It's funny...if you look at my pics of the TY-150's I bought they seem to have the same color scheme...


i saw that. i cant see why they would be going back to that color scheme. it looks tacky tbh.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> solsamurai, you see a difference on the TY-150's yet? I never noticed if you did a unboxing or anything.


I posted some initial pics here. Still haven't had the time to set up everything for a TY-140 vs TY-150 comparison.







Hopefully this or next weekend. It's kinda hard when you have a 14-month-old son running around.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i saw that. i cant see why they would be going back to that color scheme. it looks tacky tbh.


I doesn't bother me all that much as I plan on painting them anyway. I wish the blades where still a blue color though.


----------



## firestorm1

you know, that dont sound like a bad idea. im wondering if that fan blade pops off so it would make things easier to spray.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Won't spray painting the blades unbalance the fan ? ... ... I have sprayed many a fan housing but never the actual blades in fear of this ...


----------



## firestorm1

i mean the fan housing, sorry for the confusion. if those blades cant come off, how would you recommend i go about painting it?


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> solsamurai, you see a difference on the TY-150's yet? I never noticed if you did a unboxing or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some initial pics here. Still haven't had the time to set up everything for a TY-140 vs TY-150 comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this or next weekend. It's kinda hard when you have a 14-month-old son running around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i saw that. i cant see why they would be going back to that color scheme. it looks tacky tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doesn't bother me all that much as I plan on painting them anyway. I wish the blades where still a blue color though.
Click to expand...

Let me know how it goes. I plan on buying two of those and then mounting my TY-140s to the top of my 650D.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Won't spray painting the blades unbalance the fan ? ... ... I have sprayed many a fan housing but never the actual blades in fear of this ...


If you can achieve an even coat I don't see the problem. Here's a thread where a fellow OCN member painted a bunch of Noctua's. He didn't paint the blades but does show a ton a detailed photos.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i mean the fan housing, sorry for the confusion. if those blades cant come off, how would you recommend i go about painting it?


Probably tape the entire housing and paint the blades first? Or see how they look after you paint the housing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> Let me know how it goes. I plan on buying two of those and then mounting my TY-140s to the top of my 650D.


I will! Hopefully I'll be able to run a quick and dirty TY-140 vs TY-150 comparison as well as side by side photos


----------



## mikupoiss

Finally, a pic of my baby:


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Finally, a pic of my baby:
> IMG ~snip


OP updated.


----------



## tw33k

Finally got everything in my new case (Corsair Obsidian 800DW)


----------



## draijia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Finally got everything in my new case (Corsair Obsidian 800DW)


u need a ducting mod all those fans are suffocating each other....


----------



## Tom Thumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draijia*
> 
> u need a ducting mod all those fans are suffocating each other....


Huh?????????


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draijia*
> 
> u need a ducting mod all those fans are suffocating each other....


Far from it. The air flow is perfect


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draijia*
> 
> u need a ducting mod all those fans are suffocating each other....


Welcome to OCN!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Far from it. The air flow is perfect


Will update OP.







I'm wondering if the rear exhaust is needed. I removed mine awhile ago and noticed no difference in temps and enjoy less noise as a bonus.


----------



## tw33k

it's probably not needed but for me at least, removing it won't make things quieter


----------



## solsamurai

I figured.







You had great temps in your previous case. How do they compare in the 800DW?


----------



## tw33k

About 2c cooler in the Corsair. My new Phanteks cooler just arrived so when I get home I'll run a head-to-head with the Silver Arrow http://www.overclock.net/t/1197476/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-vs-silver-arrow/0_50


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> About 2c cooler in the Corsair. My new Phanteks cooler just arrived so when I get home I'll run a head-to-head with the Silver Arrow http://www.overclock.net/t/1197476/phanteks-ph-tc14pe-vs-silver-arrow/0_50


Sweet, but man that thing is ugly.







I would rather the heatpipes extend beyond the top of the cooler as they do on the SA. That would also get rid of that ugly logo on top.







Looking forward to your findings!


----------



## tw33k

Funny...I like it better than seeing the heatpipes


----------



## solsamurai

I can see that point for many people. For me it's more how the top of the heatpipes function. That's why I want them there.









You know, you could mod the top with a "tw33k" logo and _that_ would be truly awesome.


----------



## tw33k

that would be awesome


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> Let me know how it goes. I plan on buying two of those and then mounting my TY-140s to the top of my 650D.


i never got around to painting it. but i did change the fan orientation of the of the SA from pull/pull to push/push. no temp difference worth changing my pants over. at most was a 2c and thats if i have my window cracked open at night. i may take out the top intake fan and put another ty-140 in its spot. i know ill need to mod some sort of bracket to the top of the case, which really isnt that hard to do.


----------



## HappySlayerUK

Can you add me to the club. Here's a picture of my newly installed Silver Arrow


----------



## tw33k




----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HappySlayerUK*
> 
> Can you add me to the club. Here's a picture of my newly installed Silver Arrow.


Welcome to OCN and the SA club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*


Will update your OP link as well.









*EDIT:* Looks like I'll be able to finally check out the two TY-150's this weekend! Will do my best to create some sort of TY-140 vs TY-150 comparison. This may or may not happen as I will probably have only a few hours to work with. I will definitely take a good amount of pics!


----------



## solsamurai

Some bad news...I was dusting my case in preparation for the TY-150's when I noticed how tall the VRM heatsink is. I placed one of the TY-150's right on top of it and the edge of the frame still pokes out slightly.







I'm pretty sure I can install one in the middle without issue which would allow either a 140 Push/150 Push or a 150 Pull/140 Pull setup.







So until I get a wider case (> 8.50") I'm stuck with few options.









The 150 has a higher CFM rating than the 140 so it seems best to place it behind the 140. Anyone who owns the 650D and the SA that could tell me how much room there is between the top of the heatpipes and the side panel?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The 150 has a higher CFM rating than the 140 so it seems best to place it behind the 140. Anyone who owns the 650D and the SA that could tell me how much room there is between the top of the heatpipes and the side panel?


about a centimeter and a half


----------



## solsamurai

Eh, so that extra half inch is behind the M/B....hmm not sure what to do now. I don't have the ability in my apartment to run a test bench like setup with my son running around. Guess I'll use the TY-150's as top intakes in the 650D.







Thanks Sean.

I'm hoping the TY-150 in the middle will still make a difference. If anything I'll at least try switching to Pull/Pull with the TY-140's. I'm now looking around for a case (if I don't go with the 650D) to see if anything wider than 9" exists.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Eh, so that extra half inch is behind the M/B....hmm not sure what to do now. I don't have the ability in my apartment to run a test bench like setup with my son running around. Guess I'll use the TY-150's as top intakes in the 650D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sean.
> I'm hoping the TY-150 in the middle will still make a difference. If anything I'll at least try switching to Pull/Pull with the TY-140's. I'm now looking around for a case (if I don't go with the 650D) to see if anything wider than 9" exists.


That's some very bad news







Knowing how long we waited for the release of the TY150.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

This sooooo sucks ... I can't get the TY150s ... hell ... I can't even get TY140s ... ... I wanna emigrate ...


----------



## solsamurai

Man, these TY-150's are HUGE, lol. I couldn't use them even in the center of the SA due to my cases width issues.







I was able to ninja-mount one inside the case. That and switching to Pull/Pull with the TY-140's gave me a 2-3c drop on the CPU load and a 3-5c drop on the GPU load.







At least I got something out of this.

I'm still hoping the TY-150's will fit in the top panel of the 650D...just have to wait until I have enough extra cash. Any suggestions on a case that might be wide enough are welcome!

iPhone pic of my current setup mentioned above:



Please note the actual color of the fan housing is not that ugly, lol. The iPhone's camera makes it look a great deal more yellow-orange than it really is.


----------



## Mule928

Anybody experiment with sealing up the sides to keep all the air moving over the fins?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

@ solsamurai

How wide are those things ... do u think they will fit in my case ... Silverstone Raven ? ...


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Anybody experiment with sealing up the sides to keep all the air moving over the fins?


The TY-140's are wider than the heatsink towers so it's in the best interest of airflow to not block the sides. Especially if you are goin for a positive pressure setup.







With all those giant 230mm fans in your case I'd certainly try it out if you haven't already. Check out the Positive Pressure Air Cooling item in my sig for more info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> @ solsamurai
> How wide are those things ... do u think they will fit in my case ... Silverstone Raven ? ...


Per TR:
Quote:


> Fan Specification:
> Dimension: L170mm x H150mm x W26.5mm
> Weight: 180g
> Fan speed: 500~1100RPM (PWM controlled)
> Fan noise: 19~23dBA
> Airflow: 38~84CFM
> Connector: 4 Pin (PWM Fan connector)


I forgot to take a pic but they a wider on all sides than the TY-140. My case is 8.43" wide is the TY-150's stuck just a little too much.







I also had a problem with the VRM heatsink on my m/b adding extra height to the back fan when attempting a Pull/Pull config. Look up how wide your case is and see how much room you have now. If it's only a few millimeters more than likely the TY-150 will not fit.

On a side note since I will not be able to get a new case for quite some time I'm thinking about selling the other TY-150 that is not in use. I'll post here again when the time comes so please no PM's just yet.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

My Cpu cooler limit is 169mm ... lol ... and my case is pretty darn big ... I mean ... It barely fits on my table ... haha ... So that means the TY150s wont work this side ... that sucks !!


----------



## solsamurai

Yeah I was bummed when it became obvious they weren't going on the SA. At least the one inside the case is making a difference.







Hopefully they'll work out in my next case.


----------



## kevindd992002

So the TY-150's aren't compatible with the SA? Or with your case?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The TY-140's are wider than the heatsink towers so it's in the best interest of airflow to not block the sides. Especially if you are goin for a positive pressure setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all those giant 230mm fans in your case I'd certainly try it out if you haven't already. Check out the Positive Pressure Air Cooling item in my sig for more info.


Any suggestions on a material to use to seal it with?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So the TY-150's aren't compatible with the SA? Or with your case?


The TY-150 comes with fan clips that allow it to be mounted on the SA and other Thermalright coolers. I had no trouble intalling them, but they are just a tad too wide for my case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Any suggestions on a material to use to seal it with?


I would not seal it unless you plan on using different fans that are not as wide as the TY-140's. Not sure what you could use....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The TY-150 comes with fan clips that allow it to be mounted on the SA and other Thermalright coolers. I had no trouble intalling them, but they are just a tad too wide for my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not seal it unless you plan on using different fans that are not as wide as the TY-140's. Not sure what you could use....


When you say too wide, are they touching the side panel?


----------



## solsamurai

They stick out just a few millimeters too far for the side panel to close.


----------



## kevindd992002

So the side panel touches the fans?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So the side panel touches the fans?


No they just like hovering in the case saying that they don't fit and they just sit there teasing him about it b/c they won't let him close the side panel b/c they are mean bullies.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> No they just like hovering in the case saying that they don't fit and they just sit there teasing him about it b/c they won't let him close the side panel b/c they are mean bullies.












hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I need some hovering fans ... I really don't like the fan clips on the SA ...









Also ...

How low can u position the TY150s on the SA ... because If you can push them down so that just the fan housing sticks above the heatpipes ... I would be able 2 use them ... ... the question then would be ... Will the tiny 120mm exhaust fan be able 2 handle the output from the TY150s ...

Do the tips of the heatpipes have a function or is it just for looks ?? (no I am not cutting them off ... was just curious)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> No they just like hovering in the case saying that they don't fit and they just sit there teasing him about it b/c they won't let him close the side panel b/c they are mean bullies.


Great. Thanks for your explanation.

I was talking to someone when I read solsmurai's reply that's why I didn't understand initially.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Great. Thanks for your explanation.
> 
> I was talking to someone when I read solsmurai's reply that's why I didn't understand initially.


lol, I'm just tired.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> lol, I'm just tired.


Lol no worries.


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, sorry for any confusion I caused.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I need some hovering fans ... I really don't like the fan clips on the SA ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ...
> How low can u position the TY150s on the SA ... because If you can push them down so that just the fan housing sticks above the heatpipes ... I would be able 2 use them ... ... the question then would be ... Will the tiny 120mm exhaust fan be able 2 handle the output from the TY150s ...
> Do the tips of the heatpipes have a function or is it just for looks ?? (no I am not cutting them off ... was just curious)


Believe me I positioned them as far down as they would go. Even with the fan housing right on top of the CPU it's still too wide for my case, but only by a few millimeters.







The VRM heatsink on my m/b and the RAM DIMMs add height to the TY-150's position as well. The top of the heatpipes help dissipate heat. It's important to leave them be.







I would say if you can cut out your rear fan grill and have no rear exhaust fan at all. That or a fan with a really high static pressure like a Gentle Typhoon. I'm currently running all intake with no exhaust fans and an empty rear fan grill. Temps are great and my rig is less noisy with one less fan.


----------



## KILLER_K

I noticed on my case. If I have to put the fan clips in or move them. I use a 200 lumens led light and just put it at the top of the case. Pointing it down and when you look at the heat sink you can see all the way through the heat sink holes. So when you move the bottom clip there you can see easily to make it go int he bottom hole.

I use a 600t case and most cases has a top vent. So this should work on all cases like that. I'm guessing you could do it from under also if you remove the gpu so you can set the flash light to point upwards. Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*
> 
> I noticed on my case. If I have to put the fan clips in or move them. I use a 200 lumens led light and just put it at the top of the case. Pointing it down and when you look at the heat sink you can see all the way through the heat sink holes. So when you move the bottom clip there you can see easily to make it go int he bottom hole.
> I use a 600t case and most cases has a top vent. So this should work on all cases like that. I'm guessing you could do it from under also if you remove the gpu so you can set the flash light to point upwards. Thanks


Always good to hear different ways to get those pesky fan clips on.







I personally try to set aside enough time to remove the m/b from my case. When working with huge heatsinks like the SA it definitely makes the process easier.









If you would like in the club post a pic of the SA on your rig and I'll get you in the OP.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

I'm a fan! Plz grant me membership to your club


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I'm a fan! Plz grant me membership to your club


admission is $10. i accept amazon payments only.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Here's 2 cents for now... lolz. How do I add the club link to my sig?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's 2 cents for now... lolz. How do I add the club link to my sig?


Type it as you see on the OP or in my sig and link it to this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/990633/the-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-club/0_20#post_13127965

OP updated.


----------



## firestorm1

nevermind lol.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solaris304*
> 
> just wondering did anyone else lap there HFS? i did and no iam not sure if i can find the pics. but i did lap mine to a close mirror finsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have seen some cooler master heat sink plates that appear machined and very rough which may benefit from lapping, but mine is smooth and polished. Almost like a mirror. Not sure if there are some that are rougher than others? But definitely not necessary to lap it.


----------



## OnrA

Gene-Z, 2500K, uv red modded Ty140s, Cm Enforcer Case. My 2nd system













No performance loss (at all) after painting, no weird fan noises also. Speedstep and all C states enabled.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnrA*
> 
> Gene-Z, 2500K, uv red modded Ty140s, Cm Enforcer Case. My 2nd system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No performance loss (at all) after painting, no weird fan noises also. Speedstep and all C states enabled.


OP updated.









How did you go about painting the fans? I would like to paint the housing on mine black as well.


----------



## firestorm1

yea inquiring minds would like to know. i have 3 ty-140s i need to paint.


----------



## solsamurai

I was thinking about taping the blades and using Krylon Fusion for Plastic for the housing. My rig has a blue theme so the original blade color works fine. Not sure what to do about the TY-150s...will probably leave them alone for now in case I decide to sell them after I get a new case.


----------



## KILLER_K

Here is the picture as i forgot it in my other post. Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*
> 
> Here is the picture as i forgot it in my other post. Thanks


OP updated.


----------



## OnrA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> OP updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you go about painting the fans? I would like to paint the housing on mine black as well.


Well, removed its blade from the housing, then hung it with a fishing line and just painted black, pretty simple. No primer coating needed, just 2 coats of regular black spray paint + 1 coat glossy varnish. It depends on your manual skills of course, if it's the first time i suggest you watch some tutorials in Youtube and practise spray painting on a similar item before starting this.
The hard part is removing the blade from the housing, i've painted many fans and this was the hardest to remove. You definetely have to damage the small black seal but it's re-usable (just not as handsome as before







)
Usually you remove the rubber seal behind the housing to take it apart but this particular fan don't have a rubber seal, it's a bit more plastic so pretty hard to remove. You have to twist it loose with a sharp thing like a nail or smthg, you gotta force it out, it doesn't get free easily like usual fans and you'll probably hurt it as i've said (depends﻿ on how much u forced it for sure)

For the blades i used 1 thin layer primer coat + 2 red coats + 1 coat varnish. (all sprayed) This is also the risky part, i did almost 7 Ty140s, 2 failed unfortunately, probably i couldn't mask off spindle section good enough.




*The noise is not coming from the Thermalright fans. It's the oldy Cooler Master 500w psu's epic fan noise as i've noted there*. Fans were still silent as they were before.


----------



## LokSupguller

Do any shops in Australia still sell the Silver Arrow? I don't see thme anywhere


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LokSupguller*
> 
> Do any shops in Australia still sell the Silver Arrow? I don't see thme anywhere


It's like all Aussie retailers have abandoned Thermalright products. I'm glad I got my Silver Arrow when I did


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnrA*
> 
> Well, removed its blade from the housing, then hung it with a fishing line and just painted black, pretty simple. No primer coating needed, just 2 coats of regular black spray paint + 1 coat glossy varnish. It depends on your manual skills of course, if it's the first time i suggest you watch some tutorials in Youtube and practise spray painting on a similar item before starting this.
> The hard part is removing the blade from the housing, i've painted many fans and this was the hardest to remove. You definetely have to damage the small black seal but it's re-usable (just not as handsome as before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Usually you remove the rubber seal behind the housing to take it apart but this particular fan don't have a rubber seal, it's a bit more plastic so pretty hard to remove. You have to twist it loose with a sharp thing like a nail or smthg, you gotta force it out, it doesn't get free easily like usual fans and you'll probably hurt it as i've said (depends﻿ on how much u forced it for sure)
> For the blades i used 1 thin layer primer coat + 2 red coats + 1 coat varnish. (all sprayed) This is also the risky part, i did almost 7 Ty140s, 2 failed unfortunately, probably i couldn't mask off spindle section good enough.
> *The noise is not coming from the Thermalright fans. It's the oldy Cooler Master 500w psu's epic fan noise as i've noted there*. Fans were still silent as they were before.


Thanks for the info.







I don't mind the color of the blades so I think I'll try using painters tape and leaving them on.


----------



## firestorm1

@ OnrA

how did you remove the blades? i didnt see a way to take them off. unless im blind or something.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> The hard part is removing the blade from the housing, i've painted many fans and this was the hardest to remove. You definetely have to damage the small black seal but it's re-usable (just not as handsome as before smile.gif )
> Usually you remove the rubber seal behind the housing to take it apart but this particular fan don't have a rubber seal, it's a bit more plastic so pretty hard to remove. You have to twist it loose with a sharp thing like a nail or smthg, you gotta force it out, it doesn't get free easily like usual fans and you'll probably hurt it as i've said (depends﻿ on how much u forced it for sure)


----------



## firestorm1

ah. sound more like a pita than anything else. i just wont paint mine.


----------



## solsamurai

Yeah, all I care about is painting the housing.


----------



## Mule928

Finally did it. Pulled my SA, cleaned things up, moved both fans to push & taped up all the open spaces at the top, sides & some of the bottom & re seated it.

Overnite low was 17, 4-5 degrees lower than the previous low. Previous low happened when the room was 60 degrees. Last nite was 67.
Prime 95 got 1 core to 81 for a second. The rest were in the 70's.
Idle is mid 20's 5-7 degrees lower than before.

I am very pleased. This is what I was hoping for when I picked this case & cooler. I believe this is better performance than all but the very best of water coolers. I wouldn't expect any better performance than this from a Corsair 100 (not as good wouldn't surprise me).

When I decided on this approach I said that the fastest closed course race car in history was the Porsche 917K. It raved 20 or so years ago & has records that still stand. It was air cooled. Air is not inferior to water for cooling. You just need enough airflow. With the 2 TY14's pushing up towards the top of the case & blowing into the 2 230mm fans in the top of the case, I'd say I'm getting excellent efficiency from my SA.

I think I would have to spend several hundreds to see any significant improvement.


----------



## solsamurai

Sounds good. Would you mind posting some pics for us? I'd really like to see it!


----------



## OnrA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> @ OnrA
> how did you remove the blades? i didnt see a way to take them off. unless im blind or something.


Get a small, thin nail and a small hammer also, begin crafting







may also need a utility knife.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Nice temps mule! What voltage are you using to hit 5.1? at this exact second I'm testing 4.7Ghz @ 1.360v. It has been running prime for 11 hours and 30 min as i write this. My room temp is 71f and my my core temps are :61,65,65,61. WOOT! I love this cooler In a few min I'll post pics of the run, and later I'll have some pics of the S/A on my i5 set up amazing cooler still!

EDIT: ohh yea, I have a pure positive pressure case, with no fan's acting as exhaust


----------



## Mule928

Ran that @ 5.02 & 1.38 indicated vid. Bios setting is 1.60 & 10 LLC.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Ran that @ 5.02 & 1.38 indicated vid. Bios setting is 1.60 & 10 LLC.


Very nice! I have about 15 min left on my stress test I plan on getting a SSD later this week, and at some point I think I'll pick up a RASA RS240 to do a head to head challenge with my silver arrow. Same Fans, same paste, same set up might be able to try for 5.0Ghz

EDIT: stress test done, and its stable 12 hours of prime95 on custom blend using all but 1 gig of ram! Details Here.


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Sounds good. Would you mind posting some pics for us? I'd really like to see it!


I will when I get home.


----------



## solsamurai

Finally got around to posting some new pics of my rig and SA now in Pull/Pull.

Here you can see the TY-150 ninja-mounted behind the 5.25 bay.










Here's a couple angled pics to further illustrate how close the SA and TY-140s come to the side panel in my Lancool K62.




I'm thinking about getting the 650D sometime this year. Unless something else comes along with similar looks that's 10' wide so I can use the TY-150s on the SA, lol.


----------



## firestorm1

nice pics.









what camera are you using?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what camera are you using?


Thanks.







Cannon Rebel T3i with kit lens, lol. Nothing fancy. Adjusted the colors a tad in Lightroom, added my OCN name in Photoshop and that's about it.


----------



## firestorm1

ah. im in the market for a camera, thats why i was asking. seems the only ones i can find that are half way decent, require an organ donation if you know what i mean lol.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> ah. im in the market for a camera, thats why i was asking. seems the only ones i can find that are half way decent, require an organ donation if you know what i mean lol.


Read this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1088761/canon-loyalty-program-faqs-originally-from-potn
Quote:


> Canon T2i - $447.99 (Added to Program Feb 1, 2011 @ $511.99. Price cut March 1, 2011)
> Canon T2i with 18-55 IS Kit Lens - $511.99 (Added to Program Feb 1, 2011 @ $575.99. Price cut March 1, 2011)


Get a Canon T2i and a kit lens and/or a nifty 50. You will love it!


----------



## firestorm1

thanks sean. i think that cannon or any dslr camera for that matter would be overkill for me lol. i just basically need someting that takes good photos in low light areas. i go to alot of concerts, so i need someting that would work well for that type of setting. but ill start asking around in that thread.

thanks again.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> thanks sean. i think that cannon or any dslr camera for that matter would be overkill for me lol. i just basically need someting that takes good photos in low light areas. i go to alot of concerts, so i need someting that would work well for that type of setting. but ill start asking around in that thread.
> 
> thanks again.


eh...low light = dslr.

for a P&S get the Canon S95, great low light capability. It is $350 so it is cheaper.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> eh...low light = dslr.
> for a P&S get the Canon S95, great low light capability. It is $350 so it is cheaper.


ill check that s95 out. if you have anything else to add, ive made a thread..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1209155/in-the-market-for-a-new-camera-i-would-like-recommendations/0_50

no need to derail this one.


----------



## solsamurai

+1 on getting DSLR for low light situations. You won't regret it!


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> +1 on getting DSLR for low light situations. You won't regret it!


i know but its overkill for what i do.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> +1 on getting DSLR for low light situations. You won't regret it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know but its overkill for what i do.
Click to expand...

That is disgusting.


----------



## firestorm1

i know, but a point and shoot will suite me just fine. i may just go up to my sisters works and play around with the cameras they have.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i know, but a point and shoot will suite me just fine. *i may just go up to my sisters works and play around* with the cameras they have.


That is disgusting.


----------



## firestorm1

and messy.


----------



## solsamurai

Lol..anyway back to SA related stuffs....









About a week ago all the sudden I heard an odd buzzing sound coming from my PC. Turn the system off and looked through the side panel window to see which fan stopped first...one of the TY-140s on the SA.







Thankfully nothing was wrong with the fan. It turned out to be a couple of the rubber pads I reused when switching to Pull/Pull had become loose. Removed the fan, snipped the unstuck corners of the pads and all was well.

So if you switch between fan configs be aware of this possible issue later on. I had new replacement pads on hand but didn't want to use them just yet, lol. Saving them for the day I find a case that will allow my two TY-150s to be finally be mounted on the SA.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol..anyway back to SA related stuffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a week ago all the sudden I heard an odd buzzing sound coming from my PC. Turn the system off and looked through the side panel window to see which fan stopped first...one of the TY-140s on the SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully nothing was wrong with the fan. It turned out to be a couple of the rubber pads I reused when switching to Pull/Pull had become loose. Removed the fan, snipped the unstuck corners of the pads and all was well.
> 
> So if you switch between fan configs be aware of this possible issue later on. I had new replacement pads on hand but didn't want to use them just yet, lol. Saving them for the day I find a case that will allow my two TY-150s to be finally be mounted on the SA.


I don't even use the pads, they do anything anyways.


----------



## solsamurai

I like to think they were included b/c they do help a little with noise or possible buzzing/rattling.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I don't even use the pads, they do anything anyways.


thats what she said.









yea they help the fan stay in position. well in my case anyways. if i try mounting the fans without them and i stand my case back up, the fans will slide down some.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I like to think they were included b/c they do help a little with noise or possible buzzing/rattling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I don't even use the pads, they do anything anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> thats what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea they help the fan stay in position. well in my case anyways. if i try mounting the fans without them and i stand my case back up, the fans will slide down some.
Click to expand...

Weird, absolutely no difference b/w with them and without for me. Never had any buzzing or rattling even at max rpm.

You guys must be crazy and hearing things.


----------



## firestorm1

my fans dont make noise but they definitely move some air. i had to replace one of them which took a MONTH to get here lol. i think next time, ill just bite the bullet and get replacements online.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Weird, absolutely no difference b/w with them and without for me. Never had any buzzing or rattling even at max rpm.
> You guys must be crazy and hearing things.


I should clarify that I have always used the pads and haven't tried anything without them.


----------



## Sean Webster

lol, well try without them for a while next time you clean the cooler or something.


----------



## solsamurai

I probably should as the current owner of the SA club.







It's the main reason I got a couple TY-150s. Sad they don't fit in my current case.


----------



## tw33k

Just to chime in briefly...I've installed mine with and without the pads but haven't noticed any difference to be honest. The clips seem to hold the fans tight enough so they don't move


----------



## firestorm1

im wondering if and/or when thermalright will ever come out with a cooler that will dethrone the SA. it would have to be pretty beastly and be at minimum -4c difference before i would consider it. the size really wont matter, my case has the room and then some.


----------



## solsamurai

I was talking via email with one of the TR guys a couple months ago before the TY-150 released and he mentioned something was in the works but that was it. Personally I think air coolers have reached the max size without forcing case manufactures to produce super wide cases (>10"). Take my situation trying to find a case that will hold the SA with the TY-150s. The only candidates I've found for the most part are "gamer" cases that I'd like to avoid or cases that cost over $300 which is way too much for my needs.


----------



## tw33k

I agree. Any bigger and they wouldn't be practical.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I was talking via email with one of the TR guys a couple months ago before the TY-150 released and he mentioned something was in the works but that was it. Personally I think air coolers have reached the max size without forcing case manufactures to produce super wide cases (>10"). Take my situation trying to find a case that will hold the SA with the TY-150s. The only candidates I've found for the most part are "gamer" cases that I'd like to avoid or cases that cost over $300 which is way too much for my needs.


take a look at the bitfenix shinobi xl. its roughly the same price as the haf x and from all the vid ive seen, it looks more roomy on the inside. it should be out sometime next month.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> take a look at the bitfenix shinobi xl. its roughly the same price as the haf x and from all the vid ive seen, it looks more roomy on the inside. it should be out sometime next month.


Thanks for the recommendation.







245mm (9.63 inches) wide could be enough space. I also like how the HDD cage can be rotated 90 degrees. The deal breaker is the lack of front mesh. It gets too hot in the summer where I live and I don't plan on WC'ing any time soon so this is an important feature.


----------



## firestorm1

do what i use to do, take the side panel off the case and stick a box fan next to it lol.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> do what i use to do, take the side panel off the case and stick a box fan next to it lol.


Do that with a 15-month-old son running around and let me know how it goes.







I really like the looks and features of the 650D and have seen decent air cooling temps on another thread. I'm not expecting to be able to use the TY-150s on the SA but can definitely mount them inside or on the top mesh. I may try the Arc Midi...just wish both cases were sold locally somewhere. Restocking fees suck just to find out if the case is right or not.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 245mm (9.63 inches) wide could be enough space. I also like how the HDD cage can be rotated 90 degrees. The deal breaker is the lack of front mesh. It gets too hot in the summer where I live and I don't plan on WC'ing any time soon so this is an important feature.


i recommend the HAF-x
its big, i mean really big. my TV looks very small next to it, this is not a tower anymore, its part of your furniture








you wont have any problems with any of the current heatsink, there is enough space to the side panel and the airflow is immense

its so massive, heavy and big that even your son wont be able to break it (i guess).
you can just sit your son onto it


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> i recommend the HAF-x
> its big, i mean really big. my TV looks very small next to it, this is not a tower anymore, its part of your furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wont have any problems with any of the current heatsink, there is enough space to the side panel and the airflow is immense
> its so massive, heavy and big that even your son wont be able to break it (i guess).
> you can just sit your son onto it


Thanks for the recommendation.







It's a little too "gamer case" for me. I'm looking for something that has a sleek, professional look. The Corsair Obsidian line, various Lian Li, the Arc Midi and a few Silverstone cases are what I'm looking at. I've made peace with the fact the SA and TY-150s may never be together.







Every case that is more than 9" wide seems to be more about the space behind the m/b which would mean I'd run into the same problem with the SA and the TY-150s.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little too "gamer case" for me. I'm looking for something that has a sleek, professional look. The Corsair Obsidian line, various Lian Li, the Arc Midi and a few Silverstone cases are what I'm looking at. I've made peace with the fact the SA and TY-150s may never be together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Every case that is more than 9" wide seems to be more about the space behind the m/b which would mean I'd run into the same problem with the SA and the TY-150s.*


This doesn't apply to the Corsair 800D. If it's in your budget you should consider it


----------



## solsamurai

I saw that case the other day at an electronics store. HUGE!







Can you give me an idea how much space you have between the highest point of the SA (heat pipes or fans) and the side panel? Thanks dood!


----------



## tw33k

I don't have the SA installed at the moment (I have my Phanteks in) There's roughly 3cm between the top of the TY-140 (the highest point) and the side panel


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I don't have the SA installed at the moment (I have my Phanteks in) There's roughly 3cm between the top of the TY-140 (the highest point) and the side panel


How is the Phanteks treating you?


----------



## tw33k

It's a great cooler. It beat my SA by 2c. Results


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's a great cooler. It beat my SA by 2c. Results


very nice. I have to ask. What did you use to get all that info on the left hand side of the screen? That would be nice for my server!


----------



## tw33k

SysInfo Gadget. I modded the files to make the indicator bars blue. They come in green


----------



## justanewguy

hey indeed very handy gadget, thanks for the tip, using it now too.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

How much difference would adding a 3rd TY-140 make to my CPU temps ...

The reason I ask is that my SA fits between the 2 AP fans of my raven tower ... so the heatsink is catching the outer edges of the airflow ... If I added a 3rd TY-140 ... would if create a better airflow or will it hinder the cfm produced by the AP181s ...

All information greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards.


----------



## solsamurai

I'd say that depends on how powerful your 120 exhaust fan on top is. If it's the stock fan you may want to consider replacing it. You could also try removing it and cut out the grill with something like this to greatly increase the amount of air that can blow out the top. Three TY-140s may be beneficial in that case. Either way I'd cut out whatever grill/mesh there is in the exhaust. This will help less air become recirculated in the case.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'd say that depends on how powerful your 120 exhaust fan on top is. You could also try removing it and cut out the grill with something like this to greatly increase the amount of air that can blow out the top. Three TY-140s may be beneficial in that case. Either way I'd cut out whatever grill/mesh there is in the exhaust. This will help less air become recirculated in the case.


I can't even find the fan that is being used as the exhaust ... haha ... it is the original Silverstone fan that has the dimples on the fan blades ... 120mm ... I actually would love to find the stats on this fan so I can see if changing it will help ...

I also know that the TY-140s have 120mm mounting holes ... see where I'm going with this ?? ... lol ...









Honestly I am reluctant to start cutting on this case ... at least until warranty falls away ... my country is super fussy ... (won't change a case fan if the case has been altered)

::EDIT::

I still can't find stats on the exhaust fan ... but it looks like this just in white ...


----------



## solsamurai

Per Silverstone site they do mention these specs: 1 x 120mm exhaust fan, 950rpm, 18dBA. Such a low noise rating and RPM suggests it's CFM is going to be too low to handle all the air being pushed up by the APs and the TY-140s. I'd look at the Gentle Typhoons or similar if you can get them...or if the case will allow mount the third TY-140 in it's place!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Per Silverstone site they do mention these specs: 1 x 120mm exhaust fan, 950rpm, 18dBA. Such a low noise rating and RPM suggests it's CFM is going to be too low to handle all the air being pushed up by the APs and the TY-140s. I'd look at the Gentle Typhoons or similar if you can get them...or if the case will allow mount the third TY-140 in it's place!


Gentle Typhoons in my country are like R300 ... which is crazy for a single fan when I can get another TY-140 for like R60 (both excluding delivery) ... If I can find some mesh in my country so that I can make some mods to my case ... I will have 3x AP fans at the bottom of my tower ... 3x TY-140 on the SA ... 1x TY-140 as intake onto my GFX Card from the front of my tower (mod) and a TY-140 as an exhaust ... hahahaha

That is a lot of airflow !! ...


----------



## solsamurai

Indeed it is! At a certain point it becomes a question of "Do I really need all these fans?" I found virtually no change in temps when I removed my exhaust fan. I plan on removing the rear grill as well to allow even more air to blow out the back. The top of your case is pretty well ventilated so I would try without the top 120 and see if there's any change.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Indeed it is! At a certain point it becomes a question of "Do I really need all these fans?" I found virtually no change in temps when I removed my exhaust fan. I plan on removing the rear grill as well to allow even more air to blow out the back. The top of your case is pretty well ventilated so I would try without the top 120 and see if there's any change.


I have no fan grill on my exhaust fan ... hehe ... silverstone had a good idea in that department ... don't put something there that people will cut off anyway ... lol

I have noticed that the top of my side panel gets warm to the touch when folding not gaming .... and I think that is cause of the temps my gpu is hitting ... (still looking for a new cooler for it)

I have vented PCI covers and plenty exhaust so I don't get it ... On a diff note ... ... know of any white 120mm fans that push a boat load of air ??


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I have vented PCI covers and plenty exhaust so I don't get it ... On a diff note ... ... *know of any white 120mm fans that push a boat load of air ??*


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8147/fan-500/Delta_Mega_Fast_120mm_x_38mm_Fan_-_252_CFM_-_Bare_Lead_PFB1212UHE-F00.html?tl=g36c15s562&id=uAZtrwI4

Spray paint it white.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

That is 1 seriously mean fan ... hahaha ... but seriously loud !! ... and around R320 (excl. int. shipping)

Will look into it though ... thanks !!


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Gentle Typhoons in my country are like R300 ... which is crazy for a single fan when I can get another TY-140 for like R60 (both excluding delivery) ... If I can find some mesh in my country so that I can make some mods to my case ... I will have 3x AP fans at the bottom of my tower ... 3x TY-140 on the SA ... 1x TY-140 as intake onto my GFX Card from the front of my tower (mod) and a TY-140 as an exhaust ... hahahaha
> That is a lot of airflow !! ...


i did the same, replaced almost all my fans now with ty 140.
love these fans

2 fans in the 5.25 bay, 2 on my cooler, and 1 on rear.
they got such a nice pressure that i dont even need to cut my rear mesh, but only until my nibbler arrives









pls ignore the annoying cathode. going to trash them soon


----------



## solsamurai

Very nice.







I would love to try a TY-140 on the rear 120 slot if it would fit. My case is really starting to annoy me lately, lol.


----------



## pinkym

I tried to install my silver arrow, but when came the moment to tighten to final screws and the adjusting nob, I could only rotate the nob of about 30-40°. After that, the complete cooler had a play and could rotate a little on his axis. Is that normal ? What did I do wrong ?
I forced a little more on the screws of the sides to decrease the play and I broke one screw. So now, I'm gonna receive some replacement parts, but I would like to understand where I did something bad.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## justanewguy

you broke the mounting kit? i dont even...

i dont own a SA but the Archon which is using the same mounting kit.
tight the mounting...dont know how to call it...finger tight. thats all.
then adjust the middle nob and it should be tight enough


----------



## `Kyle

Rewiring this today if I do a good job I'll update the picture <3


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkym*
> 
> I tried to install my silver arrow, but when came the moment to tighten to final screws and the adjusting nob, I could only rotate the nob of about 30-40°. After that, the complete cooler had a play and could rotate a little on his axis. Is that normal ? What did I do wrong ?
> I forced a little more on the screws of the sides to decrease the play and I broke one screw. So now, I'm gonna receive some replacement parts, but I would like to understand where I did something bad.
> Thanks for your support.


There will always be a little wiggle room on both Intel and AMD mounting hardware. If you have to apply a great amount of force you're overdoing it. I always tighten until I start to feel noticeable resistance and stop.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *`Kyle*
> 
> Rewiring this today if I do a good job I'll update the picture <3


I'll wait for the updated pic before adding you to the OP.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Hey has anyone used the TIM that comes with the cooler, the Chill Factor 3? I realize that realistically the TIM will prob not make more than 1.5C difference, but I'm wondering if someone has compared it to say AS5, MX-3, or Gelid Extreme, etc... I'm currently using Gelid, but I can't help myself. I'm thinking of taking it apart and trying the Thermalright stuff.


----------



## solsamurai

Chill Factor III is decent. I get great temps using a VERY small dot.







I plan on trying some Shin-Etsu sometime, but only out of curiosity. AS is overrated IMO.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Chill Factor III is decent. I get great temps using a VERY small dot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on trying some Shin-Etsu sometime, but only out of curiosity. AS is overrated IMO.


How do you think CM Thermal Fusion 400 compares to Chill Factor 3 ... my chill factor 3 hasn't been touched since I opened my SA ...

I am looking to put the Arctic Accellero Extreme Plus 2 on my 560Ti ... It comes with MX-4 ... ... I will have 3 great TIM's and no clue which is better ... hahahaha


----------



## solsamurai

80-way TIM performance test. It's a few years old so the CF 3 and a couple others are absent. Still a great resource IMO. I originally stuck with the CF 3 after reading several Silver Arrow reviews using the stuff. I'll post here once I get around to trying out some Shin-Etsu.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Well I must admit that I am not disappointed with the Thermal Fusion ... I have done my silver arrow, a std intel cooler on my core 2 duo system and I reseated my 3000+ and they all running nicely ...


----------



## solsamurai




----------



## justanewguy

an actual list can be found here: http://skinneelabs.com/2011-tim-results/


----------



## solsamurai

Chill Factor 3 did well.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Every enthusiast wants "the best" stuff. You read one review where a paste bested another by 2.5C, and you read another review where it lost to the same one by 3C. I think that it's virtually impossible to eliminate all variables and do a large scale comparison accurately. You just need to read several reviews and look for products that are consistently in the top 3 spots.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

I simply can't help myself. I need to always have my hands in my case and take things apart and tweak and retest. This weekend I'm gonna try the Chill Factor III, and you know what?? I'm sure it will perform exactly the same as the Gelid. Hehe, oh well.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I simply can't help myself. I need to always have my hands in my case and take things apart and tweak and retest. This weekend I'm gonna try the Chill Factor III, and you know what?? I'm sure it will perform exactly the same as the Gelid. Hehe, oh well.


Do let us know your findings.

Also bad double post, bad!


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Double post? Is it unethical to have two postings in a row? I always thought a double post was saying the same thing twice.

Sorry


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Double post? Is it unethical to have two postings in a row? I always thought a double post was saying the same thing twice.
> 
> Sorry


You can simply edit your last post.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You can simply edit your last post.


This please.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I simply can't help myself. I need to always have my hands in my case and take things apart and tweak and retest. This weekend I'm gonna try the Chill Factor III, and you know what?? I'm sure it will perform exactly the same as the Gelid. Hehe, oh well.


I gave up on testing TIM's a while back. For me they all tested about the same so I stuck with ICD7. the stuff that came with my Silver Arrow was pretty good too.


----------



## `Kyle

New sata cables came in the mail so I was successfully able to rewire my case and make it look decent.

May I join the club nao?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *`Kyle*
> 
> New sata cables came in the mail so I was successfully able to rewire my case and make it look decent.
> May I join the club nao?


Yep! OP updated.


----------



## MercurySteam

Okay I need some advice here. One of my TY-140s will not fit over my G.Skill Ripjaws X despite the fact that I've seen a couple of people do it. Mounting the TY-140 on the other side meant removing the heatsink sitting on the VRMs, but now I'm nervous an OC may cause them to get too hot, even though I have 12 power phases for the CPU. Suggestions?


----------



## solsamurai

You could do something like tw33k and have a high CFM 120mm as your push with the TY-140 in the middle. That way you can keep the VRM heatsink on your board which IMO you should definitely not remove.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Okay I need some advice here. One of my TY-140s will not fit over my G.Skill Ripjaws X despite the fact that I've seen a couple of people do it. Mounting the TY-140 on the other side meant removing the heatsink sitting on the VRMs, but now I'm nervous an OC may cause them to get too hot, even though I have 16 power phases for the CPU. Suggestions?


Pic please?


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Pic please?


I'll have to do it when I get home. I was wandering if I could remove the heatsinks from the Ripjaws X which would allow me to switch the fan position and put the heatsinks back on the VRMs?

EDIT: Found out how to remove the ramsinks on the Ripjaws X here:http://www.overclock.net/t/941125/painting-ripjaws-heatsink

Gonna give it a go when I get home then put the damn VRM heatsink back on and move the TY-140 to above the RAM. Wish me luck!


----------



## solsamurai

Sounds good. IMO the only RAM heatsinks do is get in the way.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> I'll have to do it when I get home. I was wandering if I could remove the heatsinks from the Ripjaws X which would allow me to switch the fan position and put the heatsinks back on the VRMs?
> EDIT: Found out how to remove the ramsinks on the Ripjaws X here:http://www.overclock.net/t/941125/painting-ripjaws-heatsink
> Gonna give it a go when I get home then put the damn VRM heatsink back on and move the TY-140 to above the RAM. Wish me luck!


DDR3 uses less voltage then prev. generations. I would stress your ram and then touch and see if it's warm at all. But actually, if the stick is directly under the fan then there may be enough airflow to keep it cool without the heat sink or additional cooling. I too would not be comfortable removing the VRM heat sink.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Sounds good. IMO the only RAM heatsinks do is get in the way.


+1. Tall heat spreaders are purely for show


----------



## justanewguy

good decision to remove the annoying uber tall heatsink spreaders from your ram!
next time get low profile


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> DDR3 uses less voltage then prev. generations. I would stress your ram and then touch and see if it's warm at all. But actually, if the stick is directly under the fan then there may be enough airflow to keep it cool without the heat sink or additional cooling. I too would not be comfortable removing the VRM heat sink.


It's either the ramsinks or the VRM heatsinks. My RAM runs at 1600MHz at 1.5V so I'd like to think that they'll be able to cope without them. I'm sorry to remove them since they look so awesome but they won't even be visible with a TY-140 on top of it.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> It's either the ramsinks or the VRM heatsinks. My RAM runs at 1600MHz at 1.5V so I'd like to think that they'll be able to cope without them. I'm sorry to remove them since they look so awesome but they won't even be visible with a TY-140 on top of it.


Exactly. Keep the VRM heatsink and strip those DIMMs clean!


----------



## MercurySteam

Sorry it took so long. Had work last night and needed to charge my camera. I managed to pry the clips on the ramsinks open and gingerly pulled the two pieces of metal off each side of the DIMMs (they were stick on pretty well, though) I screwed the VRM heatsinks back on and rotated my cooler and reattached the fans. The fan sitting over the memory was still too large so I had to raise the fans up a bit and here's the end result:





CPU temps are still roughly the same but mobo temps are reduced.


----------



## solsamurai




----------



## Pott

Got mine to replace my 1 month old Hyper 212 +. Honestly there was no specific reasons for the change. My temperatures are lower and it's slightly quieter so I'm happy. Cost only about 55 euros in Europe so I'd say it's worth it!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pott*
> 
> Got mine to replace my 1 month old Hyper 212 +. Honestly there was no specific reasons for the change. My temperatures are lower and it's slightly quieter so I'm happy. Cost only about 55 euros in Europe so I'd say it's worth it!


About a year ago I did the exact same thing. I built my rig with the 212+ and with in a month I swapped to the Silver Arrow. So far I love it.


----------



## Sean Webster

LOL, i did the same too XD

Looks like that is many people's patterns.


----------



## solsamurai

Ah then I shouldn't break the pattern by saying I went from stock to the SA?









...oh wait.


----------



## Sean Webster

Meh, the 212+ is kinda like stock. lol


----------



## solsamurai

God I hated removing that thing. Thought I was going to snap my board (and my sanity)!


----------



## Sean Webster

I thought I was going to break the board a few times just installing that excuse of a stock cooler that Intel calls a heatsink. XD


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Ah then I shouldn't break the pattern by saying I went from stock to the SA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh wait.


I didn't even have a stock cooler ... hahaha ... I went straight to the SA ...


----------



## solsamurai

I'll be doing that for my next build.


----------



## hemphill

Happy to join Silver Arrow club.


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemphill*
> 
> Happy to join Silver Arrow club.


Looking good. Your cables are a bit messy but it's not like it's going to severely affect performance. One thing though, why in your case is your mobo so high up in your case? I can clearly see that your bay devices (such as your optical drive) are blocking airflow to your SA. On my case, Antec designed it so that my cooler runs parallel to the first of my three intake fans, and I've moved my hard drives to the bottom of my hard drive cage to ensure it gets the airflow it needs. I would've thought that CoolerMaster would have noticed this.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemphill*
> 
> Happy to join Silver Arrow club.


OP updated. Welcome to the club and OCN!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Looking good...


You don't need to quote the pictures of the post right above you.


----------



## hemphill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Looking good. Your cables are a bit messy but it's not like it' going to severely affect performance. One thing though, why in your case is your mobo so high up in your case? I can clearly see that your bay devices (such as your optical drive) are blocking airflow to your SA. On my case, Antec designed it so that my cooler runs parallel to the first of my three intake fans, and I've moved my hard drives to the bottom of my hard drive cage to ensure it gets the airflow it needs. I would've thought that CoolerMaster would have noticed this.


Cables are bit messy for now, i just change mobo and all fan connectors were in different places and i am waiting when local store get suitable extension cables for fans, and plan is organize other cables at the same time when i get those extensions.

In this case there is for intake two 120mm fan place in bottom and one 140mm front and it is bit low, behind the hds, mostly. in this case front and top is a made of a mesh, so cpu cooler gets air from there and i have both bottoms and front fan place in use, so I think there is enough airflow in the case.


----------



## solsamurai

Your temps will tell you if you need to more fans/airflow. I'd recommend using the top 140mm slot if you're not already using it.


----------



## hemphill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Your temps will tell you if you need to more fans/airflow. I'd recommend using the top 140mm slot if you're not already using it.


Yes, temps looking good. And top fan slots are use. Currently being tested in different combinations of fans.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemphill*
> 
> Yes, temps looking good. And top fan slots are use. Currently being tested in different combinations of fans.


I always recommend trying all intake with no exhaust (positive pressure) and cut out the rear mesh with one of these. One top intake blowing directly in front of the SA with the back top intake blocked off (no fan) yielded the best temps for me. See the "Positive Pressure Air Cooling" item in my sig for another useful thread on airflow.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I always recommend trying all intake with no exhaust (positive pressure) and cut out the rear mesh with one of these. One top intake blowing directly in front of the SA with the back top intake blocked off (no fan) yielded the best temps for me.


I'll second this. All intake's, passive exhaust hole and amazing temps. My favorite part about this kind of Pure Positive Pressure case set ups is that there is minimal dust! you can filter ALL the air coming into the case with fan filters, with exhaust fans dust can be sucked into the case from all kinds of place's you can't filter.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I'll second this. All intake's, passive exhaust hole and amazing temps. My favorite part about this kind of Pure Positive Pressure case set ups is that there is minimal dust! you can filter ALL the air coming into the case with fan filters, *with exhaust fans dust can be sucked into the case from all kinds of place's you can't filter.*


Yep, negative pressure FAIL.


----------



## hemphill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> One top intake blowing directly in front of the SA with the back top intake blocked off (no fan) yielded the best temps for me.


This was a combination of what I'm about to try out.


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I always recommend trying all intake with no exhaust (positive pressure) and cut out the rear mesh with one of these. One top intake blowing directly in front of the SA with the back top intake blocked off (no fan) yielded the best temps for me. See the "Positive Pressure Air Cooling" item in my sig for another useful thread on airflow.


Would it be worth trying this even if I don't plan to cut out the rear mesh? I like the idea of better temps, but at this stage I'm not exactly ready for case modding. Also, if I remove my rear 120mm fans I could use one on my side panel. If so should I set it as exhaust or intake?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Would it be worth trying this even if I don't plan to cut out the rear mesh? I like the idea of better temps, but at this stage I'm not exactly ready for case modding. Also, if I remove my rear 120mm fans I could use one on my side panel. If so should I set it as exhaust or intake?


I did not cut out my rear grill and the positive pressure set up works great. Removing PCI slot covers or using mesh/vented ones is good too. As far as the side panel fan, it depends on its location, and your GPU cooler. If your GPU cooler vents ouside the case you should use a side intake(filter is nice). The only time a side panel fan should be exhaust is if your GPU cooelr is dumping tons of heat inside your case.


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> I did not cut out my rear grill and the positive pressure set up works great. Removing PCI slot covers or using mesh/vented ones is good too. As far as the side panel fan, it depends on its location, and your GPU cooler. If your GPU cooler vents ouside the case you should use a side intake(filter is nice). The only time a side panel fan should be exhaust is if your GPU cooelr is dumping tons of heat inside your case.


Antec saw fit to include vented PCI slot covers which was kind of them but my GPU is interesting. My friend bought it up when he came to help me with my cable routing; my GPU cooler doesn't sit directly on the rear vent for the GPU (there's a sizable gap between the cooler and the vent) and so it's got me worried that the exhaust may not be going directly out the back. Here's an image to show what I mean:










Just look at that gap between the heatsink and the vent!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Antec saw fit to include vented PCI slot covers which was kind of them but my GPU is interesting. My friend bought it up when he came to help me with my cable routing; my GPU cooler doesn't sit directly on the rear vent for the GPU (there's a sizable gap between the cooler and the vent) and so it's got me worried that the exhaust may not be going directly out the back. Here's an image to show what I mean:
> 
> Just look at that gap between the heatsink and the vent!


Yea, that is the kind of card that dumps most of its heat inside the case. Only trying it can tell you it it works or not. I would leave the side panel blank and see how just going positive pressure. After you get a feel for how your temps have changed you should then add the fan as intake and see what happends, and try it as exhaust...I'll bet there is little difference with or without the fan though.


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Yea, that is the kind of card that dumps most of its heat inside the case. Only trying it can tell you it it works or not. I would leave the side panel blank and see how just going positive pressure. After you get a feel for how your temps have changed you should then add the fan as intake and see what happends, and try it as exhaust...I'll bet there is little difference with or without the fan though.


It would probably only be for the GPU's benefit, especially cause I'm planning to SLI sometime this year. Though won't an exhaust fan ruin the positive flow?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> It would probably only be for the GPU's benefit, especially cause I'm planning to SLI sometime this year. Though won't an exhaust fan ruin the positive flow?


Yes and no. Case flow is one of those werid things. each individual component in your case adds unique elements to the flow. Because your current GPU wants to dump air into the case having an intake fan might mess up the flow of air though the cooling fins on the GPU. Running it as an exhaust would would pull some of the heat dumped inside the case by the GPU but might rob the cards fan of a flow...its a give and take. Even if your PSU is "right side up" or "fliped over" will contribute to your flow.

I have even came across systems where a Positive Pressure set up didn't work well just because the GPU or PSU was not optimal for that set up. Your system may respond like this so its best to test things out


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Yep, negative pressure FAIL.


This has also yielded the lowest temperatures for me. However, while I have cut out the rear fan grill, I still have an exhaust fan running. I'm not so sure that leaving the hole empty is more efficient than installing a 140mm exhaust fan there. After the second fan on the SA pushes the air through the heat sink I think that it most likely sort of diffuses rather then exit the case in a nice stream. I have yet to test this, so this is just my thick headed theory.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> This has also yielded the lowest temperatures for me. However, while I have cut out the rear fan grill, I still have an exhaust fan running. I'm not so sure that leaving the hole empty is more efficient than installing a 140mm exhaust fan there. After the second fan on the SA pushes the air through the heat sink I think that it most likely sort of diffuses rather then exit the case in a nice stream. I have yet to test this, so this is just my thick headed theory.


You should test it! I did and lost a few c or two but more importantly NO DUST!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> This has also yielded the lowest temperatures for me. However, while I have cut out the rear fan grill, I still have an exhaust fan running. I'm not so sure that leaving the hole empty is more efficient than installing a 140mm exhaust fan there. After the second fan on the SA pushes the air through the heat sink I think that it most likely sort of diffuses rather then exit the case in a nice stream. I have yet to test this, so this is just my thick headed theory.


Theories mean nothing until tested!







My temps dropped after I removed my rear fan...and that's without cutting out the rear mesh! Positive flow should negate the need for rear exhaust. If you flow is configured correctly for your case you'll be surprised how much air is blowing out the rear exhaust slot (with no fan)!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> You should test it! I did and lost a few c or two but more importantly NO DUST!


----------



## ilikebeer

I recently got a silver arrow for a first time intel build. Would like to join this club!









I have just a few questions.

Am I supposed to screw down that mounting mechanism (the one that goes over the base of the cooler and has two screws and a torque thing in the middle) *extremely tightly or just a little*? Because even after screwing in the two screws VERY tight (to the extent I worry about damage to the mobo) I can still rotate the cooler left or right like a clock very easily with just a slight nudge. I'm using mx-2 paste.

My case has just one front input fan that is 140mm, two bottom 120mm intakes, two top 140mm exhausts, the two 140mm fans on the cooler both blowing to the rear and the rear 120mm behind the cooler that is exhaust. *Is that kind of optimal?* I have wondered if I should make the top two fans intake, and remove the rear 120mm fan...

I won't be installing windows until tomorrow but I had the stock intel cooler on for a few hours and the bios showed 43c cpu temp and 26c mobo temp, after installing the SA cpu temp 30c and mobo temp 20c.

Here's some pics...





Lastly, I installed it without the anti vibration pads, mine didn't come boxed with any. Are they super important? I couldn't hear any rattling while it was running.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I recently got a silver arrow for a first time intel build. Would like to join this club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just a few questions.
> 
> Am I supposed to screw down that mounting mechanism (the one that goes over the base of the cooler and has two screws and a torque thing in the middle) *extremely tightly or just a little*? Because even after screwing in the two screws VERY tight (to the extent I worry about damage to the mobo) I can still rotate the cooler left or right like a clock very easily with just a slight nudge. I'm using mx-2 paste.


I tightened my screws till they stopped, they do have a stop so you don't strip them.
Quote:


> My case has just one front input fan that is 140mm, two bottom 120mm intakes, two top 140mm exhausts, the two 140mm fans on the cooler both blowing to the rear and the rear 120mm behind the cooler that is exhaust. *Is that kind of optimal?* I have wondered if I should make the top two fans intake, and remove the rear 120mm fan...


Test yourself, I have to test if my front fan as a exhaust would be batter than it is as an intake now from what I heard lol. The way you have it set up now is fine, you may get a slight 1-2C drop from removing the rear fan or yo may not.
Quote:


> I won't be installing windows until tomorrow but I had the stock intel cooler on for a few hours and the bios showed 43c cpu temp and 26c mobo temp, after installing the SA cpu temp 30c and mobo temp 20c.


Use my install guide









http://www.overclock.net/ssd/1156654-seans-windows-7-install-guide-optimization.html
Quote:


> Here's some pics...
> 
> Lastly, I installed it without the anti vibration pads, mine didn't come boxed with any. Are they super important? I couldn't hear any rattling while it was running.


I don't use any of the padding, it is not needed at all and makes no difference to me.


----------



## ilikebeer

Wow fast reply. Thanks. The screws don't really have a stop I mean... you can keep screwing until the 'bridge' touches the square bracket but that is just immense pressure imo. Any scew will stop at a certain point but in my case I could apply more pressure and screw them in further. But agian, immense pressure on the mobo then (scared to damage the mobo).

Does yours or others' SA rotate left and right if you try? Not sure if it's a mounting issue or just that I'm using newly applied thermal paste and it's 'slippery'.

Thanks for the install guide, it's an m4 SSD.


----------



## Comenius

Yes, all of the SA's wiggle slightly from side to side. It's part of the design. Let your temps guide you. Sounds like you've got it installed right.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Wow fast reply. Thanks. The screws don't really have a stop I mean... you can keep screwing until the 'bridge' touches the square bracket but that is just immense pressure imo. Any scew will stop at a certain point but in my case I could apply more pressure and screw them in further. But agian, immense pressure on the mobo then (scared to damage the mobo).


I had no problem with pressure, everything screwed down till it stopped for me. It simply would not rotate more and it wasn't too hard...did you accidentally put the black thing on the back of the mount when you don't have a 755 mobo?
Quote:


> Does yours or others' SA rotate left and right if you try? Not sure if it's a mounting issue or just that I'm using newly applied thermal paste and it's 'slippery'.


No, absolutely not. You definitely did not tighten the screws enough.
Quote:


> Thanks for the install guide, it's an m4 SSD.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comenius*
> 
> Yes, all of the SA's wiggle slightly from side to side. It's part of the design. Let your temps guide you. Sounds like you've got it installed right.


What is this movement you speak of? It is not suppose to move side to side, the pressure plate in the middle even stops that. Mine has no side to side wiggle.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> did you accidentally put the black thing on the back of the mount when you don't have a 755 mobo?


I put a back plate set up for 1155, then there's a square bracket that gets screwed into that on the other side, then the 'bridge'. My SA can rotate like a clock in a circular motion left or right..


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> did you accidentally put the black thing on the back of the mount when you don't have a 755 mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> I put a back plate set up for 1155, then there's a square bracket that gets screwed into that on the other side, then the 'bridge'. My SA can rotate like a clock in a circular motion left or right..
Click to expand...

Mine does, but very very little:


----------



## firestorm1

theres slight play in mine as well. but my temps are excellent.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I recently got a silver arrow for a first time intel build. Would like to join this club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~snip


OP Updated. Welcome to the club!









Now time to use Rigbuilder (see last items in my sig) to get your rig in your sig!









My SA has about the same slight movement as Sean.


----------



## ilikebeer

I'll post a pic in a few hours when I have time of the gap between what I call the 'bridge' and the square metal bracket. It looks quite big... thanks for replies and nice to be in the club!


----------



## ilikebeer

See that gap? It looks to be a bit more than half a centimeter. Drew red lines to kind of show you where to look. Is that a normal amount of gap between bridge and square bracket? Please let me know, if it should be less I'll swig a beer and tighten it down more.



Thanks for advice. I'm just being cautious. Also not really related but the top side of the bottom block of the heat-sink has a rice sized gouge in it about 3mm deep and 5mm long. That won't hurt cooling will it?


----------



## firestorm1

i wouldnt worry about that gouge, what are your temps like currently?


----------



## Yananaz

Loving the cooling power of Silver Arrow!







AMD 1100t with 4,1ghz max temps 38c







Just a test rig, waiting CM Storm Trooper, another 560 and bunch of stuff to come.


----------



## firestorm1

38c.









where are you living, in the arctic?







:


----------



## Yananaz

Finland







... idle temps 25c


----------



## firestorm1

ha. close enough.


----------



## ilikebeer

ok win 7 finally installed on ssd...

idle temps between 20 and 25 for all cores, 100% cpu stress less than 35c on all cores..

time to overclock from stock?

One core is always like 4c above the others though. Now i see 20 25, 21, 23 on real temp

is the core at 25c just not good thermal paste contact? Or is this normal for cpu's.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> ok win 7 finally installed on ssd...
> idle temps between 20 and 25 for all cores, 100% cpu stress less than 35c on all cores..
> time to overclock from stock?
> One core is always like 4c above the others though. Now i see 20 25, 21, 23 on real temp
> is the core at 25c just not good thermal paste contact? Or is this normal for cpu's.


I'd say you're on your way to some great OC'ing.







How did you apply your TIM and how much did you use. A very small dot in the center is what most SA owners use with great success.







Sounds like the TIM hasn't spread evenly across the CPU, hence the 4c difference on one of the cores.


----------



## ilikebeer

I applied a dot on the cpu then spread it as evenly as a could with a piece of plastic, then applied a dot on the base of the SA and pressed them together. Might have ended up using too much thermal paste. A little pit ended up on the pcb of the cpu from overflow but i'm using mx-2 it's not conductive so wont short anything.

I'll do some proper stress testing and post temps at stock clocks. Ambient temps are like 10 to 15c. It's winter here in shanghai and the Chinese don't put any insulation in the buildings so I need three 2000w heaters just to make my ambient temps 15c lol. That is for just one room.


----------



## justanewguy

clean your cpu again and apply the tim properly. put a dot on your cpu and put the cooler on it.
let the cooler spread the tim by pressure not by any finger or card method.

its just wrong


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> clean your cpu again and apply the tim properly. put a dot on your cpu and put the cooler on it.
> let the cooler spread the tim by pressure not by any finger or card method.
> its just wrong


Ok,

It is a bit of a pain as I have to remove the mobo completely, but I guess the mx-2 will be quite easy to clean off compared to other thermal compounds. Just before I do all that, please see my idle temps and 100% load temps. Are they in a 10 to 15c ambient temp room (I should buy a thermometer)... normal for a SA? If a tad high or if all my cores should be equal temps then I will do as you advised.













Only ran it for 20 minutes at 100% but I think that's sufficient as the temps weren't creeping up and it wasn't a stability test as still stock clocks.


----------



## ilikebeer

I'm also curious how the SA handles heat... is it like a linear thing where if you double the cpu speed the temp doubles? Because my SA still feels cold to the touch. I wonder if it 'works harder' so temps don't shoot up but just go up slightly even after over clocking.


----------



## Sean Webster

Someone find me the cheapest place to buy some ty 140's...or would the Ty 150's fit in the 140mm mounts in the top of my 650d?

Answer. Me. I'm in class and lazy.









@ilikebeer...your temps are like ice...


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'd say you're on your way to some great OC'ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you apply your TIM and how much did you use. A very small dot in the center is what most SA owners use with great success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the TIM hasn't spread evenly across the CPU, hence the 4c difference on one of the cores.


I'm not so sure this is a problem. I think most people have variance between the cores. At idle there can be 4-5 degrees difference between cores and at load even more.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I'm also curious how the SA handles heat... is it like a linear thing where if you double the cpu speed the temp doubles? Because my SA still feels cold to the touch. I wonder if it 'works harder' so temps don't shoot up but just go up slightly even after over clocking.


Thats a hard question. Even with my system at full load the cooler its self is nice and cool. It depends on how you installed it, how you installed the case, what voltage your going to use and all that stuff.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Someone find me the cheapest place to buy some ty 140's...or would the Ty 150's fit in the 140mm mounts in the top of my 650d?
> Answer. Me. I'm in class and lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ilikebeer...your temps are like ice...


Try Cooler Guys and Frozen CPU. The TY-150 is noticeably wider than the TY-140. I forgot to get some pics but the TY-150's stick out too far in my current case (K62). From the 650D thread you know that two TY-140s fit but the pics I saw makes it look snug so I don't know if the larger TY-150s will work. If I find a way to finally get the 650D soon I'll try to fit my two 150s up there.







I'm only able to use one atm behind my 5.25 bay for extra mid-case airflow. Temps dropped 2c on my GPU so it was worth the effort. Just sad I can't use them both on my SA.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I'm not so sure this is a problem. I think most people have variance between the cores. At idle there can be 4-5 degrees difference between cores and at load even more.


Fair enough. I'm still waiting a little longer before going Intel.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Try Cooler Guys and Frozen CPU. The TY-150 is noticeably wider than the TY-140. I forgot to get some pics but the TY-150's stick out too far in my current case (K62). From the 650D thread you know that two TY-140s fit but the pics I saw makes it look snug so I don't know if the larger TY-150s will work. If I find a way to finally get the 650D soon I'll try to fit my two 150s up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only able to use one atm behind my 5.25 bay for extra mid-case airflow. Temps dropped 2c on my GPU so it was worth the effort. Just sad I can't use them both on my SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fair enough. I'm still waiting a little longer before going Intel*.


Phenom II's tend to be very close to each other core temp wise, almost identical. I dont know about BD, but intel's core's are all over the map, some time's a 6-7c difference between them, I have checked and rechecked my TIM spread, temps are fine, they just "jump around" alot lol.


----------



## solsamurai

Good to know.


----------



## firestorm1

you could run this cooler as a passive heatsink and still have decent temps.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> you could run this cooler as a passive heatsink and still have decent temps.


Yea, there is a review out there some where, it actually did pretty good if I recall.


----------



## solsamurai

It may be the in one of the reviews in OP. Lol, still at work and can't check atm.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> It may be the in one of the reviews in OP. Lol, still at work and can't check atm.


It is. Its the Vortez review here.


----------



## firestorm1

hmm seems those coolink SWiF2-120P fans cool better than the stock ty-140s but are 600 rpm faster. same fans on the nh d14 being the temp 2c lower. not bad.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> hmm seems those coolink SWiF2-120P fans cool better than the stock ty-140s but are 600 rpm faster. same fans on the nh d14 being the temp 2c lower. not bad.


but then its 3x times louder than a TY140 which is actually the reason why its such a great fan
same as saying "seems like those xxx delta are much better but 5000rpm faster" which would be another hugh temp drop.

its about efficiency


----------



## firestorm1

i cant hear anything with my headphones on.


----------



## justanewguy

i see what you mean


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i cant hear anything with my headphones on.


Lol, nice.


----------



## ilikebeer

reapplied the thermal paste using pea-size dot method. Not sure it made much of a difference. Here's how its running, good?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Looks fine to me, what is the ambient/room temp?


----------



## ilikebeer

Around 20c in the morning, went out (turned off heaters) and ambient temps will have dropped to like 10c for most of the 6 hour test. Will get around to buy a thermometer soon.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Around 20c in the morning, went out (turned off heaters) and ambient temps will have dropped to like 10c for most of the 6 hour test. Will get around to buy a thermometer soon.


lol, COLD in your house!


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> lol, COLD in your house!


You aint in Kansas anymore, boy.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> You aint in Kansas anymore, boy.


lol...I hope not. Its freaking cold a wet here. I hate this place lol.


----------



## ilikebeer

Anyway love the cooler, I did notice some micro scratches on the base of it (which should be mirror smooth) but I hope the thermal paste filled those in. Temps from my limited knowledge seem good so don't want to lap it etc lol.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Anyway love the cooler, I did notice some micro scratches on the base of it (which should be mirror smooth) but I hope the thermal paste filled those in. Temps from my limited knowledge seem good so don't want to lap it etc lol.


All of them are going to get some scratch's here and there. Don't worry about it. Mine show'ed up with very very minor imperfections but it still get amazing temps to this day(almost a year old)


----------



## ilikebeer

Really this SA is so good. Friday night went for 5GHz just for fun, had to up vcore to 1.415 LLC level 1. But check the temps. Ambient room temp was 20c.





Barely hotter than my lower vcore runs.







2nd pic is the one under load just after 1 hour prime.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Yes, Epic cooler is epic. I have flirted with 5.0 a few time's havn't actually ran it though a full prime session yes thoug. congrats


----------



## ilikebeer

Ran it 3 hours custom blend with 90% ram usage... no problems. So probably it's stable at 5GHz but I've gone back to my bios settings for 4.8GHz, tad cooler and voltage never goes above 1.4v in cpu-z. 4.8Ghz is enough.

Now just gonna run prime for 12 hours so I can join the sandy stable club


----------



## solsamurai

Awesome stuff ilikebeer.







I ended up getting a 650D for my new case. I'll see if the TY-150's will work out and post pics if they do.


----------



## Badness

Have any of you guys tested the difference between north/south orientation and east/west?


----------



## solsamurai

Individual case airflow would yield such a larger range of varied performance/temps I don't think you'll ever find a definitive answer.

chinesethunda did some tests with the Hyper 212+ that might interest you.


----------



## Badness

http://www.overclock.net/t/914340/silver-arrow-mounting-orientation I found this. I am thinking about have it blow down onto my graphics card. But that email scares me...


----------



## solsamurai

Blowing hot air onto a hot GPU makes no sense IMHO. Same goes with the SA pulling the hot air from the GPU and exhausting out the top. The SA was designed for front to back flow and performs best in that orientation. Otherwise you would have all this hot air being recirculated inside your case.









The push/pull vs pull/pull question is similar as each persons case airflow with greatly impact the results. Both setups yield the same temps within 1c for me in my old case (K62). I'm hoping the TY-150's will fit on the SA in the 650D. Either way I'll be testing a few different setups.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Mine is installed in the "proper" manner. mounting it north/south, or south/north make's little sense in most case's I think, unless you are trying to go for a different flow like in the RAVEN case's or something like that.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Mine is installed in the "proper" manner. mounting it north/south, or south/north make's little sense in most case's I think, unless you are trying to go for a different flow like in the RAVEN case's or something like that.


Technically you're mounted East/West and the m/b has been rotated.







The airflow is south/north but has been designed to flow that way.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Technically you're mounted East/West and the m/b has been rotated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airflow is south/north but has been designed to flow that way.


Yea, I know its east west







I have seen a few people who will rotate their cooler in the RAVEN case's even though the mobo is already turned... Don't ask me why, just something I have seen done with coolers/builds before.. Not even sure if its worth it lol.


----------



## solsamurai

Better temps would tell you if it's worth it. Never know 'till you try it out!


----------



## Badness

Because I have no room, when my new card gets here, I probably won't be able to fir it in the top slot. Also, the ram slots are closer to the socket of this board and up higher, forcing me to raise the front fan. This means my side panel touch my fan attachment wires. That orientation would solve both of those problems.


----------



## solsamurai

Would pull/pull fix the ram issue? ...and your current GPU isn't already in the top-most slot?


----------



## Badness

No, my filler one won't fit, but the new one _might_...
My filler is a 9600gso so running in the 8x 2nd slot doesn't matter. I'd also be running CF/SLI eventually, so freeing it up is important. Pull/pull solves the ram issue, but I'd like to avoid that since it becomes hard to datavac it, and it messes up my mosfet heatsink cooling setup.


----------



## solsamurai

Quite a conundrum you got there. One of the drawbacks with high-end air coolers like the D14 and SA is the massive footprint they make on the m/b and inside the case.

Also...OMG Silver Arrow SB-E!!!









OP now cleaned up and updated to reflect the new SB-E version which btw is compatible with AMD sockets! Not sure on the height issue using those larger TY-150 and TY-141 fans. Hopefully this thing will fit in my 650D...now what to sell off to acquire this beast?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quite a conundrum you got there. One of the drawbacks with high-end air coolers like the D14 and SA is the massive footprint they make on the m/b and inside the case.
> Also...OMG Silver Arrow SB-E!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP now cleaned up and updated to reflect the new SB-E version which btw is compatible with AMD sockets! Not sure on the height issue using those larger TY-150 and TY-141 fans. Hopefully this thing will fit in my 650D...now what to sell off to acquire this beast?


You only just heard about the SB-E? You should have been reading this


----------



## solsamurai

I'm really busy these days so yes, lol. I haven't been able to run around OCN like I used to.


----------



## kevindd992002

Are there reviews already comparing the SB-E with the original Silver Arrow?

So the TY-141 is also 150mm?


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are there reviews already comparing the SB-E with the original Silver Arrow?
> Also, what is the TY-141? Is it larger by 1mm than the the TY-140?


Don't quote me on this, but I think the TY-141 is just a 140mm fan with a ball bearing instead of a sleeve bearing like with the TY-140.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but I think the TY-141 is just a 140mm fan with a ball bearing instead of a sleeve bearing like with the TY-140.


Ok but does it actually perform better than the TY-140? Is it available as a retail fan or does it only come with the SB-E?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok but does it actually perform better than the TY-140? Is it available as a retail fan or does it only come with the SB-E?


See the updated OP for full TY-141 fan specs. It has slightly higher CFM rating and different blade design so in theory it should be better than the TY-140. It does have a larger frame as well and is not yet available for separate purchase. The TY-150 is just now showing up across the interets, lol. I got two TY-150s a couple months ago back when there was only one retailer in the US selling them.









Also note that the SB-E version, while compatible with the other Intel/AMD sockets, seems to be engineered to for the 2011 socket first and foremost. Check out Onepagebook's tests here. I'm going to see if my TY-150s will fit on my SA in the 650D tonight and if not will go for a couple TY-141's when they release for individual sale.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> See the updated OP for full TY-141 fan specs. It has slightly higher CFM rating and different blade design so in theory it should be better than the TY-140. It does have a larger frame as well and is not yet available for separate purchase. The TY-150 is just now showing up across the interets, lol. I got two TY-150s a couple months ago back when there was only one retailer in the US selling them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note that the SB-E version, while compatible with the other Intel/AMD sockets, seems to be engineered to for the 2011 socket first and foremost. Check out Onepagebook's tests here. I'm going to see if my TY-150s will fit on my SA in the 650D tonight and if not will go for a couple TY-141's when they release for individual sale.


Thanks. So that means that the SB-E is not really for the LGA1155 socket and would perform inferior compared with the original SA?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. So that means that the SB-E is not really for the LGA1155 socket and would perform inferior compared with the original SA?


I'm going to wait for more reviews to come out before I make that assessment. I may end up trying it out myself, lol.


----------



## solsamurai

OMG TY-150's fit in my new case!























I'll post some decent pics next week. My wife is out of town with her cameras. For now here's an almost done iPhone pic:



http://imgur.com/qeMgv


I had to mount the rear pull fan the way it is due to the VRM heatsinks height. With the fans power cable underneath like the middle push fan is it would have prevented the side panel from closing. I don't mind the 650D's side panel latches but they definitely got in the way several times when trying to figure out wire management.


----------



## tw33k

Excellent!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Excellent!


Thanks.







If I ever have enough time I'll do a TY-140 vs. TY-150 shootout, lol.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Nice! do they outperform the TY-140's?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Nice! do they outperform the TY-140's?


It's hard to say since I never got to try the TY-150s in my old case. I'm expecting better temps based on the TY-150 specs vs. the TY-140. Someday I would like to do a shootout between the two in the 650D.







I plan on finishing the wire management tonight and finally getting my system back online. I'll let you guys know later tonight if I'm not too tired.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

sweet. good luck!


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> OMG TY-150's fit in my new case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some decent pics next week. My wife is out of town with her cameras. For now here's an almost done iPhone pic:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/qeMgv
> 
> I had to mount the rear pull fan the way it is due to the VRM heatsinks height. With the fans power cable underneath like the middle push fan is it would have prevented the side panel from closing. I don't mind the 650D's side panel latches but they definitely got in the way several times when trying to figure out wire management.


Did you remove the back pci-e slots because of positive air flow to give some passive exhaust? I see the top to the front of the SA is an intake... nice, i'm doing the same thing. But I do have a 120mm exhaust behind the SA. It makes it like a jet blast of air out the back but it also makes the fans on the SA kind of have an undulating hum for some reason.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Did you remove the back pci-e slots because of positive air flow to give some passive exhaust? I see the top to the front of the SA is an intake... nice, i'm doing the same thing. But I do have a 120mm exhaust behind the SA. It makes it like a jet blast of air out the back but it also makes the fans on the SA kind of have an undulating hum for some reason.


remove the rear grill as we all did, its worth it. also compare your temps then without a rear fan attached.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Switched from a Noctua D-14 to the Silver Arrow mostly for the dual PWM fans but it turned out to be a real pain in the









Install aggravations aside, one of my 140mm fans is defective and makes some sort of noise even just spinning the blade with your finger it's that bad. Do you think Thermalright will send me a replacement? I have no idea what their support is like...

I slapped on a Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM in the meantime.


----------



## Badness

Why did you switch your heatsink? You could have just bought TY-140 fans, or someother pwm fan. The silver arrow is like .5C better than the DH-D14. You might get better results with a new thermal compound








But yeah, thermalright is reputable, they should replace it.

Out of curiosity, are you selling your DH-D14?


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Why did you switch your heatsink? You could have just bought TY-140 fans, or someother pwm fan. The silver arrow is like .5C better than the DH-D14. You might get better results with a new thermal compound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, thermalright is reputable, they should replace it.
> Out of curiosity, are you selling your DH-D14?


even the thermal paste that comes with thermalright products (chill factor 3) is better than the one from noctua. so its a win win situation

*swoosh round the corner* before d14 fans hating on me


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> Switched from a Noctua D-14 to the Silver Arrow mostly for the dual PWM fans but it turned out to be a real pain in the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install aggravations aside, one of my 140mm fans is defective and makes some sort of noise even just spinning the blade with your finger it's that bad. Do you think Thermalright will send me a replacement? I have no idea what their support is like...
> 
> I slapped on a Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM in the meantime.


The have to replace it if you just bought it and it is under warranty. lol

And actually maybe try letting the fan run a little will fix it b/c I had mine and one did a grinding noise and now it is quiet.


----------



## solsamurai

TR's support seems pretty on the ball. They answer my emails pretty quickly.









Well the TY-140 I have in the top intake has a nasty loud motor noise I can't stand.







Not sure if the bearings inside are designed for horizontal mounting. I know others like ehume use them all the time this way so maybe this particular fan is being lame. I'm going to try one of my other TY-140's and see if the same thing happens.

The TY-150s are super quiet and move a ton of air out the back of my case.







Can't comment on temp differences as it's in a different case from when I had the TY-140s on the SA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Did you remove the back pci-e slots because of positive air flow to give some passive exhaust? I see the top to the front of the SA is an intake... nice, i'm doing the same thing. But I do have a 120mm exhaust behind the SA. It makes it like a jet blast of air out the back but it also makes the fans on the SA kind of have an undulating hum for some reason.


There's quite a bit of air that blows out the back of my case. Positive flow is definitely worth it for me for a nice noise/performance ratio. I haven't used an exhaust fan in over a year and don't miss it at all.







The hum of the fans on your SA could be the result of the turbulence caused by different CFM's of each fan. Try using fans on the SA and rear exhaust that are all about the same CFM rating and see if that helps. Double check how the fans on the SA are mounted and make sure they are level and secure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> remove the rear grill as we all did, its worth it. also compare your temps then without a rear fan attached.


Indeed try this out as well. See the Nibbler Club link in my sig for an extremely handy, inexpensive tool to do this. More fans doesn't always mean better performance.


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Why did you switch your heatsink? You could have just bought TY-140 fans, or someother pwm fan. The silver arrow is like .5C better than the DH-D14. You might get better results with a new thermal compound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, thermalright is reputable, they should replace it.
> Out of curiosity, are you selling your DH-D14?


The only 140mm PWM fans that are quiet enough for me are the TY-140 (rare in Canada) and D-14 2011SE fans (which aren't sold anywhere). I did try to mount the TY-140 fans to the D-14 but it would have required some slight modding I figured it would be easier to just swap the entire thing as I was buying a cooler for my sisters gaming PC anyway so she can have the D-14.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> even the thermal paste that comes with thermalright products (chill factor 3) is better than the one from noctua. so its a win win situation
> *swoosh round the corner* before d14 fans hating on me


Actually I kept using the NT-H1 compound as I found it has done well. The last time I switched to Arctic Silver 5 I regretted it. However, I'll be assembling the D-14 on another PC and will use the Chill factor paste on it just to see how it works but even if it's better I'm not gonna go through the trouble of removing the SA cooler to reapply that wrench part was infuriating


----------



## solsamurai

Chill Factor III is great stuff. I've stuck with it for awhile now and very pleased with temps. While I don't have an Intel chip I do agree that installing the SA can be a pita at times...even with the AMD hardware.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Chill Factor III is great stuff. I've stuck with it for awhile now and very pleased with temps. While I don't have an Intel chip I do agree that installing the SA can be a pita at times...even with the AMD hardware.


I've installed on AMD and intel. I don't have big hands or anything, but I thought they were very simple to install. I could see where it'd be annoying if you had larger size hands though. Thermalright's mounting kits are far better than cooler master's anyway~


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Did you remove the back pci-e slots because of positive air flow to give some passive exhaust? I see the top to the front of the SA is an intake... nice, i'm doing the same thing. But I do have a 120mm exhaust behind the SA. It makes it like a jet blast of air out the back but it also makes the fans on the SA kind of have an undulating hum for some reason.


I'm fairly sure that your 120mm fan on the back grill is more blocking the air than helping to remove it at certain loads. SA can manage to push air out itself if you just give it some space


----------



## Yananaz

I'm little bit scared about the weight







My new case and stuff btw


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yananaz*
> 
> 
> I'm little bit scared about the weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new case and stuff btw


Dem fans.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yananaz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm little bit scared about the weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new case and stuff btw


OP updated, welcome!







And don't worry about the weight, I've had my SA for over a year now and my m/b is fine.








Btw, its time your got your system in your sig! Follow the links in my sig for now info.









On to more tragic news...BOTH TY-150's started clicking last night.







I'm back to two TY-140's (Pull/Pull) and despite the annoying circumstances I was at least able to note the difference in performance in my new case.

With the rear mesh removed a great amount of air can freely escape out the back with very little turbulence or recirculation. The TY-140's showed 1-2c lower load temps than the TY-150's. I attribute this to their smaller size vs the 150's. I can feel a larger amount of air being pushed out the back now. So even with all the PCI slot covers and rear mesh removed the TY-150's yielded slightly worse results. More air was being recirculated than pushed out. They are definitely quieter though by a noticeable degree. So at this point I'll be contacting Thermalright for replacements and them selling at least one of them. The other I may use inside my case to help better cool my GPU in the summer months...or I'll sell 'em both and use my spare TY-140.









Also it should be noted the fan clips that ship with the TY-150 are a bit larger than the TY-140 clips. The TY-140 cannot be held to the SA properly with the 150 clips.


----------



## madcow007

I have been looking for a silver arrow but all resellers seem to be out of stock does anyone know where i could purchase one


----------



## solsamurai

Welcome to OCN!









Hmm...indeed the SA is absent from the internets.







Happens from time to time. You'll see the same thing happen with the TY-140/150 as well. Thermalright probably just fell behind a bit in production.


----------



## madcow007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...indeed the SA is absent from the internets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens from time to time. Thermalright probably just fell behind a bit in production.


thanks maybe i will just wait it out for a couple weeks and see what happens

another question does anyone know if the silver arrow will clear mushkin ridgeback memory


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcow007*
> 
> thanks maybe i will just wait it out for a couple weeks and see what happens
> another question does anyone know if the silver arrow will clear mushkin ridgeback memory


If you refer to the diagram in the OP there is 40.87mm from the bottom of the SA to the underside of the fins. Per Muskin the Ridgeback dimms are 40mm tall. I would see if you can remove the top heatspreader (which are hardly needed unless you are going for CRAZY OC'ing) like Corsair Dominators. Keep in mind this is only if you plan on a Pull/Pull config. Push/Pull will require low profile dimms otherwise the TY-140 may become too tall for your side panel to close.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcow007*
> 
> I have been looking for a silver arrow but all resellers seem to be out of stock does anyone know where i could purchase one


available here in almost every internet and local store


----------



## madcow007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> If you refer to the diagram in the OP there is 40.87mm from the bottom of the SA to the underside of the fins. Per Muskin the Ridgeback dimms are 40mm tall. I would see if you can remove the top heatspreader (which are hardly needed unless you are going for CRAZY OC'ing) like Corsair Dominators. Keep in mind this is only if you plan on a Pull/Pull config. Push/Pull will require low profile dimms otherwise the TY-140 may become too tall for your side panel to close.


solsamurai thank you for all your help

im thinking due to clearance and stock issues i may go with the thermalright archon


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcow007*
> 
> solsamurai thank you for all your help
> im thinking due to clearance and stock issues i may go with the thermalright archon


NP dood.







As always check the dimensions of whatever heatsink you're looking at and make sure it won't block PCI slots or get in the way of your dimms.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> available here in almost every internet and local store


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> On to more tragic news...BOTH TY-150's started clicking last night. frown.gif I'm back to two TY-140's (Pull/Pull) and despite the annoying circumstances I was at least able to note the difference in performance in my new case..


My TY-140 started clicking after a couple weeks. Made me sad because it was the only 140mm fan I've ever been really happy with.


----------



## Citra

What did Thermalright say about it? Will they RMA?


----------



## Otterclock

I contacted Thermalright twice via their email form and they haven't responded, so I just ate the loss. Hopefully Solsamurai has better luck.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> My TY-140 started clicking after a couple weeks. Made me sad because it was the only 140mm fan I've ever been really happy with.


i had to rma one of my ty-140's. after i initially contacted then via email, it took them about 13 days to reply and tell me what info i needed to email back. after i sent the stuff they wanted, it took another 9 days to replay saying the rma was in process. 3 days later i got an email saying my fan was shipped. and last but not least, 5 weeks after the last email i got from them, my fan arrived.

so from start to finish it took me almost 2 months to get a replacement fan lol. i wont be going through them again for rma, F that. ill bite the bullet and just pay $13.99 for a new ty-140 if i ever need one again.


----------



## solsamurai

I would like to start the process to RMA my TY-150's and a buzzy TY-140 (not having the best luck with fans lately) but TR's site has been down the last couple days.







Back when I was asking questions about the TY-150 when the Archon Rev A came out they were decently quick in replying to my emails. Here's hoping the same this time.









If it's over a month with no progress I'll probably end up trying to service the fans myself, lol.


----------



## drBlahMan

_Please add me to the club_*...Here's my SA in my Dell XPS 630i chassis*


----------



## OmegaRED.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> I contacted Thermalright twice via their email form and they haven't responded, so I just ate the loss. Hopefully Solsamurai has better luck.


Thermalright never got back to me about a defective TY-140 that came with my SA either. I should have known with all the cost cutting measures put into the SA right down to the packaging that there wouldn't be any support behind it.


----------



## reisya

@solsamurai

Little update SA with pair of San Ace

















By reisya at 2012-02-11


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*
> 
> _Please add me to the club_*...Here's my SA in my Dell XPS 630i chassis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OP updated. Welcome!







Nice one gutting out that Dell chassis and getting some real hardware in there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> Thermalright never got back to me about a defective TY-140 that came with my SA either. I should have known with all the cost cutting measures put into the SA right down to the packaging that there wouldn't be any support behind it.


What cost cutting measures are you talking about? Is this something new or just your opinion? I have yet to hear back from TR myself which is very different compared to their quick replies late last year.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> @solsamurai
> Little update SA with pair of San Ace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By reisya at 2012-02-11


Nice.







OP updated.

*FYI:* I just learning the power went out back home (at work now). I may be slow in responding to any further replies for a little while.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> My TY-140 started clicking after a couple weeks. Made me sad because it was the only 140mm fan I've ever been really happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to rma one of my ty-140's. after i initially contacted then via email, it took them about 13 days to reply and tell me what info i needed to email back. after i sent the stuff they wanted, it took another 9 days to replay saying the rma was in process. 3 days later i got an email saying my fan was shipped. and last but not least, 5 weeks after the last email i got from them, my fan arrived.
> 
> so from start to finish it took me almost 2 months to get a replacement fan lol. i wont be going through them again for rma, F that. ill bite the bullet and just pay $13.99 for a new ty-140 if i ever need one again.
Click to expand...

Dam... I mean they make good products, but if their support is like this I'm not sure if I want to support the company...

Sent from my iPad


----------



## solsamurai

I'm still a TR fan. Just hope they step up the email replies soon.


----------



## solsamurai

SA SB-e available at FrozenCPU and PerformancePCS.







Now just have to wait for the TY-141's to be available separately.


----------



## firestorm1

dammit i need to get this.


----------



## tw33k

Thanks for the heads up. The local place I get most of my gear through is having problems sourcing the SB-e. Might have to grab one from Performance PCs


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. The local place I get most of my gear through is having problems sourcing the SB-e. Might have to grab one from Performance PCs


Definitely post your results if you get one. I'm itching to see how it does with an AMD chip.


----------



## pchow05

got mine from ebay. for $89 shipped from platinummicro. should be here friday


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> got mine from ebay. for $89 shipped from platinummicro. should be here friday


Post some pics when it's all set up!


----------



## pchow05

not installing it anytime soon. just bought it for shiz and giggles


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> not installing it anytime soon. just bought it for shiz and giggles


Want to buy me a 24 drive hotswap server for shiz and giggles?


----------



## tw33k

The overseas shipping costs are what kill me. I'll wait another week and if I still can't get one locally then I'm definitely ordering one from Performance PCs. I'm keen to run Silver Arrow SB-e vs Silver Arrow vs Phanteks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> not installing it anytime soon. just bought it for shiz and giggles


Makes me sad...I have no shiz n' giggles monies.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> The overseas shipping costs are what kill me. I'll wait another week and if I still can't get one locally then I'm definitely ordering one from Performance PCs. *I'm keen to run Silver Arrow SB-e vs Silver Arrow vs Phanteks*


Would be epic.


----------



## tw33k

I'm taking a week off work soon so I will do it then. One way another, I'll have an SB-e (almost pulled the trigger but $52 shipping held me back)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm taking a week off work soon so I will do it then. One way another, I'll have an SB-e (almost pulled the trigger but *$52 shipping* held me back)


Yikes.


----------



## pchow05

just got the SA sb-e in the mail. have the regular SA and a NH-D14 for comparisons if anyone is interested.


----------



## Citra

Do it.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> just got the SA sb-e in the mail. have the regular SA and a NH-D14 for comparisons if anyone is interested.


im interested.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> just got the SA sb-e in the mail. have the regular SA and a NH-D14 for comparisons if anyone is interested.


Cool town. Are you testing on your 2600k?


----------



## pchow05

mhmm testing either a 3960x or 2600k. need to wait for a few more things to come in.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> mhmm testing either a 3960x or 2600k. need to wait for a few more things to come in.


Since all three coolers are compatible with the 2600K I think that would be a nice comparison. Between you and tw33k we'd have lots of data. I'm curious to see how the wider base of the SB-e does with smaller chips.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> just got the SA sb-e in the mail. have the regular SA and a NH-D14 for comparisons if anyone is interested.


Definitely do it. Make sure you take an ambient temp reading while each test is running.


----------



## ilikebeer

Hey,

I'm having a problem with my SA. It's started to emit a sound like metal shaking... hard to explain. It's extremely loud and jarring.

I put on the vibration pads but it hasn't helped.

Any ideas? I don't think it's a fan, it doesn't sound like a clicking fan but just like the entire thing is vibrating. I've tried everything, running it with just the left or right fan, re-positioning the the vibration pads, grasping the entire SA in my hands (to damped vibration)... but nothing is working.

It's so loud i can hear it from 10 metres away even with all my case fans running full speed. It kind of sounds like an electric taser going off but at a higher frequency.










Please helppppp. I've spend 2 hours today trying to track it down at fix it lol.


----------



## solsamurai

You sure it's not something more serious like and electrical short somewhere? Can you upload a video? Sounds like you should also remove the SA from your m/b and inspect it thoroughly. Something is loose somewhere...can you try different fans with zipties?


----------



## ilikebeer

I'll upload a video to youtube, I don't think it's an electrical short because the rig is working just fine and an electrical short would surely cause some problems other than just a sound.

Also it takes about 10 seconds after starting the computer before I hear it, once the fans are running full speed.


----------



## tw33k

My SB-e is on it's way from Performance PCs. Can't wait


----------



## ilikebeer

You'll have to crank up your speakers or headphones, wasn't sure where the mic hole is on the camera so I kept turning it around.

It's less audible with the camera than it is in person. At 7s you can begin to hear it.

Notice that at around 35s, when I move the camera to the top of the pc, the sound changes in a weird way and sounds like a cattle prod or something going off.

Thanks for your help.









Video:






And here's a pic, in-case you notice something amiss with how i have the cips/fans done etc.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My SB-e is on it's way from Performance PCs. Can't wait


Whoo!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> You'll have to crank up your speakers or headphones, wasn't sure where the mic hole is on the camera so I kept turning it around.
> It's less audible with the camera than it is in person. At 7s you can begin to hear it.
> Notice that at around 35s, when I move the camera to the top of the pc, the sound changes in a weird way and sounds like a cattle prod or something going off.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic, in-case you notice something amiss with how i have the cips/fans done etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sounds like a fan bearing is acting up or a fan is unbalanced and the blades are hitting the fins on the SA. I had a similar noise with one of the TY-150's when I was testing them on the SA. It only occurred when the fan was in Pull position on either tower. I have both fans in Push now with no issues. Perhaps you could try both fans in Push as well. Take your time and make sure the fans are nice and centered. BTW, second pic looks nice.


----------



## firestorm1

still no pics up of the siver arrow sb-e. you guys suck.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> still no pics up of the siver arrow sb-e. you guys suck.


Lol, patience grasshopper. tw33k has one on the way!


----------



## firestorm1

i was thinking of getting one but sooner or later evga is going to release a 680 classified ultra and i can put the money i have on my amazon account towards that. ughh why must i be faced with difficult decisions?









hopefully there is some temp difference between the sa and sa sb-e cooler. im just wondering how much of a difference there will be.


----------



## solsamurai

Yeah save the money for the new GPU.







As far as a temp difference unless you are hurting real bad on your OC it's probably not going to be worth it. For me it would have to drop temps by 5c before I'd think about getting it. Still not sure how the wider base will effect smaller chips like the 955 or 2500k. I'd like to try the TY-141 more than the the new cooler, lol.


----------



## Elohim

there is basically NO difference between the SA and the SA SBE worth mentioning.
The SA was actually 1°C in front using two [email protected] on both coolers.


----------



## solsamurai

Correct me if I'm wrong but you're basing that off reviews and other members and not your own tests, right? We have two SA Club members who will be doing their own comparisons. I'm not going to make any judgments until I've seen several reviews/other members findings (using the TY-141/140/150's).


----------



## firestorm1

tw33k should just scrap the thermalright fans and strap on a couple 3k rpm fans.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> tw33k should just scrap the thermalright fans and strap on a couple 3k rpm fans.


lol...You obviously seen the pics I've posted. I run mine with a UK-3000 and an AP-121 in push/pull

Here is a pic with a UK-3000 and 2x TY-140s

I'm not working from 16/4 - 20/4 and will be comparing the SB-e vs Silver Arrow vs Phanteks. I'll do a test with stock fans, then I'll strap on the UK-3000 and an AP-121 in push/pull and see which cooler is king.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> lol...You obviously seen the pics I've posted. I run mine with a UK-3000 and an AP-121 in push/pull
> Here is a pic with a UK-3000 and 2x TY-140s
> I'm not working from 16/4 - 20/4 and will be comparing the SB-e vs Silver Arrow vs Phanteks. I'll do a test with stock fans, then I'll strap on the UK-3000 and an AP-121 in push/pull and see which cooler is king.


How where temps with the AP121 and UK-3000 on the SA? Lol, I didn't know you had that going on.


----------



## tw33k

Full load running Prime the core temp maxed @ ~45c I think. Average was like 43c or something (with ambient of ~18c). Now that I've had a lot of practice and I've got my methodology worked out the next lot of testing will be very reliable. I'm itching to get started.


----------



## solsamurai




----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> lol...You obviously seen the pics I've posted. I run mine with a UK-3000 and an AP-121 in push/pull
> Here is a pic with a UK-3000 and 2x TY-140s
> I'm not working from 16/4 - 20/4 and will be comparing the SB-e vs Silver Arrow vs Phanteks. I'll do a test with stock fans, then I'll strap on the UK-3000 and an AP-121 in push/pull and see which cooler is king.


yea ive seen those pics.


----------



## Elohim

@solSamurai
i did Test them both on an i7 965xe with a good OC with alot of different Fan configs and bottomline is that they are pretty close with the SASBE getting better with lower Fan speeds comparatively.

Its also the smallest Twin Tower cooler when it comes to overall surface area.

And dont expect too much from the new TY fans. They are still very nice. But IMO their only real benefit commpared to the TY140 is a 'cleaner sound' at lower fanspeeds. And presumably a higher reliability due to the double Ball bearing.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> @solSamurai
> i did Test them both on an i7 965xe with a good OC with alot of different Fan configs and bottomline is that they are pretty close with the SASBE getting better with lower Fan speeds comparatively.
> Its also the smallest Twin Tower cooler when it comes to overall surface area.
> And dont expect too much from the new TY fans. They are still very nice. But IMO their only real benefit commpared to the TY140 is a 'cleaner sound' at lower fanspeeds. And presumably a higher reliability due to the double Ball bearing.


Thanks for clarifying all that.







I'm interested in what you mean by a cleaner sound. I have a couple TY-150's and like how they sound even at 12v.


----------



## Elohim

www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/420-test-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e.html?start=5

On this site you have some Audio samples. The First File is @12V and the second @700rpm. If You Listen to the 700rpm samples you'll probably understand what i mean.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/420-test-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e.html?start=5
> On this site you have some Audio samples. The First File is @12V and the second @700rpm. If You Listen to the 700rpm samples you'll probably understand what i mean.


Thanks for the link. I see what you mean. Once I replace the top intake any TY-140's left in my rig will definitely be the loudest fans. They produce slightly better temps in my case but I prefer the sound of the TY-150's. I may still try the TY-141 later since it has the same bearing as the TY-150.


----------



## pchow05

Been too busy to install them.

Anyone know where I can buy another TY-141?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been too busy to install them.
> Anyone know where I can buy another TY-141?


I've been searching everywhere. I think it'll be like the TY-150's and take a couple months. Unfortunately, TR doesn't seem to be as quick at replying to emails these days.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Unfortunately, TR doesn't seem to be as quick at replying to emails these days.


nope. i gave up on emailing them lol. next time my fans go bad, ill just buy replacements.


----------



## tw33k

detailed SB-e specs...


----------



## solsamurai

Nice. I'll slip that into the OP under the SB-E details.









*4/6/12:* Cleaned up the OP and working on a new banner image that will include both versions of the SA and possibly the CoGage Arrow.


----------



## Fortuneke

Hey,

I am intrested in upgrading to the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E , but not sure it fits in a HAF 932 with the big fan installed ?

Anyone tried it already ?


----------



## DeadSkull

So is it true that the Silver Arrow SB-E revision can accommodate a 38mm thick fan in the middle? I see this fact mentioned in reviews but is there any issues that reviews omit? Too much vibration noise due to lack of silencer rubber pads and so on....

Seriously considering moving to Silver Arrow SB-E from my NH-D14 just because of that. Being able to mount the same 3 fans on this heatsink woulb be awesome; 3 San Aces or 3 Deltas here we go.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> So is it true that the Silver Arrow SB-E revision can accommodate a 38mm thick fan in the middle? I see this fact mentioned in reviews but is there any issues that reviews omit? Too much vibration noise due to lack of silencer rubber pads and so on....
> Seriously considering moving to Silver Arrow SB-E from my NH-D14 just because of that. Being able to mount the same 3 fans on this heatsink woulb be awesome; 3 San Aces or 3 Deltas here we go.


Refer to the diagram in the OP. Notice there's only 27mm between the two towers.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Refer to the diagram in the OP. Notice there's only 27mm between the two towers.


Aww...I had Silver Arrow and SA SB-E confused


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortuneke*
> 
> Hey,
> I am intrested in upgrading to the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E , but not sure it fits in a HAF 932 with the big fan installed ?
> Anyone tried it already ?


Use the info in the OP and measure measure measure!







Check the CM's site to see if they list the maximum CPU height for your case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Aww...I had Silver Arrow and SA SB-E confused


The SA is a fantastic cooler. Give it a try! The Chill Factor III TIM is excellent as well. Zero curing time.


----------



## tw33k

Just received my new SB-e! Can't wait til the weekend to do some testing.


----------



## solsamurai

Whoo! Looking forward to it.









On a different note I can't find Chill Factor 3 anywhere.







I'm not sure if I have enough in the current tube for another application. Any ideas of a good alternative that you have used with the SA? No AS5 or anything else with curing time.


----------



## tonus

MX-4 , prolimatech, noctua NTH1. These are better than chill factor III.


----------



## Elohim

Prolimatech PK1 or Arctic Mx-4 for example are very good without curing Time, they are very similar.

you should change the specs of both coolers. the height of both is 167mm. Maybe Tw33k can measure it too, to confirm it.


----------



## tw33k

I started using Antec Formula 7. Before that I was using MX-4 but haven't compared the 2 as I'm using a new chip with the Antec TIM.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonus*
> 
> MX-4 , prolimatech, noctua NTH1. These are better than chill factor III.


So you have used them all with the SA?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Prolimatech PK1 or Arctic Mx-4 for example are very good without curing Time, they are very similar.
> you should change the specs of both coolers. the height of both is 167mm. Maybe Tw33k can measure it too, to confirm it.


Specs and images are taken from TR's site. I'll measure mine when I open it up for a fan change in the next week.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I started using Antec Formula 7. Before that I was using MX-4 but haven't compared the 2 as I'm using a new chip with the Antec TIM.


Three mentions for MX-4...guess I'll give it a shot. Can you measure the height of both coolers for us when you get a chance?


----------



## Elohim

yes i iknow. But on those spec sheets they used the height without the caps (162,7mm) and the 160mm are just completely wrong.


----------



## solsamurai

How about the rest of the measurements for both coolers? Are they all incorrect?


----------



## tw33k

I'll measure both when I get home.

UPDATE:

SA...............SB-E
166.....H......165
148.....W......155
123.....D......105


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'll measure both when I get home.
> UPDATE:
> SA...............SB-E
> 166.....H......165
> 148.....W......155
> 123.....D......105


Looks like all they got wrong was the height of the SA. All the other measurements are the same +/- 1mm. I'll update the OP to show the correct height for the SA. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## kevindd992002

I think for most reviews the Prolimatech PK-1 is one of the top contenders and definitely beats the ChillFactor 3.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I think for most reviews the Prolimatech PK-1 is one of the top contenders and definitely beats the ChillFactor 3.


pk-1 and mx-4 seem to be the most popular around here. both are with in a degree give or take of each other and are non conductive. i prefer the pk-1 because its not as viscous as the mx-4.


----------



## solsamurai

I'll check out the PK-1 as well. I was thinking about replacing the TIM on my GPU when I clean my SA. You guys think a 4-5 gram tube will be enough for all that?


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Looks like all they got wrong was the height of the SA. All the other measurements are the same +/- 1mm. I'll update the OP to show the correct height for the SA. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bf/576x700px-LL-bfdc6875_silver_arrow-size.jpeg
http://i.imgur.com/ZiuW4.png

i was talking about the height on these.


----------



## solsamurai

Sorry I should have mentioned I plan on fixing those images in PS this weekend.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'll check out the PK-1 as well. I was thinking about replacing the TIM on my GPU when I clean my SA. You guys think a 4-5 gram tube will be enough for all that?


Yes it will definitely be enough


----------



## Ljanmi

Can a Prolimatech PK-1 damage the cpu die(partly erase serial number) and if so cpu loses it's warranty


----------



## solsamurai

That would mean it's corrosive which would be _bad_.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Can a Prolimatech PK-1 damage the cpu die(partly erase serial number) and if so cpu loses it's warranty


I've only heard of that for IC Diamond and that only occurs with it when you aren't careful.


----------



## Ljanmi

So I am perfectly safe with Prolimatech PK-1 whatever I do


----------



## Elohim

just dont eat it


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> just dont eat it


haha, ok







Anyway is this the best performing paste on the market(for all seasons of the year) ?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> haha, ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway is this the best performing paste on the market(for all seasons of the year) ?


Let's change this question to "is it the best performing TIM with the SA/SA SB-E?"


----------



## Ljanmi

To be honest I came here to ask about ty-140 since I heard about clicking problem I decided to look further. I'm looking to ty-141 double ball bearing for upgrading my Phanteks as seen here http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/phanteks-ph-tc14pe_5.html .I know this is not a place for Phanteks but I am interested in Thermalright ty-141 and its performance/noise compering to famous older brother ty-140. Somebody must have compered them


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> To be honest I came here to ask about ty-140 since I heard about clicking problem I decided to look further. I'm looking to ty-141 double ball bearing for upgrading my Phanteks as seen here http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/phanteks-ph-tc14pe_5.html .I know this is not a place for Phanteks but I am interested in Thermalright ty-141 and its performance/noise compering to famous older brother ty-140. Somebody must have compered them


They are not yet available for individual sale. Once they are I plan on grabbing at least two.


----------



## pkasting

Sorry to post Yet Another RAM Clearance question, but hopefully one of you has a P8Z68 variant mobo and can answer --

If I get low-profile RAM, can I use all four slots on a P8Z68-V (or similar) with a Silver Arrow? I'm just unsure about whether the closest slot(s) to the CPU get blocked entirely or not; I already know the fan will clear the top of low-profile RAM sticks.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkasting*
> 
> Sorry to post Yet Another RAM Clearance question, but hopefully one of you has a P8Z68 variant mobo and can answer --
> 
> If I get low-profile RAM, can I use all four slots on a P8Z68-V (or similar) with a Silver Arrow? I'm just unsure about whether the closest slot(s) to the CPU get blocked entirely or not; I already know the fan will clear the top of low-profile RAM sticks.


You should not have an issue with low-profile RAM. I have Ripjaws X RAM and there is enough room for it to fit with about 3-5mm space, though to take the RAM out you may have to remove the cooler. lol


----------



## pkasting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You should not have an issue with low-profile RAM. I have Ripjaws X RAM and there is enough room for it to fit with about 3-5mm space, though to take the RAM out you may have to remove the cooler. lol


And that holds true for all four slots? (I tried to look at your build pic, looked like you only had RAM in 2 slots. Sorry, I'm just being paranoid before I drop a lot of money on a new system.)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkasting*
> 
> And that holds true for all four slots? (I tried to look at your build pic, looked like you only had RAM in 2 slots. Sorry, I'm just being paranoid before I drop a lot of money on a new system.)


Welcome to OCN! Just make sure there's 168mm of space inside your case and you will be fine. What case and RAM will you be using? BTW I'm using all four DIMMs in my system as well.


----------



## pkasting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> What case and RAM will you be using? BTW I'm using all four DIMMs in my system as well.


Looks like you have a different mobo, though.

Was planning to use a Fractal Design Define R3 and a Corsair Vengeance low-profile 4x4GB kit (CML16GX3M4A1600C9). The reason for 16GB RAM is because this is a work machine rather than a gaming PC and I'll be compiling code on it all day.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pkasting*
> 
> Looks like you have a different mobo, though.
> Was planning to use a Fractal Design Define R3 and a Corsair Vengeance low-profile 4x4GB kit (CML16GX3M4A1600C9). The reason for 16GB RAM is because this is a work machine rather than a gaming PC and I'll be compiling code on it all day.


Three of the four DIMMS are covered by the SA and the front push TY-140. If that works with my XMS3 which are the same height as your Vengeance LP you should be fine.







The Define R3 is 8.17" wide compared to my last case which was 8.43" (K62). The SA barely fit in Push/Push. You may end up using a Pull/Pull config but that's fine. Same temps within 1-2c.

Once my main DAW (Ableton Live) goes 64-bit I'll be upgrading to 16GB as well.









EDIT: Hmmm....per Fractal's site:
Quote:


> * Supports CPU coolers with height of ~165mm


You may not be able to use the SA in that case.


----------



## Sean Webster

You will have no space issue with that RAM. Just install the RAM first, then the cooler.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You will have no space issue with that RAM. Just install the RAM first, then the cooler.


Refer to the bottom of my last post. I doesn't look like the Define R3 supports coolers as tall as the SA.









Whoops! Spoke too soon! Clicky clicky!







He even used RAM that's the same height as yours.


----------



## pkasting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Refer to the bottom of my last post. I doesn't look like the Define R3 supports coolers as tall as the SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops! Spoke too soon! Clicky clicky!


Yeah, the SA is only 160mm, thus smaller than the documented max cooler size for the R3. And there seem to be a number of people with SAs in the "Official Fractal Design Owners Thread". I don't think there should be a problem with it.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## solsamurai

160mm is wrong. It's actually ~165mm, but yeah it fits in your case.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You will have no space issue with that RAM. Just install the RAM first, then the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Refer to the bottom of my last post. I doesn't look like the Define R3 supports coolers as tall as the SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops! Spoke too soon! Clicky clicky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even used RAM that's the same height as yours.
Click to expand...

LOL, that is the exact post I remembered finding when I had that same question because I was about to get a R3 myself XD


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> They are not yet available for individual sale. Once they are I plan on grabbing at least two.


Of course there is








http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ty-141&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## solsamurai

Correction: Not available in the US, lol.


----------



## pkasting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Correction: Not available in the US, lol.


What about here? Edit: Oh, I guess you wanted the 141, that's the 140. Oops.


----------



## Ljanmi

Did somebody find any test compering those 2 fans? Somebody on the planet Earth must have done that. Those are it not the h most popular fans on the planet and no comparison, is it possible that I am the only one interested in this


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Did somebody find any test compering those 2 fans? Somebody on the planet Earth must have done that. Those are it not the h most popular fans on the planet and no comparison, is it possible that I am the only one interested in this


Comparing which 2 fans? Do you mean TY-140 vs TY-141? If so, I'll be testing in the next few days


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Comparing which 2 fans? Do you mean TY-140 vs TY-141? If so, I'll be testing in the next few days


That's right, I meant that







I can hardly wait the results. You know why I need to know which one is better(noise/performance)


----------



## Keniger

*Before:*

 

*After:*

 

*Performance: Chill Factor 3 vs Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra*


----------



## firestorm1

nice.


----------



## SHNS0

Hey guys, just a couple quick questions...
1) Do Corsair Dominators fit with the SA SB-E?
2) Do the extra brackets for a third fan come stock with the cooler?


----------



## firestorm1

no and no.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> no and no.


Ah I see. If I were to add a second TY 150, would the normal Thermalright brackets suffice?


----------



## Keniger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0*
> 
> 2) Do the extra brackets for a third fan come stock with the cooler?


Yes, there are three brackets in SB-E BOX. Two for TY-140 fan and one for TY-150.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keniger*
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Performance: Chill Factor 3 vs Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What happened to the base?







That looked like some crazy mess up from the factory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keniger*
> 
> Yes, there are three brackets in SB-E BOX. Two for 140mm fan and one for 150.


Good to know.


----------



## Elohim

there are clips for two fans with 120mm mounting holes and one pair of clips for one TY-150.
None of the Clips are compatible with standard 140mm fans.

Here i added a second TY-141:


----------



## Keniger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> What happened to the base?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looked like some crazy mess up from the factory.
> Good to know.


Surface was very good on the width and rounded on the length. Poorly tested party?. The sun grows the effect highlighting the surface on the picture. But still rocked from side to side on the table.


----------



## SHNS0

That means, no way to add a 2nd TY150 or even to switch the TY141 with a third TY150?


----------



## Elohim

basically. But there wouldnt be enough space for a second/third TY-150 anyway in most cases, since on one side VRM Heatsinks and on the other side RAM would be in the way.
I mean, it could fit theoretically, but it wouldnt make sense to use e 150mm fan when it sits like 1-2cm over the heatsink.


----------



## SHNS0

Ok then









I just ordered mine with a second TY 141 then, looks pretty promising. I also can't wait to paint the fans, those colors look really terrible lol


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keniger*
> 
> Yes, there are three brackets in SB-E BOX. Two for TY-140 fan and one for TY-150.


This is correct


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> there are clips for two fans with 120mm mounting holes and one pair of clips for one TY-150.
> None of the Clips are compatible with standard 140mm fans.
> Here i added a second TY-141:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for posting the pic. Looks good!









You guys are making me want a TY-141 really badly now!


----------



## tw33k

You could use 2x TY-150s attached with zip-tie screws


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> You could use 2x TY-150s attached with zip-tie screws


If that's a reply for me I already have two TY-150's.







I bought them individually and they came with clips to mount on the SA and other existing coolers (except the SB-E of coarse). I switched back to Push/Push which is why I would like to try a TY-141 in front.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> If that's a reply for me I already have two TY-150's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought them individually and they came with clips to mount on the SA and other existing coolers (except the SB-E of coarse). I switched back to Push/Push which is why I would like to try a TY-141 in front.


It's a reply to this..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0*
> 
> That means, no way to add a 2nd TY150 or even to switch the TY141 with a third TY150?


I should have quoted it

I'm starting my testing tomorrow. I'm looking forward to see how both the SAs and the Phanteks perform with a UK-3000 and a TY-150 in push/push. Currently having a UK-3000 and a Silverstone AP-121 in push/pull gives the best results on my rig


----------



## solsamurai

Sounds good.


----------



## tw33k

I'll test all 3 coolers with those fans and with stock fans. I'll keep the best 2 and sell the other


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, too bad you live so far away. I'd love to take the extras off your hands if it weren't for crazy shipping costs.


----------



## tw33k

It is a pity shipping is so expensive. It costs me a fortune when I buy from the States, sometimes the shipping costs more than the item..lol


----------



## solsamurai

Pity indeed. The price we pay for our various addictions.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Pity indeed. The price we pay for our various addictions.


HA, your preaching to the choir my friend/


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keniger*
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> *After:*
> 
> *Performance: Chill Factor 3 vs Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra*


But you tested at idle with the Chill Factor and at load with the Liquid Pro, why?


----------



## huga

Is there a compatible ram heatsink post? Would like to know if my G.Skill RipJaw X heatsinks will fit under fan?


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys sorry if this is asked a lot. But I assume these fans are fairly quiet is that correct? I know this is a subjective question but seeing that they are 140mm I am hoping thats the case. I am considering putting one of these on my 2600k.

Also who's got the best price on these? Amazon?


----------



## pchow05

where the hell did you guys get a 2nd ty-141?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm starting my testing tomorrow. I'm looking forward to see how both the SAs and the Phanteks perform with a UK-3000 and a TY-150 in push/push. Currently having a UK-3000 and a Silverstone AP-121 in push/pull gives the best results on my rig


You done testing yet? I'm getting impatient.







j/k

Really looking fowarding to your results.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> where the hell did you guys get a 2nd ty-141?


from Thermalright









http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/140+mm/200200120/Thermalright+TY+141+-+140+mm+L%FCfter.html

But in Europe they are avaible in pretty much every major shop.


----------



## tw33k

Just went to install my brand new SB-E and there's no AMD mounting bracket







I'll have to contact Thermalright. Devastated


----------



## Elohim

there is no seperate amd Mounting bracket, there is only one universal kit that fits on all sockets...


----------



## lightsout

Wait I thought the SB-E was for SB-E lol. I guess I better look into it more.


----------



## Elohim

@tw33k

i did a quick picture for you with my phone:


this is how it's supposed to look for amd


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> there is no seperate amd Mounting bracket, there is only one universal kit that fits on all sockets...


Thank you so much. That pic really helped. I was trying to line up the corners. Time to test.


----------



## Elohim

have fun


----------



## tw33k

Thanks again mate









 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wait I thought the SB-E was for SB-E lol. I guess I better look into it more.


It is but not exclusively


----------



## firestorm1

I see you have the heat spreaders off your ram. Will the fan not mount properly with them on?


----------



## lightsout

Hmmm, I'm sitting at 78c at 4.8ghz 1.384v with a 2600k. Can't push it any more because the temps jump up. This is using an Antec Kuhler 620. Do you guys think it would be worth it to get an SA. I want to hit 5ghz but not sure its really worth all the hassle for 200mhz and a few C.


----------



## firestorm1

IMO, the $68 its going to cost for the cooler isnt worh the 200mhz gain.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> IMO, the $68 its going to cost for the cooler isnt worh the 200mhz gain.


Where do you see it for $68? Because I can still return this Kuhler for the $61 I paid for it.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where do you see it for $68? Because I can still return this Kuhler for the $61 I paid for it.


Well you didnt say all that.









Then i would return it and get the SA.


----------



## lightsout

Well I see it for more like $85. You said $68. Where is it that cheap?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well I see it for more like $85. You said $68. Where is it that cheap?


Wait, which one are you refering to? the SA or rev 2.0


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Wait, which one are you refering to? the SA or rev 2.0


rev 2.0 of SA?


----------



## firestorm1

The naming scheme is ******ed. It shall now and forever be known as Silver Arrow rev 2.0.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> I see you have the heat spreaders off your ram. Will the fan not mount properly with them on?


It would fit, the fan would just be a little higher. The heat spreaders are blue and clash with the red and black on the board so I don't use them


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Well I see it for more like $85. You said $68. Where is it that cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, which one are you refering to? the SA or rev 2.0
Click to expand...

Silver arrow. The regular one

This one
http://www.amazon.com/THERMALRIGHT-SILVER-ARROW-DUAL14CM-HEATSINK/dp/B003XRAKLQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334459558&sr=8-1


----------



## randomnerd865

Anybody know about the compatibility with the silverstone TJ08-e and I'm wanting to know more about the fans how is the noise level and how do they perform on the heatsink and will the brackets work for and 120mm fan?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It would fit, the fan would just be a little higher. The heat spreaders are blue and clash with the red and black on the board so I don't use them


Damn. Well thanks for letting me know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Silver arrow. The regular one
> This one
> http://www.amazon.com/THERMALRIGHT-SILVER-ARROW-DUAL14CM-HEATSINK/dp/B003XRAKLQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334459558&sr=8-1


Check performance-pcs. That's where I got mine from and I only paid $68+shipping.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Silver arrow. The regular one
> This one
> http://www.amazon.com/THERMALRIGHT-SILVER-ARROW-DUAL14CM-HEATSINK/dp/B003XRAKLQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334459558&sr=8-1


How do I know if I have a rev 2.0 SA?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How do I know if I have a rev 2.0 SA?


It will look like this:


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> It will look like this:


But this is the SB-E not the SA, eh?


----------



## solsamurai

Ok, this has gone on long enough. *There is no Silver Arrow Rev 2.0.* Please refer to the OP for the only two versions of this cooler....well three with the original CoGage Arrow.







The newest revision or version is the Silver Arrow SB-E or just SB-E for this thread/club.

*@lightsout,* the TY-140's might be too loud for you based on what I've seen in the TJ08-e thread. Unless you don't mind hearing them while gaming. I prefer the noise of the new dual ball bearings on the TY-150's which are also used in the TY-141. Perhaps you should wait for the TY-141 to be sold separately and then go with SB-E with two TY-141's. Per Elohim's tests the SB-E cools better at lower RPMs. I suggest two TY-141's because the TY-150 will be too large to fit in your case. It might be fun to ninja-mount it in the front though...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Anybody know about the compatibility with the silverstone TJ08-e and I'm wanting to know more about the fans how is the noise level and how do they perform on the heatsink and will the brackets work for and 120mm fan?


It will fit but everything will be pretty tight. Check out the thread for your case here. There's a link in the OP showing both the D14 and SA installed with tons of info.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huga*
> 
> Is there a compatible ram heatsink post? Would like to know if my G.Skill RipJaw X heatsinks will fit under fan?


Sorry still working on that.







Ripjaw X will fit but if you want to use a Push/Push fan config be sure there's plenty of headroom in your case (168-170mm).

Ok, everyone good now? Alright then... [goes back to work]


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Ok, this has gone on long enough. *There is no Silver Arrow Rev 2.0.* Please refer to the OP for the only two versions of this cooler....well three with the original CoGage Arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest revision or version is the Silver Arrow SB-E or just SB-E for this thread/club.
> @lightsout, the TY-140's might be too loud for you based on what I've seen in the TJ08-e thread. Unless you don't mind hearing them while gaming. I prefer the noise of the new dual ball bearings on the TY-150's which are also used in the TY-141. Perhaps you should wait for the TY-141 to be sold separately and them go with SB-E with two TY-141's. Per Elohim's tests the SB-E cools better at lower RPMs. I suggest two TY-141's because the TY-150 will be too large to fit in your case.
> It will fit but everything will be pretty tight. Check out the thread for your case here. There's a link in the OP showing both the D14 and SA installed with tons of info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry still working on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripjaw X will fit but if you want to use a Push/Push fan config be sure there's plenty of headroom in your case (168-170mm).


Thank you for the confirmation mate. I'm wondering why he was mentioning rev 2.0 of the SA, lol. I hope no one makes this confusion again.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation mate. I'm wondering why he was mentioning rev 2.0 of the SA, lol. I hope no one makes this confusion again.


If newcomers read the OP they certainly won't.









[resumes work]


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Ok, this has gone on long enough. *There is no Silver Arrow Rev 2.0.* Please refer to the OP for the only two versions of this cooler....well three with the original CoGage Arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest revision or version is the Silver Arrow SB-E or just SB-E for this thread/club.
> 
> *@lightsout,* the TY-140's might be too loud for you based on what I've seen in the TJ08-e thread. Unless you don't mind hearing them while gaming. I prefer the noise of the new dual ball bearings on the TY-150's which are also used in the TY-141. Perhaps you should wait for the TY-141 to be sold separately and then go with SB-E with two TY-141's. Per Elohim's tests the SB-E cools better at lower RPMs. I suggest two TY-141's because the TY-150 will be too large to fit in your case. It might be fun to ninja-mount it in the front though...


You think so huh? I am not expecting them to be silent. I'm assuming they will be at least as quiet as my hyper 212 evo? Maybe not. I'm undecided. Running 4.8 right now and I'm cool with the temps. But if I score some cash I will probably go for one.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You think so huh? I am not expecting them to be silent. I'm assuming they will be at least as quiet as my hyper 212 evo? Maybe not. I'm undecided. Running 4.8 right now and I'm cool with the temps. But if I score some cash I will probably go for one.


At 12v yes, but running them (TY-140) around 700-1000 RPM is very quiet indeed. At least by my standards. The only reason I brought all this up was the comments you made about browsing the net and other low-demand tasks with the front fan off. Didn't know how much of a silence nut you are.







Something I'm turning into more and more each day that stupidly loud stock fan is still in the top of my case!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You think so huh? I am not expecting them to be silent. I'm assuming they will be at least as quiet as my hyper 212 evo? Maybe not. I'm undecided. Running 4.8 right now and I'm cool with the temps. But if I score some cash I will probably go for one.
> 
> 
> 
> At 12v yes, but running them (TY-140) around 700-1000 RPM is very quiet indeed. At least by my standards. The only reason I brought all this up was the comments you made about browsing the net and other low-demand tasks with the front fan off. Didn't know how much of a silence nut you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I'm turning into more and more each day that stupidly loud stock fan is still in the top of my case!
Click to expand...

Actually I think you had me confused with another guy in that thread. The one with the i5 logo for an avy. I'm sure this will be fine for my standards.


----------



## solsamurai

Sorry for the mistake, lol.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the mistake, lol.


Ah no worries man.


----------



## tw33k

After a false start yesterday, I've now finished testing the SB-E:
*
STOCK*


*UK-3000 & TY-150*

*
UK-3000 and AP-121*




I'm surprised how much better it performed with the Silverstone Air Penetrator compared to the TY-140. Curious to see how it compares to the SA and Phanteks.


----------



## solsamurai

Nicely done!







All tests were performed with the fans at 100%? Oh, and what TIM did you use again?


----------



## firestorm1

Nice one tw33k/









What size were those AP's?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Nice one tw33k/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size were those AP's?


The AP121 is 120mm.


----------



## firestorm1

Ah, thanks for that. The temp difference is justification enough for me to get this cooler. Now i just need to find the AP 121 fans to go with it.


----------



## Citra

Rep+ useful info.


----------



## tw33k

I'm using Antec Formula 7 thermal paste. All fans @ 100%. I'm testing the SA now. After I've finished that and the Phanteks, I'll put all the info in a new thread.

I have to say, these Air Penetrators are great heatsink fans. I'm going to do some experimenting when I've finished testing the heatsinks.


----------



## Degree

One question, if I buy the silver arrow for my build, will I need anything extra? Such as fan or something?
I'm planning on buying from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/THERMALRIGHT-SILVER-ARROW-DUAL14CM-HEATSINK/dp/B003XRAKLQ

Thank! I've decided on the silver arrow instead of the D14


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> One question, if I buy the silver arrow for my build, will I need anything extra? Such as fan or something?
> I'm planning on buying from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/THERMALRIGHT-SILVER-ARROW-DUAL14CM-HEATSINK/dp/B003XRAKLQ
> Thank! I've decided on the silver arrow instead of the D14


Everything you need comes with the heatsink.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm using Antec Formula 7 thermal paste. All fans @ 100%. I'm testing the SA now. After I've finished that and the Phanteks, I'll put all the info in a new thread.
> I have to say, these Air Penetrators are great heatsink fans. I'm going to do some experimenting when I've finished testing the heatsinks.


Just thought I'd say that we really appreicate the testing your doing.









Forgot to ask, were you able to mount the AP 121's with the fan clips that came with the SA or did you have to use something else?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Everything you need comes with the heatsink.


Alright thanks! Do you recommend getting a thermal paste like the MX4 or use the paste that comes with it?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright thanks! Do you recommend getting a thermal paste like the MX4 or use the paste that comes with it?


The stuff that comes with it is pretty decent. It is a small tube thought. You'll maybe get 2 or 3 applications out of it.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> Just thought I'd say that we really appreicate the testing your doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask, were you able to mount the AP 121's with the fan clips that came with the SA or did you have to use something else?


Thanks mate.Yeah...the clips work with AP-121s

I've run into a problem and I think it's with the Antec Formula 7. It's really thick...thicker than what I'm used to. I used my normal method, a small dot in the centre of the CPU but noticed it hadn't spread very well so I re-applied it putting a small line part way across the middle. Got good results with the SB-E. Now I'm testing the SA and it's like 10c hotter than the SB-E. I doubt that's right. I thought I applied the paste the same way but maybe not. It's getting late here now so I'll pull the SA off in the morning and re-apply the paste.


----------



## firestorm1

What I normally do for thick thermal paste is put a hand towel in really hot water, ring it out, then wrap the tube of thermal paste in the hand towel for a few mins. It usually work for the uber thick stuff like IC Diamond.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> The stuff that comes with it is pretty decent. It is a small tube thought. You'll maybe get 2 or 3 applications out of it.


I'll probably just pick up a MX4, thanks!


----------



## Elohim

www.hardwaremax.net/charts/waermeleitpasten.html

no difference between cf3 and mx4.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'll probably just pick up a MX4, thanks!


Don't underestimate Chill Factor III.







Just because everyone else says MX4 is amazing doesn't mean you'll have horrible temps with CFIII.







I ran out and can't find it anywhere...that's the only reason I'm looking into other TIM brands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> www.hardwaremax.net/charts/waermeleitpasten.html


Well there you go. Right on top of each other.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> What I normally do for thick thermal paste is put a hand towel in really hot water, ring it out, then wrap the tube of thermal paste in the hand towel for a few mins. It usually work for the uber thick stuff like IC Diamond.


I ran my PC normally last time and ran Aida again this morning. This time I got good temps on the SA. So now I've got the Antec Formula 7 in a zip bag sitting in hot water. Looks like the paste needs a couple hours burn in but I'm hoping the hot water will do the same. I'll reapply it to the SA and test again.


----------



## solsamurai

Thank again for all the testing tw33k!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Thank again for all the testing tw33k!


Thanks mate. I also noticed that I forgot to click "Stress FPU" in Aida64 so it wasn't putting the chip under heavy load. I'm running the SA now properly and will post all results in a new thread.


----------



## ilikebeer

Been to busy to reply...

I found out that the source of the clicking noise wasn't the SA. I disconnected both SA fans and tried using it passively and suprise... still click click click.

It was a 140mm fan being used as intake at the top of the case. The SA still has a very slight sound from metal shaking or being hit by a fan but it's not really noticible unless within 2 feet on the pc. Might try taking the fans off and putting them on again though. I noticed one clip is on wrongly...

It's just such a pain to work with it in a case that is mid tower and without removeable mobo tray. Would have to take out the mobo.

Thanks for help.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Been to busy to reply...
> I found out that the source of the clicking noise wasn't the SA. I disconnected both SA fans and tried using it passively and suprise... still click click click.
> It was a 140mm fan being used as intake at the top of the case. The SA still has a very slight sound from metal shaking or being hit by a fan but it's not really noticible. Might try taking the fans off and putting them on again though. I noticed one clip is on wrongly...
> Thanks for help.


Glad to hear you found the clicking source. I agree that you should definitely reinstall the fans. The last time I had a nasty clicking sound on my SA was due to using TY-150 clips with a TY-140, lol.


----------



## tw33k

Still testing but if you want a sneak peek...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The SB-E is ~4c cooler than the SA with stock fans. This really surprised me so I took the SB-E off, reapplied the paste and ran the test again.....same result


----------



## ilikebeer

With the other sound gone, the sound that does come from the SA isn't what i'd describe as clicking but yea, it shouldn't be there. At least I have replacement fans for the one that is bad on hand.

I also noticed that temps are great even without the SA fans running... could I just use it passively to cool? Idle temps were good, haven't tested temps under prime while passively cooling it.

Might pull the trigger on a gtx 680 with a reference design but that would exhaust all the heat directly out the case so shouldn't affect cpu temps too much.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Still testing but if you want a sneak peek...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The SB-E is ~4c cooler than the SA with stock fans. This really surprised me so I took the SB-E off, reapplied the paste and ran the test again.....same result


Probably we are approaching the max that can gotten from air cooling.... stick a massive piece of metal with fans on a cpu and a bigger piece of metal might not make much of a difference. The SA is already amazing.


----------



## lightsout

I took the plunge. Bought the SA last night on amazon. I would have gotten the SB-E version but I already know the SA fits in my TJ08 so I didn't want to run into any issues.

Any tips on installing folks? Things to look out for? I heard its kind of a pain to install.

Can't wait. I'm shooting for 5ghz. My Antec 620 could handle 4.8 so I'm thinking it should be doable.


----------



## tw33k

Installation is quite simple. Just do it with the board outside the case.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Installation is quite simple. Just do it with the board outside the case.


Ok. My case has a removable mobo tray so that shouldn't be a problem. Just need to make sure it will slide back in with the big cooler on.

One more question. Without buying a converter to stick my hard drive in the 5.25 bay. I have to run the SA with a fan in the middle and one in the rear in pull. Will this affect temps much?

Debating if its worth the extra $20 for the proper converter for my case so I can still keep the drive bay cover on.


----------



## solsamurai

Push/Push vs Pull/Pull for me was a difference of ~1-3c. That's in two different cases: Lancool K62 and my current 650D.


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Push/Push vs Pull/Pull for me was a difference of ~1-3c. That's in two different cases: Lancool K62 and my current 650D.


Push/push is better performing then pull/pull for 1-3c? Isn't the push/push standard position recommended by manufacturer when you buy cpu cooler?


----------



## solsamurai

It's more like the default config. Doesn't mean it's the best by any means. Your individual airflow setup will greatly change how effective either config will be. That's why there really is no one way that's best. Try both and make your own judgments based on hard evidence.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Push/Push vs Pull/Pull for me was a difference of ~1-3c. That's in two different cases: Lancool K62 and my current 650D.


Ah yah that is a decent amount. With what I paid for this thing I want the full potential. I think I can fit a 120mm on the front. Then have the two stock 140's in the middle and back.

Any reason this would be an issue. I would just need to figure out a way to mount the front fan.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah yah that is a decent amount. With what I paid for this thing I want the full potential. I think I can fit a 120mm on the front. Then have the two stock 140's in the middle and back.
> Any reason this would be an issue. I would just need to figure out a way to mount the front fan.


Ziptie screw. Done.


----------



## Ljanmi

I understand, I sold the original fans that comes with Phanteks for a nice price because I read they are loud on every test and now I don't know what to buy for my cooler







I planed to buy ty-140 but I'm afraid of that clicking problem on youtube







and ty-141 I don't know how it performs/sounds compering to ty-140. Is there a better combination of fans, the price is not important just the quality and performance...


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I understand, I sold the original fans that comes with Phanteks for a nice price because I read they are loud on every test and now I don't know what to buy for my cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planed to buy ty-140 but I'm afraid of that clicking problem on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ty-141 I don't know how it performs/sounds compering to ty-140. Is there a better combination of fans, the price is not important just the quality and performance...


All three TY-140's I own have never clicked. I've run them all from 700-1300 RPM in vertical and horizontal intake orientation. The main difference with the TY-141 is the size and dual ball bearing vs the fluid dynamic bearing of the TY-140. For vertical orientation I like how the TY-150 (also ball bearing) sounds over the TY-140. How low do you intend to run the fans?


----------



## Ljanmi

I will make the fan profile







I planed to put one fan under the cpu and lower the temps further(as advised here on the forum), lap Phanteks and put the best possible thermal paste to lower the temps even more


----------



## solsamurai

"Best" TIM is another interesting topic. There are legions of AS5 die-hards that just don't get that there's newer, non-conductive options. I'd go with what other owners of your specific cooler have used with the best results.









BTW, use the links in my sig to add your system info to yours!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah yah that is a decent amount. With what I paid for this thing I want the full potential. I think I can fit a 120mm on the front. Then have the two stock 140's in the middle and back.
> Any reason this would be an issue. I would just need to figure out a way to mount the front fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Ziptie screw. Done.
Click to expand...

Sorry I am not quite understanding. Put a ziptie on the screw? Or do you mean just zip tie it on?

Oh and +rep for all the help.


----------



## tw33k

Zip-tie screw

Also see this thread


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Zip-tie screw
> 
> Also see this thread


Ha so simple yet so excellent. So is the other end of the zip tie on that SA through the heat sink and being held by the metal. And +rep sir.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha so simple yet so excellent. So is the other end of the zip tie on that SA through the heat sink and being held by the metal. And +rep sir.


Exactly. The zip-tie slides through the fins and the end of the zip-tie prevents it sliding through


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, thanks for linking those two threads tw33k. Completely slipped my mind.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks guys. I saw ziptie screw and was like "do I take this literally?"


----------



## tw33k

Final results here


----------



## solsamurai

Very nice! Now I'm starting to want the SB-E, lol. Are the FX chips larger than the Phemon II's?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Very nice! Now I'm starting to want the SB-E, lol. Are the FX chips larger than the Phemon II's?


No...exactly the same size


----------



## solsamurai

Good to know. I'll have to check it out down the road when I have some extra funds.


----------



## lightsout

Dang you now I am second guessing the SA I just bought that isn't even here yet


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang you now I am second guessing the SA I just bought that isn't even here yet


Nah, you'll be very happy with either cooler.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang you now I am second guessing the SA I just bought that isn't even here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you'll be very happy with either cooler.
Click to expand...

Yes and thanks. Just got the shipping notice today. Slow fedex across country so it won't come until monday. But oh well. Running stock cooling until then.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang you now I am second guessing the SA I just bought that isn't even here yet


Don't worry about the SA...it's great. Testing coolers is very subjective. Just because I get certain results doesn't mean you will too. There are a range of other factors, like case fans and air flow for example that come into play and vary greatly from person to person. You'll be very pleased when you see the results the SA gives you


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang you now I am second guessing the SA I just bought that isn't even here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the SA...it's great. Testing coolers is very subjective. Just because I get certain results doesn't mean you will too. There are a range of other factors, like case fans and air flow for example that come into play and vary greatly from person to person. You'll be very pleased when you see the results the SA gives you
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Don't worry about the SA...it's great. Testing coolers is very subjective. *Just because I get certain results doesn't mean you will too. There are a range of other factors, like case fans and air flow for example that come into play and vary greatly from person to person.* You'll be very pleased when you see the results the SA gives you


It's amazing to me how many people don't think about that sort of thing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Don't worry about the SA...it's great. Testing coolers is very subjective. *Just because I get certain results doesn't mean you will too. There are a range of other factors, like case fans and air flow for example that come into play and vary greatly from person to person.* You'll be very pleased when you see the results the SA gives you
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing to me how many people don't think about that sort of thing.
Click to expand...

I think about it but when he has a nice testing environment like this I would say its fairly accurate on which is better than the other. Of course never perfect.


----------



## tw33k

Other people's results are a good guide but nothing beats doing your own testing. Seriously, you won't regret buying the Silver Arrow.


----------



## lightsout

Oh for sure I'm not. Can't wait.


----------



## Bogga

Awesome reading... I've read some tests here in Sweden where the SA beat all other air-based coolers. I've also seen tests where it has matched the H100 with the stock fans but with less noise. That made me choose the SA. Then I saw the new SB-E... after reading a test at some other site, plus what you've written here I decided to go for it.

Sadly I havent got all my parts yet. I still wait for PSU, mobo, SSD, HDD and the second GPU









But thanks for making the choice of cpu-cooler an easy one!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Awesome reading... I've read some tests here in Sweden where the SA beat all other air-based coolers. I've also seen tests where it has matched the H100 with the stock fans but with less noise. That made me choose the SA. Then I saw the new SB-E... after reading a test at some other site, plus what you've written here I decided to go for it.
> Sadly I havent got all my parts yet. I still wait for PSU, mobo, SSD, HDD and the second GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for making the choice of cpu-cooler an easy one!










High-end air > low-end water.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-end air > low-end water.


Absolutely


----------



## ilikebeer

That metal noise has basically stopped by itself... didn't touch anything. Maybe if it was a fan blade hitting the metal, the fan blade wore down a bit. Can't hear anything but the fans even if i put my ear an inch away.

Also my temps without the top 140mm as intake are basically the same... not sure if I need any fans up top.


----------



## Elohim

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e_5.html#sect1


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, why do they always test in ancient cases?


----------



## Elohim

why not


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol, why do they always test in ancient cases?


I was more thinking why do they test with mild overclocks/voltages.


----------



## Elohim

Serious? They test the maximum stable overclock


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Serious? They test the maximum stable overclock


Thats the max stable on that chip??


----------



## Elohim

how about reading the test?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> how about reading the test?


Sorry that does help sometimes. But you had it laid out there with a nice graph thats all I needed


----------



## solsamurai

Just because Newegg has close to 2,000 reviews for a case doesn't mean the whole world owns it.







I wish they would use newer cases or post results in two or three cases with different airflow configurations. I guess that's why we come to places like OCN and get the real world numbers from guys like Elohim and tw33k.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Just because Newegg has close to 2,000 reviews for a case doesn't mean the whole world owns it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would use newer cases or post results in two or three cases with different airflow configurations. I guess that's why we come to places like OCN and get the real world numbers from guys like Elohim and tw33k.


With real overclocks


----------



## Elohim

i dont Know mate. The antec case has a pretty Standard architecture, decent airflow, front intake, Top and back exhaust, PSU in the bottom.
IMO its Not a Bad choice.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With real overclocks


but you Know that the Power consumption of a 3960X is way higher than a 2600K right? like WAY WAY higher


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With real overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you Know that the Power consumption of a 3960X is way higher than a 2600K right? like WAY WAY higher
Click to expand...

This is very true.


----------



## Bogga

Antec 1200... I gotta agree about it being an ancient case. I don't know if ****loads of people use them over where you live. But here in Sweden almost everyone has the "Fractal Design R3". But the FD is at least a new case compared to the Antec 1200... Why didn't they do the test with a Chieftec Dragon instead?









I went with the Corsair 600T since it has fan controller on top and has got good reviews in terms of space for working, cable management and removable HDD-trays.

If I get my SSD and motherboard today I'll be able to start my new system with a borrowed PSU... weeeee









Are there any more reviews out there on the SB-E? I've only seen this review where it cant cool this 3960 when the clock it above 4.6. I'm just curious if I will be able to get at least 4.7-4.8 out of my 2700k and go with it 24/7...


----------



## solsamurai

Sorry I haven't had time to update the OP with SB-E reviews. Google is your fwend for now.







There are too many factors at hand to tell you whether or not your system will be able to maintain a certain OC. Just got to go for it and see!









BTW welcome to OCN!


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Antec 1200... I gotta agree about it being an ancient case. I don't know if ****loads of people use them over where you live. But here in Sweden almost everyone has the "Fractal Design R3". But the FD is at least a new case compared to the Antec 1200... Why didn't they do the test with a Chieftec Dragon instead?


why dont you just first try to comprehend whats important for a good test before you Start critizising. sorry i dont want to Sound like an ass here but its Kind of frustrating to argue with you guys lol
and for the record: i never ever owned a antec case.

I'll leave this thread/discussion alone now. again sorry and hf


----------



## solsamurai

You're fine dood.







I was just voicing my own wants of all the review sites out there. Not trying to pick apart their testing methodology. A great deal of time and effort goes in to what they do and I appreciate it fully.


----------



## Ljanmi

Is there a way to connect all 3 ty-141 on one power source(some split cable or something) on the motherboard and to control pwm via software(like I make a fan profile in MSI Afterburner or Trixx with graphic cards)?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Is there a way to connect all 3 ty-141 on one power source(some split cable or something) on the motherboard and to control pwm via software(like I make a fan profile in MSI Afterburner or Trixx with graphic cards)?


You'll need a 3 way pwm splitter like this.
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0341752


----------



## holyindian

I have hooked both the Thermalright Silver Arrow's fan to the motherboard's three connector directly, is that a bad idea? Or Should i connect it to the PSU? I am not using any fan controller nor do i intend to.
Also are these fans TY-140 or TY-150? I would like to attach a third fan.

Please guide.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian*
> 
> I have hooked both the Thermalright Silver Arrow's fan to the motherboard's three connector directly, is that a bad idea? Or Should i connect it to the PSU? I am not using any fan controller nor do i intend to.
> Also are these fans TY-140 or TY-150? I would like to attach a third fan.
> Please guide.


Do you mean the 3 pin connector? If so it is perfectly fine. The fans just run at full speed all the time.

Does it support SB 2011? If not, it is the standard TY-140.


----------



## holyindian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Do you mean the 3 pin connector? If so it is perfectly fine. The fans just run at full speed all the time.
> Does it support SB 2011? If not, it is the standard TY-140.


Thanks for your reply. The CPU is an i7 2600K, that TY-140 is the one, right?
Whats the best choice to hook up the TSArrow fans to? PSU or motherboard? What do most of the members prefer here?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Do you mean the 3 pin connector? If so it is perfectly fine. The fans just run at full speed all the time.
> Does it support SB 2011? If not, it is the standard TY-140.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. The CPU is an i7 2600K, that TY-140 is the one, right?
> Whats the best choice to hook up the TSArrow fans to? PSU or motherboard? What do most of the members prefer here?
Click to expand...

Hook them to the cpu fan header so they can be controlled by the bios/software. It really helps if you fill out your system specs in your sig like everyone else so we know what you are working with.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. The CPU is an i7 2600K, that TY-140 is the one, right?
> Whats the best choice to hook up the TSArrow fans to? PSU or motherboard? What do most of the members prefer here?


Most people just hook it up to the motherboards.

TY-140:


TY-150:


----------



## holyindian

Citra, Litescout, thanks for the tips and suggestions. Got myself the third TY-140 from http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-TY140 for 14 dollars incl shipping. I will keep in mind to hook up the fans to the CPU header.

Will update the signature profile with the specs when i get back home from work today.


----------



## lightsout

No worries and thanks for the heads up on the fan.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian*
> 
> Citra, Litescout, thanks for the tips and suggestions. Got myself the third TY-140 from http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-TY140[/URL] for 14 dollars incl shipping. I will keep in mind to hook up the fans to the CPU header.
> Will update the signature profile with the specs when i get back home from work today.


Glad to help.


----------



## Bogga

Began overclocking tonight...

4.7Ghz @ 1.30V wasn't stable... but was stable at 1.31V. Temperatures with the SB-E was about 70-72 degrees in full load. Opinions on those temperatures?

Sad thing about the cooler is that despite me going with low profile, I couldn't put the smaller fan in front in "push-mode". It's at the back in pull...


----------



## Elohim

why? worked fine for me?


----------



## tw33k

No problem for me either. Looking at the pic, it would easily fit


----------



## lightsout

How close is the gap between the SA and your 680? I bought a backplate for mine last night because it has me a little worried they will touch and short my card.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> No problem for me either. Looking at the pic, it would easily fit


Looking at the pic yeah... try it in real life!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> why? worked fine for me?


Why? Don't know... no way in hell I could put the fan there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How close is the gap between the SA and your 680? I bought a backplate for mine last night because it has me a little worried they will touch and short my card.


~1cm from the bigger fan, 2-2.5cm from the cooler...


----------



## lightsout

Ok thanks thats not to bad.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> No problem for me either. Looking at the pic, it would easily fit
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the pic yeah... try it in real life!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> why? worked fine for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Don't know... no way in hell I could put the fan there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How close is the gap between the SA and your 680? I bought a backplate for mine last night because it has me a little worried they will touch and short my card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~1cm from the bigger fan, 2-2.5cm from the cooler...
Click to expand...

I had absolutely no issue having my fan there and I have RipJawsX RAM which have higher heatsinks...

Explain to me how you can't if I can fine...


----------



## holyindian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I had absolutely no issue having my fan there and I have RipJawsX RAM which have higher heatsinks...
> Explain to me how you can't if I can fine...


ditto, i have a 4x4 RipJawX too, i had no issues with the clearance. i did not even have to remove the heatsink


----------



## Bogga

Please keep in mind that I'm using a temporary PSU and haven't fixed the cables... didn't bother since I'm changing PSU in the beginning of may









Distande between cooler/fan and graphics card:



Perhaps I'll make a new try to get the fan at the front, but I assure you... I had problems even when the mobo was outside of the case


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Looking at the pic yeah... try it in real life!
> Why? Don't know... no way in hell I could put the fan there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~1cm from the bigger fan, 2-2.5cm from the cooler...


well, i have RAM of the same height and it fits without a problem









so again, where is the problem?







i'm just curious...


----------



## lightsout

Thanks Bogga for the pic with the gpu. Its making me think I don't really need the backplate. Fan is much closer than the metal heatsink.


----------



## solsamurai

Bogga is that the 650D or 800D? I'm also curious why you can't fit a push fan. With my XMS3 RAM I can fit a TY-140 up front no problem. Haven't tried a TY-150 yet cause...well just haven't, lol.


----------



## Bogga

I'll give it a new try when I get my PSU. I was building this one the night between friday and saturday while my wife was asleep. I get annoyed and frustrated when things don't work out as I want them to. I scream and curse... so I took the easy way out and put the fan in the back so I wouldn't wake wifey









The case is a Corsair 600T, the case-fans sound more than the SB-E fans... even when at lowest speed


----------



## solsamurai

That's a pretty wide case. Do you have a side fan that's preventing the installation of a front push fan on the SB-E?

Also you should use the links in my sig to display your system in your sig!


----------



## lightsout

Mine should be here today its on the truck. Hoping to get it installed.


----------



## carolina new be

got my silver arrow installed in my new system build but trying to figure out how to attach the 2 fans to my motherboard. as of now I have 1 plugged into cpu fan header and the other to the system fan #1 both are 4 pin connectors

wanted to use a "Y" splitter cable and run both of the silver arrow fans from the cpu 4 pin fan header.

BUT.......

I just spoke to tech support at gigabyte and the motherboard that I have is a GA-990FXA-UD5 rev 1

Gigabyte tech said the 4 pin CPU FAN and the 4 pin SYSTEM FAN #1 can handle (at max) 12 volts or 1 amp at each of the 2 above mentioned headers

now I gotta contact thermalright to see how much power the fans draw

CNB


----------



## lightsout

I've ran splitters on multiple boards for the cpu fan. Never had an issue.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> That's a pretty wide case. Do you have a side fan that's preventing the installation of a front push fan on the SB-E?
> Also you should use the links in my sig to display your system in your sig!


Perhaps I messed up and/or did something terribly wrong, but I hit the rams when trying to put the cooler in place... maybe I should've waited with the fan until the cooler was in place.





 <-- This dude has a similar (exactly the same?) mobo as me, for some reason he puts the fans in the same way I have

I'll give it a try when my new PSU arrives... might have to try and get the fan to sit a bit higher


----------



## lightsout

So my SA just arrived, but its a... SB-E

Which is cool but I don't know if it is going to fit in my small case. Guess I will find out shortly.


----------



## Bogga

Forget me if I'm being stupid... but I just felt so got damn unsure. Better safe than sorry... right?









http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=215 <--- This is my new PSU that will arrive soon. PCI-E cable that's attached has 2x 6+2 on it... am I supposed to attach both of them to one graphic card or? Logic indicates that it's 110% yes... but I just wanna ask to be totally sure since my old Corsair HX850 had "one pci-e cable... 1x 6+2 pci-e"


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Forget me if I'm being stupid... but I just felt so got damn unsure. Better safe than sorry... right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=215 <--- This is my new PSU that will arrive soon. PCI-E cable that's attached has 2x 6+2 on it... am I supposed to attach both of them to one graphic card or? Logic indicates that it's 110% yes... but I just wanna ask to be totally sure since my old Corsair HX850 had "one pci-e cable... 1x 6+2 pci-e"


You attach whatever your graphics card requires. In your case (if you have a 680) it requires to 6 pins. So you just leave the little extra +2 part unplugged.


----------



## lightsout

What a nightmare so I received the Silver Arrow SB-E and not the regular one. It still works on 1155 but its a little different than what I ordered.

So I tried to install it anyways because it looked like it would fit. It totally covers up the x16 slot. So I had to move down my gpu so now its running at x8. I had a heel of a time installing the fans OMG!!!! Main reason probably because I did it inside the case. Also first time using a cooler with fan clips. Maybe I'm ******ed but I wanted to break the damn things.

So I submitted a return but it wasn't fulfilled by amazon so I have to deal with some third party. Hopefully they are cool and pay for shipping.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Perhaps I messed up and/or did something terribly wrong, but I hit the rams when trying to put the cooler in place... maybe I should've waited with the fan until the cooler was in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- This dude has a similar (exactly the same?) mobo as me, for some reason he puts the fans in the same way I have
> I'll give it a try when my new PSU arrives... might have to try and get the fan to sit a bit higher


Definitely install the SA/SB-E first then fans second. This should be done outside the case. Oh, and there are no stupid questions as long as you're learning from the answers.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What a nightmare so I received the Silver Arrow SB-E and not the regular one. It still works on 1155 but its a little different than what I ordered.
> So I tried to install it anyways because it looked like it would fit. It totally covers up the x16 slot. So I had to move down my gpu so now its running at x8. I had a heel of a time installing the fans OMG!!!! Main reason probably because I did it inside the case. Also first time using a cooler with fan clips. Maybe I'm ******ed but I wanted to break the damn things.
> So I submitted a return but it wasn't fulfilled by amazon so I have to deal with some third party. Hopefully they are cool and pay for shipping.


Wow that blows. Also not so great that it's blocking the x16 slot.







Who did your order from? I got my SA from FrozenCPU without any issues. Have ordered from them several times since.







Everyone in this thread/club will always recommend installing both the SA and SB-E *outside* the case. The biggest reason being that which caused you so much grief: the fans.


----------



## lightsout

Lol yah it was a serious pain. I wasn't so sure my mobo tray was going to go back in with the cooler and fans hooked on.

I bought it from amazon but it wasn't directly through amazon. Turns out when I got it the invoice said Xoxide. But thats not what they call themselves on amazon.

They better not give me any grief since I installed the cooler. We'll see.


----------



## Vlodaf

Hello guys,

I'm thinking about buying a Silver Arrow SB-e for my new build. However all thos talk about it blocking an pcie slot has me concerned andl left wondering whether or not it will fit on my mobo. The mobo I got is a socket 1156 Asus P7P55D atx board. Maybe someone has already installed it on this mobo? Or maybe someone who has the original installed on a P55 board can tell me how much room there is between the cooler and the first pcie slot (or more specifically, a vga card installed in that slot), since the SB-e seems to be 5mm wider on both sides? And if need be, would it be possible to rotate the TY-150 90° in order to create a bit extra room? Or is that not possible with the included fanclips. My case would be wide enough for that.

I know these are a lot of questions, but I would be very grateful if someone could answer them!


----------



## lightsout

I think most boards have a pretty standard layout as far as PCI goes and the IO ports so it all lines up. I think the question is has someone installed an SB-E and had it not block the top pci slot? I know some boards put a x1 there so that would not be as much of an issue.


----------



## Vlodaf

Well, it looks to me like the placement of the processor depends on the cpu socket. And since it's all probably a manner of millimeters that just might be the difference between it blocking or not blocking the slot. And if it would be possible to rotate the middle fan it might give one some extra room (or maybe this is just wishful thinking since I don't want to look further for a cpu cooler







)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Well, it looks to me like the placement of the processor depends on the cpu socket. And since it's all probably a manner of millimeters that just might be the difference between it blocking or not blocking the slot. And if it would be possible to rotate the middle fan it might give one some extra room (or maybe this is just wishful thinking since I don't want to look further for a cpu cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Welcome to OCN! What m/b are you going to use with the SB-E?


----------



## lightsout

Thanks for all your help in here folks. After my recent en-devours with this cooler in my case. I have decided to go a different direction. Picked up an Antec 920 last night on the market.

I know it won't cool as good but its just so much easier to deal with in a cramped space.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for all your help in here folks. After my recent en-devours with this cooler in my case. I have decided to go a different direction. Picked up an Antec 920 last night on the market.
> I know it won't cool as good but its just so much easier to deal with in a cramped space.


Make sense. I'm thinking about going a similar route with my wife's gaming PC I'll be building in the same case later this year.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for all your help in here folks. After my recent en-devours with this cooler in my case. I have decided to go a different direction. Picked up an Antec 920 last night on the market.
> I know it won't cool as good but its just so much easier to deal with in a cramped space.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sense. I'm thinking about going a similar route with my wife's gaming PC I'll be building in the same case later this year.
Click to expand...

Its a great case. And the regular silver arrow does fit. But for practicality sake I am going to sacrifice a few C.


----------



## Dadodil

Would I be able to put this on my rig if I pry the ******ed heat spreaders off my Corsair Vengeance sticks?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadodil*
> 
> Would I be able to put this on my rig if I pry the ******ed heat spreaders off my Corsair Vengeance sticks?


We need more information like what case do you own, which Vengence RAM are you referring to, etc. Use links in my sig to fill out your system information so we can all see what you have.


----------



## Dadodil

I'm using a NZXT Phantom (which is 222 mm wide, so I know it fits in the case) with a Asus Sabertooth P67 board.

I'm using the 2x 4gb blue Corsair Vengeance with the high heat spreaders. I'm just wondering if the memory itself isn't high enough if I crack off the heat spreaders.


----------



## Vlodaf

Seems like even the original blocks the first pcie slot on my mobo and since that's the only x16 lane the silver arrow is a no-go, which is a shame (and the Archon has the same problem)... And so the search continues...


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadodil*
> 
> I'm using a NZXT Phantom (which is 222 mm wide, so I know it fits in the case) with a Asus Sabertooth P67 board.
> I'm using the 2x 4gb blue Corsair Vengeance with the high heat spreaders. I'm just wondering if the memory itself isn't high enough if I crack off the heat spreaders.


Those DIMMs are definitely too tall. Removing the flashy heatspreaders is fine. Just go slow and be careful about it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Seems like even the original blocks the first pcie slot on my mobo and since that's the only x16 lane the silver arrow is a no-go, which is a shame (and the Archon has the same problem)... And so the search continues...


Sorry to hear that.







What m/b do you have?


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dadodil*
> 
> I'm using a NZXT Phantom (which is 222 mm wide, so I know it fits in the case) with a Asus Sabertooth P67 board.
> I'm using the 2x 4gb blue Corsair Vengeance with the high heat spreaders. I'm just wondering if the memory itself isn't high enough if I crack off the heat spreaders.


Another option is to put the front fan in the back. I got it back there atm. I'll give it a try to put it in the front when my new psu and second gtx680 arrives next week. I've OC'd my 2700k to 4.7ghz with the fans that way... no issues with the temps. But I guess the temp would be a bit better with the smaller fan in the front...

Perhaps I'll ask someone with electrical skills to revive my two Silverstone AP 200mm fans... try to make something fun with those


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys as I have posted here my recently bought SB-E silver arrow doesn't fit with my board. I plan to send it back to the seller tomorrow morning. I have it up on the market for $85 shipped if anyone is interested.
If it doesn't sell tonight I will just return it but I figured I would give the peeps here to get it a little below retail in like new condition.

Link is in my sig.


----------



## solsamurai

Cut out the shipping cost, nice.







I'm happy with the SA. Just wish the TY-141 would hurry up and be available on it's own!


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Those DIMMs are definitely too tall. Removing the flashy heatspreaders is fine. Just go slow and be careful about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What m/b do you have?


P7P55D from Asus, wish I'd gone for the more expensive one with two x16 lanes now


----------



## solsamurai

Sorry dood.







One should always really think through every possible issue before building.







I've made plenty of mistakes in the past to know how true that is!







I'll check the MCL in the OP to see if your m/b is listed with the proper info about the top PCI-e slot.


----------



## Vlodaf

Well I got the info from this thread (after skimming through a lot of pages instead of using the search button that I found too late







) My GPU might actually fit, but apperantly the heatsink (the original silver arrow) would touch my GPU. So even if the sb-e would fit (which I seriously doubt), Id have to use insulation, and I dont want to mess that up (not with a new 500€ card) Maybe I'll go with the HR-02, or maybe if I'm lucky a new monster cooler will be released soon


----------



## solsamurai

Have you looked into the D14 and Phanteks coolers?


----------



## Vlodaf

Might go with the D14 and apperantly Noctua will be releasing some new (even better) coolers this year as well, so I might grab one of those. Th e Phanteks one is too loud for my taste, however. My main goal is making my PC as silent as possible, yet also be able to moderately overclock my CPU. Sucks that Thermalright maked their coolers so wide :/


----------



## solsamurai

Yeah that's where performance air cooling is atm. HUGE, lol. I'm glad Noctua is finally introducing PWM fans/coolers. We'll see how they stack up against the giants, lol.


----------



## tw33k

Phanteks is loud??? Mine's not


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Phanteks is loud??? Mine's not


It is now with that Ultra Kaze.


----------



## Nightcrawler7

Hello new to the forum here.I m planning on getting an asus p9x79 pro mb corsair vengeance low prof 16gb haf 932 case and i m stuck on the cooler.Will the silver arrow fit in the case,be ok with the memories and will i be able to install the 680 to the 1st slot?Thanks in advance.


----------



## solsamurai

Welcome to OCN!







Are you looking into the Silver Arrow or the Silver Arrow SB-E?

BTW, your board has three x16 slots so unless you're going for SLI in the future you could use the next one down.


----------



## Nightcrawler7

I m looking at the Silver Arrow SB-E.I m really really confused what to get.So the gpu will perform the same if i plug it in the 2nd slot right?(a friend of mine told me that i should always plug it on the 1st one thats why i m asking)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcrawler7*
> 
> I m looking at the Silver Arrow SB-E.I m really really confused what to get.So the gpu will perform the same if i plug it in the 2nd slot right?(a friend of mine told me that i should always plug it on the 1st one thats why i m asking)


Only higher end boards designed for multi-GPU configs have several x16 slots. Most like mine have only one x16 and the others below are usually x8. I believe that is what your friend was referring to. As long as it's x16 and PCI-E 3.0 (which it is) you're fine. My only concern would be the TY-150's width. That could be the only thing preventing the use of the top x16 slot.


----------



## Vlodaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Yeah that's where performance air cooling is atm. HUGE, lol. I'm glad Noctua is finally introducing PWM fans/coolers. We'll see how they stack up against the giants, lol.


Thing is, I dont mind it being high (I think my case's max cooler height is 185mm or, nor it hanging over my RAM since its LP. I do mind it being wide because of my pcie slot. Ah well, we'll see. Maybe Ill just take the gamble and go with the original SA, I dunno. Since I really do like it


----------



## Nightcrawler7

So i will be fine with the vengeance lp? The Haf 932 think it ll fit the cooler. Is the arrow loud? Is it easy to mount it? (sorry for asking too many questions)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Thing is, I dont mind it being high (I think my case's max cooler height is 185mm or, nor it hanging over my RAM since its LP. I do mind it being wide because of my pcie slot. Ah well, we'll see. Maybe Ill just take the gamble and go with the original SA, I dunno. Since I really do like it


I had to take the risk with my board. At the time I had no information about compatibility and could afford to send it back if something didn't fit right. I say take the gamble!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightcrawler7*
> 
> So i will be fine with the vengeance lp? The Haf 932 think it ll fit the cooler. Is the arrow loud? Is it easy to mount it? (sorry for asking too many questions)


Your DIMMs are low enough. Case is definitely wide enough. The SA is considered pretty quiet even at 100% but that is something that will always be subjective to each individual user. In a case like yours I doubt you'll notice anything. Don't worry about the questions. That's what this thread is for!









The next step after you build would be to head over to the Positive Airflow Cooling link in my sig. That is if you're having temp/noise issues.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> It is now with that Ultra Kaze.


lol..touchě


----------



## Kuhsnjig

Hello guys, new user and owner of a silver arrow sb-e here. I just did some occt 1h linpack test with both stock cooler and sb-e, 2 cores and 4 cores unlocked with default vcore and speed and this is the results:

x2 stock
ambient 22°
core 48°
cputin 55,5°

x2 sb-e
ambient 22°
core 25,5°
cputin 37°

x4 stock
ambient 22°
core n/d
cputin 68°

x4 sb-e
ambient 21°
core n/d
cputin 46°

More 'or less i gained 20° less heat.
I've also done a fast test at 1,54v 4 cores unlocked just to see how much heat would produce and cputin stayed around low 60° so looking at other results i should be around low 50° core temp, but was just a fast test more likely i would get 2-3° more. Don't have much case air flow, one 120mm fan pulling bottom front (thinking of putting it higher at cpu level, but then again gpu likes to go crazy and the fan noise is horrible) and one 120mm pushing top rear. This is my first build and didn't think too much about case/fans setup.

Trying to reach 3,9-4,0 GHz unlocked stable now, if you don't mind coming to http://www.overclock.net/t/1250150/phenom-ii-b55-overclocking need advice before going full overnight tests, i think i've got the basics but i want to be sure.









P.S. Those damn fan clips, curse them! I spent more time trying to secure the fans on the heat sink than everything else, i thought they were like the old silver arrow model and didn't had a clue how to use them.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhsnjig*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, new user and owner of a silver arrow sb-e here. I just did some occt 1h linpack test with both stock cooler and sb-e, 2 cores and 4 cores unlocked with default vcore and speed and this is the results:
> x2 stock
> ambient 22°
> core 48°
> cputin 55,5°
> x2 sb-e
> ambient 22°
> core 25,5°
> cputin 37°
> x4 stock
> ambient 22°
> core n/d
> cputin 68°
> x4 sb-e
> ambient 21°
> core n/d
> cputin 46°
> More 'or less i gained 20° less heat.
> I've also done a fast test at 1,54v 4 cores unlocked just to see how much heat would produce and cputin stayed around low 60° so looking at other results i should be around low 50° core temp, but was just a fast test more likely i would get 2-3° more. Don't have much case air flow, one 120mm fan pulling bottom front (thinking of putting it higher at cpu level, but then again gpu likes to go crazy and the fan noise is horrible) and one 120mm pushing top rear. This is my first build and didn't think too much about case/fans setup.
> Trying to reach 3,9-4,0 GHz unlocked stable now, if you don't mind coming to http://www.overclock.net/t/1250150/phenom-ii-b55-overclocking need advice before going full overnight tests, i think i've got the basics but i want to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Those damn fan clips, curse them! I spent more time trying to secure the fans on the heat sink than everything else, i thought they were like the old silver arrow model and didn't had a clue how to use them.


Did you install the SB-E inside the case? You guys are making me want to get the SB-E just so I can see what all the fuss is about.









If you'd like to be added to the club just post a pic of the SA in your rig.


----------



## Kuhsnjig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Did you install the SB-E inside the case? You guys are making me want to get the SB-E just so I can see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to be added to the club just post a pic of the SA in your rig.


Yes installed in the case, no problem with gpu slot and top panel case. Got really lucky with ram (slot 3-4), the 141 fan is resting on top of them with no space left. Problem is the side panel, i thought i had enough space but those fans are huge so they stick out, i can only use the first hooks near the front panel and let it semi-open near the rear kinda like this left panel > |\ < right panel.
If i can get my hands on a camera i'll post some photos.

Edit: I read the reply the wrong way so my answer was not correct. I did indeed install the cooler outside the case!


----------



## solsamurai

I always advise everyone that asks to install outside the case, lol. I've never had problems that way.







Sorry to hear about the side panel issue. You could always upgrade to a wider case if you have the extra cash. If you can't take a cell phone pic or something let me know.


----------



## tw33k

I found the fan clips very easy to use. Of all the coolers I've owned they are the best. I've changed fans on my SB-E half a dozen times maybe more. I don't even have to move my case to change fans. I just power off, pull off the side panel and presto-changeo new fans

ps...installing any large heatsink with the board inside the case is not the best idea IMO. Pulling the board out may be extra work but it's so much easier to get the heatsink on properly. Just my 2cents


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I found the fan clips very easy to use. Of all the coolers I've owned they are the best. I've changed fans on my SB-E half a dozen times maybe more. I don't even have to move my case to change fans. I just power off, pull off the side panel and presto-changeo new fans
> *ps...installing any large heatsink with the board inside the case is not the best idea IMO. Pulling the board out may be extra work but it's so much easier to get the heatsink on properly. Just my 2cents*


+1


----------



## Kuhsnjig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Did you install the SB-E inside the case? You guys are making me want to get the SB-E just so I can see what all the fuss is about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> ps...installing any large heatsink with the board inside the case is not the best idea IMO. Pulling the board out may be extra work but it's so much easier to get the heatsink on properly. Just my 2cents


Sorry guys i read solsamurai reply the wrong way, yes i dismantled the mother board and mounted the sb-e with no problems outside the case so i could also clean the mb good. This is the first time i mounted a cooler (except the stock one) so i was really getting confused about the fan clips and i was scared about bending the heat sink and the clips but when i figured it out i felt like an idiot it's really not that hard.
I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhsnjig*
> 
> Sorry guys i read solsamurai reply the wrong way, yes i dismantled the mother board and mounted the sb-e with no problems outside the case so i could also clean the mb good. This is the first time i mounted a cooler (except the stock one) so i was really getting confused about the fan clips and i was scared about bending the heat sink and the clips but when i figured it out i felt like an idiot it's really not that hard.
> I'll post pictures soon.


You're not an idiot. Now that you've done it once, it'll get easier. The first time I installed a large heatsink was a nightmare. Took me ages to work out how to do it properly


----------



## grinny

Great topic, thanks for all the feedback people!

Since the weather is getting hotter, my stock CPU fan is giving me around 4K RPM (I hate the noise). So I thought "Why not change the fan?" and of course decided to go for the best! (Plus, we have above 45 C degrees at summer here, so it's logical...)

But I have some questions to ask to you guys! Here they are;

1- I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 board that has a PCI-EX1 slot closer to the CPU, and my Asus Essence STX sits in that slot. So,can anyone confirm that Silver Arrow won't touch my sound card ? Here's the pic of the board;



2- Using one of these Corsair Vengeance 4GB rams on my board (High Profile). Although it's in the furthest slot to CPU, would it be any problem mounting the cooler? Also considering getting a second 4GB ram, so if I buy a Low Profile Vengeance, I can use it with my High Profile one with no problems yea?

3- It might sound silly thing to ask but, the board has only one CPU Fan connector. So I should buy a fan controller to be able to make dual fan work?

Thanks, a lot!


----------



## phez

I'm getting conflicting reports whether this fill fit on Asus GENE boards. Anyone can help confirm this?


----------



## holyindian

Planning to add a third fan to the silver arrow, got the TY-140 for 14 bucks shipped.
But the rubber padding for anti-vibration was not included with the fan







(I guess i am asking too much).
Anyhow, where can i buy it?? Need four to mount the third fan.


----------



## Kuhsnjig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian*
> 
> Planning to add a third fan to the silver arrow, got the TY-140 for 14 bucks shipped.
> But the rubber padding for anti-vibration was not included with the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I guess i am asking too much).
> Anyhow, where can i buy it?? Need four to mount the third fan.


Can i ask you if you saw any difference with/without the anti-vibration pad? I did not install them, still thinking if i should.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Great topic, thanks for all the feedback people!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since the weather is getting hotter, my stock CPU fan is giving me around 4K RPM (I hate the noise). So I thought "Why not change the fan?" and of course decided to go for the best! (Plus, we have above 45 C degrees at summer here, so it's logical...)
> But I have some questions to ask to you guys! Here they are;
> 1- I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 board that has a PCI-EX1 slot closer to the CPU, and my Asus Essence STX sits in that slot. So,can anyone confirm that Silver Arrow won't touch my sound card ? Here's the pic of the board;
> 
> 2- Using one of these Corsair Vengeance 4GB rams on my board (High Profile). Although it's in the furthest slot to CPU, would it be any problem mounting the cooler? Also considering getting a second 4GB ram, so if I buy a Low Profile Vengeance, I can use it with my High Profile one with no problems yea?
> 3- It might sound silly thing to ask but, the board has only one CPU Fan connector. So I should buy a fan controller to be able to make dual fan work?
> Thanks, a lot!


1. It will be a close fit. You're board is similar to mine with the position of the top PCI-e x1 slot. I'll take a look at mine when I get home from work later this evening.
2. It's generally recommended to use matching pairs of RAM on all boards. You may be able to run your system stable with mismatching DIMMs but it's not a guarantee. I recommend purchasing a 8GB (4GB x2) set of the low profile vengeance.
3. Not a silly question. You can purchase a PWM splitter like this to connect both fans to your motherboards CPU_FAN header. If you buy the SB-E version of the SA it comes with a PWM splitter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phez*
> 
> I'm getting conflicting reports whether this fill fit on Asus GENE boards. Anyone can help confirm this?


The mATX versions have a problem with the top PCI-e slot getting blocked by the SA/SB-E and it's fans. That's all I know.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian*
> 
> Planning to add a third fan to the silver arrow, got the TY-140 for 14 bucks shipped.
> But the rubber padding for anti-vibration was not included with the fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I guess i am asking too much).
> Anyhow, where can i buy it?? Need four to mount the third fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have to buy the pad kit separate. TR fans ship with clips only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhsnjig*
> 
> Can i ask you if you saw any difference with/without the anti-vibration pad? I did not install them, still thinking if i should.


Doesn't seem to make much difference. I prefer to use them as the fans feel more solidly mounted to the SA.


----------



## tw33k

@solsamurai...I just wanted to let you know what a good job you've done with this thread. You always reply to questions quickly and with great advice. Good on ya!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> @solsamurai...I just wanted to let you know what a good job you've done with this thread. You always reply to questions quickly and with great advice. Good on ya!


Thanks! I appreciate the kind words. Let's not forget all the hard work you've put into it as well.









It helps that I can check OCN throughout the day at work.


----------



## grinny

@solsamurai

Thanks for the quick reply! Yea we have similar boards, and if perspective isn't fooling me in your case's photo, I might have to change my sound card slot.

But great news on the PWM spiller!! I learnt something new today:thumb:


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> @solsamurai
> Thanks for the quick reply! Yea we have similar boards, and if perspective isn't fooling me in your case's photo, I might have to change my sound card slot.
> But great news on the PWM spiller!! I learnt something new today:thumb:










In case you didn't check out my gallery here's a shot of my system in the last case (Lancool K62). It's a better angle. I took a bunch of updated pics today of the 650D...I'll go through 'em when I get home from work and see if there's an even better shot for ya.











*EDIT:* Ok I checked out my system in person and the SA itself doesn't get in the way but the TY-150 fan I have in the center does. If I was using two TY-140's (or the soon to be TY-141's) I would be able to install a card there without issue. Hope that helps!


----------



## grinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you didn't check out my gallery here's a shot of my system in the last case (Lancool K62). It's a better angle. I took a bunch of updated pics today of the 650D...I'll go through 'em when I get home from work and see if there's an even better shot for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Ok I checked out my system in person and the SA itself doesn't get in the way but the TY-150 fan I have in the center does. If I was using two TY-140's (or the soon to be TY-141's) I would be able to install a card there without issue. Hope that helps!


Absolutely helped man, thanks for the input!

I'll try to fit it with my soundcard anyway, maybe might get lucky with that


----------



## solsamurai

Np dood!


----------



## Ashevar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phez*
> 
> I'm getting conflicting reports whether this fill fit on Asus GENE boards. Anyone can help confirm this?


The SB-E will block the first PCI-E slot, I just tried everything I could over lunch to make it work but ended up having to move my GPU to the second slot. Everything else fits and clears on a Maximus V Gene in a Silverstone TJ08-e.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashevar*
> 
> The SB-E will block the first PCI-E slot, I just tried everything I could over lunch to make it work but ended up having to move my GPU to the second slot. Everything else fits and clears on a Maximus V Gene in a Silverstone TJ08-e.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Both slots are x16 right? Just can't do SLI/Crossfire with that board and the SB-E.







Post another pic when your done building and I'll add you to the club!


----------



## solsamurai

Also here's a new pic of my system.


----------



## Ashevar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Both slots are x16 right? Just can't do SLI/Crossfire with that board and the SB-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post another pic when your done building and I'll add you to the club!


Correct, both are x16; I have a GTX 680 in there so I wasn't planning on SLI any time soon but it would have been nice to have the option. I'll post a finished pic tonight when I get home from work, couldn't quite complete it over lunch.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> If you'd like to be added to the club just post a pic of the SA in your rig.


Sign me up









Btw... I'm thinking of adding a third fan to my cooler. My motherboard has two cpu-fan 4-pin connectors... and then one chassi-fan 4-pin. Is the 4-pin chassi-fan connector PWM-controlled?

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/#specifications


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Also here's a new pic of my system.


Very nice


----------



## Innovator

Has anyone tried to fit the Silver Arrow SB-E in the corsair 500R?
I think the True Spirit 140 (170mm) doesn't fit in the 500R thus the SB-E wont fit either.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw... I'm thinking of adding a third fan to my cooler. My motherboard has two cpu-fan 4-pin connectors... and then one chassi-fan 4-pin. Is the 4-pin chassi-fan connector PWM-controlled?
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/#specifications


I'd check the manual for your board to be sure. Or you can get a PWM splitter that can hold more fans. This splitter is what I'm using to power the TY-140 and two TY-150's. I paid extra to have them sleeve it for me and they did a good job. You'll notice the molex connector in the pictures. That connects to the PSU to ensure all the fans can get a full 12V if needed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Very nice


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Innovator*
> 
> Has anyone tried to fit the Silver Arrow SB-E in the corsair 500R?
> I think the True Spirit 140 (170mm) doesn't fit in the 500R thus the SB-E wont fit either.


That's a skinny case dood. It might be possible with that protruding side panel if no fans are installed. But you'd have to get the SB-E to find out.

CorsairGeorge did say here that the max height is around 180mm so there's that too...


----------



## Bogga

Gonna install the third fan soon... found out I can control the fan speed with asus fan xpert.

Unsure if the 4-pin chassi-fan-connector is pwm-controlled... how would you interpret this? PWM or not?



Want to clock some more but still with nice temperatures


----------



## Innovator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> That's a skinny case dood. It might be possible with that protruding side panel if no fans are installed. But you'd have to get the SB-E to find out.
> CorsairGeorge did say here that the max height is around 180mm so there's that too...


Ya I know, but I cant order the SA SB-E without knowing for certain if it will fit.
I was hoping someone else had one and by chance used it in a 500R.
The measurements pan out but its to close to call.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Gonna install the third fan soon... found out I can control the fan speed with asus fan xpert.
> Unsure if the 4-pin chassi-fan-connector is pwm-controlled... how would you interpret this? PWM or not?
> 
> Want to clock some more but still with nice temperatures


None of the wires on that plug are labeled PWM so initially I'd say no. How does the Fan Xpert software/BIOS settings label it? You may be able to find out easier by checking out what options you are given.









BTW found the pic you posted awhile back and updated the OP. Sorry I overlooked that!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Innovator*
> 
> Ya I know, but I cant order the SA SB-E without knowing for certain if it will fit.
> I was hoping someone else had one and by chance used it in a 500R.
> The measurements pan out but its to close to call.


I'd check the Corsair forums and try emailing them.


----------



## holyindian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 1. It will be a close fit. You're board is similar to mine with the position of the top PCI-e x1 slot. I'll take a look at mine when I get home from work later this evening.
> 2. It's generally recommended to use matching pairs of RAM on all boards. You may be able to run your system stable with mismatching DIMMs but it's not a guarantee. I recommend purchasing a 8GB (4GB x2) set of the low profile vengeance.
> 3. Not a silly question. You can purchase a PWM splitter like this to connect both fans to your motherboards CPU_FAN header. If you buy the SB-E version of the SA it comes with a PWM splitter.
> The mATX versions have a problem with the top PCI-e slot getting blocked by the SA/SB-E and it's fans. That's all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to buy the pad kit separate. TR fans ship with clips only.
> Doesn't seem to make much difference. I prefer to use them as the fans feel more solidly mounted to the SA.


Thanks for the pad kit, hell yea, i also need the pins to mount these fans.







Almost forgot abt them.. uh hate to pay another 8 dollars to frozencpu for shipping for such a tiny thing.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holyindian*
> 
> Thanks for the pad kit, hell yea, i also need the pins to mount these fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot abt them.. uh hate to pay another 8 dollars to frozencpu for shipping for such a tiny thing.


When you say pins do you mean fan clips? If so the pad kit comes with those.


----------



## holyindian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> When you say pins do you mean fan clips? If so the pad kit comes with those.


Yea the fan clips... gosh i wonder how i missed them out. Thanks for the heads up and the link.
By the way, again, someone earlier on this thread mentioned to attach the TSA fans to the cpu pin connector.. can i use a three/way fan splitter if i have one cpu pin.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z68V_PROGEN3/

and if, which one?


----------



## solsamurai

You can use a PWM splitter cable to run more than one fan off the CPU_FAN header on your m/b. You can get cables that support up to 5 (!) PWM fans. Clicky, clicky and clicky.







I've personally used the two and three fans versions. Currently using the three fan splitter for the the TY-140 and two TY-150's seen here.


----------



## Kuhsnjig

Took a picture of my rig



And this is the space between ty141 fan and ram



Time to find a stable 24/7 overclock now, right now at 3.9GHz 1.544v (full load, 1.536v idle) NB 2.2GHz 1.1750v, don't really like that much vcore will see... might even try going higher with only 2 cores. Still haven't touched fsb/ram.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Gonna install the third fan soon... found out I can control the fan speed with asus fan xpert.
> Unsure if the 4-pin chassi-fan-connector is pwm-controlled... how would you interpret this? PWM or not?
> 
> Want to clock some more but still with nice temperatures


I have the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board and I am 100% sure that the 4th pin of the CHA_FAN1 header is an open-circuit/hanging/no connection. I had this same curiousity way back last year. So basically that is just a 3-pin fan header which you can "voltage control" through Speedstep or ASUS SUITE.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhsnjig*
> 
> Took a picture of my rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the space between ty141 fan and ram
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to find a stable 24/7 overclock now, right now at 3.9GHz 1.544v (full load, 1.536v idle) NB 2.2GHz 1.1750v, don't really like that much vcore will see... might even try going higher with only 2 cores. Still haven't touched fsb/ram.


Looks good.







OP updated. Btw is your CPU power cable hanging in front of the rear exhaust fan? If so I recommend moving it out of the way to help out your airflow.


----------



## David J.

For the person asking about the Corsair 500R/400R, I don't know the max height supported but I know the 550D (which I own and I am going to put in a MAME cab later this year) the max height is 180mm... I wanted to put two Scythe Kaze-Jyuni Slim Slip Stream 120mm x 12mm Fans on the inside panel but they won't fit with a Silver Arrow SB-E. Grr since I wanted it to blow the air out. Wonder if I will even need those fans? Worse case scenario, I'll just have two on the top. Oh well, trying to cool a 2500K here (might be overkill for some but I want it to last and use it for other things, woohoo!)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> For the person asking about the Corsair 500R/400R, I don't know the max height supported but I know the 550D (which I own and I am going to put in a MAME cab later this year) the max height is 180mm... I wanted to put two Scythe Kaze-Jyuni Slim Slip Stream 120mm x 12mm Fans on the inside panel but they won't fit with a Silver Arrow SB-E. Grr since I wanted it to blow the air out. Wonder if I will even need those fans? Worse case scenario, I'll just have two on the top. Oh well, trying to cool a 2500K here (might be overkill for some but I want it to last and use it for other things, woohoo!)


Side exhaust with larger air coolers like the SA in my experience produced higher temps vs side intake. In my last case I blocked the top side fan slot and had an intake on the bottom blowing on the GPU. The PCI slot covers were removed to allow more air to blow out the back.



For your case I would have front and top intakes and block the side vents. You could always mount the fans on the outside of the side panel as well.







Check out the Positive Airflow Cooling item in my sig for more info.


----------



## David J.

The side vents have a cover anyway, just it will be rather hot since I am going to be moving to Florida soon and it will be cramped in the cabinet at the same time, with the sound deadening foam. ouch!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> The side vents have a cover anyway, just it will be rather hot since I am going to be moving to Florida soon and it will be cramped in the cabinet at the same time, with the sound deadening foam. ouch!


Oh right, I forgot the 550D has vent covers. Does your system need to be in a cabinet for any reason? That's definitely going to adversely effect temps.


----------



## David J.

I'm using one of these:

http://www.recroommasters.com/Xtension_Arcade_Pedestal_Arcade_Cabinet_p/rm-xt-ped.htm

I've always wanted a MAME cabinet and yes the case fits, I've already contacted the company to make sure, worse case scenerio if I have room I'll run it out of the cabinet.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> I'm using one of these:
> http://www.recroommasters.com/Xtension_Arcade_Pedestal_Arcade_Cabinet_p/rm-xt-ped.htm
> I've always wanted a MAME cabinet and yes the case fits, I've already contacted the company to make sure, worse case scenerio if I have room I'll run it out of the cabinet.


Nice! Why not use a test bench instead? You could cut holes on each side and install two 200 or 230mm fans and create a wind tunnel of air blowing through the cab without hardly any noise.







Honestly the way it looks now seems like a cooling nightmare.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I have the P8Z68-V/GEN3 board and I am 100% sure that the 4th pin of the CHA_FAN1 header is an open-circuit/hanging/no connection. I had this same curiousity way back last year. So basically that is just a 3-pin fan header which you can "voltage control" through Speedstep or ASUS SUITE.


Thanks for the info... since it didn't say PWM anywhere it felt like it wasn't pwm-controlled. But thanks for making it 100% sure for me









Hopefully I can create a nice curve in asus fan xpert... just a bit curious what the motherboard will base the percentage on? Possible to set the curve based on cpu-temperature? Anyone tried this feature?


----------



## David J.

I was going to wait a couple of months but I said screw it and ordered it tonight. Would have been nice for this weekend but no worries.









Ordered the Silver Arrow SB-E on the way from FrozenCPU.com and just can't wait for a couple of more months and then I can purchase the cabinet for my future MAME Cabinet.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Thanks for the info... since it didn't say PWM anywhere it felt like it wasn't pwm-controlled. But thanks for making it 100% sure for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can create a nice curve in asus fan xpert... just a bit curious what the motherboard will base the percentage on? Possible to set the curve based on cpu-temperature? Anyone tried this feature?


You can use Speedfan to base the fan curve of that header based on the CPU temperature but I'm not 100% sure if it detects that header properly. You should check.


----------



## Vlodaf

Could someone tell me whether the TY-150 has 120/140mm mounting holes? I've read some conflicting reports about this.


----------



## Elohim

it's rectangular, 120mm holes in one and 140mm holes in the other direction


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlodaf*
> 
> Could someone tell me whether the TY-150 has 120/140mm mounting holes? I've read some conflicting reports about this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> it's rectangular, 120mm holes in one and 140mm holes in the other direction


I'm looking at one of mine right now and both sets of holes are the same. It measures 14cm (140mm) between the holes. TY-140 = 120mm holes. TY-150 = 140mm holes.


----------



## Elohim

no idea what you are looking at but they are Not.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> no idea what you are looking at but they are Not.


I though the same thing when I read your other post.







I posted what I measured myself. The fan holes are in the exact same position on both my TY-150's on both sides of the fan. Yours has 120mm holes on one side and 140mm on the other? Can you take a pic of that? I'd like to figure this out together.









Hmm..I can see how this can get confusing. *Nan's Gaming Gear* lists the fan with 150mm clips. But they also are listing the TY-141 with TY-140 specs....









The official images on *TR's website* don't show any difference in hole spacing on either side.


----------



## Elohim




----------



## Vlodaf

Even here there are conflicting facts







But I assume that if you have both 120 and 140mm holes at the exhaust where I want to place it, it will fit either way? Even if the holes are rectangular?

Bit weird though, that two supposedly identical fans have different holes... Then again, according to you guys it actually has proper mouting holes, according to another site you could only use it with the fan clips.


----------



## Elohim

Seriously? On the above pic you can see with your own eyes that the mounting holes are NOT Quadratic, right? (they are 105x125mm)
So it most likely will NOT fit as an exhaust in your case or in any other case.
You could always drill some holes though, given that a 150x170mm Fan would have enough space at the back of your case that is.

The TY-140 and TY-141 on the other hand have identical frames (140x160mm) with identical (quadratic) mounting holes of a 120mm Fan (105x105mm).


----------



## amd7674

hi guys,









my first post, so please do not flame me









I'm awaiting for my parts for my new rig

3570k
asus maximus v mATX mobo
4 x 4gb sammy ram

i'm reausing older components from my amd build
cm haf 922 (120mm is in the back outtake, 200mm intake on the front, 200mm on the side intake, and 200mm top outtake).
xfx 6950 2gb (shaders unlocked only), using afterburner to o/c a little bit. I'm planning to get gtx680 or gtx670 when we get some stock.
Lamptron fc6 fan controller
Corsair TX750 PSU

after doing some research I really like SA SB-E and I hope to push IB cpu to 4.5ghz.

I saw some posts stating I shouldn't have problemes with fitting SA with the , however will SA SB-E with its new 150mm fit with 30mm thick fan mounted on the side pannel?
I belive original SA comes with 2 x 140mm fans, were SB-E comes with 1 x 140mm and 1 x 150 mm fans. So my question/concern is about 150mm fan and side fan in haf 922 case.

Since I'm getting low profile/votage samsung ram, at least ram shouldn't be a problem.

Also what would be best configuration for my case? Should I mount SA SB-E blowing air toward back 120mm fan, or should I remove 120mm fan? or should I go with bottom / top config blowing toward top 200mm outtake.

Any help/tips/suggestions would be much appriciated.

thanks


----------



## Vlodaf

Well obviously I wont be able to fit it the 'conventional' way, but I should be able to secure two screws, shouldnt I? Should be secure enough right? Especially since it's blowing itself against my case?


----------



## Elohim

yes, i mean now you Know the dimensions of the Fan and the case so you tell me


----------



## Vlodaf

Ill guess Ill just give it a shot then, now just find a shop in my country that's selling them...


----------



## solsamurai

I don't know what's going on here. I know what I measured.







I'll take another look at it after the Boinc and Chimpin events are done. Sorry but I want to see pics with a tape measure and not stock images. I do believe you about the different spacing in the above picture. It's pretty obvious. I'm also ready to admit I can't measure anything as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first post, so please do not flame me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm awaiting for my parts for my new rig
> 3570k
> asus maximus v mATX mobo
> 4 x 4gb sammy ram
> i'm reausing older components from my amd build
> cm haf 922 (120mm is in the back outtake, 200mm intake on the front, 200mm on the side intake, and 200mm top outtake).
> xfx 6950 2gb (shaders unlocked only), using afterburner to o/c a little bit. I'm planning to get gtx680 or gtx670 when we get some stock.
> Lamptron fc6 fan controller
> Corsair TX750 PSU
> after doing some research I really like SA SB-E and I hope to push IB cpu to 4.5ghz.
> I saw some posts stating I shouldn't have problemes with fitting SA with the , however will SA SB-E with its new 150mm fit with 30mm thick fan mounted on the side pannel?
> *I belive original SA comes with 2 x 140mm fans, were SB-E comes with 1 x 140mm and 1 x 150 mm fans. So my question/concern is about 150mm fan and side fan in haf 922 case.*
> Since I'm getting low profile/votage samsung ram, at least ram shouldn't be a problem.
> *Also what would be best configuration for my case? Should I mount SA SB-E blowing air toward back 120mm fan, or should I remove 120mm fan? or should I go with bottom / top config blowing toward top 200mm outtake.*
> Any help/tips/suggestions would be much appriciated.
> thanks


Compare the specs of the SA and SB-E in the OP. The SB-E is definitely taller than the SA so if the SA barely fits in your case you may be out of luck. The difference in temps between the two is not enough to fret about.









As for what airflow config works best head over to the *this thread* for more help and info.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The official images on *TR's website* don't show any difference in hole spacing on either side.


then i link the pic from the TR page, then you say:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> . I do believe you about the different spacing in the above picture. It's pretty obvious.












"Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Montagepunkte des Lüfters nicht quadratisch angeordnet sind und der TY 150 somit nicht universell verwendbar ist. Das Maß beträgt ca. *125 x 105 mm* - der TY 150 ist in erster Linie als Upgrade-Möglichkeit für aktuelle Thermalright Kühler konzipert."

"Please note that the mounting holes of the fan are not arranged in a square and the TY 150 is therefore not universally applicable. The dimensions are *125 x 105 mm* - The TY 150 is primarily designed as an upgrade option for current Thermalright coolers."

from the german TR page
http://www.thermalright.de/Luefter/artikel/Thermalright+TY+150+-+150+mm+L%FCfter.html


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> then i link the pic from the TR page, then you say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Montagepunkte des Lüfters nicht quadratisch angeordnet sind und der TY 150 somit nicht universell verwendbar ist. Das Maß beträgt ca. *125 x 105 mm* - der TY 150 ist in erster Linie als Upgrade-Möglichkeit für aktuelle Thermalright Kühler konzipert."
> "Please note that the mounting holes of the fan are not arranged in a square and the TY 150 is therefore not universally applicable. The dimensions are *125 x 105 mm* - The TY 150 is primarily designed as an upgrade option for current Thermalright coolers."
> from the german TR page
> http://www.thermalright.de/Luefter/artikel/Thermalright+TY+150+-+150+mm+L%FCfter.html


Ah there it is! In the back of my mind I thought I had read that somewhere just couldn't remember. Not sure what I saw on my tape measure the other day.







I will still check it again for my own sanity.

With that out of the way one could still mount a fan with other methods. I was able to fit two TY-150's in the top panel of my 650D with ziptie scews for example.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Compare the specs of the SA and SB-E in the OP. The SB-E is definitely taller than the SA so if the SA barely fits in your case you may be out of luck. The difference in temps between the two is not enough to fret about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for what airflow config works best head over to the *this thread* for more help and info.


Thank you very much for a prompt reply 

I'll take my chances on sb-e (which can lead into "I told you so"... LOL), mainly due to the avaiability in my region (Canada)... According to xbitlabs the bigger fan can be lower in the middle if needed be... Once I get the big boy and my other parts I'll post pictures of it.

thanks again.... Also I will check it out thread about correct/recommended fan placement.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Thank you very much for a prompt reply
> I'll take my chances on sb-e (which can lead into "I told you so"... LOL), mainly due to the avaiability in my region (Canada)... According to xbitlabs the bigger fan can be lower in the middle if needed be... Once I get the big boy and my other parts I'll post pictures of it.
> thanks again.... Also I will check it out thread about correct/recommended fan placement.


Looking forward to the finished build!







Once you're done you can update your sig with your system info by following the links in mine.


----------



## Metric

OP, with this thread being edited to include the SB-E, it may be helpful to either link the initial SB-E thread or see if a moderator would be willing to merge it with this one. There is a lot of good info and reviews there - http://www.overclock.net/t/1214039/thermalright-coming-up-with-the-silver-arrow-sb-e-cpu-cooler










Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme (Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme) review - http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/232-thermalright-silver-arrow-extreme-cpu-cooler

Unlike the Silver Arrow SB-E, which comes with one TY-141 and one TY-150, the Silver Arrow Extreme is equipped with two TY-143 fans (600rpm min, 2500rpm max). With the Extreme's slimmer, less densely packed towers, the higher rpm TY-143s would almost certainly be better suited to coolers like the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and standard Silver Arrow. MSRP for the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is "USD89/79Euros."









































































I'm hopeful the black/white version of the fans will eventually be released.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1096408/new-high-end-cpu-vga-coolers/580#post_17070853


----------



## David J.

And I just got my SB-E... it DOES not fit in the Corsair 550D. The panel closes but it bends barely. HOWEVER, that is not a real problem for me, as the computer is going to be in a cabinet. Too bad I bought those extra fans, but oh well, I'll find a use for 'em.

No pics yet but the fan clips for the TY-150 fan...how do you mount them? Pain in the butt for me and it looks kinda crazy.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metric*
> 
> OP, with this thread being edited to include the SB-E, it may be helpful to either link the initial SB-E thread or see if a moderator would be willing to merge it with this one. There is a lot of good info and reviews there - http://www.overclock.net/t/1214039/thermalright-coming-up-with-the-silver-arrow-sb-e-cpu-cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme (Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme) review - http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/232-thermalright-silver-arrow-extreme-cpu-cooler
> Unlike the Silver Arrow SB-E, which comes with one TY-141 and one TY-150, the Silver Arrow Extreme is equipped with two TY-143 fans (600rpm min, 2500rpm max). With the Extreme's slimmer, less densely packed towers, the higher rpm TY-143s would almost certainly be better suited to coolers like the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and standard Silver Arrow. MSRP for the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is "USD89/79Euros."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hopeful the black/white version of the fans will eventually be released.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1096408/new-high-end-cpu-vga-coolers/580#post_17070853
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You may recall tw33k asking everyone in that thread to come over here.







That extreme SA looks crazy! I'm embarrassed I didn't already know about it. We'll see how it does at lower to mid RPMs. Those fans will definitely be way too loud at 100%. I'n not feeling the red theme and would like to see a black n white version as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> And I just got my SB-E... it DOES not fit in the Corsair 550D. The panel closes but it bends barely. HOWEVER, that is not a real problem for me, as the computer is going to be in a cabinet. Too bad I bought those extra fans, but oh well, I'll find a use for 'em.
> No pics yet but the fan clips for the TY-150 fan...how do you mount them? Pain in the butt for me and it looks kinda crazy.


They only go one way. Perhaps elohim or tw33k would be so kind to post some close-up pics? The SB-E clips are different from the one that come with the SA, TY-140 and TY-150.


----------



## David J.

It may be on right but it looks a little off to me... I'll take pics in an hour after this good episode of beyond scared straight. I followed your link on positive airflow and all should be well, just wondering why it's not good to have two fans on the top instead of one but if the TY 151 wasn't in the way, the panel would close.


----------



## Citra

That red thermalright is sharp!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> It may be on right but it looks a little off to me... I'll take pics in an hour after this good episode of beyond scared straight. I followed your link on positive airflow and all should be well, just wondering why it's not good to have two fans on the top instead of one but if the TY 151 wasn't in the way, the panel would close.


Two fans up top is not wrong or a bad idea. The idea with a single top fan is a controlled path of airflow from the top front fan down into the front push fan, pulled through the heatsink by the middle fan and pushed out the rear exhaust hole. Two top intakes, depending on the cooler, often disrupts this flow path which results in either the same or worse temps. Keep in mind blocking off the rear slot vs leaving it open has given most people in that thread (myself included) better results.









Also keep in mind the CPU heatsink itself plays a huge role in this setup.


----------



## David J.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Two fans up top is not wrong or a bad idea. The idea with a single top fan is a controlled path of airflow from the top front fan down into the front push fan, pulled through the heatsink by the middle fan and pushed out the rear exhaust hole. Two top intakes, depending on the cooler, often disrupts this flow path which results in either the same or worse temps. Keep in mind blocking off the rear slot vs leaving it open has given most people in that thread (myself included) better results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind the CPU heatsink itself plays a huge role in this setup.


Great because unless I get a TY141, I can't close the case haha, and I need to figure something out, I don't want two extra fans, haha. Anyway, I attached a pic with my clips.

Doubt I'd see much of a diff with two TY 141's vs a TY 141 and a TY 150, however I tried to take a pic...took it with my phone and it didn't end up too well. In between my fingers is the clip sticking out, very hard to see. If that is right. it doesn't seem too right... Hmm.


----------



## solsamurai

Two TY-141's or even a TY-140/TY-141 config would be fine IMO. That pic is a little too blurry to see what you mean.









I just notice you're sig says you have the 650D and you say it won't fit with the TY-150? I had dual TY-150's on my SA in Pull/Pull at one point with several mm's to spare.









tw33k and elohim can you guys add any tips for the SB-E fan clips?


----------



## David J.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Two TY-141's or even a TY-140/TY-141 config would be fine IMO. That pic is a little too blurry to see what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just notice you're sig says you have the 650D and you say it won't fit with the TY-150? I had dual TY-150's on my SA in Pull/Pull at one point with several mm's to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tw33k and elohim can you guys add any tips for the SB-E fan clips?


This is my spare computer, I am using a Corsair 550D in this one.... I have yet to add the system specs below for it. Once I finsh it (adding the fans and such) I will post and update. Part of the clip is sticking out and I am able to hold it, and the bottom one is almost touching my video card on the back, maybe 1-2mm to spare though so its odd I can't get this one to work. Grr. No issues with installing the 141 though.


----------



## solsamurai

Seems like the clip is not fitting in the holes on the tower correctly. This might be a dumb question but did you try to install the clips first and make sure they can be easily adjusted?


----------



## David J.

EDIT: Got it fixed!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOHOOOO. Can't wait for my intake fans to come, and I'll be all set... I think by friday then I can start OC'ing and setting it up.

Not to mention the side panel closes fine with the TY 150 now.. Phew.







+rep to solsamurai for all of his help.


----------



## solsamurai

Nice! Glad it all worked out for you! Post some pics when it's all done and I'll add you to the OP.


----------



## David J.

Internet was acting up most of the day, but here is the computer going in my future MAME cabinet, and I love this Silver Arrow SB-E!





Not overclocked yet but it is cooling a 2500K. Inside is a mess but the airflow is great, I may straighten up someday but I can't complain. Eventually I will get one more LED fan for the top.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> Internet was acting up most of the day, but here is the computer going in my future MAME cabinet, and I love this Silver Arrow SB-E!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not overclocked yet but it is cooling a 2500K. Inside is a mess but the airflow is great, I may straighten up someday but I can't complain. Eventually I will get one more LED fan for the top.


Looks good. OP updated.


----------



## amd7674

Hey Guys,

I'm still waiting for my SB-E, 3570k cpu and ram. I received mobo yesterday and i was doing some digging and I don't think I'll be able to mount SB-E on my Asus Maximus V side to side. Please see picture of the motherboard. If I go side to side I will lose PCI 16x slot







, I guess I can run the GPU in second PCI 8x slot, after all PCI 3.0 with IB CPU should help. Anyways my question is if I can mount SB-E bottom to top? I have HAF 922 case with 200mm outtake at the top... I'm sure it is not ideal, but it would hopefully save me PCI 16x slot.

Any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## solsamurai

If it's like the original Silver Arrow you can. You may run into issues with the DIMM slots using a vertical orientation. Keep that in mind. The TY-150 is a pretty wide fan. Also l'd use the verbiage exhaust instead of outtake.


----------



## grinny

Finally placed my order for SB-E 92$ including taxes and delivery. Pretty decent price for my country, I have to say.

I'll try to post some photos after I got this huge baby in my hands.

Silver arrow FTW!


----------



## solsamurai

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Groto

Will the Z77 Asus Sabertooth board work with the silver arrow or silver arrow-e? I will be using a silverstone FT02 case. I would like to get ram with the large heatspreaders because it looks cool and cost the same as much of the low profile ram. Would I be able to fit corsair vengeance RAM on the board with this heatsink if I use slots 2 and 4 for the ram instead of 1 and 3? Is there any downside to not using 1 and 3 as primary?

Am I only limited to low profile RAM?

I would appreciate any thoughts on this. Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groto*
> 
> Will the Z77 Asus Sabertooth board work with the silver arrow or silver arrow-e? I will be using a silverstone FT02 case. I would like to get ram with the large heatspreaders because it looks cool and cost the same as much of the low profile ram. Would I be able to fit corsair vengeance RAM on the board with this heatsink if I use slots 2 and 4 for the ram instead of 1 and 3? Is there any downside to not using 1 and 3 as primary?
> Am I only limited to low profile RAM?
> I would appreciate any thoughts on this. Thanks


Tall DIMMs like the Vengeance series won't fit under the SA/SB-E. Unless you go with the low profile version that is. May I ask what's the point of cool looking DIMMs when you can't see them under the front push fan?







Some m/b's have specific slots recommended when only using two DIMMs. Check in the manual for your m/b to make sure it doesn't matter which two slots are populated. Any downsides will also be listed. That's more for older m/b's and I don't think you'll see that with the Sabertooth series.

EDIT: The Tuf armor stuff on the Z77 look pretty tall. I'm looking into a more updated version of the MCL in the OP. Stay tuned...I've found a few reports that the D14 fits barely so the SA might barely make it as well.

You can also ask the guys in the Z77 Sabertooth owners thread *here*.







Lol, I also found *this thread* you posted in where another member stated the SA fit.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Two TY-141's or even a TY-140/TY-141 config would be fine IMO. That pic is a little too blurry to see what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just notice you're sig says you have the 650D and you say it won't fit with the TY-150? I had dual TY-150's on my SA in Pull/Pull at one point with several mm's to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tw33k and elohim can you guys add any tips for the SB-E fan clips?


To attach the clips I start by hooking the bottom in first then bend and stretch it into the groove on the heatsink and then over into the top hole. You have to make sure that while doing this you maintain the pressure on the bottom or it will pop out. Took a couple of attempts until I got the hang of it but now it's pretty easy.

I'll see if I can take some decent pics that show how they work.



It's hard to get a decent pic with my phone but if you give it a go you'll see what I mean

Here's a couple I took with my web cam


----------



## grinny

Here it is:



http://imgur.com/EuKzq


Don't have time to set it tho. I'll try to put the photos once it's in the case too.

Loved it so far, really a beast!


----------



## solsamurai

Very nice.







No get a pic of that in your system in all it's glory!


----------



## grinny

Will do my friend... will do


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> If it's like the original Silver Arrow you can. You may run into issues with the DIMM slots using a vertical orientation. Keep that in mind. The TY-150 is a pretty wide fan. Also l'd use the verbiage exhaust instead of outtake.


Prior getting my SB-E I contacted the seller and I was able to get RMA (no restocking just shipping costs on my part)... However after rethinking, I was able to RMA the unused Asus Maximus V mobo (no restocking fees and seller provided me with his UPS account).... I don't know why I bought mATX mobo in the first place. I picked up MSI Z77A-GD65 mobo. My HAF 922 is big enough. Now all I need is for my Sammy 4 x 4gb low profile to arrive. Also I'm awaiting for GTX670 (woot woot).

After opening SB-E package and seeing the size of this sink I was like OMG I LOVE YOU....







LOL.... Also I've order an extra TY-140 which I will use in the drive bay or as an intake at the bottom of the case. Also as per your suggestion I will try to create a positive pressure in my case.

Current setup in my HAF 922
- lower front 200mm intake
- side 200mm intake
- upper back 120mm outtake
- top 200mm outtake

from my understanding I should use following config...
- lower front 200mm intake (no change)
- side 200mm intake (no change)
- upper back 120mm outtake (removed)
- top 200mm outtake (changed to be intake)
- possibly add T-140 / or removed 120mm from the back to the drive cage.
- possibly add T-140 / or removed 120mm from the back to the bottom of the cage as an intake.

Please advise....


----------



## grinny

That was a close fit!



http://imgur.com/D6Rax


I realized i didn't have any IPA left, but decided to install it anyway, just wanted to see it in the case. Going to get some IPA next week and do a proper installation with cleaning and all.

Considering that my ambient is 27 C, idle temp shows 32-33 C.
At top load it goes up to 47-48 C max.

(Running a X4 970 with no overclock)

Are these values OK, knowing that I didn't installed it properly yet?

Cheers!


----------



## Bogga

Hey guys... I'm back!









Been working my ass off lately... but I got the final parts for my computer and just a few minutes ago I finally took the time to move the fan from the back as a pull to the front as a push. Lowered idle-temps from 38-39 to 35-36. I guess it will improve more in full load?!

Now I got 2 weeks with no work, so I guess I'll get into overclocking a bit more. 4.6ghz @ 1.31V just wont do it!


----------



## phez

cross posting from the temjin thread,

SBE in a TJ08-e on a Gene V



http://imgur.com/GlRtH


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> That was a close fit!
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/D6Rax
> 
> I realized i didn't have any IPA left, but decided to install it anyway, just wanted to see it in the case. Going to get some IPA next week and do a proper installation with cleaning and all.
> Considering that my ambient is 27 C, idle temp shows 32-33 C.
> At top load it goes up to 47-48 C max.
> (Running a X4 970 with no overclock)
> Are these values OK, knowing that I didn't installed it properly yet?
> Cheers!


I'm really tired atm but what do you mean by "IPA"? Lol...my 955 idles at around the same temps. Load temps are what really matter and looks ok so far. Your case airflow plays a huge factor in this. Check out the Positive Airflow Cooling link in my sig if you haven't already.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Hey guys... I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been working my ass off lately... but I got the final parts for my computer and just a few minutes ago I finally took the time to move the fan from the back as a pull to the front as a push. Lowered idle-temps from 38-39 to 35-36. I guess it will improve more in full load?!
> Now I got 2 weeks with no work, so I guess I'll get into overclocking a bit more. 4.6ghz @ 1.31V just wont do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good dood!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phez*
> 
> cross posting from the temjin thread,
> SBE in a TJ08-e on a Gene V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GlRtH


Still really diggin this one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Prior getting my SB-E I contacted the seller and I was able to get RMA (no restocking just shipping costs on my part)... However after rethinking, I was able to RMA the unused Asus Maximus V mobo (no restocking fees and seller provided me with his UPS account).... I don't know why I bought mATX mobo in the first place. I picked up MSI Z77A-GD65 mobo. My HAF 922 is big enough. Now all I need is for my Sammy 4 x 4gb low profile to arrive. Also I'm awaiting for GTX670 (woot woot).
> After opening SB-E package and seeing the size of this sink I was like OMG I LOVE YOU....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.... Also I've order an extra TY-140 which I will use in the drive bay or as an intake at the bottom of the case. Also as per your suggestion I will try to create a positive pressure in my case.
> Current setup in my HAF 922
> - lower front 200mm intake
> - side 200mm intake
> - upper back 120mm outtake
> - top 200mm outtake
> from my understanding I should use following config...
> - lower front 200mm intake (no change)
> - side 200mm intake (no change)
> - upper back 120mm outtake (removed)
> - top 200mm outtake (changed to be intake)
> - possibly add T-140 / or removed 120mm from the back to the drive cage.
> - possibly add T-140 / or removed 120mm from the back to the bottom of the cage as an intake.
> Please advise....


Sounds good to me. If you don't plan to remove your rear mesh I suggest seeing how temps and noise compare with and without a rear fan. Mid case fans are always a good idea IMO. Especially now that the summer months are approaching.









*ALL:* OP update in progress.









Nice! The last several new members all have the SB-E! I'm working on adding extra info to the members list. Namely SA version, case, fan config (Push/Pull, Pull/Pull, etc) and m/b. I will be updating the OP to require this info to be added to the club. If you all would be so kind as to PM me with your details I would greatly appreciate it! Or at least let me know if your sig details are correct.







This will make it easier for others to get a better idea if the various versions of the SA will work out in their system.


----------



## grinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'm really tired atm but what do you mean by "IPA"? Lol...my 955 idles at around the same temps. Load temps are what really matter and looks ok so far. Your case airflow plays a huge factor in this. Check out the Positive Airflow Cooling link in my sig if you haven't already.


Hey thanks about the positive air cooling info, I'll definitely look at it.

Ah and I got this little habit from my job, I call Isopropyl Alcohol IPA.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Hey thanks about the positive air cooling info, I'll definitely look at it.
> Ah and I got this little habit from my job, I call Isopropyl Alcohol IPA.


Ah I see!









Fairly large update to the OP in progress. Noticed many of the URL's in the members list are slightly broken and a couple other things added/changed.


----------



## Merwenus

Hello

I'm very new to this forum, but just got the SA-SBe. Let me start in the middle with 2 questions:

Is this normal, or I should worry about it? It looks like a part of a barrel, not a ball, because if I rotate the cooler 90° it is flat. Is this on purpose, or I got a buggy one?


Got 2 Fans, and the TY-141 has a strange deep noise, it oscillate much more than the TY-150. I mean when I hold the TY-150 (600rpm) in hand, it is calm, i don't feel anything. But the TY-141 is like an electric razor.

Also bought a TY-140 the noise of it is between TY-150 and TY-141, to be honest, I excepted more from this product. Haven't tried it yet in action, because I will buy PC in the next month, just tested the Fans.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merwenus*
> 
> Hello
> I'm very new to this forum, but just got the SA-SBe. Let me start in the middle with 2 questions:
> Is this normal, or I should worry about it? It looks like a part of a barrel, not a ball, because if I rotate the cooler 90° it is flat. Is this on purpose, or I got a buggy one?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 Fans, and the TY-141 has a strange deep noise, it oscillate much more than the TY-150. I mean when I hold the TY-150 (600rpm) in hand, it is calm, i don't feel anything. But the TY-141 is like an electric razor.
> Also bought a TY-140 the noise of it is between TY-150 and TY-141, to be honest, I excepted more from this product. Haven't tried it yet in action, because I will buy PC in the next month, just tested the Fans.


Welcome to OCN!

The bottom of the SA and SB-E are both like that. This is done to better rest on top of the CPU which itself is not completely flat. It's hard to tell from the picture if yours is too much. When you say the TY-141 oscillates are you referring to vibration or the fan feels unbalanced? Also note the TY-140 has a different bearing than the TY-141/150 and does sound different. Both my TY-150's are very quiet even at 1000 RPM. Stand the fans upright and see if they wobble. That will give you a better idea if they are unbalanced or not.


----------



## Merwenus

Maybe I just expected way too much from the FANs. They aren't bad, but I can hear their noise from 40cms at 600RPM.
The crack on the picture is about 1-1.5mm. Can't try it out yet, I will buy PC next month, but I guess I will try it out on my Q6600, to see if it is better than Xigmatek s963.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merwenus*
> 
> Maybe I just expected way too much from the FANs. They aren't bad, but I can hear their noise from 40cms at 600RPM.
> The crack on the picture is about 1-1.5mm. Can't try it out yet, I will buy PC next month, but I guess I will try it out on my Q6600, to see if it is better than Xigmatek s963.


It will outperform the s963 for sure.







When you say you can hear them from 40cm I assume that's just on your desk or something since you don't have the full system yet. Inside the case with a full system running at 600 RPM will be very quiet indeed. What case are you going to use?

No performance fan is going to be totally silent. Keep in mind the turbulence from the air pushed through the fins on the SA will create additional noise as well.


----------



## .Griff.

Has the SA been discontinued? I've admired this cooler for a while but now it's come to the time to buy one I can't find it for sale anywhere in the UK!?!?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Has the SA been discontinued? I've admired this cooler for a while but now it's come to the time to buy one I can't find it for sale anywhere in the UK!?!?


Not sure about the first gen, but the SB-E is definitely in production.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Has the SA been discontinued? I've admired this cooler for a while but now it's come to the time to buy one I can't find it for sale anywhere in the UK!?!?


http://www.platinummicro.com/product.asp?pf_id=CCTRSLARROW

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Thermalright-Silver-Arrow-Dual-160mm-x-140mm-Fan-Universal-CPU-Cooler.html


----------



## Merwenus

@solsamurai
Thank you for the answers, I will buy the config in 3-4 weeks. BUT I've read about Asrock Z77 motherboards can't really manage fan speeds. Can somebody prove me, that those boards (pro4/extreme4) can run the Silver arrow at 270-300RPM at IDLE regardless the temperatures?

Because now the Gigabyte EP45-DS4 constantly actuate fan at 6-800RPM. And with the same motherboard, the Mugen2 with Scythe Fan is only running at 270-280RPM.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merwenus*
> 
> @solsamurai
> Thank you for the answers, I will buy the config in 3-4 weeks. BUT I've read about Asrock Z77 motherboards can't really manage fan speeds. Can somebody prove me, that those boards (pro4/extreme4) can run the Silver arrow at 270-300RPM at IDLE regardless the temperatures?
> Because now the Gigabyte EP45-DS4 constantly actuate fan at 6-800RPM. And with the same motherboard, the Mugen2 with Scythe Fan is only running at 270-280RPM.


No prob dood.







I think 200-300 RPM may be a little too low for the starting voltage (4.9 V) of the fans. I'm not at home to confirm but probably 400-500 is what you'll have which is still very quiet. Speedfan or a similar utility might be able to give you the control you need over fan voltage and RPM.


----------



## amd7674

Finally the system is up and running&#8230;

3570k
Msi z77a-gd65 mobo
Sammy 4 x 4gb eco 1600Mhz ram
Gigabyte gtx670 OC

The SA SB-E is a beast !!!! and I love it&#8230;. It allowed my to o/c my IB to 4.5Ghz at 1.2V with temp under 77C (ITB high tests)&#8230;
At the same time the fans are pretty quiet.

I did put top 200mm back to be exhaust.

I'm super happy from HSF and I promise to post some pictures soon.

Thanks again for all the help&#8230;.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Finally the system is up and running&#8230;
> 3570k
> Msi z77a-gd65 mobo
> Sammy 4 x 4gb eco 1600Mhz ram
> Gigabyte gtx670 OC
> The SA SB-E is a beast !!!! and I love it&#8230;. It allowed my to o/c my IB to 4.5Ghz at 1.2V with temp under 77C (ITB high tests)&#8230;
> At the same time the fans are pretty quiet.
> I did put top 200mm back to be exhaust.
> I'm super happy from HSF and I promise to post some pictures soon.
> Thanks again for all the help&#8230;.


Good to hear it went so well for you!







You can use the links in my sig to update your own sig with your shiny new system specs!


----------



## solsamurai

Anyone out there heard anything new about the SB-E Extreme? My google skills have failed me.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Anyone out there heard anything new about the SB-E Extreme? My google skills have failed me.


Why not start working on your yahoo skills?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Why not start working on your yahoo skills?


Yahoo scares me.


----------



## Elohim

I just got mine earlier this week. Do you need any specific Info?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I just got mine earlier this week. Do you need any specific Info?


Well for starters where did you order it from? ebay? I'm also looking for correct measurements and more reviews.


----------



## Elohim

well the heatsink itself is exactly the Same. the only difference are the Fans, wich are 2x TY 143, wich are identical to the TY 141, just with 2500rpm and a different colorscheme.
i just had Time for a quick comparison on my regular SA. Compared to 2xTY 140 the 2x143 gave me like 5 degrees 'lower temps. Nothing too surprising








i will Do a Full Review soon.
i got Mine from TR. it's widely avaible in Europe now though.


----------



## doyll

Can't wait for review.









5c is nice improvement.

How much louder are TY-143 idle / full speed then TY-140?


----------



## Elohim

it's two 140mm fans @ 2500rpm, it's not exaxtly quiet, i'd say similar to a H100 at full fan speed.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> it's two 140mm fans @ 2500rpm, it's not exaxtly quiet, i'd say similar to a H100 at full fan speed.


Thank you. I am familiar with TY-140 fans as am using 5 of them. 2x case intakes and 3x on Phanteks cooler. They are silent at 700rpm, very quiet at 900rpm, wind sound from 1100-1300rpm... not loud, but not quiet either.









At present i7 920 @ 3.55GHz is 60c @ 1200rpm running Prime so have room for more OC... Figure I can go 3.8-4.2GHz pretty easily with TY-140 fans I now use. If TY-143 noise levels are are similar to TY-140 below 1200rpm I would change to TY-143 fand and hope for 4.2-4.6GHz.. I know dreaming.


----------



## cmge

ive been contemplating on getting the SA SB-E to replace my venomous x.. my question:

will it cover my first PCIEx1 on my P67A-UD4-B3?
will it fit my current case lancool pc-k62?

a reply is appreciated..

thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmge*
> 
> ive been contemplating on getting the SA SB-E to replace my venomous x.. my question:
> will it cover my first PCIEx1 on my P67A-UD4-B3?
> will it fit my current case lancool pc-k62?
> a reply is appreciated..
> thanks


The Silver Arrow will fit that board without blocking any slots so the SB-E should be fine. The only problem you may run into is the width of the center TY-150 fan. That may prevent the use of the top PCIe x1 slot. My last case was the K62 so I know for sure the heatsink with fit but again the large and wide TY-150 will not. With low profile RAM you can use two TY-141's in Push/Push without issue. They will be within millimeters of the side panel but it will work, lol.

Also be sure to navigate to Rigbuilder through the links in my sig. It will allow you to populate your own sig with your system information.


----------



## matrix2000x2

I wonder if any with a SA SB-E would be willing to trade me their SA SB-E for my Noctua NH-D14, I miss my SA that was stolen last December. For for current build I decided to go with a NH-D14 to try out but I realized it was a huge mistake after hearing the Noctua fan for that cooler, I was not able to ever hear the Ty-140s when I had them.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> I wonder if any with a SA SB-E would be willing to trade me their SA SB-E for my Noctua NH-D14, I miss my SA that was stolen last December. For for current build I decided to go with a NH-D14 to try out but I realized it was a huge mistake after hearing the Noctua fan for that cooler, I was not able to ever hear the Ty-140s when I had them.


I am trying to sell my original SA, however, I only have one TY-140







I sold the other one...
I'd like to try the D-14, but I need something smaller which the D-14 is not. If you're interested, I am selling for $55 with a TY-140 painted black.


----------



## solsamurai

I have an unused spare TY-140 atm.







I could let it go for shipping cost only since we live in the same state.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I have an unused spare TY-140 atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could let it go for shipping cost only since we live in the same state.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I am trying to sell my original SA, however, I only have one TY-140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold the other one...
> I'd like to try the D-14, but I need something smaller which the D-14 is not. If you're interested, I am selling for $55 with a TY-140 painted black.


Maybe you guys can work something out?? I'm kind of interested in the sb-e version but then I dunno if that one will fit in the Diablotek Fly. so $55 you say? you really can't trade me for my NH-D14?


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> Maybe you guys can work something out?? I'm kind of interested in the sb-e version but then I dunno if that one will fit in the Diablotek Fly. so $55 you say? you really can't trade me for my NH-D14?


Maybe if it is less wide.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Maybe if it is less wide.


7mm according to *vortez.net*.


----------



## Badness

Hmm. 7mm wouldn't be enough. I'd need about 7mm-9mm extra distance, and 7mm total would only give me 3.5mm.


----------



## Velathawen

Holy crap, this review has the new fans at 72.6dba.

Building my dad a new 2500K rig and looking at cooling solutions:

Cogage Arrow - 50 USD
Silver Arrow - Phased out locally
D14 - 70 USD
Silver Arrow SBE - 97 USD
Silver Arrow Extreme - N/A

How loud are the fans on the SA Extreme really? Living in HK, I imagine the fans will have to spin slightly faster to compensate for higher ambient temps. From a cost stand point, picking up another Cogage Arrow seems like a no brainer, but this seems like a nice chance to try some new toys


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> From a cost stand point, picking up another Cogage Arrow seems like a no brainer, but this seems like a nice chance to try some new toys


Agree, Cogage Arrow is one of top coolers.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Hmm. 7mm wouldn't be enough. I'd need about 7mm-9mm extra distance, and 7mm total would only give me 3.5mm.


Why do you need so much space? If you are still interested, I will trade my D14 for your SA.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Holy crap, this review has the new fans at 72.6dba.
> Building my dad a new 2500K rig and looking at cooling solutions:
> Cogage Arrow - 50 USD
> Silver Arrow - Phased out locally
> D14 - 70 USD
> Silver Arrow SBE - 97 USD
> Silver Arrow Extreme - N/A
> How loud are the fans on the SA Extreme really? Living in HK, I imagine the fans will have to spin slightly faster to compensate for higher ambient temps. From a cost stand point, picking up another Cogage Arrow seems like a no brainer, but this seems like a nice chance to try some new toys


The TY-143 fans of the SB-E Extreme spin up to 2500 RPM. That's why the noise is really high. There's a reason TR added the "Extreme" tag to this version.







Check out the review in the OP if you haven't already. I've reached out to TR about the status of the Silver Arrow but have not yet received a response.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> Why do you need so much space? If you are still interested, I will trade my D14 for your SA.


I can't fit any graphics card in my top slot since I bought my Gene-Z. Especially so if I try and fit it with the Shaman's bracket. I am looking to get a cnps11x.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The TY-143 fans of the SB-E Extreme spin up to 2500 RPM. That's why the noise is really high. There's a reason TR added the "Extreme" tag to this version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the review in the OP if you haven't already. I've reached out to TR about the status of the Silver Arrow but have not yet received a response.


Low speed is 38.4dBA and Noctua NH-D14 Se2011 is 32.8dBA. Most computer run time is at low CPU load so low fan speed is what we hear.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The TY-143 fans of the SB-E Extreme spin up to 2500 RPM. That's why the noise is really high. There's a reason TR added the "Extreme" tag to this version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the review in the OP if you haven't already. I've reached out to TR about the status of the Silver Arrow but have not yet received a response.


I've actually talked to a few local shops here in HK, and all of them have said that the local distributors aren't importing any more Silver Arrows =(

Really don't think the SB-E is necessary for the pedestrian OC I plan on doing on my dad's system. He definitely won't feel a difference between 4-4.5.


----------



## doyll

There are many other coolers of similar design. They all perform almost identically. SB-E temp is lower because fans move more air. i know it's not being loyal to Thermalright, but a person's gotta do what they gotta do.


----------



## Badness

The original SA is still my favorite of the dual towers. SE-E is not so pretty.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The TY-143 fans of the SB-E Extreme spin up to 2500 RPM. That's why the noise is really high. There's a reason TR added the "Extreme" tag to this version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the review in the OP if you haven't already. I've reached out to TR about the status of the Silver Arrow but have not yet received a response.


I am actually interested in get a SA sb-e, is it a lot better than the original SA? also seems like the extreme edition is awesome, just worried about the noise of the fans.


----------



## Elohim

no it's not a lot better.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> I am actually interested in get a SA sb-e, is it a lot better than the original SA? also seems like the extreme edition is awesome, just worried about the noise of the fans.


I put them head-to-head and you can see the results here


----------



## matrix2000x2

looks like a SA sb-e is the clear winner. When I find a buyer for the D14, I will pick one up.


----------



## doyll

[Thanks tw33k. Very informative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> looks like a SA sb-e is the clear winner. When I find a buyer for the D14, I will pick one up.


is best stock (by 3.3c over Phanteks) but when SB-E and Phanteks have UK3000 intake & stock middle fans pulls ahead by 1.2c

Phanteks fan = 140mm & 78.1cfm
TY-150 fan = 150mm & 84.2cfm Both bigger and more airflow then Phanteks.

Difference in airflow probably not making much difference, but difference in overall size / airflow restriction is probably hampering Phanteks performance.

Wonder what Phanteks would do with TY-150 in middle??


----------



## Velathawen

I ended up going with the Cogage Arrow, and there's actually plenty of space between the bottom fit and the top of ripjaw X memory, attached a pic in case anyone else stumbles upon this:


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I ended up going with the Cogage Arrow, and there's actually plenty of space between the bottom fit and the top of ripjaw X memory, attached a pic in case anyone else stumbles upon this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice.







OP updated.


----------



## Wakakuu

Does anyone have this one in a 600t with a sabertooth mobo, either model?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> Does anyone have this one in a 600t with a sabertooth mobo, either model?


*Bogga* has the SA in a 600T installed on a P8Z68-V Gen3. Pretty close....


----------



## matrix2000x2

I just got the TY-140 that Solsa sent me for free!!! I love you man! I can't hear the CPU fans anymore!!! back to the old glory days, here's pic of it ghetto rigged because the Thermalright fan clips doesn't fit with the Noctua NH-D14!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> I just got the TY-140 that Solsa sent me for free!!! I love you man! I can't hear the CPU fans anymore!!! back to the old glory days, here's pic of it ghetto rigged because the Thermalright fan clips doesn't fit with the Noctua NH-D14!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoo! Glad it worked out so well for ya!


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Whoo! Glad it worked out so well for ya!


I took out the nidec servo fan that was really loud and I moved the 120mm Noctua to the bottom intake, now I can only hear the reference 470 fan Thanks man!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*
> 
> I took out the nidec servo fan that was really loud and I moved the 120mm Noctua to the bottom intake, now I can only hear the reference 470 fan Thanks man!


No prob dood.


----------



## cmge

is there a place that sells the TY-141? as id like to use it as a exhaust fan and to replace the TY-150

and does anyone want to trade TY-150 for a TY-141?


----------



## Wakakuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmge*
> 
> is there a place that sells the TY-141? as id like to use it as a exhaust fan and to replace the TY-150
> and does anyone want to trade TY-150 for a TY-141?


I´ve been asking around but can´t seem to find the TY-141 available in stores, best place to turn is ebay where you can pick one up for ~20$.


----------



## cmge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> I´ve been asking around but can´t seem to find the TY-141 available in stores, best place to turn is ebay where you can pick one up for ~20$.


cant seem to find them either or they dont ship to where i live...


----------



## doyll

TY-141 fans... not interested.

TY-143 fans..

600-2500rpm
21-45dBA
31.46-130.04cfm

These are what I want to find


----------



## solsamurai

TY-150's took awhile to show up in places like performance-pcs and frozencpu. I'm expecting the same with the TY-141 and TY-143.


----------



## Velathawen

Do you guys actually run the fans at full speed? Anything above 1800 RPM and I get slightly annoyed, and I like to think I have tried some pretty decent fans already


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Do you guys actually run the fans at full speed? Anything above 1800 RPM and I get slightly annoyed, and I like to think I have tried some pretty decent fans already


Any fan at that RPM will be noisy. The TY-140/141/150 are all excellent fans. I have a TY-140 and 150 in Push/Push at 100% and can only hear the sound of the air whooshing through my case.


----------



## doyll

I'm guessing the TY-143 600-2500rpm will perform and sound the same at 600-1300rpm as the TY-140 or TY-141 at 600-1300rpm and will get perform better and get louder from 1300-2500rpm.

If that is true it would be an overclocker's dream come true and be quiet until CPU is pushed above 70-80%. Obviously it all depends on a cooler that can use the extra airflow. Coolers that respond well to UK-3000 fans should do the same with TY-143 fans. UK-3000 fans are 120 x 120 x 38mm..... not normal thickness. TY-143 is 150 X 140 X 26mm... same as TY-140 and TY-141


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I'm guessing the TY-143 600-2500rpm will perform and sound the same at 600-1300rpm as the TY-140 or TY-141 at 600-1300rpm and will get perform better and get louder from 1300-2500rpm.
> If that is true it would be an overclocker's dream come true and be quiet until CPU is pushed above 70-80%. Obviously it all depends on a cooler that can use the extra airflow. Coolers that respond well to UK-3000 fans should do the same with TY-143 fans. UK-3000 fans are 120 x 120 x 38mm..... not normal thickness. TY-143 is 150 X 140 X 26mm... same as TY-140 and TY-141


They look promising....just not a fan of the colors. Plus I'm happy with my TY-150 and TY-140.


----------



## Wakakuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*


Would look pretty sweet with an all black setup.
I wonder when we will see these in stores in scandinavia..


----------



## doyll

We have them available here in UK now
http://www.systo.co.uk/therma-silver-arrow-sb-e-extreme-100700412.html

with shipping to most countries.
Quote:


> Delivery witihin Europe
> Weight (31.5kg):
> £16 per parcel (France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Netherlands & Germany)
> £16 per parcel (Denmark, Switzerland & Austria )
> £19 per parcel (Spain, Italy, Czech Republic & Slovakia )
> £30 per parcel (Estonia, Finland, Portugal, Slovenia, Hungary, Sweden, Poland ),
> £32 per parcel (Bosnia, Bulgaria, Lithuania, Montenegro, Croatia, Norway, Iceland, Roumania, Latvia, Serbia )


http://www.systo.co.uk/delivery/

If you order one tell them I referred you and let me know too please








Might be able to help as I have been in contact with some of them if you need any help.


----------



## doyll

Just tried to order one and they have removed the page.


----------



## doyll

Have contacted them. Will let you know results


----------



## Elohim

you guys can buy it from pc-cooling.de wich is the official european distribtor:
The shipping is not that much either:

http://www.pc-cooling.de/information.php?info_id=15
http://www.pc-cooling.de/product_info.php?model=100700412


----------



## Wakakuu

I understand you get six wire fan clips with the SB-E for up to three fans to be installed, right?


----------



## cmge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> I understand you get six wire fan clips with the SB-E for up to three fans to be installed, right?


yes


----------



## Wakakuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmge*
> 
> is there a place that sells the TY-141? as id like to use it as a exhaust fan and to replace the TY-150
> and does anyone want to trade TY-150 for a TY-141?


A local store just got a bunch of them... if your still looking i could pick one up for you? (127sek = ~18usd )


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> I understand you get six wire fan clips with the SB-E for up to three fans to be installed, right?


two are for the TY-150 only though and the other four are for two fans with 120mm mounting holes (eg. TY-140/141, Noctua P14 etc or any regular 120mm fan).


----------



## Wakakuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> two are for the TY-150 only though and the other four are for two fans with 120mm mounting holes (eg. TY-140/141, Noctua P14 etc or any regular 120mm fan).


Alright, thank you for the notice, i was planning to add an TY-141. Do you get clips when buying additional fans such as the ty-141?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> Alright, thank you for the notice, i was planning to add an TY-141. Do you get clips when buying additional fans such as the ty-141?


They came with the TY-140 and TY-150's I bought. It would make sense for TR to include them with the TY-141.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> Alright, thank you for the notice, i was planning to add an TY-141. Do you get clips when buying additional fans such as the ty-141?


nope, but your setup with the second TY-141 would work perfect with the 6 clips that come with the cooler.. Also the tY-150 comes with clips, but these are ones tha tonly fit the archon, true spirit 140, Silver Arrow (regular one), etc...
here is a pic i made with your potential setup:


----------



## solsamurai

Elohim are you saying the TY-141 doesn't come with clips when bought separately? I'm planning on getting a couple eventually and want to know for sure.







You're right about the TY-150 clips only being for TR's other coolers. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Elohim

at least not with the ones i got

http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/140+mm/200200120/Thermalright+TY+141+-+140+mm+L%FCfter.html
http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/150+mm/200200119/Thermalright+TY+150+-+150+mm+L%FCfter.html


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> at least not with the ones i got
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/140+mm/200200120/Thermalright+TY+141+-+140+mm+L%FCfter.html
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/Luefter/150+mm/200200119/Thermalright+TY+150+-+150+mm+L%FCfter.html


I see. Are the mounting holes on the TY-141 the same as the TY-140?


----------



## Elohim

yup


----------



## Wakakuu

Anyone received their extreme?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> Anyone received their extreme?


Can't wait to hear how they perform... These new Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme with TY-143 2500rpm fans.


----------



## Elohim

here are my results if you are interested:

Silver Arrow (Stock/2xTY-140): *33,4*
Silver Arrow (2xTY-141) 1300rpm: *33*
Silver Arrow (2x TY-143) 2500rpm: *27,9*
Silver Arrow (2xTY-141) 650rpm: *21,2* *
Silver Arrow (semipassive with only case fans running): *44,1* *

SA SBE (Stock/1xTY-141,1xTY-150) : *34,5*
SA SBE (2xTY-141): *33,2*
SA SBE (2x TY-143): *29,2*
SA SBE (2xTY-141) 650rpm: *19,4* *
SA SBE (semipassive with only case fans running): *41,6* *

* the slow fan/no fan tests were done with a 1090T @3,0GHz/1,15V, the other ones with 4GHz/1,45V.

essentially the old SA works better with high rpm fans, the sbe works better with slow fans.so the old SA would give around 1K better temps in combinations with the TY-143. You can still get better temps by 4-5 degrees either way, wich might be worth for some...!


----------



## kevindd992002

@solsamurai

So I still have the original Silver Arrow with 2 TY-140's, do you recommend "upgrading" to these new coolers?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @solsamurai
> So I still have the original Silver Arrow with 2 TY-140's, do you recommend "upgrading" to these new coolers?


From the results of Elohim and tw33k I'd say only if the extra 1-2c is worth it to you. If you are trying to get a quiet as possible I would say try the SB-E as Elohim has found slower RPMs tend to produce decent temps.









For me it's not worth it to try the SB-E. I'm more interested in testing different fan setups at this point. My current TY-140/TY-150 works well but am curious how a Push/Push TY-141 setup would do.


----------



## wermad

Hows the clearance on a MIVE (non-sbe arrow) with three fans? Specifically the ram slots? Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hows the clearance on a MIVE (non-sbe arrow) with three fans? Specifically the ram slots? Thanks


What do you mean by "MIVE"?

Oh wait...that's your m/b, lol. Lemme check real quick...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> What do you mean by "MIVE"?
> Oh wait...that's your m/b, lol. Lemme check real quick...


MIVE = Maximus IV Extreme







. Thanks buddy









I bought a preowned SA w/ three fans and I'm looking for clearance if I need to get rid of my dominators. If I'm good then I need to get rid of my water setup too.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> MIVE = Maximus IV Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a preowned SA w/ three fans and I'm looking for clearance if I need to get rid of my dominators. If I'm good then I need to get rid of my water setup too.


I don't think the VRM heatsink will be an issue as long as your case is wide enough. My 650D is wide enough for fans as big as the TY-150 in the rear pull position. The VRM heatsink on my m/b looks vary similar in height.









Anyone actually have the same m/b as wermad?

Oh, and btw why are you ditching water?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I don't think the VRM heatsink will be an issue as long as your case is wide enough. My 650D is wide enough for fans as big as the TY-150 in the rear pull position. The VRM heatsink on my m/b looks vary similar in height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone actually have the same m/b as wermad?
> Oh, and btw why are you ditching water?


Yes









I need money to buy a new gpu setup and I'm really tired of the complexities and expenses with water cooling. When you have to drop $150 worth in fittings, it makes you think twice about this "habit" of mine







The gpu(s) will be aircooled, so I'm looking for non-turbine cards like the TF, DC, Jetstream, etc.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need money to buy a new gpu setup and I'm really tired of the complexities and expenses with water cooling. When you have to drop $150 worth in fittings, it makes you think twice about this "habit" of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gpu(s) will be aircooled, so I'm looking for non-turbine cards like the TF, DC, Jetstream, etc.


I see. Well you had some great loops! The SA is a beast.







One thing about the mATX Gene m/b is the top PCIe slot is too close to the bottom of the SA. I've never had anyone with your board to confirm if this issue occurs on the ATX version. Just a heads up since you mentioned a multi-GPU config.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I see. Well you had some great loops! The SA is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about the mATX Gene m/b is the top PCIe slot is too close to the bottom of the SA. I've never had anyone with your board to confirm if this issue occurs on the ATX version. Just a heads up since you mentioned a multi-GPU config.


I have the Extreme which is full atx (and etx). The first slot are taking up by the nf200 heatsink and a molex gpu power auxiliary connection. I should have clearance for the top 16x slot (I'm placing gpu #2 on the bottom 16x slot to give it some breathing room).

Only concern is the dominators, but I'm hoping it ships soon so I can find out if it clears. Goodnews is that a few items are starting to sell so I'm on my way to air cooling realm









edit:


----------



## solsamurai

With the top heatsink removed they should fit just under the fins with a couple mm to spare. Or you could go with low profile Vengeance DIMMs if you want to stick with Corsair.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> With the top heatsink removed they should fit just under the fins with a couple mm to spare. Or you could go with low profile Vengeance DIMMs if you want to stick with Corsair.


linky? Thanks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> linky? Thanks


Looks like the low profile versions are all 1600. Here's an *example* of a 16GB (4 x 4GB) pack. Not sure how you have OC'd your RAM in the past so this may or may not matter.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Looks like the low profile versions are all 1600. Here's an *example* of a 16GB (4 x 4GB) pack. Not sure how you have OC'd your RAM in the past so this may or may not matter.


thanks, +1 I'll see if the doms fit or not


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> thanks, +1 I'll see if the doms fit or not


Welcome!







Sounds good. If you don't mind some pics would be very helpful for future reference!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. If you don't mind some pics would be very helpful for future reference!


Thanks mate







. I was hoping the seller would have shipped asap to receive by tomorrow but I'll have to wait until monday







. I have a hyper 101 to use in the mean time.

I started reading through the first 75 pages of the thread and i notice some folks have the cooler going from top to bottom (or North to South). I'm going to be using gpu cards that are not reference coolers so they will dump some air into the case. Should i set it up left to right as its commonly done or north to south? I have a Xigmatek Elysium and I'll be using a few fans to feed outside air to the cpu and gpu(s).


----------



## solsamurai

Well as ehume would say "Air goes where you push it." I personally like the benefits of the usually front to back orientation. You have more options as to how you can direct your airflow. What size fans and locations are you planning to use? Going for positive flow? I can give better recommendations once I know.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Well as ehume would say "Air goes where you push it." I personally like the benefits of the usually front to back orientation. You have more options as to how you can direct your airflow. What size fans and locations are you planning to use? Going for positive flow? I can give better recommendations once I know.


I discovered that my never used 200mm stock Xigmatek fan is crap. I'm thinking of using some R4s I have and the stock 140 and 120mms fans included with the case. If I have some money left over I'm thinking of getting some additional fans for air flow.

The SA came with three TY-140s so i'm thinking of positioning one of them on the rear fan mount doing a right to left air flow or mounting on top and doing a top to bottom or bottom to top (kinda iffy if the gpu will be exhausting hot air this way).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I discovered that my never used 200mm stock Xigmatek fan is crap. I'm thinking of using some R4s I have and the stock 140 and 120mms fans included with the case. If I have some money left over I'm thinking of getting some additional fans for air flow.
> The SA came with three TY-140s so i'm thinking of positioning one of them on the rear fan mount doing a right to left air flow or mounting on top and doing a top to bottom or bottom to top (kinda iffy if the gpu will be exhausting hot air this way).


Why is your 200mm Xigmatek fan crap?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why is your 200mm Xigmatek fan crap?


Looks like its off balance. wobbles bad







. I never used it since I replaced the fan w/ a piece of plexi.

edit: I'm liking the Corsair 200mm fan:
Quote:


> Specifications:
> 
> Fan Speed: 1000RPM
> Air Flow: Up to 92 CFM
> Noise: 28.8dBA
> Bearing: Sleeve
> Contents: One (1) Black 200mm Case Fan


----------



## solsamurai

I love the Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm in my 650D. Moves a great deal more air than the Corsair. I highly recommend you check out the Positive Airflow Cooling item in my sig (thread by ehume). You'll find all the info and advice needed to create the best airflow for your case.


----------



## Wakakuu

Just built my new rig yesterday and its now up and running with the SB-E, cant complain about the noiselevel. Have another ty-141 sitting in its box waiting to come to life.


----------



## wermad

Ok...it looks like the stock 230mm fan is ok as long as it stays on its side. I still don't see it last long so I'll replace when it gives down the road.

I read ehume's article and I'll see what I can pull off with the fans I have on hand.


----------



## MAHOUxSHOUJO

Hey, I just joined to ask these questions because it's been bothering me for awhile and I can't find an answer anywhere.

1. How would a Silver Arrow fit in an Azza Hurrican 2000 case? Newegg says its 10" wide, but I'm not sure if that's including the fan housing on the side or not.

2. Is there anywhere to buy the original, non SB-E version of the Silver Arrow? I much prefer the blue fans (fits the black and blue theme of my build better), and I think they might perform better (but I'm not sure).


----------



## wermad

So far, I'm planning to place my psu on the top with the fan point up. This will block of the top rear and exactly above the SA. It looks like I can fit a 230/200mm fan on top and just in front of the cooler (like ehume's guide).

So it looks like Im going to need a couple of 230/200mm fans. I might end up installing two behind the front drive bays to feed air to the main cavity of the case. Looking for opinions on 230/200mm fans:

I'm wondering if these are any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103178

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003

^^^this may not fit my case mounting holes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAHOUxSHOUJO*
> 
> Hey, I just joined to ask these questions because it's been bothering me for awhile and I can't find an answer anywhere.
> 1. How would a Silver Arrow fit in an Azza Hurrican 2000 case? Newegg says its 10" wide, but I'm not sure if that's including the fan housing on the side or not.
> 2. Is there anywhere to buy the original, non SB-E version of the Silver Arrow? I much prefer the blue fans (fits the black and blue theme of my build better), and I think they might perform better (but I'm not sure).


1)...

2) I got mine preowned on ebay. I didn't really want drop a lot of money on the SB-e one and I don't like the color of the fans too. I've seen the fans available for sale but not the original SA. Keep searching I'm sure you can find one.

edit: found some new ones but I'm suspecting they're sb-e and were not updated.


----------



## wermad

Just got my SA but it didn't have the wrench. Can it be tighten by hand or another tool?



Its dusty and I'm off to Fry's to buy some compressed air and look at the CM and Nzxt 200mm fans. Sorry for the double post but traffic was lite this weekend









edit: picked up a couple of CM "Mega Flow" 200mm fans. Their air flow is rated at 110cfm @700rpm, yet they blow quite a bit less air compared to the stock Xigmatek fan (74 cfm @ 700rpm). Ugh, typical Cooler Master inflation of specs. I'm going to return them and try the NZXT 200mm fan


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakakuu*
> 
> Just built my new rig yesterday and its now up and running with the SB-E, cant complain about the noiselevel. Have another ty-141 sitting in its box waiting to come to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good!







I'll update the OP shortly...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAHOUxSHOUJO*
> 
> Hey, I just joined to ask these questions because it's been bothering me for awhile and I can't find an answer anywhere.
> 1. How would a Silver Arrow fit in an Azza Hurrican 2000 case? Newegg says its 10" wide, but I'm not sure if that's including the fan housing on the side or not.
> 2. Is there anywhere to buy the original, non SB-E version of the Silver Arrow? I much prefer the blue fans (fits the black and blue theme of my build better), and I think they might perform better (but I'm not sure).


1. More than likely it includes the fan housing portion of the side panel. The Corsair 600T has similar specs with a similar side panel and the SA fits that case just fine. As long as those fans are not 30mm you'll probably be ok.

2. Performance of all TR's TY series fans will always ultimately depend on your case airflow and ambient temp and not just max CFM/RPM specs. I'm not sure if the SB-E is going to replace the SA or not. I've email TR but they have yet to respond.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just got my SA but it didn't have the wrench. Can it be tighten by hand or another tool?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its dusty and I'm off to Fry's to buy some compressed air and look at the CM and Nzxt 200mm fans. Sorry for the double post but traffic was lite this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: picked up a couple of CM "Mega Flow" 200mm fans. Their air flow is rated at 110cfm @700rpm, yet they blow quite a bit less air compared to the stock Xigmatek fan (74 cfm @ 700rpm). Ugh, typical Cooler Master inflation of specs. I'm going to return them and try the NZXT 200mm fan


Megaflows are ok. NZXT 200mm fans have gotten mixed reviews in the 650D thread. I went with Bitfenix Spectre Pro 200mm and love it. I'd definitely give it a shot. What I really wish would happen is a TR or Phanteks 200mm fan!







If you have a wrench set see if any of those will fit the SA bolt or take it to the hardware store and match it up that way...probably metric?


----------



## wermad

I returned the CM megaflows. They're a lot weaker than my stock xigmatek. I got some funds in amazon payments so I have a few selections.

Xigmatek CLF-F2004 - matches my stock one, only downside is it has the mounting on one side (rear):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0077RJQWC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Spectre-Pro-200mm-BFF-LPRO-20025W-RP/dp/B007OWPN4K/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342503269&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=bitfinex+pro+200mm

Also, as you can see from the pics, I got three fans. Should i mount the third to the SA or on the cases rear fan mount?


----------



## solsamurai

I'd remove the rear grill whether you use a fan there or not. You gain a huge increase in your exhaust airflow with less noise.







Also try both 2 and 3 fan configs on the the SA and see how temps compare. For me 2 was enough with the rear grill removed and open without a fan.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'd remove the rear grill whether you use a fan there or not. You gain a huge increase in your exhaust airflow with less noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also try both 2 and 3 fan configs on the the SA and see how temps compare. For me 2 was enough with the rear grill removed and open without a fan.


I would like to remove the rear grill but I want to keep hacks to nill for now. I need to order some fan clips an pads.

I'm going to mount the stock 230mm on top towards the front. Any suggestions for intake front intake fans. My case came with two hdd cages that can fit 120s or 140s. I'm thinking of adding three 140s for intake.

edit: forgot to share; I didn't like the rear backplate/bracket so I kept my EK "true lga1155" backplate and I used some 3/8" 6-32 screws to grab the mounting posts. Also, one of the clips that holds the TR backplate's screws was broken so I left it out all together. Came out pretty good, looks clean and flushed, and less bulky in the rear.


----------



## wermad

SA vs Hyper101












EK "true lga1155" backplate


----------



## solsamurai

Nice. So you got it on your board ok then?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Nice. So you got it on your board ok then?


Yeah, its much easier with the "true backplate" and some spare screws.

edit: sold my MIVE really quick. Splurged on a new mb for a bigger gpu upgrade path. Need hp for Eyefinity







. I'm hoping I have no clearance issues with the new mb an the new gpu upgrade


----------



## .Griff.

I've finally got one of these on the way to me but I'm after a quick bit of advice.

I'll be using it with a MSI P55-GD80 which has one CPU fan header next to the socket. As the SA has two fans (like a lot of coolers) do I need a "Y" splitter cable or do I merely attach the second fan to a case fan header?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> I've finally got one of these on the way to me but I'm after a quick bit of advice.
> I'll be using it with a MSI P55-GD80 which has one CPU fan header next to the socket. As the SA has two fans (like a lot of coolers) do I need a "Y" splitter cable or do I merely attach the second fan to a case fan header?
> Any advice would be appreciated.


If you order the SB-E version it comes with a Y-cable. Otherwise yea you'll need to get one if you plan to run both via PWM. I've used *this cable* and *this cable* and both worked great.


----------



## wermad

I read that the blue wire sensor must be clipped from the additional fan(s)?









I hope my new mb has enough headers


----------



## solsamurai

What? Why? No one including myself in this thread has ever had to do that. If you want to run two or three TY-140s (or any other PWM fans) off a single CPU_FAN header all you need is something like *this cable*. Notice the molex connector that goes to the PSU and the other labeled PWM wires. Everything you need is in that cable.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> What? Why? No one including myself in this thread has ever had to do that. If you want to run two or three TY-140s (or any other PWM fans) off a single CPU_FAN header all you need is something like *this cable*. Notice the molex connector that goes to the PSU and the other labeled PWM wires. Everything you need is in that cable.


Thats what I thought, but Griff's question had me thinking too. I ended up reading a thread on Tom's (I know, of all places







) where they suggested cutting the rpm sensor to allow pwm to work.

Thanks for the input, I'll grab a pair of Ys


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thats what I thought, but Griff's question had me thinking too. I ended up reading a thread on Tom's (I know, of all places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) where they suggested cutting the rpm sensor to allow pwm to work.
> Thanks for the input, I'll grab a pair of Ys


Akasa also has a *5-fan version* which is also powered via molex. That one cable could handle three on the SA and two elsewhere in your case!







I have my 3-fan version running two on the SA and another mid-case fan. Cutting wires for this sort of thing is just silly...unless you're absolutely set on being as cheap as possible I guess. Still don't understand why some think you need to cut wires for PWM to function correctly.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Akasa also has a *5-fan version* which is also powered via molex. That one cable could handle three on the SA and two elsewhere in your case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my 3-fan version running two on the SA and another mid-case fan. Cutting wires for this sort of thing is just silly...unless you're absolutely set on being as cheap as possible I guess. Still don't understand why some think you need to cut wires for PWM to function correctly.


tnx









I also have a Mix fan controller. going to see how that works and then try pwm on the mb header.

I bought some more clips and pads to mount the 3rd fan to the SA.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Mix fan controller. going to see how that works and then try pwm on the mb header.
> I bought some more clips and pads to mount the 3rd fan to the SA.


Sounds good! Let the testing begin!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Sounds good! Let the testing begin!


this one doesn't require external power:

http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-3-Way-Splitter-Single-Connection/dp/B004CLFOK4/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342585451&sr=1-4&keywords=pwm+y



As soon as I sell more stuff, I'm going to pick up two BitFenix pros. But I'm unclear which is better, the 230mm or the 200mm one. Also looking for three 140s or two 180s as intake.
Quote:


> 200mm
> Dimensions (mm) 200x200x25mm
> Current (A) 0.28A ±10%
> Speed (RPM) 900 RPM ±10%
> Air Flow (CFM) 148.72 CFM ±10%
> Air Pressure (mmH2O) 1.26 mmH2O
> Noise (dB-A) 27.5 dB(A)
> 
> 230mm
> Dimensions (mm) 230x200x30mm
> Current (A) 0.38A ±10%
> Speed (RPM) 900 RPM ±10%
> Air Flow (CFM) 156.27 CFM ±10%
> Air Pressure (mmH2O) 1.81 mmH2O
> Noise (dB-A) 25.6 dB(A)


----------



## solsamurai

Make sure the CPU_FAN header on your board can handle the voltage of that many fans. Otherwise they won't be able to run efficiently. The 230 Spectre is 10mm thicker which could cause problems as a side fan if the top of the SA is close to the side panel. The 200mm is quieter according to the specs with only a little less CFM. If you're going for a positive pressure environment inside your case you should try to keep the CFM of all fans similar. If you haven't already check out the Positive Air Cooling item in my sig. ehume and company can help you figure out our air flow config proper!









EDIT: *Here's* a good read on positive pressure and PC cases.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Make sure the CPU_FAN header on your board can handle the voltage of that many fans. Otherwise they won't be able to run efficiently. The 230 Spectre is 10mm thicker which could cause problems as a side fan if the top of the SA is close to the side panel. The 200mm is quieter according to the specs with only a little less CFM. If you're going for a positive pressure environment inside your case you should try to keep the CFM of all fans similar. If you haven't already check out the Positive Air Cooling item in my sig. ehume and company can help you figure out our air flow config proper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: *Here's* a good read on positive pressure and PC cases.


hmmm...interesting. Didn't realize optimum performance was done through the same cfm fans. I'll see what I find. I'm more hands on and learn through trial and error. I still have quite a few R4s and all the stock fans from the Elysium.


----------



## .Griff.

Thanks for the confirmation regarding the PWM splitter. As I'm in the UK I assume this - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CB-071-AK - would be ok for my purposes?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> hmmm...interesting. Didn't realize optimum performance was done through the same cfm fans. I'll see what I find. I'm more hands on and learn through trial and error. I still have quite a few R4s and all the stock fans from the Elysium.


I think it's more of a good starting point for each individual case. My 650D for example does well with a more mixed CFM layout and mid-case fan helping to push the air straight through the case. Trial and error all the way dood!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation regarding the PWM splitter. As I'm in the UK I assume this - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CB-071-AK - would be ok for my purposes?


----------



## wermad

Ok, so positive pressure is the way to go then. More intake cfm and a bit of exhaust cfm. So I have few plans:

two BF 200mm on top for intake (unsure if I should only use one only in the front of the SA and cover up the other part to prevent leaking), the stock Xigmatek as intake on the bottom, one more BF 200mm on the panel for the gpu(s), and lastly where my main concern is, the front intake. Either use three 120s, three 140s, or two 170/180s. The cheap 140s are super loud (Yates High) and the 170/180s cost a bit more than a good 140 but I only need two not three.

Finally, got some stuff sold so I have some spare cash. Time to shop aroun for fans.


----------



## solsamurai

If your case has a high ceiling above the m/b two fans may work out better. Try both and see what works better.







I'd say if you don't like the sound of several 120/140s try the dual 180s.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> If your case has a high ceiling above the m/b two fans may work out better. Try both and see what works better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say if you don't like the sound of several 120/140s try the dual 180s.


I tested all my fans and the R4s move a ton of air but they are a bit loud. The Elysium can do the psu on top so there's plenty of space. I'm also contemplating moving my psu to the drive cage (like i had done with my previous water setup), an place three R4s at the bottom and three more on top with some more as intake. I have yet to sell them so i can put them to use. If they do sell, I'll stick 200mm BF fans


----------



## solsamurai




----------



## wermad

Ordered a BF Specter pro 230mm fan and an evercool 3-connector pwm splitter with molex. I had fashioned some covers to close the openings of the case but as the pieces got thinner, they eventually cracked when I was taking a drill to them. I'm just going to cover up the extra holes using black mate vinyl. Ordered some unique fan screws. They're hex as opposed to cross head. should add a nice touch to the fans.


----------



## wermad

Top, not too worried about looks since the Elysium has a top cover/filter:



Bottom:



SA with all three fans:


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

This may sound stupid ... but ... ... What is the easiest way to accurately see what the RPM of my TY-141's is and what is the easiest way to make sure they run full speed ...

(hope I have the fan model correct)

*::: EDIT :::*

All information would be greatly appreciated ...

and sorry for sounding rude\short


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> This may sound stupid ... but ... ... What is the easiest way to accurately see what the RPM of my TY-141's is and what is the easiest way to make sure they run full speed ...
> (hope I have the fan model correct)
> *::: EDIT :::*
> All information would be greatly appreciated ...
> and sorry for sounding rude\short


your bios will tell you, then there's utilities that can read the rpm too. I think asus probe ii may have it. let me do a bit of research but I'm sure one of the gurus here will fill in


----------



## .Griff.

Just fitted my SA tonight. I certainly don't think they had the combination of my motherboard and case in mind when they designed this heatsink as it wasn't as easy as I'd hoped. Sweat was quite literally dripping off the end of my nose.

Anyway it's in place.. Kind of.. However I simply could not attach the bottom corner of the fan sandwiched between the fins to the bracket/hanger and there's simply no way to get my fingers anywhere near it.

Any hints or tips on getting this fan attached properly?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Just fitted my SA tonight. I certainly don't think they had the combination of my motherboard and case in mind when they designed this heatsink as it wasn't as easy as I'd hoped. Sweat was quite literally dripping off the end of my nose.
> Anyway it's in place.. Kind of.. However I simply could not attach the bottom corner of the fan sandwiched between the fins to the bracket/hanger and there's simply no way to get my fingers anywhere near it.
> Any hints or tips on getting this fan attached properly?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Use zip ties? I've been reading most of the thread and some ppl use zip/cable ties to secure the fans.

I'm having some serious doubts mine will fit my new mb and the new gpu setup I'm planning









Only way to find out is to wait until i get my new mb in the next few days. I'm having reservations any 140mm cooler will fit with the gpu in the top slot. Might have to look into a new cooler, possibly a 120mm cooler


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Just fitted my SA tonight. I certainly don't think they had the combination of my motherboard and case in mind when they designed this heatsink as it wasn't as easy as I'd hoped. Sweat was quite literally dripping off the end of my nose.
> Anyway it's in place.. Kind of.. However I simply could not attach the bottom corner of the fan sandwiched between the fins to the bracket/hanger and there's simply no way to get my fingers anywhere near it.
> Any hints or tips on getting this fan attached properly?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Use zip ties? I've been reading most of the thread and some ppl use zip/cable ties to secure the fans.
Click to expand...

or be creative and use duct tape.









Seriously tho, it is a slight pain getting the clips to fit when it is in the case. You can take it out then put the fans, but that is too much effort for me. Take the GFX card out. Just take a few seconds and wiggle your fingers around in there and keep going. They should pop in fine with enough work.
Quote:


> I'm having some serious doubts mine will fit my new mb and the new gpu setup I'm planning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only way to find out is to wait until i get my new mb in the next few days. I'm having reservations any 140mm cooler will fit with the gpu in the top slot. Might have to look into a new cooler, possibly a 120mm cooler


My sound card was almost touching the fins when plugged into the top PCIe 1x slot on my motherboard. I moved it to the bottom slot now tho.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> My sound card was almost touching the fins when plugged into the top PCIe 1x slot on my motherboard. I moved it to the bottom slot now tho.


saw a pic of RIVE where it bare fits (non SB-e) but the fans will hit.

edit: Im building an x58 build for a friend and I had the mb on hand. It clears the tall vrm heatsink (similar to my new mb). If the fans are pushed to the flush with the cooler and the SA is slightly pushed upwards it may clear my gpu. I wish I could move my gpu, but that is the reason why I spent a lot of money on this new mb is because of the spacing for three air cooled gpu(s). I know x58 may not be the same position as z77 but I'm crossing my fingers. I really love the looks of the SA so here's hoping I keep it


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Just fitted my SA tonight. I certainly don't think they had the combination of my motherboard and case in mind when they designed this heatsink as it wasn't as easy as I'd hoped. Sweat was quite literally dripping off the end of my nose.
> Anyway it's in place.. Kind of.. However I simply could not attach the bottom corner of the fan sandwiched between the fins to the bracket/hanger and there's simply no way to get my fingers anywhere near it.
> *Any hints or tips on getting this fan attached properly?*


I used a pen and slid it down in front of the fan and managed to slide the bottom of the clip into place


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Just fitted my SA tonight. I certainly don't think they had the combination of my motherboard and case in mind when they designed this heatsink as it wasn't as easy as I'd hoped. Sweat was quite literally dripping off the end of my nose.
> Anyway it's in place.. Kind of.. However I simply could not attach the bottom corner of the fan sandwiched between the fins to the bracket/hanger and there's simply no way to get my fingers anywhere near it.
> Any hints or tips on getting this fan attached properly?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It sounds like you tried to install the SA with the motherboard inside the case. It's so much easier to mount the fans outside instead as you have all the room in the world to get those pesky clips on.







Yes, it's a tiny bit more work but pays off huge in the end...especially for your sanity! Also I'd look into a different rear exhaust fan. That Noctua will never be able to properly exhaust all the air blowing from the two TY-140's.









Will update OP shortly.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> your bios will tell you, then there's utilities that can read the rpm too. I think asus probe ii may have it. let me do a bit of research but I'm sure one of the gurus here will fill in


The problem I was having is that the fans were a few 100rpm out of sync ... 1 was running at 840 the other at 960+ ... and there was an odd whine coming from the 1 fan ... ... so I wanted to check if my bios was out of not ...


----------



## wermad

I used the x58 board I have on hand and this is where the top pcie slot would be on my new board. On the x58, its actually where the northbridge heatsink is. I used the install driver cd to perfectly slot it between the heatsink to mark the top part of the pcie slot on my new mb. Now, I looked at the lga1366 socket and its sits midway of the ram dimm slots and I studied the pics of my new mb and it looks to be about the same. Taking into account that if they are aligned about the same the cd would mark the top of the slot and there would be slightly under 5mm of space for the top card. Now this brings up another concern, if it does fit, I don't want the cooler to short the exposed gpu. I know there's no backplate for my gpu model but I'm thinking of using electrical tape on the SA rather than the whole gpu (







). Would anyone assume any thermal deficiencies by using tap on the edges of the two towers?



So a little research and there's hope I can keep my beasty cooler


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> It sounds like you tried to install the SA with the motherboard inside the case. It's so much easier to mount the fans outside instead as you have all the room in the world to get those pesky clips on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a tiny bit more work but pays off huge in the end...especially for your sanity! Also I'd look into a different rear exhaust fan. That Noctua will never be able to properly exhaust all the air blowing from the two TY-140's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update OP shortly.


Cheers for the reply. Can you elaborate on the Noctua comment for me?

I had it spare and assumed, perhaps wrongly, that it would be better at exhausting the air than the stock Corsair fan. Are you suggesting I replace the Noctua with something else? Any recommendations?


----------



## skyisover

Anyone got a SA SB-E Extreme yet? I'm looking to buy a TR air cooler but don't know whether I should get the SB-E regular or the SB-E extreme. Guess the noise level turns me off. But can you lower it? Sorry have no experience with air coolers.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Would anyone assume any thermal deficiencies by using tap on the edges of the two towers?


My only concern would be how well the tape would stick after the repeated hot and cool cycles of using the system. You could have a loose piece of tape flapping around in there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Cheers for the reply. Can you elaborate on the Noctua comment for me?
> I had it spare and assumed, perhaps wrongly, that it would be better at exhausting the air than the stock Corsair fan. Are you suggesting I replace the Noctua with something else? Any recommendations?


The CFM of the Noctua is no where near that of the TY-140s. You have air being recirculated inside the case and lowering the effectiveness of the SA. I would suggest you consider the following to improve airflow, temps and noise:

1. Remove the rear grill mesh with a nibbler tool. Check out the Nibbler Club item in my sig for more details. With the rear grill gone you will gain a notably higher amount of air blowing out the rear of the case. You may not even need a fan there if you're happy with your temps. That was the case for me as I like a quieter PC.

2. Whether the rear grill is removed or not you should look into replacing the rear exhaust fan. That is, if you intend to still use a rear exhaust fan. There are a ton of choices here. I've become a recent fan of both Bitfenix Spectre Pro (140+ 200mm) and Phanteks (140mm). A lot of folks in the 650D thread really like the Bitfenix fans.









If you run the fans on the SA at 100% the above changes will help lower your temps. If you are going for a more quiet setup definitely look into removing the rear grill. The Noctua would be able to more effectively handle the lower volume or air trying to escape the case. The Positive Airflow Cooling item in my sig may also be helpful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Anyone got a SA SB-E Extreme yet? I'm looking to buy a TR air cooler but don't know whether I should get the SB-E regular or the SB-E extreme. Guess the noise level turns me off. But can you lower it? Sorry have no experience with air coolers.


If you never want to hear how noisy 140mm fans spinning at 2500 RPM are then definitely get the SB-E. The TY-141 and TY-150 more tons of air and are not noisy at all.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> My only concern would be how well the tape would stick after the repeated hot and cool cycles of using the system. You could have a loose piece of tape flapping around in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The CFM of the Noctua is no where near that of the TY-140s. You have air being recirculated inside the case and lowering the effectiveness of the SA. I would suggest you consider the following to improve airflow, temps and noise:
> 1. Remove the rear grill mesh with a nibbler tool. Check out the Nibbler Club item in my sig for more details. With the rear grill gone you will gain a notably higher amount of air blowing out the rear of the case. You may not even need a fan there if you're happy with your temps. That was the case for me as I like a quieter PC.
> 2. Whether the rear grill is removed or not you should look into replacing the rear exhaust fan. That is, if you intend to still use a rear exhaust fan. There are a ton of choices here. I've become a recent fan of both Bitfenix Spectre Pro (140+ 200mm) and Phanteks (140mm). A lot of folks in the 650D thread really like the Bitfenix fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run the fans on the SA at 100% the above changes will help lower your temps. If you are going for a more quiet setup definitely look into removing the rear grill. The Noctua would be able to more effectively handle the lower volume or air trying to escape the case. The Positive Airflow Cooling item in my sig may also be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you never want to hear how noisy 140mm fans spinning at 2500 RPM are then definitely get the SB-E. The TY-141 and TY-150 more tons of air and are not noisy at all.


Well, the fan pads have some sort of soft glue to hold them in place. Some tape should be ok. Though, this gives me some hope











edit: speaking of fan pad, the clips i bought came with two different sizes of pad. I'll use the one that I didn't use to protect the heatsink from shorting the top gpu's pcb


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Anyone got a SA SB-E Extreme yet? I'm looking to buy a TR air cooler but don't know whether I should get the SB-E regular or the SB-E extreme. Guess the noise level turns me off. But can you lower it? Sorry have no experience with air coolers.


There is no reason to believe the TY-143 will be any louder in the 700-1300rpm range than the TY-140. From 1300-2500rpm yes, it will be louder.

I will have 2x TY-143 fans in my hands tomorrow. Will start testing in a day or 2 and let you know for sure.


----------



## wermad

panel side fan (Bitfenix 230mm) hits the SA





















.

I'm going to mod my panel so I can position the window lower and towards the gpu.

edit: thinking of just switching cases


----------



## skyisover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> There is no reason to believe the TY-143 will be any louder in the 700-1300rpm range than the TY-140. From 1300-2500rpm yes, it will be louder.
> I will have 2x TY-143 fans in my hands tomorrow. Will start testing in a day or 2 and let you know for sure.


Just remembered there was the SA SB-E Archon. Which one is better between those two? The SA SB-E Extreme or the SB-E Archon?


----------



## tw33k

There's no such thing as a SBE-E Archon. The Archon is a different cooler altogether


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> There's no such thing as a SBE-E Archon. The Archon is a different cooler altogether


But there is a Thermalright Archon SB-E
http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/601-thermalright-archon-sb-e-cpu-cooler


----------



## skyisover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> But there is a Thermalright Archon SB-E
> http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/601-thermalright-archon-sb-e-cpu-cooler


That's the one. I was wondering which one was better.


----------



## doyll

You mean Silver Arrow SB-E vs Archon SB-E???

I don't mind helping you with information, but I refuse to think for you too.









There's a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Extreme too
http://purecooling.com/?nas=product.browse&catid=37


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> panel side fan (Bitfenix 230mm) hits the SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm going to mod my panel so I can position the window lower and towards the gpu.
> edit: thinking of just switching cases


Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Hope it works out for ya!


It was either get a new case (probably HAF-X, refurbished for $120) and sell my Elysium or mod the panel. Decided to mod the panel. I just need cut the panel a bit and fit a new sheet of acrylic. Luckily, there's a plastics manufacturer close to my home where I can buy scrap pieces for cheap.

Damn, the arrow is right at the edge/end of the Elysium. Makes you wonder how others with smaller cases cope























I have one fan cooling the i7 920 and no additional flow with temps ~40c idle. I'm still waiting on my new mb to ship (damn you amazon







) so I can't say how good the SA is at cooling a SB and fitting on a Z77 board







.

Scratch that, I'm keeping the door as is and just putting back the acrylic piece to cover where the mesh was and deleting the side fan all together. Ordered two more BF 230s and a couple of 140 pros for front intake. I'm placing the psu on top with the BF 230 I have now, adding the two additional 230s at the bottom and the two 140s will sit aft of the drive bays positioned at the level where the top two gpus will be and the SA. More money but I love how quiet the BF 230 is and it pushes a lot of air uni-directionally rather than a scattered flow. You can feel the difference and how it concentrates the air flow. Plus, I won't get to hack my case and the much more viewable side panel window will show off my tri-fire and SA hardware


----------



## Matt-Matt

I purchased a used Silver Arrow SB-E, I was expecting it to be in today.. But it should be in tomorrow, I'll post pics when I can!

As for purchasing a third fan that matches?? Hopefully within Australia, any idea?


----------



## Elohim

Most 120mm Fans or 140mm Fans with 120mm Mounting Holes will fit. Get another TY 141 if you can find One seperately.
Although a thrid fn wont give you better Performance.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Most 120mm Fans or 140mm Fans with 120mm Mounting Holes will fit. Get another TY 141 if you can find One seperately.
> Although a thrid fn wont give you better Performance.


Oh, I assumed it came with a 2-3c drop in temps! I might still do it for asthetics though








I can't seem to find any within Australia.. Yet alone on newegg or amazon. I suppose I'll have to wait









EDIT: Ebay.de seem to have some.. I'll have to use Google translator to see what I can do


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I purchased a used Silver Arrow SB-E, I was expecting it to be in today.. But it should be in tomorrow, I'll post pics when I can!
> As for purchasing a third fan that matches?? Hopefully within Australia, any idea?


TY-141 is available in UK
£11.99 + post
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-001-TR

I've seen a few other sites popping up with them so should be available all over soon.

Systo had some a few days ago got £7.21 but are out now.
http://www.systo.co.uk/components/cooling-fans.html?manufacturer=2656

Might try contracting them direct and see what they say. Tell them I suggested it. Worst is they will only laugh at you.


----------



## skyisover

There's like no place where you can buy the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme in the U.S. Guess I have to settle with the regular SB-E version then...


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I purchased a used Silver Arrow SB-E, I was expecting it to be in today.. But it should be in tomorrow, I'll post pics when I can!
> As for purchasing a third fan that matches?? Hopefully within Australia, any idea?


Amazon has TY 150s in stock


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Most 120mm Fans or 140mm Fans with 120mm Mounting Holes will fit. Get another TY 141 if you can find One seperately.
> *Although a third fan wont give you better Performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


+1.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Amazon has TY 150s in stock


Now all we need is the TY-141!


----------



## doyll

That's a rip-off price mate.
Here they are $13.70 plus tax.
http://www.systo.co.uk/ty-150-200200119-2577283.html


----------



## tw33k

That's the kind of prices Aussies have to pay because there's nowhere local we can buy these from


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That's the kind of prices Aussies have to pay because there's nowhere local we can buy these from


Yep..
Anyway just to confirm my Silver Arrow SB-E (thankyou once again tw33k) <3


The Cooler, it's so huge!









The cooler installed on my board. The whole thing is more than *double* the weight it was before..

This is the Samsung WonderRAM!







Anyone looking at getting this cooler might want to look into getting some.. I didn't think the clearance would be that bad.









Installed in my PC before inital boot.

It's rather quiet and nice, but I've only seen a 3c temperature drop at full load, (idle is 5c better).. I think I know why too.
It seems that my fans aren't spinning up? They just sit at 700RPM. I have no idea on what to do to fix this other than connect them to my fan controller. I also didn't use the Thermalright Chill Factor III, but some MX-2 i picked up that was already open.

I also remove my rear fan because I checked the specs on it last night to find that it only pushes 60CFM max..... Which is terrible
P.S does this mean I'm in the club?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..
> Anyway just to confirm my Silver Arrow SB-E (thankyou once again tw33k) <3
> 
> The Cooler, it's so huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cooler installed on my board. The whole thing is more than *double* the weight it was before..
> 
> This is the Samsung WonderRAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looking at getting this cooler might want to look into getting some.. I didn't think the clearance would be that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed in my PC before inital boot.
> It's rather quiet and nice, but I've only seen a 3c temperature drop at full load, (idle is 5c better).. I think I know why too.
> It seems that my fans aren't spinning up? They just sit at 700RPM. I have no idea on what to do to fix this other than connect them to my fan controller. I also didn't use the Thermalright Chill Factor III, but some MX-2 i picked up that was already open.
> I also remove my rear fan because I checked the specs on it last night to find that it only pushes 60CFM max..... Which is terrible
> P.S does this mean I'm in the club?


I have the low profile samsungs too. I have yet to test them but I swapped them since I knew my doms were not going to fit with my SA. How far does it extend beyond the top slot (pcie 1.0 slot)? Just curious if I ever decide to drop in a SB-E version


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I have the low profile samsungs too. I have yet to test them but I swapped them since I knew my doms were not going to fit with my SA. How far does it extend beyond the top slot (pcie 1.0 slot)? Just curious if I ever decide to drop in a SB-E version


I'm unsure of the distance.. You probably can't see it, but I've got a TP-Link Wi-Fi card in the top slot which fits fine. I'm sure anything else would fit fine though!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm unsure of the distance.. You probably can't see it, but I've got a TP-Link Wi-Fi card in the top slot which fits fine. I'm sure anything else would fit fine though!


Awesome! I just wish my new mb would ship soon







. Once I have it, I'll know for sure about fitment.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Awesome! I just wish my new mb would ship soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I have it, I'll know for sure about fitment.


Well i'm fairly sure the SB-E is a bit bigger then the Silver Arrow? So you should be fine!








As for the fans not spinning.. It won't speed them up, I just set it to "PWM" from "Auto" in the bios.. They're at 800 RPM now :/


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Well i'm fairly sure the SB-E is a bit bigger then the Silver Arrow? So you should be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the fans not spinning.. It won't speed them up, I just set it to "PWM" from "Auto" in the bios.. They're at 800 RPM now :/


I know the SB-E is just a few degrees better but I'm always changing and testing other hardware. So, how knows









edit: Omg!!!!!!!1 After what seemed like an eternity, amazon finally shipped my mb and it should arrive this Saturday







, In time for this weekend and to play with my new setup, woot woot


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I know the SB-E is just a few degrees better but I'm always changing and testing other hardware. So, how knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Omg!!!!!!!1 After what seemed like an eternity, amazon finally shipped my mb and it should arrive this Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , In time for this weekend and to play with my new setup, woot woot


Is it the board in your sig rig? Nice!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Is it the board in your sig rig? Nice!


Yes







I ordered about two weeks ago and it sat in "pending shipment soon". I got tired and cancelled it and decided to order it from another site. Big mistake







Other site was more expensive, no free shipping, and sales tax














. I ended up reordering it from amazon and it shipped from a local state. Should be in by Saturday if the tracking isn't lying







. I'm hoping my SA fits with the top gpu populated.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yep..
> Anyway just to confirm my Silver Arrow SB-E (thankyou once again tw33k) <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cooler, it's so huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cooler installed on my board. The whole thing is more than *double* the weight it was before..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Samsung WonderRAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looking at getting this cooler might want to look into getting some.. I didn't think the clearance would be that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed in my PC before inital boot.
> It's rather quiet and nice, but I've only seen a 3c temperature drop at full load, (idle is 5c better).. I think I know why too.
> It seems that my fans aren't spinning up? They just sit at 700RPM. I have no idea on what to do to fix this other than connect them to my fan controller. I also didn't use the Thermalright Chill Factor III, but some MX-2 i picked up that was already open.
> I also remove my rear fan because I checked the specs on it last night to find that it only pushes 60CFM max..... Which is terrible
> P.S does this mean I'm in the club?


OP update incoming.










If you want your fans to run at 100% all the time you can turn off the PWM function in your m/b BIOS. This will come with a slight increase in noise but nothing I've ever been bothered by myself.







CF III is very good TIM so hold onto it for when it comes time to replace the MX-2. Definitely a good idea removing the lower CFM exhaust fan. Even better would be to remove the rear grill with a Nibbler tool and further increase the amount of airflow out the rear of the case. Check out the Nibbler Club item in my sig for more info.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> OP update incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want your fans to run at 100% all the time you can turn off the PWM function in your m/b BIOS. This will come with a slight increase in noise but nothing I've ever been bothered by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF III is very good TIM so hold onto it for when it comes time to replace the MX-2. Definitely a good idea removing the lower CFM exhaust fan. Even better would be to remove the rear grill with a Nibbler tool and further increase the amount of airflow out the rear of the case. Check out the Nibbler Club item in my sig for more info.


I won't be cutting the rear slots out.. I might try and find a similar thermaltake fan as i mentioned before though!

I don't want them at 100% but it seems that PWM isn't working for some reason, they're hooked up to the fan controller temporarily. Would setting the fans to voltage work better then PWM? If i set it to PWM they don't run faster as the heat increases.. They stick to 700-800RPM :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered about two weeks ago and it sat in "pending shipment soon". I got tired and cancelled it and decided to order it from another site. Big mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other site was more expensive, no free shipping, and sales tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ended up reordering it from amazon and it shipped from a local state. Should be in by Saturday if the tracking isn't lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm hoping my SA fits with the top gpu populated.


It looks like it'll fit! I'm not guaranteeing it, but most boards have plenty of room (ATX boards anyway).


----------



## doyll

I use Gigabyte's ET6 to set my PWM fans.
Idle 600rpm and full speed @ 55c
7x fans on motherboard CPU fan PWM socket using Akasa and Gelid PWM splitters. They use molex power and motherboard for PWM control


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I use Gigabyte's ET6 to set my PWM fans.
> Idle 600rpm and full speed @ 55c
> 7x fans on motherboard CPU fan PWM socket using Akasa and Gelid PWM splitters. They use molex power and motherboard for PWM control


ET6 is bugged with the current bios/board.. Setting the fan control up does nothing, even if i turn it off (to make it run full).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It looks like it'll fit! I'm not guaranteeing it, but most boards have plenty of room (ATX boards anyway).


Mailman just dropped her off







. Sadly, going to work now







Will test my SA tonight, here's a preview of a simple mockup:


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Mailman just dropped her off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sadly, going to work now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will test my SA tonight, here's a preview of a simple mockup:


I bet someones keen!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I bet someones keen!














I have about 3-5mm from the towers. As a precaution, I pushed the fans down a bit so if the gpu pcb hits the fan, it'll hit the plastic fan housing. Only one module on the back of the 6970 lightning protrudes a bit and it sits right below the third and rear fan so I pushed so it barely kisses it and again the plastic house shouldn't be an issue.





Also, picked up a preowned Seasonic 1250w psu









edit: samsung ram was not issue at all


----------



## wermad

Temps are very close to what I had before on the custom water loop







. This new mb has its teething problems but the oc'ing is awesome. I was able to hit 4.9 with 1.325v and passed 3dmarsk 11 and ibt. Now, I've been relying on real temp gt for my core temperatures but the mb has its own cpu temperature readout built in (same as the debug led), and it reads about 15c more. Well, if I used real temp gt and I'm getting really close to what I had on water (using the same tool) than I'm happy.

Two 230s and two 140s arrive tomorrow and the 3rd gpu comes in on Wednesday. When its all done and closed up I'm sure temps will be a bit different compared to now with the case open (all three TY-140s are installed and running through the cpu pwm header).


----------



## Matt-Matt

I know this is really late.. But I remember installing a Macho in a friends PC now that I look at the clips on the Macho + Silver Arrow! They don't have that locked in feel as well as these do. They just feel more secured than the Macho's fan. That and this came with rubber pads for even more support.


----------



## Speshy

Hi fellas, apologies for laziness (113 pages is a lot to go through), but could anyone possibly get a measurement from mobo to uppermost cooler edge and also tell me if the middle/rear fan can be lowered so that they're level with the top of the cooler? (I have no large VRM's to worry about)
I'm flipping coins over an SA-Extreme and a K2 seeing as a Phanteks probably won't go in my case by couple of mm.

I definitely won't get the front 140mm over my ram, but that's not a problem if I can simply put it at the back.
Much appreciated!









EDIT: Disregard! I'm gonna save the fuss and just go with the K2.


----------



## wermad

I'm itching to paint the fan housings...







.Are the Ty-140s easy to disassemble? I've done quite a few Yates but I don't want to mess these up. I can always cover up the blades but painting maybe inconsistent. I'm mainly looking to "update" the looks of the housing color. The blade's color, I can live with that.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 3-5mm from the towers. As a precaution, I pushed the fans down a bit so if the gpu pcb hits the fan, it'll hit the plastic fan housing. Only one module on the back of the 6970 lightning protrudes a bit and it sits right below the third and rear fan so I pushed so it barely kisses it and again the plastic house shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, picked up a preowned Seasonic 1250w psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: samsung ram was not issue at all


Yay! Simple OP update for now. Will do a full update with your specs later tonight.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> Hi fellas, apologies for laziness (113 pages is a lot to go through), but could anyone possibly get a measurement from mobo to uppermost cooler edge and also tell me if the middle/rear fan can be lowered so that they're level with the top of the cooler? (I have no large VRM's to worry about)
> I'm flipping coins over an SA-Extreme and a K2 seeing as a Phanteks probably won't go in my case by couple of mm.
> I definitely won't get the front 140mm over my ram, but that's not a problem if I can simply put it at the back.
> Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Disregard! I'm gonna save the fuss and just go with the K2.


I know it's too late but 30 seconds on Google and *here's* your answer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm itching to paint the fan housings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Are the Ty-140s easy to disassemble? I've done quite a few Yates but I don't want to mess these up. I can always cover up the blades but painting maybe inconsistent. I'm mainly looking to "update" the looks of the housing color. The blade's color, I can live with that.


It's a bit difficult to paint the TY fans. Here's a helpful post I found awhile back on how to do it.

*Clicky clicky*


----------



## wermad

im going to tape the blades. Too much damage and repair for my liking to disassemble


----------



## doyll

Is what I did on my TY-140s. Should have used better paint as it scratches off very easily but oh well.


----------



## wermad

Wow, non of my painters blue tape will adhere to the housing or the blades







. And its not the cheap stuff either







. Well, lets see what I will do then







.


----------



## Silverlake

Anybody can tell me whether Silver Arrow SB-E is able to hold 5GHz with about 1.5 v ?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> Anybody can tell me whether Silver Arrow SB-E is able to hold 5GHz with about 1.5 v ?


It really comes down to your mb and cpu. I was able to hit 4.9 super easily with my new mb and cpu, my silver arrow (non sb-e) with three fans was keeping my cpu's cores ~60c at load.

I have seen ppl use air coolers on 5.0 cpus. Now, ask yourself if this is just for occasional runs/benchmarks or a 24/7 setup, ? If its the later, you'll be stressing your cpu a lot more and the possibility of killing is likely. If you chip can do 5.0 stable and you plan to keep that as your 24/7 setup, the SA SB-E will ok, but I would recommend to go with a custom water loop to get a slightly better temp under load.


----------



## wermad

Came better than I expected. Would have loved to kept the natural blue from the blades but painters tape was not sticking







. I like it, makes them look plain-jane but sometimes matte/satin is understated











Should be completely dry by tonight and I'll have them mounted.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> It really comes down to your mb and cpu. I was able to hit 4.9 super easily with my new mb and cpu, my silver arrow (non sb-e) with three fans was keeping my cpu's cores ~60c at load.
> I have seen ppl use air coolers on 5.0 cpus. Now, ask yourself if this is just for occasional runs/benchmarks or a 24/7 setup, ? If its the later, you'll be stressing your cpu a lot more and the possibility of killing is likely. If you chip can do 5.0 stable and you plan to keep that as your 24/7 setup, the SA SB-E will ok, but I would recommend to go with a custom water loop to get a slightly better temp under load.


+1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverlake*
> 
> Anybody can tell me whether Silver Arrow SB-E is able to hold 5GHz with about 1.5 v ?


No air cooler can guarantee any specific OC/voltage. Like wermad said, if you're going for a 24/7 OC at 5Ghz a custom loop would perform better and help your chip live longer, lol.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Came better than I expected. Would have loved to kept the natural blue from the blades but painters tape was not sticking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like it, makes them look plain-jane but sometimes matte/satin is understated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be completely dry by tonight and I'll have them mounted.


Nice! Care to briefly share your process to paint them?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Nice! Care to briefly share your process to paint them?


Just used Krylon satin black. I didn't want to use a primer as layers of primer and paint can weigh down a bit the blades. I don't want to loose performance just for looks







.

Nothing really special, a few light coats and 30 minutes of drying time per application. Then, one last layer of but go easy as it can start dripping. 2-4 hours for handling time and ~24hrs for complete drying time. Since my 3rd gpu arrived, I just assembled it and I did scratch the fresh paint a bit with the fan clips but nothing serious. I'll take more pics of the fans installed. Looks good, stealth good


----------



## wermad




----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! OP update soon!


----------



## doyll

Looks great wermad!









black felt marker makes short work of scratches.


----------



## Speshy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I know it's too late but 30 seconds on Google and *here's* your answer.


Thanks, but that wasn't what I was asking for


----------



## neoroy

Soon I will be joining in this club







I hope







I like Thermalright's product


----------



## Elohim

@wermad nice build, and nice paint job









i'm just asking myself: wouldnt the third TY-140 as a case fan at the back be better? did you try a few scenarios?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> @wermad nice build, and nice paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm just asking myself: wouldnt the third TY-140 as a case fan at the back be better? did you try a few scenarios?


I haven't messed with the SA since I've been dealing the the Caymans







. I'm getting rid of the amd cards and I'm going to rma my mb just make sure its not contributing to the issue. Temps have been great so far and I'll play around with the 3rd fan to see how it does installed on the case.


----------



## Buzzin92

These things concave on the base? I'm getting terrible temps/TIM spread on my 3770k...

Will probably lap mine tomorrow or something when I get some sandpaper in.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Soon I will be joining in this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Thermalright's product


Yay! Pics when done!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> Thanks, but that wasn't what I was asking for


Look closely....
Quote:


> Q: What is the maximum clearance for CPU coolers on Shinobi and Shinobi Window?
> Shinobi Window maximum CPU cooler height = 165mm
> Shinobi maximum CPU cooler height = 167mm


Now go to the OP and compare the height of the SA/SB-E to these numbers. I in fact did answer your question.


----------



## Speshy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Look closely....
> Now go to the OP and compare the height of the SA/SB-E to these numbers. I in fact did answer your question.


I'm well aware of that page the page you linked. I do have _at least_ enough common sense and initiative to find out about my own case specs








There's a whole backstory involved here that I'm simply not going to go into regarding stated case clearance specs and coolers above those specs fitting regardless.

I asked for an actual measurement of an installed Silver Arrow from motherboard to the top of the cooler or fan, whichever was tallest and whether those fans could be flush. That was all.

Anyhoo... Like I said, I'll be picking up a K2, so let's forget about it eh? Cheers


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> I'm well aware of that page the page you linked. I do have _at least_ enough common sense and initiative to find out about my own case specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a whole backstory involved here that I'm simply not going to go into regarding stated case clearance specs and coolers above those specs fitting regardless.
> *I asked for an actual measurement of an installed Silver Arrow from motherboard to the top of the cooler or fan, whichever was tallest and whether those fans could be flush. That was all.*
> Anyhoo... Like I said, I'll be picking up a K2, so let's forget about it eh? Cheers


This is hard to say as there are subtle differences of where the cpu socket is on the mb as well as in relation to the nearest slot (and type). The specs can give you an idea of depth to determine if it will fit your case in terms of the width of the case. But any other dimension it really comes down to your mb. Tbh, if you're going to consider a large cooler like the SA/SA-sbe/NhD-14/Phanteks/Assassin, you should start with a large case (whether medium or full tower) with ample spacing. If you plan to shove this into a small case, then consider something slightly smaller. I'm sure this last bit of advise is too late, but something to keep in mind







.

edit: just some food for thought: ever wonder why the cpu cut out on the mb tray on cases rarely lines up nicely with the back of the cpu socket? Again, its subtle differences on the mb socket position. SolSamurai has been very helpful, especially since this is my first air cooled build. So I welcome his knowledge


----------



## Speshy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> This is hard to say as there are subtle differences of where the cpu socket is on the mb as well as in relation to the nearest slot (and type). The specs can give you an idea of depth to determine if it will fit your case in terms of the width of the case. But any other dimension it really comes down to your mb. Tbh, if you're going to consider a large cooler like the SA/SA-sbe/NhD-14/Phanteks/Assassin, you should start with a large case (whether medium or full tower) with ample spacing. If you plan to shove this into a small case, then consider something slightly smaller. I'm sure this last bit of advise is too late, but something to keep in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ya, I was asking because of the height that the cpu socket adds to a cooler when installed. I should've mentioned it was 1155. There can't be much variance in 1155 socket heights.
All other dimensions will fit just fine. It's really just the height factor.

It's all good though. The SA-Extreme probably would've just about made it with the fans at mid+rear, but the K2 will go without question.
This whole thing started with someone saying that their case specs stated 163mm cooler clearance, yet they got a Phanteks in there without problems.
I made a few mobo to cooler/fan height measurements and compared them to ones I got from Phanteks owners and concluded that it would be +/-1-2mm from the side panel... Not good.

The SA-Extreme was my second choice and looked like it'd have a little more space to play with, but still close. Hence my original question.









Cheers mate









EDIT: I hope nobody was offended by me giving the SA '2nd choice' status







If it's any consolation, I'll be using at least three of the awesome TY-141's in the case lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> Ya, I was asking because of the height that the cpu socket adds to a cooler when installed. I should've mentioned it was 1155. There can't be much variance in 1155 socket heights.
> All other dimensions will fit just fine. It's really just the height factor.
> It's all good though. The SA-Extreme probably would've just about made it with the fans at mid+rear, but the K2 will go without question.
> This whole thing started with someone saying that their case specs stated 163mm cooler clearance, yet they got a Phanteks in there without problems.
> I made a few mobo to cooler/fan height measurements and compared them to ones I got from Phanteks owners and concluded that it would be +/-1-2mm from the side panel... Not good.
> The SA-Extreme was my second choice and looked like it'd have a little more space to play with, but still close. Hence my original question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I hope nobody was offended by me giving the SA '2nd choice' status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's any consolation, I'll be using at least three of the awesome TY-141's in the case lol


There shouldn't be any difference in terms of cpu height among the same socket family. The op gives you some info on what to expect and you can surely find the socket + mb height on the web. I understood you're were looking for height not the depth (when installed in a traditional atx setup (ie, from top to bottom of the mb):


----------



## Speshy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> There shouldn't be any difference in terms of cpu height among the same socket family. The op gives you some info on what to expect and you can surely find the socket + mb height on the web. I understood you're were looking for height not the depth (when installed in a traditional atx setup (ie, from top to bottom of the mb)


I was looking for height/depth as in mobo to side panel.
I do appreciate the assistance, but the situation has been resolved by ordering something that definitely fits with no issues


----------



## Buzzin92

Lapping kit's arrived!

Will get this thing stripped down and flattened. Will post pics of progress and end results.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Lapping kit's arrived!
> Will get this thing stripped down and flattened. Will post pics of progress and end results.


Sounds good. I'm curious to see how the SB-E performs after being lapped.









@Speshy:


----------



## wermad

Thanks for all the help guys. Sadly, I parted ways with my SA. Nothing against its awesome performance but I needed some space for my top gpu.

I was able to keep one of the Ty-140s, so I'll be using that with my incoming closed loop system


----------



## reisya

Got 2nd Silver Arrow.. The SB-E


















Can't wait for compare gen to gen, still waiting Thermalright SB-E Extreme fan now


----------



## doyll

look forward to seeing how the SA SB-E compares to SA


----------



## icekreme1002

Love my new sb-e! 
Wish they stocked these in Australia, the $50 shipping from USA made it hard to chose over a D14 but as a happy and long time hr-01+ owner i knew this baby wouldn't let me down either.

MB: GA-890FXA-UD5 rev 2.1
Case: Fractal Design R2 *Edit - my apologies, case is actually the R3.










Still needs some work on fans etc. Tried removing the rear but temps increased in my case. Will nibble the mesh out soon enough. Extra thermalright fan is in the top of case for now.

Compared to my hr-01+ with push/pull noctua P fans, which is nearing 3 years of use, temps are 10-15c cooler on stock and oc, idle and load temps. Very very happy with that.

I'm considering an LGA2011 upgrade over the next few weeks and was wondering if anyone using a 2011 board and able to fit this cooler can chime in which board they are using. Most of the cheaper boards just wont fit it and with my cards its looking like a asus sabertooth will probably be the best option but its just so much for a board!

Anyways, help appreciated


----------



## doyll

@icekreme1002,
Assume you have the TY-150 fan mounted. How much clearance to your side cover mate?


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> @icekreme1002,
> Assume you have the TY-150 fan mounted. How much clearance to your side cover mate?


Pretty damn close to 0mm mate lol.
It just fits. It may even touch the sound deadening in the side panel but i think once its on its probably about a mm or 2 away. From front on looking down the side I can just see the rear edge of the case (hard to explain). And yes the fan is pushed all the way down.


----------



## doyll

I have same fan clearance with my fans on Phanteks. Same case as you.


----------



## icekreme1002

Yeah sure is a tight one for these huge coolers. Great case though..... And as long as they fit right? 

*Edit - thought id save a post as we are getting a little off topic. Went to look at R4. Looks awesome, but realised i actually have the R3 not R2. Remember deciding between them both but for some reason thought i went with R2. Lucky you mentioned the R4


----------



## doyll

You got that right.

Have you seen the new R4? It's 232mm wide with extra 10mm behind board and rest in front.. Uses 140mm fans front and back too. Think I know what my next case will be ;-)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Love my new sb-e!
> Wish they stocked these in Australia, the $50 shipping from USA made it hard to chose over a D14 but as a happy and long time hr-01+ owner i knew this baby wouldn't let me down either.
> MB: GA-890FXA-UD5 rev 2.1
> Case: Fractal Design R2 *Edit - my apologies, case is actually the R3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needs some work on fans etc. Tried removing the rear but temps increased in my case. Will nibble the mesh out soon enough. Extra thermalright fan is in the top of case for now.
> Compared to my hr-01+ with push/pull noctua P fans, which is nearing 3 years of use, temps are 10-15c cooler on stock and oc, idle and load temps. Very very happy with that.
> I'm considering an LGA2011 upgrade over the next few weeks and was wondering if anyone using a 2011 board and able to fit this cooler can chime in which board they are using. Most of the cheaper boards just wont fit it and with my cards its looking like a asus sabertooth will probably be the best option but its just so much for a board!
> Anyways, help appreciated


Definitely nibble away the rear mesh. That little Noctua will need all the help it can get exhaust all the air blown from the TY-150.









OP update incoming.


----------



## wermad

Has anyone one set a SA horizontally and venting through the top? I'm curious if that provides the same amount of cooling efficiency versus vertically and exhausting through the back.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Has anyone one set a SA horizontally and venting through the top? I'm curious if that provides the same amount of cooling efficiency versus vertically and exhausting through the back.


I haven't done it with the SA but have done it with other coolers. Reason I started venting out top was because cooler fans were bigger than rear vent and top vent is bigger than cooler fan







Only potential problem is GPU being too close for cooler intake fan.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I haven't done it with the SA but have done it with other coolers. Reason I started venting out top was because cooler fans were bigger than rear vent and top vent is bigger than cooler fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only potential problem is GPU being too close for cooler intake fan.


Thanks









I originally had three 6970s and the Silver Arrow was not helping with the temps for the top card so that is one of the reasons I sold it. I bought an Antec Kuhler 920 but I'm having doubts that will match my old SA's temps. On a compulsive purchase, I bought another Silver Arrow







. I no longer have a concern about the top gpu's temps since the 560 ti 448 runs a lot cooler than the 6970 lightning. After doing some more research, looks like the SA might give me better temps. Plus, I ended up moving my psu to the bottom so space is no longer an issue (was with the first SA) and I miss that giant beauty







. I'm heavily leaning on the SA since it was uber quiet and I know the Antec fans will need to work hard to keep the cpu cool and thus more noise







.

I'll see what happens. The Antec arrives tomorrow and I'll have all weekend to test it. The SA just shipped today,so that won't be in until next week. Gives me plenty of time for a few more mods to help cool the whole rig


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally had three 6970s and the Silver Arrow was not helping with the temps for the top card so that is one of the reasons I sold it. I bought an Antec Kuhler 920 but I'm having doubts that will match my old SA's temps. On a compulsive purchase, I bought another Silver Arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I no longer have a concern about the top gpu's temps since the 560 ti 448 runs a lot cooler than the 6970 lightning. After doing some more research, looks like the SA might give me better temps. Plus, I ended up moving my psu to the bottom so space is no longer an issue (was with the first SA) and I miss that giant beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm heavily leaning on the SA since it was uber quiet and I know the Antec fans will need to work hard to keep the cpu cool and thus more noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'll see what happens. The Antec arrives tomorrow and I'll have all weekend to test it. The SA just shipped today,so that won't be in until next week. Gives me plenty of time for a few more mods to help cool the whole rig


Sounds like some fun times ahead!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Sounds like some fun times ahead!


Tracking for the SA shows it will arrive on Saturday so a good comparison will await


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Tracking for the SA shows it will arrive on Saturday so a good comparison will await


And you got slightly lower temps this weekend...or so the weather people say anyway.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> And you got slightly lower temps this weekend...or so the weather people say anyway.


No need for testing in the end. I told my good buddy about my comparison and he immediately wanted the Antec. So I'm just going to make sure it works and won't bother testing it fully. The SA should arrive tomorrow and I'll be returning the Hyper 212 with a faulty fan which i was using in the interim.

I made some major changes to my fan setup and I added a few more of the stock ones.The biggest improvement was for the gpu(s) but the SA should be fine. Pics will posted once she's settled in my rig again. This one comes with the wrench, though two stocks fans only. I'll leave the fans as is


----------



## Ludking

Can someone show me how they installed the thermalright silver arrow Sb-E? I am having issues installing it, and it involved the fan clips and where you have to put the,.

let me explain first though. I wanted to plays the ty-141 above my memory, and my memory is g.skill 1.25 voltage sniper series memory. I did install in this configuration everyone. But I did not know where to place the vibration pads, so I put them as good as I could have based on reviews.. now this does not change anything, I used the clips and have a hard time getting on end in one hole and the othe rin the other end. I try and set it up, then I go to the other holes and try to set those up, but nope!! the fan has moved so far away from the other install holes!!! I go back to that other one, and try to stretch it and of course every thing comes out and the 141 falls off.... I feel as if even with the instructions i do not know *** i am doing.

So can someone please, show a step by step guild or the orientation in their case if they have the same.. one? I am close to putting the 141 in the back and setting it as pull with the ty-150 as push.this is ridiculous. oh I sworn when I tested the back there were no issues, can someone please help me out?

show installation here, or a video that is good, this is different than the first Silver arrow







.


----------



## Ludking

is it me or is there something I am doing wrong? Or may it be the memory, I do not understand how low profile ram would cause such a problem.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/zardon/g-skill-sniper-ddr3-8gb-1600mhz-1-25v-sr2-memory-review/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461


----------



## doyll

Well, 42mm tall RAM is not "low profile".
low profile is 32mm or shorter. Samsung Green low profile is shorter than RAM clips










Putting the fan on the back of cooler so it pulls works fine.


----------



## Ludking

I see.... should have got ares series ram oh well. This is nothing a memory fan can not fix. I ca stick any type of memory fan, even if it is a corsair version, or should I stick with a g.skill variant.


----------



## doyll

You don't need any extra RAM cooling. Setting the cooler fan on top of RAM would make it hotter not cooler. And look at all the great RAM with no extra cooling heatsink or fans.


----------



## Ludking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You don't need any extra RAM cooling. Setting the cooler fan on top of RAM would make it hotter not cooler. And look at all the great RAM with no extra cooling heatsink or fans.


Yeah I understand, now can anyone answer my question concerning this my situation? I ran into a snag with my cpu socket and will go back to the retailer today.

The case I bought has a 140mm rear exhaust fan, so when installing the silver arrow, I do it from the back correct? but here is the question do I set the TY-141 as push or pull?

I understand if I did it push i'd need the ty-150 pulling the air through the fins where the air is being pushed to and through the other side of the heatsink to the fins and through the fins where the memory is located, is that a good idea? I have a 200mm exhaust fan at the top. or should I just do it the other way?

The ty-150 set to push, and the Ty-141 set to pull? This will have the air being pushed and pulled through only the fin located at the back of the case, and out through 140mm Rear exhaust fan?

I just want this small little advice then it is time to go to microcenter, and get a replacement for my motherboard. Aren't cats nice -.-.

Doyll so someone with low profile ram, putting this above the memory is adding heat and not taking it even if it is set to push, even if the ram sticks are not low profile?


----------



## doyll

Point the arrows toward the back of case. Put the frames on fan housing toward the back of case.


----------



## Ludking

so set the 141 for pull and ty-150 as push? the ty 141 is the one in that has to be moved in the back. you are saying set the ty-140 to pull? I get it I'll have to do it when I get back, something happened to my cpu socket, and I am glad I put insurance on that thing >.>.


----------



## wermad

Just got my SA and it was squashed







. One of the towers was pushed in all the way almost touching the other. Doesn't look like it was shipping damage as the box was in good shape. Seems like the seller flattened it to fit it in all things, an H100 box







.

I'm checking for serious damage. The towers are off. One of them is more towards one side. I'm trying to gingerly bend it back. Its also completely dusty. I contacted the seller as this sucks


----------



## Speshy

Unlucky dude... Same thing happened to me the other week:




























The box was completely undamaged too. The only difference is mine was brand new.
Hope nobody minds pics of a non Silver Arrow in here









Good luck with getting it sorted out


----------



## wermad

Wow! Sorry to hear that mate. A brand new one! That sucks big time







. I was able to bend mine back almost level and a bit of elbow grease to clean it up a bit. I have it in and its uber quiet compared to the Hyper 212+.


----------



## Speshy

The place I bought it has awesome RMA & customer service. I had a replacement two days later









You're a far, far braver man than I am mate







I was way too scared to even think about trying to bend it back








Glad you got it working nicely, I know how it feels when you're all excited like a kid at christmas and then it sinks in that _all ain't right_...

PS, love the irony of the H100 box


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> The place I bought it has awesome RMA & customer service. I had a replacement two days later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a far, far braver man than I am mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was way too scared to even think about trying to bend it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it working nicely, I know how it feels when you're all excited like a kid at christmas and then it sinks in that _all ain't right_...
> PS, love the irony of the H100 box


Seller didn't seem too concerned but he offered to refund me. Its working fine so I'm going to keep at especially for the deal i got for it







. My goodness, this so much better than the 212+. Temps are about 15-20c less and there's not noise!

Is that the DeepCool Assassin?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Seller didn't seem too concerned but he offered to refund me. Its working fine so I'm going to keep at especially for the deal i got for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My goodness, this so much better than the 212+. Temps are about 15-20c less and there's not noise!
> Is that the DeepCool Assassin?


It's Alpenfohn K2... but yes same cooler. Won't mention any names but someon here who likes cheese with his wine wimped out and got K2 instead of SA SB-E Extreme


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Seller didn't seem too concerned but he offered to refund me. Its working fine so I'm going to keep at especially for the deal i got for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My goodness, this so much better than the 212+. Temps are about 15-20c less and there's not noise!
> Is that the DeepCool Assassin?


212+ is so over-rated. Night and day difference from real coolers. I got 10c better temps coming from Noctua NH-U12P SE and it's not a bad cooler.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My goodness, this so much better than the 212+. Temps are about 15-20c less and there's not noise!


I noticed the exact same in my system! IDK why i even bothered with my 212+ in the first place. lol


----------



## icekreme1002

Wont update my sig til i'm sure the new setup is stable and long term, but the silver arrow sb-e also fits on the ASRock extreme3 x79 motherboard. Woo!
Only a few mm to the gpu but it fits


----------



## doyll

Here's a pic of TY-143 fans on a Ph****ks cooler
Color is way off. Guess the flash gave it the rose color .


----------



## Ludking

Nice pictures everyone! I finally got the silver arrow SB-E Extreme installed on this build I am creating, ^_^. Doyll are those fans better than the Phanteks fans? how is the phanteks compared to the SA SB_E?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludking*
> 
> Nice pictures everyone! I finally got the silver arrow SB-E Extreme installed on this build I am creating, ^_^. Doyll are those fans better than the Phanteks fans? how is the phanteks compared to the SA SB_E?


TY-143 is PWM; 700-2500rpm; 130cfm. PH-F140TS is not PWM; only 1200rpm; 78.1cfm. At same rpm both are about same loudness. TY-143 has a motor hum you can hear above 1200rpm but just barely... and of course as it winds up above 1200 it get progressively louder.

Right now with fans full speed on stock i7 920 I have 8c delta. Running encode with Handbrake in realtime cpu 95-100% is 25c delta. If I drop fans too an idle delta rises to 38c. Ambient is 26c so a total temp of 64c @ 95-100% CPU. These big coolers are better passive than stock coolers are full speed









Before this change I was running TY-140 fans and getting same results up to 1300rpm. I need to overclock to get cpu hot enough to use cooler

I haven't ran SB-E so can't say which is better. tw33k tested them and stock Silver Arrow SB-E was 3.3c cooler. Running stock middle fan with a UK-3000 on the front Phanteks was 1.2c better.

I need to overclock to get enough heat to test what cooler and fans are capable of. I had OC @ 3.5GHz before changing motherboard. Same cooler and TY-140 fans. With fans idling CPU maxed at 43c delta.


----------



## Speshy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> It's Alpenfohn K2... but yes same cooler. Won't mention any names but someon here who likes cheese with his wine wimped out and got K2 instead of SA SB-E Extreme


Lol, only because I like being able to close the door on my case


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> Lol, only because I like being able to close the door on my case


Yeah right.


----------



## wermad

I need that extra bit of space so the NH-D14, Assassin (K2), Ph-TC14PE, & the SB-E were out of the question. I even looked at the BeQuiet Black Rock 2 Pro and I was gonna get one from a local guy but he never responded. I found this SA on ebay and nabbed it for $50. Only thing was that it was dusty (typical) and the towers were bent







. Everything is fine and dandy and my 560 448s are nice and cool. I should have kept my first SA but I didn't have my tri sli setup going yet. I have the stock xigmatek 140mm fan on the rear for exhaust.


----------



## Speshy

It takes less room than a K2 or D14?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> It takes less room than a K2 or D14?


Its slight narrow (~147mm) and it doesn't have the fan clips sticking out to clear my top gpu. There's about 5mm of space between the towers and the top gpu's pcb. I pushed the fans down a bit so they barely kiss the top gpu.


----------



## doyll

Just figured out all the specs on dual tower coolers

K2 is cheaper than D14

Cooler size comparison
K2 . = . 140x128x158mm 146x154x160mm w/fans (WxDxH looking from front of case)
D14 = . 140x130x160mm 140x158x160mm w/fans
TC14 = 140x134x160mm 140x159x171mm w/fans
SB-E. = 155x105x164mm 170x130x170mm w/fans
Extreme 155x105x164mm 155x130x165mm w/fans Reason it's smaller is 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.

K2, D14 & TC14 are about same except for TC14 140mm fans & 31mm RAM clearance stack up to 171mm (my R2 is 165mm clearance and TC14 fits)

SB-E is widest by 15mm. Even wider with TY-150 fan = 170.

Extreme with TY-143 fans is still 155mm


----------



## Speshy

Nice work doyll.

Hmm, probably could've squeezed the Extreme in. Would've been real close though, and no front 140mm fan.
Ah well, I'm happy with ze German teknology


----------



## doyll

Yeah well I tried real hard.

I really wanted another pair of TY-143 fans


----------



## Speshy

From my cold. Dead. Hands


----------



## SHNS0

Hey guys, is it possible to paint the TY141/151s without damaging them? I'm a bit of a noob for this stuff. The cooler is excellent but those fan colors are just horrible, I'm also considering the switch to a Phanteks if it's too difficult
Also, what's the deal with the TY143s? Weren't the 141s supposed to be the newest revision?


----------



## doyll

TY-141 is for sale now. TY-143 is available only on Extreme coolers. TY-147 (black body & white fan) will premier on HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) soon. TY-147 is B&W version of TY-140. Info thanks to Elohim.
http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA775/Thermalright/100700717/Thermalright+HR-02+Macho+Rev.A+%28BW%29+-+CPU+Kuehler.html


----------



## doyll

Sorry didn't answer your first question. I painted my TY-140s black but find it's very easy to scratch the paint. I have had good results in the past with rattle cans of vinyl / leather dye. Same kind of dye used to refurbish leather interiors in cars or to change shoe colors.


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Sorry didn't answer your first question. I painted my TY-140s black but find it's very easy to scratch the paint. I have had good results in the past with rattle cans of vinyl / leather dye. Same kind of dye used to refurbish leather interiors in cars or to change shoe colors.


Thank you for the tip. The TY147s look good but I prefer the performance of the TY141, moreso I already have two of them and it would be quite meaningless to change them just for the color. And unless they come out with a b/w 150mm, I'd still have a brown TY151.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0*
> 
> Thank you for the tip. The TY147s look good but I *prefer the performance of the TY141*, moreso I already have two of them and it would be quite meaningless to change them just for the color. And unless they come out with a b/w 150mm, I'd still have a brown TY151.


Both perform the same. TY-140/141/147 all have same performance, but think TY-141 is double bearing.


----------



## Matt-Matt

My SB-E fits nicely in my case!

Has anyone noticed that it moves a bit when the case is standing? I Just touched it while it was running and it moved a bit..
It's installed properly too, It's very similar to the Thermalright Macho I did a while back.

To be sure I ran Intel Burn Test with it hanging, then stopped and held it for the second run. Temps changed 1c so all within error.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> My SB-E fits nicely in my case!
> Has anyone noticed that it moves a bit when the case is standing? I Just touched it while it was running and it moved a bit..
> It's installed properly too, It's very similar to the Thermalright Macho I did a while back.
> To be sure I ran Intel Burn Test with it hanging, then stopped and held it for the second run. Temps changed 1c so all within error.


Meaning it has a bit of play to it? or that the it shakes/vibrates a bit?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Meaning it has a bit of play to it? or that the it shakes/vibrates a bit?


Bit of play I guess, it was as tight as I could get it though :/


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Bit of play I guess, it was as tight as I could get it though :/


Both of the SA's I have owned did and do have a bit of play. Its normal


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Both of the SA's I have owned did and do have a bit of play. Its normal


Awesome, thanks
+rep for you my friend!









EDIT: You also seem to have missed the T in "Thermalrigh*t*" in your sig rig


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Awesome, thanks
> +rep for you my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You also seem to have missed the T in "Thermalrigh*t*" in your sig rig












I had to add it back on as I sold the first one I got, missed it, and i bought a new one







Thanks for catching that


----------



## psyside

How does SB-E compare to D14? any forum members test? the data on the reviews is way off.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to add it back on as I sold the first one I got, missed it, and i bought a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for catching that


You sold it then bought a new one? Were they both the same version.. or what? lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How does SB-E compare to D14? any forum members test? the data on the reviews is way off.


Well, the reviews on the Silver Arrow shows its slightly better than the NH-D14. I've seen some that the NH-D14 is slightly better than the Silver Arrow. Tbh, for me, they're on par but I have to give the edge to the Silver Arrow for the fans.

Now, the SB-E edition has better fans so it would seem it should be slightly better than the NH-D14 and the Silver Arrow. I hear the SB-E Extreme edition is much better.

And if it is better, don't expect a huge difference. just marginally better. These guys are very close to each other sometimes it comes down to a few ticks if not fractions of a degree in difference.

I like the looks of the SB-E edition one but hate the color of the fans. If your budget is ~$50, you can find the Silver Arrow or NH-D14 around this price. If you can spend a bit more, like the SB-e, checkout the Phanteks and K2/Assassin too.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well, the reviews on the Silver Arrow shows its slightly better than the NH-D14. I've seen some that the NH-D14 is slightly better than the Silver Arrow. Tbh, for me, they're on par but I have to give the edge to the Silver Arrow for the fans.
> *Now, the SB-E edition has better fans so it would seem it should be slightly better than the NH-D14 and the Silver Arrow. I hear the SB-E Extreme edition is much better.*
> And if it is better, don't expect a huge difference. just marginally better. These guys are very close to each other sometimes it comes down to a few ticks if not fractions of a degree in difference.
> I like the looks of the SB-E edition one but hate the color of the fans. If your budget is ~$50, you can find the Silver Arrow or NH-D14 around this price. If you can spend a bit more, like the SB-e, checkout the Phanteks and K2/Assassin.


And the fans are the only difference between the SB-E and SB-E Extreme!
I'd suggest a Silver Arrow SB-E to be honest, I really like it and the fans are really nice. It's got a good mounting mechanism too. It's supposedly a bit better than a NH-D14, I think Tw33k (the person whom I bought this off) has a review with a H100, SB-E and a Phanteks somewhere if that helps put the performance into perspective..


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> You sold it then bought a new one? Were they both the same version.. or what? lol


lol, I didn't like the setup of the Kuhler 920 and the 212+ was not great tbh. I did miss the uber quietness of the SA and its great performance. Got this one cheaper than the other one so I'm happy


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How does SB-E compare to D14? any forum members test? the data on the reviews is way off.


SA SB-E is slightly better than D14.
SA SB-E Extreme is same at 1300rpm and about 7c better at 2500rpm but you sacrifice quiet to get it... 56dBA... H100 is 55c but 7c warmer.

I can get SA SB-E for £54 and SB-E Extreme for £58.. and I would if I didn't have Phanteks w/2x TY-143 fans off of a mate's SA SB-E Extreme. He wanted white fans.


----------



## wermad

I finished my wire management and finally closed up the right panel. Temps did go up a bit, but that's expected since the back is no covered up. There are some perforations on the back to mount a 120mm fan so that should help.


----------



## solsamurai

Hey fellow SA peeps. Been on vacation and will go through the last couple pages soon to update anything I may have missed.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy the silver arrow sb-e in the US?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy the silver arrow sb-e in the US?


Since its fairly new, you won't see many far from the msrp ~$89.99. Wait a bit and someone is bound to put a used on ebay. The older SA is still really good and those guys are selling for ~$50 on ebay and the forums. Other than that, just keep searching the forums and ebay. I've seen some for ~$75 but not including shipping (add another $10-20).

This one on ebay is selling for $85 with free shipping:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Thermalright-SILVER-ARROW-CPU-Fan-for-Intel-LGA-2011-1366-1155-1156-775-/170865952820?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item27c8678834

edit: found a buyers remorse, price is decent if you actually win the auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermalright-Silver-Arrow-SB-E-Dual-Fan-CPU-Heatsink-for-Socket-LGA-2011-/160868841913?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item257487b9b9


----------



## Imports>Muscles

I got a few more questions, is the bases of the silver arrow flat or concave and did anyone lap it?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> I got a few more questions, is the bases of the silver arrow flat or concave and did anyone lap it?


Well, to my eyes (and I have poor eyes sight







), it seemed flat. But I'm not too neurotic about a flat surface. That's what tim is for







. I'm sure some has done the razor blade test if not in a review.


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> I got a few more questions, is the bases of the silver arrow flat or concave and did anyone lap it?


From memory someone spoke of lapping the original somewhere in this 237 page thread. Not sure if they posted results though.

I used a c/c to check my sb-e and it was flat in one direction but not in the other. I'm sure that was mentioned by someone else who checked somewhere here too.......

Bottom post on page 209.
http://www.overclock.net/t/990633/the-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-club/2080

Thats exactly how my sb-e was. Flat one side, and just like the pic on the other.


----------



## tw33k

The base of the Silver Arrow is almost flat but not perfectly flat. The SB-E is even more concave (at least mine was)


----------



## solsamurai

The base of the SB-E on a gaming rig I'm building for a friend is more concave but still pretty even.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

This may be a stupid question but I can't seem to get it right ...

what is the best way to clean the top of the SA where the heatpipes come out ... I got fingerprints all over it and didn't notice ... was gaming and now when I try rub them off they are stubborn and don't come off


----------



## icekreme1002

Something like isopropyl alcohol and cotton wool will do the trick. Same way people clean thermal paste off heatsinks cpu etc. Just be careful not to get it on electronics and make sure its all off when u do it.


----------



## wermad

90% alcohol for tim clean up. As far smudges, I tried to polish and clean it and it leaves streaks. You need a nickel polish/cleaner to really make it shine. I've tried some regular cleaner and it streaks too. I have some Brasso that I'll test but that reeks like crazy


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Something like isopropyl alcohol and cotton wool will do the trick. Same way people clean thermal paste off heatsinks cpu etc. Just be careful not to get it on electronics and make sure its all off when u do it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 90% alcohol for tim clean up. As far smudges, I tried to polish and clean it and it leaves streaks. You need a nickel polish/cleaner to really make it shine. I've tried some regular cleaner and it streaks too. I have some Brasso that I'll test but that reeks like crazy


That is the problem i am having ... everything I try leaves streaks


----------



## doyll

Keep in mind the more it shines the less it radiates heat









Polished teapot boils way faster then a black one.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Keep in mind the more it shines the less it radiates heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished teapot boils way faster then a black one.


I think some of use just want to spruce it up a bit and not the entire thing


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I think some of use just want to spruce it up a bit and not the entire thing


Most of us like our systems to look good.








And polished top vs matte black would be like .01c difference.








I wish SA SB-E came in black.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I just want teh top "fin" cleaned ... I am so annoyed that I got fingerprints on it


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I just want teh top "fin" cleaned ... I am so annoyed that I got fingerprints on it


If done properly rubbing alcohol should not leave streaks? Dab a little on cotton wool, rub off the marks then run some more clean wool or whatever you used over it for a quick polish... And enjoy your 0.01c cooler temps ;-)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Keep in mind the more it shines the less it radiates heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished teapot boils way faster then a black one.


So you're saying it would be better left unpolished?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> The base of the Silver Arrow is almost flat but not perfectly flat. The SB-E is even more concave (at least mine was)


Yes, I noticed this. It's still better contact then my Hyper 212+ though


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So you're saying it would be better left unpolished?


Was said tongue in cheek.. even though it is true.
Most of us like our systems to look good. thumb.gif
The top surface of the top fin of a stack of 40+ fins (80+ surfaces) probably isn't radiating much heat. And polished top vs matte black probably won't make much difference. wink.gif
I wish SA SB-E came in black. biggrin.gif
Quote:


> An object with a matt (dull) surface will absorb and emit
> infra-red radiation at a faster rate than an object with a shiny surface.
> An object with a dark surface will absorb and emit
> infra-red radiation at a faster rate than an object with a light surface.


http://www.gcsescience.com/pen10-matt-black.htm


----------



## fpm1703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy the silver arrow sb-e in the US?


www.superbiiz.com has the silver arrow sb-e for $83.99 with free shipping. I googled for a coupon code and got a 15% discount for a final price of $70.54. Shipping was via UPS and I received the cooler in good order the next day.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fpm1703*
> 
> www.superbiiz.com has the silver arrow sb-e for $83.99 with free shipping. I googled for a coupon code and got a 15% discount for a final price of $70.54. Shipping was via UPS and I received the cooler in good order the next day.


Fyi: Sales tax for Cali residents









Good find


----------



## solsamurai

FYI Thermalright sells *heatsick cleaner* made to shine up their coolers.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

It's a pity that there is no Thermalright "branches" in my country ... I would have been all over that ... but now it will cost around 300 cause of shipping and currency conversion ...

*:: EDIT ::*

But that is a nice find


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> It's a pity that there is no Thermalright "branches" in my country ... I would have been all over that ... but now it will cost around 300 cause of shipping and currency conversion ...
> *:: EDIT ::*
> But that is a nice find


Its ~$20 usd to ship to S. Africa via USPS First Class International. You can email ppcs.com if they offer this shipping option. Or you have have some one buy it for you and then ship it to you.

Tbh, i would try something available immediately like silver polish (or anything safe for nickel plating).


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its ~$20 usd to ship to S. Africa via USPS First Class International. You can email ppcs.com if they offer this shipping option. Or you have have some one buy it for you and then ship it to you.
> Tbh, i would try something available immediately like silver polish (or anything safe for nickel plating).


$20 + $9.99 = 29.99 = R247.20 ... lol ... so I was a bit off by saying 300 ... but not bad for a quick estimate ... ... I hate my country ...









I was also thinking get something locally to avoid waiting

PPCS.com ?? ... is this a site cause it says I am forbidden ...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> PPCS.com ?? ... is this a site cause it says I am forbidden ...


performance-pcs.com


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> performance-pcs.com










I knew that ...


----------



## doyll

NEVR-DULL
http://www.nevrdull.com/
http://www.amazon.com/George-Basch-Nevr-Dull-Wadding-Polish/dp/B000VPBMCO

Has been around a long time, works great, is cheap and a tin will last forever.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> NEVR-DULL
> http://www.nevrdull.com/
> http://www.amazon.com/George-Basch-Nevr-Dull-Wadding-Polish/dp/B000VPBMCO
> Has been around a long time, works great, is cheap and a tin will last forever.










... need to find this stuff locally


----------



## doyll

Ask at your local hardware / DIY store.
Check bike shops. It's an old standby for cleaning/polishing with bicycle and motorcycle owners.


----------



## icekreme1002

For anyone in Australia....
Finally we have a local sb-e supplier!








http://www.leetgion.com.au/silver-arrow-sb-e/

$89.50 + $14.70 shipping.
Better than the usual mark ups we seem to get i guess. Cost me $140 to get mine from USA.

PS - They sell the Ty-150 and 141 too. Woo!


----------



## doyll

`Good news! Sounds like a good price too.
Although the fans look a bit pricey to me.. TY-141 = £6.40-11.99 & TY-151 = £7.50-13.99 including 20% tax
Silver Arrow SB-E = £53.16-74.98 including tax


----------



## Gabedamien

Pet peeve: people, "concave" means that it is bowed in, i.e., the middle of the cooler base is farther from the IHS than the edges. The inside of a bowl is concave. Convex means bowed out, i.e., the middle of the cooler base is closer to the IHS than the edges. The outside of a bowl is convex.

I highly, highly doubt that any Thermalright cooler has a concave base. Every review of every model I have ever seen has reported it to be either flat or convex.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabedamien*
> 
> Pet peeve: people, "concave" means that it is bowed in, i.e., the middle of the cooler base is farther from the IHS than the edges. The inside of a bowl is concave. Convex means bowed out, i.e., the middle of the cooler base is closer to the IHS than the edges. The outside of a bowl is convex.
> I highly, highly doubt that any Thermalright cooler has a concave base. Every review of every model I have ever seen has reported it to be either flat or convex.


How about we just call the 'crowned' like roads are so the rain runs off.


----------



## Gabedamien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> How about we just call the 'crowned' like roads are so the rain runs off.


CRAZY TALK









Anyway if anyone has tried to shove the old SA (non-SBE) on a Maximus V Gene / Maximus IV Gene with any Asus DCII video card (these cards have a backplate) in PCIe slot #1, let me know. My composites suggest that there is like 1-2mm from the edge of the SA HS to the slot of the PCIe card, which very well may mean it is impossible given tolerances in my image composite (not to mention the backplate).

Considering going with the Venomous X and a 120mm fan instead since I know it'll fit much better, but I am concerned about what kinds of temps I might have on load with a 3770K at 4.2 GHz.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabedamien*
> 
> Pet peeve: people, "concave" means that it is bowed in, i.e., the middle of the cooler base is farther from the IHS than the edges. The inside of a bowl is concave. Convex means bowed out, i.e., the middle of the cooler base is closer to the IHS than the edges. The outside of a bowl is convex.
> I highly, highly doubt that any Thermalright cooler has a concave base. Every review of every model I have ever seen has reported it to be either flat or convex.


Qft, "Con*cave*" think of a cave with a crevice inside. "Con*vex*" I think of a vector point. I usually recall these analogies to distinguish between both


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> For anyone in Australia....
> Finally we have a local sb-e supplier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.leetgion.com.au/silver-arrow-sb-e/
> $89.50 + $14.70 shipping.
> Better than the usual mark ups we seem to get i guess. Cost me $140 to get mine from USA.
> PS - They sell the Ty-150 and 141 too. Woo!


Good find. No one is selling Thermalright kit in Oz anymore so this is good news.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabedamien*
> 
> CRAZY TALK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway if anyone has tried to shove the old SA (non-SBE) on a Maximus V Gene / Maximus IV Gene with any Asus DCII video card (these cards have a backplate) in PCIe slot #1, let me know. My composites suggest that there is like 1-2mm from the edge of the SA HS to the slot of the PCIe card, which very well may mean it is impossible given tolerances in my image composite (not to mention the backplate).
> Considering going with the Venomous X and a 120mm fan instead since I know it'll fit much better, but I am concerned about what kinds of temps I might have on load with a 3770K at 4.2 GHz.


Yeah you're looking at barely 1-2mm to spare. I can't remember the exact pages in this thread and another one but yeah it will be super tight fit.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabedamien*
> 
> Anyway if anyone has tried to shove the old SA (non-SBE) on a Maximus V Gene / Maximus IV Gene with any Asus DCII video card (these cards have a backplate) in PCIe slot #1, let me know. My composites suggest that there is like 1-2mm from the edge of the SA HS to the slot of the PCIe card, which very well may mean it is impossible given tolerances in my image composite (not to mention the backplate).
> Considering going with the Venomous X and a 120mm fan instead since I know it'll fit much better, but I am concerned about what kinds of temps I might have on load with a 3770K at 4.2 GHz.


http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=Silver+Arrow+Maximus+Gene&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=dwg&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=imvnsfd&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=i_E9UJaiN9CwiQeD7YGQCA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ

It looks awfully close, though it looks like there should be just enough room for things to fit as you said in your post. This might be one of those rare instances where a slightly sagging GPU would actually be a good thing









Ever since Intel shifted the CPU socket lower with the LGA 1155 series mobos, having a tower cooler like the Arrows has been a PITA for dual gpu + sound card layouts :/


----------



## Gabedamien

Thanks for the input guys. Looks like I won't be joining this club.







The SA would also block my 92/80mm fan GPU exhaust bracket (a weird fan placement on the Silverstone FT03) and be very close, if not too close, to the mPCIe mSATS SSD / Wifi combo chip of the Max V Gene. Not to mention it would make it impossible to mount the diagonal 120mm intake fan that blows on the VRMs / RAM. Basically, it would only be a couple °C better than a VenX for the CPU, but at the detriment of almost everything else in my build! LOL. I'll go with the VenX.

...Unless someone wants to recommend a better single-tower cooler than the VenX.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabedamien*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. Looks like I won't be joining this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA would also block my 92/80mm fan GPU exhaust bracket (a weird fan placement on the Silverstone FT03) and be very close, if not too close, to the mPCIe mSATS SSD / Wifi combo chip of the Max V Gene. Not to mention it would make it impossible to mount the diagonal 120mm intake fan that blows on the VRMs / RAM. Basically, it would only be a couple °C better than a VenX for the CPU, but at the detriment of almost everything else in my build! LOL. I'll go with the VenX.
> ...Unless someone wants to recommend a better single-tower cooler than the VenX.


The BeQuiet Dark Rock 2 is slightly smaller then then the highend coolers and compares very nicely to them.


----------



## Gabedamien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The BeQuiet Dark Rock 2 is slightly smaller then then the highend coolers and compares very nicely to them.


The DR2 looks beautiful but my research suggested it doesn't compare well thermally (lots of inconsistent results, but it may be that the base / mounting is problematic). Thanks for the suggestion though.

I don't want to go too off-topic. Maybe I'll make my own topic on coolers for my build. Or you can just PM me if you want to continue the conversation.

Thanks,
-G


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabedamien*
> 
> The DR2 looks beautiful but my research suggested it doesn't compare well thermally (lots of inconsistent results, but it may be that the base / mounting is problematic). Thanks for the suggestion though.
> I don't want to go too off-topic. Maybe I'll make my own topic on coolers for my build. Or you can just PM me if you want to continue the conversation.
> Thanks,
> -G


Please start a top single tower vs twin tower thread. Would be very interesting.


----------



## Gabedamien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Please start a top single tower vs twin tower thread. Would be very interesting.


Would it? Seems pretty clear-cut to me that Phanteks / Silver Arrow / NH-D14 are consistently, across all reviews, the top three air coolers ATM. After which the Archon / Megahalems / VenX / TRUE etc. follow close behind. Never saw anything to suggest that double-tower isn't better _when it fits_ (and when you can afford it). But you're welcome to start such a thread yourself.









In any case I've read so many reviews on coolers in the past couple months, I have a very strong sense of which coolers _consistently_ place where for noise vs ∆T, and the VenX wins out for me if I'm not going with a double tower.


----------



## doyll

I not saying single tower is as good as double tower..... but there are a few single towers that are not far from the top double towers in performance.

and you need to add Alpenfohn K2 / Deepcool Assassin to your top cooler list....









I saying it would be nice to see how all of the top coolers perform, both single towers and double towers.









And as this is Silver Arrow thread a new thread seems the appropriate way to go.


----------



## icekreme1002

NZXT Havik 140 got some very good reviews around the place too. Would have been on my top 5 single towers if the doubles didn't fit.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I not saying single tower is as good as double tower..... but there are a few single towers that are not far from the top double towers in performance.
> and you need to add Alpenfohn K2 / Deepcool Assassin to your top cooler list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saying it would be nice to see how all of the top coolers perform, both single towers and double towers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And *as this is Silver Arrow thread a new thread seems the appropriate way to go.*


Please do! Would be interesting.


----------



## solsamurai

Alright guys I'm helping a friend build his first gaming PC tomorrow. It will be the first time I install the SA on an Intel m/b and the first time installing the SB-E.







I would greatly appreciate your input on mounting to the m/b only. With everything else I'm fine. Thanks doods!









Also you may start to see a new individual start posting in this thread who has been following us for quite a while.









::cough:: TR rep ::cough::


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Alright guys I'm helping a friend build his first gaming PC tomorrow. It will be the first time I install the SA on an Intel m/b and the first time installing the SB-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your input on mounting to the m/b only. With everything else I'm fine. Thanks doods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you may start to see a new individual start posting in this thread who has been following us for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::cough:: TR rep ::cough::


Nice thing about LGA2011 is that the retention back plate is already installed. Just need the LGa2011 kit:

http://www.thermalright.com/news/?act=data&id=28


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice thing about LGA2011 is that the retention back plate is already installed. Just need the LGa2011 kit:
> http://www.thermalright.com/news/?act=data&id=28


My bad. I should have said it's a 1155 socket m/b.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> My bad. I should have said it's a 1155 socket m/b.


No worries, just use the intel backplate and thats it. I'm using an EK "True LGA1155" backplate with some screws. works great and very functional.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Alright guys I'm helping a friend build his first gaming PC tomorrow. It will be the first time I install the SA on an Intel m/b and the first time installing the SB-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your input on mounting to the m/b only. With everything else I'm fine. Thanks doods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you may start to see a new individual start posting in this thread who has been following us for quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::cough:: TR rep ::cough::


Installation is simple. You'll have no problems.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Good find. No one is selling Thermalright kit in Oz anymore so this is good news.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> For anyone in Australia....
> Finally we have a local sb-e supplier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.leetgion.com.au/silver-arrow-sb-e/
> $89.50 + $14.70 shipping.
> Better than the usual mark ups we seem to get i guess. Cost me $140 to get mine from USA.
> PS - They sell the Ty-150 and 141 too. Woo!


I've noticed that too! PCCG used to do Silver Arrows/Machos and some of their fans. But they stopped. It's such a shame I really do like their coolers and I'd feature them in friends builds and suggest them if I could easily get them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Installation is simple. You'll have no problems.


My SB-E was the 5th cooler I've ever installed, first dual tower and second thermalright one. It's quite easy and the mounting is rather good.









You will have no problems as long as you follow the instructions. The only thing that confused me were the fan clips but I got that eventually


----------



## solsamurai

Sounds like what I thought, thanks guys. I'll see if I can snap a couple pics as well.


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I've noticed that too! PCCG used to do Silver Arrows/Machos and some of their fans. But they stopped. It's such a shame I really do like their coolers and I'd feature them in friends builds and suggest them if I could easily get them.


Yeah sucks trying to get them here. My hr-01+ lasted 3 different cpus so was keen to give another thermalright cooler a go.
That site seems to be down though and fingers crossed it comes up again soon. I actually emailed them and they said they weren't actually ready and were trying to get the site done by next week, musta just been lucky to search and find them when i did.

I sure hope they finish soon cause i'm itching to buy a few more ty-141 fans!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Yeah sucks trying to get them here. My hr-01+ lasted 3 different cpus so was keen to give another thermalright cooler a go.
> That site seems to be down though and fingers crossed it comes up again soon. I actually emailed them and they said they weren't actually ready and were trying to get the site done by next week, musta just been lucky to search and find them when i did.
> I sure hope they finish soon cause i'm itching to buy a few more ty-141 fans!


Yeah, I'm looking at getting a third fan for my SB-E. Just for looks


----------



## Xaifodin

Got this bad boy installed in my system, and what a frustrating process it was. It was impossible to install it without taking the MB out, because those stupid plastic washers kept falling off.
Otherwise this is ONE HELL of a cooler - I mean everything about it is just awesome - Temps, looks, quality, noise







(Besides the fan color - i am very satisfied with it)




Temp wise, i am blown away by how effective it is. With a single TY-150 my i7-2600k @ 4.4 (1.3V) it reaches around 63-64°C (amb.25°) when running prime95 (small FFT's).
Strangely enough it even beats my custom WC loop with a single degree. But i am pretty sure the reason is the 2x120 rad i had wasn't that great after all.


----------



## doyll

Looks good.








Will the TY-141 fit in back? Assume RAM is too high for it to fit in front.


----------



## Xaifodin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the TY-141 fit in back? Assume RAM is too high for it to fit in front.


Well I can't mount the fan on the front, because of the tall ram heatspreaders. But there is plenty of space on the back for the fan, and I have tested with that setup - but it improved the temps with aprox 2°. So I didn't feel like it was worth it, with the added size and in particularly noise.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaifodin*
> 
> Well I can't mount the fan on the front, because of the tall ram heatspreaders. But there is plenty of space on the back for the fan, and I have tested with that setup - but it improved the temps with aprox 2°. So I didn't feel like it was worth it, with the added size and in particularly noise.


I assume you are not using motherboard PWM fan control on your cooler fans. Because if you were and your CPU is running at less than 40-50% you would not be able to hear the cooler fans.









I'm using a Phanteks cooler with TY-143 fans on a i7 920 @ 3.55GHz and cannot hear the CPU fans below 75-80% CPU load (800rpm). At 100% load fans spin 940rpm and CPU cores are never above 57c with 23c ambient. And Silver Arrow SB-E is at least as good as Phanteks TC14PE









Edit: Stock fans, TY-140 and TY-143 all perform almost identical temps at same rpm. TY-140/143 are a little quieter at same rpm as Phanteks fans. Below 750-800rpm the only thing I hear is my TX 650 PSU fan.


----------



## doyll

Had a little fun today comparing Thermalright TY-140 (700-1300rpm) and TY-143 (700-2500rpm) at same PWM signal and thought you might like to see the results.

TY-140 635 800 860 915 975 1010 1080 1110 1150 1215 1220 1270 1305 1330rpm
TY-143 605 800 950 1110 1260 1400 1550 1700 1850 2000 2150 2300 2400 2500rpm

As you can see up to 900rpm they are close to same rpm

TY-143 blew itself over at 1800rpm


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaifodin*
> 
> Got this bad boy installed in my system, and what a frustrating process it was. It was impossible to install it without taking the MB out, because those stupid plastic washers kept falling off.
> Otherwise this is ONE HELL of a cooler - I mean everything about it is just awesome - Temps, looks, quality, noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Besides the fan color - i am very satisfied with it)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp wise, i am blown away by how effective it is. With a single TY-150 my i7-2600k @ 4.4 (1.3V) it reaches around 63-64°C (amb.25°) when running prime95 (small FFT's).
> Strangely enough it even beats my custom WC loop with a single degree. But i am pretty sure the reason is the 2x120 rad i had wasn't that great after all.


Gorgeous pictures!







Makes me want to switch to SB-E and a single TY-150! I'll update the OP shortly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Had a little fun today comparing Thermalright TY-140 (700-1300rpm) and TY-143 (700-2500rpm) at same PWM signal and thought you might like to see the results.
> TY-140 635 800 860 915 975 1010 1080 1110 1150 1215 1220 1270 1305 1330rpm
> TY-143 605 800 950 1110 1260 1400 1550 1700 1850 2000 2150 2300 2400 2500rpm
> As you can see up to 900rpm they are close to same rpm
> *TY-143 blew itself over at 1800rpm*


Lol, nice.

EDIT: Installing the SB-E on my friends 1155 system was a breeze. Fan clips where a bit awkward but not that hard to figure out. Intel install procedure seems to be much easier vs. the SA. And yes, I installed it outside the case!


----------



## Ice009

Anyone know if you can use the Noctua NH-D14 fan clips with TY-140s? I just bought two of these second hand and wanted to use them on my NH-D14.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Anyone know if you can use the Noctua NH-D14 fan clips with TY-140s? I just bought two of these second hand and wanted to use them on my NH-D14.


Not sure. If not you can always use the tried and true ziptie screw!


----------



## Xaifodin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I assume you are not using motherboard PWM fan control on your cooler fans. Because if you were and your CPU is running at less than 40-50% you would not be able to hear the cooler fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a Phanteks cooler with TY-143 fans on a i7 920 @ 3.55GHz and cannot hear the CPU fans below 75-80% CPU load (800rpm). At 100% load fans spin 940rpm and CPU cores are never above 57c with 23c ambient. And Silver Arrow SB-E is at least as good as Phanteks TC14PE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Stock fans, TY-140 and TY-143 all perform almost identical temps at same rpm. TY-140/143 are a little quieter at same rpm as Phanteks fans. Below 750-800rpm the only thing I hear is my TX 650 PSU fan.


Why wouldn't I use Pwm function, it's just that i find the TY-141 not as quiet as the TY150 (@60-100%), so I left it like that - plus it looks better. Otherwise these fans are nothing you can call loud, definetly beats the phantek fans you are mentioning, in acoustics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Gorgeous pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to switch to SB-E and a single TY-150! I'll update the OP shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nice.


Thanks, i won't be making any changing to this cooler anytime soon, thats for sure


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaifodin*
> 
> Why wouldn't I use Pwm function, it's just that i find the TY-141 not as quiet as the TY150 (@60-100%), so I left it like that - plus it looks better. Otherwise these fans are nothing you can call loud, definetly beats the phantek fans you are mentioning, in acoustics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by Xaifodin View Post
> Well I can't mount the fan on the front, because of the tall ram heatspreaders. But there is plenty of space on the back for the fan, and I have tested with that setup - but it improved the temps with aprox 2°. So I didn't feel like it was worth it, with the added size *and in particularly noise*.


No idea why you might not have been using PWM. You said *and in particularly noise* Noise with these fans is usually associaed with rpm. When PWM is setup to run low rpm when CPU is not hot the do not make *noise*.

You make Phanteks sound like they are very inferior to TY-140/141/143/150. What is your bases for your statements about Thermalright vs Phanteks? Yes they are better than Phanteks in acoustics and airflow, but pnly marginally. At low rpm they virtually identical. I say this because I have actually compared them to TY-140/143. I do not have any TY-150 fans, but have played extensively with TY-140/143 and Phanteks.


----------



## Xaifodin

That is correct - at low rpm's they are practically inaudible, but I can't say the same for 100% fan speed. The 150 is more comfortable in that regard, even at 100%. And I like my components as silent as possible.

Well according to this test, the Thermalright fans beats the phantekts in the acoustic department. And I only said that they were better - not by how much.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e_6.html#sect0


----------



## doyll

The way mine are setup at 3.66GHz cpu doesn't make enough heat to utilize 100% fan speed. On Prime temps max at 59c core with fans at 950-1000rpm depending on ambient... so noise is not an issue... well except for my TX650 ver2 PSU. Can always here it running.









I need to get it in gear and overclock some more. Problem is I'm not much good at it so usually end up depending on friends telling me what changes to make... and it's doing everything I want at 3.66GHz. :


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The way mine are setup at 3.66GHz cpu doesn't make enough heat to utilize 100% fan speed. On Prime temps max at 59c core with fans at 950-1000rpm depending on ambient... so noise is not an issue... well except for my TX650 ver2 PSU. Can always here it running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get it in gear and overclock some more. Problem is I'm not much good at it so usually end up depending on friends telling me what changes to make... and it's doing everything I want at 3.66GHz. :


42x100 and bump the voltage to 1.350-1.400 depending on your cpu. My old 950 and 920 were able to hit 4.4 with lots tweaking and voltage but both could easily hit 4.2 with just the bclk and multiplier with some more voltage. I'm sure yours can do 4.0.


----------



## chrisexv6

Im not a member of the club (yet!), so pardon if I should start another thread but I figured Id ask here first.

I plan on picking up a Silver Arrow to use for my i3570k on an ASRock Extreme4 mobo, HIS IceQ 7870, all in a HAF 912 case. Before I order all of the parts, can anyone verify this will fit? My research says it will, but figured Id ask the experts first.

Also, out of curiosity, is the original SA better/worse/same as the SB-E version? Im looking for a good balance of cooling and quiet, the SA seems to be that but Ive seen mixed opinions of the SB-E vs original version.

Thanks in advance.

-Chris


----------



## starships

Why can't I find the silver arrow anywhere in Canada? Only place that even has it listed is Memory Express and they've been out of stock for what seems like a while.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> Why can't I find the silver arrow anywhere in Canada? Only place that even has it listed is Memory Express and they've been out of stock for what seems like a while.


Your looking for the original Silver Arrow? That's EOL, you might want to look for the forums, ebay, etc for that one. The SB-E is available in many places.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Your looking for the original Silver Arrow? That's EOL, you might want to look for the forums, ebay, etc for that one. The SB-E is available in many places.


I meant either of them, actually I can't seem to find much of Thermalright anything. I've checked Newegg, NCIX, ME, Canada Computers, DirectCanada, and a bunch of other random sites.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> I meant either of them, actually I can't seem to find much of Thermalright anything. I've checked Newegg, NCIX, ME, Canada Computers, DirectCanada, and a bunch of other random sites.


the original one is no longer in production (EOL: end of life) so you have to look for them used.

Ncix carries the the IFX-14. kinda of pricey. I haven't seen newegg carry any thermalright products. Check ebay for a seller who can ship to canada.


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> the original one is no longer in production (EOL: end of life) so you have to look for them used.
> Ncix carries the the IFX-14. kinda of pricey. I haven't seen newegg carry any thermalright products. Check ebay for a seller who can ship to canada.


I'm familiar with the term. But, NCIX US is still carrying the silver arrow, ME has them in stock at local stores, I thought there was still some stock circling around. And the SB-E is just a ghost.

Going to have to go with an alternative.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starships*
> 
> I'm familiar with the term. But, NCIX US is still carrying the silver arrow, ME has them in stock at local stores, I thought there was still some stock circling around. And the SB-E is just a ghost.
> Going to have to go with an alternative.


Performance-pcs.com has them and they ship to Canada. Its like ~$35 usd to ship to canada. I would just keep looking. You can't go wrong with a Phanteks, NHD-14, or others.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33734


----------



## motherpuncher

I've got a SB-e on the way. Currently running a Thermalright True 120 Copper. It's done a great job for me running a Phenom II x4 at 4.1Ghz the last year and a half or so. I also have a FX-8120 coming and want to get the most I can out of it so that's why I chose the SB-e.


----------



## solsamurai

Right on. Be sure to post some pics when it's installed.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I've got a SB-e on the way. Currently running a Thermalright True 120 Copper. It's done a great job for me running a Phenom II x4 at 4.1Ghz the last year and a half or so. I also have a FX-8120 coming and want to get the most I can out of it so that's why I chose the SB-e.


Please record before and after temps at load. `Very intersted to see how the 2 coolers compare in real life.
Please add them to Top Cooler Thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1301137/the-top-coolers-thread-twins-singles-and as am trying to build a database of top coolers.


----------



## motherpuncher

Here are some pics of the rig as it sits now. Everything should be coming in by this weekend and then I'll run the tests and take new pics...


----------



## mezmenir

Greetings SA Club,

I just have a quick question regarding the SA and SA SB-E. From what I've read, the SB-E version performs it's best with lower speed fans, and the SA performs better with higher speed fans- but I haven't seen a direct comparison between the two that includes their stock fans.

How does the SA stack up against the SA SB-E assuming you don't change anything? What about adding AP-30's to it, which do you think would perform better? Scythe (Nidec) AP30 that is; high speed, high pressure fans.

Sort of torn between the SA and the SA SB-E... I did order an NH-D14 yesterday while Newegg had them on the Shellshocker sale, but subsequently halted the order because I've seen a little bad rap regarding the D14 recently, where they just underperform badly. Sale was awesome... but I still really am leaning twoard the SA/SA-SB-E.

Any input much appreciated,
Mezmenir

EDIT: Basically, which would you recommend for my build? Assuming I leave the stock fans on it. AP30's are infact hellishly loud, but they cool so good.


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Greetings SA Club,
> I just have a quick question regarding the SA and SA SB-E. From what I've read, the SB-E version performs it's best with lower speed fans, and the SA performs better with higher speed fans- but I haven't seen a direct comparison between the two that includes their stock fans.
> How does the SA stack up against the SA SB-E assuming you don't change anything? What about adding AP-30's to it, which do you think would perform better? Scythe (Nidec) AP30 that is; high speed, high pressure fans.
> Sort of torn between the SA and the SA SB-E... I did order an NH-D14 yesterday while Newegg had them on the Shellshocker sale, but subsequently halted the order because I've seen a little bad rap regarding the D14 recently, where they just underperform badly. Sale was awesome... but I still really am leaning twoard the SA/SA-SB-E.
> Any input much appreciated,
> Mezmenir
> EDIT: Basically, which would you recommend for my build? Assuming I leave the stock fans on it. AP30's are infact hellishly loud, but they cool so good.


Can help a little but may just confuse you (& me) more.

I'm pretty sure your on the money with SB-e being better with low speed fans, i recall reading something like that a few times too.

But the stock fans of the same size (140mm) on both coolers perform the same. Standard silver arrow comes with 2 (ty-140) fans and the sb-e comes with 1 ty-141 + 1 ty-150 larger fan. The only difference is the newer version (ty-141) has better bearings.

As for your system, I briefly ran mine on an AMD 1055t @ 1.375v, 3.8ghz and it drastically reduced my temps with just the 1 ty-150 fan compared to my old Thermalright hr-01+ with push pull noctua p-fans. (see pg 230 for a pic).

This cooler with nearly any fan setup is probably more than enough for all but the craziest AMD overclocks. Either cooler will suit you very well. Also, as you will find skimming the thread most are very happy with the thermalright fans including myself so maybe see how they go then decide on others. The ty-150 is great in most setups as it blows air over the bottom of the cooler onto ram, vrms etc.

Something else to consider may be future proofing.....
I was planning and have now done an I7 2011 upgrade which is a much hotter chip and only the sb-e comes with mounting for this socket.

Good luck!


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Can help a little but may just confuse you (& me) more.
> I'm pretty sure your on the money with SB-e being better with low speed fans, i recall reading something like that a few times too.
> But the stock fans of the same size (140mm) on both coolers perform the same. Standard silver arrow comes with 2 (ty-140) fans and the sb-e comes with 1 ty-141 + 1 ty-150 larger fan. The only difference is the newer version (ty-141) has better bearings.
> As for your system, I briefly ran mine on an AMD 1055t @ 1.375v, 3.8ghz and it drastically reduced my temps with just the 1 ty-150 fan compared to my old Thermalright hr-01+ with push pull noctua p-fans. (see pg 230 for a pic).
> This cooler with nearly any fan setup is probably more than enough for all but the craziest AMD overclocks. Either cooler will suit you very well. Also, as you will find skimming the thread most are very happy with the thermalright fans including myself so maybe see how they go then decide on others. The ty-150 is great in most setups as it blows air over the bottom of the cooler onto ram, vrms etc.
> Something else to consider may be future proofing.....
> I was planning and have now done an I7 2011 upgrade which is a much hotter chip and only the sb-e comes with mounting for this socket.
> Good luck!


Well I didn't want to have to reduce my clocks, as the H80 is actually not terrible with a pair of AP30 fans on it. Could have went with AP31's but in reality, the bottleneck is the pump with anything faster.

I typically run 4.2 @ 1.475 (now you see why I have a dead board, hah) and my temperatures have been decent, but I definitely want to go back to air. So I was most curious about which SA would be best suited to it. I probably won't be changing chips until Haswell / IB-E / Steamroller, so that's not too be a deal for me, I was more into the cooling performance









If I do get an SA, I'm likely to leave the stock fans on it because of the weight. AP30 are a really heavy fan, and I don't want to destroy my board (ordering a Crosshair V Formula 2 on Friday). The added cooling to the VRM is also nice (TY-150 center), so that is definitely a plus.


----------



## solsamurai

From what I've seen using a TY-150 in the center of the SA in my current setup (TY-140/TY-150) it didn't drop the VRM temps that much. Maybe 1-2c so don't expect much from that with the SB-E. Also keep in mind others with Asus Intel boards similar to yours (Rampage models) have had clearance issues with the top PCI-e x16 slots. I'm very interested to see how it goes with the Crosshair.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Something else to consider may be future proofing.....
> I was planning and have now done an I7 2011 upgrade which is a much hotter chip and only the sb-e comes with mounting for this socket.
> Good luck!


Not even remotely true!









Phanteks has 2011 mounting,
Noctua gives you free upgrade if you have older cooler and of course the D14 SE2011 has 2011 mount.
Thermaltake Frio Extreme has all mounts
Assassin has all mounts.


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> From what I've seen using a TY-150 in the center of the SA in my current setup (TY-140/TY-150) it didn't drop the VRM temps that much. Maybe 1-2c so don't expect much from that with the SB-E.


I suppose it depends a lot on setup. Thought it was worth mentioning though. On my amd system the VRMs were not something i worried about at all, but with the 2011, cpu throttling due to overheating vrms is a pretty common issue.

During prime If i stop my ty-150 the vrms become to hot to touch very quickly like burning fingers instant pull away scary hot. But with the ty-150 its touchable... well just, maybe we'll just say a little less burny. Def feels a little more than a 1-2c difference in my case, but now i'm curious and going to find my infrared thermometer.... hahaha

Results - not sure of accuracy cause its hard to get the thermometer in there but wiggling it in sideways i got it pretty close to where id want it. I set it to record max temp and did around 20 attempts at each measurement. These are the highest readings i got.
20mins of prime with ty-141 vrm heatsink @ 89c (CPU 4.6ghz @ 1.368v max 79c)
20mins of prime with ty-141 + ty-150 vrm heatsink @ 70c (CPU 4.6ghz @ 1.368v max 74c)

Even taking some error into account this is still a massive and worthwhile difference for me.

Out of curiosity I'm going to keep running the single ty-141 and prime for a while and see if it does eventually throttle the cpu. I think the single ty-141 may just be enough, but am honestly not sure of the VRM temp limit where throttling starts. I dare say on a hot day with no ty-150 i would be getting mighty close.....

Anyway, point of story - effects on vrms, ram etc will surely depend on setup. (Hopefully this helped another i7 2011 user choose the godly sb-e 
As solsamurai states, assumably about his amd setup and similar, it may make very little difference on VRM temps if any.....


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Not even remotely true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks has 2011 mounting,
> Noctua gives you free upgrade if you have older cooler and of course the D14 SE2011 has 2011 mount.
> Thermaltake Frio Extreme has all mounts
> Assassin has all mounts.


Sheesh! If i read it correctly he was asking about standard silver arrow vs sb-e. They are the only 2 i was talking about


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Sheesh! If i read it correctly he was asking about standard silver arrow vs sb-e. They are the only 2 i was talking about


Sorry. I was reading it and thinking of coolers in general, not just SA & SA SB-E:doh:


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Sorry. I was reading it and thinking of coolers in general, not just SA & SA SB-E:doh:


Lol all good doyll. I had actually edited my post to say..... 'unlike u to jump to these kind of conclusions doyll! , u must have that latest cooler thread u started on the brain!!!' ;-) lol


----------



## doyll

Brain?? I thought they said pain so didn't get any.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> From what I've seen using a TY-150 in the center of the SA in my current setup (TY-140/TY-150) it didn't drop the VRM temps that much. Maybe 1-2c so don't expect much from that with the SB-E. Also keep in mind others with Asus Intel boards similar to yours (Rampage models) have had clearance issues with the top PCI-e x16 slots. I'm very interested to see how it goes with the Crosshair.


Hmm, I was not aware of this clearance problem. Has anyone actually tried one on a Crosshair V board somewhere online? I'm going to go see if I can find anything. That would sort of be bad, since I need space between my 470s, kinda need the top slot. Thanks for the input!

About the VRM, the TY150 might help on a board like the Crosshair, it has a rather large VRM heatsink on it, so it would get a lot of the flow from the bottom of the fan.

As for RAM, lol. Just lol. This RAM doesn't even get warm, that's with no airflow as my board is sitting on top of a box right now.


----------



## doyll

Keep in mind SA SB-E is 155mm wide, 130mm deep, 164mm high looking at it from front of case with rear exhaust.

155mm wide meand 78mm each side of CPU centerline... 78mm center of CPU to PCI slot.

With TY-140/141/143 being 152x141mm no additional width but with TY-150 being 168mm means 84mm from center of CPU.









Assume you will be using low profile RAM. If your case is 175mm clearance your ram will need to be 34mm or shorter for 140mm fan to set above it.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Keep in mind SA SB-E is 155mm wide, 130mm deep, 164mm high looking at it from front of case with rear exhaust.
> 155mm wide meand 78mm each side of CPU centerline... 78mm center of CPU to PCI slot.
> With TY-140/141/143 being 152x141mm no additional width but with TY-150 being 168mm means 84mm from center of CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assume you will be using low profile RAM. If your case is 175mm clearance your ram will need to be 34mm or shorter for 140mm fan to set above it.


My RAM is shoter than the clips that holds it in







Gotta love Samsung wonderram haha. 84mm from the center of the CPU, hmm. Need the measurements of the Crosshair as I don't physically have the board yet. It probably wouldn't apply to a different ASUS board would it? I could measure the one I currently have- but that is probably irrelevant


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Hmm, I was not aware of this clearance problem. Has anyone actually tried one on a Crosshair V board somewhere online? I'm going to go see if I can find anything. That would sort of be bad, since I need space between my 470s, kinda need the top slot. Thanks for the input!
> About the VRM, the TY150 *might help on a board like the Crosshair, it has a rather large VRM heatsink on it*, so it would get a lot of the flow from the bottom of the fan.
> As for RAM, lol. Just lol. This RAM doesn't even get warm, that's with no airflow as my board is sitting on top of a box right now.


I did see that when I looked up the board before my last post. You may actually see a more noticeable difference with the SB-E vs. something like one of those Corsair water blah blahs.









A decently powerful mid-case fan may also prove helpful in your situation.









*EDIT:* Here's the SA on the last Formula board. *Clicky.*


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Hmm, I was not aware of this clearance problem. Has anyone actually tried one on a Crosshair V board somewhere online? I'm going to go see if I can find anything. That would sort of be bad, since I need space between my 470s, kinda need the top slot. Thanks for the input!
> About the VRM, the TY150 might help on a board like the Crosshair, it has a rather large VRM heatsink on it, so it would get a lot of the flow from the bottom of the fan.
> As for RAM, lol. Just lol. This RAM doesn't even get warm, that's with no airflow as my board is sitting on top of a box right now.


Good thought about TY-150 helping cool VRM.







On that thought I've been considering the idea of some 30mm fans setting under cooler blowing on VRM.









I'm using a paper towel sleeve with a 40mm fan on the end blowing on my northbridge. Combined with removing the blue covers it's lowered temp 15-20c.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I did see that when I looked up the board before my last post. You may actually see a more noticeable difference with the SB-E vs. something like one of those Corsair water blah blahs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A decently powerful mid-case fan may also prove helpful in your situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Here's the SA on the last Formula board. *Clicky.*


Thanks a ton for that link!







It does look MIGHTY close to that card though, at least the slot is still usable. I notice, it isn't much larger in width than the DIMM slots, or- at least it doesn't appear that way. So it should fit, yeh









+Rep'd

Now about the Sabertooth 990 R2... (still sort of torn on that board, but I'll probably just end up getting the Crosshair anyway, I know me)... Haha







At least the SA color scheme would go half decent with that board.









EDIT:
Quote:


> Good thought about TY-150 helping cool VRM. On that thought I've been considering the idea of some 30mm fans setting under cooler blowing on VRM.


Just experienced VRM failure not too long ago. Don't plan on doing this again, haha. It was probably pretty starved due to the H80, but it seemed to work fine for a year. :/

Some smaller fans actually might help, I might try that, but I've got nothing. Just a bunch of 120+. Sort of curious about shrouding the NB/VRM heatsink with a blower fan a la GPU style, but that is probably beyond my mod skill hah.


----------



## solsamurai

You can always *paint the fans*....


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Some smaller fans actually might help, I might try that, but I've got nothing. Just a bunch of 120+. Sort of curious about shrouding the NB/VRM heatsink with a blower fan a la GPU style, but that is probably beyond my mod skill hah.


Building a shroud / duct is really easy. I use file folders for material.. or whatever card stock. Start by measuring and making up each side and fold for different sides. I fold a 10-12mm edge for gluing to next piece and glue with glue stick or tape pieces together. Don't worry about what it looks like. Just make sure it works. Then I use that as pattern to make a nice looking one and use spray paint of color I want it to be. Works great!

Click on my avatar and enlarge it. If you look real close you can see a black shroud on top fan ducting air to top vent.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Keep in mind SA SB-E is 155mm wide, 130mm deep, 164mm high looking at it from front of case with rear exhaust.
> 155mm wide meand 78mm each side of CPU centerline... 78mm center of CPU to PCI slot.
> With TY-140/141/143 being 152x141mm no additional width but with TY-150 being 168mm means 84mm from center of CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assume you will be using low profile RAM. If your case is 175mm clearance your ram will need to be 34mm or shorter for 140mm fan to set above it.


Don't know why i didn't think of a little algebra before, it just came to me. I set images of both boards I had in mind to scale- (rough estimates!, I know this isn't perfect)- with my old Gigabyte board, by using the measurements of the DIMM slots.

According to a little quick and dirty calculation, the Crosshair V Formula-Z has ~80.65mm of safe clearance, and the Sabertooth R2 has ~91.875mm of safe clearance (socket-center to PCI slot). The heatsink itself would fit, at 155mm wide, but I'd have to replace the TY150, or it's going to sit on my GPU







... Might go with the sabertooth, or possibly- the NON-SBE Silver Arrow.

Which do you think is smarter? Different board, different cooler?... Sabertooth over the Crosshair would have me some money too, no doubt. Ordering soon, got paid- wewt.


----------



## doyll

Coolers I can give reasonable guidelines, but I'm not up on motherboards.

Changing from 150 to 141 is no big deal if you have 141 fan clips. Not sure what comes with SA SB-E. Using 140mm instead of 150 will not hurt performs.. Only running 1x 140mm will decrease cooling by 1-2c.

Silver Arrow SB-E is a great cooler but there are several others with it at front of pack
Alpenfohn K2 / aka Deepcool Assassin
Noctua D14 tried & true
Phanteks PH-TC14PE in 4 colors is a great cooler.. what I'm using.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Coolers I can give reasonable guidelines, but I'm not up on motherboards.
> Changing from 150 to 141 is no big deal if you have 141 fan clips. Not sure what comes with SA SB-E. Using 140mm instead of 150 will not hurt performs.. Only running 1x 140mm will decrease cooling by 1-2c.
> Silver Arrow SB-E is a great cooler but there are several others with it at front of pack
> Alpenfohn K2 / aka Deepcool Assassin
> Noctua D14 tried & true
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE in 4 colors is a great cooler.. what I'm using.


I have seen a lot of unsatisfied talk about the D14 very recently. I actually ordered one and ended up halting it because I was worried about wasting $70- if I did that, I could just buy another H80.

The Silver Arrow (Non-SBE) is just as good, isn't it?... and what about 120mm fans, can you like, ziptie them to the cooler effectively? I have plenty of zipties in various sizes, and a pair of Nidec AP30 fans going to waste. Haha.

The only clearance problem IS that TY-150, so- either SA would fit I reckon. Probably worth it to save the 50 bucks and get the Sabertooth R2. No "ghetto rigging" a heatsink in that case. They are both basically the same board anyway, so. Eh. Why does this have to be so difficult- haha.

I have seen a few good things for the PHTC14PE, but I wanted something that I were assured to not have to gimp my clock to use. As it was, it pretty much maxed out an H80 (pump bottleneck), so- anything that performs at that level, and the Silver Arrow(s) seemed to fit that bill and then some. That and they look pretty good too.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I have seen a lot of unsatisfied talk about the D14 very recently. I actually ordered one and ended up halting it because I was worried about wasting $70- if I did that, I could just buy another H80.
> The Silver Arrow (Non-SBE) is just as good, isn't it?... and what about 120mm fans, can you like, ziptie them to the cooler effectively? I have plenty of zipties in various sizes, and a pair of Nidec AP30 fans going to waste. Haha.
> The only clearance problem IS that TY-150, so- either SA would fit I reckon. Probably worth it to save the 50 bucks and get the Sabertooth R2. No "ghetto rigging" a heatsink in that case. They are both basically the same board anyway, so. Eh. Why does this have to be so difficult- haha.
> I have seen a few good things for the PHTC14PE, but I wanted something that I were assured to not have to gimp my clock to use. As it was, it pretty much maxed out an H80 (pump bottleneck), so- anything that performs at that level, and the Silver Arrow(s) seemed to fit that bill and then some. That and they look pretty good too.


Its an awesome cooler. The fans are 140mm but the holes are 120mm. The fan clips included secure the fans using these holes. Basically, a 120mm fan will work with the fan clips. They're going for ~$50 used and they perform superbly are super quiet.


----------



## doyll

Top air is better than H80.. a couple are as good as or better than H100

Old Silver Arrow is about same as new SB-E.. SB-E cools a little better at low air speed and old SA is little better as high air speed. Not enough to worry about.

I haven't hear of any problems with Noctua. Please educate me.

Sound clips of top cooler for comparison
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/488-test-thermalright-archon-sb-e.html?showall=0&start=6
review also shows cooing comparison with others.









Top cooler comparison on 117-345 watt heat.
http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cpu-cooler-review-database-89014.html

H100/Silver Arrow SB-E and SB-E Extreme video
http://www.thermalright.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA1155%252F1156/Thermalright/artikel/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+Extreme.html
jump in to 3:40 for results.

Would seem the SA SB-E vs SA SB-E Extreme results indicate SB-E works very well at high air speed.


----------



## doyll

I'm a firm believer in buying used whenever possible. My Phanteks was "used" but never installed for £45.00 when new was £75.00.. and it came with 3 fans!. My R2 was £25 used with no fans. New with 3 fans £80. GA-X58A-UD3R rev 2 for £55, new was £150. Just today bought i7 980 £182, new £5-600. 3x4GB ram £50 used. My fans were new but on special.. TY-140 £6.00 and FN053 £4.00. Gigabyte HD 5770 Silent Cell £60 uses, new was £150. My HDDs were all new, PSU was new because needed it yesterday.







But wife's TX750 was £65 used 2 weeks.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Has anyone tried changing the TY's for Corsair's AF/SP fans ? ... ... Would the mounting clips still work ??


----------



## mezmenir

Trying to find that post/review that had got' a bad batch of NH-D14s, will update when I come across it again, but it definitely didn't seem good. Hah.

On a side note, I have finally give up and decided to order. Ended up going with the Crosshair flavor (instead of Sabertooth), and a Phanteks TC14PE- in red, with black phanteks fans







Hopefully it gets here Tuesday-ish.

There's just no realistic way to get the SBE to fit on the Crosshair Z with SLI, so, figure it would do with a Phanteks cooler.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Trying to find that post/review that had got' a bad batch of NH-D14s, will update when I come across it again, but it definitely didn't seem good. Hah.


No problem. Was just curious.
You needThermalright TY-143 fans on red Phanteks


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> No problem. Was just curious.
> You needThermalright TY-143 fans on red Phanteks


I kinda like the black on white look of the Phanteks with the red sink, definitely fits the board it will be going on







. Yours, looks pretty nice mounted- good color. The reference pictures don't really show it so well.

What I really want are some 140mm AP-31 equivalent fans.. one can dream


----------



## doyll

Black and white? You need Thermalright TY-147 fans


----------



## doyll

I've played around with stock fans, TY--140 and TY-143. TY fans cool better and are quieter then stock fans.
First is stock, 2nd is TY-140. Caster base give better airflow to bottom fans. In 2nd notice the duct on top of top fan to top vent to push hot exhaust out of case.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Black and white? You need Thermalright TY-147 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm hoping to get a couple of these eventually. I don't have a patio in my apartment so I can't paint my current TY fans.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Has anyone tried changing the TY's for Corsair's AF/SP fans ? ... ... Would the mounting clips still work ??


On the SA they should mount just fine. You may have to try more inventive methods for the SB-E.


----------



## icekreme1002

Oooo also interested in those b&w ones. Anyone know much about them? google skills failing....

Are there a recoloured ty-141? or just a single bearing version?

I recently ordered some white 122cfm bitfenix 140mm fans for my case so these would look great on the cooler

Edit: typical, as soon as i post i find it....
http://thermalright.de/CPU+Kuehler/artikel/Thermalright+HR-02+Macho+Rev.A+(BW)+-+CPU+Kuehler.html

Hyper-flow bearing apparently so guess its a recoloured ty-140.

Not on the .com website threw me. Hope I can get my hands on a few of them soon!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Oooo also interested in those b&w ones. Anyone know much about them? google skills failing....
> Are there a recoloured ty-141? or just a single bearing version?
> I recently ordered some white 122cfm bitfenix 140mm fans for my case so these would look great on the cooler
> Edit: typical, as soon as i post i find it....
> http://thermalright.de/CPU+Kuehler/artikel/Thermalright+HR-02+Macho+Rev.A+(BW)+-+CPU+Kuehler.html
> Hyper-flow bearing apparently so guess its a recoloured ty-140.
> Not on the .com website threw me. Hope I can get my hands on a few of them soon!


Have seen TY-147 pics on web with both TY-140 & TY-141 blade design. no idea when they will even release HR-02 and fans will be much later. Still can't get TY-143 and SA SB-E Extreme has been out for like 6 months.


----------



## icekreme1002

Yeah true, I won't hold my breath for anytime soon then I guess.

Might even see how the bitfenix fans go on the cooler in the meantime, the specs on them are pretty decent, looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## doyll

Thermalright is terrible at getting product to market. Even worse at giving correct specs.. Their website spec for TY-140/141/143 is 160x140 when they are actually 151x141... Finally 2 days ago after I badgered a rep on here about how specs for SA SB-E Extreme specs saying it came with TY-150 & TY-141 fans to change it... he said it showed TY-143.. I looks and measurements were 170x150mm TY-150 spec.. Finally he changed them to right measurements but SA SB-E specs
Quote:


> TY-141 Length 170mm x Width 26.5mm x Height 150mm










Massive housing for a 140mm fan.


----------



## chrisexv6

Took the plunge last night. Silver Arrow SB-E will be the CPU cooler on my new build.

If I did my research correctly, the PSU fan is going to be the loudest part of the PC. Not a bad situation to end up in!


----------



## marsey99

can i come play too?

i dont have the sa but i have the heatsink it was based on









ifx-14


----------



## wermad

Well, I can't run my SA vertically on my WS since it slightly creeps into the top slot. Also, I have to jam the retention bracket if I want to run it vertically. going to run in horizontally.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> can i come play too?
> i dont have the sa but i have the heatsink it was based on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ifx-14
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OLD SCHOOL!







I completely forgot about this one! OP update in the next hour...busy at work today.


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> can i come play too?
> i dont have the sa but i have the heatsink it was based on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ifx-14


Nice!
And it seems you have the number 2 result for ifx-14 images on google too! Knew i recognised that pic, even though some else seems to have stolen it for the post its on... lol


----------



## chrisexv6

Mind if I ask what the cool mini-heatsink looking thing is hanging off that board? Im not even sure I need one, but it looks so cool I want one!


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> Mind if I ask what the cool mini-heatsink looking thing is hanging off that board? Im not even sure I need one, but it looks so cool I want one!


It comes with the ifx-14. Its a backside cooler. Check out thermalright page.
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/ifx-14/product_cpu_cooler_ifx-14.html

You can get similar, or might even be the same separately, like the ifx-10. (backside cooler only)
For many years i thought about trying one on my old hr-01+ but never pulled the trigger. If you google around most reviews show it doesn't improve temps by more than 1-2c on the larger coolers. But seems to have better results with smaller coolers which makes a lot of sense.


----------



## mezmenir

Now that my build is whole, and can be easily visualized- I am glad I went with the Phanteks cooler. As seen in the image below, an SA or SASBE would more than likely be shorting my card. There is almost no clearance between the fan clips and the card, and this cooler is noticibly thinner than the SASBE.



Thanks for the help/recommendations before the purchases!


----------



## wermad

Thanks for all the help again guys. With a new baby on the way, I'm switching back to water cooling mainly to reduce the gpu(s) heat and noise. Sold my 2nd lovely SA to another member.










-wermad


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks for all the help again guys. With a new baby on the way, I'm switching back to water cooling mainly to reduce the gpu(s) heat and noise. Sold my 2nd lovely SA to another member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -wermad


Lol, it never stops!


----------



## madcow007

Finally decided to join the club.



Case: Antec Solo 2
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol, it never stops!


wife issued ultimatum, get rid of it all or make it quiet and less heat. Gpu(s) are the worst of the lot. Might as well add the cpu too.

Thanks Sol







, you've been very helpful and insightful


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> wife issued ultimatum, get rid of it all or make it quiet and less heat. Gpu(s) are the worst of the lot. Might as well add the cpu too.
> Thanks Sol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you've been very helpful and insightful


Sounds like your system is in the bedroom? That's the situation I have but my wife never said anything about the noise...even when our son was an infant sleeping next to the bed. Lol, probably because I'm crazy particular about certain frequencies she claims only I can hear!







I'm sure if I was folding on a pair of GTX's she'd think different.

Feel free to check in on the club here and there. You're experience is just as valuable as the rest of us!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcow007*
> 
> Finally decided to join the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Antec Solo 2
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3


OP updated. Good to know the SB-E fits in that case.


----------



## doyll

Glad it all worked out for you.









Good looking rig. too.









Sorry for the downer but looks like me like your case feet are too short. You need 40-50mm bottom clearance for bottom fans to get reasonable airflow.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Sounds like your system is in the bedroom? That's the situation I have but my wife never said anything about the noise...even when our son was an infant sleeping next to the bed. Lol, probably because I'm crazy particular about certain frequencies she claims only I can hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if I was folding on a pair of GTX's she'd think different.
> Feel free to check in on the club here and there. You're experience is just as valuable as the rest of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP updated. Good to know the SB-E fits in that case.


I have a separate small office next to our bedroom where my rig sits. Air cooling gpu(s) is just a tad bit loud, especially three of them. I also got a chance to upgrade to something powerful and water cool it.

I'll keep an eye on thread if there are unanswered questions


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Glad it all worked out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking rig. too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the downer but looks like me like your case feet are too short. You need 40-50mm bottom clearance for bottom fans to get reasonable airflow.


Yep, and while the case alone might not have that, it sits under my window on a ~25mm thick rack. Used to be the keyboard tray to my desk, before I modded' it slightly. It's all perforated though, so it definitely helps the bottom fan


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Yep, and while the case alone might not have that, it sits under my window on a ~25mm thick rack. Used to be the keyboard tray to my desk, before I modded' it slightly. It's all perforated though, so it definitely helps the bottom fan


----------



## motherpuncher

Went from this....



To this....



And it's working out great. As you can see I used my old fans instead of the stock fans because I get better temps out of them. The SA Sb-e was behind the 120 Copper by a few degrees until I switched the fans, now the SA SB-e outperforms it by about 2c at load. Not a lot but it does make me feel better knowing it's staying a little cooler running a FX-8120 at 4.7Ghz.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> Went from this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's working out great. As you can see I used my old fans instead of the stock fans because I get better temps out of them. The SA Sb-e was behind the 120 Copper by a few degrees until I switched the fans, now the SA SB-e outperforms it by about 2c at load. Not a lot but it does make me feel better knowing it's staying a little cooler running a FX-8120 at 4.7Ghz.


OP updated.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> And it's working out great. As you can see I used my old fans instead of the stock fans because I get better temps out of them. The SA Sb-e was behind the 120 Copper by a few degrees until I switched the fans, now the SA SB-e outperforms it by about 2c at load. Not a lot but it does make me feel better knowing it's staying a little cooler running a FX-8120 at 4.7Ghz.


I think SA SB-E is starving for air... Looks like your intake fan is only about 25mm from GPU and you need something in the 70+mm range. Keep in mind almost all intake air has to come from front and top. Area of intake needs to be *at least* as large as area of fan.


----------



## motherpuncher

No... it's hard to tell in that pic but I moved the card to the second pciex16 slot, it has more than 3.5inches of clearance. It gets good airflow, the other fans are just better.


----------



## mezmenir

Hey Doyll, I'm curious since you know a ton about these heatsinks. Do you reckon a TC14PE would hang onto Nidec AP30 fans? They are 120mm, but they -do- work on the SA/SASBE.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> No... it's hard to tell in that pic but I moved the card to the second pciex16 slot, it has more than 3.5inches of clearance. It gets good airflow, the other fans are just better.


My bad. I could tell where GPU was in first pic and couldn't see the difference in second.








What are the other fans?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Hey Doyll, I'm curious since you know a ton about these heatsinks. Do you reckon a TC14PE would hang onto Nidec AP30 fans? They are 120mm, but they -do- work on the SA/SASBE.


I really don't know that much.








I'm just good at flaunting what little I do know so you think I know more.








I haven't been able to put enough heat into TC14 to know what it's potential is. Using stock, TY-140 and TY-143 which all have similar airflow and static pressure at same rpm all seems the same. Above 1100-1200rpm to max 2500rpm of TY-143 I see no temp difference.

You have some pics or a link to some of Nidec AP30? Of course thickness of fan needs to fit between towers. 120mm mount pattern would be same. Mounting flanges would need to be open so you could insert the pins for spring clips to hook into.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I really don't know that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just good at flaunting what little I do know so you think I know more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to put enough heat into TC14 to know what it's potential is. Using stock, TY-140 and TY-143 which all have similar airflow and static pressure at same rpm all seems the same. Above 1100-1200rpm to max 2500rpm of TY-143 I see no temp difference.
> You have some pics or a link to some of Nidec AP30? Of course thickness of fan needs to fit between towers. 120mm mount pattern would be same. Mounting flanges would need to be open so you could insert the pins for spring clips to hook into.


They are almost open, as far as the mounting goes. I could fix that easily with a dremel, the slight overhang on them would just barely prevent the push pins for the TC14 clips from inserting.

LOL, whilst looking for a picture of the layout to show it well, I came across this. From our own ehume


With a little bit of dremeling, it can be done :O... *ponders*

Edit: as for fitting between the towers, they do fit on the D14 apparently, so they should fit the TC14. I probably can't put enough heat into it to notice any huge difference either, lol. Standard 120 as far as thickness, but you do have to be careful of the tiny bit of excess on the blades I'd reckon.


Spoiler: Specs



Model Number:

D1225C12B9AP-30

Fan Speed:

4250 RPM

Noise:

44.0dBA

Airflow:

116.5 CFM

Rated Voltage:

DC12V

Rated Current:

0.56A

Dimensions:

120x120x25mm

Connectors:

4-Pin w/ RPM line

Bearing Type:

Double Ball Bearings

MTBF:

100,000 h / 35°C or 60,000 h / 60°C



Currently have two of them sitting here, pulled off of my H80. They have a ridiculous amount of pressure- and are loud as all hell. PWM modded mine to take care of some of the noise, hah


----------



## motherpuncher

These are the fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106153

They work great and yeah they are a little louder at the lowest setting but I've gotten used to it. And actually i just took a few minuted to put the TY-150 back in the middle and put those two on the outside and saw a 1c drop at idle and 2c drop running cinebench, so not a bad combination!


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> These are the fans
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106153
> They work great and yeah they are a little louder at the lowest setting but I've gotten used to it. And actually i just took a few minuted to put the TY-150 back in the middle and put those two on the outside and saw a 1c drop at idle and 2c drop running cinebench, so not a bad combination!


If you can take the loud, slap some AP30/31s on it







Or a Delta server 120, if you have a spare PSU around. Hah







Nice results, the TY150 is a really nice fan yeh.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> These are the fans
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106153
> They work great and yeah they are a little louder at the lowest setting but I've gotten used to it. And actually i just took a few minuted to put the TY-150 back in the middle and put those two on the outside and saw a 1c drop at idle and 2c drop running cinebench, so not a bad combination!
> [


AF0026 1300-2500rpm
TY-150 500-1100rpm
Not the kind of fan matchup I would even consider.








You needed to get the SA SB-E Extreme with TY-143 fans








They wind to 2500rpm too and move 130cfm instead of you little 97.5cfm..







Really don't know how they would compare.









I found SA SB-E Extreme for £51.78. Sure is tempting. Could almost buy it, keep the fans and sell it on with 2x TY-140 fans I have now for same price


----------



## motherpuncher

Well I keep the small one's at 1300rpm and the TY-150 at 1100 rpm so it does work out pretty nice. Any faster on the small one's and yeah they get out of whack and make a loud high pitch. I do wish I could find the fans that come on the extreme because I would definitely get those!


----------



## doyll

1-2c per additonal fan decrease in temp seems to be the norm. Often times it helps more a lower rpm.

When running just the 2x AF0026 what rpm were you running?


----------



## motherpuncher

I always run them at 1300 unless I'm doing overclocking/benchmarking. I'm liking the current setup though, I was just running Max Payne and it got to 41-42c when before it was hitting 44-46c. But like I said, if thermalright would start selling those 143's ( I think that's what's on the extreme?) then I would test those out. What about the phantek fans?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I always run them at 1300 unless I'm doing overclocking/benchmarking. I'm liking the current setup though, I was just running Max Payne and it got to 41-42c when before it was hitting 44-46c. But like I said, if thermalright would start selling those 143's ( I think that's what's on the extreme?) then I would test those out. What about the phantek fans?


~1200 RPM, fairly decent sound signature and- not quite as good as the TY141. Still a very nice fan however.


----------



## doyll

Just took stock Phanteks off and put my TY-140s back on my TC14 50rpm slower (600rpm) and CPU is 4c cooler... and Northbridge is 7c cooler. and all is quieter as well. Panatics look nice but are very lackadaisic as far as performance... Wait! There is no performance! Just run of the mill blowing of hot air about how good they are.









Comparing RPM on same PWM signal
TY-140 TY-143 FN053

601rpm 709rpm 660rpm
692 . . . 711. . . 771
806 . . . 792. . . 780
900 . . . 990. . . 863
998. . . 1269. . 1004
1100 . . 1650. . 1208
1203 . . 2000. . 1542
1300 . . 2491. . 1744


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Just took stock Phanteks off and put my TY-140s back on my TC14 50rpm slower (600rpm) and CPU is 4c cooler... and Northbridge is 7c cooler. and all is quieter as well. Panatics look nice but are very lackadaisic as far as performance... Wait! There is no performance! Just run of the mill blowing of hot air about how good they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing RPM on same PWM signal
> TY-140 TY-143 FN053
> 601rpm 709rpm 660rpm
> 692 . . . 711. . . 771
> 806 . . . 792. . . 780
> 900 . . . 990. . . 863
> 998. . . 1269. . 1004
> 1100 . . 1650. . 1208
> 1203 . . 2000. . 1542
> 1300 . . 2491. . 1744


Will update when I feel ballsy enough to cut up my Nidec fans. This should be fun. They have the most ridiculous pressure, hopefully the Phanteks sink doesn't do poorly with low CFM/high pressure fans









EDIT: With PWM on my board, the Nidec fans start at about 1600 RPM and full speed is ~4600 for one, and ~4400 for the other >.< Need to re-oil the bearings as well.

Another Edit: On second thought. AP30 in the center and a UK3K for the push? Hah.


----------



## motherpuncher

Good info doyll, thanks... and can't wait to see what you come up with mezmenir!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Will update when I feel ballsy enough to cut up my Nidec fans. This should be fun. They have the most ridiculous pressure, hopefully the Phanteks sink doesn't do poorly with low CFM/high pressure fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: With PWM on my board, the Nidec fans start at about 1600 RPM and full speed is ~4600 for one, and ~4400 for the other >.< Need to re-oil the bearings as well.
> Another Edit: On second thought. AP30 in the center and a UK3K for the push? Hah.


YAOOYFM.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> YAOOYFM.












On a side note; taking a trip to FrozenCPU next Friday to pick a few things up for testing. (And a few more 140mm BitFenix fans for my case, replacing as many 120s as I can







)

And some UK3Ks if they have em, lmao.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note; taking a trip to FrozenCPU next Friday to pick a few things up for testing. (And a few more 140mm BitFenix fans for my case, replacing as many 120s as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And some UK3Ks if they have em, lmao.


Best be careful or you will blow the fins right off of the heat pipes.


----------



## mezmenir

As long as it doesn't involve popping a VRM it's cool with me







... This board, it overclocks so good. Even less vCore than my Gigabyte board, and this cooler is silly lol. 49C in the 8K pass of Prime95, at 4.05Ghz CPU / 3.0Ghz NB.


----------



## chrisexv6

Got my new build up and running and just wanted to see if Im at a good starting point.

Stock voltages, freqs, etc. Running at 100% load (Prime95), Im seeing about 45C on all 4 cores (as read by Real Temp). Ambient is about 25C. Idle on all 4 cores is between 26 and 32 (the 4 cores vary that much under idle....but are within 2-3 degrees when fully loaded)

Does that sound about right? I have an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 board, but have the cpu fans set at their lowest (Level 1) with the Target Temp set to 45. Im guessing the board didnt read 45 long enough since maybe one of the cores was under 45 still....I didnt see or hear the CPU fans ramp up to 100%.

I just want to validate a good install on the heatsink before I start mucking with voltages and freqs.

Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## doyll

Your temps are too low.









No idea what you did wrong but I think overclocking might help.


----------



## Velathawen

I am jealous. I idle 43 with these ridiculous ambient temps here >_>! Go OC!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> Got my new build up and running and just wanted to see if Im at a good starting point.
> Stock voltages, freqs, etc. Running at 100% load (Prime95), Im seeing about 45C on all 4 cores (as read by Real Temp). Ambient is about 25C. Idle on all 4 cores is between 26 and 32 (the 4 cores vary that much under idle....but are within 2-3 degrees when fully loaded)
> Does that sound about right? I have an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 board, but have the cpu fans set at their lowest (Level 1) with the Target Temp set to 45. Im guessing the board didnt read 45 long enough since maybe one of the cores was under 45 still....I didnt see or hear the CPU fans ramp up to 100%.
> I just want to validate a good install on the heatsink before I start mucking with voltages and freqs.
> Thanks.
> -Chris


Use the links in my sig to fill out your system specs. It helps other better answer any questions you have. Your stock load temps look good to me. If you're worried about OC temps just take it slow.







If you post a pic of the SA in your rig with your system specs in sig I will add you to the club.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I am jealous. I idle 43 with these ridiculous ambient temps here >_>! Go OC!


I've been idling ~35 the last couple months.







Go away summer!


----------



## chrisexv6

No pics yet but I did add my rig specs to my sig.

Using the IB/ASRock overclocking guide, I have it running at 4.6GHz on the "easy" overclock (10 minutes of Prime95). Stock voltages, temps get up to low 60s or so with my 25-27 ambient. I only have 1 intake and 1 exhaust fan going. I have a 2nd intake installed but didnt want to overload the mobo fan headers so it only runs at full voltage and its really loud. Disconnected it for now while I await the parts to build my own PWM controller.

One core seems to stick out amongst the rest: its always 3-4 degrees higher *under load* but at idle its the COOLEST core. Really weird.

Going to run a longer Prim95 test on it when I get a chance. I haven't gone any further in the OC guide other than playing with the multiplier. Not sure I really need more than 4.6GHz but might as well see what she can do, right?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> No pics yet but I did add my rig specs to my sig.
> Using the IB/ASRock overclocking guide, I have it running at 4.6GHz on the "easy" overclock (10 minutes of Prime95). Stock voltages, temps get up to low 60s or so with my 25-27 ambient. I only have 1 intake and 1 exhaust fan going. I have a 2nd intake installed but didnt want to overload the mobo fan headers so it only runs at full voltage and its really loud. Disconnected it for now while I await the parts to build my own PWM controller.
> One core seems to stick out amongst the rest: its always 3-4 degrees higher *under load* but at idle its the COOLEST core. Really weird.
> Going to run a longer Prim95 test on it when I get a chance. I haven't gone any further in the OC guide other than playing with the multiplier. Not sure I really need more than 4.6GHz but might as well see what she can do, right?


Nice overclock.

I use Gelid PWM splitter. Splitter connects up to 4 fans to mobo PWM signal(7 if you use two) and is powered by PSU with molex connecter. Mobo processes RPM signal from master fan (CPU fan) and gives out PWM signal to splitters' fan sockets.
Quick and simple.









Don't worry about the load vs idle core temp variance


----------



## chrisexv6

Thanks for that, Ill be ordering 1 or 2. The thing I hate about the ASRock board is that only 1 of the chassis fan headers supports the notion of a target temp. The other will only allow me to set a speed level. I really wanted to control intake separate from exhaust so I could balance it all pretty easily.

Im also in the hunt for some smaller PSU cables....modular is nice, except when you only need 1 SATA power connection but the only way to do it is use the included cable that is 2' long with 2 or 3 other power connectors that go unused. Tucking all that in is a pain!


----------



## doyll

As long as your intakes provide more CFM than exhausts you shouldn't need to adjust them. They will balance themselves. "All that goes in must come out Grasshopper.







I find it more of an issue to balance case intake to CPU and/or GPU demand and still have enough case airflow to move all the heat out... which is why all fans ramp up and down at same time. CPU needs more airflow/fan rpm, so does case.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Guys, I have a Silver Arrow and wanna join the club!

What is the best setup I can do with only 4 ty-140 fans in my cm690II advanced?

I was thinking of using the middle and pull fan only (replacing my 120mm exhaust fan) and the other two fans as front and top intakes.
What do you guys think?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, I have a Silver Arrow and wanna join the club!
> What is the best setup I can do with only 4 ty-140 fans in my cm690II advanced?
> I was thinking of using the middle and pull fan only (replacing my 120mm exhaust fan) and the other two fans as front and top intakes.
> What do you guys think?


I would go front and middle on cooler with rear exhaust fan.
Add one fan in bottom 3x 5.25 bays as it will blow directly at cooler
Change normal front fan.
Add case bottom intake fan.

3x intakes: 2x in front and 1 in bottom.
1x exhaust: in back.

Hook them all up PWM on 2 Gelid PWM splitters using CPU fan socket with CPU fan as master and you should be golden. Should be able to idle about 6-700rpm and ramp up to whatever is needed to keep CPU cool. For me that is 1000rpm with CPU 48-52c max @ 100% ([email protected])


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I would go front and middle on cooler with rear exhaust fan.
> Add one fan in bottom 3x 5.25 bays as it will blow directly at cooler
> Change normal front fan.
> Add case bottom intake fan.
> 3x intakes: 2x in front and 1 in bottom.
> 1x exhaust: in back.
> Hook them all up PWM on 2 Gelid PWM splitters using CPU fan socket with CPU fan as master and you should be golden. Should be able to idle about 6-700rpm and ramp up to whatever is needed to keep CPU cool. For me that is 1000rpm with CPU 48-52c max @ 100% ([email protected])


The thing is I don't wanna use 120mm fans if possible...I do have a low rpm 120mm as a rear exhaust atm, and front and middle fans in the SA.
With that nasty tricool as the 5.25 bay intake (I have a dvd/r drive at the top bay), no bottom intakes though.
Perhaps I can fit a ty140 there and another one where the tricool is currently. I'll give your setup a try, and see if I can discard the 120mm fans at all.








Thanks!


----------



## doyll

I was assuming you would use the 4x TY-140 fans you asked about using in the places I suggested. At least the 2x in front and 1 in bottom.

My avatar in my system. I'm running 2x 120mm FN053 front intake and a TY-140 bottom intake with 2x 120 FN053 rear exhaust. Can't see why your case won't cool as good as mine with similar fans in similar layout.. and your case will take 140mm in front... mine won't... yet.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I was assuming you would use the 4x TY-140 fans you asked about using in the places I suggested. At least the 2x in front and 1 in bottom.
> My avatar in my system. I'm running 2x 120mm FN053 front intake and a TY-140 bottom intake with 2x 120 FN053 rear exhaust. Can't see why your case won't cool as good as mine with similar fans in similar layout.. and your case will take 140mm in front... mine won't... yet.


Wishing mine would take more 140's, I'm beginning to love the sound signature of the BitFenix 140s at ~10v. Very gentle sounding case- until I start folding.


----------



## ivanlabrie

140 fans like the Spectre pros or ty-140 are awesome.
I like the low pitched motor noise which is almost nill, and at 800rpm they're virtually silent whilst having decent airflow.
I'll fool around with all the fans I have till I find the best results noise and temp wise.
Luckily by then my thermal paste will be cured.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Guys, I have a Silver Arrow and wanna join the club!
> What is the best setup I can do with only 4 ty-140 fans in my cm690II advanced?


Dude! Does your SA fit nicely into the case?
I've got the windowed model and the fans scratch the window and create awful vibration noise









IF I can't fix it, I'll go


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Dude! Does your SA fit nicely into the case?
> I've got the windowed model and the fans scratch the window and create awful vibration noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I can't fix it, I'll go


Fits perfectly, I even have some clearance still...


----------



## mikupoiss

Strange... I guess I'll have to do some digging


----------



## D7my

hi guys just wondering what temps you get on 30min 100% load on 3570k stock clocks ?


----------



## chrisexv6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I would go front and middle on cooler with rear exhaust fan.
> Add one fan in bottom 3x 5.25 bays as it will blow directly at cooler
> Change normal front fan.
> Add case bottom intake fan.
> 3x intakes: 2x in front and 1 in bottom.
> 1x exhaust: in back.
> Hook them all up PWM on 2 Gelid PWM splitters using CPU fan socket with CPU fan as master and you should be golden. Should be able to idle about 6-700rpm and ramp up to whatever is needed to keep CPU cool. For me that is 1000rpm with CPU 48-52c max @ 100% ([email protected])


How do you mean "CPU fan as master"? Are there master/slave positions in the Gelid adapter?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Strange... I guess I'll have to do some digging


Perhaps it's not exactly the same version.
You mean it's barely wide enough to fit the SA's fans then?
Which version you got? Silver Arrow, or the SB-E?


----------



## mikupoiss

I got the Classic one









I think the window widht is the root of my problem here. I cant push the fans any more lower as my low profile HyperX gets in the way.
The window seems to be exactly 2mm too thick









I'll swap it tomorrow and if the problem persists then... I'll be out of ideas of where my vibration is coming from. Every fan and drive has been fitted with rubber to supress and silence. Even my cool PSU.

Has anyone have similar problems? Or does somebody have an idea what might be causing all the noise...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> I got the Classic one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the window widht is the root of my problem here. I cant push the fans any more lower as my low profile HyperX gets in the way.
> The window seems to be exactly 2mm too thick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll swap it tomorrow and if the problem persists then... I'll be out of ideas of where my vibration is coming from. Every fan and drive has been fitted with rubber to supress and silence. Even my cool PSU.
> Has anyone have similar problems? Or does somebody have an idea what might be causing all the noise...


Are you using the rubber pads in the SA?
They help, at least for me...

You can use 120mm fans in the push, ty140 in the middle. That yields good results and would solve your problem.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> How do you mean "CPU fan as master"? Are there master/slave positions in the Gelid adapter?


Splitter can only monitor rpm from one fan (master). The power sent to all fans is controlled by that rpm signal by motherboard using bios, ET6, etc. This fan is "master" because the PWM signal / power to other fans is same as goes to "master" fan... so they are "slaves" being controlled by "master"









This is true of all fan splitter.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7my*
> 
> hi guys just wondering what temps you get on 30min 100% load on 3570k stock clocks ?


The answer will be unique to each individual persons case and aiflow setup. Over in the Ivy Stable Club I found ocn member speedy2721 postted the following:

speedy2721 4800.7mhz 1.384v 13hrs 72-80-76-78 AIR - Silver Arrow 3570k Z77

Stock clocks should be pretty decent on either SA or SB-E.









Hope that helps!


----------



## thermalrightaus

Dear All,

Thermalright/Leetgion is back to Australia!!

Please click the following url and pick your Thermalright/Leetgion products with FREE-SHIPPING in this celebration period!!

http://nansgaminggear.com.au

Happy Gaming!!

*If you have any comments on our webstore, please feel free to contact us.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermalrightaus*
> 
> Dear All,
> Thermalright/Leetgion is back to Australia!!
> Please click the following url and pick your Thermalright/Leetgion products with FREE-SHIPPING in this celebration period!!
> http://nansgaminggear.com.au
> Happy Gaming!!
> *If you have any comments on our webstore, please feel free to contact us.


You are very proud of those fans!!
I can get TY-141 and TY-143 fans from Taiwan paying almost as much in shipping as fans cost and still be $3-4.00 less.


----------



## icekreme1002

Thought i'd share some of my sb-e bling/case mod work i've been doing recently. The goal was to R4ify the fractal design R3 as much as possible. Will probably remove the rear exhaust fan when i get a chance to compare with/without temps. Just need some longer sata cables and it pretty much done. Yay!
Enjoy 

Before









After


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Thought i'd share some of my sb-e bling/case mod work i've been doing recently. The goal was to R4ify the fractal design R3 as much as possible. Will probably remove the rear exhaust fan when i get a chance to compare with/without temps. Just need some longer sata cables and it pretty much done. Yay!
> Enjoy
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


You still got all those hdd and ssd's in the 5.25" bay???

Looking good btw...


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Thought i'd share some of my sb-e bling/case mod work i've been doing recently. The goal was to R4ify the fractal design R3 as much as possible. Will probably remove the rear exhaust fan when i get a chance to compare with/without temps. Just need some longer sata cables and it pretty much done. Yay!
> Enjoy
> Before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!







How are temps with the three Bitfenix fans on the SB-E?


----------



## thermalrightaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You are very proud of those fans!!
> I can get TY-141 and TY-143 fans from Taiwan paying almost as much in shipping as fans cost and still be $3-4.00 less.


Thanks for your comment, doyll,

Can you more specific point out where you can get the fans in Taiwan with cheaper price than us?









As I know that the freight cost might put another $20 on the top of your bill if you only order 2 fans.

Although, we still appreciate your feedback


----------



## Syllogistic

Nice to see that Thermalright is back in Australia - I used a True 120 for my first build a number of years ago and it was excellent. But it's unfortunate that the Silver Arrow is so expensive here. I'm tossing around which cooler to get for my new build and the Silver Arrow is meant to be great, but I just can't justify paying an extra $20 - $30 above the price of a Noctua D14 for very similar performance


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You still got all those hdd and ssd's in the 5.25" bay???
> Looking good btw...


Sure do, well kinda.... 



























Temps pretty much reflect the crappy pwm control on my board. The cpu fan header has a min of 1100rpm with these fans but the system header drops them to 750rpm.
I am yet to compare them fairly as the rpm on the ty's started at 600rpm on the cpu header. My pwm also takes a long time to respond for some reason. Cpu can hit 80c+ as pwm is still ramping up then cpu drops back to mid 70's. Kind of annoyed at this lame pwm control on this board. The system header doesnt even register fan rpm in speedfan or anything. Does in bios after a 5 or so second delay...

But apart from that, very happy with how it all turned out. Cheers guys


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice looking rig.
I think that rear exhaust fan is useless...you could try moving that to the bottom as a bottom intake for the gpu or perhaps place it as a side exhaust, or even a 5.25" bay intake. (hdd's might benefit from that)


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syllogistic*
> 
> Nice to see that Thermalright is back in Australia - I used a True 120 for my first build a number of years ago and it was excellent. But it's unfortunate that the Silver Arrow is so expensive here. I'm tossing around which cooler to get for my new build and the Silver Arrow is meant to be great, but I just can't justify paying an extra $20 - $30 above the price of a Noctua D14 for very similar performance


The True Spirit 140 is absolutely aweseome for 45$, believe me.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/coolers/coolermaster-x6-elite/zchart_diagr_big.png
(that's one good test by xbitlabs as a reference)

If you consider the the three importnant aspects like prize, the performance _and_ generated noise, then it's probably THE best cooler if you ask me.


----------



## Syllogistic

Hmm, I was thinking about that. True Spirit 140 + a second TY140 fan would be about $20 cheaper than the D14. Do you think it would perform comparably? I'll be getting a 3770K and want to overclock to around 4.5 GHz, maybe more. I thought the D14 was generally regarded as being on another level compared with cheaper coolers like the True Spirit, although that review seems to suggest they're similar.

I've also already got a few 120mm Gentle Typhoons -- not sure if they'd do better than the TY140 fans.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Your best bet is GT as push fan and ty140 as pull fan, TS140 is one of the best, and can perform pretty much like a stock d14 with that config. Really good acoustic signature too!
Go for it


----------



## Elohim

Here's another review:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/518-test-alpenfoehn-himalaya.html?showall=0&start=7

If you dont mind the aesthetic aspect of using two different fans on there, then i'd do what ivanlabrie suggested to save a bit of money. The TS140 does perform really well with 140mm fans though.
With Push only it will be a bit quieter though, so you just might try that out too depending on your preferences regarding the noise level.

A3770k @4,5 GHz+ can get pretty damn hot though, for any air cooler, so dont expect too much.


----------



## Syllogistic

Thanks. The problem for me is that there are so many conflicting reviews. The Phanteks (which I can't seem to find in Aus) and Silver Arrow seem to be at the top pretty consistently, but after that it's not so clear. The D14 seems to usually do pretty well, but some reviews put it below much cheaper coolers (cheaper in Aus at least), like the True Spirit 140, NZXT Havik and Prolimatech Genesis and even the Noctua C14. Other reviews put it fairly significantly above those coolers.

Obviously I don't want to spend money unnecessarily, but I don't want to get the 3770K above about 75 degrees C at most and I would like to get it up around 4.5 since I don't plan to upgrade my CPU again for a couple of years. So I'm not really sure what to do!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermalrightaus*
> 
> Thanks for your comment, doyll,
> Can you more specific point out where you can get the fans in Taiwan with cheaper price than us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I know that the freight cost might put another $20 on the top of your bill if you only order 2 fans.
> Although, we still appreciate your feedback


$20 on top for post from Taiwan really has nothing to do with your $21.95 and $22.95 prices on TY-140/141 fans.

I can get TY-141 fans from United Kingdom for $8.35 to $15.58 each.

American prices for TY-140 are $13-18.00 range. US and AU dollars are only a couple cents different., so yes you are very proud.










The cost of posting from USA, UK or Taiwan is really irrelevant. You are buying for similar prices to other retailers around the world and their prices are much cheaper than yours.

I could provide links all day long but why? A quick google will give anyone who bothers to look the prices of products most anywhere in the world.









I know it's supply and demand.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Are you using the rubber pads in the SA?
> They help, at least for me...
> You can use 120mm fans in the push, ty140 in the middle. That yields good results and would solve your problem.


Did some proper digging and the annoying noise seems to come from my HDD/ODD drives... that is bad. That's like a sound I've heard from really old drives before. Guess I'll have to change my HDD's and finally add that SSD.
Sigh... so much trouble with my lovely pc.


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Nice overclock.
> I use Gelid PWM splitter. Splitter connects up to 4 fans to mobo PWM signal(7 if you use two) and is powered by PSU with molex connecter. Mobo processes RPM signal from master fan (CPU fan) and gives out PWM signal to splitters' fan sockets.
> Quick and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the load vs idle core temp variance


Is this the same splitter http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_1344&products_id=17923 that you have Doyll?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Is this the same splitter http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=19_1344&products_id=17923 that you have Doyll?


If it isn't it's a damn good imitation. ;









Edit: No, it's not the same splitter. Mine is in my case.







But yes, that is the one I was talking about.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syllogistic*
> 
> Thanks. The problem for me is that there are so many conflicting reviews. The Phanteks (which I can't seem to find in Aus) and Silver Arrow seem to be at the top pretty consistently, but after that it's not so clear. The D14 seems to usually do pretty well, but some reviews put it below much cheaper coolers (cheaper in Aus at least), like the True Spirit 140, NZXT Havik and Prolimatech Genesis and even the Noctua C14. Other reviews put it fairly significantly above those coolers.
> Obviously I don't want to spend money unnecessarily, but I don't want to get the 3770K above about 75 degrees C at most and I would like to get it up around 4.5 since I don't plan to upgrade my CPU again for a couple of years. So I'm not really sure what to do!


4.5ghz and less than 75c for Ivy is unrealistic...unless you get VERY lucky with your chip's required voltage for that oc.
I'm at 4.7ghz @ 1.37v and my max temp under prime95 is 91c. For 4.5ghz I needed 1.255v and that made my max temp at 22c ambient be 79c or so.
There's no problem going up to 90-95c during prime95, while gaming at my fastest stable oc I never go past 60c if that comforts you, and while folding on 4 threads and gaming on the other 4 threads the max is 85c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Did some proper digging and the annoying noise seems to come from my HDD/ODD drives... that is bad. That's like a sound I've heard from really old drives before. Guess I'll have to change my HDD's and finally add that SSD.
> Sigh... so much trouble with my lovely pc.


Oh, too bad...had that happen to me and the drive was about to go bad.
Get one of those discounted 240gb ssd's from techbargains.com


----------



## thermalrightaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> $20 on top for post from Taiwan really has nothing to do with your $21.95 and $22.95 prices on TY-140/141 fans.
> I can get TY-141 fans from United Kingdom for $8.35 to $15.58 each.
> American prices for TY-140 are $13-18.00 range. US and AU dollars are only a couple cents different., so yes you are very proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of posting from USA, UK or Taiwan is really irrelevant. You are buying for similar prices to other retailers around the world and their prices are much cheaper than yours.
> I could provide links all day long but why? A quick google will give anyone who bothers to look the prices of products most anywhere in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's supply and demand.


Dear Doyll,

$8.35 to $15.58 for TY-141, is that pound or AUD? And don't forget the price in U.S is GST exclusive.









If you buy a TY-141 from U.K costs you $10, and another $20 for shipping fee(UK to Australia), I don't see any advantage to buying that in overseas, not mentioned you need to wait longer to get the product.









But anyway, thanks for your comments and we really appreciate it.

Thanks for supporting thermalright.









Charles


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermalrightaus*
> 
> Dear Doyll,
> $8.35 to $15.58 for TY-141, is that pound or AUD? And don't forget the price in U.S is GST exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy a TY-141 from U.K costs you $10, and another $20 for shipping fee(UK to Australia), I don't see any advantage to buying that in overseas, not mentioned you need to wait longer to get the product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, thanks for your comments and we really appreciate it.
> Thanks for supporting thermalright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles


Hi Charles,

You are right as in one fan is not the best option if ordering from overseas. But when its a few it become far cheaper.
Anyway, i am very happy to have a thermalright seller in Australia, but i do think your prices could be a little more competitive. One that stood out most for me was the price of the silver arrow sb-e. Most places in the world have it priced very similarly to the noctua d-14.
Aussie stores such as pccasegear, umart etc manage to sell the d-14 for around $85aud here so i would have hoped for the silver arrow sb-e to be no more than $90-95.

Like i said i am happy for you guys to be here but i think if you want people to choose your coolers over other options prices need to be a little more competitive. Admittedly i have only compared the silver arrow though....
I also think the fans could maybe be slightly cheaper too to better compete with other options. Of the Aussie stores i use your ty-141 would be 2nd most expensive in the 140mm range only beaten by noctua. I love these ty fans as i have used them but to those that haven't it may make it a tough choice.
From all the national and international fan pricing i have been doing lately i think if you could somehow get the ty-150 closer to the price of the ty-141 and the ty-141 to $20-21 you would have it about right. Especially if you plan to add a postage charge in future.

Good luck with the store! I will def be keeping an eye out to see if you get the ty-143 fans too.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I buy most stuff from the US, via USPS Priority mail...mid flat rate boxes are 48usd and can fit plenty of stuff.
Prices here are even worse than in Au.









Gonna try some different fan configs today and post back with results!


----------



## thermalrightaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Hi Charles,
> You are right as in one fan is not the best option if ordering from overseas. But when its a few it become far cheaper.
> Anyway, i am very happy to have a thermalright seller in Australia, but i do think your prices could be a little more competitive. One that stood out most for me was the price of the silver arrow sb-e. Most places in the world have it priced very similarly to the noctua d-14.
> Aussie stores such as pccasegear, umart etc manage to sell the d-14 for around $85aud here so i would have hoped for the silver arrow sb-e to be no more than $90-95.
> Like i said i am happy for you guys to be here but i think if you want people to choose your coolers over other options prices need to be a little more competitive. Admittedly i have only compared the silver arrow though....
> I also think the fans could maybe be slightly cheaper too to better compete with other options. Of the Aussie stores i use your ty-141 would be 2nd most expensive in the 140mm range only beaten by noctua. I love these ty fans as i have used them but to those that haven't it may make it a tough choice.
> From all the national and international fan pricing i have been doing lately i think if you could somehow get the ty-150 closer to the price of the ty-141 and the ty-141 to $20-21 you would have it about right. Especially if you plan to add a postage charge in future.
> Good luck with the store! I will def be keeping an eye out to see if you get the ty-143 fans too.


Dear Icekreme,

Thanks for your comments and suggestions, we will definitely see what best we can do for Australia market.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thermalrightaus*
> 
> Dear Doyll,
> $8.35 to $15.58 for TY-141, is that pound or AUD? And don't forget the price in U.S is GST exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you buy a TY-141 from U.K costs you $10, and another $20 for shipping fee(UK to Australia), I don't see any advantage to buying that in overseas, not mentioned you need to wait longer to get the product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, thanks for your comments and we really appreciate it.
> Thanks for supporting thermalright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles


All prices are AUD at current exchange rate.

No, that does not include GST so add 10%

As I stated before and will now state again the cost of shipping is not relevant. The cost of product is. And your prices are well above normal prices elsewhere.

So fans range from $9.19 - $19.90 including GST and your price is $21.95 and $22.95.
13.6-149% higher priced.

Silver Arrow SB-E is £44.30 + tax. That's $74.92 including GST. Your price is $104.45
39.4% higher priced.

Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is £43.15 + tax. That's $74.05 including GST. Your price is $109.95
32.3% higher priced.

That's why I said it appears you are a tad bit proud of your Thermalright products.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by icekreme1002 View Post
> 
> Hi Charles,
> From all the national and international fan pricing i have been doing lately i think if you could somehow get the ty-150 closer to the price of the ty-141


I agree icekreme.
I can buy TY-150 for $9.78 AUD. Add you 10% GST and it's still only $10.76 AUD and a far cry from your 133% higher price of $24.95.


----------



## Syllogistic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 4.5ghz and less than 75c for Ivy is unrealistic...unless you get VERY lucky with your chip's required voltage for that oc.
> I'm at 4.7ghz @ 1.37v and my max temp under prime95 is 91c. For 4.5ghz I needed 1.255v and that made my max temp at 22c ambient be 79c or so.
> There's no problem going up to 90-95c during prime95, while gaming at my fastest stable oc I never go past 60c if that comforts you, and while folding on 4 threads and gaming on the other 4 threads the max is 85c.


Yeah, I don't have a problem getting around 80-85 stable on a benchmark, but I wouldn't want to go far above 75 max for more day-to-day things like gaming etc. You're getting those temps with the Silver Arrow in your sig?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syllogistic*
> 
> Yeah, I don't have a problem getting around 80-85 stable on a benchmark, but I wouldn't want to go far above 75 max for more day-to-day things like gaming etc. You're getting those temps with the Silver Arrow in your sig?


Those temps are with my Silver Arrow with two ty140 fans in pull, doubling as rear exhaust, and only a single case fan as front intake (5.25" bay under my dvd/rw drive)
I plan to add a top intake and a midcase fan, that should shave a couple more C off.

Gaming I get 60c max...pretty good!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those temps are with my Silver Arrow with two ty140 fans in pull, doubling as rear exhaust, and only a single case fan as front intake (5.25" bay under my dvd/rw drive)
> I plan to add a top intake and a midcase fan, that should shave a couple more C off.
> Gaming I get 60c max...pretty good!


My temps dropped 5c on my GPU after adding a TY-150 mid-case fan!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Silver Arrow knock off anyone?

Guys! Those temps!!! How come!?

*EDIT: Comparison of delta temps here.

Couldn't find the original video link showcasing this cooler :/


----------



## solsamurai

Vid not working....or my browsers flash plugin is outdated, lol. Still at work.


----------



## tw33k

The video doesn't work


----------



## homestyle

If I installed the sb-e on a gigabyte z77x-ud3h would it block any pcie lanes?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> If I installed the sb-e on a gigabyte z77x-ud3h would it block any pcie lanes?


It will block the top PCIe x1 slot only. The top PCIe x16 lane will still be open. I've installed the SB-E on this board for a friends build.









I'll see if I have a pic on my phone...at work ATM.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't think so...I have an ud5h and I have plenty of clearance.









EDIT: Ninja'd, but as solsamurai said, the pci-e slot that matters has clearance


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I don't think so...I have an ud5h and I have plenty of clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd, but as solsamurai said, the pci-e slot that matters has clearance










Yep, both the ud3h and the ud5h PCIe x16 lanes are in the same location.









Not the greatest angle but here you go:



That's Corsair Low Profile Vengeance RAM in case anyone is curious.


----------



## homestyle

Would the sb-e cooler fit the lancool pc-k62 case with the ty-150 fan pushed all the way down to the cooler base or rotated in some way?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

has anyone installed this on the Z77 MPower ? ... I am looking to upgrade my board and I am not sure if anyone has tried this


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Would the sb-e cooler fit the lancool pc-k62 case with the ty-150 fan pushed all the way down to the cooler base or rotated in some way?


No. The TY-150 is too wide on both SA and SB-E. My last case was the K62.


----------



## homestyle

Does the sb-e cooler fit the define r4 case?

It better. I ordered them both. Lol.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Does the sb-e cooler fit the define r4 case?
> It better. I ordered them both. Lol.


SA does so the SB-E should work out just fine.







Head over to the Fractal Design Case Club and ask those guys. That's where I saw the SA in a Define R3. That R4 is smexy and I love the SSD mount behind the m/b tray.


----------



## Badness

I got a different dual tower today guys. I know it is worse, but I can use SLI or CF now on my gene-z.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> 
> I got a different dual tower today guys. I know it is worse, but I can use SLI or CF now on my gene-z.


What is it? Megahalems or something?


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What is it? Megahalems or something?


CNPS11X. It is Zalman, I just mounted it. Worst mounting kit ever. You have to not follow the directions to get it to work.... Performance difference is not visible through hardware monitor as of yet.... But I am only at 4.3GHz right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think it should perform ok...at least it's quiet right?


----------



## solsamurai

Heh heh, I'd just get a new board and keep my beloved SA.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Heh heh, I'd just get a new board and keep my beloved SA.


QFT!


----------



## solsamurai

Lol, it's true! What did you expect the current owner of the *Silver Arrow Club* to say?


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Does the sb-e cooler fit the define r4 case?
> It better. I ordered them both. Lol.


FIts my R3 very well. 

Can now get those ty-143 fans locally too.... so tempting!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I want some ty143 goodness!


----------



## doyll

I have a couple on my cooler but guess what? They never run over 1150rpm keeping CPU below 54c max.









Maybe when I overclock the bajeuses out of my CPU they will be used.

But the red is perfect match to my red Phanteks cooler.









Maybe I'll put some on my old Cogage Arrow too.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol, it's true! What did you expect the current owner of the *Silver Arrow Club* to say?


Yeah yeah. I really like the SA and how great it is. But, I need a mATX board for transport. I liked my SA so much, I am selling it to a guy who brings his computer to my house all the time for LAN parties, so I can still see from time to time.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol, it's true! What did you expect the current owner of the *Silver Arrow Club* to say?


How much clearance do you get between the side-lid and SB fans?


----------



## LECV94

Will the orange/red silver arrow SB-E extreme looks great on a z77 sabertooth motherboard?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> How much clearance do you get between the side-lid and SB fans?


Are you asking about my current case (650D)? The TY-150 has several millimeters to spare and the TY-140 easily rests above the RAM without issue. I can try to snap a pic like I did back when I had the...


Spoiler: Lancool K62






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LECV94*
> 
> Will the orange/red silver arrow SB-E extreme looks great on a z77 sabertooth motherboard?


Why don't you let us know?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> Yeah yeah. I really like the SA and how great it is. But, I need a mATX board for transport. I liked my SA so much, I am selling it to a guy who brings his computer to my house all the time for LAN parties, so I can still see from time to time.


Glad your SA still has a home to live in!


----------



## LECV94

Will SB-E extreme fit in a 650D case with z77 sabertooth mobo?


----------



## mikupoiss

Thanks for the info, mr club owner








I already changed my new case idea so I'll just archive your tip


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LECV94*
> 
> Will SB-E extreme fit in a 650D case with z77 sabertooth mobo?


SB-E Extreme is the same size as the SB-E and will definitely fit in the 650D. My only concern with the Z77 Sabertooth is the area around the VRMs. From what I can tell as long as you're not wanting to use a Pull/Pull config it should fit without issue. I tired Google'ing around but couldn't find any further information.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Thanks for the info, mr club owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already changed my new case idea so I'll just archive your tip


Np dood!









If I had the monies I'd own the SB-E as well just so I could post some decent comparisons.


----------



## ibbeebee

Hi I own the Silver Arrow the old one, & I about to build a new Z77 computer can anyone help me with choosing a Z77 board. Which one,s have issues with either the first PCIe x16 slot or clearance problems.
Are there any Z77 boards that will let you use the first PCIe x1 slot?
I think this is unlikely but I would love to put my soundcard there

My first 2 choices were either the ASUS Sabertooth Z77 & MSI Z77 MPOWER, so far the only 2 builds I've seen pics of here have been on Gigabyte boards, & at the moment I'm leaning towards the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4-TH.
I like the look of it & it seems to have a bit more space around the CPU, has anyone used it with the Silver Arrow ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated regards Beebee


----------



## ivanlabrie

I would skip the Sabertooth, and grab either an up5 or up4, if you want Asus a Maximus V Gene/Formula, or that Mpower board. Heck! even the OC Formula by Asrock, which is awesome would be a better buy. The Sabertooth is overpriced and not really worth it, unless you really like the looks of it.


----------



## solsamurai

All the Z77 Asus boards will have issues with top x1 and maybe the top x16 slot. I would go with Gigabyte, Asrock or MSI.


----------



## ibbeebee

Yes by now I have given up on the first PCIe X1 slot but the first PCIe X16 slot is much more critical. I want to be sure I can use both the PCIe X16 slots & from looking at the images the Gigabyte boards do look as iv they have a bit more room Thanks Beebee


----------



## solsamurai

They do. I've installed the SA and SB-E in three different Gigabyte boards now and the x16 lanes were always available.


----------



## ibbeebee

Hi I've already given up on the first PCIe x1 slot ,but I wouldn't like to lose the first PCIe X16 Slot.

I'm looking for any input as to the clearance to the first PCIe X16 slot for the Silver arrow it would need to be about 80MM will the MSI & Gigabyte boards give me that.

My two choices at the moment MSI Z77 MPOWER or Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4-TH , I am open to other suggestions Regards David


----------



## marsey99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> can i come play too?
> i dont have the sa but i have the heatsink it was based on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ifx-14
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> And it seems you have the number 2 result for ifx-14 images on google too! Knew i recognised that pic, even though some else seems to have stolen it for the post its on... lol
Click to expand...

xD

nah i stole that image too









this is mine in my machine but when i posted last i was in a rush.

got to say that i have this ifx14, a d14, an archon and other big heatsinks and none are better, d14 is about the same with the same fans but it has lower fins which clash with ram much more than this.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbeebee*
> 
> Hi I've already given up on the first PCIe x1 slot ,but I wouldn't like to lose the first PCIe X16 Slot.
> I'm looking for any input as to the clearance to the first PCIe X16 slot for the Silver arrow *it would need to be about 80MM* will the MSI & Gigabyte boards give me that.
> My two choices at the moment MSI Z77 MPOWER or Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4-TH , I am open to other suggestions Regards David


80mm? As in about 3 inches from the bottom of the SA? Do you mean 8mm? Here's a pic of my board and the SA for reference.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see plenty of room.

Here's the SB-E on a friends Z77 Gigabyte board...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Plenty of clearance with Gigabyte.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> 80mm? As in about 3 inches from the bottom of the SA? Do you mean 8mm? Here's a pic of my board and the SA for reference.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see plenty of room.
> Here's the SB-E on a friends Z77 Gigabyte board...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of clearance with Gigabyte.


Classy touch with that zip-tie mount for your mid case fan








ty-150's right?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Classy touch with that zip-tie mount for your mid case fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty-150's right?


Lol, classy huh?







It's more about function than appearance for me. The TY-150 helped drop both CPU ~1-2c and GPU ~5c! Really good since I tend to fold and boinc whenever I can.


----------



## ibbeebee

Thanks for your input, It looks like you can almost use the first PCIe X1 slot in that Photo ! and thats with TY-150's as well. I have TY-140's a tiny bit smaller.
It looks like I can relax at least with the Gigabyte .
I was obscure with my description wasn't I !
I meant 80 MM from the centre of the heatsink to the edge of the first PCIe X16 Slot .It looks like it will be an easy fit what's more I realize with careful measurement of the heatsink that 80 MM is generous Thanks Beebee


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbeebee*
> 
> Thanks for your input, It looks like you can almost use the first PCIe X1 slot in that Photo ! and thats with TY-150's as well. I have TY-140's a tiny bit smaller.
> It looks like I can relax at least with the Gigabyte .
> I was obscure with my description wasn't I !
> I meant 80 MM from the centre of the heatsink to the edge of the first PCIe X16 Slot .It looks like it will be an easy fit what's more I realize with careful measurement of the heatsink that 80 MM is generous Thanks Beebee


With 80mm you should have 2-3mm clearance to SA SB-E cooler. I would suggest installing an insulation plate/panel between GPU and cooler.








A piece of plastic, cardboard, or just a piece of an old greeting/birthday card.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol, classy huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more about function than appearance for me. The TY-150 helped drop both CPU ~1-2c and GPU ~5c! Really good since I tend to fold and boinc whenever I can.


I'm still using drive cages...added two ty140's into the mix.
Reduced my core temps to 90c max at 4.7ghz and 1.37v (I was close to 101c during prime95 lately cause of higher ambients of 25c)
I got my shiny new gtx 670 ftw and she appreciates the mid case fan too...









Love the SA so much


----------



## Velathawen

Something interesting happened with one of the Cogage fans today, the blades just popped clean off









IMG-20121012-WA0000.jpg 64k .jpg file


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm still using drive cages...added two ty140's into the mix.
> Reduced my core temps to 90c max at 4.7ghz and 1.37v (I was close to 101c during prime95 lately cause of higher ambients of 25c)
> I got my shiny new gtx 670 ftw and she appreciates the mid case fan too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the SA so much


90c!?







Sounds like you need to check your installation, TIM and airflow configuration.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> 90c!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to check your installation, TIM and airflow configuration.


Why? It's a 3770k man...at 4.7ghz with 1.37v. Sounds about right to me. I'll delid the chip soon and hopefully reduce the temps by 30c...

Check the Ivy Stable/Suicide club spreadsheet to see some more examples. I have a pretty high oc, when most people won't get more than 4.6ghz with these chips, only some lucky guys with 1.3-4v 5ghz chips


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why? It's a 3770k man...at 4.7ghz with 1.37v. Sounds about right to me. I'll delid the chip soon and hopefully reduce the temps by 30c...
> Check the Ivy Stable/Suicide club spreadsheet to see some more examples. I have a pretty high oc, when most people won't get more than 4.6ghz with these chips, only some lucky guys with 1.3-4v 5ghz chips


Lol, I had no idea Ivy was so hot!







Still rollin' with my 955.







If I had the money I'd be all over Ivy by now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can always get a used 2500k...BEAST of a chip!








There are some uber cheap z77 boards that are great like the Gigabyte z77x-ud3h / up4 or Asrock OC Formula.


----------



## solsamurai

Someday! Hopefully within the next year if everything goes well after my wife and I relocate to Colorado.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, there's no rush...We will have Haswell round the corner by then.








You can probably get by with gpu upgrades and a hefty cpu oc.









EDIT: I want ty143's








I could use my 4 ty-140's as case fans...and live happily ever after xD


----------



## solsamurai

Yep, my 955 is still truckin along just fine for my needs. More and more of my time these days is going to music production so thankfully don't have a huge desire to upgrade.









Would still like to switch to at least a 2700K in the next year.


----------



## Badness

I had to ditch my old 955 for BF3 earlier this year. It just didn't cut it for 64 person multiplayer. But other than that, everything else ran great on it.

I actually think that the silver arrow was only better than the nh-d14 on intel chips because Thermalright's mounting system was nowhere near as good on the AMD sockets. Thermalright seems to have remedied this with their newer coolers though.
Also, check out this cool store http://www.nansgaminggear.net/.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not familiar with them...Though I've checked out their prices in the past. I use Sidewinder computers, they even ship international!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> I had to ditch my old 955 for BF3 earlier this year. It just didn't cut it for 64 person multiplayer. But other than that, everything else ran great on it.
> I actually think that the silver arrow was only better than the nh-d14 on intel chips because Thermalright's mounting system was nowhere near as good on the AMD sockets. Thermalright seems to have remedied this with their newer coolers though.
> Also, check out this cool store http://www.nansgaminggear.net/.


I got my two TY-150's from them. Legit.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Whenever they sell some TY-143's I'll grab some


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Whenever they sell some TY-143's I'll grab some


Same! I like that Tr switched to a better bearing type.


----------



## ivanlabrie

How? Isn't it fluid dynamic like the ty-140?
I know it has a max of 2500rpm, which is insane for 140mm...and pwm. The colour is radioactive, but I don't have a side window.


----------



## Badness

Didn't they switch to a dual ball bearing after the ty-140? I'm fairly certain the ty-141 and ty-150 are.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, didn't know that...Dual ball bearings are not better per se, they can run faster, but are noisier, and can withstand heat and constant operation better.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, didn't know that...Dual ball bearings are not better per se, they can run faster, but are noisier, and can withstand heat and constant operation better.


They can operate in all orientations.... That's mine main gripe with non-ball bearing fans. Also, I don't mind a some noise and I from what I have heard, the new bearing is about the same noise level.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> They can operate in all orientations.... That's mine main gripe with non-ball bearing fans. Also, I don't mind a some noise and I from what I have heard, the new bearing is about the same noise level.


Fluid dynamic bearings can operate with no gripe in any orientation too...Only sleeve and their variations need lubrication once in a while to withstand operating in other orientations (rifle bearings, and so on)

The noise part from what I gather, yeah, they are pretty much AS silent, when running the same rpm as the TY-140.
I could use the extra rpm the TY-143 offers...


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Fluid dynamic bearings can operate with no gripe in any orientation too...Only sleeve and their variations need lubrication once in a while to withstand operating in other orientations (rifle bearings, and so on)
> The noise part from what I gather, yeah, they are pretty much AS silent, when running the same rpm as the TY-140.
> I could use the extra rpm the TY-143 offers...


I am really curious to know if the 143's are ball bearing.
EDIT: "The Thermalright TR TY-143 140mm x 160mm PWM Fan is a large fan that can be used for many applications. It has a standard 120mm fan hole mounting pattern so this fan can be mounted on any standard 120 fan bracket. The fan comes with Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing (EHFB) so you are ensured consistent and stable RPM while providing a lifetime of usage. The seven silent torpedo blades give a very quiet and efficient airflow making this a great selection for CPU coolers. "


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like some modified liquid fluid dynamics...cause of the 'flow' thing thrown in the mix.
Marketing dept. creativity mayhaps?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> EDIT: "The Thermalright TR TY-143 *140mm x 160mm* PWM Fan is a large fan that can be used for many applications. It has a standard 120mm fan hole mounting pattern so this fan can be mounted on any standard 120 fan bracket. The fan comes with Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing (EHFB) so you are ensured consistent and stable RPM while providing a lifetime of usage. The seven silent torpedo blades give a very quiet and efficient airflow making this a great selection for CPU coolers. "


I take anything Thermalrigtht (and all others) say with a big dose of salt. They spec TY-140/141/143 fans 9mm bigger than they are.








Measure one and you will find fan is 140mm high x 151mm wide x 26.5mm thick and not 140mm x 160mm as their specs say... And if they can't get a simple measurement spec. right how can we trust anything else they say??

Edit: Just looked and now they are saying 151mm after marketing it for how many years?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bet it's another bearing cause of the speed bump, never seen faster rpm fluid dynamic fans...


----------



## fpm1703

Frozencpu is offering the TY-143 fan for $14.99:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17097/fan-1055/Thermalright_TR_TY-143_160mm_x_140mm_PWM_Fan_-_6002500RPM_120mm_Fan_Mounting_Pattern.html

I just ordered a pair. The total price was $38.86 with shipping to Southern California after a 5.1% discount code (found via Google).


----------



## homestyle

How much mount pressure does the SB-E provide?

I just screwed it down all the way. BTW, the mount system is terrible.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> How much mount pressure does the SB-E provide?
> I just screwed it down all the way. BTW, the mount system is terrible.


I can pretty much guarantee you that Zalman's is worse


----------



## homestyle

Is it bad to screw it down all the way?

I keep thinking back to the venomous x that recessed the cpu into the socket.


----------



## silverback1

Hello All,

I am looking forward to the standard SB-E being my next cpu cooler and I was wondering what kind of temps I might expect. I have a 3770K stable at 4.5 ghz with a 1.240 vcore. My ambients should be around 15 to 20C. for the winter. Any insight, even a guess would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Is it bad to screw it down all the way?
> I keep thinking back to the venomous x that recessed the cpu into the socket.


I don't think so. I had a regular SA, and you were supposed to screw it down all the way. I know that's not definite info or very helpful, but my guess would be that it is ok to screw it down all the way.


----------



## ibbeebee

One last question before I buy are there any compatability issues with the Silver Arrow & the Asus v Z77 Deluxe?

It looks like it should be alright after seeing the photos of the Silver Arrow on the Gigabyte boards I don't expect any problems with the Deluxe but confirmation would be great Regards Beebee


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silverback1*
> 
> Hello All,
> I am looking forward to the standard SB-E being my next cpu cooler and I was wondering what kind of temps I might expect. I have a 3770K stable at 4.5 ghz with a 1.240 vcore. My ambients should be around 15 to 20C. for the winter. Any insight, even a guess would be greatly appreciated.


No one can really give you an accurate idea unless they have used the SB-E in your case. I'd say head over to the *Ivy Stable Club* for more insight.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbeebee*
> 
> One last question before I buy are there any compatability issues with the Silver Arrow & the Asus v Z77 Deluxe?
> It looks like it should be alright after seeing the photos of the Silver Arrow on the Gigabyte boards I don't expect any problems with the Deluxe but confirmation would be great Regards Beebee


The only issue I can see is the same on most boards. The height of the VRM heatsink to the left of the CPU socket might prevent you from running a three fan configuration if your case isn't wide enough. I've never needed a third fan as well as most others in the club.









Here's the SB-E on an Extreme3 x79. *Clicky*


----------



## Xaifodin

Wooohoo... Finally - Thermalright are selling their fans, in some decent colors (TY-147 - Black/White)









http://www.pc-cooling.de/Fans/140+mm/200200122/Thermalright+TY+147+-+140+mm+L%FCfter.html

But to me, they look like it's a painted version of TY-140 and not the newer version TY-141.? Hmm - i am not sure what to think of it..?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaifodin*
> 
> Wooohoo... Finally - Thermalright are selling their fans, in some decent colors (TY-147 - Black/White)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/Fans/140+mm/200200122/Thermalright+TY+147+-+140+mm+L%FCfter.html
> But to me, they look like it's a painted version of TY-140 and not the newer version TY-141.? Hmm - i am not sure what to think of it..?


Specs look the same as the TY-140. Would love to get a couple of those on my SA. Or if my next apartment has a patio just paint the fans I already have!


----------



## Elohim

TY-147 = TY-140, just in Black/White

there is also a new Special Edition of the Silver Arrow SBE:



http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Kuehler/AMD+AM2%25252FAM2%25252B%25252FAM3/Thermalright/100700409/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+SE.html

it comes with two TY-145, wich are TY-141 in B/W


----------



## tw33k

That looks awesome! I'm trying to get hold of those TY-147s. Hopefully my supplier can get them


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That looks awesome! I'm trying to get hold of those TY-147s. Hopefully my supplier can get them


Seems I heard you can get the TY-143s down there now, so TY-145/147 will hopefully be along soon.

Still waiting for TY-143 up here in UK.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TY-147 = TY-140, just in Black/White
> there is also a new Special Edition of the Silver Arrow SBE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Kuehler/AMD+AM2%25252FAM2%25252B%25252FAM3/Thermalright/100700409/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+SE.html
> it comes with two TY-145, wich are TY-141 in B/W


Gorgeous! Wish I had the funds for it!


----------



## AlphaC

The black & white TR fans looks a lot like Phanteks. Has the sleeving been improved though? The Phanteks sleeving is tighter and more professional, it covers the entire wire tightly and to the end where the connector is.


----------



## Elohim

If anything the Phanteks Fans look like the Thermalright ones, since they already sold them when Phanteks didnt even exist.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> The black & white TR fans looks a lot like Phanteks. Has the sleeving been improved though? The Phanteks sleeving is tighter and more professional, it covers the entire wire tightly and to the end where the connector is.


Phanteks sleeving sticks straight out about an inch like a sore thumb









But you are right about TY fans not being the best braided sleeving but it's better than many.. including most PSU sleeving.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> If anything the Phanteks Fans look like the Thermalright ones, since they already sold them when Phanteks didnt even exist.


Indeed. All Phanteks did was square off the 2 round side of TY, put some ribs and notches in fan blades and change to better colours.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Indeed. All Phanteks did was square off the 2 round side of TY, put some ribs and notches in fan blades and change to better colours.


Don't forget this nifty feature.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xaifodin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TY-147 = TY-140, just in Black/White
> there is also a new Special Edition of the Silver Arrow SBE:
> 
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Kuehler/AMD+AM2%25252FAM2%25252B%25252FAM3/Thermalright/100700409/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+SE.html
> it comes with two TY-145, wich are TY-141 in B/W


What...!! They should have released it earlier - like before i ordered mine







Stupid..!
Oh well - they don't include the 150 mm Fan, which in my opinion is the more efficient fan regarding noise/airflow..!
Maybe TR will come out with a Black/White version of the TY-150 soon


----------



## dumafourlife

Can anyone confirm the fitment on an asus m4a87td evo mobo? I'm really only worried about the mobo heatsink interfering with the silver arrow heat sink.


----------



## Dsrt

Hi, just got my i5-3570k + Asrock z77 extreme 4 + Silver Arrow SB-E. Im currently running stock settings and my idle temps ranges from 28c to 36c.
When I ran Intel burn test 10 times with "very high, 4100mb ram" my max temps according to core temp were 66-70-68-64. Is this normal for this cooler or should I reseat this? Case is Fractal Design Define R4 with full fan setup. Ive read that TJ max is 105c but some people say on these forums that I shouldnt go over +70c temps?


----------



## tw33k

Your temps seem a little high, particularly idle temps. What is the air temp in your room?


----------



## solsamurai

You can also try different airflow configs. Not sure how effective that will be in a case like the R4. The front panel really starves the case for intake. Still a gorgeous case though!


----------



## icekreme1002

Well i have ordered 6 ty-143 and the hr-55 heatsink from http://www.nansgaminggear.com.au so i can be rid of the crappy x79 sabertooth chipset fan. woo!

Will be modding my case further to take 3 ty-143's as front intakes, then will use 2 on the sb-e and a spare for either bottom intake or something else depending how it goes.
Should all be here end of the week or early week after as they had to order the hr-55.

Photos to come


----------



## HAVO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Well i have ordered 6 ty-143 and the hr-55 heatsink from http://www.nansgaminggear.com.au so i can be rid of the crappy x79 sabertooth chipset fan. woo!
> Will be modding my case further to take 3 ty-143's as front intakes, then will use 2 on the sb-e and a spare for either bottom intake or something else depending how it goes.
> Should all be here end of the week or early week after as they had to order the hr-55.
> Photos to come


wow.. i REALLY want to see that mod, specially a video if you can


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*
> 
> Well i have ordered 6 ty-143 and the hr-55 heatsink from http://www.nansgaminggear.com.au so i can be rid of the crappy x79 sabertooth chipset fan. woo!
> Will be modding my case further to take 3 ty-143's as front intakes, then will use 2 on the sb-e and a spare for either bottom intake or something else depending how it goes.
> Should all be here end of the week or early week after as they had to order the hr-55.
> Photos to come


Wow!







Front intake and a couple on the SB-E and that's all you'll probably need! TY-143 wind tunnel!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds epic!








Wanna see...


----------



## doyll

Neighbors will wonder how you got an airplane inside you house


----------



## Ice009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> All the Z77 Asus boards will have issues with top x1 and maybe the top x16 slot. I would go with Gigabyte, Asrock or MSI.


Why would only Asus Z77 boards have a clearance issue if the x16 slot is the second slot? Don't all those boards you listed have a x1 slot first then a x16 slot second?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice009*
> 
> Why would only Asus Z77 boards have a clearance issue if the x16 slot is the second slot? Don't all those boards you listed have a x1 slot first then a x16 slot second?


Each manufacture uses slightly different spacing and layout for their motherboards. All the various heatsinks can also get in the way of larger air coolers. Some like the Asus boards are known to have compatibility issues with the SA/SB-E. Read carefully what I said. Definitely the x1 PCIe will be blocked and maybe the top PCIe x16 depending on the exact model and version. The question I was answering was whether or not the top PCIe x16 lane would be blocked.


----------



## roofrider

Seeking help guys,
I'm in India and the SB-E ins't available here but the old SA is, still a good idea to go for it?
Also as usual i have doubt regarding it's ram clearance..moreover i'm thinking of mount it in north-south direction..would that solve the clearance issues with dimm and pcie slots? Mobo will be a asus sabertooth or 990fx pro.


----------



## mikupoiss

The Good Old SA is still kicking. I wouldn't actually dream of changing it to say SB-E Ex.


----------



## doyll

SA is just as good as SA SB-E... well so close it's hard to figure out which is better.







SA SB-E cools a degree - ish cooler at low fan speeds, but seem about same as high speeds. .


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Seeking help guys,
> I'm in India and the SB-E ins't available here but the old SA is, still a good idea to go for it?
> Also as usual i have doubt regarding it's ram clearance..moreover i'm thinking of mount it in north-south direction..would that solve the clearance issues with dimm and pcie slots? Mobo will be a asus sabertooth or 990fx pro.


The SA is a beast. The only reason I would like to own the SB-E is for the experience using it for the sake of the club! Well, aside for the two installs I've done for friends that is...







Use low-profile DIMMs to avoid clearance issues. As far as the motherboard goes the only sure way you'll know is by finding someone else online who has done it or try yourself. Worst case scenario you can always go with Gigabyte or other brand.


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use low-profile DIMMs to avoid clearance issues. As far as the motherboard goes the only sure way you'll know is by finding someone else online who has done it or try yourself. Worst case scenario you can always go with *Gigabyte or other brand*.


Thanks fellas,
I see some here are using samsung rams i'll check if it is available here..looks like ripjaws might be a bit tight.
Why do u say Gigabyte or other brand? Do those boards have better spacing or something?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Thanks fellas,
> I see some here are using samsung rams i'll check if it is available here..looks like ripjaws might be a bit tight.
> Why do u say Gigabyte or other brand? Do those boards have better spacing or something?


They don't have clearance issues with the top PCIe x16 lane like some of the Asus boards do. Corsair XMS3 and low profile Vengeance RAM have plenty of clearance under the SA.


----------



## homestyle

Here's my rig. Got the Thermalright Shaman too. If you know how 700 rpm on these fans sound, then you know how silent my rig is in this fractal define r4 case.

The single 150 fan running at 700rpm keeps temps under 60c while gaming with the cpu overclocked to 4.5ghz.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Here's my rig. Got the Thermalright Shaman too. If you know how 700 rpm on these fans sound, then you know how silent my rig is in this fractal define r4 case.
> The single 150 fan running at 700rpm keeps temps under 60c while gaming with the cpu overclocked to 4.5ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. OP updated.


----------



## Xaifodin

For anyone wondering how TY-141 and 150 looks like with black fan blades.







They look A LOT better than the originals.!





The reasen i painted the fan blades is because i'm going to be using the SA SB-E for my next build and the color scheme will be black,gold and white - so they should fit in perfectly.

On a side note - they were painted without disassembling the fan. I just covered the frame


----------



## Elohim

The frame color actually looks good combined with black fan blades, good work


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The frame color actually looks good combined with black fan blades, good work


Definitely. I'm very interested in the painting process if you don't mind sharing! I've often thought about painting mine once I move to a place that has an actual balcony or porch.


----------



## Xaifodin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> The frame color actually looks good combined with black fan blades, good work


Thanks, they have a much more sleek appearence now, imo.!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Definitely. I'm very interested in the painting process if you don't mind sharing! I've often thought about painting mine once I move to a place that has an actual balcony or porch.


Sure.
Got some masking tape, and wrapped it around the whole frame - covered everything except the fan blade obviously.
A can of good quality matt finish spray paint , and made sure i painted it from a distance of 30 cm, to get a very thin layer. Repeated it 2 times (or more if you want). And i didn't use any primer for this job, because the fan blades have a 'rough' surface, so it would adhere just fine.
Whatever minor black stains left on the frame after it was finished, was easily removed with a q-tip and some of my wife's nail polish remover


----------



## solsamurai

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dumafourlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Definitely. I'm very interested in the painting process if you don't mind sharing! I've often thought about painting mine once I move to a place that has an actual balcony or porch.


Never took apart a Thermalright but with most fans you can take off the sticker where the logo is, release the bearing seal cover, and then pop off the plastic clip that holds the blades to the frame. Then you can paint as wanted


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumafourlife*
> 
> Never took apart a Thermalright but with most fans you can take off the sticker where the logo is, release the bearing seal cover, and then pop off the plastic clip that holds the blades to the frame. Then you can paint as wanted


TY series fans are different as outlined in this guide *here*. It's why I probably won't completely disassemble them unless I have the extra cash to replace them if something goes wrong.


----------



## athkatla

Hello, I'm considering purchasing the SA-SBE but I'm not sure if there are any clearance issues with

a) Asrock z77 extreme 4
b) Phantom 410

can't find any compatibility lists in Thermalright's website.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elohim

Most likely not, or it will be really close. The SA SBE is ~170mm in height, the Phantom 410 allows 169mm coolers according to this: http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/gehaeuse/378-test-nzxt-phantom-410.html?showall=0&start=4

If you use a second TY-141 in the middle instead of the TY-150 it will fit for sure.
Maybe you can find the Special Edition of the SA SBE wich does come with two 140mm fans:

http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA775/Thermalright/100700409/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+SE.html


----------



## athkatla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Most likely not, or it will be really close. The SA SBE is ~170mm in height, the Phantom 410 allows 169mm coolers according to this: http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/gehaeuse/378-test-nzxt-phantom-410.html?showall=0&start=4
> If you use a second TY-141 in the middle instead of the TY-150 it will fit for sure.
> Maybe you can find the Special Edition of the SA SBE wich does come with two 140mm fans:
> http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Kuehler/Intel+LGA775/Thermalright/100700409/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+SE.html


Thanks for your fast reply.

I can find the Special Edition with 2 TY145 fans but how would this edition perform in comparison with the Noctua NH-D14 in terms of cooling and noise?
All reviews I have read are about the normal edition with 1 TY141 and 1 TY150 or the Extreme Edition with 2 TY143 fans.

Thanks again.


----------



## Elohim

It will performa virtually identical to the standard edition. In my testing the Standard edition performed 0,4°C better compared to 2x TY-141, wich is well within the margin of error.


----------



## athkatla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> It will performa virtually identical to the standard edition. In my testing the Standard edition performed 0,4°C better compared to 2x TY-141, wich is well within the margin of error.


hmm I just read this
http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/kuehlung/test-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-cpu-kuehler/10479

and I'm really confused now, I thought SA-SBE performed a bit better than NH-D14....


----------



## Elohim

They perform more or less the same. The Phanteks 14PE would be slightly better. IMO the SA SBE does come with the best fans out of all these dual tower coolers, though.


----------



## athkatla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> They perform more or less the same. The Phanteks 14PE would be slightly better. IMO the SA SBE does come with the best fans out of all these dual tower coolers, though.


Which pair of fans are you talking about ? The one in the standard edition or in the special edition?


----------



## Elohim

both. TY-141=TY-145
The TY-141 is better than the Noctu a14P or the Phanteks 140mm fan for sure.
You could think about getting the bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2. Also awesome fans.


----------



## athkatla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> both. TY-141=TY-145
> The TY-141 is better than the Noctu a14P or the Phanteks 140mm fan for sure.
> You could think about getting the bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2. Also awesome fans.


ok, assuming all 3 are equal in performance and price, which one has easier installation?

1) SA-SBE Special Edition
2) NH-D14
3) Dark Rock Pro 2

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elohim

1. D14
2. Dark Rock Pro 2
3. Silver Arrow SBE

all of them are fairly easy though


----------



## dumafourlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> TY series fans are different as outlined in this guide *here*. It's why I probably won't completely disassemble them unless I have the extra cash to replace them if something goes wrong.


The only major difference I see is having to mar some of the frame and the clip. I guess I could see how most people wouldn't want to mess that up. All in all doesn't seem that much more difficult but you could always just mask off and paint.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dumafourlife*
> 
> The only major difference I see is having to mar some of the frame and the clip. I guess I could see how most people wouldn't want to mess that up. All in all doesn't seem that much more difficult but you could always just mask off and paint.


It's whole forcing the plastic cap thing that has me concerned. If I apply to much force and break it too much then I'll have to get a new fan.


----------



## Sidian

Has anyone seen this new review from Vortez of the SB-E extreme? Pretty good performance, I'm pretty disappointed that it doesn't beat the H100 though...


----------



## Elohim

They most likely tested the H100 with intake fans, wich kinda f's up the airflow. Just something to consider.


----------



## dumafourlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> It's whole forcing the plastic cap thing that has me concerned. If I apply to much force and break it too much then I'll have to get a new fan.


Yea i know what you mean, and they're not cheap either lol.


----------



## Sidian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> They most likely tested the H100 with intake fans, wich kinda f's up the airflow. Just something to consider.


So you think the difference is greater between the H100 and SB-E Extreme? What would you say the difference is, and have you reviewed the SB-E Extreme yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidian*
> 
> Has anyone seen this new review from Vortez of the SB-E extreme? Pretty good performance, I'm pretty disappointed that it doesn't beat the H100 though...


----------



## icekreme1002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidian*
> 
> So you think the difference is greater between the H100 and SB-E Extreme? What would you say the difference is.


I have not got my ty-143 fans yet, or used the H100, but from all my reading research and the reviews/results of other arrow coolers, I would say these coolers are practically the same in cpu cooling performance. Case/fan config will surely affect results between the two but with intake fans, the H100 is probably slightly better in most situations. However with intake fans on the H100 other components may suffer and overall temps might be worse off.
With good case airflow to feed air to the 2500rpm fans on the extreme, or good direction of air to the cooler, maybe the extreme would beat out the H100 with outtake fans, or at least perform closer to it.
The fan setup in that test rig in the review is probably not ideal for the sb-e extreme.

Its really down to personal choice and setup between the better air coolers and H100/H80. I like the sb-e as i have front to rear airflow, no room for a 2x120rad, don't want to deal with the possible extra noise of a pump, have had good luck with thermalright coolers before and have hot vrms that appreciate the extra airflow.


----------



## Elohim

What i'm saying is that Most of these Tests naturally favor the H100 imo.
100% CPU Load, no GPU Load and intake Fans.

But a normal Load Situation for Most users looks more like this:

80% CPU Load, 80% GPU Load.

Now with the intake Fans on the H100 the GPU temps will go significantly up compared to a Tower cooler if we use a normal ATX case Design.
With exhaust Fans on the H100 the CPU temps will be higher.

So the Testssetup Most Reviews use is basically the best possible scenario for the H100. It obviouslY would be impossible to test them in all kinds of differen Air flow situations, GPU loads etc, but IMO you have at least to Test it with intake AND exhaust Fans.


----------



## HAVO

In a open test bench, the SBE-Extreme came 7 DEGREES better than the H100..

here is the video proof:




in theory the "noise" its about the same, but the H100 fans have a more "annoying" sound (just from all the videos i saw, dont know IRL about the TY 143)

Its all about the airflow configuration man.. and the SA extreme have the _*potential*_ to beat any CLC around.. hell, I can bet whatever you want it can get closer easily to custom loops if you use Liquid Ultra and the proper airflow config (not the crazy big ass rad setups)









air cooling FTW


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> They most likely tested the H100 with intake fans, wich kinda f's up the airflow. Just something to consider.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> What i'm saying is that Most of these Tests naturally favor the H100 imo.
> 100% CPU Load, no GPU Load and intake Fans.
> But a normal Load Situation for Most users looks more like this:
> 80% CPU Load, 80% GPU Load.
> Now with the intake Fans on the H100 the GPU temps will go significantly up compared to a Tower cooler if we use a normal ATX case Design.
> With exhaust Fans on the H100 the CPU temps will be higher.
> So the Testssetup Most Reviews use is basically the best possible scenario for the H100. It obviouslY would be impossible to test them in all kinds of differen Air flow situations, GPU loads etc, but IMO you have at least to Test it with intake AND exhaust Fans.


Yes, testing definitely favored H100

The H100 was mounted in top blowing out, The problem is there were only 2x 120mm intake fans in front of case for all tests. H100 mounted in top pushed it's heated exhaust directly out of case, but when testing air coolers they were dumping their heated exhaust inside of case and only 1 120mm fan in back to pull that heat out.. and that single exhaust fan cannot move anywhere near as much air as air coolers do at full speed.. And the 2x 120mm front intakes have HDD cage blocking one and case front blocking airflow so not a lot of good clean flow going on in the case.

Airflow was so bad that the H100 completely failed passive cooler.









Carbide 500R was probably 10c or more hotter than ambient with air coolers being tested. That means 10c or more high CPU temps.









Was discussed in a thread on OcUK forum with questions answered by reviewer.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The H100 was mounted in top blowing out, .


where did you find this info?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> where did you find this info?


Reviewer answered me on OcUK forum. I've added to my above post too.

You have PM with link to thread


----------



## Elohim

thanks. tell him that he should mention things like this under "testing procedures"


----------



## doyll

From OcUK thread
Quote:


> Quote:
> _Originally Posted by doyll View Post
> I assume the H100 was mounted in in the top?_
> 
> Due to UP4 heatsinks the radiator had to sit inside the top cavity, whilst the fans were installed at the top but on the inside of the case.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> thanks. tell him that he should mention things like this under "testing procedures"


Wouldn't do any good. At least he gave enough info to see how review was biased toward H100, intentional or not. Was like pulling hen's teeth to get what info I did on open forum.









Putting the H100 in the top as exhaust means 3 exhaust fans.

The 200mm side fan was unplugged for all tests so lots of easy extra air from side for H100 to pull up in top.


----------



## solsamurai

Another OCN member once said "High-end air is > low-end water" and I still agree. Not just for CPU temps but also for the overall temps of the rest of the components.


----------



## icekreme1002




----------



## doyll

/\/\/\/\ I want!! /\/\/\/\

I've found I don't use the upper half of rpm range, but it sure is nice for the ego when I turn them up for people to hear. The "Wow" factor and all. And yes, I have too much ego. It's the TY-143's fault


----------



## HAVO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*


NICE !!!

UPLOAD A VIDEO OR GET BANNED !!! na its ok, im joking.. but seriously, make a video please, soo much airflow in those boxes


----------



## thermalrightaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icekreme1002*


Hope you enjoy your new fans and heatsink


----------



## doyll

Too much airflow for that little heatsink.









We need a video of those fans on that heatsink mate.


----------



## ivanlabrie

gpu heatsink or what?
I'm so jelly...so many ty-143's


----------



## Elohim

this is a chipset Cooler.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh gotcha...I'm not familiar with am3 stuff, you need that?


----------



## icekreme1002

Yeah its a chipset cooler for my x79 sabertooth board.
Probably doesn't really need it, but I wanted to be rid of the crappy little fan that came mounted on the heatsink.
Couldn't find anything local as all the older thermalright versions seem to be sold out, but the new aussie thermalright supplier ordered the new version in for me. Yay! Now is only the shaman would fit my 7950..... :-(.

Heres the board and what came on it if you are curious.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313283/x79-sabertooth-naked#post_18304506

I will see what i can do about vids guys. Will def be photos but will try for a short vid once its all up and running too.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh gotcha...I'm not familiar with am3 stuff, you need that?


icekreme1002's running Intel dood.


----------



## ivanlabrie

He has an amd sixcore in his sig!









Just read the whole x79 part...makes sense, those have some hot vrm's


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> He has an amd sixcore in his sig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read the whole x79 part...makes sense, those have some hot vrm's


I'm only seeing an I7 3820.







Did you maybe click on Elohim's sig?


----------



## SteddyLie

Fan Configuration : Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Push)
Case : Lian Li Lancool First Knight PC-K63
Motherboard : MSI A75MA-G55 FM1 Socket
Memory : Patriot Viper Extreme 8GB ddr3
GPU : Digital Alliance GTX 660 (the one & only brand that made in indonesia, Palit OEM)
the first PCi ex 2x16 near the cpu socket was a little bit blocked, so I have to push it a little








First Memory Slot was blocked

Before Using GPU










After Installed GPU


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteddyLie*
> 
> Fan Configuration : Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Push)
> Case : Lian Li Lancool First Knight PC-K63
> Motherboard : MSI A75MA-G55 FM1 Socket
> Memory : Patriot Viper Extreme 8GB ddr3
> GPU : Digital Alliance GTX 660 (the one & only brand that made in indonesia, Palit OEM)
> the first PCi ex 2x16 near the cpu socket was a little bit blocked, so I have to push it a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Memory Slot was blocked
> Before Using GPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Installed GPU
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img84/1853/img2012103100465.jpg[/IMG]


Welcome to the club and OCN!







BTW that's actually a Pull/Pull configuration.









You can use the link in my sig to add your system specs to yours.


----------



## ZeVo

Hey guys,

Is this the only place you can buy the SB-E SE in black?

http://www.pc-cooling.de/CPU+Cooler/Intel+LGA775/Thermalright/100700409/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+SE.html

I am trying to order but I do not think they ship to the U.S.


----------



## doyll

Probably be awhile before they materialize in RW. I had seen reports of HR-02 being released with TY-147 (TY-140 in black/white) and Elohim commented about a month ago about the the SA SB-E SE with TY-145 (TY-141 in black/white) but have heard nothing about release dates here in UK / EU.

Maybe one of these suppliers will ship to America
http://www.h-online.com/priceinsight/eu/845340


----------



## Elohim

www.nansgaminggear.net/searchresults.asp?cat=1818

They Do have the B/W HR-02 now. so i guess tey will get the B/W Silver Arrow soon. I would ask nansgaminggear via e-email when they will be in stock.


----------



## ZeVo

Thanks for the links guys. I'll check them out.


----------



## ZeVo

Emailed Nan's Gaming Gear and said if I wanted the black and white fans, they could replace them with the greenish fans that come in the box originally. Going to wait a couple more weeks to save up some cash and buy it, so get ready to add me!









Would I have any RAM clearance problems with the SB-E? I just looked up that the G.SKILL Snipers are 42 mm / 1.65 inches tall.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Emailed Nan's Gaming Gear and said if I wanted the black and white fans, they could replace them with the greenish fans that come in the box originally. Going to wait a couple more weeks to save up some cash and buy it, so get ready to add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I have any RAM clearance problems with the SB-E? I just looked up that the G.SKILL Snipers are 42 mm / 1.65 inches tall.


You may have an issue with the DIMM closet to the CPU socket.


----------



## doyll

Heatsink to bottom fins:
31.9mm
39.1mm
46.3mm

Height
162.2mm

Width
154.65mm

Depth
103mm

27mm between towers


----------



## ZeVo

Dang..

I was planning on getting new low profile RAM anyway. Thanks for the help though! Really hope I can buy the SB-E soon so I can finally put the 212 back in its box.


----------



## jovanni

Hello there guys....
I recently bought the SB-E extreme....very nice piece indeed but very noise too....above 1300 RPM you cannot stay for a long time in the same room.....anyway, the performance.







....just I overclock my 3570K to 4.5Ghz and 65-69C max temps on OCCT, prime95 a little bit lower....really impressive.









Anyway, I decide to replace the TY-143 fans with 2 TY-141 and for the middle the TY-150.
I have a question, because my ram didn't allow the first TY-141 to go down and cover the area of the fins if I reverse the fans and make the intake of the air from the rear of the case....will be any significant different to the performance?
Thanks for your thoughts and help&#8230;..


----------



## doyll

The TY-143 fans are the same dBA and cfm at 1200-1300rpm as the TY-141 so no reason to change to TY-141 fan.

TY-150 up to it's max of doesn't really perform any different than TY-140/141/145/147 or TY-143 up to 1300rpm

TY-150
Fan speed: 500~1100RPM (PWM controlled)
Fan noise: 19~23dBA
Airflow: 38~84CFM

TY-140& TY-147
Fan Weight : 140g
Fan Speed : 900~1300RPM (PWM)
Sound Level : 17~21dBA
Airflow : 28.3~74CFM

TY-141 & TY-145
Fan Weight : 140g
Fan Speed : 900~1300RPM (PWM)
Sound Level : 17~21dBA
Airflow : 28.3~74CFM

TY-143
Fan Speed: 600~2500 RPM (PWM)
Sound Level: 21~45dBA
Airflow: 31-130CFM

I use TY-140 and TY-143 fans. Both idle down to around 600rpm. Both make same noise level up to 1300rpm. TY-143 has a slightly different sound than TY-140 because it has a different bearing.

The advantages of the SA SB-E Extreme are:
* TY-143 is smaller size so will fit in smaller cases than TY-150
* Same noise and airflow up to TY-150/TY-141 rpm maximum but you have another 1200rpm to play with.

* Some see the red / orange as an advantage too









Hopefully the TY-145/147 (black / white versions of TY-141/140) fans will be available before too much longer.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I want either black ty-143's or Joujye twin turbos for mine... xD


----------



## jovanni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The TY-143 fans are the same dBA and cfm at 1200-1300rpm as the TY-141 so no reason to change to TY-141 fan.
> TY-150 up to it's max of doesn't really perform any different than TY-140/141/145/147 or TY-143 up to 1300rpm
> TY-150
> Fan speed: 500~1100RPM (PWM controlled)
> Fan noise: 19~23dBA
> Airflow: 38~84CFM
> TY-140& TY-147
> Fan Weight : 140g
> Fan Speed : 900~1300RPM (PWM)
> Sound Level : 17~21dBA
> Airflow : 28.3~74CFM
> TY-141 & TY-145
> Fan Weight : 140g
> Fan Speed : 900~1300RPM (PWM)
> Sound Level : 17~21dBA
> Airflow : 28.3~74CFM
> TY-143
> Fan Speed: 600~2500 RPM (PWM)
> Sound Level: 21~45dBA
> Airflow: 31-130CFM
> I use TY-140 and TY-143 fans. Both idle down to around 600rpm. Both make same noise level up to 1300rpm. TY-143 has a slightly different sound than TY-140 because it has a different bearing.
> The advantages of the SA SB-E Extreme are:
> * TY-143 is smaller size so will fit in smaller cases than TY-150
> * Same noise and airflow up to TY-150/TY-141 rpm maximum but you have another 1200rpm to play with.
> * Some see the red / orange as an advantage too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the TY-145/147 (black / white versions of TY-141/140) fans will be available before too much longer.


You are right about the difference of noise in the same RPM. Below 1270-1220 rpm the TY-143 is almost quite, you hear only the air blowing. Above that range there is an annoying sound. At least is annoying to me and because PWM kick in above 65 Celsius the dB goes up as well. The TY-150 is 10mm bigger so I believe will cover better fins and pipes ....and spinning around 1030-1100rpms you get 84 CFM.....for me better than 1300 of TY-141.
I have now 3 TYs running my silver arrow.....TY-150 in the middle, TY-141 front and back......I prefer to use the rear of the case to front, direction of the fans and seem to work fine...


----------



## jovanni

Here is a picture of the MONSTER SB-E!!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Someone should try either a single middle joujye twin turbo (252cfm and 6k rpm) or 3 fhp141 (new 140x38 silverstone fan, not sure if correct) to help me make up my mind.


----------



## doyll

It's all about getting cool air to cooler... and heated cooler/GPU air out of case so it doesn't mix with the cool air.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ok, so I will be getting a Joujye twin turbo pwm fan soon...Will replace my dual ty140 setup with a single middle 120x38mm fan.
What do you guys think?

That particular fan has beastly specs, hitting a max of 6000rpm and 252cfm with one of the most impressive air pressure ratings out there.
Plus it has regular pwm control with a separate molex plug for power. I can control it via the mobo header and it stops at 0% duty cycle.

It should perform even better than my current config right?


----------



## Elohim

Sure it will perform better, but the performance gain will get less and less the higher the CFM though. It would be interesting to see how it will compare at a similar noise level though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm going for some overkill air benching with a delidded cpu, and I get to use my spare ty-140s as case fans...I'm guessing with reasonable noise levels the biggest impact on temps will come from the improved case airflow, unless I ramp the rpm up, unleashing the turbine sound. xD


----------



## knightsilver

Im currently looking at:

Fractal Design Define R4
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO (link)
Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE
5, Noctua 140mm fans

Im looking for quiet setup on a full CPU load? System will be 24/7 and as a sever/workstation.......

The SBE, looks like it should fit said motherboard?

KS


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> Here is a picture of the MONSTER SB-E!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Backwards airflow config? Count me interested to see a pic of your whole setup.







OP updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Im currently looking at:
> Fractal Design Define R4
> ASUS P8Z77-V PRO (link)
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE
> 5, Noctua 140mm fans
> Im looking for quiet setup on a full CPU load? System will be 24/7 and as a sever/workstation.......
> The SBE, looks like it should fit said motherboard?
> KS


Be sure to use low profile DIMMs and you'll be good. Top PCIe x1 lane may be blocked off by the SBE.


----------



## knightsilver

You mean something like these:

4GB (1x4GB) low_profile
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148660

16GB (4x4GB) low_profile
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148664

32GB (4x8GB) low_profile
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148665

KS


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> You mean something like these...


Yep. Corsair low profile Vengeance works as well. Just nothing with tall, useless heatsinks like *these*.


----------



## jovanni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Backwards airflow config? Count me interested to see a pic of your whole setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I 'll take some ....soon as possible


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> I 'll take some ....soon as possible


Please do! I'm always interested in all the different configurations people use.


----------



## kevindd992002

@solsamurai

If I have the original Silver Arrow, is it wise to upgrade to the newer Thermalright coolers? Are they better?


----------



## doyll

Not to butt in but I will anyway.









Original Silver Arrow is still one of the top twin tower coolers.. like in the top 5 or 6









In the old reviews it was a neck and neck race between NH-D140 and Silver Arrow. Now NH-D14 is a couple degrees behind with Phanteks PH-TC14PE and Silver Arrow SB-E running neck and neck. Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme noses into the lead but only by making twice as much noise.







Put a couple of TY-140/141/145/147 fans on your Silver Arrow if you want more cooling.. or if you want super cooling screamers a couple of TY-143 like SA SB-E Extreme has.. and if you keep them below 1300rpm they sound same as your TY-140s do. Well, they have a slightly different sound.. think it's because they have different bearings. If you A/B test them you can hear the difference in sound but no difference in volume... at least I didn't notice any... and I'm running TY-143s on my TC14PE cooler.









Bottom line: If you want a newer look change the fans... or you want a couple degrees more cooling.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @solsamurai
> If I have the original Silver Arrow, is it wise to upgrade to the newer Thermalright coolers? Are they better?


IMO the difference between the SA and SBE is not enough to warrant a new purchase. Unless you prefer the look of one over the other.


----------



## kevindd992002

Not really after the looks, more on the performance







But yeah, I think the newer SA's don't do much of a difference compared to the original SA.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Not really after the looks, more on the performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I think the newer SA's don't do much of a difference compared to the original SA.


Elohim already proved that fact.


----------



## doyll

Post #45
http://www.overclock.net/t/1214039/thermalright-coming-up-with-the-silver-arrow-sb-e-cpu-cooler/40


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah and that proves SB is still better than the SBE in some aspects







The variety of fans is the one dictating the differences between tests.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah and that proves SB is still better than the SBE in some aspects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The variety of fans is the one dictating the differences between tests.


What are SB and SBE?.. Sandy Bridge and Sandy Bridge-E??

That's what abbreviations SB and SB-E are to me.

If not and as we were talking about Silver Arrow and Silver Arrow SB-E maybe abbreviations could be SA and SA SB-E?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think it's the latter...SA vs SA SB-E.
I like my SA, and I'll be getting some beast fans to play around with it soon.
Expect results in a couple of weeks.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think it's the latter...SA vs SA SB-E.
> I like my SA, and I'll be getting some beast fans to play around with it soon.
> Expect results in a couple of weeks.


Look forward to it. Siverstone FHP-141 maybe?

Just added an old Cogage Arrow to my collection. No fans yet. Have some TY-140 and TY-143 I can try on it but that's all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cogage arrow? the old one? And mounting mechanism? I guess you'll use it on a 1366 rig...

No 140x38mm fans, 120x38mm actually...either Joujye twin turbo's or Nidec Beta-v 5300rpm 220cfm beasts. Both are pwm and controllable via the mobo header, if you feed power via a molex plug.








(or so it seems)


----------



## doyll

Yeah, the original Arrow. Arrow and Silver Arrow use same mounting kits.









5300rpm/220cfm!







dBA must be pain threshold and above.







Do they need starter motors to spin them up before ignition?

I have casters on my case... and I don't relish the idea of chasing it around the room.









Besides my nearest neighbors are too close for that kind of noise. Only 100m away.


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol, I live in an apartment...I will run them at min rpm for daily use and crank up to 6000rpm or 5300rpm (depending on which fans I get) for benching on air.








I'm aiming for 5.5ghz on my 3770k lol


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think it's the latter...SA vs SA SB-E.
> I like my SA, and I'll be getting some beast fans to play around with it soon.
> Expect results in a couple of weeks.


SA and SB-E. That is all.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think it's the latter...SA vs SA SB-E.
> I like my SA, and I'll be getting some beast fans to play around with it soon.
> Expect results in a couple of weeks.


Yes and that was just a typo.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Yay! Pics when done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look closely....
> Now go to the OP and compare the height of the SA/SB-E to these numbers. I in fact did answer your question.


So sorry solsamurai, I didn't upgrade to this HSF... still need time to survey more, my candidats are Thermalright Acrhon SB-E X2, CoolerMaster Seidon 120M or Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro.
Btw this SA SB-E has same performance with H100 right?


----------



## doyll

Anybody tried the Silverstone FHP141 on SA yet?
140x140x38mm
PWM
Dual ball bearing
12V DC 0.65Amp
Speed Q:500~1200rpm P:500~2000rpm
Airflow 42.8~171 CFM
Static Pressure 0.23~3.7 mm-H2O
Noise Level 13.4~43.5 dBA(Max)

Looks good for $21.88 or £14.30. Wondering how it would do as a middle fan or two.. or three.


----------



## worms14

Hi all welcome.
For some time I have Silver Arrow and I am very happy, but I had a rough base, was raised and now I wonder if it does not compensate for water sand paper 2000.
Does anyone here experimented with this and that seems to exam temperatures are better?
My silver arrow:




Cheers and thank you for your advice, I'm sorry for english, if not understood, google translate.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yes and that was just a typo.


Sorry...just pointing it out. All good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Anybody tried the Silverstone FHP141 on SA yet?
> 140x140x38mm
> PWM
> Dual ball bearing
> 12V DC 0.65Amp
> Speed Q:500~1200rpm P:500~2000rpm
> Airflow 42.8~171 CFM
> Static Pressure 0.23~3.7 mm-H2O
> Noise Level 13.4~43.5 dBA(Max)
> Looks good for $21.88 or £14.30. Wondering how it would do as a middle fan or two.. or three.


The airflow must be a blatant lie...Other than that we need a serious review.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> So sorry solsamurai, I didn't upgrade to this HSF... still need time to survey more, my candidats are Thermalright Acrhon SB-E X2, CoolerMaster Seidon 120M or Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro.
> Btw this SA SB-E has same performance with H100 right?


With the right airflow configuration (case/fan combination) I say either SA can beat the H100 (poor mans WC anyway).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> Hi all welcome.
> For some time I have Silver Arrow and I am very happy, but I had a rough base, was raised and now I wonder if it does not compensate for water sand paper 2000.
> Does anyone here experimented with this and that seems to exam temperatures are better?
> My silver arrow:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and thank you for your advice, I'm sorry for english, if not understood, google translate.


Lovely pictures! I'll update the member list shortly!









I have no experience with lapping the SA so I'll let the two people that have chime in.


----------



## worms14

The whole time in my head alignment of the ridges on the SA, I'll check how it looks in the i5 2500K IHS, even if it's probably line up.
For me it looks like:


Temperatures as noted in the test, about 23 degrees around:


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worms14*
> 
> The whole time in my head alignment of the ridges on the SA, I'll check how it looks in the i5 2500K IHS, even if it's probably line up.
> For me it looks like:
> 
> Temperatures as noted in the test, about 23 degrees around


You have idle temperature 51-58-56-54c ?
Very high for idle temperature.

The curve of base looks normal.


----------



## Elohim

I'm pretty sure he started the HW Monitor when prime was already running









Anyway, i'd say temps look ok. Hard to say though without knowing your chip.


----------



## doyll

Agree. Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> With the right airflow configuration (case/fan combination) I say either SA can beat the H100 (poor mans WC anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures! I'll update the member list shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no experience with lapping the SA so I'll let the two people that have chime in.


Nice info mate







thanks for sharing


----------



## worms14

A man buys a cooler which was the best available on hand in your place of residence, to not regret later that he took the cheaper, maybe worse. But it probably is not entirely true, for what I have in the caption seems to me that it is bad, especially doing a comparison on the stock as such are mostly here scream. Voltage lower than most, but I got bored to restart kompa to offset them appropriately chosen.Cooler has a slightly convex base, and I think tomorrow I'll be for him, I hope that something will.Test made with ambient temperature of 25 degrees - 30 minutes deafaultowe clocks.


And here is overclocked to 4.5 GHz, 23 degrees ambient temperature.



As for me, the results are poor, Silver Arrow, I thought it would be much better, pasta supplied as standard Thermalright Chill Factor III, at home I have STG2 Zalman and Arctic Silver 5, IC Diamond 7 carat. However, all of these originally supplied paste is the best. Fans to the max, 3 pieces 110RPM-65cfm case, 3 pieces Enermax TB Silence 140mm UCTB14-750rpm-45cfm, two on the Silver Arrow Thermalright TY147-140mm-1300rpm 73cfm.

In addition, the air flow changed as the guide 



However, it did not work, I have to decipher on the end, maybe I'm doing something wrong.
Cooling takes off tomorrow, and I think it will go to both.


----------



## Elohim

A temp difference of 38°C @4,5GHz/1.35V is not _that_ bad i'd say.

Let's look at this:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/518-test-alpenfoehn-himalaya.html?showall=0&start=6
he has a very similar setting (third graph) and gets a temp difference of ~35°C with a very good chip.


----------



## roofrider

Woah! 63C is pretty high.
But i'll be buying the SA none the less








But really 63 is high.


----------



## Elohim

for what exactly? for aircooling? for his Chip? for a Sa? to Touch it with your tongue?


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> for what exactly? for aircooling? for his Chip? for a Sa? to Touch it with your tongue?


Lol, I meant his core temps...i'm not sure about Intel though.
I'll be getting myself the 8350 and 62C on core is the rated max temp.


----------



## Elohim

You cant compare the two at all.
like i already stated, a temp difference of 38 degrees with his settings is well within what can be expected on Air cooling. Sure it could be better, but i've also seen worse with similar coolers depending on the Chip.

So basically it's impossible to say if there is 'something wrong' with his cooler or not unless he has let's say a phanteks or another High end Air cooler for comparison.


----------



## jovanni

Back side to front side air flow configuration.....as promised!


----------



## worms14

This resulted in an improvement in cooling?


----------



## ivanlabrie

63c for intel is good.../discussion
Amd is a different animal, and watts of heat are not the same as measured C.

Jovanni, that looks very nice!
What are your temps/ambients?

Also, have you tried disabling the rear case fan?


----------



## doyll

Room ambient is what we commonly use for base temperature. Case ambient is rarely considered. I think both are important. Room ambient will stay the same but most of the time case ambient rises as load increases because the airflow of heated cooler exhaust air allows some of it to mix with cool intake air causing the case ambient temp to keep increasing for 15-20 minutes with CPU doing the same. With well designed airflow the case ambient will change little and as a result the CPU will reach max temp in a few minutes.









If I was doing what jovanni is doing I would remove back vent fan, cut out the vent and make a intake shroud / duct from case to cooler intake fan. Also put a divider between GPU and CPU to keep all heated air from CPU in top of case, than organize the airflow in GPU area to separate cool intake air from heated exhaust... probably by ducting intake air from side or bottom to GPU intake fan and opening unused PCI slots for additional exhaust.

Sometimes I babble too much.


----------



## worms14

I started by sanding SA SB-E, did not go to the best, because the water was only paper in 2000 and did a mirror.
As I'll have finer it is improving.
What is the temperature are the same, even a simple stand still wonder whether paste Thermalright Chill Factor III is not the best.

The tests have browsed the results are very good, if not the best. I depend on this so as not to destroy the IHS, so on the basis of molten metal fall off.
Do T.Chill Factor III has to soak, I applied a portion?
Standard fans do not know it or are the best TY145 x 2, they can not produce their products in cooling SA.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Use indigo xtreme pads if you want the absolute best (the best IS metal and won't damage copper, coollaboratory liquid ultra...)


----------



## doyll

worms14, you have great temps.









You have TY-145 x2 fans now?

TY-145 are 700-1300rpm. You can replace with TY-143 are 700-2500rpm. You do no need them.

i7 3820 @4.75GHz
Temperature is delta.

H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1000rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143

Your SA SB-E with TY-145 will be same as above SA SB-E with TY-150 & TY-141

To see and listen to test




jump in to 3:40 for results


----------



## jovanni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> If I was doing what jovanni is doing I would remove back vent fan, cut out the vent and make a intake shroud / duct from case to cooler intake fan. Also put a divider between GPU and CPU to keep all heated air from CPU in top of case, than organize the airflow in GPU area to separate cool intake air from heated exhaust... probably by ducting intake air from side or bottom to GPU intake fan and opening unused PCI slots for additional exhaust.
> Sometimes I babble too much.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*


You need to babble more







:thumb:


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> Back side to front side air flow configuration.....as promised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you have any front exhaust fans in the 5.25 bay or below?


----------



## jovanni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Do you have any front exhaust fans in the 5.25 bay or below?


Yes I do!!!!
Actually my case is the Corsair obsidian 650d and there is a huge fan in the front. I flip it and.....voila! Seems geting lower temps in this way (just 3-4 Celsius) but it is enough.....


----------



## jovanni

Sorry double post (iPhone)


----------



## The.Crusher

Hey All,

I'm thinking about to get a silver arrow, so I was browsing amazon, and I found this:

Silver Arrow SB-E SE

I haven't heard about a SE version, so I tried to google it, but found nothing about it. Does anybody know something about it? I'm interested mainly in the dimensions. Is it maybe the same as SB-E Extreme with different fans?

Thanks!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The.Crusher*
> 
> Hey All,
> I'm thinking about to get a silver arrow, so I was browsing amazon, and I found this:
> Silver Arrow SB-E SE
> I haven't heard about a SE version, so I tried to google it, but found nothing about it. Does anybody know something about it? I'm interested mainly in the dimensions. Is it maybe the same as SB-E Extreme with different fans?
> Thanks!


All are same cooler with different fans

The TY-145 fans are same as TY-141 fans only different color and have same specs as TY-141 fans.

SA SB-E has TY-141 & TY-150 fans
*74cfm & 84cfm
*25dBA & 21dBA
SA SB-E SE has 2x TY-145 fans
*74cfm
*21dBA
SA SB-E Extreme =2x TY-143 fans
*130cfm each
*45dBA each

First two will perform pretty much the same as they flow very similar amounts of air. SE might not cool quite as well but very close.

Extreme with more airflow will be about 6-7c cooler under very heavy load but also 4 times as loud at maximum rpm. Thing is you don't have to use the 2500rpm maximum if you don't need it. You can use motherboard PWM speed control to run the fan rpm based on CPU temperature.

As I've said I use 2x TY-143 on my cooler and they never go above 1100-1200rpm.


----------



## The.Crusher

Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jovanni*
> 
> Yes I do!!!!
> Actually my case is the Corsair obsidian 650d and there is a huge fan in the front. I flip it and.....voila! Seems geting lower temps in this way (just 3-4 Celsius) but it is enough.....


I thought the interior of your case looked familiar.







So you got the front 200mm pushing air through the front filter? I've only known a couple other people over in the 650D thread that have actually done this.







Thanks for sharing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The.Crusher*
> 
> Hey All,
> I'm thinking about to get a silver arrow, so I was browsing amazon, and I found this:
> Silver Arrow SB-E SE
> I haven't heard about a SE version, so I tried to google it, but found nothing about it. Does anybody know something about it? I'm interested mainly in the dimensions. Is it maybe the same as SB-E Extreme with different fans?
> Thanks!


Still really would like to get my hands on those black and white fans!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Still really would like to get my hands on those black and white fans!


Thermalright has 2 of them out.. TY-145 and TY-147.

TY-145 = TY-141 in black/white.
TY-147 = TY-140 in black/white

Click on 140mm








http://www.thermalright.com/products.html


----------



## solsamurai

Yep, the only problem being I can't find them anywhere in the US.









EDIT: *Nevermind!* Goin to grab three of 'em!


----------



## doyll

I can't find them anywhere but Thermalright Germany.
http://www.thermalright.de/Luefter/140+mm/

Edit:
If I stumble onto any American source I'll post it up for you.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I can't find them anywhere but Thermalright Germany.
> http://www.thermalright.de/Luefter/140+mm/


See my edit to the above post.


----------



## doyll

Where did you find them?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Where did you find them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> EDIT: *Nevermind!* Goin to grab three of 'em!


I've ordered from them before and can vouch for them being legit.


----------



## doyll

Good to know. Might need something from them someday. They often have what isn't here in UK.


----------



## David J.

I moved one of my computers to a corsair 300R and the Silver Arrow SB-E fits... just the TY 150 fan is a tighttttttttttttt fit. I am thinking of getting another TY-141 and using that instead of a TY-151... would there be a big performance difference? I doubt it though, but yes the heatsink fits great in the 300R, but fans are different. :/

Just letting you all know if you have a 300R... it will fit!


----------



## doyll

I don't remember where I read it but somebody check out the difference between TY-141>TY150 vesus TY-141>TY-141 couldn't say one way was better than the other. Thermalright sells the SA SB-E SE with 2x TY-145 fans.. TY-141 fans in black and white skin


----------



## David J.

I'm just going to get another TY-141 fan. No worries. I just wish those low-profile Prolimatech 140mm fans come out to the market soon to fit them where I can't fit bigger fans like the side panel or on top where the optical drive blocks everything.


----------



## doyll

Don't know where you are on this big blue marble of ours but here in UK we can pre-order TY-147 for £5.99 
Has same bearing and motor specs as TY-141 but with TY-140 fan blade design. Both TY-140 & TY-141 have same performance and noise specs.


----------



## David J.

But what about the Ty-140/141 and TY 150/151? I doubt there is a big difference between them even though the 150/151 is bigger.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> But what about the Ty-140/141 and TY 150/151? I doubt there is a big difference between them even though the 150/151 is bigger.


TY-140/141 answered in post just before yours.









All TY-14x fans have same bearings except the TY-140.
All TY-14x fans have same 120mm fan mounting pattern
TY-140/143/147 have same fans design
TY-141/145 have same fan design

To the best of my knowledge TY-150 is the only one. Have neverheard of a TY-151.
TY-150 has same fan design as TY-141 but bigger.
TY-150 has a 140mm mount pattern measurement one why and 120mm mount pattern measurement the other. 125x105mm


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Don't know where you are on this big blue marble of ours but here in UK we can pre-order TY-147 for £5.99
> Has same bearing and motor specs as TY-141 but with TY-140 fan blade design. Both TY-140 & TY-141 have same performance and noise specs.


TY-140=TY-147
TY-141=TY-145
TY-143= Bladedesign of the TY-140/147, bearing of the TY-141/145

And yes they have the same specs, but in reality the 2bb ones are slightly louder.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TY-140=TY-147
> TY-141=TY-145
> TY-143= Bladedesign of the TY-140/147, bearing of the TY-141/145
> And yes they have the same specs, but in reality the 2bb ones are slightly louder.


I don't have meter so can't test sound volume. I do notice a slight difference in bearing sound between them.

Until a week ago I thought TY-140/147 had same specs too. But Thermalright specs from their website say:

TY-140
Quote:


> Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing (EHFB) - to ensure consistent and stable rpm, prolonged lifetime of usage


TY-147
Quote:


> Two Ball Bearing - to ensure consistent and stable rpm, prolonged lifetime of usage.


----------



## Elohim

I dont think thats true, it wouldnt make any sense either.


----------



## doyll

I don't know. If motors measure the same they could easily put either fan on either motor (I'm guessing they do). Maybe they have used up their inventory of EHFB motors and are now using ball bearings.

Of course it wouldn't be the first time Thermalright posted incorrect specifications/measurements on their website.








I see they now have the measurements for TY-14x series right on all but True Spirit 140.








I think their old 160mm was the diagonal measurement of fan.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Of course it wouldn't be the first time Thermalright posted incorrect specifications/measurements on their website.


i'm pretty sure that's the case here, but i dont know it 100% either, since i havent held a TY-147 in my hand yet









-The german TR Site came out dirst with the specs and they said it's a ehfb.
-They (TR Germany) said it's exactly the same minus the color.
- they sell it instead of the TY-140 (EOL) for the same price as the TY-140 (7,99€) whereas all the 2BB TY-fans (141/143/150) are more expensive at 9.99€


----------



## doyll

Why did they put old fan design on TY-143? Because they already have the molds for both designs why not use both? I actually prefer the looks of the 140/143/147 fan to the TY-141/145 TY-150 design.

I will believe German website before others but they still show all TY-14x fans as 160 x 140 x 26.5mm!!









As far as I know that should be length x width x height.









TR.com has measurements right and TR.de has bearings right.. We think.









I know somebody in their offices in Taipei. Next time I talk to him I'll ask for a clarification.

PS: have you had a chance to check out the AXP-100 yet? Looks like a very promising compact cooler.

Edit: solsamurai ordered a couple TY-147's from Germany a few days ago. Maybe when he gets them he can tell us what the bearings are... If there's any way to tell.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Edit: solsamurai ordered a couple TY-147's from Germany a few days ago. Maybe when he gets them he can tell us what the bearings are... If there's any way to tell.


Slight correction, I _will_ be ordering from the US-based *Nan's Gaming Gear.*







I wasn't able to get 'em right away when I last posted. Probably have to wait another month. If I have the funds for it I'll other a fourth fan for dissecting purposes.


----------



## Elohim

Just saying (if the TY-147 is a 2BB fan) that it wouldnt make any sense to sell it cheaper than the other 2BB fans. instead it's exactly priced like the TY-140 wich allegedly uses the same internals.

I can just speculate too. I thought they use two different OEMs. Because i have no idea why they would change the blade design either...

The AXP-100: didnt test it yet. The Interesting question will be if it can beat the Samuel 17 and the Big Shuriken 2. The movable fan bracket is definately a nice little feature that sets it apart though.


----------



## doyll

You don't need to dissect one. I don't expect bearing failure with either bearing and one of my systems is on 24/7 running TY-140 both horizontal and vertical for over a year now and now problems yet. (knock on wood)

Isn'tit odd Thermalright can't seem to get the right data posted of what it's selling? And giving diagonal x width x thickness of TY-140 fan but H x W x D for all other fans and coolers??









Mabye they had a spider doing the measurements and it lost track of which leg was measuring what.. Or was it an octopus??


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You don't need to dissect one. I don't expect bearing failure with either bearing and one of my systems is on 24/7 running TY-140 both horizontal and vertical for over a year now and now problems yet. (knock on wood)
> Isn'tit odd Thermalright can't seem to get the right data posted of what it's selling? And giving diagonal x width x thickness of TY-140 fan but H x W x D for all other fans and coolers??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mabye they had a spider doing the measurements and it lost track of which leg was measuring what.. Or was it an octopus??


Lol, that's just in case I fudge up during reassembly. It's not that big a deal.









Perhaps Mr. *TR-Steve* wouldn't mind answering your last question?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Just saying (if the TY-147 is a 2BB fan) that it wouldnt make any sense to sell it cheaper than the other 2BB fans. instead it's exactly priced like the TY-140 wich allegedly uses the same internals.
> I can just speculate too. I thought they use two different OEMs. Because i have no idea why they would change the blade design either...
> 
> The AXP-100: didnt test it yet. The Interesting question will be if it can beat the Samuel 17 and the Big Shuriken 2. The movable fan bracket is definately a nice little feature that sets it apart though.


I'm guessing you are right about the bearings.

Didn't think about OEMs. Very possible.

The AXP-100 has lots of potential; the included TY-100 being so nice and compact with 44.5cfm @ 30dBA in a 58.5mm package (approx. 80mm CPU clearance) is impressive.. and supplied with mounting ability for 120mm mounting means can use TY-14x series fans and still only be 70.5mm tall (approx. 100mm CPU clearance) will support 74cfm fans easily and quietly.


----------



## doyll

Don't give TR-Steve too much flack. After all he is the one who managed to get the diagonal measurement corrected with the proper 152mm measurement back in September on Thermalright.com so they are right now









Wonder if he can straighten out dos German internetseite.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The AXP-100 has lots of potential; the included TY-100 being so nice and compact with 44.5cfm @ 30dBA in a 58.5mm package (approx. 80mm CPU clearance) is impressive.. and supplied with mounting ability for 120mm mounting means can use TY-14x series fans and still only be 70.5mm tall (approx. 100mm CPU clearance) will support 74cfm fans easily and quietly.


yup, it's a nice little heatsink i bet. It's pretty much exactly the same height as the aforementioned Samuel 17 and Big Shuriken 2, so i'm curious how it compares.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Don't give TR-Steve too much flack..


If that was directed at me I wasn't. Simply calling his attention to your questions and comments.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> yup, it's a nice little heatsink i bet. It's pretty much exactly the same height as the aforementioned Samuel 17 and Big Shuriken 2, so i'm curious how it compares.


As am I.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> yup, it's a nice little heatsink i bet. It's pretty much exactly the same height as the aforementioned Samuel 17 and Big Shuriken 2, so i'm curious how it compares.


Do you know of good reviews of Big Shuriken 2 and Samuel 17 I could read?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> If that was directed at me I wasn't. Simply calling his attention to your questions and comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Ahh.. I understand. That way he blames me... again.









You do know I'm only joking around.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Ahh.. I understand. That way he blames me... again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know I'm only joking around.


Indeed I do my friend.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Indeed I do my friend.


If you weren't in SoCal I'd think you were trying to play dueling banjos


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> If you weren't in SoCal I'd think you were trying to play dueling banjos


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome scene lol

Hey guys, just got my two nidec beta-v fans!
5300rpm max and 220cfm, and pwm control.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome scene lol
> Hey guys, just got my two nidec beta-v fans!
> 5300rpm max and 220cfm, and pwm control.


You building a huvver case or a huvver cooler.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll get a 775 board today and my MVG Friday... I need pwm splitter cables to feed those off molex and read rpm via the CPU mobo header.


----------



## doyll

Gelid PWM splitter is better built than Akasa.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll try find those...


----------



## solsamurai

I've used the Gelid splitter and currently been using *this one* for a long time without issue.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I was gonna build one...can't find those locally and buying from ppcs will add 9usd in shipping, plus almost a month of waiting.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I've used the Gelid splitter and currently been using *this one* for a long time without issue.


First I've seen of this Akasa. Only seen unbraided or like this
 . . . 
and leads liked to fatigue and break at molex and plug as heatshink made that the stress point. The unbraided work but are ugly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I was gonna build one...can't find those locally and buying from ppcs will add 9usd in shipping, plus almost a month of waiting.


Google "Akasa PWM Splitter" and you might be able to find something.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I did but I'm in Argentina...no such thing here, or at least not chip.
I can build that in like 15 minutes for 2 dollars xD


----------



## doyll

Problem solved.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah! Like I built my first voltage based fan controller using two transistors and some help from my father in law xD
I wanted to build a pwm fan controller but that would be harder, pwm splitter will do.
These fans are so heavy, but incredibly handsome lol


----------



## doyll

please post some pics of what you build.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Will do... gotta go to the hardware store and buy some thick cable and connectors.
Should be a piece of cake, add some sleeving and heatshrink to the mix and it should look half decent.


----------



## solsamurai

For the *Akasa splitter* I went ahead and paid FrozenCPU extra to have it sleeved so it's nice and secure and doesn't look ugly whenever I get behind the m/b tray.


----------



## doyll

You don't need thick cable. A fan power leads can all go directly into molex (or use cheap household mains lead from molex to split). Sleeve them all together for 10-15cm and then split to fan sockets with PWM leads (split PWM lead here too). One of the fan sockets will have all 4 leads for master fan to send rpm signal to mobo and rpm and PWM leads from mid-cable split to fan plug that goes to mobo. End result something like the image below. You can make it with as many splits as you want. I've ran 7 fans using 2 splitter no problem.


----------



## solsamurai

I didn't have the time to make a splitter myself when I bought the Akasa cable. Probably going to grab *this one* if I end up moving into the Define R4. I'll want to use up to five TY-147's.


----------



## doyll

That's the two I got and ended up having to rebuild. Too rigid going into molex and fan plug to mobo and they stress fatigued and started breaking off at end of heatshrink / into pins on back of connectors. You will be better off with the unbraided version than that carp. They started breaking within first week while doing cable management. Had to tape them up into something similar to blued braided one.


----------



## solsamurai

Maybe you got a bad one? I could probably re-sleeve it myself except I don't have a heat gun. Using a lighter would probably not turn out so great.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Maybe you got a bad one? I could probably re-sleeve it myself except I don't have a heat gun. Using a lighter would probably not turn out so great.


Notice how much is sleeved and heatshrinked on one side and socket/plug on other... now look at that little tiny ittty bitty small short bit of colored wire in-between all them individual heatshrink braided cables and socket/plug... rigid to flex twist on that small bit to rigid plug.. stress fatigues and breaks right there.

Fan plug as 5 individual PWM lead and a rpm lead to it.
Molex has 5 pairs of power and earth leads spit at end into respective pins.. all running around like snakes in a bag.

They run from molex to fan socket with nothing to keep them organized... and when they get moved around trying to manage them they start breaking off at the sockets. I did reuse the wire, sockets and braiding.








 

Imagine all the wires going every which-way out of each connector... They are all same length, not like in image







So don't lay out nice and neat when you start plugging things together.


----------



## solsamurai

I see what you mean. I have no sleeving experience and not sure how difficult it would be to make my own.


----------



## doyll

How about this Gelid 4 way and simple 4pin PWM Y splitters for more fans if needed?
http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Connector-Splitter-Sleeved-CA-PWM-03/dp/B0067LWQ1C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355965126&sr=8-4&keywords=pwm+splitter

Or plug two of these together and you could run 7 fans


----------



## ivanlabrie

My new fans draw 40w each!
That's why I need thick cables xD
I could also feed my 4 ty-140s off the splitter, gonna have to do some planning.
Meanwhile I'll run my SA passive...bet I can do 5GHZ with my delidded chip.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> How about this Gelid 4 way and simple 4pin PWM Y splitters for more fans if needed?
> http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Connector-Splitter-Sleeved-CA-PWM-03/dp/B0067LWQ1C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1355965126&sr=8-4&keywords=pwm+splitter
> Or plug two of these together and you could run 7 fans


Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> My new fans draw 40w each!
> That's why I need thick cables xD
> I could also feed my 4 ty-140s off the splitter, gonna have to do some planning.
> Meanwhile I'll run my SA passive...bet I can do 5GHZ with my delidded chip.


You do need bigger lead than.








You can run the SA with ty-140s off of mobo.








SA or SA SB-E?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sa...my ty-140s are case fans BTW.

Check this out:



















II've just fired one up and the amount of air they push is unreal!
Only one of them as a middle fan can cool better than 3 regular fans and I bet I could cool the whole case with one lol
they are not terribly loud for 5.3k rpm and if spun at 50% they should be almost silent...


----------



## solsamurai

Holy cow that's some airflow!


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sa...my ty-140s are case fans BTW.
> Check this out:


what clips did you use on it?

since your fans are PWM, you can always hook the pwm wire to your mobo.
just be sure to feed the power straight from the molex


----------



## doyll

I have an old Cogage Arrow (Sa without caps on top of pipes). Been thinking of putting one of the new Silverstone FHP141 fans on it. 140x140x38mm, 120mm mounts, 0.65A / 7.8w, 130cfm, 3.7mm H2O, 43.5dBA, 2000rpm PWM


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Holy cow that's some airflow!


Hell yeah!
Incredible, you should get some of those...fun stuff for 9 bucks and 6 shipping from fleabay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain*
> 
> what clips did you use on it?
> since your fans are PWM, you can always hook the pwm wire to your mobo.
> just be sure to feed the power straight from the molex


I just put the stock retention clips and carefully bent them with some tweezers at the part near the little bulge that clips inside the fans mounting holes.
And yeah, that's the plan...build pwm splitter for both fans and run them from the cpu header. Use the ty-140s from the mobo and voila.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I have an old Cogage Arrow (Sa without caps on top of pipes). Been thinking of putting one of the new Silverstone FHP141 fans on it. 140x140x38mm, 120mm mounts, 0.65A / 7.8w, 130cfm, 3.7mm H2O, 43.5dBA, 2000rpm PWM


That would work very good...


----------



## doyll

What fans are those beasts?


----------



## Velict

Does anybody know if the sb-e extreme version fits on the sabertooth 990x r2 without blocking the first expansion slot / area?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> What fans are those beasts?


Mine? Nidec Beta-V 220cfm, 5300rpm...Found them in Ebay, Israeli seller, 9 bucks each plus 6 shipping and 5 additional for each extra fan.
Got here very well packed and relatively fast in less than two weeks.


----------



## doyll

Assume they are Nidec Beta V VA450DC.

found these VA450DC MODEL:V34809-9 0 for £10


----------



## ivanlabrie

Kinda like those, 9usd is still cheaper...


----------



## doyll

About the same with post and that's if Customs doesn't tack on their %20 plus £6 collection feel.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, gbp rates are much worse than usd for me...being in Argentina. And customs doesn't charge a thing when you ship via economy shipping. (at least here) I order fans, tim, coolers and other assorted stuff via first class/economy shipping from performance-pcs or sidewindercomputers and I skip tax altogether.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Does anybody know if the sb-e extreme version fits on the sabertooth 990x r2 without blocking the first expansion slot / area?


Bumping your question so it doesn't get lost...have you checked the member list in the OP? Someone may own that SA/motherboard combination and you could send 'em a PM.


----------



## doyll

Asus Sabertooth Z77 with SA SB-E 2/Phanteks fans.


Sabertooth Z77 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Sabertooth 990FX R2


Will the motherboard heatsinks clear SA SB-E? 31.9mm, 39.1mm and 46.3mm from fins to heatsink face and you can figure about 7mm from motherboard to top of CPU.


----------



## Velict

I am SO happy, it fits flawlessly. I want to get two gtx 680 4gb triple slots, so I was hoping I would be able to fit them in. Amazing... Thanks for the information!


----------



## doyll

No problem. Glad it helped.


----------



## JM-back

hi guys
i have 8 module of Patriot Division 4 Viper Xtreme on my Asus Sabertooth x79 mb
can i use this cooler?


----------



## David J.

OK, the SB-E fits in the Corsair 300R, however there is a catch - you have to use TY-140 series fans (TY150 fan I could not get to fit). I got my TY 141 fan in the mail yesterday but picked it up today and installed it and it fits really, really well. In fact I can even fit two 140mm fans on the side panel with no issues, not even barely touching the case.

I am a very happy camper. I just wish I had a slim 140mm fan to fit at the top. but overall I am one happy guy


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JM-back*
> 
> hi guys
> i have 8 module of Patriot Division 4 Viper Xtreme on my Asus Sabertooth x79 mb
> can i use this cooler?


Post #2857 gives you all the measurement of Silver Arrow SB-E including the CPU to bottom of fins measurements. Measure your Patriot Division 4 Viper Xtreme on my Asus Sabertooth x79 mb and let us know if it will fit under the SA SB-E.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TY-140=TY-147
> TY-141=TY-145
> TY-143= Blade design of the TY-140/147, bearing of the TY-141/145
> And yes they have the same specs, but in reality the 2bb ones are slightly louder.


Just got a note from TR-Steve and you are correct sir!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Passive SA with 4x ty140s as case intakes works like a charm...cooling my oced pentium g620 at 2730mhz, max load temps were 47c xD
Ambient is 27c atm








Dead silent, with one of the fans (front intake between the filter and hdd cage of my cm690II) is spinning at max rpm straight from the psu btw.








I couldn't get to build the pwm splitter yet, so no 5300rpm fun yet.
Oh, and btw my 3770k is dead, hence the g620 lol
Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> OK, the SB-E fits in the Corsair 300R, however there is a catch - you have to use TY-140 series fans (TY150 fan I could not get to fit). I got my TY 141 fan in the mail yesterday but picked it up today and installed it and it fits really, really well. In fact I can even fit two 140mm fans on the side panel with no issues, not even barely touching the case.
> I am a very happy camper. I just wish I had a slim 140mm fan to fit at the top. but overall I am one happy guy


Very good information here. Thanks for letting us know! Any pics of your rig and the SA?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I can confirm that if you populate both pci-e slots on an MVG or use the first one you have to mount the SA with the towers paralell to the gpu instead of perpendicular (like I wanted too)...just sayin'
I can also confirm that it can run a mildly oced G620 passive lol


----------



## David J.

Yes I do!





Now, I bought a third TY-141, but the fan clips from FrozenCPU here:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12713/cpu-tri-81/Thermalright_120140mm_Fan_Wire_Clips_for_MUX-120_Venomous-X_Arrow_Series_HR-02_Archon_Shaman_.html kinda are funky and I wish I had more SB-E 120mm clips, anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> Yes I do!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I bought a third TY-141, but the fan clips from FrozenCPU here:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12713/cpu-tri-81/Thermalright_120140mm_Fan_Wire_Clips_for_MUX-120_Venomous-X_Arrow_Series_HR-02_Archon_Shaman_.html kinda are funky and I wish I had more SB-E 120mm clips, anyone know where I can get some?


Right on. OP updated to new case and updated pics.









Not sure where you can order more SB-E fan clips.


----------



## doyll

I'm looking for some myself. I have old Cogage Arrow with 120mm clips but they don't fit around a 140mm 120mm mount fan very well. Macho HR-02 clips work well.









I'm looking for intel mounts for Ultra 120 if anyone knows where to get them. Most suppliers seem to be sold out.


----------



## David J.

I don't have pics with the third TY-141 installed, but I'll try and take one soon... wish I had one or two more sets of the 120mm fan clips.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David J.*
> 
> I don't have pics with the third TY-141 installed, but I'll try and take one soon... wish I had one or two more sets of the 120mm fan clips.


I'm sure TR will sell them individually soon enough.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Haha! The Silver Arrow never stops amazing me...
Been running this g620 passive for some time, max temps while folding were 55c with 25c ambient.
Same ambient but I added a single ty140 in the middle position and a top intake over the hsf and I got an insta 15c temp drop lol

I decided to go with a custom loop after I delid my next 3770k so I'm gonna have to sell this SA.
I can probably get 250usd for it locally lmao


----------



## tonus

I would like to see some tests between SA sb-e extreme 2x ty-143 &phanteks 2xty-143.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonus*
> 
> I would like to see some tests between SA sb-e extreme 2x ty-143 &phanteks 2xty-143.


The person for that would be tw33k but I haven't seen him around here for awhile.









Maybe elohim has all the hardware?


----------



## knightsilver

Anyone with: ASRock Z77 Extreme6 w/ Silver Arrow SB-E Feedback?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonus*
> 
> I would like to see some tests between SA sb-e extreme 2x ty-143 &phanteks 2xty-143.


tw33k did a similar testing using Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000
http://www.overclock.net/t/1244896/top-air-cooler-showdown#post_17007480
TC14PE cooled better than SA SB-E by 1.2c and that was with stock center fans. (TY-151 1100rpm @ 84cfm; PH-F140TS 1200rpm @ 78cfm)

I've ran both think TY-140 series 1300rpm @73.6cfm performs better than PH-F140TS 1200rpm @ 78.1cfm

I'm getting ready to install SA SB-E Extreme (TY-143 fans) but am not overclocked so can't really show what coolers are capable of.

I hope tw33k is still running same setup as before and can add TY-143 fans to his testing.


----------



## tonus

Can you post the pictures of the two coolers side by side to compare their height even though I already ordered Fanteks and wait to arrive on 25.01.2013.


----------



## doyll

I cannot put them side by side. TC14PE is on my main system at the moment. But here's the measurements of both

Cooler size comparison (Width x Depth x Height _from CPU mating surface*_ looking from front of case with motherboard laying flat)
[I*]CPU mating surface is about 8mm above motherboard[/I]

*TC14 . . . . . = . . . . . 5x 8mm pipes 140x134x160mm 140x159x166mm w/fans, PWM adaptor included 40-45mm*
TC14 w/TY-143. = . 5x 8mm pipes 140x134x160mm 151x162x166mm w/ TY-143 fans*
Silver Arrow . . =. . . 4x 8mm pipes 147x123x163mm . . . . 151x149x168mm w/Fans 40.87mm*
SA SB-E . . . .=. . . . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm . . . . 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans 31.9/39/46mm**
*SA SB-E Extreme = 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 155x130x167mm w/fans Reason it's smaller is 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.*
*CPU to fin clearance
**CPU to 3 levels of fins clearance


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonus*
> 
> Can you post the pictures of the two coolers side by side to compare their height even though I already ordered Fanteks and wait to arrive on 25.01.2013.


Oh dear....you mean "Phanteks", right?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Oh dear....you mean "Phanteks", right?


lol!


----------



## kevindd992002

If I replace my G.Skill RAM modules with the Samsung Low Profile RAM modules, will I be able to install my fans in a push/push config with the two fans levelling each other? My setup now is in pull/pull because I have a 25mm side panel fan installed.


----------



## doyll

All depends. How much room you have between your G.Skill ram and your side cover fan? How tall is your G.Skill ram? How tall is Samsung Low Profile RAM? Add the difference Samsung and G.Skill to how much room you have now and if that number is the same or bigger than your fan is the fan will fit.

My guess is it will be a very close fit.
Case spec it 160mm CPU clearance and CPU is about 8mm above mobo so about 168mm total. 140mm fan + 19mm RAM = 159. RipJawsX are 40mm


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> All depends. How much room you have between your G.Skill ram and your side cover fan? How tall is your G.Skill ram? How tall is Samsung Low Profile RAM? Add the difference Samsung and G.Skill to how much room you have now and if that number is the same or bigger than your fan is the fan will fit.
> 
> My guess is it will be a very close fit.
> Case spec it 160mm CPU clearance and CPU is about 8mm above mobo so about 168mm total. 140mm fan + 19mm RAM = 159. RipJawsX are 40mm


Well, that's without the side panel fan width into the computation, right? Add another 25mm (side panel fan width) to the 159mm and it wouldn't fit 168mm, is this correct?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, that's without the side panel fan width into the computation, right? Add another 25mm (side panel fan width) to the 159mm and it wouldn't fit 168mm, is this correct?


Well I don't know. Is Cooler Master clearance measurement made with a fan on side cover or without a fan on side cover? I've told you everything I can:
*Samsung ram is 19mm tall
*RipJawsX ram is 40mm tall
*CPU clearance is 160mm
*CPU to motherboard is 8mm
*140mm fan is 140mm
You could contact Cooler Master or you can measure it yourself. You have the case. You have the cooler fan. Set it on your RAM and set the side cover on it and see how much too tall it is. Another way would be to use a straight-edge on case with side cover off and fan measure how close fan is to straight-edge. This is the distance cooler fan will be from side of case Lay side cover upside down on table. Put straight-edge over the fan and measure the distance from table to straight-edge. This is the distance the fan sets in from side of case. If this distance is greater than the cooler fan to straight-edge it won't fit. If this distance is less than it will.


----------



## xiong91

Hi guys.. im currently using hyper 212+ on my i5 [email protected] 1.296v... After stressing with intel burn test for 10 loop at maximum stress lvl, my temp went around 83C (hottest core). Currently in my country (malaysia) the thermalright sb-e extreme has just been introduced with promotion price (around USD78). Wonder is it a worth upgrade? How low can the temp drop after installing this monster? Casiing size n memory clearance not really the issues as im running my system naked.. LOL


----------



## xiong91

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/[primary-term]/thermalright_silver_arrow_sb-e_review claims that sb-e was outperformed by hyper 212 evo, which i found kinda ridiculous. can someone please clarify the statement claimed by the site reviewer?


----------



## Big-Pete

ive just installed one in my case,

its a squeez,

and i cant fit a fan over my ram so its in pull/pull config?

also the middle fans pushes against the side window.

the backplate was also a mare, i had to bend the rear mobo cutout up so it would fit behind it.

apart from that its in and running.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiong91*
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/[primary-term]/thermalright_silver_arrow_sb-e_review]This site[/URL] claims that sb-e was outperformed by hyper 212 evo, which i found kinda ridiculous. can someone please clarify the statement claimed by the site reviewer?


SA kills the 212. End of story. Plus the link is dead, lol.


----------



## Pedros

anyone went from a Custom WC loop to a SA Extreme ? ( i know, usually it's the other way around, but i'm tired of custom wc loops on my cases and the AIO really don't seems a worthy investment, since i'm not really a silent freak









I would like to know what you think of the SA-E and if it does good for OC.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> anyone went from a Custom WC loop to a SA Extreme ? ( i know, usually it's the other way around, but i'm tired of custom wc loops on my cases and the AIO really don't seems a worthy investment, since i'm not really a silent freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know what you think of the SA-E and if it does good for OC.


it keeps me under 55c when folding at 4.6ghz on my 2600k edit i have the silver arrow sbe not the one with 2500rpm fans


----------



## worms14

TridenX and unfortunately I have no longer had to postpone the 140mm fan on the other side.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> I would like to know what you think of the SA-E and if it does good for OC.






jump in to 3:40 for results

i7 3820 @4.75GHz
Temperature is delta.

H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143

SA SB-E Extreme has same noise level as SA SB-E up to 1300rpm. It is only louder above 1300rpm
Cooler sound bites
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/420-test-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e.html?start=5


----------



## Wyllliam

I'm running this SA SB-E and my max temperatures under load are 80°C with an overclock of 4.6 GHz on my i7 3770K
Nice cooler


----------



## ivanlabrie

The trident x fins are detachable...


----------



## worms14

Yes, but not much, and I think it gives you 140mm there will not enter.


----------



## flo-oc

Could you tell me if the thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E is compatible with the sabertooth z77 ?? Thanks


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flo-oc*
> 
> Could you tell me if the thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E is compatible with the sabertooth z77 ?? Thanks


Post #2858


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> I'm running this SA SB-E and my max temperatures under load are 80°C with an overclock of 4.6 GHz on my i7 3770K
> Nice cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OP updated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Post #2858


I really need to create a motherboard compatibility list in the OP to help answer these questions faster.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I really need to create a motherboard compatibility list in the OP to help answer these questions faster.


Don't waste our time. Most of the users wouldn't use it anyway. I just clicked "Search This Thread" at top of page and entered "Z77 sabertooth" and answer is 3th post on list. First two were flo-oc asking and my reply. There are only 10 posts in thread with "Z77 sabertooth" in them


----------



## flo-oc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Post #2858


Thanks


----------



## neoroy

Wanna join this club soon







after my SA SB-E Extreme arrived.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Don't waste our time. Most of the users wouldn't use it anyway. I just clicked "Search This Thread" at top of page and entered "Z77 sabertooth" and answer is 3th post on list. First two were flo-oc asking and my reply. There are only 10 posts in thread with "Z77 sabertooth" in them


Good point. It still surprises me how little others around OCN use the "Search This Thread" feature. A good example is the 650D thread where I see the same questions being asked each month that could be answered in 10 seconds using search.







Then I always feel like a jerk trying to point out that fact to others.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Wanna join this club soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after my SA SB-E Extreme arrived.


We'll be glad to have you! Read the OP about joining and let us know when you get it!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Good point. It still surprises me how little others around OCN use the "Search This Thread" feature. A good example is the 650D thread where I see the same questions being asked each month that could be answered in 10 seconds using search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I always feel like a jerk trying to point out that fact to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Don't feel bad. I don't. I'm tired of it too. I've started answering questions with how to find the knowledge instead of being the give of knowledge.









If it's something that I've figured out trial and error, tested things to figure out, or learned that isn't easy to find that's different. Same goes for not understanding how something works. But the basics and what its easy to find they need guidance, not answers.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Don't feel bad. I don't. I'm tired of it too. I've started answering questions with how to find the knowledge instead of being the give of knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's something that I've figured out trial and error, tested things to figure out, or learned that isn't easy to find that's different. Same goes for not understanding how something works. But the basics and what its easy to find they need guidance, not answers.


Well said. We are not being jerks just trying to help people find the answer in a way that teaches at the same time.


----------



## Dadodil

I want to get a third fan for the Silver Arrow, do the Thermalright TY 140 come with clips for the heat sink so I can strap it on?

If not, do any of the other fans come with the CPU clips?


----------



## doyll

You have the original 4 pipe Silver Arrow?
Fan clips are an option. You can buy them separately cheap when you buy another fan.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Or you can use zip ties from the middle fan to the third.
It really doesn't do much for temps, and adds a little noise...I have 4 or 5 of them lol, ended up using only two for the SA and the others as case fans (which they are awesome at)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Or you can use zip ties from the middle fan to the third.
> It really doesn't do much for temps, and adds a little noise...I have 4 or 5 of them lol, ended up using only two for the SA and the others as case fans (which they are awesome at)


Yep adding a third fan to the SA doesn't help enough to be worth the trouble. If you don't like your temps experiment with your systems overall airflow configuration.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the smallest blob application for this cooler the best for producing the lowest temps?

In a pull-pull config and with ambient temps averaging at ~31C, I get 71/76/78/76C load temps during Prime95 Custom Blend with 95% RAM. My CPU vcore is around 1.448V. Are those temps normal?


----------



## doyll

Please define "smallest blob"
When I googled I got:
*a small amount of a thick liquid
*a small lump, drop, splotch, or daub
*a small drop or lump of something viscid or thick

Googling "small" gets:
*having comparatively little size or slight dimensions
*Of a size that is less than normal or usual; little.
*Being below the average in size or magnitude

So it's a
"Lump, drop, splotch or daub of a size that is less than normal or usual."









Think I'll just keep using an amount equal to a 1/8" or 3mm ball, globe or sphere.


----------



## kevindd992002

I usually define small blob as big as the size of the @ symbol on a standard keyboard. Can you imagine it?


----------



## doyll

Just measured two keyboard @; 3.25mm and 3.64mm So close enough. I often find when I pull a heatsink I could have used a little more. Problem is I get great temps.







Seems too much definitely reduces performance but being a little shy .. just a full circle cover or even a little smaller doesn't hurt performance. Guess it's having good contact over area where the processing chips actually are under CPU's square cover that's most important part.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Just measured two keyboard @; 3.25mm and 3.64mm So close enough. I often find when I pull a heatsink I could have used a little more. Problem is I get great temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems too much definitely reduces performance but being a little shy .. just a full circle cover or even a little smaller doesn't hurt performance. Guess it's having good contact over area where the processing chips actually are under CPU's square cover that's most important part.


But I did a couple of reseating already and tried different sizes. I ended up with better temps using the size I've just defined? And I think the temps I gave are also great, aren't they? Considering my high ambient temp.


----------



## doyll

I think your temps are okay.


----------



## neoroy

Hello *Solsamurai*







here is my SA SB-E Extreme








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/07022013101edit.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/07022013099edit.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/07022013098edit.jpg/

I lost my fan clips







so I use cable ties for second fan. Btw details are :
1. Pull - pull configuration TY143 x2.
2. MSI Z77A-GD80.
3. Open rig with benchtable Acrylic








4. ShinEtsu X23 7783D

Tested 2600K 5GHz 1.46 Volt with fans at 70%.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It is very good for me







consider I live in a hot country


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I think your temps are okay.


Okay meaning not great?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hello *Solsamurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my SA SB-E Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/07022013101edit.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/266/07022013099edit.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/07022013098edit.jpg/
> 
> I lost my fan clips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I use cable ties for second fan. Btw details are :
> 1. Push pull configuration TY143.
> 2. MSI Z77A-GD80.
> 3. Open rig with benchtable Acrylic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. ShinEtsu X23 7783D
> 
> Tested 2600K 5GHz 1.46 Volt with fans at 70%.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/hyperpi32m.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/vantagecputest.png/
> 
> It is very good for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consider I live in a hot country


Very nice. OP updated.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Very nice. OP updated.


Hey mate. Any ideas on my question above regarding temps?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Okay meaning not great?


Okay meaning I don't know what temps on your system should be with your overclock and therefore what "great" temps would be.

Your temps look fine, okay, acceptable, within range. They look reasonable for what you have. I just don't have the knowledge to be able to truthfully say they are "great".

31c ambient and mid 75.25c looks good but how heavy is the CPU loaded? What is your fan speed? How long did test run? What were you testing with?

My SA SB-E Extreme on i7 [email protected] at 100% load test is 57-57-59-55c @ 1200rpm ambient 22c. That's CPU running 100% load on all cores rendering graphics.. so completely loaded even temp monitor stutters/jitters trying to keep with live temp reading. You can do nothing on system while rendering.

i7 980 under TC14PE w/2x TY-143 is 46-47-45-45-50-45c @ 970rpm ambient 22c

If I run prime 95 on either 920 or 980 temps are 4-9c lower than my rendering test runs.









FYI; your fans are pull, pull. cooler>fan>cooler>fan = fans pulling from coolers. Verified by your having first fan attached to first tower so first fan is pulling from first tower.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Okay meaning I don't know what temps on your system should be with your overclock and therefore what "great" temps would be.
> 
> Your temps look fine, okay, acceptable, within range. They look reasonable for what you have. I just don't have the knowledge to be able to truthfully say they are "great".
> 
> 31c ambient and mid 75.25c looks good but how heavy is the CPU loaded? What is your fan speed? How long did test run? What were you testing with?
> 
> My SA SB-E Extreme on i7 [email protected] at 100% load test is 57-57-59-55c @ 1200rpm ambient 22c. That's CPU running 100% load on all cores rendering graphics.. so completely loaded even temp monitor stutters/jitters trying to keep with live temp reading. You can do nothing on system while rendering.
> 
> i7 980 under TC14PE w/2x TY-143 is 46-47-45-45-50-45c @ 970rpm ambient 22c
> 
> If I run prime 95 on either 920 or 980 temps are 4-9c lower than my rendering test runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI; your fans are pull, pull. cooler>fan>cooler>fan = fans pulling from coolers. Verified by your having first fan attached to first tower so first fan is pulling from first tower.


Ah. I actually said in my original question that I was running prime95 custom blend with 95% RAM. That run was for 24 hours. Fan speed is automatic is around 1200RPM also.

Yes, I'm aware that my fans are pull-pull. What was the point of your FYI on this?







I needed them to be in pull-pull because installing them as push-push (which is better) interferes with my side panel fan due to the RAM modules being high-profile.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. I actually said in my original question that I was running prime95 custom blend with 95% RAM. That run was for 24 hours. Fan speed is automatic is around 1200RPM also.
> 
> Yes, I'm aware that my fans are pull-pull. What was the point of your FYI on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed them to be in pull-pull because installing them as push-push (which is better) interferes with my side panel fan due to the RAM modules being high-profile.


Yes you did.
How hard is that running CPU? I'm talking 100% load on all cores for 15-45minutes.. until CPU temp peak goes no higher for 10-15 minutes. So your "automatic" fan speed is "around" 1200rpm and your fans are capable of 2500rpm. Do you know what the fan speed was at 75c or are you looking at end of 24 hour run and giving peak readings?

I could have sworn you said push/pull. My bad.

My original reply asking about blob was friendly banter. I was not trying to create an issue.

Your temps are GREAT!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Yes you did.
> How hard is that running CPU? I'm talking 100% load on all cores for 15-45minutes.. until CPU temp peak goes no higher for 10-15 minutes. So your "automatic" fan speed is "around" 1200rpm and your fans are capable of 2500rpm. Do you know what the fan speed was at 75c or are you looking at end of 24 hour run and giving peak readings?
> 
> I could have sworn you said push/pull. My bad.
> 
> My original reply asking about blob was friendly banter. I was not trying to create an issue.
> 
> Your temps are GREAT!


As far as how Prime95 works, it does load the CPU 100% and I read the max readings using HWMonitor. Huh? My fans are Thermalright TY-140's and they can only do up to 1300RPM.

Nope, not really









No worries.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> As far as how Prime95 works, it does load the CPU 100% and I read the max readings using HWMonitor. .


I've ran Prime95 too. Does a pretty good job of overall stress testing for stability, but doesn't run extended 100% load like many graphics rendering programs can and do.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Very nice. OP updated.


Thank you *solsamurai*








This cooler has nice image/looks







and performs great.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hello *Solsamurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my SA SB-E Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/07022013098edit.jpg/
> 
> 1. Push pull configuration TY143.
> It is very good for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consider I live in a hot country


Actually it's pull,pull.









Love your work station. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Actually it's pull,pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your work station. Did you make it yourself?


Ooops I guess you're right *doyll*







It is pull - pull. No I order it from local mod







I don't have complete tools to make benchtable








Anyway thanks mate.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I've ran Prime95 too. Does a pretty good job of overall stress testing for stability, but doesn't run extended 100% load like many graphics rendering programs can and do.


Well, yes but at least it's a valid program to use as a basis for temps.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hey mate. Any ideas on my question above regarding temps?


I'm know I'm late on this one but you can get a good idea of your temps over in the Sandy Stable Club.









I'm planning to upgrade to my first Intel straight to the 3770K so even then I won't know good temps for Sandy chips, lol.


----------



## micfild

hello, this forum was a big help for me to to choose whether or not i buy a silver arrow sb-e for the remplacement of my noctua nh u12p se2.....
Then this is the answer.

noctua NH-U12P and 3 pin fans cases

sa sb-e extreme and pwm fan cases

the sa sb-e fit in a cooler master cm690 ii case.... but really short

from noctua to silver arrow sb-e i win 13°c

my apologies for the errors i speak english like a spanish cow.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micfild*
> 
> hello, this forum was a big help for me to to choose whether or not i buy a silver arrow sb-e for the remplacement of my noctua nh u12p se2.....
> 
> from noctua to silver arrow sb-e i win 13°c
> 
> my apologies for the errors i speak english like a spanish cow.


Well your English is better than my Spanish.







.
Nice fit.! How much clearance is there from top of heatpipes to case?
Nice job!

I got similar result both with my Phanteks and my Silver Arrow and Silver Arrow SB-E from NH-U12P on [email protected]

I noticed you have 5 PCI slot covers on the back. Many of us have found we get better cooling with them removed. Sometimes the move hot air out. Sometimes the move cool air in. You might take them out and see what your temperatures do. It's easy. Doesn't cost anything. And can be put back in if there is no improvement.


----------



## micfild

Yes i've got a good English for a Portuguese living in France....

Between the top of head-pipes and case, approximately 4 or 5mm free space ( or 11/64 to 3/16 inches if it's more clear for you







)
Thank you for the PCI Bracket tip, but all the air inlets are filtered in my case...


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micfild*
> 
> hello, this forum was a big help for me to to choose whether or not i buy a silver arrow sb-e for the remplacement of my noctua nh u12p se2.....
> Then this is the answer.
> 
> noctua NH-U12P and 3 pin fans cases
> 
> sa sb-e extreme and pwm fan cases
> 
> the sa sb-e fit in a cooler master cm690 ii case.... but really short
> 
> from noctua to silver arrow sb-e i win 13°c
> 
> my apologies for the errors i speak english like a spanish cow.


Nice photo and rig you got there *micfild*








Btw have you feel 100% rotary TY143 fans? At half meter I can feel the wind blows from that heatsink







So powerful fans.
I don't use PWM-Y cable because it's gone







so I use on mainboard Systemfan1 & systemfan2, they have 4pin so it works normal and I can control it from BIOS.


----------



## micfild

i use cpu fan + cpu opt too, "y" cable is already in the trash...but i adjust rpm/silence with asus fan expert 2, i can program each fan ( case/proc) separately fonction of the temp and set a rpm limit ( for the ty 143 )...
i don't use my rig at max capabilities, like with my motorbike i like to keep the reserve







.
The ty 143 at max rpm makes me nostalgic, i feel i'm at work with this 8m3/s turbine ( 488189.95275786 in3/s ). 1.2meter at 3000 rpm...


----------



## doyll

Don't throw away the included Y splitter/power adapter!!!!

I'll pay the post if you will send it to me.









The Y cable has a molex power socket.. so when you plug it into PSU for power and are not using the mobo power.. 2x TY-143 fans are 1.2amp load.. That's pushing mobo pretty hard. The PWM fan plug on Y plugs into mobo and delivers mobo rpm signal so mobo can control the fan rpm with PWM signal going into Y adapter.


----------



## micfild

i'm agree with you for the advantage of the thermalright "y" cable, but my mobo offers 2 cpu pwm connectors with 1A max for each.... then i don't use y cable... less cable is better for me...


----------



## doyll

Normal fans pull 0.1 to 0.2amp.

TY-143 pull 0.6amp so each TY-143 is like 3-6 normal fans.
Each TY-143 can pull as much power as 3x TY-141 fans can.
Would you use a Y splitters to hook 3-6 fans to one fan socket on your motherboard and possibly have too much load on motherboard and damage it? The traces on motherboard are not designed for high powered fans. My guess is both of CPU_Opt and CPU_FAN are on same traces... Just 2 sockets to plug into.

I will use PWM splitters on .6amp fans because the only thing the motherboard is doing is reading rpm from one fan and sending the PWM signal to all the fans on splitter. Can't damage motherboard trying to run too many fans on PWM signal. Worst that can happen is the PWM signal becomes too weak to trigger the PWM control in fan.. and then the fan will run full speed.


----------



## micfild

The job i do.... master


----------



## doyll

I don't see a molex from PSU plugged into it. Or do I need glasses?


----------



## micfild

no, just for the photo, now cables are in the back of the mobo , cable management... when i can

i don't take photo of the rear... in french : grand bordel.... too much cables, it's a mess


----------



## kevindd992002

I don't know if this would be off-topic, but what do you guys think would be the temp difference between the upcoming Swiftech H220 AIO CLC and the original Thermalright Silver Arrrow?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't know if this would be off-topic, but what do you guys think would be the temp difference between the upcoming Swiftech H220 AIO CLC and the original Thermalright Silver Arrrow?


Off topic, has nothing to do with this thread and impossible to say without having a H220 to test.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micfild*
> 
> i'm agree with you for the advantage of the thermalright "y" cable, but my mobo offers 2 cpu pwm connectors with 1A max for each.... then i don't use y cable... less cable is better for me...


I need a pwm Y adapter for my 3.3a 120mm fans...


----------



## micfild

or maybe a new mobo...


----------



## ivanlabrie

No mobo on earth can swallow dual 3.3a fans lol
5300rpm 220cfm max, pwm.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I need a pwm Y adapter for my 3.3a 120mm fans...


3831109867808 - EK-Cable Splitter 4-Fan PWM Extended £3.74 + tax
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-cable-splitter-4-fan-pwm-extended


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micfild*
> 
> hello, this forum was a big help for me to to choose whether or not i buy a silver arrow sb-e for the remplacement of my noctua nh u12p se2.....
> Then this is the answer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noctua NH-U12P and 3 pin fans cases
> 
> sa sb-e extreme and pwm fan cases
> 
> the sa sb-e fit in a cooler master cm690 ii case.... but really short
> 
> from noctua to silver arrow sb-e i win 13°c
> 
> my apologies for the errors i speak english like a spanish cow.


Lovely pictures. OP updated.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't know if this would be off-topic, but what do you guys think would be the temp difference between the upcoming Swiftech H220 AIO CLC and the original Thermalright Silver Arrrow?


It's water vs. air cooling again and is all pure speculation based on each individuals system and case airflow. For me it would come down to whether or not the extra cash for the Swiftech would be worth it.







Anyway back to talking about Silver Arrows...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 3831109867808 - EK-Cable Splitter 4-Fan PWM Extended £3.74 + tax
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/ek-cable-splitter-4-fan-pwm-extended


Shipping kills me...I'll ask a friend to order one from sidewindercomputers.com and have him ship it to me with my new 3770k.


----------



## doyll

No complicated to make a splitter
.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I know, but it will look like crap...I already ordered one, found it at fleabay for 8usd shipped. Not too bad, considering it costs the same as 4 coke 2L bottles.


----------



## doyll

That stuff will kill you my friend.









Keep in mind the splitters are built for like .6amp fans.... not 3.3amp.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> That stuff will kill you my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind the splitters are built for like .6amp fans.... not 3.3amp.


I think they should be able to handle the fans, cause the psu is feeding them. Plus I'll only use two 3.3a fans with it.

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=63&tab=1

Where did you get that rating from? It's just a cable...Curious though.


----------



## solsamurai

If the splitter has a molex power connector then you're fine.


----------



## doyll

I'm thinking the size of the wire from molex to fan socket. Not sure what size the are but may not be big enough to handle 39watt load. Not saying the might not be big enough. Just don't know. I believe you need approx 18g or 0.8mm2 wire size... about 1mm diameter wire.

Just keep an eye on them and make sure nothing gets hot when you spin the fans up


----------



## ivanlabrie

I will...I already burnt a cheapo 3 pin to molex adapter while testing the fans to see if they worked or not.
But it was a really crappy adapter anyway, hopefully these gelid dudes used a higher quality wire. Crossing fingers...


----------



## micfild

For cooper the easy rule is 5a / mm2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks, guess it will work out fine...the wire should be 1mm in diameter easily, and it's relatively long too. Not sure how that would equate with surface area though.


----------



## doyll

the longer the wire the bigger it needs to be. But we are talking more than 30-40cm .


----------



## micfild

1mm diameter, 3.14*0.5²=0.785mm² 0.785*5A=3.925A max, and the tension drop for the max wire length is negligible in this case... ( fonction of the resistance of the wire ) but for 3.3amp * 2...... ouch !!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micfild*
> 
> 1mm diameter, 3.14*0.5²=0.785mm² 0.785*5A=3.925A max, and the tension drop for the max wire length is negligible in this case... ( fonction of the resistance of the wire ) but for 3.3amp * 2...... ouch !!!


Gonna have to settle with one beast fan for the cpu...220cfm and massive pressure is enough for a Silver Arrow if put in the middle. I've already tested it and at full blast that single fan can move all the case air violently, it's unbelievable.








It serves as a duster also.


----------



## zamx zex

hi guys is it silver arrow sbe extreme compatible with asus crosshair v formula?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamx zex*
> 
> hi guys is it silver arrow sbe extreme compatible with asus crosshair v formula?


I would certainly think so. I am running it with a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX with a GTX 660 in the top slot with plenty of room to spare all around. Also depends on your case and RAM too though.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gonna have to settle with one beast fan for the cpu...220cfm and massive pressure is enough for a Silver Arrow if put in the middle. I've already tested it and at full blast that single fan can move all the case air violently, it's unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It serves as a duster also.


So you need to leave your case open or the sides will be sucked in?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Lol something like that!

You should get one, 9usd plus 6usd shipping at fleabay (from israel).
I got two of em to justify the 6 buck shipping cost, and for p/p lol


----------



## doyll

I like the sides of my case nice and flat... not sucked in.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> No complicated to make a splitter.
> 
> Thank you so much *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this because I lost my PWM-Y cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you mate


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Thank you so much *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this because I lost my PWM-Y cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you mate


The drawing is incorrect.







The yellow lead should only go between one PWM socket (master) and PWM plug. I'll fix original so only one socket has yellow rpm lead going to plug.

Please remove it from your quote.

I must have been brain dead when I did that.









This is what it should be


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice schematic man...It really is a piece of cake but I was sucker for the sleeved and premade splitter and got it lol
Gonna measure the wire thickness somehow and decide wether to use it or resell it for some profit locally...


----------



## doyll

Good morning!

The hardest part is finding the PWM sockets.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Morning, here it's 1pm though...is it raining over there?







(bet it is)

I still find it astonishing to see the sheer power of those fans I got at full blast...single fan moved air through the Silver Arrow like it wasn't even there. Felt exactly the same as open air cfm.








Hopefully the pwm splitter won't melt on me.


----------



## doyll

Was a beautiful day here today. 16;25 here now.

That rain you blew our way with your fan will probably be here tomorrow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Most likely...hope HRH is not bothered by my left over cfm.


----------



## doyll

Think she's used to lots of blowhards and hot air

Just don't point it at the Falklands


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol true true...tell her I say 'how do you do?'

Man, I got to start modding my case, I'm bored as heck with no cpu. :/
I got an idea of a glass case too...


----------



## doyll

I'm waiting on my Klein nibbler to get here to start modding 2 cases.

Have a Lian Li PC-50 to change over from 80mm fans to 120mm front (biggest it will hold) and 1-2 140mm in bottom. Than I can build it with my AXP-100 on old Athlon II X4 [email protected] and EAH6850 in it.

Than my Define R2 needs some more vent removal and motherboard backing plate hole enlarged and put X58A-UD5 and i7 980 back into it... SA SB-E or TC14PE?? Either with TY-143 fans of course.

Also need to mod an old case into a play station for my old EX58-UD3R with i7 920 and overclock it to the limit.

Need one of your crazy fans for my old Cogage Arrow and see how it does against SA SB-E and TC14PE with TY0143's.

So much to do!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Plenty of work...I gotta disassemble my gf's rig to replace tim with Liquid Pro for the gpu and IC Diamond for the cpu, and go get the custom glass side panel from a local workshop. Costs 5usd lol
I'll add magnets to attach it to my CM 690 II and ditch the original side panel.


----------



## paulyoung

Can I be in your gang.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Very nice man!

That's the black and white SB-E right?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulyoung*
> 
> Can I be in your gang.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Almost there...read the OP again and update your system info! Love those black TY-147's!


----------



## doyll

I think those are TY-145.. Blades look TY-141/150 shape, not TY-140/143/147.

Sure do like the black/white fans on it!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The drawing is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow lead should only go between one PWM socket (master) and PWM plug. I'll fix original so only one socket has yellow rpm lead going to plug.
> 
> Please remove it from your quote.
> 
> I must have been brain dead when I did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it should be


Have you try it before *doyll*? Is it working on TY143?
But this is original PWM-Y cable from thermalright it uses *4cables* on each PWM socket :
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/pwmycable.png/


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Have you try it before *doyll*?
> Is it working on TY143?
> But this is original PWM-Y cable from thermalright it uses *4cables* on each PWM socket


*Yes, many times
Yes it works very well
Yes it is*

The reason for only one RPM lead is so only one rpm signal going to motherboard. There have been times when more than one rpm signal to motherboard confused motherboard PWM controller and fans run crazy not knowing what the rpm really is. Two identical fans probably no problem. But if you are using different fans and/or they are not all spinning at same rpm then rpm signal is not a single rpm signal... I've ran 8 fans.. 4 different kinds.. on one pwm signal with no problems using single rpm lead to mobo.

There are many other PWM splitters available on the market. Many use only a single rpm lead.

Think of it as listening to several people reciting a poem to you.. if they are all reciting it in sync you can understand it.. if they are not it will become garbled and you won't understand the words.

http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/16690
Post #16694

Akasa AK-CBFA06-30




Gelid splitter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GELID-PWM-1-TO-4-Cable-Splitter-Adapter-Share-Case-Fan-/150688313144


----------



## victini91

Can I be accepted in this club?
Pics are in my sig Phantom "N"


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> *Yes, many times
> Yes it works very well
> Yes it is*
> 
> The reason for only one RPM lead is so only one rpm signal going to motherboard. There have been times when more than one rpm signal to motherboard confused motherboard PWM controller and fans run crazy not knowing what the rpm really is. Two identical fans probably no problem. But if you are using different fans and/or they are not all spinning at same rpm then rpm signal is not a single rpm signal... I've ran 8 fans.. 4 different kinds.. on one pwm signal with no problems using single rpm lead to mobo.
> 
> There are many other PWM splitters available on the market. Many use only a single rpm lead.
> 
> Think of it as listening to several people reciting a poem to you.. if they are all reciting it in sync you can understand it.. if they are not it will become garbled and you won't understand the words.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/612436/official-corsair-hydro-series-club/16690
> Post #16694
> 
> Akasa AK-CBFA06-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelid splitter
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GELID-PWM-1-TO-4-Cable-Splitter-Adapter-Share-Case-Fan-/150688313144


Hmm make sense







OK thanks alot *doyll*








I wanna use it to make PWM-Y cable for my 2x TY143 fans.


----------



## paulyoung

That's the black and white SB-E right?[/quote]
Yes mate the Black and white , with the ty-147's . It's a beast of a cooler 27 at idle and never above 42 after 30 mins on prime 95 .


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulyoung*
> 
> That's the black and white SB-E right?


Yes mate the Black and white , with the ty-147's . It's a beast of a cooler 27 at idle and never above 42 after 30 mins on prime 95 .[/quote]
Are they TY-147 or are the TY-145?

There are 2 black/white models of TY-140 series fans TY-145 & TY-147
TY-145 is same fan as TY-141 in black & white.
TY-147 is same fan as TY-140 in black & white.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victini91*
> 
> Can I be accepted in this club?
> Pics are in my sig Phantom "N"


Please read the OP for information on how to join.


----------



## Himo5

What is really needed is some kind of PSU-powered PWM chain block on a piece of stripboard that can be velcro'ed somewhere out of the way - say between the rear extractor fan and the PCI array - like this mock-up:



A F2F PWM cable transmits the PWN and RPM signals only between the Blue 4-pin terminal and the motherboard connector; the Reference fan plugs into the UV.Green 4-pin terminal and supplies the RPM reading for the chain; up to 5 other 4-pin fans can be plugged into the chain and duplicate the Reference fan, with the 6th fan (plugging into the White terminal) having its RPM transmitted from the White 2-pin terminal so that it can be connected to another fan header and have its actual RPM tested independently.

The whole block is powered through a cable connecting the Red 2-pin terminal to the yellow/black terminals of a molex connector from the PSU so that the motherboard only has to supply the PWM signal itself and no longer needs to restrict the wattage being used. An extra power cable can be added to connect the red 2-pin terminal to red/black terminals of a molex to run the chain at 5 volts /half speed instead.



The time has come to chivvy all these motherboard manufacturers who keep piling the PWM connectors onto their boards to include a PWM chain with the I/O panel.


----------



## cracker2697

Hello. I'm going to buy Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme for my i7 2600K CPU. It'll be working on ASUS P8Z77 WS board. I've got dual ASUS GTX 570 DirectCU II working in SLI mode. I wanted to know if the 1st PCIE slot would be able to use. Moreover I've got 4 Corsair Vengeance memory sticks. How about this cooler and my current system ?


----------



## micfild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cracker2697*
> 
> Hello. I'm going to buy Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme for my i7 2600K CPU. It'll be working on ASUS P8Z77 WS board. I've got dual ASUS GTX 570 DirectCU II working in SLI mode. I wanted to know if the 1st PCIE slot would be able to use. Moreover I've got 4 Corsair Vengeance memory sticks. How about this cooler and my current system ?


hi! compare to my p8z77-v deluxe, i think the first pci-e is gonna be unusabe (in my case the fisrt is just a pci 1x)
, and for the memory, it's about 3cm heigh max ( low profile )
sorry.


----------



## Elohim

IF you want to be sure, get the Phanteks 14PE or the Noctua D14, they will both fit according to Noctuas compatibility list.
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=de


----------



## cracker2697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micfild*
> 
> hi! compare to my p8z77-v deluxe, i think the first pci-e is gonna be unusabe (in my case the fisrt is just a pci 1x)
> , and for the memory, it's about 3cm heigh max ( low profile )
> sorry.


But in case when I'll install that fan on the left side of the radiator ? In this picture I can see that all memory slots are fully unlocked and I don't have to be worried about RAM height.
http://images.tweaktown.com/content/4/6/4676_33_thermalright_silver_arrow_sb_e_cpu_cooler_review_full.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> IF you want to be sure, get the Phanteks 14PE or the Noctua D14, they will both fit according to Noctuas compatibility list.
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=de.


I know about that but both of them lock my RAM.


----------



## paulyoung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cracker2697*
> 
> But in case when I'll install that fan on the left side of the radiator ? In this picture I can see that all memory slots are fully unlocked and I don't have to be worried about RAM height.
> http://images.tweaktown.com/content/4/6/4676_33_thermalright_silver_arrow_sb_e_cpu_cooler_review_full.jpg
> I know about that but both of them lock my RAM.


Ive got the corsair venegeance ram and I had to remove the heatsink for it to fit. That picture you posted , the cooler is on with the fans going from top to bottom , the norm is left to right . it all depends on the case I have the Silverstone Raven Rv-03 and the air flow goes from bottom to top so the fan did get in the way .


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> What is really needed is some kind of PSU-powered PWM chain block on a piece of stripboard that can be velcro'ed somewhere out of the way - say between the rear extractor fan and the PCI array - like this mock-up:
> 
> 
> 
> A F2F PWM cable transmits the PWN and RPM signals only between the Blue 4-pin terminal and the motherboard connector; the Reference fan plugs into the UV.Green 4-pin terminal and supplies the RPM reading for the chain; up to 5 other 4-pin fans can be plugged into the chain and duplicate the Reference fan, with the 6th fan (plugging into the White terminal) having its RPM transmitted from the White 2-pin terminal so that it can be connected to another fan header and have its actual RPM tested independently.
> 
> The whole block is powered through a cable connecting the Red 2-pin terminal to the yellow/black terminals of a molex connector from the PSU so that the motherboard only has to supply the PWM signal itself and no longer needs to restrict the wattage being used. An extra power cable can be added to connect the red 2-pin terminal to red/black terminals of a molex to run the chain at 5 volts /half speed instead.
> 
> 
> 
> The time has come to chivvy all these motherboard manufacturers who keep piling the PWM connectors onto their boards to include a PWM chain with the I/O panel.


Woow thanks Himo5







another type of PWM controlled fan. Add rep for you mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cracker2697*
> 
> Hello. I'm going to buy Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme for my i7 2600K CPU. It'll be working on ASUS P8Z77 WS board. I've got dual ASUS GTX 570 DirectCU II working in SLI mode. I wanted to know if the 1st PCIE slot would be able to use. Moreover I've got 4 Corsair Vengeance memory sticks. How about this cooler and my current system ?


You can't use first PCIExpress x16 slot that closest to the CPU/RAM, fortunately my mainboard use PCIExpress x16 starting at the second line so TR SA SB-E Extreme fits perfectly.
I can use all DIMM slot's but I can't use fan infront of HSF instead I use it at the middle HSF and rear HSF. If you wanna use first fan infront of HSF then you need to use Low Profile RAM.

@*doylle*, it works mate







I use 3 male for 3fans PWM-Y cable but only use 2 fans on it and plugged into CPU Fan 4pin PWM socket, unfortunately I cannot use header on SystemFan1/2 with 4pin because it will use 100% fan power, weird, but with the fan straight plugged into SystemFan1/2 they can be controlled via BIOS (50%, 60%,70%,80%,90%, Disabled)


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulyoung*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by cracker2697
> 
> But in case when I'll install that fan on the left side of the radiator ? In this picture I can see that all memory slots are fully unlocked and I don't have to be worried about RAM height.
> http://images.tweaktown.com/content/4/6/4676_33_thermalright_silver_arrow_sb_e_cpu_cooler_review_full.jpg
> I know about that but both of them lock my RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got the corsair venegeance ram and I had to remove the heatsink for it to fit. That picture you posted , the cooler is on with the *fans going from top to bottom , the norm is left to right* . it all depends on the case I have the Silverstone Raven Rv-03 and the air flow goes from bottom to top so the fan did get in the way .
Click to expand...

Take a good look at the picture. The I/O panel is the back of the mobo.. behind cooler.. and PCI slots on bottom.. below cooler. Cooler is mounted normal with fans middle and back instead of front and middle. Blowing left to right?? Normally I see fans blowing front to back.. right to left.. I think they got the back fan pushing into cooler and the middle fan pushing back.. pushing against each other.


----------



## neoroy

I think this picture below is a configuration of pull - pull (right to left), I use the opposite way which is push - push on my open rig because air flow is no problem wether right to left or left to right








TR SA SB-E by TweakTown


----------



## doyll

It may be. Middle fan is definitely blowing back. Back fan top left I thought might be the motor mount brace.. but it might be reflexion on fin.


----------



## ManOfC

Which would you prefer?

SB-E, SB- extreme, or this Phanteks PH-TC14PE.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=100006648&isNodeId=1&Description=phanteks&x=-748&y=-112

I have a Thermalright silver arrow SB-E, maybe I can update the fans to ty-143's? does not matter hear phanteks heatsink is better, but the fans need to be replaced with SB-E or extreme fans, to do so, so over all would it make sense to stick with the cooler I have? If I were looking to buy another cooler would it be fine to just grab a phanteks or another silver arrow?

I also have to take orientation into account if extreme or SB-E will block pcie slots or not on mobo's.


----------



## doyll

SA SB-E Extreme or PH-TC14PE

SA SB-E and PH-TC14PE are so close in cooling it doesn't really matter. Same goes for NH-D14, Alpenfohn-K2 (DeepCool Assassin), HE01 and several others. Fans are the biggest difference and even that is not much.. unless you use 2500rpm fans instead of 12-1300rpm fans.









Phanteks has new fans in their kits now.. At least some are their new fans. Check your supplier to see which fans are on theirs. The new fans are 1300rpm so should cool same as Silver Arrow SB-E


----------



## ManOfC

so I can keep the SB-E and use TY-143's? I probably will grab phanteks to check it out anyway, it needs ty-143 or 140/150 to be better than Sb-e or extreme.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Which would you prefer?
> 
> SB-E, SB- extreme, or this Phanteks PH-TC14PE.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=100006648&isNodeId=1&Description=phanteks&x=-748&y=-112
> 
> I have a Thermalright silver arrow SB-E, maybe I can update the fans to ty-143's? does not matter hear phanteks heatsink is better, but the fans need to be replaced with SB-E or extreme fans, to do so, so over all would it make sense to stick with the cooler I have? If I were looking to buy another cooler would it be fine to just grab a phanteks or another silver arrow?
> 
> I also have to take orientation into account if extreme or SB-E will block pcie slots or not on mobo's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> SA SB-E Extreme or PH-TC14PE
> 
> SA SB-E and PH-TC14PE are so close in cooling it doesn't really matter. Same goes for NH-D14, Alpenfohn-K2 (DeepCool Assassin), HE01 and several others. Fans are the biggest difference and even that is not much.. unless you use 2500rpm fans instead of 12-1300rpm fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks has new fans in their kits now.. At least some are their new fans. Check your supplier to see which fans are on theirs. The new fans are 1300rpm so should cool same as Silver Arrow SB-E


Yep, not enough difference between the two to matter temp wise IMO. Fan noise is different and that will matter to some. I own nearly every TR fan and a couple Phanteks and prefer the noise characteristic of the TR fans. Only certain ASUS boards are effected with blocked PCI x1 slots. I'll be using the SB-E on my Intel build coming up in a couple weeks and will see how that fairs vs the SA with blocking any slots.


----------



## ManOfC

Yeah I was looking at the extreme with it's new fans, and the phanteks which is not better than it unless it has those same fans from TR, same with last time, with the SB-E last year.









So I may grab another TR SB-E or extreme edition. But I really want to grab a phanteks, I already have an SB-E if I need another I will see lol, but since I do not need to buy the TR SB-E extreme for the fans and can buy them separately does not matter anymore. I am interested in the phanteks and comparing them.


----------



## solsamurai

If you really want to try something different go for it! There's no fun without a little experimentation here and there.







Find out what works best for you.


----------



## ManOfC

Yeah I am interested happy mine fit inside my lan boy air with nothing being affected or blocked







. well the m sata port got blocked but I think I can squeeze a m sata ssd there with out removing stuff... yeah. besides wanting another tr sbe/extreme or maybe a phantex, I am looking into upgrading two more case fans, and last but not least adding another akasa 5 spitter, all for the graphics card area of my case.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Yeah I am interested happy mine fit inside my lan boy air with nothing being affected or blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . well the m sata port got blocked but I think I can squeeze a m sata ssd there with out removing stuff... yeah. besides wanting another tr sbe/extreme or maybe a phantex, I am looking into upgrading two more case fans, and last but not least adding another akasa 5 spitter, all for the graphics card area of my case.


Busy busy upgrading!














Getting ready for a 3570K upgrade myself.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Get a 3770k?







MC ftw


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get a 3770k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC ftw


Trying to find a reason to drop the extra cash for it and so far, no. My systems main purpose is audio production with gaming second. Don't plan on much of an OC for that reason but still getting the SB-E. Sell me on the 3770K in one reply (to prevent off topic blah). Go!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Easy...MC price is close to regular 3570k price.
IMC is better in most 3770k's same as the cpu binning itself.
Better resale value? You should bin the chip, and if it does 5ghz (bootable sub 1.25v) and runs superpi 32m with a working 2800mhz divider you got yourself a winner. (those chips are sold for close to 1k)
8 threads will be useful for your audio production work, alongside with faster ram (good imc lets you use faster rated 2400mhz kits, like the 69usd Gskill trident x ones at the egg)
What's not to like? xD


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Easy...MC price is close to regular 3570k price.
> IMC is better in most 3770k's same as the cpu binning itself.
> Better resale value? You should bin the chip, and if it does 5ghz (bootable sub 1.25v) and runs superpi 32m with a working 2800mhz divider you got yourself a winner. (those chips are sold for close to 1k)
> 8 threads will be useful for your audio production work, alongside with faster ram (good imc lets you use faster rated 2400mhz kits, like the 69usd Gskill trident x ones at the egg)
> What's not to like? xD


Haha, well said. Perhaps I'll bite the bullet after all.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good luck..hope you get a golden one, resell, and grab a cheaper 3570k and some extra goodies lol


----------



## ManOfC

Yeah I would like to try out phanteks since I do not have a phanteks fan yet, and it is a better heat sink than TR silver arrow/SBE/Extreme, only difference is that TR has better fans, so if I want to I can equip best fan set ups for it,


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Yeah I would like to try out phanteks since I do not have a phanteks fan yet, *and it is a better heat sink than TR silver arrow/SBE/Extreme*, only difference is that TR has better fans, so if I want to I can equip best fan set ups for it,


Really? They both consistently come within ~1-2c of each other. They are closer to being equal than anything.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Yeah I would like to try out phanteks since I do not have a phanteks fan yet, and it is a better heat sink than TR silver arrow/SBE/Extreme, only difference is that TR has better fans, so if I want to I can equip best fan set ups for it,


*climbs up on soap box*
Please don't make up new names/abbreviation for coolers. There no such thing as a TR SB-E Extreme.







Not even Google can find it.







I assume TR is Thermalright, but the SB-E is not a cooler, it's a designation within a cooler line.. and there are several different coolers with SB-E designation.. Archon, Archon SB-E & Archon SB-E X2. Silver Arrow, Silver Arrow SB-E, Silver Arrow SB-E SE(TY-145 fans) http://www.thermalright.de/CPU+Kuehler/artikel/Thermalright+Silver+Arrow+SB-E+SE.html & Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme(TY-143 fans). We can abbreviate Silver Arrow SB-E as SA SB-E (Google knows that), Archon is not too long a name to write, True Spirit 120 / 140 is often TS 120 / 140(although Google does not know without "cooler" added). Anybody who knows anything about coolers knows who makes Silver Arrow or Archon or NH-D14 or TC14PE or Assassin(Google needs "cooler"), or K2(Google needs "cooler"), or HE01.
*Gets down off of soapbox*

In a real honest and truly even testing I doubt you would have 3c difference between to top 7-9 coolers. Probably only 1-2c at most. That's using same fans, actually monitoring the intake air temp and not "ambient" temp of room. What review have you seen where the "ambient" temp is actually measured 5-10cm in front of intake fan? That's the air temp cooling is using, not somewhere else in room... or even on the bench. I've found in open bench tests the actual intake temp of tower coolers is fairly stable. 1-3c variance. Down flow coolers are all over the place.. 7-12c variance. And if cooler intake temp is 1-3c hotter the results will be the same 1-3c hotter.

In case testing will have a much higher intake air temp variance because it's easier for hot exhaust air to get mixed into intake air... because very few testers have optimized airflow in their test cases.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Really? They both consistently come within ~1-2c of each other. They are closer to being equal than anything.


If you say so, i may as well just get the regular thermalright SB_E/extreme then. come to think about it.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> If you say so, i may as well just get the regular thermalright SB_E/extreme then. come to think about it.


It's the best out of the box out there in my opinion. Not because it's a better cooler but because of it's TY-143 fans. Here in the UK it is also cheaper than most of the other so an even better deal.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hey Doyll, got my pwm splitter today...




It's technically good for up to 7a, so it should be able to run my 3.3a fans without melting. Maybe the start up voltage might kill it, not sure. :/


----------



## doyll

The proper way to spec is constant load. Burst load at startup only lasts a few seconds so shouldn't be a problem. If heat does buildup during startup it will most likely be at the connectors.


----------



## ivanlabrie

How do you like my crappy cell pics? The one with the connectors came out better...xD
I'll fire them up tonight using my crappy 945g p4 rig... (yeah, it has an SA on it lol)


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> If you say so, i may as well just get the regular thermalright SB_E/extreme then. come to think about it.


I'm not just saying that. There have been too many comparisons on OCN and elsewhere that put all the top air coolers within a few degrees of each other. So just pick your favorite and be happy or at least be open to trying out others for the sake of experimentation.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ok, tested my dual 5300rpm pwm fans using the Gelid splitter...It works nicely, thing is built kinda cheaply but it's still solid and looks nice








Only downside is I figured out one of my fans is MUCH quieter than the other. Perhaps the bearing is defective or something else is causing the extra noise...








At minimum pwm duty cycle my Nidec Beta-v 5300rpm is almost inaudible, but as soon as it ramps up it begins to whine a bit.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hey Doyll, got my pwm splitter today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's technically good for up to 7a, so it should be able to run my 3.3a fans without melting. Maybe the start up voltage might kill it, not sure. :/


Nice PWM-Y cable *ivanlabrie*








I think I'm gonna check it at my place. Btw is it 4pin PWM? or 3?


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hello.
Crosshair IV Extreme + Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - it is compatible?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Nice PWM-Y cable *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna check it at my place. Btw is it 4pin PWM? or 3?


4pin...works like a charm. Didn't melt with the two 5300rpm fans but I won't be using the second one (the 2ball bearing got damaged in the air trip...from now on I'm only buying hdb fans and pwm too!)


----------



## splinterize

Here is mine :


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good ole SA right there!









It's amazingly big when put over a mitx board lol


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good ole SA right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazingly big when put over a mitx board lol


I know, right!

Bitfenix really did a good job with their prodigy case, it's amazing what you can do with such a small form factor!


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Nice PWM-Y cable *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna check it at my place. Btw is it 4pin PWM? or 3?


Is this better or just as good as the Akasa 5 way splitter?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not sure, but it was cheaper at ebay for me...I like the sleeving, looks very clean and it's decent enough to warrant the purchase.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> Hello.
> Crosshair IV Extreme + Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - it is compatible?


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## beezy98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*


Does anyone where I can buy this preferably in the US? Also, how well will it fit on my Asrock z68 extreme3 gen 3? Thanks


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Thanks for help ^_^


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezy98*
> 
> Does anyone where I can buy this preferably in the US? Also, how well will it fit on my Asrock z68 extreme3 gen 3? Thanks


M/B should be fine and you could always get the standard SB-E and buy a pair of TY-147's from somewhere like *Nan's Gaming Gear*.


----------



## beezy98

Man, I've had no luck finding the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E with TY-147 fans in the states. Need a new air cooler to replace my Hyper 212 and don't feel like spending the extra on fans


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezy98*
> 
> Man, I've had no luck finding the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E with TY-147 fans in the states. Need a new air cooler to replace my Hyper 212 and don't feel like spending the extra on fans


Then don't and enjoy the already amazing SB-E! Paint the fans yourself if the color matters that much.


----------



## doyll

It's the Silver Arrow SB-E SE (Special Edition). I haven't seen any advertised anywhere for awhile. Can't find those TY-145 fan either.


----------



## solsamurai

That's why I say just grab a couple TY-147's if you really want to black n white look.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I want moar 120x38 fans...xD
HDB bearing this time, my Nidec feels lonely (sold off my TY140s sniff)


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I've been using SanAce 1011's on my SilverArrow. They are nice fan's but I'm soooo sick of them after like 2 years now... Between them and the Sapphire Toxic fan curve I was using my rig almost needed to be bolted down... almost deafening. Silly high overclocking though.. for CPU its almost on part with crappy cheap water cooling... only 10x louder lol.

TY-140's are still hands down the best fans I have ever personally used.. I have not seen or used any of the new version's though, they seem very nice!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 4pin...works like a charm. Didn't melt with the two 5300rpm fans but I won't be using the second one (the 2ball bearing got damaged in the air trip...from now on I'm only buying hdb fans and pwm too!)


OK thx for the information Ivan


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Here is mine :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry forgot to mention earlier...OP updated!


----------



## solsamurai

double post fail


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not sure, but it was cheaper at ebay for me...I like the sleeving, looks very clean and it's decent enough to warrant the purchase.


I may get another akasa splitter before I try overclocking on this build.


----------



## ivanlabrie

They are basically the same thing...I like Gelid fans, and it was cheaper so it was an obvious decision for me.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> They are basically the same thing...I like Gelid fans, and it was cheaper so it was an obvious decision for me.


Yeah it is the amount of fans mine takes mines may get filled up and it has five..

does that gelid have three?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Gelid has four fan connectors...Up to 7a basically for all four of them. Up to 84w of fannage.


----------



## qwkslvr

Any chance if this cooler can fit in a R4F board and have the first pcie slot usable? I'm debating if I should get the R4F or the R4E because I've read somewhere that I do get a bit more clearance with the R4E. I just wanted to confirm before I make my purchases


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gelid has four fan connectors...Up to 7a basically for all four of them. Up to 84w of fannage.


I'll have to check them out







I got gelid fans.

does this splitter have the signal reader control like the askasa five way splitter where you connect one fan as main signal rpm reader fan to the connector and the others follow that fan speed?


----------



## mikupoiss

Just to be clear... does the good old SA fit 3570k compatible motherboards wihtout extra fittings?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> I'll have to check them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got gelid fans.
> 
> does this splitter have the signal reader control like the askasa five way splitter where you connect one fan as main signal rpm reader fan to the connector and the others follow that fan speed?


It reads pwm from one fan, (4 pin) and plugs to a mobo header for control. The rest of the 4 pin connectors have one of the pins missing, but are spaced accordingly. Works really good and is cheap.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Just to be clear... does the good old SA fit 3570k compatible motherboards wihtout extra fittings?


What do you mena? It comes with an 1156/1155 retention mechanism, it should work with 90% of the boards out there.


----------



## Himo5

If you ever get tired of all the cable involved in these commercial PWM splitters you might try and put a PWM chain - as described in my 2987 post of 3 weeks ago - together yourself. While it means setting up a crimping and soldering toolkit and building up a stock of stripboard, wire, sleeving and connectors it is amazing just how much cash and time spent waiting for delivery can be saved.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> If you ever get tired of all the cable involved in these commercial PWM splitters you might try and put a PWM chain - as described in my 2987 post of 3 weeks ago - together yourself. While it means setting up a crimping and soldering toolkit and building up a stock of stripboard, wire, sleeving and connectors it is amazing just how much cash and time spent waiting for delivery can be saved.


That's an amazing solution right there, clean looking stuff...Similar to the one bundled with the Swiftech H220 (I'd buy one just for the splitter lol)


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What do you mena? It comes with an 1156/1155 retention mechanism, it should work with 90% of the boards out there.


That's what I meant indeed. I was worried for a second that going from 2500k to 3570k would require some extra stuff to mount the cooler


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> If you ever get tired of all the cable involved in these commercial PWM splitters you might try and put a PWM chain - as described in my 2987 post of 3 weeks ago - together yourself. While it means setting up a crimping and soldering toolkit and building up a stock of stripboard, wire, sleeving and connectors it is amazing just how much cash and time spent waiting for delivery can be saved.


Yeah nice looking stuff, interesting.


----------



## doyll

Probably my next PWM splitter will be a Switftech 8-way PWM splitter box
 
http://www.swiftech.com/8-waypwmsplitter.aspx


----------



## solsamurai

That's neat. Also got the SB-E this morning!


----------



## Heuchler

Rakuten (formerly Buy.com) has the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme $92.99 - $20 code = $72.99 + free shipping


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.rakuten.com/prod/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-extreme-dual-fan-universal-cpu-heatsink/243054053.html



Enter promo code GET20PC at the last screen during check out (after entering credit card page)

More details
http://www.overclock.net/t/1370396/rakuten-formerly-buy-com-today-only-20-off-50-coupon-for-computers-electronics-more


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd love to get that splitter box someday...not feeling like sleeving cables myself.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> That's neat. Also got the SB-E this morning!


Congratulations, sir.


----------



## solsamurai

...and here we go.







The top of the 7870 Hawk's GPU Core just barely clears the bottom of the SB-E.







Just a little more and I would have been ordering a pair of TY-147's...which I may do anyway.











I kinda like how small/short the included splitter is. Worked out perfectly for what I wanted.









Also might be selling my SA and ty-140's & 150's...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Selling the original SA? Really?
I'm gonna sell my TY-140's eventually, listed them for sale already, but the heatsink is staying with me.


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> ...and here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of the 7870 Hawk's GPU Core just barely clears the bottom of the SB-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little more and I would have been ordering a pair of TY-147's...which I may do anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like how small/short the included splitter is. Worked out perfectly for what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also might be selling my SA and ty-140's & 150's...


my ram is too big to put it like that I put mine in the other position/side.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> ...and here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of the 7870 Hawk's GPU Core just barely clears the bottom of the SB-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little more and I would have been ordering a pair of TY-147's...which I may do anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like how small/short the included splitter is. Worked out perfectly for what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also might be selling my SA and ty-140's & 150's...


So you will end up with a SA SB-E SE.. Just get the TY-143's You know you want them.








I know. SE has TY-145's not TY-147's

The included splitter is nice indeed.

You can sell the fans but the SA is a classic. I think you will find the SA SB-E is better at low rpm/cfm fan use but the old SA is better at high rpm/cfm fan use.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Selling the original SA? Really?
> I'm gonna sell my TY-140's eventually, listed them for sale already, but the heatsink is staying with me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> So you will end up with a SA SB-E SE.. Just get the TY-143's You know you want them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. SE has TY-145's not TY-147's
> 
> The included splitter is nice indeed.
> 
> You can sell the fans but the SA is a classic. I think you will find the SA SB-E is better at low rpm/cfm fan use but the old SA is better at high rpm/cfm fan use.


...and that's why I think I'm done with my beloved SA. I want to quiet down my rig and the SB-E will suit that job better. My SA is all cleaned up and chilling in it's box with a couple TY-140's...just sitting there. I'd rather it be used for something!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Build a hexa core x79 rig (?)


----------



## solsamurai

Haha, if I had the money!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Shh man, I'm running a pentium 4...lol

(3770k incoming, I'm guessing it'll be here by Thursday







)


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Can anybody tell me if this will work, I have all of it apart from the cooler and not only do I want to join the club, I want my temps down too









http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/71234cb6408a4440b56f8b0ee07a57bf


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> Can anybody tell me if this will work, I have all of it apart from the cooler and not only do I want to join the club, I want my temps down too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/71234cb6408a4440b56f8b0ee07a57bf


I'm not an expert but at least the PSU sounds like a serious overkill.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> I'm not an expert but at least the PSU sounds like a serious overkill.


I have all those parts, except the cooler, Im not sure if it will fit tho, and dont want to buy it and find its too big...... the psu is a lttle overkill but I got it cheap and never refuse a bargain


----------



## doyll

Thermalright has released a new mounting kit for old thick based coolers.
Venomous X BTK II Upgrade to Universal
Compatible with Ultra120/Ultra120 eXtreme / TRUE Copper/ TRUE black / HR-02 / Silver Arrow / HR-01. Proprietary Pressure Adjustable Mounting Plate allows you to adjust your mounting pressure between 40- 70lbs of force.
Upgrade Cooler to Socket 2011/1366/1155/1156/775 & AM2+/AM3+/FM2/FM3


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thermalright has released a new mounting kit for old thick based coolers.
> Venomous X BTK II Upgrade to Universal
> Compatible with Ultra120/Ultra120 eXtreme / TRUE Copper/ TRUE black / HR-02 / Silver Arrow / HR-01. Proprietary Pressure Adjustable Mounting Plate allows you to adjust your mounting pressure between 40- 70lbs of force.
> Upgrade Cooler to Socket 2011/1366/1155/1156/775 & AM2+/AM3+/FM2/FM3


When you say silver arrow do you mean all silver arrows or the first one? this mounting system looks interesting. I would not mind setting my heatsink up again.

edit:

nevermind must be the old one.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> When you say silver arrow do you mean all silver arrows or the first one? this mounting system looks interesting. I would not mind setting my heatsink up again.
> 
> edit:
> 
> nevermind must be the old one.


Silver Arrow as in first one with 4x big pipes the thick base. Second one is Silver Arrow SB-E to me.


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the difference between this new mounting kit compared to the one included in the original SA? They look the same.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the difference between this new mounting kit compared to the one included in the original SA? They look the same.


Works on more CPU mounts and most importantly it's available again.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Works on more CPU mounts and most importantly it's available again.


Ahh ok. But the mechanism is the same with the original one?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looks similar to the original...no clue really.








I like mine and won't pay for another one lol


----------



## BradleyW

Will a normal SR perform well on a X79 platform?
I want to hit 4.5GHz on a 3930k without having temperature issues.
I'm also thinking of getting a X79 UD3 but I am affraid of the SR having collision issues with the GPU in slot 1.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## ivanlabrie

SR? You mean SA...?

As for the temperatures, you'll have cool temps with any of the Silver Arrow iterations. Not sure on how it'll fit, but it tends to fit most boards out there, although sometimes you need to use a different orientation (like with my Maximus V Gene and a 670 FTW...didn't fit without touching the gpu backplate so I had to turn it to face up)


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Looks similar to the original...no clue really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like mine and won't pay for another one lol


indeed.

But there are lots of people who have older TR coolers and need this kit so they can use them on newer mounts. To bad Thermalright isn't like Noctua and supply free mount upgrades.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, that would rock...TR doesn't seem to care or have a strong foothold of the american market though, but at least they could do that in Europe me thinks.


----------



## arrow0309

Can you guys tell me what's the air pressure specs of the TY-143 @ 2500 rpm fan?
Just wanna compair it to the new Silverstone SST-FHP141 (awsome looking)


----------



## doyll

Thermalright doesn't spec it and I don't know of any independent tester who has. That said I would take what the manufacturer's say their fan specs are with salt. Many are far from accurate.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thermalright doesn't spec it and I don't know of any independent tester who has. That said I would take what the manufacturer's say their fan specs are with salt. Many are far from accurate.


+1. It's more fun to test it yourself anyway...and then post the results here!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Test both if you can! The 38mm fan will trump the other at the same rpm, if they didn't screw up the blade design completely.


----------



## doyll

Just remembered ehume picked TY-140 and Scythe Kaze Maru 2 / Slip Stream 140 PWM as his best of 2012 140mm fans. Based on that I suspect the TY-143 which is just a 2500rpm version of TY-140 so should be even better.

TY-140 is 73.6cfm @ 1300rpm

Slip Steam 140mm is 92.4cfm @ 1700rpm with 2,32 mmH2O

Ty-143 is 130cfm @ 2500rpm

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/120mm_and_140mm_fan_comparison,22.html


----------



## arrow0309

That means the FHP141 with its blasting 171 CFM is the absolute winner
The db are somehow less as well (because of the lower rpm)?









http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=366&area=en&tid=

I wasn't sure about its static pressure (3.7 mm-H2O) and I was wondering if a TY-143 (already got one) can get some more at 2500 rpm

I should try to replace my D14 push AP-29 with the TY-143 testing at the same conditions and TOA and, why not, get a FHP141 and see the difference


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> That means the FHP141 with its blasting 171 CFM is the absolute winner
> The db are somehow less as well (because of the lower rpm)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=366&area=en&tid=
> 
> I wasn't sure about its static pressure (3.7 mm-H2O) and I was wondering if a TY-143 (already got one) can get some more at 2500 rpm
> 
> I should try to replace my D14 push AP-29 with the TY-143 testing at the same conditions and TOA and, why not, get a FHP141 and see the difference


Yeah, that would be sweet, specially with a more restrictive heatsink like the original Silver Arrow. Your d14 is tuned for silence so you won't see a big difference with it. 171cfm is a REALLY wild claim by the manufacturer, specially for the max rpm. No way in hell lol


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> That means the FHP141 with its blasting 171 CFM is the absolute winner
> The db are somehow less as well (because of the lower rpm)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=366&area=en&tid=
> 
> I wasn't sure about its static pressure (3.7 mm-H2O) and I was wondering if a TY-143 (already got one) can get some more at 2500 rpm
> 
> I should try to replace my D14 push AP-29 with the TY-143 testing at the same conditions and TOA and, why not, get a FHP141 and see the difference


Would be real interesting to see how FHP141 and TY-143 compare on same heatsink. Look forward to seeing what you find out.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

To all SB-E and SB-E Extreme users out there. How loud are the fans? Anyone tried replacing them with something "better" such as a Noctua A15?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> To all SB-E and SB-E Extreme users out there. How loud are the fans? Anyone tried replacing them with something "better" such as a Noctua A15?


Saying the A15 is "better" is very subjective. Quieter at 1200rpm yes, but what would TY-140 be at 1200rpm vs 21dBA at 1300rpm. My guess is the same or less... and you are going to be hard pressed to hear the difference between 19.2 and 21dBA. TY-143 is 4 times as loud moving twice as much air and spinning more than twice as fast. You can compare them all at 1200rpm and my guess is they will be very similar. But to compare them at full speed is like comparing a bitter decorative crab apple to a sweet golden delicious apple.. Both are apples and not much else in common.

NF-A15 = 67.9cfm @ 1200rpm & 19.2dBA
TY-140 = 73.4cfm @ 1300rpm & 21dBA
TY-143 = 130cfm @ 2500rpm & 45dBA

And of course this is using manufacturer specifications so again. I suspect they are relatively close to real, but...

Here's a link to a video review of H100, SA SB-E & SA SB-E Extreme




jump in to 3:40 for results

I found it very interesting how much better the SA SB-E does when it's running fans similar to what H100 has.







Similar results have been found running high cfm / high speed fans on other big twin towers as well.

i7 3820 @4.75GHz
Temperature is delta.

H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143

Here's a link to a bunch of sound bites of different coolers idle and full speed.
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/488-test-thermalright-archon-sb-e.html?showall=0&start=6

Just remember that the SA SB-E and SA SB-E Extreme sound the same from idle to 1300rpm. It is only above 1300rpm that the SA SB-E Extreme gets louder.


----------



## lonelycowfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Saying the A15 is "better" is very subjective. Quieter at 1200rpm yes, but what would TY-140 be at 1200rpm vs 21dBA at 1300rpm. My guess is the same or less... and you are going to be hard pressed to hear the difference between 19.2 and 21dBA. TY-143 is 4 times as loud moving twice as much air and spinning more than twice as fast. You can compare them all at 1200rpm and my guess is they will be very similar. But to compare them at full speed is like comparing a bitter decorative crab apple to a sweet golden delicious apple.. Both are apples and not much else in common.
> 
> NF-A15 = 67.9cfm @ 1200rpm & 19.2dBA
> TY-140 = 73.4cfm @ 1300rpm & 21dBA
> TY-143 = 130cfm @ 2500rpm & 45dBA
> 
> And of course this is using manufacturer specifications so again. I suspect they are relatively close to real, but...
> 
> Here's a link to a video review of H100, SA SB-E & SA SB-E Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jump in to 3:40 for results
> 
> I found it very interesting how much better the SA SB-E does when it's running fans similar to what H100 has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar results have been found running high cfm / high speed fans on other big twin towers as well.
> 
> i7 3820 @4.75GHz
> Temperature is delta.
> 
> H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
> SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
> SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143
> 
> Here's a link to a bunch of sound bites of different coolers idle and full speed.
> http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/488-test-thermalright-archon-sb-e.html?showall=0&start=6
> 
> Just remember that the SA SB-E and SA SB-E Extreme sound the same from idle to 1300rpm. It is only above 1300rpm that the SA SB-E Extreme gets louder.


So both the SB-E and SB-E Extreme are the same cooler but with different fans right? Any idea where I can buy either of these in Canada?


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> i7 3820 @4.75GHz
> Temperature is delta.
> 
> H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
> SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
> SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143
> 
> .


uhm, since you often mention this 'test', i have to say that i would take it with a grain of salt. The guys, who did the test are the official Distributors for TR Europe.

Personally i only had like3-4 °C better temps with the Ty-143 fans compared to the TY-141/150 combo ([email protected],4V). I would be interested in your results with the TY-143s since you also own the SA SBE and the Phanteks.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonelycowfarmer*
> 
> To all SB-E and SB-E Extreme users out there. How loud are the fans? Anyone tried replacing them with something "better" such as a Noctua A15?


Like you already figured out the Silver Arrow SBE Extreme and The Silver Arrow SBE just use different fans. So you might as well just get the usual non-extreme version and see if you are happy with the results. As for the A15, they perform about the same as the SA SBE stock fans, but are _slightly_ quieter. But you only need to change the fans if you are extremely picky. The SA SBE Stock fans are already pretty good.

http://www.nansgaminggear.net/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1826

im not sure, but i think they ship to canada.


----------



## doyll

Sorry, no idea where to buy them in Canada.


----------



## arrow0309

You're driving me guys insane, wanna get a bran new SA SB-E Extreme








Found it here in Italy on one of my favorite shops at 70 euros shipped
And I can even add the third fan that I already have








Not sure about the clearance for my G.Skill Sniper yet


----------



## qwkslvr

I just bought an sb-e and would like to know which motherboards will fit tri-sli and this cooler. So this means that the first pcie slot will be usable.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwkslvr*
> 
> I just bought an sb-e and would like to know which motherboards will fit tri-sli and this cooler. So this means that the first pcie slot will be usable.


Your only concern should be ASUS boards. They are the only ones I've seen to repeatedly have problems. Do you have a particular m/b in mind?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yep, my MVG can be a PITA to deal with, if you use the first pci-e slot. Bulky gpus won't fit without the fan clips or the heatsink itself touching the pcb/backplate.


----------



## qwkslvr

I might get the G1.Assassin 2. It looks (from their web site) like it has the most space from first pcie slot and the cpu slot. I also saw the ASrock extreme 9 but a lot of people are reporting very bad quality control on that board. Any other motherboards I should take a look at?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Try the newer UP5 and UD4H boards by GB or the Asrock OC Formula...great boards!


----------



## arrow0309

Bad news, I can't mount the SB Extreme with my ram and I'm gonna get a 8gb kit of Tactical Led Tracer for my new system (3770K already ordered)
In fact, I can't mount neither on my D14 a 140mm fan like the TY-143, I'll try later to swap my central KM2-1700 with this one & maybe add the third 140mm fan too









However, this is my latest record (done this morning with my actual setup), all fans maxed, 19C room temp:

http://postimg.org/image/aywygbyaf/


----------



## doyll

Bummer about the Ram being too tall. Think they are 42mm and SA SB-E is 31.9mm to CPU face.. or about 39mm to motherboard.

Very nice overclock and temps.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Bummer about the Ram being too tall. Think they are 42mm and SA SB-E is 31.9mm to CPU face.. or about 39mm to motherboard.
> 
> Very nice overclock and temps.


I don't know, the TY-143 that I have won't fit well (inside my case) above the Snipers as push fan
Thinking of getting a new case soon








Until then:

My "old" D14 (tha t I have in sig)



And here it comes my new D14: TY-143 central, Scythe Glide Stream 1600 rpm third fan (all new fans)



http://www.xtremeshack.com/photos/20130323136404380176780.JPG

Even the core temps are improved, a nice 1ºC lower all around (cores) 2ºC lower for the mobo and 4ºC lower for the nb (IOH)











http://www.xtremeshack.com/photos/20130323136404341304027.jpg

Still using the MX4 tim but i'm going to buy the Liquid Ultra once again, and then I'm ready for a new (3770K) oc


----------



## doyll

NB temps are the highest temp I have on my UD5..on UD3R too.







I solved it by making a construction paper 4 sided box / duct (top open to cooler and bottom open to mobo) between mobo and bottom of cooler with cutouts for the fans and NB heatsinks.. I'm running Crucial Ballisticx Sport RAM and set fan against it so bottom of fan is blowing air under cooler into box and exhausting out of box through the NB heatsinks.







Now my NB runs 47-55c.. usually hotter at idle than than under load.







Did this first under my TC14PE. Little harder to do under SA SB-E's curved bottom.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Just got my sb-e extreme, 3 ty - 143 fans, sounds like its ready to take off at 2500rpm but as of yet the fans have only hit that once when i forced them to spin full speed to see how loud it got, takes up most of my case, new case comes tomorrow so hopefully will have more room and be able to fit the 3rd fan as an exhaust for the case


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

At the moment its 2 TY - 143's on a push pull but I do have a third still in its box waiting for my new case, which should be here tonight, luckily I dont have an issue with it covering my ram slots but one of the fans rests on top of my vrm heatsink, will have a play with the fan configuration when my new case is here later


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try the newer UP5 and UD4H boards by GB or the Asrock OC Formula...great boards!


Indeed. Loving my GA-Z77X-UD4H so far! The GPU Core on the backplate of my 7870 Hawk is pretty close to the bottom of the TY-150's housing and clips but still clears it.







No funky GPU core things and you're definitely good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment its 2 TY - 143's on a push pull but I do have a third still in its box waiting for my new case, which should be here tonight, luckily I dont have an issue with it covering my ram slots but one of the fans rests on top of my vrm heatsink, will have a play with the fan configuration when my new case is here later


OP updated.

Actually I'll wait until you post a pic with the new case (and other info detailed in the OP).


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think I've never submitted a proper entry here lol


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Indeed. Loving my GA-Z77X-UD4H so far! The GPU Core on the backplate of my 7870 Hawk is pretty close to the bottom of the TY-150's housing and clips but still clears it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No funky GPU core things and you're definitely good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP updated.
> 
> Actually I'll wait until you post a pic with the new case (and other info detailed in the OP).



Bit dark but lighting is poor, its a clear case and if I used the flash it would reflect off the side, third ty - 143 I am using as an intake fan, and 3 akasa exhaust fans, 4.5ghz under prime 95, this is keeping core temps at 41C under full load on my FX - 6300


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think I've never submitted a proper entry here lol










What!?!?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit dark but lighting is poor, its a clear case and if I used the flash it would reflect off the side, third ty - 143 I am using as an intake fan, and 3 akasa exhaust fans, 4.5ghz under prime 95, this is keeping core temps at 41C under full load on my FX - 6300


Would love to see the case with some natural light off a window. Sounds neat.








OP update in 3..2..1..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Okay, here's my entry:

Fan: Single 120x38mm Nidec Beta-V TA450DC, 5300rpm, 220cfm, BEAST pressure. I run it at 1600rpm for silence, 5300rpm for benching.
Case: Coolermaster CM 690 II
Motherboard: Maximus V Gene (first pci-e slot is not blocked, but the backplate or pcb of the gpu touches the fan clips)
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X, 4x2gb. 2000mhz cl9-9-24-2t 1.65v




Previous max cpu oc was 5.2ghz on air without delidding, 24/7 max oc was 4.7ghz with 1.37v, max temp: 90c with 21c ambient.
Current 3770k SUCKS, so I can't really overclock with it. Worse chip ever!


----------



## xvince1

Hi there, I'm new "later" cogage owner. As I post some photos in the silverstones FHP141, I come with new on this thread :



This my new MB : GA-x58A-OC


----------



## ivanlabrie

Looks great! Those 140x38mm fans look sexy as well...max oc and temps?
How do you like those fans?


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Looks great! Those 140x38mm fans look sexy as well...max oc and temps?
> How do you like those fans?


They are great, but they make some "clic" noise under 500RPM, it's a little bit anoying but I regulate them on 550/600 in idle to 1300RPM full (silent mode). Outside that, they are off course really impressive. i'm checking out my "new" rig with a xeon on x58A-OC from gigabyte. In this configuration (4.2/3200uncore/1600RAM/1.35V), for the moment, i got 76/77° max with Prime95 full. i'm considering replacing thermal paste...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> They are great, but they make some "clic" noise under 500RPM, it's a little bit anoying but I regulate them on 550/600 in idle to 1300RPM full (silent mode). Outside that, they are off course really impressive. i'm checking out my "new" rig with a xeon on x58A-OC from gigabyte. In this configuration (4.2/3200uncore/1600RAM/1.35V), for the moment, i got 76/77° max with Prime95 full. i'm considering replacing thermal paste...


I expected less than 72c for that config...yeah, try IC Diamond out. I use that tim for regular applications...


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I expected less than 72c for that config...yeah, try IC Diamond out. I use that tim for regular applications...


In fact, I got the mobo since last saturday and the xeon since last week too. I'm trying to find some best compromise for an H24 workstation use, with 6x8Go=48Go. It's very difficult to have a rockstable system with so much RAM @1600 (in fact, normally on x58, it's 6x4=24Go max, but it can handle the 8Gb stick).

For now, I got another BIOS configuration with 4.2/3000Uncore/1200RAM wich is rockstable and 72/73° max after a Prime95 night. The Uncore for 1600RAM @3200 need some Vcpu and Vqpi more... and strangely, the perf are equally good @ 1200 ... I probably will stay with that conf...

I really like the x58 plateform, and the westmere architecture is just impressive with CAD / 3D & Video editing. But the mobo is just huge impressive, I boot @ 4.6 easily ...









But I will check the IC diamond to see. For the moment I use the chill factor from ThermalRight


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ic diamond will be a few C better...
Nice board indeed!
x58 hexas are beast still to this day, I'd love to have one (990x







)


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ic diamond will be a few C better...
> Nice board indeed!
> x58 hexas are beast still to this day, I'd love to have one (990x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Mine works so well stock I still haven't even overclocked it







:thumb:


----------



## DeadSkull

Clean out computer and blow out the heatsink. Put everything back together. Turn on computer, fireup P95 and start looking at the temps with slight disbelief. Did the pc boot at default clockspeeds by accident or is my computer screwing with me


----------



## doyll

Did you miss the class about how computers have gremlins in them? Little buggers love nothing better than tricking you into doubting your own sanity.


----------



## xvince1

got this x5660 for 250Euros (around 320$)







I would prefer find a 990x for the same price, but this one rocks enough for me at this time.

I think that It's a little bit strange for a workstation to have a mobo like this, but it's a wonderful base for a reliable machine even @ 4.2. I would like to bump to 4.4 to kill 3970X @stock


----------



## xvince1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Clean out computer and blow out the heatsink. Put everything back together. Turn on computer, fireup P95 and start looking at the temps with slight disbelief. Did the pc boot at default clockspeeds by accident or is my computer screwing with me


it's a pity that they do not let the 3.8mm space between the tower on the Arrow-SB-E...







In fact, the TR fans are really good, especially the red ones, but with the silverstone inside...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> got this x5660 for 250Euros (around 320$)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer find a 990x for the same price, but this one rocks enough for me at this time.
> 
> I think that It's a little bit strange for a workstation to have a mobo like this, but it's a wonderful base for a reliable machine even @ 4.2. I would like to bump to 4.4 to kill 3970X @stock


I got my 980 for £150 and had to pay another £30 VAT and collection so similar to your price. Well worth it.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> it's a pity that they do not let the 3.8mm space between the tower on the Arrow-SB-E...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the TR fans are really good, especially the red ones, but with the silverstone inside...


I would like to see how the red TY-143 fans compare against the FHP141fans. Someday maybe I'll find a couple of them cheap enough to get and compare them.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Okay, here's my entry:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fan: Single 120x38mm Nidec Beta-V TA450DC, 5300rpm, 220cfm, BEAST pressure. I run it at 1600rpm for silence, 5300rpm for benching.
> Case: Coolermaster CM 690 II
> Motherboard: Maximus V Gene (first pci-e slot is not blocked, but the backplate or pcb of the gpu touches the fan clips)
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X, 4x2gb. 2000mhz cl9-9-24-2t 1.65v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous max cpu oc was 5.2ghz on air without delidding, 24/7 max oc was 4.7ghz with 1.37v, max temp: 90c with 21c ambient.
> Current 3770k SUCKS, so I can't really overclock with it. Worse chip ever!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xvince1*
> 
> Hi there, I'm new "later" cogage owner. As I post some photos in the silverstones FHP141, I come with new on this thread :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This my new MB : GA-x58A-OC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Clean out computer and blow out the heatsink. Put everything back together. Turn on computer, fireup P95 and start looking at the temps with slight disbelief. Did the pc boot at default clockspeeds by accident or is my computer screwing with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Triple OP update!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Niiiiiice! I'm in finally lol










What do you think of my fans? xD


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Niiiiiice! I'm in finally lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of my fans? xD


They are beastly indeed!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What do you think of my fans? xD


They aren't big enough. Need to be 140mm









You are being to kind solsamurai.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> They aren't big enough. Need to be 140mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are being to kind solsamurai.


Haha, you forget the setup tw33k once had...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Point me to a 5300rpm 140x38mm fan...that doesn't cost more than 9usd.








I think I'll be selling one of them locally, makes a motor noise I can't stand at any rpm.
I may score a few Gelid Silent 14/12 fans for my case.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> Just got my sb-e extreme, 3 ty - 143 fans, sounds like its ready to take off at 2500rpm but as of yet the fans have only hit that once when i forced them to spin full speed to see how loud it got, takes up most of my case, new case comes tomorrow so hopefully will have more room and be able to fit the 3rd fan as an exhaust for the case


Did you get three sets of fan clips for the fans? My SB-E only had two.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see the case with some natural light off a window. Sounds neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP update in 3..2..1..




Need to do some cable management and clean the case a little but theres the case in natural light


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Did you get three sets of fan clips for the fans? My SB-E only had two.


3 sets, not using one set at mo but will be when i get some low profile memory, get intouch with thermalright or your reseller and complain


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> 
> 
> *Need to do some cable management* and clean the case a little but theres the case in natural light


That's the understatement of the year! My nightmares aren't that bad!
















It won't take much to make it nice and neat. I use velcro tape.. one side is hook and other is loop. 10mm x 1meter is about £1.49. Cut the length you like. Easy to undo and move cables when you see a cleaner way to run them. Then when the way you like it can use pull-ties if you want. Can be found on that auction bay site.









Is that a 3rd TY-143 as intake in the front? Is it speed controlled with the other 2?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> That's the understatement of the year! My nightmares aren't that bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't take much to make it nice and neat. I use velcro tape.. one side is hook and other is loop. 10mm x 1meter is about £1.49. Cut the length you like. Easy to undo and move cables when you see a cleaner way to run them. Then when the way you like it can use pull-ties if you want. Can be found on that auction bay site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a 3rd TY-143 as intake in the front? Is it speed controlled with the other 2?


Yeah its a third ty-143 but speed controlled via asus suite chassis fan settings


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Had it on full but sounded ready for take off n the mrs said she couldnt hear the tv haha


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Velcro tape sounds good, but no matter where i put the cables im going to be able to see them, the joys of a see through case


----------



## doyll

At full speed they are loud but move lots of air.
I use PWM control for my case fans too but my mobo only has 1 PWM socket.. the CPU fan socket so I use a PWM splitter with molex power like the splitter Thermalright supplies with SA SB-E Extreme. I assume you are using it on your cooler fans.

My fans run 660-800rpm most of the time with temps in below 30c... 1050rpm at full load when rendering and below 50c on my 980. I'm setting up another system with my 920 under SA SB-E Extreme and plan to overclock it as much as possible. Hope to get 4.2-4.5GHz


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> At full speed they are loud but move lots of air.
> I use PWM control for my case fans too but my mobo only has 1 PWM socket.. the CPU fan socket so I use a PWM splitter with molex power like the splitter Thermalright supplies with SA SB-E Extreme. I assume you are using it on your cooler fans.
> 
> My fans run 660-800rpm most of the time with temps in below 30c... 1050rpm at full load when rendering and below 50c on my 980. I'm setting up another system with my 920 under SA SB-E Extreme and plan to overclock it as much as possible. Hope to get 4.2-4.5GHz


Ive got 3 sockets for case fans on my board, one for cpu, and an optional cpu, if needed I would get a fan controller, i could stick everything on turbo if needed but hitting 4.5ghz at 41c max core temps on silent for chassis and turbo for cpu its quiet enough and the mrs isnt moaning


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> Ive got 3 sockets for case fans on my board, one for cpu, and an optional cpu, if needed I would get a fan controller, i could stick everything on turbo if needed but hitting 4.5ghz at 41c max core temps on silent for chassis and turbo for cpu its quiet enough *and the mrs isnt moaning*


Most important words at the end post.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Same thing here...1650rpm on my 120x38 fan is silent, paired with a three ty-140s at 1150rpm, the missus is happy.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I would like to see how the red TY-143 fans compare against the FHP141fans. Someday maybe I'll find a couple of them cheap enough to get and compare them.


Look forward to read that *doyll*








Btw FHP141 is made by Silverstone right?? I also like silverstone fan







I had FM121 long time ago... great performance







I used it as intake of NH-D14 and keep 14cm's Noctua fan in middle.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Look forward to read that *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw FHP141 is made by Silverstone right?? I also like silverstone fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had FM121 long time ago... great performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used it as intake of NH-D14 and keep 14cm's Noctua fan in middle.


Silverstone sell teh FHP141 under their name but I don't know if they actually build it themself


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its a third ty-143 but speed controlled via asus suite chassis fan settings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had it on full but sounded ready for take off n the mrs said she couldnt hear the tv haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Velcro tape sounds good, but no matter where i put the cables im going to be able to see them, the joys of a see through case


Multi-post burns my eyes!


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> [/SPOILER]
> [/SPOILER]
> Multi-post burns my eyes!


Will try to remember the edit option, was configuring ssh login on 6 switches at the same time haha.... multi-tasking isnt an option sometimes


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> Will try to remember the edit option, was configuring ssh login on 6 switches at the same time haha.... multi-tasking isnt an option sometimes


It's really no problem to me. I just like to point it out here and there for the sake of other threads.


----------



## homestyle

is there any aluminum in the base?

anyone use CLU with the cooler? how does the base look after cleaning up the clu and applying metal polish? would the base look new?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Silverstone sell teh FHP141 under their name but I don't know if they actually build it themself


Hmm me too doyll, could be other manufacture build it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> is there any aluminum in the base?
> 
> anyone use CLU with the cooler? how does the base look after cleaning up the clu and applying metal polish? would the base look new?


I never use metal polish







just use alkohol with cloth/garment and result is nice on the base







but I prefer to use Thermalright Metal Bright.


----------



## cmge

i was thinking of adding another TY 141 on my SB-E to make it a triple fan setup but for some reason i cant seem to find a review that shows the performance of a triple fan vs a dual fan..

can anyone point me to the right direction so i can see if it's better to get another TY 141

thanks


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmge*
> 
> i was thinking of adding another TY 141 on my SB-E to make it a triple fan setup but for some reason i cant seem to find a review that shows the performance of a triple fan vs a dual fan..
> 
> can anyone point me to the right direction so i can see if it's better to get another TY 141
> 
> thanks


3rd fan might give you 1c better cooling. If you need better cooling get a couple TY-143 fans. They will give you about 7-8c more cooling.

you can compare how SA SB-E and SA SB-E Extreme sound here.. and see the 8c difference in cooling too.












jump in to 3:40 for results
Quote:


> i7 3820 @4.75GHz
> Temperature is delta.
> 
> H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
> SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
> SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 3rd fan might give you 1c better cooling. If you need better cooling get a couple TY-143 fans. They will give you about 7-8c more cooling.
> 
> you can compare how SA SB-E and SA SB-E Extreme sound here.. and see the 8c difference in cooling too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jump in to 3:40 for results


Is the SA SB-E Exterme significantly louder than the original SA?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the SA SB-E Exterme significantly louder than the original SA?


Both cool and sound the same up to 1300rpm. And being PWM you can set the idle and load rpm pretty much where you want on most motherboards using software in windows.. so you don't even have to go into Bios to change the speed.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Both cool and sound the same up to 1300rpm. And being PWM you can set the idle and load rpm pretty much where you want on most motherboards using software in windows.. so you don't even have to go into Bios to change the speed.


Ok thanks. So basically, the fan included with the SA SB-E Extreme is the one that dictates the performance increase becasue they can go with a higher RPM?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok thanks. So basically, the fan included with the SA SB-E Extreme is the one that dictates the performance increase becasue they can go with a higher RPM?


That is exactly how it works. Push more air though the cooler and it improves cooling.

This is also true of TC14PE, D14, K2 cooler too.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok thanks. So basically, the fan included with the SA SB-E Extreme is the one that dictates the performance increase becasue they can go with a higher RPM?


The extreme can be quite loud on full rpm, i have the extreme with 2 ty-143's and an extra ty-143 in the front of the case as an intake fan and the 3 together when im under full load not only sound like its ready for take off, they over power my top and side intake fans, basically they create such air circulation that the other fans are pointless as intakes


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> The extreme can be quite loud on full rpm, i have the extreme with 2 ty-143's and an extra ty-143 in the front of the case as an intake fan and the 3 together when im under full load not only sound like its ready for take off, they over power my top and side intake fans, basically they create such air circulation that the other fans are pointless as intakes


Here's a video you can hear SA SB-E Extreme. Jump in to 2:30 and listen. At 2:50 he increases to full speed.





As you can see, you don't need to run full speed. Mine never go over 1100rpm.. unless I've showing off.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Here's a video you can hear SA SB-E Extreme. Jump in to 2:30 and listen. At 2:50 he increases to full speed.


Thanks. I can't stand the noise at 2500RPM, it's too much.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. I can't stand the noise at 2500RPM, it's too much.


They are good for "Oh My God" kind of comments from people when I crank them up.







I don't hear them running in open system on on bench 2 meters away until they reach about 950rpm... and than it air flowing through fins. And if we ever have 34c weather I can still keep system cool!


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Here's a video you can hear SA SB-E Extreme. Jump in to 2:30 and listen. At 2:50 he increases to full speed.


Don't need a video haha I can stick all 3 ty's on full speed, sure keeps my pc cool but doesn't half wind swmbo up







doesn't bother me I use headphones


----------



## neoroy

Hmmm maybe I'm wrong but at 60-70% stock fans on TR SA SB-E Extreme produce same performance with 100% fans








I mean when stessing procie it has same performance.
Btw do you guys know Prolimatech Vortex Aluminium fan? Guess it is very powerfull with more silent.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Hmmm maybe I'm wrong but at 60-70% stock fans on TR SA SB-E Extreme produce same performance with 100% fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean when stessing procie it has same performance.
> Btw do you guys know Prolimatech Vortex Aluminium fan? Guess it is very powerfull with more silent.


I do not understand what you are saying.

When you stress test your CPU the temperature does not change between 60% fan speed and 100% fan speed?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I do not understand what you are saying.
> 
> When you stress test your CPU the temperature does not change between 60% fan speed and 100% fan speed?


I dont think he knows what hes trying to say either, unless he is claiming theres no need to use them at 100% i know mine are controlled by the mb and are fairly quiet unless im folding


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> I dont think he knows what hes trying to say either, unless he is claiming theres no need to use them at 100% i know mine are controlled by the mb and are fairly quiet unless im folding


Indeed.
Mine are quiet to about 950rpm, than can start hearing them. Even rendering graphics with all cores 100% they only hit 1000rpm max @ 48c. If I spin them up to 2500rpm temps only drop a couple degrees. Now if I OC'ed so CPU was making much more heat than with higher temps the cooler would need more fan speed/cfm to keep the temp down.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Indeed.
> Mine are quiet to about 950rpm, than can start hearing them. Even rendering graphics with all cores 100% they only hit 1000rpm max @ 48c. If I spin them up to 2500rpm temps only drop a couple degrees. Now if I OC'ed so CPU was making much more heat than with higher temps the cooler would need more fan speed/cfm to keep the temp down.


Dont know what speed mine hit under full load, but at 4.5ghz on my fx6300 i hit 48ºc under full load and with no complaints off the missus over noise im happy


----------



## solsamurai

The only reason I'd ever use the TY-143 is purely for the color. With the way I use my system these days they would never go above 1000 RPM. Could probably get away with just one fan.









...or maybe I'll find a way to replace my GPU fan housing with a TY-143.


----------



## RenoVIII

I recently installed my sa sb-e! I will post pics soon. Currently the fans are configured in a pull/pull configuration due to my ram. Looking to get new ram soon. I was wondering if these will fit, KHX1600C9D3P1K2/8G.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> I recently installed my sa sb-e! I will post pics soon. Currently the fans are configured in a pull/pull configuration due to my ram. Looking to get new ram soon. I was wondering
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if these will fit, KHX1600C9D3P1K2/8G.


it's 30mm tall.
What case do you have.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> I recently installed my sa sb-e! I will post pics soon. Currently the fans are configured in a pull/pull configuration due to my ram. Looking to get new ram soon. I was wondering if these will fit, KHX1600C9D3P1K2/8G.


I can fit my gskills ripjaws in any ram slot on my m5a99x evo board, only just though and have my fans on pull pull set up


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I do not understand what you are saying.
> 
> When you stress test your CPU the temperature does not change between 60% fan speed and 100% fan speed?


Yup something like that doyll







anyone ever try this? Btw 62.5% = *1672 RPM* speed detected with Open Hardware monitor.


----------



## doyll

Quite a lot in the last page has been around this kind of thing.

The more heat the CPU makes the more fan speed/cfm airflow is needed to cool it.
For example:
Stock i7 980 on X58-UD5 under SA SB-E w/2x TY-143:
idles at [email protected]; [email protected]
Full load [email protected]; [email protected]: [email protected]
Ambient 22c; cooler intake air 22c (50mm in front of fan).

The same 3c spread at both idle and full load.
Cooler & fans have way more cooling ability. The heat stock cpu is producing is approx 30% of what cooler/fan combo is capable of cooling...
Stock that's about 80w system load at idle
Stock at full load 3.33GHz power it's about 140w system load.. and changing fan speed doesn't make difference
Now if I was to overclock to 4.76GHz it would be 210w system load.

That would increase CPU temp to about 60c at full speed.. and changing fan speed will make a big difference. 60c will become 70c at 1400rpm


----------



## RenoVIII

Fan configuration details. pull/pull ty-141/ty-150
Case make and model. Corsair C70
Motherboard make and model. Asrock Z77 extreme 4
RAM make, model and total number of DIMMs. Gskill Sniper 2x4gb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> I can fit my gskills ripjaws in any ram slot on my m5a99x evo board, only just though and have my fans on pull pull set up


Thanks for the reply. I have the same fan setup right now, but I want to add a third fan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> it's 30mm tall.
> What case do you have.


I have a Corsair C70 case. I believe it has 170mm of clearance for a cooler. I have about 1mm of clearance when the side panel is on.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenoVIII*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan configuration details. pull/pull ty-141/ty-150
> Case make and model. Corsair C70
> Motherboard make and model. Asrock Z77 extreme 4
> RAM make, model and total number of DIMMs. Gskill Sniper 2x4gb
> Thanks for the reply. I have the same fan setup right now, but I want to add a third fan.
> I have a Corsair C70 case. I believe it has 170mm of clearance for a cooler. I have about 1mm of clearance when the side panel is on.


Nice nice, OP update incoming...









BTW very nice clean system!


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I ordered a HAF912 case, so hopefully my silver arrow will fit without having to change my sliver arrow fan positioning, I just had it apart to toothbruth and vacuum it









The fan sitting on my low-profile ram still sticks up over the uprights by close to 1/2" probably

Someday I'll have to get a decent webcam so I can posted some in focus pictures of my beast


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Someday I'll have to get a decent webcam so I can posted some in focus pictures of my beast


Or borrow a friends camera.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Quite a lot in the last page has been around this kind of thing.
> 
> The more heat the CPU makes the more fan speed/cfm airflow is needed to cool it.
> For example:
> Stock i7 980 on X58-UD5 under SA SB-E w/2x TY-143:
> idles at [email protected]; [email protected]
> Full load [email protected]; [email protected]: [email protected]
> Ambient 22c; cooler intake air 22c (50mm in front of fan).
> 
> The same 3c spread at both idle and full load.
> Cooler & fans have way more cooling ability. The heat stock cpu is producing is approx 30% of what cooler/fan combo is capable of cooling...
> Stock that's about 80w system load at idle
> Stock at full load 3.33GHz power it's about 140w system load.. and changing fan speed doesn't make difference
> Now if I was to overclock to 4.76GHz it would be 210w system load.
> 
> That would increase CPU temp to about 60c at full speed.. and changing fan speed will make a big difference. 60c will become 70c at 1400rpm


Thx for the information *doyll*


----------



## Konkistadori

New owner of SB-E here!

Fans: 2x TY140
Mobo: P6T DLX V2
RAM: XMS3 3x2gb
Case: Old OEM "sleeper" case from 2001.

i7 950 runs @ 3.5ghz/vCore 1.18
20 Rounds of IBT, 63-60-61-56 celsius Max coretemps, Fans were running @1095RPM.
Idles atm 50-46-46-42 celsius, fully idle temps are around 39-42 celsius.

Room temp around 22-28 celsius

Planning to lap the cpu to see if it helps

SB-E @ Background


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> New owner of SB-E here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fans: 2x TY140
> Mobo: P6T DLX V2
> RAM: XMS3 3x2gb
> Case: Old OEM "sleeper" case from 2001.
> 
> i7 950 runs @ 3.5ghz/vCore 1.18
> 20 Rounds of IBT, 63-60-61-56 celsius Max coretemps, Fans were running @1095RPM.
> Idles atm 50-46-46-42 celsius, fully idle temps are around 39-42 celsius.
> 
> Room temp around 22-28 celsius
> 
> Planning to lap the cpu to see if it helps
> 
> SB-E @ Background


Welcome aboard! OP updated!


----------



## delusion87

I was just gonna order the Silverarrow sb e extreme but then i saw this Mobo support for this cooler and my mobo is listed there as not compatible. What a lame sauce duh


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> I was just gonna order the Silverarrow sb e extreme but then i saw this Mobo support for this cooler and my mobo is listed there as not compatible. What a lame sauce duh


What's the problem delusion67? Stuck on mosfet heatsink? sorry to hear that, bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> New owner of SB-E here!


Nice pics







clean and sharp.


----------



## Halyosy

sorry i pop out of nowhere can i ask you guys something are this silver arrow sb e

will not hit my ram??

i have 4 sticks of corsair vengeance rame really wanna try this air cooler seems awesome

this are the ram i using will it fit with silver arrow sb-e ?/

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1866c9.html


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> sorry i pop out of nowhere can i ask you guys something are this silver arrow sb e
> 
> will not hit my ram??
> 
> i have 4 sticks of corsair vengeance rame really wanna try this air cooler seems awesome
> 
> this are the ram i using will it fit with silver arrow sb-e ?/
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1866c9.html


I think there's something like 4cm of space from the top of the ram slot for ram, so yes, those vengeance would probably not clear it.


----------



## Halyosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> I think there's something like 4cm of space from the top of the ram slot for ram, so yes, those vengeance would probably not clear it.


uhmm sorry if this rude doesn't understand what are you talking with not clear it ??

will it fit or not fit ??

with the ram i using

i am not afraid of not fit with casing cause using cm tropper

i am more afraid with the ram i use


----------



## Halyosy

INTERNET ERROR sorry double post


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> sorry i pop out of nowhere can i ask you guys something are this silver arrow sb e
> 
> will not hit my ram??
> 
> i have 4 sticks of corsair vengeance rame really wanna try this air cooler seems awesome
> 
> this are the ram i using will it fit with silver arrow sb-e ?/
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1866c9.html
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's something like 4cm of space from the top of the ram slot for ram, so yes, those vengeance would probably not clear it.
Click to expand...

Like Nnimrod said, RAM is too tall.
There is 31mm from CPU to bottom fin.
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_sb-e_extreme.html?panel=1
CPU is 7-8mm above surface of motherboard.
RAM sets about 3mm above motherboard
Corsair Vengeance is 52.5mm tall
http://www.corsair.com/support/faq/memory/

Check out the Silverstone HE01
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/silverstone_he01_review,1.html


----------



## Gomi

Anyone know the measurement from cpu to frist pci slot that the SB Extreme requires ? Dumped my entire watercooling and would love to Mount the SB Extreme ón the Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 but as I am running with 4 X GPU i need all of the pcie ports (Orange ones).


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Anyone know the measurement from cpu to frist pci slot that the SB Extreme requires ? Dumped my entire watercooling and would love to Mount the SB Extreme ón the Gigabyte Z77X-UP7 but as I am running with 4 X GPU i need all of the pcie ports (Orange ones).


Can't give you the measurement from cpu but can give it from middle of cpu; 77mm.
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_sb-e_extreme.html?panel=1
SA SB-E has one TY-150 fan that is 170x150mm so is 85mm from center of cpu. (9mm wider on each side of cooler)
SA SB-E Extreme has two TY-143 fans that are 154x140mm so same width as cooler.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Can't give you the measurement from cpu but can give it from middle of cpu; 77mm.
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_sb-e_extreme.html?panel=1
> SA SB-E has one TY-150 fan that is 170x150mm so is 85mm from center of cpu. (9mm wider on each side of cooler)
> SA SB-E Extreme has two TY-143 fans that are 154x140mm so same width as cooler.


Cheers mate, will bring out the ruler and measure. Otherwise i could always use the Phantek with the TY-143 fans i guess









Thanks and +rep


----------



## doyll

Phanteks is not as wide.
140mm but fan clips stick out a little(4mm) so 148mm with fan clips.
That's 74mm from center of cpu.
3mm less than Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme

I have both and honestly I wouldn't want to loose either one. SA SB-E may be a degree or two better cooling than Phanteks with TY-143 fans but they are so close it's very hard to know for sure.


----------



## FragZero

Just placed an order for

Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
An extra TY 143
A Akasa 3x PWM Splitter

Now i noticed there are only 8 pads included with the heatsink (the pads between fan and heatsink). I doubt i need those or is it best to find a set?


----------



## doyll

I never put the pads on mine.. I think they would look terrible


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Phanteks is not as wide.
> 140mm but fan clips stick out a little(4mm) so 148mm with fan clips.
> That's 74mm from center of cpu.
> 3mm less than Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
> 
> I have both and honestly I wouldn't want to loose either one. SA SB-E may be a degree or two better cooling than Phanteks with TY-143 fans but they are so close it's very hard to know for sure.


I actually think I am in luck with the Gigabyte board - I yanked a GPU in the very first slot and measured from the PCB to the middle of the CPU (Which is also installed) and it gives me a total of 80mm (Give or take a single mm).

Seen pictures of the SA where it was installed with a soundcard or GPU in the very first slot - So apparently it is possible on some boards - Will have faith in my 3-4 mm clearance and order the cooler


----------



## doyll

Sounds like you are good to go.


----------



## Konkistadori

BTW lapped my silver arrow a lil bit









There was quite big bump.. Now its much flatter


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> BTW lapped my silver arrow a lil bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was quite big bump.. Now its much flatter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did your temps improve?


----------



## Konkistadori

3-6 Celsius cpu and hs lapped. But room were bit warmer than it was before lapping, so it could be more... I need to get that room thermometer...

But i run tests again when i finish lapping with 1500grit later,

And i still have that 8 c difference between core 1 and 4 lol... But again TIM might not be spread evenly..

HT is OFF and room temp is approx + 25-31celsius.

edit:
P95 after almost 1hour temps


----------



## doyll

My guess is you have a bad sensor


----------



## FragZero

Just installed my Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme!

It beats my noctua 12cm (can't remember the exact type) by 10ish degrees AFTER i increased the mounting pressure!.

I added some of the white packaging material between the heatsink and the bracket, this dropped my temperature by nearly 10 degrees!

I do have a lapped 2500k which might be the cause of the lacking pressure.

Back to 5ghz - 1.34volts! sub 80degrees during linx, a few degrees cooler than a push/pull H100 in the same scenario.


----------



## Konkistadori

Hmm, interesting could you take picture of that "setup"? Im not 100% sure if i need more pressure for my lapped combo.. My temps might be high cuz room temps are hovering around 27-30celsius









And i think you have those Higher RPM fans, i have only 2 TY141 spinning


----------



## FragZero

Well it's hard to take a picture of the setup, it's in between the bracket and heatsink sooo









I cut a rectangular piece which fits between the bracket and the heatsink, fixed it with a piece of tape and reinstalled the bracket. (The reinstalling requires quite a lot of force, definitely a disadvantage of the heatsink!)

I do have 2x TY 143 fans but i loaded the slow profile so they are at 1600 rpm which is only a little bit faster than the original ty 141's. I do have a 3th fan on order (to complete the setup)


----------



## Anusha

I'm thinking about getting the SB-E Extreme and just wanna ask one question.

I'll be mounting the fans as pull-pull (i.e. the front fan in the back as pull) no thanks to those monstrous Vengeance sticks. I don't wanna remove the sinks if I can help it.

Would that affect the performance adversely compared to the recommended orientation? Or would it still perform identically?


----------



## Konkistadori

Let me know how much that 3rd fan helped when u receive it


----------



## FragZero

Small update on the pressure mod! Seems the white packaging material was a bit too squishy, i added a metal washer between the bracket and the heatsink! (Good thing i had some experience from the legendary True 120







)

Seems my fan arrived... buy none was at home so i will have to go pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## Konkistadori

I was expecting that would happen (=.

How thick washer did you add?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the SB-E Extreme and just wanna ask one question.
> 
> I'll be mounting the fans as pull-pull (i.e. the front fan in the back as pull) no thanks to those monstrous Vengeance sticks. I don't wanna remove the sinks if I can help it.
> 
> Would that affect the performance adversely compared to the recommended orientation? Or would it still perform identically?


I never saw a difference in temps in two different cases with both the SA and the SA-SB-E. If you're still using the Raven RV03 it shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I never saw a difference in temps in two different cases with both the SA and the SA-SB-E. If you're still using the Raven RV03 it shouldn't make any difference.


Thanks mate. I ordered it last night. Should arrive today. Yes, I'm gonna use it in the RV03. =]


----------



## solsamurai

Since you will have those bottom intakes blasting away right below the SA the fan config shouldn't matter. If you are using four DIMMs you may still run into height issues with the slots closest to the CPU socket. Just a heads up!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Since you will have those bottom intakes blasting away right below the SA the fan config shouldn't matter. If you are using four DIMMs you may still run into height issues with the slots closest to the CPU socket. Just a heads up!


If such happens, I will remove the heatsink of the first memory module. No big deal.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> If such happens, I will remove the heatsink of the first memory module. No big deal.


Exactly. It's not like you'll be able to see it anyway.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> I was expecting that would happen (=.
> 
> How thick washer did you add?


2-3mm.

I do find it a bit disappointing that they removed the pressure option! I would have bought the original but it wasn't available anymore near me.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Exactly. It's not like you'll be able to see it anyway.


bought the cooler. it fits the case, but i almost got a shock when i found out that the VRM sinks on the ASRock Z68 Extreme4 mobo don't let the fans go down to bottom. the fans rest on the sinks and touches (or almost do) the side panel all thanks to the protruded nature of the side panel window. phew!




btw, it fitted with Vengeance alright. i didn't have to remove the heat spreader on the first module.







(sorry about the blurry shot)



installing the sink was a massive pain in the butt, because i didn't have the right tool for the job. (long screw driver and a one that has a magnetized tip!) besides, there wasn't enough room for me to play with, so i had to take the motherboard out. installing the fans wasn't any easier.



OMG the noise it made at full blast!!! right now i am running the fans at 1100RPM, controlled via the fan controller.

Here is my complete installation experience. LINK
Case: Silverstone Raven RV03
Motherboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme4
Memory modules: Corsair Vengeance full height RAM - 4 sticks
Fan configuration: Pull-pull


----------



## FragZero

Small update on my SB-E Extreme

Got my set of low profile Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP during the weekend + my third fan.

The Ballistix are just low enough for the fan to fit decent, quite surpring since these are lower than a normal set of dimms even with heatsinks!

No idea about the effects of the third fan, temperatures have been changing rapidly these last few days.
Currently running 48x100 1.28v (i have 5ghz in my sig but with the new bios it's not 100% stable).

Temperatures are about 7-8 degrees lower than a NH-U12P + Sflex 1900RPM. Not overly impressed but it's a nice drop + PWM possibilities!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> bought the cooler. it fits the case, but i almost got a shock when i found out that the VRM sinks on the ASRock Z68 Extreme4 mobo don't let the fans go down to bottom. the fans rest on the sinks and touches (or almost do) the side panel all thanks to the protruded nature of the side panel window. phew!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, it fitted with Vengeance alright. i didn't have to remove the heat spreader on the first module.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry about the blurry shot)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installing the sink was a massive pain in the butt, because i didn't have the right tool for the job. (long screw driver and a one that has a magnetized tip!) besides, there wasn't enough room for me to play with, so i had to take the motherboard out. installing the fans wasn't any easier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the noise it made at full blast!!! right now i am running the fans at 1100RPM, controlled via the fan controller.
> 
> Here is my complete installation experience. LINK
> Case: Silverstone Raven RV03
> Motherboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme4
> Memory modules: Corsair Vengeance full height RAM - 4 sticks
> Fan configuration: Pull-pull


OP updated! Glad it fit your case! The VRM sinks on my board are the same way. I'm sure many others would say the same. It's definitely best to install coolers of this size outside the case. Saves time and frustration!









Thanks for the info and image of those Vengeance DIMMs.


----------



## Anusha

One question though. Will controlling those fans by lowering the voltage instead of a PWM signal harm them in any way?


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> One question though. Will controlling those fans by lowering the voltage instead of a PWM signal harm them in any way?


If you mean by using a fan controller, ive not heard of damage to them from that


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> If you mean by using a fan controller, ive not heard of damage to them from that


Yes, because there is internal circuitry to handle the PWM functionality, I wasn't sure. Plugging a 3-pin fan to a 4-pin header is alright, but wasn't sure if it was OK the other way round. I guess it's alright then.


----------



## FragZero

TIme to get in the club!

A very bad picture of my rig


Fan Configuration 3x TY-143
Case: Fractal Arc Midi R2
Motherboard: Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
RAM: Ballistix Tactical LP 16gb

Top PCI-E 1x slot covered!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> TIme to get in the club!
> 
> A very bad picture of my rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Configuration 3x TY-143
> Case: Fractal Arc Midi R2
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
> RAM: Ballistix Tactical LP 16gb
> 
> Top PCI-E 1x slot covered!


OP updated. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> TIme to get in the club!
> 
> A very bad picture of my rig
> 
> 
> Fan Configuration 3x TY-143
> Case: Fractal Arc Midi R2
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
> RAM: Ballistix Tactical LP 16gb
> 
> Top PCI-E 1x slot covered!


what are your LOAD temps using that massive cooler?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> BTW lapped my silver arrow a lil bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was quite big bump.. Now its much flatter


That "bump" was supposed to be there. The convex base is part of the design that puts more pressure over the cores. In other words, the base of the silver arrow is not designed to be flat. The idea behind it is that the IHS of the CPU is more likely to be concave , thus the SA base will match the curve. In the event that it is not , The IHS can safely deform a small amount and still retain the extra pressure over the hottest spot of the CPU.
I have read where a reviewer 'lapped' the convex part of the Silver Arrows base as you did and in fact lost a couple of degrees C for his effort, which seems to be what is happening to you.



The SA' has always been like this back to the original SA, not only the SB E


----------



## Anusha

Does anyone know if there are any Z77 boards that the first PCI-E slot doesn't get blocked by the SA SB-E?


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> what are your LOAD temps using that massive cooler?


I'm currently running 48x100 1.26v (updated bios and my 5ghz profile isn't stable anymore)

With the PWM Profile on low - max 1500 RPM on the fans the highest temperature i have seen was around 72 degrees (ambient 24ish).

To compare

My NH-U12 did this 7-8 degrees hotter
Custom WC loop with an EK supremacy and a 360 GTX 7-8 degrees lower

Quite pleased with the beast!

edit: This 2500K is really really hot but an awesome overclocker


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I'm currently running 48x100 1.26v (updated bios and my 5ghz profile isn't stable anymore)
> 
> With the PWM Profile on low - max 1500 RPM on the fans the highest temperature i have seen was around 72 degrees (ambient 24ish).
> 
> To compare
> 
> My NH-U12 did this 7-8 degrees hotter
> Custom WC loop with an EK supremacy and a 360 GTX 7-8 degrees lower
> 
> Quite pleased with the beast!
> 
> edit: This 2500K is really really hot but an awesome overclocker


Not bad considering your ambient is at around 24c









Those 8 pipes are dissipating the heat quite well, you should be able to hit 5ghz easy with an ambient of around 20-21c and some high RPM fans.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I'm currently running 48x100 1.26v (updated bios and my 5ghz profile isn't stable anymore)
> 
> With the PWM Profile on low - max 1500 RPM on the fans the highest temperature i have seen was around 72 degrees (ambient 24ish).
> 
> To compare
> 
> My NH-U12 did this 7-8 degrees hotter
> Custom WC loop with an EK supremacy and a 360 GTX 7-8 degrees lower
> 
> Quite pleased with the beast!
> 
> edit: This 2500K is really really hot but an awesome overclocker


I don't get this. How can it be so hot when you are able to overclock so high with such low volts? For reference, my 2600k needs 1.32V for 4.5. 4.6 needs a big bump.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I don't get this. How can it be so hot when you are able to overclock so high with such low volts? For reference, my 2600k needs 1.32V for 4.5. 4.6 needs a big bump.


Seems it's quite normal for a really good overclocker to become really hot. This chip boots at 57x 1.5volt windows and 58x 1.5volt bios (air)

I even lapped it to try and reduce temps but no luck.

@Maiky

Before i updated the bios i ran 5ghz 1.33v and the temps highest temperature i have seen was 82 degrees with the same ambient. Really strange how a bios updated made the profile unstable, maybe a different auto value somewhere.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I don't get this. How can it be so hot when you are able to overclock so high with such low volts? For reference, my 2600k needs 1.32V for 4.5. 4.6 needs a big bump.


silicon lotto

my 2500k can do 4.6Ghz @ 1.29v and temps stay around 64/66c (large FFT's) @ 22/23c ambient on air using a single fan.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Seems it's quite normal for a really good overclocker to become really hot. This chip boots at 57x 1.5volt windows and 58x 1.5volt bios (air)
> 
> I even lapped it to try and reduce temps but no luck.
> 
> @Maiky
> 
> Before i updated the bios i ran 5ghz 1.33v and the temps highest temperature i have seen was 82 degrees with the same ambient. Really strange how a bios updated made the profile unstable, maybe a different auto value somewhere.


UEFI bios?

1.33v @ 5Ghz is GOLDEN









why did you update the bios?


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> UEFI bios?
> 
> 1.33v @ 5Ghz is GOLDEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why did you update the bios?


Gave my pc a big overhaul (new case - cpu heatsink - gfx card + heatsink - memory) so i decided i wanted the latest bios as well









I ran this for 7 months 100% stable with custom WC.

http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/7207/52x100.png

But i decided to go air again while searching for a new case, WC is a lot of fun but air is easier to maintain.

Currently searching for a chip with HT, ivy or sandy. Seems haswell does horrible with 4.2-4.4ghz max + really really hot


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Gave my pc a big overhaul (new case - cpu heatsink - gfx card + heatsink - memory) so i decided i wanted the latest bios as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran this for 7 months 100% stable with custom WC.
> 
> http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/7207/52x100.png
> 
> But i decided to go air again while searching for a new case, WC is a lot of fun but air is easier to maintain.
> 
> Currently searching for a chip with HT, ivy or sandy. Seems haswell does horrible with 4.2-4.4ghz max + really really hot


sweet, where did you get that 2500K?

same here, was going to upgrade my 2500K but I won't really see any gains when it comes to gaming.. gonna wait for Broadwell/Skylake ...


----------



## FragZero

At my local pc store









I know of a better 2500K, does 5.3ghz 1.46v and is considerably cooler than mine. Linx stable with a H100 + high rpm push/pull fans.

Too bad the owner only got i recently so it's not really highend anymore


----------



## nepToon

Can anyone here confirm that the Silver Arrow *SB-E* will fit on a Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe in a Prodigy?

I haven't anyone seen doing it, so I'm a bit worried.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Can anyone here confirm that the Silver Arrow *SB-E* will fit on a Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe in a Prodigy?
> 
> I haven't anyone seen doing it, so I'm a bit worried.


Prodigy? Is that a HTPC case? Becareful with the width of the case, SB-E might too close to side panel... I guess.


----------



## nepToon

Bitfenix Prodigy is a mITX Case, but it is kinda big.

Splinterize has done it with a Silver Arrow non SB-E
I've gone for the Phanteks PH-TC14PE, so it's not that important to me anymore.
Would be cool to know though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> Bitfenix Prodigy is a mITX Case, but it is kinda big.
> 
> Splinterize has done it with a Silver Arrow non SB-E
> I've gone for the Phanteks PH-TC14PE, so it's not that important to me anymore.
> Would be cool to know though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am sure it's OK also with Silver Arrow SB-E


----------



## doyll

Silver Arrow SB-E is bigger than Silver Arrow

Silver Arrow SB-E is 15mm wider (30mm with TY-150 fan) and may interfere with PCI slot.. even if replacing the 150mm fan with a 140mm fan
Quote:


> Cooler sizes
> D14 . . . . .= . . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x130x160mm 140x158x160mm w/ only 2011 has PWM fans 44mm*
> TC14PE . . . = . . . 5x 8mm pipes 140x134x160mm 140x159x171mm w/fans, PWM adaptor included 40-45mm*
> Silver Arrow . = . . 4x 8mm pipes 147x123x163mm 151x149x168mm w/Fans 40.87mm*
> SA SB-E . . . .= . . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans
> SA SB-E Extreme . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 155x130x165mm w/fans Reason it's smaller is 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Silver Arrow SB-E is bigger than Silver Arrow
> 
> Silver Arrow SB-E is 15mm wider (30mm with TY-150 fan) and may interfere with PCI slot.. even if replacing the 150mm fan with a 140mm fan


Whoaa I thought they were the same:mellowsmi
So SB-E is abit wider then...guess I was skipping the details








Thx for correction, doyll


----------



## SSJVegeta

Will the SB-E / SB-E Extreme fit into my Fractal Arc Midi R2?

Also, it will only block the top PCI-E x1 on my mobo, MSI Z87-G45 right?

Finally, will the SB-E / SB-E Extreme clear my RAM sticks? These are the sticks I plan to install:



Thanks.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> [
> Whoaa I thought they were the same:mellowsmi
> So SB-E is abit wider then...guess I was skipping the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for correction, doyll


Silver Arrow (TY-140 fans): Silver Arrow SB-E (TY-150/TY-141 fans): Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme (TY-143 fans)
  
SA SB-E SE (TY-145 B/W fans)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> Will the SB-E / SB-E Extreme fit into my Fractal Arc Midi R2?
> 
> Also, it will only block the top PCI-E x1 on my mobo, MSI Z87-G45 right?
> 
> Finally, will the SB-E / SB-E Extreme clear my RAM sticks? These are the sticks I plan to install:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it will fit but not with the 150mm fan. You will need the SA SB-E Extreme (red/orange TY-143 2500rpm fans) or SA SB-E SE (black/white TY-145 1300rpm fans).. or replace the TY-150 with a TY-141 on SA SB-E. The TY-143 fans are not a problem with noise because you can set their speed with PWM control on motherboard. Mine run 28c @ 700rpm idle and 50c @ 950-1000rpm max load

Yes, only the top PCI slot is blocked.

Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer is 35.6mm tall. You will need 35.6mm (RAM) + 140mm (fan) = 175.6mm from motherboard to side cover. I'm running Crucial Ballistix Sport (30.00mm) and have a few mm clearance... so it will be very close. You will probably need to trim the sound deadening mat for front fan to clear.. or just get shorter RAM


----------



## neoroy

Ah yes that TY-150 fan will going to be a problem to card









That Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer's heat spreader are abit high, I use Gskill GAB







very low heatspreader although I use benchtable rig instead of case.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/7289.jpg/


----------



## doyll

TY-150 = 168x150mm
TY-14x = 151x140mm
So possible problems in both width and height.
With TY-14x series fans the fan is not as wide as cooler and will mount flush with top of cooler.. assuming RAM is low enough.
SA SB-E cooler is 154mm wide and 165mm tall. Top of CPU is 7-8mm above motherboard so total motherboard to top of cooler is 172-173mm. Subtract the 140mm fan and you have 32-33mm for RAM; subtract 2mm more for RAM mount and 30mm RAM under 140mm fan makes total height of cooler w/ fans 173mm


----------



## SSJVegeta

How far can I expect to push a 4670K on the Silver Arrow SB-E?

4.6 GHz?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> How far can I expect to push a 4670K on the Silver Arrow SB-E?
> 
> 4.6 GHz?


You will have almost identical heat limits on all of the best twin tower coolers.. and a couple of single towers. How well you did in the silicone lottery also place a big part.

Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme will give a a few more degrees cooling.. and if you keep the fan speed below 1300rpm it's the same volume as others. Even at full speed is only as loud as H100 is.. and several degrees cooler too.

i
Quote:


> 7 3820 @4.75GHz
> Temperature is delta.
> 
> H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
> SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
> SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143






jump in to 3:40 for results


----------



## SSJVegeta

Then I guess I'd be better off with a single tower cooler like the Thermalright Archon SB-E X2?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> Then I guess I'd be better off with a single tower cooler like the Thermalright Archon SB-E X2?


If you don't plan to push your chip that hard the Archon would do nicely. Just remember it will more than likely block one or two top PCI lanes on your m/b. It's a very wide cooler.







If you are going for a 24/7 OC I'd say stick with dual towers coolers.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> If you don't plan to push your chip that hard the Archon would do nicely. Just remember it will more than likely block one or two top PCI lanes on your m/b. It's a very wide cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going for a 24/7 OC I'd say stick with dual towers coolers.


Yeah, I do plan to OC my 4670K 24/7 so maybe I'll stick with getting the Silver Arrow SB-E (Special Edition).


----------



## doyll

What solsamurai said. Archon is as wide and 5mm taller than SA SB-E.

Archon SB-E X2 is in the top with SA SB-E, NH-D14, PH-TC14PE, HE01, NH-U14S, K2, etc. . What is best depends on what review you use.

Case, component choice, fan choice and the configuration layout of same will make as much or more difference in temps than which of the top coolers you use.


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143

and to think the muppet at the shop I got my cooler from said I would be better with the H100 because its water cooled and for my oc water cooling would be better haha


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> *Case, component choice, fan choice and the configuration layout of same will make as much or more difference in temps than which of the top coolers you use.*


THIS. THIS. THIS. I wish more people would think beyond the cooler itself...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
> SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
> SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143
> 
> and to think the muppet at the shop I got my cooler from said I would be better with the H100 because its water cooled and for my oc water cooling would be better haha


Lol, so he's one of those people who believes low end water is somehow superior to well-configured high end air?


----------



## doyll

Reviewers monitor room (ambient) temperature. But room temperature really isn't the important temperature.. it's not the air temperature going into cooler. They need to monitor the temperature of the air 2-3cm in front of the cooler. This is the temperature of the air that is doing the cooling, not the temperature of the air in the room. The temperature of the room is only relevant to the temperature of air going into the case, not the cooler.

Reviews done inside of cases show CLC being cooler than air coolers is because they test in a case but the reviews out in the open only show a couple of CLC being better than air.. CLC by design mount to case.. the case separates the cool intake from hot exhaust.. the radiator is drawing cool air on one side of and exhausting hot air on the other.. often *using radiator as intake into case*.

When they run the air coolers inside the case they do nothing to optimize the case airflow.. the hot exhaust is not kept separated and exhausted out of case.. instead some of it mixes with the air going into cooler making it hotter. *Every degree the air temp rises going into cooler is a degree hotter the CPU is.* And the faster the cooler fans run the more heated air gets mixed into intake air.. and the hotter the cooler intake temp is!

I believe case fan speed should be controlled the same as CPU and GPU fans are. We need to move at least as much air through the case as the CPU/GPU fans move through coolers.. but instead ramping up case fan speed to supply more air as cooler fans increase case fans normally stay at lower speed.. not enough air at full load and too much air when system is idling. After building several systems with case fan speed controlled by CPU/GPU I can say it works very well. Systems are silent at idle and because of increased case airflow under load intake air temps stay lower so CPU/GPU cooler fans run slower and system is quieter under load too.

Working with airflow is something I'm pretty good at. Worked R&D in racing industry for awhile getting air in & out of engines, the airflow to engine intake and airflow to & from radiators and brakes. Found and learned some amazing things to improve the airflow and cooling. Spent most of my time on head porting, angles of valve seats, combustion chamber design, even direction of spark plug electrode makes a difference. Exhaust tuning is also a challenge. Some of the best years of my life.


----------



## bingbong

Hello guys, I have been looking at getting a new cooler for my 4670k. Id prefer this one to the D14 but theres concerns.

Search of the thread turned up nothing on this one, Anyone know if it will fit in a zalman z9 u3?

Also does the Fan cover all four Ram Slots? I had a flick through alot of pages here and it looked very close on some pictures i only use one stick of ram.

Cheers


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bingbong*
> 
> Hello guys, I have been looking at getting a new cooler for my 4670k. Id prefer this one to the D14 but theres concerns.
> 
> Search of the thread turned up nothing on this one, Anyone know if it will fit in a zalman z9 u3?
> 
> Also does the Fan cover all four Ram Slots? I had a flick through alot of pages here and it looked very close on some pictures i only use one stick of ram.
> 
> Cheers


you can always use pull-pull, instead of push-push. then the fans won't portrude over the RAM slots. if the memory slot layout is identical to Z68 based boards, you won't have a problem with the heatsink touch the RAM sticks either.

seems like the Z9 U3's max supported heatsink height is 160mm. if it fits, it would be marginal. Silver Arrow Extreme is 165mm tall.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bingbong*
> 
> Hello guys, I have been looking at getting a new cooler for my 4670k. Id prefer this one to the D14 but theres concerns.
> 
> Search of the thread turned up nothing on this one, Anyone know if it will fit in a zalman z9 u3?
> 
> Also does the Fan cover all four Ram Slots? I had a flick through alot of pages here and it looked very close on some pictures i only use one stick of ram.
> 
> Cheers


Silver Arrow SB-E cooler just fits.. like 2mm clearance.. but I do not think the standard Silver Arrow SB-E with because the 150mm TY-150 middle fan is too big.

You will need to either buy another TY-141 fan or get the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme (2x TY-143 red/orange 2500rpm fans) or Silver Arrow SB-E (SE) (2x TY-147 black/white 130rpm fans)

Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme in Zalman Z9 U3

Quote:


> Так и не дождался ответов от специалистов и потому пришлось рискнуть - влезет не влезит. Сообщаю, возможно это тоже кому то будет важно, в корпус Zalman Z9 U3 Black кулер Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme влез, но впритык. Зазор до боковой крышки остался пару миллиметров. Чтобы первый вентилятор влез в корпус с моей памяти G.Skill DDR3-2133 MHz 2x4096 Gb радиаторы пришлось снять.


http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php?p=10936358&sid=02d750cb613f0f2051684f5fdb857354#p10936358


----------



## bingbong

Quick replies guys, thanks! I'll be getting a Silver arrow then









I was aware that the other had a large middle fan, but of course thats the cheapest one i can find currently


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bingbong*
> 
> Quick replies guys, thanks! I'll be getting a Silver arrow then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was aware that the other had a large middle fan, but of course thats the cheapest one i can find currently


You mean the original 4x 8mm pipe Silver Arrow?


----------



## bingbong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You mean the original 4x 8mm pipe Silver Arrow?


No i was referring to the variant of the Extreme(maybe original) with the olive and metallic gold fans.


----------



## doyll

So you were referring to the Silver Arrow *SB-E*








4 pipes = Silver Arrow
8 pipes = Silver Arrow SB-E









Edit: Where are you located? Here in UK the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is cheaper than other Silver Arrow SB-E coolers.


----------



## bingbong

Im UK also. The SB-E i have seen for £50, where as the SE and Extreme are around £60. Ill have to be bit patient


----------



## doyll

Scan seems to be best prices with SA SB-E £46.76 and SA SB-E SE £56.26 at the moment. Also has good prices on TY-143 £6.95 and TY-147 £5.87.
OcUK was best for SA SB-E Extreme £53.99 but are out of stock at the moment
Amazon UK also has fans at good prices.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bingbong*
> 
> Quick replies guys, thanks! I'll be getting a Silver arrow then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was aware that the other had a large middle fan, but of course thats the cheapest one i can find currently


Looking forward to pics!


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Scan seems to be best prices with SA SB-E £46.76 and SA SB-E SE £56.26 at the moment. Also has good prices on TY-143 £6.95 and TY-147 £5.87.
> OcUK was best for SA SB-E Extreme £53.99 but are out of stock at the moment
> Amazon UK also has fans at good prices.


I got mine from scan, OcUK never seem to have it in stock, wonder why that is lol


----------



## Anusha

If I'm never exceeding 1100RPM fan speed, will adding a 3rd fan to the SB-E Extreme lower the temps by at least 2-3 degrees? Case is Raven RV-03.


----------



## Miko55

I'm also getting this cooler. I have everything only need a case which will fit cooler.

Build is :
-ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Hero
-Intel Core i5 4670K (3.40Ghz, 6MB) BOX
-Corsair Vengeance LP Red 8GB 1866Mhz cl9 KIT - 1.50V
-Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB WindForce 3X OC
-Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB 64MB
-Samsung SH-224BB
-Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W
-Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
-CASE = ?

I have in mind:
-Thermaltake Level 10 GTS -175mm clearence (google)

So does it fit in or should i get any other case (which is not Full tower and costs about same as Thermaltake) ?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miko55*
> 
> I'm also getting this cooler. I have everything only need a case which will fit cooler.
> 
> Build is :
> -ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Hero
> -Intel Core i5 4670K (3.40Ghz, 6MB) BOX
> -Corsair Vengeance LP Red 8GB 1866Mhz cl9 KIT - 1.50V
> -Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 2GB WindForce 3X OC
> -Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB 64MB
> -Samsung SH-224BB
> -Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W
> -Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
> -CASE = ?
> 
> I have in mind:
> -Thermaltake Level 10 GTS -175mm clearence (google)
> 
> So does it fit in or should i get any other case (which is not Full tower and costs about same as Thermaltake) ?


Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 is what i would chose, really nice case for $100, not so big. According to Fractal it fits 170mm coolers.
..
.



.
..
Check FragZero build Post 3215
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> TIme to get in the club!
> 
> A very bad picture of my rig
> 
> 
> Fan Configuration 3x TY-143
> Case: Fractal Arc Midi R2
> Motherboard: Asus P8Z68 Deluxe
> RAM: Ballistix Tactical LP 16gb
> 
> Top PCI-E 1x slot covered!


----------



## lawlzelotz

I got the Silver Arrow SB-E about a month ago. I was slightly disappointed because it came with slight defects (Y splitter had cables crossed and one of the thumb nuts was mistapped and couldn't screw all the way in) but also I feel like I should be getting lower temps then I currently have.

Using a 3770k batch # 3224B167 on a Gigabyte z77-ud3h in a HAF 922.

I know my cpu isn't great but my temps just aren't that great. (VID for 4.3 is 1.271)
4.3 Ghz vcore 1.224 gives the hottest core at 75c in prime 95 small FFT's (ambient 23)
4.5 isn't stable below 1.29 volts but is over 85c.

I've tried reseating the cooler several times using different application methods using MX-4 ( the pea, the line, the X, spreading it out.) I believe I just have a really hot chip though.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> If I'm never exceeding 1100RPM fan speed, will adding a 3rd fan to the SB-E Extreme lower the temps by at least 2-3 degrees? Case is Raven RV-03.


No. What are your temps now.?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawlzelotz*
> 
> I got the Silver Arrow SB-E about a month ago. I was slightly disappointed because it came with slight defects (Y splitter had cables crossed and one of the thumb nuts was mistapped and couldn't screw all the way in) but also I feel like I should be getting lower temps then I currently have.
> 
> Using a 3770k batch # 3224B167 on a Gigabyte z77-ud3h in a HAF 922.
> 
> I know my cpu isn't great but my temps just aren't that great. (VID for 4.3 is 1.271)
> 4.3 Ghz vcore 1.224 gives the hottest core at 75c in prime 95 small FFT's (ambient 23)
> 4.5 isn't stable below 1.29 volts but is over 85c.
> 
> I've tried reseating the cooler several times using different application methods using MX-4 ( the pea, the line, the X, spreading it out.) I believe I just have a really hot chip though.


What did you do about the thumb nut couldn't screw all the way down?


----------



## lawlzelotz

It's most of the way down, I screwed it on as tight as i could off of the motherboard and kept working it on and off to try to get as much thread as I could. Right now it only spins on the motherboard if you turn it with some force. Before it was looser.


----------



## doyll

Good.
What is the fan speed when CPU is working hard?


----------



## Miko55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 is what i would chose, really nice case for $100, not so big. According to Fractal it fits 170mm coolers.
> ..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ..
> Check FragZero build Post 3215


Tnx for answer. Yeah its nice case,but in my country it costs more then 100€







, and this one : Thermaltake Level 10 GTS (http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001861) costs 80€ and has 175 CPU cooler height limitation. Problem is that i dont find any proof and i saw cases which sad tat u can fit 180mm CPU cooler but you could only 165mm. So i would need some proof or a little bit cheaper case than fractal one.


----------



## doyll

Personally I will not buy anything Thermaltake. And I iknow of several others who think the same way.

Can you give us a website to what you have available in your country? That would make it easier for us to help.


----------



## Miko55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Personally I will not buy anything Thermaltake. And I iknow of several others who think the same way.
> 
> Can you give us a website to what you have available in your country? That would make it easier for us to help.


I'll buy here: http://www.dinokomp.at/kategorija/computer/komponenten/gehause/


----------



## nepToon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miko55*
> 
> Tnx for answer. Yeah its nice case,but in my country it costs more then 100€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and this one : Thermaltake Level 10 GTS (http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001861) costs 80€ and has 175 CPU cooler height limitation. Problem is that i dont find any proof and i saw cases which sad tat u can fit 180mm CPU cooler but you could only 165mm. So i would need some proof or a little bit cheaper case than fractal one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=57*
> Supports CPU coolers with height of 180mm


I can really recommend the fractal arc midi r2, the ~20euro more you spend are really worth it.

*Closed side helps with airflow imho
*2x 140 Front 120/140 bottom intakes! (u can move those HDD cages and take them completely out)
*120mm back and up to 2x 140/120 top exhaust fans.
*HDD cages with side mountable HDD's

If you want to try water cooling some time from now you wont need to change or mod this case at all.


----------



## Miko55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepToon*
> 
> I can really recommend the fractal arc midi r2, the ~20euro more you spend are really worth it.
> 
> *Closed side helps with airflow imho
> *2x 140 Front 120/140 bottom intakes! (u can move those HDD cages and take them completely out)
> *120mm back and up to 2x 140/120 top exhaust fans.
> *HDD cages with side mountable HDD's
> 
> If you want to try water cooling some time from now you wont need to change or mod this case at all.


Now I was almost about to get it,but now I saw another problem. I'll have computer under desk and problem is with height-its not to high but I wont be abel to use USB ports :/

Now I was thinking about :
-Cooler Master HAF912 Advanced with window
.Corsair Carbide Series 400R


----------



## lawlzelotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Good.
> What is the fan speed when CPU is working hard?


It's 1388 rpm. I've tried a few different configurations for my case as well, no side panel, no rear fan, no top exhaust, I get the same temps.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miko55*
> 
> Now I was almost about to get it,but now I saw another problem. I'll have computer under desk and problem is with height-its not to high but I wont be abel to use USB ports :/
> 
> Now I was thinking about :
> -Cooler Master HAF912 Advanced with window
> .Corsair Carbide Series 400R


You could use a USB hub on your desk plugged into USB on I/0 in back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawlzelotz*
> 
> It's 1388 rpm. I've tried a few different configurations for my case as well, no side panel, no rear fan, no top exhaust, I get the same temps.


So fans are fine.
What are your idle temps?
Could you check the air temp in front of cooler intake fan?


----------



## lawlzelotz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> So fans are fine.
> What are your idle temps?
> Could you check the air temp in front of cooler intake fan?


Idle temps are ~33c on the hottest core. Temp in front of the cooler is ~24c


----------



## bingbong

Just finished installing my Silver Arrow SB-E SE into my case. Was a very snug fit with the side window just touching the top pipes.

Installing it was ok, only annoyance was clipping the fans on while motherboard still inside the top ones took some time with little room and had to wipe blood off the fins afterwards










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Yup nothing in my computer matches (colour wise) but i like a bargain so cant get the luxury of matching things.

Going to some overclocking now see if i can get to 4.4ghz with this beast since my Be quiet! cooler couldn't handle any more volts.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawlzelotz*
> 
> Idle temps are ~33c on the hottest core. Temp in front of the cooler is ~24c


24c is very good. I assume room is 21-22c?

@ bingbong, looks good to me!... mostly black and white.


----------



## Anusha

Does anyone have a source as to how SA SB-E compares to H100i and H110?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Does anyone have a source as to how SA SB-E compares to H100i and H110?


yes...me


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yes...me


thanks, but it doesn't have the H100i or the H110.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yes...me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, but it doesn't have the H100i or the H110.
Click to expand...

Opps my bad, I misread the requested info. I can tell you that the 100i is only about 2-3% improvement over the H-100. The 110 I have no info on







sorry about that


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Opps my bad, I misread the requested info. I can tell you that the 100i is only about 2-3% improvement over the H-100. The 110 I have no info on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that


No worries.

I just wanted to prove a point. There are people who underestimate how strong the SilverArrow Extreme is. Words alone aren't credible. An looking for a credible source. That's all.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Opps my bad, I misread the requested info. I can tell you that the 100i is only about 2-3% improvement over the H-100. The 110 I have no info on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> No worries.
> 
> I just wanted to prove a point. There are people who underestimate how strong the SilverArrow Extreme is. Words alone aren't credible. An looking for a credible source. That's all.
Click to expand...

I'm on your side I own the original SA as well and it will keep up with the top CL coolers out there









Before I went custom water


----------



## doyll

Maybe these will help a little.
Quote:


> i7 3820 @4.75GHz
> Temperature is delta.
> 
> H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
> SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1100rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
> SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143






jump in to 3:40 for results

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cooling/henry-butt/corsair-h100-h100i-performance-comparison-with-sp120-fans/4/

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/henry-butt/corsair-hydro-h110-review/6/


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Maybe these will help a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jump in to 3:40 for results
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cooling/henry-butt/corsair-h100-h100i-performance-comparison-with-sp120-fans/4/
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/henry-butt/corsair-hydro-h110-review/6/


I guess I will have to combine all those graphs then.







Thanks

So what I could figure out is,

SA Extreme is 7C cooler than H100
H100i is 3C cooler than H100
H110 is 1C cooler than H100i

So SA Extreme is still 3C cooler than H110. Possibly 4 fans on H110 would match SA Extreme. Maybe a 3rd fan on SA Extreme would again be 1-3C cooler?

Comclusion:
H110 at stock does not cool better than the SA Extreme. But it runs significantly quieter. SA Extreme fans at 2500RPM is LOUD!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I guess I will have to combine all those graphs then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> So what I could figure out is,
> 
> SA Extreme is 7C cooler than H100
> *H100i is 3C cooler than H100*
> H110 is 1C cooler than H100i
> 
> So *SA Extreme is still 3C cooler than H110*. Possibly 4 fans on H110 would match SA Extreme. Maybe a 3rd fan on SA Extreme would again be 1-3C cooler?
> 
> Comclusion:
> H110 at stock does not cool better than the SA Extreme. *But it runs significantly quieter.* SA Extreme fans at 2500RPM is LOUD!


I see H100 stock 2x fans (performance) 53c and H100i stock 2x fans (performance) 53c. Same temperature.

So SA SB-E E is now 6c cooler than H110.

I don't see much difference is noise level. (see below)

SA SB-E Extreme is 56dBA compared to H100 at 55dBA; 1dBA difference. Can't hear the difference..

Comparing different sources have H100 at 55dBA in one and 38.4dBA in other. Let us assume they are both the same volume but the reading was at a different distance from source. This translates that if SA SB-E Extreme had been tested in second review it would be 39.1dBA , not 56dBA, and only 0.7dBA louder than H100.
55dBA on one is 38.4dBA on other, than 56dBA would be 39.1dBA.

H100 is 38.4dBA to H100i at 38.2dBA, 0.2dBA difference. Can't hear the difference.

H100 is 38.4dBA to H110 at 35.9dBA ; 2.6dBA. Very few people would hear a any difference.

The total difference between all four coolers is 35.9dBA to 39.1dBA.. a total of 3.2dBA.. which is barely noticeable to human ear.

Human ear needs about 3dBA difference to be able to hear any difference in volume..
10dBA increase is twice the sound pressure level.. twice as loud.

The above is all purely speculative. But it does go to show that even best CLC are not much if any better then best air coolers.

Almost all reviewers use room ambient air temp and CPU temp instead of cooler intake air temp. The reality is the air actually going into cooler is not the same as the room temp... and it's the temp of the air going into the cool that is important, not room temp. It's like assuming the room temp is the same as the house temp. Maybe it is but most often it is not... especially if there are extra heating like a fireplace in the room... you know... kinda like GPU and CPU in a case.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I see H100 stock 2x fans (performance) 53c and H100i stock 2x fans (performance) 53c. Same temperature.
> 
> So SA SB-E E is now 6c cooler than H110.
> 
> I don't see much difference is noise level. (see below)
> 
> SA SB-E Extreme is 56dBA compared to H100 at 55dBA; 1dBA difference. Can't hear the difference..
> 
> Comparing different sources have H100 at 55dBA in one and 38.4dBA in other. Let us assume they are both the same volume but the reading was at a different distance from source. This translates that if SA SB-E Extreme had been tested in second review it would be 39.1dBA , not 56dBA, and only 0.7dBA louder than H100.
> 55dBA on one is 38.4dBA on other, than 56dBA would be 39.1dBA.
> 
> H100 is 38.4dBA to H100i at 38.2dBA, 0.2dBA difference. Can't hear the difference.
> 
> H100 is 38.4dBA to H110 at 35.9dBA ; 2.6dBA. Very few people would hear a any difference.
> 
> The total difference between all four coolers is 35.9dBA to 39.1dBA.. a total of 3.2dBA.. which is barely noticeable to human ear.
> 
> Human ear needs about 3dBA difference to be able to hear any difference in volume..
> 10dBA increase is twice the sound pressure level.. twice as loud.
> 
> The above is all purely speculative. But it does go to show that even best CLC are not much if any better then best air coolers.
> 
> Almost all reviewers use room ambient air temp and CPU temp instead of cooler intake air temp. The reality is the air actually going into cooler is not the same as the room temp... and it's the temp of the air going into the cool that is important, not room temp. It's like assuming the room temp is the same as the house temp. Maybe it is but most often it is not... especially if there are extra heating like a fireplace in the room... you know... kinda like GPU and CPU in a case.


i was looking at the overclocked results when comparing H100 and H100i. there's a 3C deficit (80C vs 83C). nevertheless, the difference is marginal. i remember H110 noise being substantially less than H100i back when i was reading a review.

btw, you've got it wrong. 3dB means double the noise. so actually SA Extreme is at least twice as loud as H110, which is a big deal actually.

difference in dB = 10 * log(sound1/sound2)
3dB = 10 * log(sound1/sound2) --> sound1/sound2 = log inverse(0.3) -> 2


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i was looking at the overclocked results when comparing H100 and H100i. there's a 3C deficit (80C vs 83C). nevertheless, the difference is marginal. i remember H110 noise being substantially less than H100i back when i was reading a review.
> 
> btw, you've got it wrong. 3dB means double the noise. so actually SA Extreme is at least twice as loud as H110, which is a big deal actually.
> 
> difference in dB = 10 * log(sound1/sound2)
> 3dB = 10 * log(sound1/sound2) --> sound1/sound2 = log inverse(0.3) -> 2


Okay, I see your 3c difference.. my bad.

Equations don't hear. Human ear does.. and a 3dBA change is the difference it takes for human ear to notice a change in volume. 10dBA change is what human ear hears as being half as loud or twice as loud.
Quote:


> There are two important things to know about sound energy and traffic noise.
> 
> Sound is measured logrithmically, so 60 dBA + 60 dBA = 63 dBA, not 120 dBA. In contrast, 60 dBA + 50 dBA = 60 dBA.
> *The perception of how "loud" a sound is varies by person. Generally, 3 dBA is considered the minimum audible difference between sound levels. A 10 dBA change is generally perceived to be 2x or 1/2 as loud depending of whether the sound is increasing or decreasing*.


http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/environment/air/trafficnoise.htm
Quote:


> The sensitivity of the human ear to sounds of different frequencies is measured by the A-weighted decibel scale (dBA). A 10-dBA change in noise levels is judged by most people as a doubling of sound level. The smallest change in noise level that a human ear can perceive is about 3-dBA. increases of 5-dBA or more are clearly noticeable. Normal conversation ranges between 44 and 65 dBA when the people speaking are 3 to 6 feet apart.


http://www.drnoise.com/PDF_files/Traffic%20Noise%20Primer.pdf

Edit:
You might find this testing of all above coolers on up to 345w heat interesting.
http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cpu-cooler-review-database-89014.html


----------



## misterck

Hey all im new here and just found this club through google, hope im not being cheeky asking for help as soon as ive signed up to the site but really in need of some help and this seems like the best place.

can anybody recommend some fans that are good to use on the silver arrow sb-e? i do really like the ty-150 and 141 that came with the cooler but in my case(nzxt phantom 410) both of the fans push against my side window and the windows been scratched due to this.



also tried numerous ways of mounting to avoid it blocking my ram but the standard way is where i get best temps.

would be really appreciated if anybody can help with some info.


----------



## doyll

I use 8mm cabinet door/drawer bumpers to stop scratching. Come in a sheet, pull off and stick on where needed.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterck*
> 
> Hey all im new here and just found this club through google, hope im not being cheeky asking for help as soon as ive signed up to the site but really in need of some help and this seems like the best place.
> 
> can anybody recommend some good fans that are good to use on the silver arrow sb-e? i do really like the ty-150 and 141 that came with the cooler but in my case(nzxt phantom 410) both of the fans push against my side window and the windows been scratched due to this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also tried numerous ways of mounting to avoid it blocking my ram ut the standard way is where i get best temps.
> 
> would be really appreciated if anybody can help with some info.


Welcome to the OCN and the SA Club! Questions are always welcome here!
















OP update incoming...


----------



## misterck

thanks for the replies and welcome guys









doyll those look handy i may look into them but my fans are kinda pushing my window out as is so they may be too thick even though only 8mm.


----------



## Anusha

i wanna put the 3rd fan on cooler. right now they are setup as pull, pull. but the RAM is not allowing me to install. i am thinking of upgrading the RAM as well, now that i have upgrade to Haswell and you can do 2.4GHz or more with ease. was looking around but most high speed RAM have huge heatsinks. any recommendations? i would like to get some with red heatsinks to go with the theme.


----------



## misterck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i wanna put the 3rd fan on cooler. right now they are setup as pull, pull. but the RAM is not allowing me to install. i am thinking of upgrading the RAM as well, now that i have upgrade to Haswell and you can do 2.4GHz or more with ease. was looking around but most high speed RAM have huge heatsinks. any recommendations? i would like to get some with red heatsinks to go with the theme.


i have low profile ram as you can see in my pic a few posts back and even with that i can only have 2 sticks as the ty-141 actually sits on top of my stick in slot 2 and completely blocks slots 1 and 3.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterck*
> 
> i have low profile ram as you can see in my pic a few posts back and even with that i can only have 2 sticks as the ty-141 actually sits on top of my stick in slot 2 and completely blocks slots 1 and 3.


seriously??? I thought you could install the fan without even touching low profile RAM. darn! however, it is fine if the fan is touching the RAM as long as i can put back the side panel of the case without issues.


----------



## beezy98

After weighing the pros/cons of water-cooling for my next possible upgrade, I've decided to stick with aircooling. Definitely going to get the Thermalright Silver Arrow Sb-E when I decide to upgrade because it has everything I'm looking for (performance, aesthetic, quality, etc.).

What kind of performance increase would I see compared to my Hyper 212? ( I have a i5-2500k)

And also, what do you guys think of the new Silverstone FT04B case that recently came out? I like how this case only needs two AP 182's fans to provide direct airflow and also has an weight holder for large CPU coolers, which seems perfect for the Silver Arrow Sb-E.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterck*
> 
> thanks for the replies and welcome guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doyll those look handy i may look into them but my fans are kinda pushing my window out as is so they may be too thick even though only 8mm.


They are 8mm in diameter and about 1.5mm thick.


----------



## misterck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> They are 8mm in diameter and about 1.5mm thick.


sounds ideal then thanks a lot for the info, sorry for being so dumb in thinking they were 8mm thick it was late and had a lot on my mind lmao.


----------



## phez

Cross posting ...
A build from last year, finally deciding to post a nice clear shot of it.



In a Temjin TJ08-E on a Gene V.
Front fan is slightly elevated as its resting ontop of memory modules.
1st PCIe slot is "half" covered by the cooler.


----------



## david123454

does the thermalright silver arrow se fit on a asus maximus vi impact?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Gonna miss my silver arrow... I'll be downgrading to an h60 and coming out with 60 bucks out of the deal which will go to my wc and 144hz monitor savings.
How bad can it be? I'll be rocking an i7 3820 that does 5ghz on air for benching...I'll also mod my Cm 690 II into an ft02 styled thing.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Gonna miss my silver arrow... I'll be downgrading to an h60 and coming out with 60 bucks out of the deal which will go to my wc and 144hz monitor savings.
> How bad can it be? I'll be rocking an i7 3820 that does 5ghz on air for benching...I'll also mod my Cm 690 II into an ft02 styled thing.


Can't get of make a mount for your Silver Arrow?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Can't get of make a mount for your Silver Arrow?


Nope, tried, got screws but the only way would be to solder a thicker screw to the ones I have.
Too much of a hassle and I could use the money, so I chose to go that route.

I can still strap on my 5300rpm 38mm fans on the h60 to bench...it's quite dense.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Small update on the pressure mod! Seems the white packaging material was a bit too squishy, i added a metal washer between the bracket and the heatsink! (Good thing i had some experience from the legendary True 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Seems my fan arrived... buy none was at home so i will have to go pick it up tomorrow!


Considering doing the same thing. I was also wondering whether I should get longer M3 screws or if anyone sells spring loaded M3 screws that fit the Silver Arrow mount aka Prolimatec Megahalems screws.


----------



## Abula

Im considering purchasing a Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE, im going to be using 32gb of crucial ballistix ultra low profile memory (the memory barely reaches the memory bank straps), im wondering if its possible to swap the TY140 on the front for TY150, i'll be using a Fractal Design Arc Midi R2, that has 180mm of clearance.


----------



## Elohim

It would fit into your case, but due to the nature of the fan clips the fan needs to be centered, so i think it might not fit. Also it won't really give you any real benefit from my experience.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> It would fit into your case, but due to the nature of the fan clips the fan needs to be centered, so i think it might not fit. Also it won't really give you any real benefit from my experience.


Thanks for your feedback, its a shame though, i dont want to use the TY140, for two reasons,

1) Im planning on running the fans on pure bios, on an MSI motherboard that i built couple of months ago, needed 37.5% as minimum on the bios for the TY140 not to tick, i also tested a TY150 and this one can be run at any %, on 0%, 12.5% or 25% all this range the fan always was around 550-575 rpm, no ticking and more quiet.

2) I need to run the PWM signal at 12.5% or 25%, because im also going with PWM fan spliter to also control the case fans, Noctua NF-A14PWM, but past 25% the fans run above what i want at idle, so the TY150 is ideal for this as it wont tick no matter what, and i can use 12.5% and 25%, i want to test both once the build is complete.

I might just wait for HR22 though, its just one TY150 (or two if i go extra fan on the back), and it shouldn't have any issues clearing the ram with asymmetrical design.


----------



## Elohim

I'm not 100% sure though, maybe someone can clarify it.

On a sidenote: the SA SBE doesnt come with the TY-140, it comes with the TY-141.


----------



## doyll

AFAIK there are 3 versions of Silver Arrow SB-E.
Silver Arrow SB-E = TY-141 73.6cfm/ 1300 & TY-150 84.2cfm/1100rpm fan fans
Silver Arrow SB-E SE = 2x TY-145 black/white 73.6cfm/1300rpm fans
Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme = 2x TY-143 red/orange 130cfm/2500rpm fans


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering does silverarrow hsf fit on my case. air cooler min is 165mm. it is PS07.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering does silverarrow hsf fit on my case. air cooler min is 165mm. it is PS07.


In this same thread there is one that did installed a Silver Arrow SBE on TJ08-E, same internals as your PS07. Phez SBE in a TJ08-e on a Gene V.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering does silverarrow hsf fit on my case. air cooler min is 165mm. it is PS07.


165mm is the height without TY-150 fan 151x169mm) in middle. You will need to get either a Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme or Silver Arrow SB-E SE (Special Edition) with TY-14x fans (140x151mm)

Cooler size comparison (Width x Depth x Height looking from front of case with motherboard laying flat)
K2 . . . . . .= . . . . 8x 6mm pipes 140x128x158mm 146x154x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm PWM fans 43.2mm*
D14 . . . . .= . . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x130x160mm 140x158x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm fans 44mm*
TC14PE . . . = . . . 5x 8mm pipes 140x134x160mm 140x159x171mm w/ 2x 140mm fans, PWM adaptor 40-45mm*
Silver Arrow . = . . 4x 8mm pipes 147x123x163mm 151x149x168mm w/ 2x 140mm Fans 40.87mm*
SA SB-E . . . .= . . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans 31.9/39/46mm**
SA SB-E Extreme . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 155x130x165mm w/fans Smaller because of 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.
HE01 . . . . .= . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x119c160mm w/ 140x38mm PWM fan 42mm*
Dark Rock Pro 2 = . 7x 6mm pipes 133x124x166mm 133x149x166mm w/ 120mm & 135mm PWM fans
Akasa Medusa . = . 8x 6mm pipes 144x129.5x163mm w/ 140mm & 120mm PWM fans 49.6mm*
*cooler base to bottom fin. (add 8mm for motherboard to bottom fin.)
**fins are at 3 different levels

K2, D14 & TC14 are about same size cooler. TC14 with 2x 140mm fans can be problematic with ram clearance.

SB-E is widest by 15mm. Even wider with TY-150 fan = 170.

Extreme (same size as SE) is 155mm wide because TY-143 fan is 151mm wide.


----------



## DeadSkull

Has anyone tried using Thermalrights BTK II pressure kit with their Silver Arrow SB-E?

Back in stock at frozencpu. I'm tempted to get it and see if I can get better temp results. After multiple laps for my Q9650 I think I need more mounting pressure









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13264/cpu-tri-83/Thermalright_Venomous_BTK_Bolt-Thru-Kit_Sockets_LGA_775_1155_1156_1366_Ultra_120_Series_HR-01_True_Spirit_.html


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 165mm is the height without TY-150 fan 151x169mm) in middle. You will need to get either a Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme or Silver Arrow SB-E SE (Special Edition) with TY-14x fans (140x151mm)
> 
> Cooler size comparison (Width x Depth x Height looking from front of case with motherboard laying flat)
> K2 . . . . . .= . . . . 8x 6mm pipes 140x128x158mm 146x154x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm PWM fans 43.2mm*
> D14 . . . . .= . . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x130x160mm 140x158x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm fans 44mm*
> TC14PE . . . = . . . 5x 8mm pipes 140x134x160mm 140x159x171mm w/ 2x 140mm fans, PWM adaptor 40-45mm*
> Silver Arrow . = . . 4x 8mm pipes 147x123x163mm 151x149x168mm w/ 2x 140mm Fans 40.87mm*
> SA SB-E . . . .= . . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans 31.9/39/46mm**
> SA SB-E Extreme . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 155x130x165mm w/fans Smaller because of 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.
> HE01 . . . . .= . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x119c160mm w/ 140x38mm PWM fan 42mm*
> Dark Rock Pro 2 = . 7x 6mm pipes 133x124x166mm 133x149x166mm w/ 120mm & 135mm PWM fans
> Akasa Medusa . = . 8x 6mm pipes 144x129.5x163mm w/ 140mm & 120mm PWM fans 49.6mm*
> *cooler base to bottom fin. (add 8mm for motherboard to bottom fin.)
> **fins are at 3 different levels
> 
> K2, D14 & TC14 are about same size cooler. TC14 with 2x 140mm fans can be problematic with ram clearance.
> 
> SB-E is widest by 15mm. Even wider with TY-150 fan = 170.
> 
> Extreme (same size as SE) is 155mm wide because TY-143 fan is 151mm wide.


so which one I shall get hsf for i7 4770k? SA SB-E Extreme or other one,


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 165mm is the height without TY-150 fan 151x169mm) in middle. *You will need to get either a Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme or Silver Arrow SB-E SE (Special Edition) with TY-14x fans (140x151mm)*
> 
> Cooler size comparison (Width x Depth x Height looking from front of case with motherboard laying flat)
> K2 . . . . . .= . . . . 8x 6mm pipes 140x128x158mm 146x154x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm PWM fans43.2mm*
> D14 . . . . .= . . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x130x160mm 140x158x160mm w/ 120mm & 140mm fans44mm*
> TC14PE . . . = . . . 5x 8mm pipes 140x134x160mm 140x159x171mm w/ 2x 140mm fans, PWM adaptor40-45mm*
> Silver Arrow . = . . 4x 8mm pipes 147x123x163mm 151x149x168mm w/ 2x 140mm Fans 40.87mm*
> SA SB-E . . . .= . . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans 31.9/39/46mm**
> SA SB-E Extreme . 8x 6mm pipes 155x105x164mm 155x130x165mm w/fans Smaller because of 140mm fan vs 150mm fan.
> HE01 . . . . .= . . . 6x 6mm pipes 140x119c160mm w/ 140x38mm PWM fan 42mm*
> Dark Rock Pro 2 = . 7x 6mm pipes 133x124x166mm 133x149x166mm w/ 120mm & 135mm PWM fans
> Akasa Medusa . = . 8x 6mm pipes 144x129.5x163mm w/ 140mm & 120mm PWM fans 49.6mm*
> *cooler base to bottom fin. (add 8mm for motherboard to bottom fin.)
> **fins are at 3 different levels
> 
> K2, D14 & TC14 are about same size cooler. TC14 with 2x 140mm fans can be problematic with ram clearance.
> 
> SB-E is widest by 15mm. Even wider with TY-150 fan = 170.
> 
> Extreme (same size as SE) is 155mm wide because TY-143 fan is 151mm wide.
> 
> 
> 
> so which one I shall get hsf for i7 4770k? SA SB-E Extreme or other one,
Click to expand...

Did you read the second sentence of my reply?
Quote:


> *You will need to get either a Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme or Silver Arrow SB-E SE (Special Edition) with TY-14x fans (140x151mm)*


Or replace the TY-150 fan in the middle of Silver Arrow SB-E

Also make sure the 155mm width will clear your GPU. You need to have 78mm or more distance from center of CPU to GPU for cooler to fit.


----------



## homestyle

I forgot to install my plastic square backplate cap. It goes in front of the backplate and behind the cpu socket.

I think its supposed to be there because of the reports of the venemous x pressure recessing the cpu socket. I've had mine installed without the backplate cap for a year now.

You think I should go ahead and install it? I'd have to tear down the whole rig though.

http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/504/6ty7ki6y7.jpg


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> I forgot to install my plastic square backplate cap. It goes in front of the backplate and behind the cpu socket.
> 
> I think its supposed to be there because of the reports of the venemous x pressure recessing the cpu socket. I've had mine installed without the backplate cap for a year now.
> 
> You think I should go ahead and install it? I'd have to tear down the whole rig though.
> 
> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/504/6ty7ki6y7.jpg


The plastic cap is only for socket 775 installations. You're good.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The plastic cap is only for socket 775 installations. You're good.


good call.

i know im not that nub.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> good call.
> 
> i know im not that nub.


No worries dood.


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm very interested in the Silver Arrow SB-E but I'd like to know if I'll run into any clearance issues. I have a FT02 case which should fit this cooler,but I am concerned about RAM clearance as I use all four slots on my Z77 board and the RAM is Corsair Vengeance which has the pointless and tacky heatspreaders. Will this cooler work in my system?


----------



## doyll

Corsair Vengeance is 52.5mm tall so no.

Silver Arrow SB-E 155x105x164mm; 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans. Bottom fins are 31.9/39/46mm above CPU. CPU is 8mm above motherboard so lowest fin is 39mm above mobo.. 14mm lower than top of RAM.

You may also have problems with graphics card / PCI slot clearance.. Silver Arrow SB-E is 155mm wide, 170mm with TY-150 middle fan mounted.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance is 52.5mm tall so no.
> 
> Silver Arrow SB-E 155x105x164mm; 170x130x170mm w/ 140mm & 150mm PWM fans. Bottom fins are 31.9/39/46mm above CPU. CPU is 8mm above motherboard so lowest fin is 39mm above mobo.. 14mm lower than top of RAM.
> 
> You may also have problems with graphics card / PCI slot clearance.. Silver Arrow SB-E is 155mm wide, 170mm with TY-150 middle fan mounted.


Thanks for the help and the quick reply, I wanted to switch from the H80i but I guess I don't have much reason to do so and I'd have to replace my RAM to do so.


----------



## doyll

Noctua NH-U14S may fit.
It is 150x52x165mm plus fans; base offset 2mm; 49mm bottom fin to motherboard and 52mm from middle of CPU to front of fan. So if you have more than 52mm from RAM to middle of CPU it will fit.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Noctua NH-U14S may fit.
> It is 150x52x165mm plus fans; base offset 2mm; 49mm bottom fin to motherboard and 52mm from middle of CPU to front of fan. So if you have more than 52mm from RAM to middle of CPU it will fit.


U14 is rather expensive for a single tower air cooler. I think I'd be better off just keeping the H80i, thanks for the help though, rep.


----------



## doyll

Don't think of the NH-U14S as a single tower cooler. Think of it as one of the best coolers on the market. After all it performs as well as and better than some twin towers.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Don't think of the NH-U14S as a single tower cooler. Think of it as one of the best coolers on the market. After all it performs as well as and better than some twin towers.


Alright, after looking again, I really am considering the U14S, simply because I don't like leaving my PC on with the H80i because it could fail, whereas an air cooler isn't as prone to failure. It won't intrude on my first PCIe x16 slot or RAM slots, right?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Alright, after looking again, I really am considering the U14S, simply because I don't like leaving my PC on with the H80i because it could fail, whereas an air cooler isn't as prone to failure. It won't intrude on my first PCIe x16 slot or RAM slots, right?


As I said before
Noctua NH-U14S may fit.
It is 150x52x165mm; 78mm w/ fan; base offset 2mm; 49mm bottom fin to motherboard; 75mm from middle of CPU to PCI slot and 52mm from middle of CPU to front of fan. So if you have more than 52mm from RAM to middle of CPU it will fit.








Here is drawing

Measure to be sure.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> As I said before
> Noctua NH-U14S may fit.
> It is 150x52x165mm; 78mm w/ fan; base offset 2mm; 49mm bottom fin to motherboard; 75mm from middle of CPU to PCI slot and 52mm from middle of CPU to front of fan. So if you have more than 52mm from RAM to middle of CPU it will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is drawing
> 
> Measure to be sure.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## ufvj217

Hey, im new here, i looked over alot of the pics, i have a silver arrow heatsink, i tried installing it once and i dont remember it fitting so its just been sitting on my desk. i want to install it but i think ill need new ram (current ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145253)...probably upgrade to at least 12gb probably 16gb.

my case is an antec 1200 with an EVGA E758-A1 mobo.

i see some of you mounted the fan on the other side so its away from the ram but the way my mobo is i dont think i could do that. any ideas? should i just opt for new ram?


----------



## doyll

Corsair Dominator is 52.5mm tall; 43mm tall with the top cooling fin removed.
Silver Arrow SB-E is 31.9mm from CPU face to bottom fin. Add 8mm from CPU face to motherboard and subtract 2-3mm for RAM slot leaves you 45mm to fit RAM in.

Do keep in mind that is for cooler only. Fan clearance from RAM to side cover is CPU clearance plus 5mm minus the RAM measurement.

I don't know what the 1200's CPU clearance is but NH-D14 fits with side fan so should be enough room for cooler. With 45mm tall RAM you might fit a 140mm fan over it. If you can't mount fans in pull/pull instead of push/push.


----------



## ufvj217

Yea it looked like it would fit if the fins were removed,which I don't think they're removable. So that means new ram


----------



## doyll

Corsair has a PDF with instructions on how to remove
http://forum.corsair.com/upload/Removing%20Dominator%20and%20Dominator%20GT%20DHX%20Cooling%20Fins.pdf


----------



## ufvj217

Nice! So just leave the actual casing on just remove the very top fins? Might fit that way. Ill try and post pics!


----------



## aiqingzhan

just put it, "I have a vision!", It involved a S/A and 2 maby 3 san ace 1011's. i think very much,thanks


----------



## ufvj217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Corsair Dominator is 52.5mm tall; 43mm tall with the top cooling fin removed.
> Silver Arrow SB-E is 31.9mm from CPU face to bottom fin. Add 8mm from CPU face to motherboard and subtract 2-3mm for RAM slot leaves you 45mm to fit RAM in.
> 
> Do keep in mind that is for cooler only. Fan clearance from RAM to side cover is CPU clearance plus 5mm minus the RAM measurement.
> 
> I don't know what the 1200's CPU clearance is but NH-D14 fits with side fan so should be enough room for cooler. With 45mm tall RAM you might fit a 140mm fan over it. If you can't mount fans in pull/pull instead of push/push.


so i got my silver arrow installed. i only have 1 fan in at the moment because the other one hits the window (not much but enough that i didn't want to keep the pressure on the side window until i get new ram).. this was WITH the fins removed from my corsair ram.

i need to get new ram that is a little shorter than the dominator series w/o fins (43MM per your post above).

I'd like to get 24gb as thats the max my evga e758-a1 supports.


----------



## doyll

Had a similar problem. Had to push kinda hard on side cover to get it to close properly. Used a cabinet door/drawer buffer pad on fan where it touched side window. £1.99 for 56 8mm round x 1.5mm thick pads.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/56-x-8MM-CLEAR-SELF-ADHESIVE-KITCHEN-CABINET-CATCH-DOOR-BUFFER-PADS-SOFT-CLOSE-/181238228969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a32a3e7e9


----------



## ufvj217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Had a similar problem. Had to push kinda hard on side cover to get it to close properly. Used a cabinet door/drawer buffer pad on fan where it touched side window. £1.99 for 56 8mm round x 1.5mm thick pads.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/56-x-8MM-CLEAR-SELF-ADHESIVE-KITCHEN-CABINET-CATCH-DOOR-BUFFER-PADS-SOFT-CLOSE-/181238228969?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a32a3e7e9


Interesting, never thought of that!

i will do that if my new ram makes the fan touch the window

these are the 2 im looking at (in 6 x 4GB)

accoring to Gskill's site, this is 40mm high, 3 less than my current, which should work. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231358

and this is 42mm high. i think the ripjaws has better reviews as far as functional heat spreaders go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231466


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufvj217*
> 
> Interesting, never thought of that!
> 
> i will do that if my new ram makes the fan touch the window
> 
> these are the 2 im looking at (in 6 x 4GB)
> 
> accoring to Gskill's site, this is 40mm high, 3 less than my current, which should work. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231358
> 
> and this is 42mm high. i think the ripjaws has better reviews as far as functional heat spreaders go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231466


More RAM improves performance alot. But I really have to wonder if all this tall heatspreader. RAM performed all that much better and runs cooler than RAM with much small or no heatspreaders... I'm not the only one thinking most RAM heatspreaders are mostly bling with very little benefit for most if not all users.


----------



## AlphaC

Should update the OP
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-101-TR
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-se-with-black-and-white-fan-ty-143

"Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE With Black and White fan TY-143 "


----------



## ufvj217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> More RAM improves performance alot. But I really have to wonder if all this tall heatspreader. RAM performed all that much better and runs cooler than RAM with much small or no heatspreaders... I'm not the only one thinking most RAM heatspreaders are mostly bling with very little benefit for most if not all users.


I think I agree. I thought my current corsair ram looked cool so that definitely played a factor in buying it back in 2009. Lol

I did place an order for 24gb of the gskill ripjaws ram last night.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Should update the OP
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-101-TR
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-se-with-black-and-white-fan-ty-143
> 
> "Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE With Black and White fan TY-143 "


Me thinks Scan and Overclockers are mistaken.. and it's not the first time their advertising has been wrong. Thermalright has yet to make any TY-14x series fan in a different colour without giving it a new number. TY-140 to blk/wte is TY-147; TY-141 in blk/wte is TY-145, HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition with TY-142 all black non-PWM, AXP-200 with 13mm thick TY-14013, etc.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Me thinks Scan and Overclockers are mistaken.. and it's not the first time their advertising has been wrong. Thermalright has yet to make any TY-14x series fan in a different colour without giving it a new number. TY-140 to blk/wte is TY-147; TY-141 in blk/wte is TY-145, HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition with TY-142 all black non-PWM, AXP-200 with 13mm thick TY-14013, etc.


I agree with the above. The SB-E Extreme is the only version that has the TY-143 fans. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## ufvj217

got my system back up and running with the SA and ram upgrades. running great!

few questions though-

i know the SA instructions say to tighten that large screw 40-70lbs. how do i know that im at 70lbs? i read that if you over tighten it, over time it can damage the pins on your processor/the socket on the mobo. i dont think i did, but im going to double check tomorrow. just curious how to know exactly how tight to make it. also, the entire piece itself will turn if i grab it and turn it, not much but it has some play, but the 2 smaller screws are tightened down as much as they will go, can't see making it any tighter. curious if its supposed to do this.

but i ran Prime95 for about 15 minutes and the temps never went higher than 40C (stock i7 920 back from late 2009, first gen i7 i believe)

the new gskill ram looks awesome! the 2nd SA fan BARELY touches the side panel on my antec 1200. i may add a drawer buffer pad on the fan like doyll mentioned above, but its a lot better than with my huge corsair ram!

last question (sorta off topic) is my mobo setting for my new ram. i never messed with it for my old ram, but i just looked at it was set to "auto" on the memory frequency, and it showed 1067 i think as the current speed. but my EVGA monitoring program shows the DRAM frequency at ~530 (which i read triple channel you multiply by 3 and that gave me ~1600, which thats what my new ram is rated for).

i changed it to 1600 in the bios, now the EVGA monitoring software shows DRAM at 796mhz. do i have something set too high? i am not interested in OC'ing anything, always been one to just leave PC components at the speeds they're rated for.

I also changed a few other settings after reading a little bit on my mobo.

I changed the memory frequency to 1600 from "auto" as stated above. the channel interleave and rank interleave i left at 6 and 4way, thats what they were already set to.

Memory Control Setting = Enabled
Memory Frequency = 1600
Channel Interleave Setting = 6 Way
Rank Interleave Setting = 4 Way

i changed these to 9-9-9-24, default bios settings were 11-11-11-28. the rest was already set by default.

Parameters

tCL Setting = 9
tRCD Setting = 9
tRP Setting = 9
tRAS Setting = 24
tRFC Setting = Auto
Command Rate = 2T (For 4 DRAM Slot Population)

Thanks for anyone who can further assist. loving my silver arrow so far!!! cant believe i had it for nearly a year before getting around to installing it!!!


----------



## doyll

Looks nice ufvj217








Love the old Silver Arrow. I think it looks better than new one.









May I ask what temps do your GPUs' run?


----------



## ufvj217

Thanks!

I'm not sure on the gpu, I'll have to check when I get off today and get back to you.


----------



## ufvj217

Anyone know any answers to what I posted above?


----------



## ufvj217

always wanted to add some LEDs, and more so now to show off the silver arrow!

i hot glued over all the solder points and bare ends of each strip after this pic










insanely bright. bought them off a friend (he had like a 16ft roll) for $5



before (only stock fan LEDs)



after


----------



## pythonse

will one of these fit on an asrock z77 oc formula?


----------



## Big-Pete

NZXT M59 case can accomadate teh Silver arrow SB-e BUT only just, and the larger 150mm fan does touch the window.


----------



## pythonse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> OP updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to create a motherboard compatibility list in the OP to help answer these questions faster.


that would be awesome!


----------



## Kumisukka

Problem to fit silver arrow sb-e to asus p7p55-m mb even the mb ison the compatibility list! I had to install it so that it blows up and only one fan in the middle. Other way it will block my pci-e x16 just enough that if i install vga card the pcb will have contact with the cooler and its not stright. Hd6870


Is there any way to use both fans ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kumisukka*
> 
> Problem to fit silver arrow sb-e to asus p7p55-m mb even the mb ison the compatibility list! I had to install it so that it blows up and only one fan in the middle. Other way it will block my pci-e x16 just enough that if i install vga card the pcb will have contact with the cooler and its not stright. Hd6870
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to use both fans ?


From looking at picture you should be able to use 140mm (TY-140, 141, 143, 145, 147) fans and slip a plastic panel between HD6870 and cooler to protect PCB from cooler. Plastic needs to be hard/stiff enough so soldered pins sticking out of PCB can't poke through it and short against cooler fins.

If you mount vertically and blow exhaust out the top you need 30mm or so between HD6870 and cooler for air to get into cooler. Can you mount 2nd fan pulling air out top of cooler? Middle fan pulling out of 1st tower and top fan pulling from 2nd tower.


----------



## Kumisukka

I need to install cooler as much top as possible and even then card will bent littlebit. I will tyr to install it and use some cover to protect the pcb. I got answer from the manufacturer that they suggest installing vga card at the second pci-e slot when micro atx board is used Well dont have second slot







they should make the compatibility list more carefully imo.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kumisukka*
> 
> I need to install cooler as much top as possible and even then card will bent littlebit. I will tyr to install it and use some cover to protect the pcb. I got answer from the manufacturer that they suggest installing vga card at the second pci-e slot when micro atx board is used Well dont have second slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should make the compatibility list more carefully imo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The cooler in picture looks like old Silver Arrow, not newer Silver Arrow SB-E. Silver Arrow SB-E is 8x 6mm heatpipes and Silver Arrow is 4x8mm heatpipes.

Could you give us the link to compatibility list please?


----------



## Kumisukka

My mistake. It is silver arrow not sb-e and with 4x8 heat pipes. I bought this "used" never used though only packet opened. Anyhow i search the compatibility list for this product and it states that it supports adus p5p77-m
http://www.thermalright.com/layout/system/file.php?code=03ce41e3oLwdutsOj98VOIH4BB1GTOz7dfAFYN%2Fjk%2F2036GbSGgK20n41YLVPFRgNdlX6uzr%2BjBSikJBqTRFJF0rX%2BryCUmCuYmCV6LVFf6pyi7ak%2FGoIsvL7fpIaEu4clENHcezPK9AfQ


----------



## der-kaiser

Has anyone paired the SB-E Extreme with a Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H board and 780? Are there any compatibility issues that may block out he top PCIe x16 slot?

Would dual channel Ripjaws X fit with this set up or do I need to get a set of low profile ram like the Ares instead?

Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## Velict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *der-kaiser*
> 
> Has anyone paired the SB-E Extreme with a Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H board and 780? Are there any compatibility issues that may block out he top PCIe x16 slot?
> 
> Would dual channel Ripjaws X fit with this set up or do I need to get a set of low profile ram like the Ares instead?
> 
> Appreciate the help guys.


Hey man, sorry but the cooler will not fit the ripjaws x. The high of the cooler only allows 30mm of clearance. You can go with some ADATA though. There is some nice v1, good quality.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Hey man, sorry but the cooler will not fit the ripjaws x. The high of the cooler only allows 30mm of clearance. You can go with some ADATA though. There is some nice v1, good quality.


Indeed, Ripjaws X will not fit.
But
30mm (31.9mm on drawing) is distance from bottom of cooler (top of CPU) to fins. Top of CPU is 8mm above motherboard.
Ripjaws X heatspreader is 40mm tall and RAM socket is another 2-3mm for a total height above motherboard of 42-43mm.

Please keep in mind that RAM height with fan on top of it may be taller than side cover clearance.
RAM height above motherboard minus the 8mm CPU height above motherboard plus fan height/size needs to be same or less than case CPU clearance.


----------



## solsamurai

Hey all, I've been extremely busy with work the last several months. My apologies for not checking in as often as I used to. Let me know if you've posted your rig for inclusion in the club and I missed you.


----------



## doyll

Hay there Solsamurai Good to see your are still kicking! Hope you are having a good Christmas and New Year!


----------



## Illatidandi

Hi!

I've just installed the SA SB-e extreme.
I couldn't manage to install both fans because of the RAM. Do you think I should try installing the second one on top of the heat sink of my Crosshair v formula z motherboard? I shouldn't block the heat sink, should I?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Illatidandi*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've just installed the SA SB-e extreme.
> I couldn't manage to install both fans because of the RAM. Do you think I should try installing the second one on top of the heat sink of my Crosshair v formula z motherboard? I shouldn't block the heat sink, should I?


No idea what you mean by "installing the second one on top of the heat sink".

Fan between SA SB-E towers will cool just fine. Might need a little more rpm (700rpm vs 600-650rpm) at idle. At full speed CPU may be 1-2c warmer at the most.

Have SA SB-E Extreme myself and on i7 920 and PH-TC14PE w/ 2x TY-143s on i7 980. Both systems run 950-1050rpm full load.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Hay there Solsamurai Good to see your are still kicking! Hope you are having a good Christmas and New Year!


Thanks and all the best to you! Appreciate the attention you give to the SA club in my continued absence.


----------



## Elohim

TR will release a New Version of the SA soon. Apparently the focus will be Vetter pcie compatibility so i guess we can expext a asymmetrical design similar to thd hr22.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TR will release a New Version of the SA soon. Apparently the focus will be Vetter pcie compatibility so i guess we can expext a asymmetrical design similar to thd hr22.


What a great idea!


----------



## FragZero

Question, anyone using a X79 board with an SB-E and the first PCI-E slot?

Wanting to go Ivy-E but all boards i can find seem to have an unusable first slot!


----------



## Kozanitis96

Hello guys I curently have an i5 2500k @ stock with the h60 cpu cooler and my oc max outs at 4.6Ghz @ 1.3 Vcore
Im thinking of upgrading to the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme in order to oc higher
Could anyone here tell me his oc specs with an i5 2500k and the sb-e extreme and do u think is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Hello guys I curently have an i5 2500k @ stock with the h60 cpu cooler and my oc max outs at 4.6Ghz @ 1.3 Vcore
> Im thinking of upgrading to the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme in order to oc higher
> Could anyone here tell me his oc specs with an i5 2500k and the sb-e extreme and do u think is it worth the upgrade?


Don't have 2500k but can say any of the top air coolers will give at least 5c improvement over H60. NH-D14 is 4-5c better than H60 and Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is 5- 8c better than NH-D14

I'm running a PH-TC14PE w/ TY-143 fans on i7 980 and a Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme on i7 920 and love them. Am now trying out the new CRYORIG R1 Ultimate and it is looking like a winner too.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Also something about compatibility i have the corsair vengeance ram which is tall and i think it wont fit the front of the cooler
so could i move that fan to the other side like pulling air through the fins and out of the chassis or u think it will interfiere with the mb vrm cooler?


----------



## Kozanitis96

I forgot i have the gigabyte ga z68x-ud3h-b3


----------



## doyll

Coolers works almost the same with no fan/pull/pull as with push/push/no fan.
I'm guessing the motherboard heatsinks will not be an issue. Not knowing what case you have I can't say if fan will fit. You can measure and see if you have 140+mm from heatsinks and I/O housings to sidecover.

FYI, removing heat spreaders from Vengeance is usually easy to do. A blow dryer for some heat and something to gently pry them off. Google it if you want to do it.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TR will release a New Version of the SA soon. Apparently the focus will be Vetter pcie compatibility so i guess we can expext a asymmetrical design similar to thd hr22.


Interesting news. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elohim

It actually will be called Silver Arrow IB-E.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> could i move that fan to the other side like pulling air through the fins and out of the chassis or u think it will interfiere with the mb vrm cooler?


Exactly what I did with Sabertooth990FX and Gskill TridentX RAM.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Hello again, Im planning of buying the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme for my i5 2500k so as to crank it to 5Ghz Will I be able to with that cooler?
Also is there VGA compatibility problems with atx MB?


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yeah. It is possible to hit 5 on this cooler. But ymmv.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Thanks Any other opinions? Does anyone own an i5 2500k and the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme?


----------



## mikupoiss

I have a question. Perhaps it's has rather obvious answer but - I have the original SA. Will I need a new mounting kit for newer Intel CPUs? The sockets are same as my current 2500k but still, better safe than sorry.
I'm planning on giving my current mobo+cpu to my young cousin and upgrading my battlestation a bit.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> I have a question. Perhaps it's has rather obvious answer but - I have the original SA. Will I need a new mounting kit for newer Intel CPUs? The sockets are same as my current 2500k but still, better safe than sorry.
> I'm planning on giving my current mobo+cpu to my young cousin and upgrading my battlestation a bit.


As it's the same socket, no, you don't need a new mounting kit.

There is a new kit available for those that do need one:
Thermalright Bolt-thru Mounting kit VX BTK II. It's made for the thick based coolers like Silver Arrow and fit's all the new sockets, both Intel and AMD.


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> As it's the same socket, no, you don't need a new mounting kit.
> 
> There is a new kit available for those that do need one:
> Thermalright Bolt-thru Mounting kit VX BTK II. It's made for the thick based coolers like Silver Arrow and fit's all the new sockets, both Intel and AMD.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> TR will release a New Version of the SA soon. Apparently the focus will be Vetter pcie compatibility so i guess we can expext a asymmetrical design similar to thd hr22.


This would be a welcome change, really one of the things that steer out of the Silver Arrow was the PCIe overlap. Hope it reaches by Haswell E release, either the new Silver Arrow or the new Noctua NH-D14 revision is what im planning for it, will see if noctua takes the first PCIe slot with their new revision.


----------



## Elohim

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_ib-e.html



There you go, these are the differences:

- 2x TY-141 instead of 1xTY-141 + 1x TY-150
-asymterical design for better PCI-E Compatibility
-a few less fins but all of them have the full length, so the cooler has probably still +- the same surface area.


----------



## doyll

But... but... it's offset the wrong way!!
















As usual their website specs are wonky.








Appears the specs are for SB-E not IB-E.


----------



## Elohim

Hehe, yeah, they put the fans on the wrong side to take the photos









BTW i thought the wrong specs werent even worth mentioning, since they are hardly ever correct lol.


----------



## doyll

When TY-14x series came out I hounded them for many months before they finally got their size right. The spec was height & diagonal instead of height & width.







Was only after I commented about it while conversing with a sales rep that finally got corrected..


----------



## solsamurai

Oh man, that reminds me...I'm sure most of the specs in the OP is still incorrect.









Elohim, thanks for the link to the new sexy SA.


----------



## Abula

Sexy IBE.... i wished i never bought HR22, if i only knew this was coming.....


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Thanks Any other opinions? Does anyone own an i5 2500k and the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme?


I have a 2500K with a regular SA.


----------



## doyll

Here's drawing of new Silver Arrow IB-E stolen from Thermalright website. I added new text of what I think are the correct measurements. If you find any that are wrong please let me know. The two vertical measurements with question marks at end are ones I am not sure of.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's drawing of new Silver Arrow IB-E stolen from Thermalright website. I added new text of what I think are the correct measurements. If you find any that are wrong please let me know. The two vertical measurements with question marks at end are ones I am not sure of.


Thanks for getting that started.


----------



## Elohim

I actually like the IBE version better than the SBE. I never really liked the stepped fin design too much...
I wish they would would completely shift to black and white fans though, like they did with their budget series.

And why is there still no "Archon Black" or "Black Arrow" @Thermalright


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> I actually like the IBE version better than the SBE. I never really liked the stepped fin design too much...
> I wish they would would completely shift to black and white fans though, like they did with their budget series.
> 
> And why is there still no "Archon Black" or "Black Arrow" @Thermalright


I agree. Looks much nicer with flat top and bottom.
And TY-145 or TY-147 black/white fans too. Black finish on cooler and black/white fans.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Hm I really liked the stepped design. I think it sets it apart from other coolers on the market.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I agree. Looks much nicer with flat top and bottom.
> And TY-145 or TY-147 black/white fans too. Black finish on cooler and black/white fans.


That would be amazing.


----------



## doyll

If I get one I might have to get out the blacking and do it.


----------



## Abula

The "Black Arrow" just for the name i would buy it..... im probably going to buy it regardless, but i gotta find some excuse to feel better.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I have a 2500K with a regular SA.


Are you overclocling and if yes what is the highest oc you can achieve?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Are you overclocling and if yes what is the highest oc you can achieve?


I have been as fast as 5.12. Every day is 4.79, (46X104.4) It will go to low 80's on p95. But I am not much of a believer in torture tests. Real world temps are rarely over 50c.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> If I get one I might have to get out the blacking and do it.


Do it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> The "Black Arrow" just for the name i would buy it..... im probably going to buy it regardless, but i gotta find some excuse to feel better.


Or the Dark Arrow.


----------



## doyll

Black Arrow has a better sound to me.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Or Ebony Arrow. Skyrim shout out.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> I have been as fast as 5.12. Every day is 4.79, (46X104.4) It will go to low 80's on p95. But I am not much of a believer in torture tests. Real world temps are rarely over 50c.


With what voltage do u get to 4.8 and what ambient temps?


----------



## Mule928

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> With what voltage do u get to 4.8 and what ambient temps?


Yesterday ranged between 1.06 & 1.48v and ambient wad 69- 64F. Voltage offset is set at +1.175.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Black Arrow has a better sound to me.


Ok, then. Black Arrow it is. Are you hearing us Thermalright?


----------



## link1393

I have my silver Arrow SB-E Extreme for some month and I want to know if my temp are normal or if I need to reseat the heatsink.

This is my config : AMD FX-8320 @ 4.5Ghz 1.464V in CPU-Z
Temp Core :
idle : 25C
load :60C peak at 65C

Temp Socket :
idle : 43C
load :69C peak at 71C

Fan Speed :
idle : 1150-1200RPM
load :1630-1680RPM when it's peak they are at 2500RPM

load with P95 (Blend) 20min.

I use Artic Silver Céramique 2 and my room is at 24C, but I have a Thermi running at 90C in another PC for a BOINC test


----------



## doyll

@ Link1393
Temps sound okay. Any idea what the temp of air going into SA SB-E Extreme is? If room is 24c and case is not cooling well the TY-143 intake could easily be 30c or more.. Ideal is 2-3c more than room when stress testing. To learn more check out case cooling link in sig.


----------



## link1393

@doyll
Ok with a room temp of 21c at idle I have a case temp of 23c and when I stress my CPU with P95 after 30min I have a case temp of 24c. And I have 2-3c difference with the temp of yesterday.

I have a fan controller for my case fan and I set a fan profile in my BIOS for my CPU fan.


----------



## doyll

@link1393
Sounds like it's cooling very nice than.


----------



## doyll

Found a review of Silver Arrow IB-E

IB-E is the leader by 1.3-2.9c.








At 1000rpm Silver Arrow IB-E is 2.2-5.7c better.










Quiet too.

http://www.tomshardware.de/thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e-cpu-cooler-overclocking,testberichte-241494-5.html


----------



## solsamurai

Very cool.


----------



## doyll

Cool indeed.










Only cooler as cool or cooler is Cryorig R1 Ultimate.


----------



## pythonse

im looking for the mounting springs for a ty-140 to mount on my silver arrow sb-e...im wanting to mount a 3rd fan..i ordered the fan but it didnt have any hardware to mount it to the cooler itself..any ideas?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Cool indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only cooler as cool or cooler is Cryorig R1 Ultimate.


Would be great to see the new Noctua NH-D14 to see how they measure, but i doubt they are going to do it asymmetrical, still couple of months away from release, this new Silver arrow is on my no1 slot atm for FT05 Haswell E build.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pythonse*
> 
> im looking for the mounting springs for a ty-140 to mount on my silver arrow sb-e...im wanting to mount a 3rd fan..i ordered the fan but it didnt have any hardware to mount it to the cooler itself..any ideas?


Didn't your SB-E come with 3 sets of fan clips?


----------



## pythonse

excellent question...lol ill look when i get home


----------



## arrow0309

Found this new review of the SilverArrow IB-E on the XtremeSystems:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288468-Thermalright-SilverArrow-IB-E



Nice overall performance (and slightly better than the SB-E) on a i7 3770K @ 4.4Ghz



If we add its improved case compatibility due to its reduced height, we have another winner


----------



## Jack Mac

Would you be able to use Corsair Vengeance RAM on the IB-E if you moved the front fan?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Would you be able to use Corsair Vengeance RAM on the IB-E if you moved the front fan?


Depends on your case's max height for the cpu coolers
I'd stick to the low profile versions of the Corsair Vengeance for guaranteed clearance


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Depends on your case's max height for the cpu coolers
> I'd stick to the low profile versions of the Corsair Vengeance for guaranteed clearance


I believe the max height of coolers in the FT02 is 165mm and I would have gotten LP but at the time of purchase, the RAM I have now was only ~$80 for 16GB.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I believe the max height of coolers in the FT02 is 165mm and I would have gotten LP but at the time of purchase, the RAM I have now was only ~$80 for 16GB.


Consider that its height is 163mm:

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_ib-e.html?panel=1

Imho you don't have much possibility to raise the front fan:

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/818x817q90/703/buot.jpg

But you could use a 120mm as front fan if you'd agree


----------



## pythonse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Didn't your SB-E come with 3 sets of fan clips?


haha..thank you! it did


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Consider that its height is 163mm:
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_ib-e.html?panel=1
> 
> Imho you don't have much possibility to raise the front fan:
> 
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/818x817q90/703/buot.jpg
> 
> But you could use a 120mm as front fan if you'd agree


Sorry if my post was unclear, I meant move the front fan to the back of the heatsink, I don't even need the front fan with my FT02, I'm better off with just a pull setup, at least that's how it worked with my 212 EVO. Would I have the room to use my RAM if the front fan was not being used or was at the back of the heatsink?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Would you be able to use Corsair Vengeance RAM on the IB-E if you moved the front fan?


163mm tall with 41.95mm clearance.
41.95 + 8mm to motherboard = 49.95 - 3mm RAM socket = 46.95mm RAM will fit under fins.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pythonse*
> 
> haha..thank you! it did


Good!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 163mm tall with 41.95mm clearance.
> 41.95 + 8mm to motherboard = 49.95 - 3mm RAM socket = 46.95mm RAM will fit under fins.


Thanks for the help.
Edit: Darn, won't fit. My memory is 52.5mm, I think I'll look into the HE01 then.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 163mm tall with 41.95mm clearance.
> 41.95 + 8mm to motherboard = 49.95 - 3mm RAM socket = 46.95mm RAM will fit under fins.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Edit: Darn, won't fit. My memory is 52.5mm, I think I'll look into the HE01 then.
Click to expand...

Do yo know what the distance is from center of CPU to RAM?
HE01 is 47.5mm
The new Cryorig R1 Ultimate is just under 43mm from center of CPU to front of radiator. Cryorig R1 Universal is supposed to be less but I haven't measured one yet. There are a couple of thread on here about it.


----------



## doyll

Another Silver Arrow IB-E review
http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/75-dissipatori/1390-recensione-thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e.html


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Sorry if my post was unclear, I meant move the front fan to the back of the heatsink, I don't even need the front fan with my FT02, I'm better off with just a pull setup, at least that's how it worked with my 212 EVO. Would I have the room to use my RAM if the front fan was not being used or was at the back of the heatsink?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Edit: Darn, won't fit. My memory is 52.5mm, I think I'll look into the HE01 then.


Wait, I didn't exactly understand well your intention before
So, if you move the IB-E's front fan to its rear side and you're using your second and fourth ram slots (like in the pic below) it will work well











This is the Silver Arrow SB-E however they both have the same width:

Silver Arrow SB-E

Silver Arrow IB-E


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Another Silver Arrow IB-E review
> http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/75-dissipatori/1390-recensione-thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e.html


THanks for the review link Doyll, most interesting thing i found there is how good the TY141 are, even outperforming the newer Noctua NF-A14 in terms of CFM/Noise.


----------



## doyll

The TY-14x fans are all very good fans. Ehume has been saying for years.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Wait, I didn't exactly understand well your intention before
> So, if you move the IB-E's front fan to its rear side and you're using your second and fourth ram slots (like in the pic below) it will work well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Silver Arrow SB-E however they both have the same width:
> 
> Silver Arrow SB-E
> 
> Silver Arrow IB-E


Yeah, setup like that but I have all four RAM slots populated, so it wouldn't work.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yeah, setup like that but I have all four RAM slots populated, so it wouldn't work.


It will work even with your all four ram slots populated








I just have checked on my Z77X-UP5 TH (spare mobo) and you have exactly 57mm from the center of the cpu till the center of the first ram slot, DDR3_4 (black one)
According to the cooler's width of 103mm it will only take 51.5mm towards the ram slots
So, 57.0-51.5=5.5
It's more than enough for your first ddr3 dimm and you'll get some (~2mm) clearance too









And here's another example (from the Cooling Technique review):


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> It will work even with your all four ram slots populated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have checked on my Z77X-UP5 TH (spare mobo) and you have exactly 57mm from the center of the cpu till the center of the first ram slot, DDR3_4 (black one)
> According to the cooler's width of 103mm it will only take 51.5mm towards the ram slots
> So, 57.0-51.5=5.5
> It's more than enough for your first ddr3 dimm and you'll get some (~2mm) clearance too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another example (from the Cooling Technique review):


I'm a bit wary after trying a D14 with the same RAM on a P8Z68V-LX. Thank you for taking the time to help me, I'll look into a SA soon. Also, you have a UP5 TH just sitting around as a spare? I'm jealous.


----------



## Elohim

The SA sbe comes with a third pair oft clips usually....


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm a bit wary after trying a D14 with the same RAM on a P8Z68V-LX. Thank you for taking the time to help me, I'll look into a SA soon. Also, you have a UP5 TH just sitting around as a spare? I'm jealous.


Yeah, the D14 is wider even with its narrow side:



But the SA will fit just fine on your UP5
Yes, I have one "spare" UP5, trying to sell it since I recently bought the Z77 OCF I have in sig
So, you have a R9 290 and another incoming one?
I'm jealous too









But I'll definitely have my 7970 cf as well (sooner or later)


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Yeah, the D14 is wider even with its narrow side:
> 
> 
> 
> But the SA will fit just fine on your UP5
> Yes, I have one "spare" UP5, trying to sell it since I recently bought the Z77 OCF I have in sig
> So, you have a R9 290 and another incoming one?
> I'm jealous too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll definitely have my 7970 cf as well (sooner or later)


Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it. Also, what made you switch from the sexy UP5 to the OCF? And as soon as I receive some prize money from Admin I'll be going CF, and I'm thinking about selling my ref. 290 for an XFX DD. Good luck with the sale of the UP5 TH, it's a great board, as soon as I upgrade, I'm building my older brother (big apple fan) a nice hackintosh with it.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it. Also, what made you switch from the sexy UP5 to the OCF? And as soon as I receive some prize money from Admin I'll be going CF, and I'm thinking about selling my ref. 290 for an XFX DD. Good luck with the sale of the UP5 TH, it's a great board, as soon as I upgrade, I'm building my older brother (big apple fan) a nice hackintosh with it.


I don't know, I had some not 100% positive feedback with my UP5 & 3770K OC, such as instability at 4.7-4.8Ghz (with 2x4gb TridentX at 2400 c9 and lots of vcore and vtt), boot loops lately (with 2x4 Gb Tactical Tracer 1866 c9 and certain recent bioses)
Maybe it was my cpu only (hammer and vice delidded), right now it won't agree the 2133 Xmp of the RipjawsX (but is working like a charm at 4.7 in offset with the ram set at 1866 c9-10-10) or it's my new OCF faulty already
Still working on that
And yes, the UP5 remains a nice looking and fine mobo; I know about the UP5 and hackintosh, however is not of my taste anyway


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I don't know, I had some not 100% positive feedback with my UP5 & 3770K OC, such as instability at 4.7-4.8Ghz (with 2x4gb TridentX at 2400 c9 and lots of vcore and vtt), boot loops lately (with 2x4 Gb Tactical Tracer 1866 c9 and certain recent bioses)
> Maybe it was my cpu only (hammer and vice delidded), right now it won't agree the 2133 Xmp of the RipjawsX but is working like a charm at 4.7 in offset with the ram set at 1866 c9-10-10 (or it's my new OCF faulty already)
> Still working on that
> And yes, the UP5 remains a nice looking and fine mobo; I know about the UP5 and hackintosh, however is not of my taste anyway


Oh, I see. I was having issues with my UP5 TH and 840 EVO before if switched from F11 to F12J. It's not perfect by any means, especially the BIOs section compared to ASUS, but it's still an awesome board and definitely feels premium.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Found this new review of the SilverArrow IB-E on the XtremeSystems:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288468-Thermalright-SilverArrow-IB-E
> 
> 
> 
> Nice overall performance (and slightly better than the SB-E) on a i7 3770K @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> If we add its improved case compatibility due to its reduced height, we have another winner


I some how missed this, thanks for the link on the review arrow , certainly looks like a good cooler, although from that review the Noctua NH-U14S seems slightly better with better load temps and same idle temps, with lower noise.....


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> I some how missed this, thanks for the link on the review arrow , certainly looks like a good cooler, although from that review the Noctua NH-U14S seems slightly better with better load temps and same idle temps, with lower noise.....


The new SA IB-E looks sexier than the Noctua IMHO and it has definitely improved compatibility with the mid towers since is a bit lower in height, like the original SA
One other thing I like at the new IB-E (except for its good and silent torpedo fans) is the new asymmetrical longitudinal shape, allowing the cooler to have an improved clearance over the main vga and the very first pcie (1x) often unusable with the big twin towers (as well as the very first pcie 16x on mobos with 4 pcie 16x like the Asus Rog Extreme):



Of course, if mounted properly, top side oriented, especially when the case gives you enough top clearance like my CM 690 III, with high ceiling











I'd really like to swap to a twin 140mm fan new twin tower, right now I'm confused gonna choose soon between the SA IB-E and the Cryorig R1 Ultimate


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> I'd really like to swap to a twin 140mm fan new twin tower, right now I'm confused gonna choose soon between the SA IB-E and the Cryorig R1 Ultimate


Im going to wait for the refresh of the NH-D14, according to noctua should be out in the next few months, hopping it will perform better than the NH-U14S with two rads and two fans, else the SA IBE or the U14s will be the option.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The TY-14x fans are all very good fans. Ehume has been saying for years.


Yes he has!


----------



## doyll

I've received a Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme!








I did some measurements and added them to drawing. Still not totally accurate but 0.16mm isn't much.








Solsamurai, feel free to put this in OP when you add IB-E.


----------



## Abula

Where did you buy it doyll? What fans does it come with? TY141 + TY150?


----------



## doyll

It's Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme with 2x TY-143 fans.









I'm trying to post pics but can't get them to take for some reason.


----------



## doyll

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a331/doyll/03_zpsb203f560.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a331/doyll/05_zps887a7da3.jpg

Best I can do.







Feel free to post the imagaes.


----------



## AlphaC

Silver Arrow IB-E review at Computerbase
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2014/thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e-cpu-kuehler-im-test/

& Hardware max

http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/858-thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e.html?showall=&start=5

& Awardfabrik
http://awardfabrik.de/thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e/6/


----------



## doyll

Very interesting. Looks like SA IB-E is a little better than SA SB-E. I can't verify their results. My IB-E has TY-143 fans.









As soon as I get things sorted I'll run both SA SB-E E and SA IB-E E (TY-143 fans) and see how they compare.


----------



## cortex3

Hello guys, i buy the silver arrow ib-e yesterday and today, when i try to install on a 1150 socket i see this cooler dont have pressure screw/bolt on the mounting plate like the old version. This screw works for meassure the pressure of the heatsink over the cpu, doing 40 or 70lbs.
But on this version how i can do that? Just have two screws for fix the mounting plate over the anchorin mount.
Its not very important the mounting pressure on ib-e? Just tighten the screws and run?
Sorry dont know if i explaint good my question.
Thx guys.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cortex3*
> 
> Hello guys, i buy the silver arrow ib-e yesterday and today, when i try to install on a 1150 socket i see this cooler dont have pressure screw/bolt on the mounting plate like the old version. This screw works for meassure the pressure of the heatsink over the cpu, doing 40 or 70lbs.
> But on this version how i can do that? Just have two screws for fix the mounting plate over the anchorin mount.
> Its not very important the mounting pressure on ib-e? Just tighten the screws and run?
> Sorry dont know if i explaint good my question.
> Thx guys.


Thermalrgiht has been using this mount for a couple years now with no problems. Silver Arrow SB-E, HR-02 Macho, True Spirit, Archon, etc. all use it. I think the only recent coolers using the old style mount are the HR-22 and Archon SB-E. My only complaint is I prefer the thumb screws. They don't make any difference when it's all done but are sure easier to hold onto and get threads started.


----------



## cortex3

Thx Doyll,
Then just i need tighten the two screws of the mounting plate corners, like that.


----------



## doyll

Yes, the screws on ends of crossbar. And of course the mounting bracket.

On the back of motherboard there are small plastic washers between bracket and motherboard. Part number 10 in manual.


----------



## taem

I didn't realize IB-E has better performance than SB-E. I thought it was the same cooler, just offset to clear the first pci slot.

Nan's Gaming Gear has them in stock now, I emailed Thermalright and they told me this is the first batch shipped to US. Tempted to get one but I'm also tempted by the Cryorig. Just don't like the heavy use use of plastic on the Cryorig though. Silver Arrow looks much better and I have good feelings about Thermalright from their superb fans.

Interestingly Nan's sells the IB-E with your choice of TY 141s or 143s.


----------



## doyll

SA IB-E better than SA SB-E? 1c isn't enough difference for me to say it's better. Especially when the the review I've seen showing 1c difference at all loads. Normally 1c better cooling on stock CPU is more degrees difference when overclocked.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> SA IB-E better than SA SB-E? 1c isn't enough difference for me to say it's better. Especially when the the review I've seen showing 1c difference at all loads. Normally 1c better cooling on stock CPU is more degrees difference when overclocked.


Seemed like that was the drift of the conversation, that the IB-E is slightly better. My main interest is the heatsink offset so I don't need it to be better than SB-E anyway. I just wish I could get just the heatsink since I've got TY fans lying around.

You need to fix your system and report on the cryorig so we can all decide!!


----------



## doyll

Should have everything here in about a week. First thing I'll do is get a serious OC on 920 and run some tests with TY-143 fans at 1300rpm and full speed.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Woops; I sold this cooler about a year agoish.. I went to water cooling and have had problems since.. So I'm running stock..

Kind of wish I didn't sell this actually, such a nice cooler and so hard to find in Australia!


----------



## doyll

Bummer Matt-Matt.

What other coolers are available to you?

I'm seeing more and more people coming back for the wet side. CLCs are nowhere near as good as all the hype and custom loops require maintenance not to mention being very expensive... often two or more times the cost of all other system components combined.

There are many other good coolers. Check out the 3rd link in my sig. Might give you some ideas.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Bummer Matt-Matt.
> 
> What other coolers are available to you?
> 
> I'm seeing more and more people coming back for the wet side. CLCs are nowhere near as good as all the hype and custom loops require maintenance not to mention being very expensive... often two or more times the cost of all other system components combined.
> 
> There are many other good coolers. Check out the 3rd link in my sig. Might give you some ideas.


I'm looking for a temporary backup when I get some extra cash soon. I was looking at the Hyper 212x but they're $50 here now..

I've got the stock cooler for now; I'm waiting on some more watercooling stuff but I would like to have a backup other then the stock cooler I guess.









Pretty mad.. The XSPC bayres was a defective product and they wouldn't RMA it at all.. The business I bought it from never got more stock in and is now closing down. I just bit the bullet and ordered another one along with a waterblock for my 290. I do just miss the simplicity of a air cooler though, y'know slap it on (albeit the SB-E wasn't the easiest) and start running overclocks.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.thermalright.de/en/cooler/33/silver-arrow-ib-e-extreme?c=9

IB-E EXTREME.


----------



## mus1mus

Can someone compare the performance of the good ol' Silver Arrow vs. Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme vs. Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme at same fan speeds?

TY-143 for example.


----------



## doyll

I have Cogage Arrow, Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme and Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme. Performance is very similar. Cogage Arrow might be slightly better with 2500cfm but Silver Arrow SB-E and Silver Arrow IB-E seem slightly better a low cfm.

Silver Arrow IB-E is basically a squared version of SB-E with pipes and fin packs offset 9.5mm from the base for better PCI-E clearance. Bottom fins are higher too for better RAM clearance..

Silver Arrow IB-E
Silver Arrow SB-E


Silver Arrow / Cogage Arrow\


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I have Cogage Arrow, Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme and Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme. Performance is very similar. Cogage Arrow might be slightly better with 2500cfm but Silver Arrow SB-E and Silver Arrow IB-E seem slightly better a low cfm.
> 
> Silver Arrow IB-E is basically a squared version of SB-E with pipes and fin packs offset 9.5mm from the base for better PCI-E clearance. Bottom fins are higher too for better RAM clearance..


Interesting.

I got an the old Silver Arrow by the way, which is very much the Cogage Arrow with a different name and with a pipecap.

I was wondering about replacing the cooler with an XSPC RS360 set-up. But might as well try to push things by buying a high CFM Fan.

Thanks for the tip..


----------



## doyll

I've edited post #34660 to include all 3 Silver Arrow coolers. Tried to scale them the same.
http://www.overclock.net/t/990633/the-official-thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-club/3440_20#post_21997661


----------



## ivanlabrie

the new ib-e looks tasty... miss my SA.
h60 sucks and the cm glacer's pump died on me after two months (argh)


----------



## doyll

The CLC fad is over. Peeps are seeing (and hearing) what their shortcomings are now. We are now seeing many flocking back to high end air.


----------



## mus1mus

Has anybody tried slapping something like a Scythe Gentle Typhoon 5400 RPM fans on the old Silver Arrow?

How loud does it gets? And how much of an improvement did it make compared to the stock fans??


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anybody tried slapping something like a Scythe Gentle Typhoon 5400 RPM fans on the old Silver Arrow?
> 
> How loud does it gets? And how much of an improvement did it make compared to the stock fans??


Super loud!

I'd say it's not worth it...if it was a TRUE 120, then hell yeah! (or a megahalems), but the SA isn't as restrictive.

I've used one and two 120x38mm 5300rpm, 220cfm fans for benching before on an original SA cooling a 3770k and an i7 3820 and the difference vs stock wasn't worth the increase in power consumption AND noise.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I have Cogage Arrow, Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme and Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme. Performance is very similar. Cogage Arrow might be slightly better with 2500cfm but Silver Arrow SB-E and Silver Arrow IB-E seem slightly better a low cfm.
> 
> Silver Arrow IB-E is basically a squared version of SB-E with pipes and fin packs offset 9.5mm from the base for better PCI-E clearance. Bottom fins are higher too for better RAM clearance..
> 
> Silver Arrow IB-E
> Silver Arrow SB-E
> 
> 
> Silver Arrow / Cogage Arrow\


The SB-E looks better then the IB-E, what are the differences in the stock fans?


----------



## doyll

LOL I prefer the Silver Arrow & Silver Arrow IB-E. Always thought Silver Arrow would look and perform very well with a couple SS FHP-141 140x38mm 2000rpm 170cfm fans and put on
Basically the same. SB-E & IB-E have 2 fan versions
SA SB-E & IB-E = 1x TY-150 (1100rpm 82cfm) and 1x TY-141 (1300rpm 74cfm)
SA SB-E & IB-E Extreme = 2x TY-143 fans (2500rpm 130cfm)
http://www.thermalright.com/products.html

Silver Arrow IB-E in black nickel wit TY-145 or TY-147 black / white fans would look very good
SA SB-E SE (Special Edition) had 2x TY-145 (B / W) fans.

Teaser:
Thermalright has a new True Spirit 140 coming to market. *True Spirit 140 Power* has 6x *8* mm heat pipes compared to normal 6x 6mm heat pipes.

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/true_spirit_140_power.html


----------



## veryrarium

There have been a few coolers that have five 8mm heatpipes (TherMax Eclipse II and PH-TC14PE/PH-TC14CS) but as far as I know this is the first CPU cooler that includes six 8mm heatpipes, so I'm very curious as to how this revised True Spirit 140 performs. One apparent drawback is the reduction in the number of fins from the original True Spirit 140 (or from Archon) in the bottom layers, just like the reduction from Silver Arrow SB-E to IB-E. In terms of how the heatpipes work internally, I've always wondeed the effectiveness of the fins that are attached nearer to the heat source (the base end of the heatpipes) compared with the effectiveness of the fins that are attached farther away. Another concern would be whether or not the fins are are soldered (brazed?) to the heatpipes or just compression fitted. I have never owned any of the True Spirit series but since this is the value series in Thermalright's product lineup is it the case that all True Spirit models are solderless between the fins and the heatpipes? (I suppose the heatpipes are still soldered to the copper base on every Thermalright coolers.) I have always believed soldering between the heatpipes and the fins is one of the major factors that separate truely top notch coolers from the rest. (and probably the reason the best Scythe coolers never match the best Thermalright's, Prolimatech, Noctua, and Phanteks coolers.)


----------



## taem

Superbiiz has the IB-E in stock now, $80 for standard, $90 for extreme. http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-AR-IB&similar=257 It's a good vendor, always had good experience with them.

I'm so tempted to get this, but I wonder if I can justify the purchase. I use a D14 with TY 143 fans, 4670k @ 4.6 idles in low 20s, games at around 50c, h264 encoding in the 60s. H264 encoding is the most cpu intensive activity I do on this pc. These are perfectly acceptable temps, and even if IB-E might get me better temps, do I really need that?

Still, I want it







just to have it. I think it looks a lot better than the D14.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I might get a noctua cooler as a gift soon Lil
feels like betraying my favorite brand :/


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Superbiiz has the IB-E in stock now, $80 for standard, $90 for extreme. http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-AR-IB&similar=257 It's a good vendor, always had good experience with them.
> 
> I'm so tempted to get this, but I wonder if I can justify the purchase. I use a D14 with TY 143 fans, 4670k @ 4.6 idles in low 20s, games at around 50c, h264 encoding in the 60s. H264 encoding is the most cpu intensive activity I do on this pc. These are perfectly acceptable temps, and even if IB-E might get me better temps, do I really need that?
> 
> Still, I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to have it. I think it looks a lot better than the D14.


Intersting that Superbizz got it and still nansgaming don't have it, since they seem to be the distributor.... Noctua should be coming out soon with the D14 refresh though, probably may, im waiting to see who takes the crown.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Intersting that Superbizz got it and still nansgaming don't have it, since they seem to be the distributor.... Noctua should be coming out soon with the D14 refresh though, probably may, im waiting to see who takes the crown.


Even if the D14 refresh heatsink design is superior to the IB-E, the TY 143 fans will most likely put the IB-E Extreme on top. High performance fans are contra Noctuas philosophy so I doubt we'll see anything similar from them. And I don't know that the TY 141 is beatable either at 1300rpm and below by any fan Noctua could make. I expect the new D14 and the IB-E standard to perform about the same.


----------



## doyll

Don't know if you've seen it but here is another review Silver Arrow IB-E being the winner. I think it's fair to say the SA IB-E Extreme is 4-8c better than SA IB-E. SA SB-E Extreme is about that better than SA SB-E. And remember, if we run the Extreme at same rpm as standard cooler is is just as quiet. It's only above 1300rpm that it becomes progressively louder.








http://translate.google.com/translate?langpair=auto|en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fawardfabrik.de%2Fguenstiges-trio%2F


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Don't know if you've seen it but here is another review Silver Arrow IB-E being the winner. I think it's fair to say the SA IB-E Extreme is 4-8c better than SA IB-E. SA SB-E Extreme is about that better than SA SB-E. And remember, if we run the Extreme at same rpm as standard cooler is is just as quiet. It's only above 1300rpm that it becomes progressively louder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?langpair=auto|en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fawardfabrik.de%2Fguenstiges-trio%2F


Does that mean, the original SA could be about 10 degrees better than stock if fitted with those ty-143s??

That is awesome then!!!

How I wish I could grab those ty-143s locally!!!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Don't know if you've seen it but here is another review Silver Arrow IB-E being the winner. I think it's fair to say the SA IB-E Extreme is 4-8c better than SA IB-E. SA SB-E Extreme is about that better than SA SB-E. And remember, if we run the Extreme at same rpm as standard cooler is is just as quiet. It's only above 1300rpm that it becomes progressively louder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?langpair=auto|en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fawardfabrik.de%2Fguenstiges-trio%2F
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean, the original SA could be about 10 degrees better than stock if fitted with those ty-143s??
> 
> That is awesome then!!!
> 
> How I wish I could grab those ty-143s locally!!!
Click to expand...









Where / how in the name of all that is .. whatever.. do you come up with 10 degrees?! ?!








I say 4-8c and somehow you come up with 10c! Again!
















Silver Arrow SB-E is / was sold in three flavors:

Silver Arrow SB-E comes with TY-150 & TY-141 fans
Silver Arrow SB-E SE had TY-145 fans
Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme with TY-143 fans
Reviews show little difference in cooling between the first two. But the third is 4-8c better depending on what review you read.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where / how in the name of all that is .. whatever.. do you come up with 10 degrees?! ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say 4-8c and somehow you come up with 10c! Again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Arrow SB-E is / was sold in three flavors:
> 
> Silver Arrow SB-E comes with TY-150 & TY-141 fans
> Silver Arrow SB-E SE had TY-145 fans
> Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme with TY-143 fans
> Reviews show little difference in cooling between the first two. But the third is 4-8c better depending on what review you read.


Ohh, my bad.. Sorry you misunderstood the phrase "about 10 degrees"..?

That is an estimation. As like you've said, depends on what Or who reviewed the situation..

But the point is, there should be a massive improvement..☺

By the way, lapped my SA.. And urrrgh!

There was a massive lump in the center transverse to the heatpipes..

Will update once done.. ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh, my bad.. Sorry you misunderstood the phrase "about 10 degrees"..?
> 
> That is an estimation. As like you've said, depends on what Or who reviewed the situation..
> 
> But the point is, there should be a massive improvement..☺
> 
> By the way, lapped my SA.. And urrrgh!
> 
> There was a massive lump in the center transverse to the heatpipes..
> 
> Will update once done.. ?


Glad you understood my attempt at humor.








10c is an "exaggeration" of my "estimation." Good example of how rumors change what really happened.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Hello I have the i5 2500k and I am thinking of upgrading my cooler to the silver arrow sb-e xtreme
So I searched and I found that there only 1 left where I live
should I buy it now or do you think that ivy bridge xtreme will cool the same.if not better than the sb-e xtreme?
I'm asking cause ivy could be more optimized for 3rd gen cpu's and give worse thermal results to me .


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Hello I have the i5 2500k and I am thinking of upgrading my cooler to the silver arrow sb-e xtreme
> So I searched and I found that there only 1 left where I live
> should I buy it now or do you think that ivy bridge xtreme will cool the same.if not better than the sb-e xtreme?
> I'm asking cause ivy could be more optimized for 3rd gen cpu's and give worse thermal results to me .


SA IB-e is offset for the first PCI-e slot , that's the biggest difference


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Glad you understood my attempt at humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10c is an "exaggeration" of my "estimation." Good example of how rumors change what really happened.


Actually I came out with the value 10 basing to previous notes that the old SA seems to do better with TY 143s at max.. Plus your stated 8 degrees diff from standard SA SB-E variant..

But yeah, 10 might be as good as rumors can tell. ?

But I might still get more than 10 degrees improvement as my preliminary lap, shaved me a good 5-8 degrees at same settings already... ? ?


----------



## doyll

Like AlphaC said.
Silver Arrow SB-E and Silver Arrow IB-E have almost same performance.

The pipes, base, fin packs are all pretty much the same. Pipes are offset and the fin packs are squared but that's about it. Reviews of both SS SB-E and SS IB-E are very similar

Silver Arrow
http://dvtests.com/?p=1836

Silver Arrow SB-E
http://dvtests.com/?p=8168

Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme test & review
http://dvtests.com/?p=14933

Silver Arrow IB-E test & review
http://dvtests.com/?p=14933

Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme
http://dvtests.com/?p=15539


----------



## mus1mus

Decided to lap my 8320 and my Silver Arrow.

And was greeted by these.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




High edges for the CPU

And higher edges + center contour along the heatpipes.



Can only hope for better it seems.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Decided to lap my 8320 and my Silver Arrow.
> 
> And was greeted by these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High edges for the CPU
> 
> And higher edges + center contour along the heatpipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Can only hope for better it seems.


I thought lapping gave little change in temperature.

I am liking the IB-E, the off set cooler is one way to get round the problems of the SB-E and PCI-e slots


----------



## mus1mus

Lapping is not a thing for Intel chips. Delidding was and still is..

Delidding is a big no for AMD FXs. Lapping is.

Get the point?

Depending on situation, lapping will in essence improve temps by a few to several degrees.

In my prelim lap, shaved off a handful degrees due to the my CPU having high edges and my SA also having high edges along the heatpipes..

It was IIRC designed to be slightly convex for some reason. Unfortunately, my CPU isn't concave to match.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Actually I came out with the value 10 basing to previous notes that the old SA seems to do better with TY 143s at max.. Plus your stated 8 degrees diff from standard SA SB-E variant..
> 
> But yeah, 10 might be as good as rumors can tell. ?
> 
> But I might still get more than 10 degrees improvement as my preliminary lap, shaved me a good 5-8 degrees at same settings already... ? ?


As similar as Silver Arrow SB-E and Silver Arrow IB-E there is no reason to than changing from standard to high cfm fans will give very similar performance on each cooler... and that increase will be 4-8c.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lapping is not a thing for Intel chips. Delidding was and still is..
> 
> Delidding is a big no for AMD FXs. Lapping is.
> 
> Get the point?
> 
> Depending on situation, lapping will in essence improve temps by a few to several degrees.
> 
> In my prelim lap, shaved off a handful degrees due to the my CPU having high edges and my SA also having high edges along the heatpipes..
> 
> It was IIRC designed to be slightly convex for some reason. Unfortunately, my CPU isn't concave to match.


You point is that the gains from lapping are low (the best I have seen was 5°C), and if you need the extra few degrees then you should lower your OC, sort out the fans in your case and/or get better cooling.


----------



## doyll

I agree.








Case cooling and airflow to / from components is the most neglected part of most builds.
It is probably the most important part of a system with top of the line CPU & GPU coolers so they can do their best job.
A good cooling setup can easily lower CPU and GPU temps by 5c and 10c is not uncommon.
Add automatic case fan speed control based on CPU and GPU temps and we end up with a very cool and quiet system.
You might find the links in my sig helpful.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Could you recommend me a good fan controller that can support 4-5 fans?


----------



## doyll

I haven't used anything but PWM for so long I have no idea what fan controllers are good. Sorry.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> You point is that the gains from lapping are low (the best I have seen was 5°C), and if you need the extra few degrees then you should lower your OC, sort out the fans in your case and/or get better cooling.


Lapping gains is dependent on a lot of things with respect to CPU and cooler build..

Mine did quite well after lapping as I have inconsiderable CPU and cooler mating.

As for the airflow, hahahaha...

I don't really need to tell you about it no more. Point is, I am looking for ways to improve my temps.. Point granted on the oc, but my oc is quite well even before lapping.. But gains here and there is a welcomed fact.. Isn't it??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case cooling and airflow to / from components is the most neglected part of most builds.
> It is probably the most important part of a system with top of the line CPU & GPU coolers so they can do their best job.
> A good cooling setup can easily lower CPU and GPU temps by 5c and 10c is not uncommon.
> Add automatic case fan speed control based on CPU and GPU temps and we end up with a very cool and quiet system.
> You might find the links in my sig helpful.


+1


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Could you recommend me a good fan controller that can support 4-5 fans?


It depends where you are; But you want a good wattage on each channel (30W+ is good) generally.

Basically all the touchscreen ones are out as they are all only 10W and some fans draw too much wattage and make them blow.

I've found these to be good off their specs and reviews however;


Lamptron Fanatic 5v and 7v models. I have the 5v and it's really high quality.
NZXT Sentry Mesh 5 Channel - This looks decent quality (It's NZXT afterall) and has a decent 30W per channel.
NZXT Sentry Mix 2 - Looks to be essentially the same as above, but it's got colour changing on the front panel.
The main problem with mine is that it's 5v so some fans don't like it AND you can only turn the fans on/5v/off there's no inbetween.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Well I saw the Bitfenix Recon and I liked it.
It's about 37 euros here.
Would you recommend me buying it?
Also the SB-E Extreme had 2500rpm fans
What fans does the IVY-E have?


----------



## doyll

Silver Arrow IB-E uses 2x TY-141 fans (1300rpm)
Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme uses 2x TY-143 fans (2500rpm) but make same amount of noise as TY-141 up to 1300rpm


----------



## Kozanitis96

Ok thanks
Has the IB-E Extreme being released or should I wait?
Cause I can't find it at my locan stores


----------



## doyll

Yes it has been released. Here I can get them for £54.50 plus tax.

Having no idea where you are I don't know if they are released there yet or not.


----------



## Abula

The US also has the IBE on amazon via Nansgaming, Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E $89.99, im just waiting on Nocuta refresh of the D14 to see which to buy, still there are rumors that Haswell E will have a 2011-3 socket that its not the same as the standard 2011, so i might wait for september release to see if either is compatible.


----------



## Kozanitis96

I live in Greece
Do you think that buying it online will cost me too much?


----------



## doyll

Based on UK pricing I would expect them to be about €70.00-80.00

Alternate.de which sells in most of EU has Silver Arrow IB-E €69,90. I would guess shipping would be about another €10.00

Silver Arrow IB-E
http://www.alternate.de/Thermalright/Silver-Arrow-IB-E-CPU-K%C3%BChler/html/product/1125630?

Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme
http://www.alternate.de/Thermalright/Silver-Arrow-IB-E-Extreme-CPU-K%C3%BChler/html/product/1132763?

I'm using a Cryorig R1 Ultimate and love it. Same price
http://www.alternate.de/Cryorig/R1-Ultimate-CPU-K%C3%BChler/html/product/1120919?


----------



## Kozanitis96

I will wait for the extreme to get available here cause I will oc my cpu to 4.5+ghz and I will need as much cooling I can get.
What results has cryorig given u and will the ib e extreme be virtually silent when idle?


----------



## doyll

Cryorig R1 Ultimate is as good as anything available at this time with similar fans.
The Silver Arrow IB-E is near silent from idle to about 950-1000rpm. Above that to 1150 is just audible. 950-1050rpm is a huge amount of cooling ability. enough to keep my i7 980 at 40-48c all cores 98-100% load for hours at a time.








That also applies to Silver Arrow, Silver Arrow SB-E, Silver Arrow IB-E, PH-TC14PE, R1 Ultimate, HR-02 Macho w/ 2x @ 1100rpm, and of course many other coolers I have not used. I have a TRUE Spirit 140 Power ordered and on it's way now and have no doubt it will do so as well.


----------



## doyll

FYI
The difference between Silver Arrow SB-E / IB-E and Silver Arrow SB-E / IB-E Extreme coolers is the fans and PWM splitter havng a PSU power connector. Both will sound the same up to 1300rpm. The difference is that the Extreme's 2500rpm TY-143 fans are not limited to 1300rpm.. and therefore supply more cfm, static pressure and of course more noise too. As long as you setup your heat to rpm curve so fans run 1300rpm at 60-65c and don't OC too much the Extreme will be as quiet as normal cooler.


----------



## Kozanitis96

I'm planning to oc with the IB-E EXTREME and I am thinking of hooking the fans of the CPU cooler onto the fan controller
So noise will not bother me (up to a point) cause I wear headphones when I use the pc and I dont when I listen to music.
So I need an idle-quiet system and a well-cooled when pushed hard.
Now I have the Corsair H60 but it cant handle more that [email protected]
Temps top at 71-72prime and 55-60 while playing
After all those opinions of yours I am willing to believe that the IB-E EXTREME will be able to cool an i5 2500k oc'ed to 4.7GHz with 65 degrees top temps.


----------



## doyll

There is no reason I can think of for not using the CPU fan header with PWM control to control the CPU fan.. and case fans if you want. Fan ispeed is controlled by CPU heat. For example mine is set 20c @ 20% fan speed and 70c @ 100% fan speed. That is 24-28c @ 650-700rpm and 43-49c @ 950-1050rpm.

Maybe your 2500k will and maybe it won't.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Well what are u using to set the fan profile for the cpu fan? My MB gives 12V to the fans(the CPU_FAN is PWM) by the time my cores reach 65 degrees and the noise it too much.
Also what do you mean that will and maybe it wont? are you saying that will it require too much voltage?I have tested it @4.7 with 1.36vcore but it tops at 83 degrees which I am not comfortable with


----------



## doyll

I use Gigabyte ET6. If CPU is reaching 65c the fans may need to run that fast to keep CPU at 65c with your cooler and case airflow.

As for the maybe statement, 83c on H60 shold be about 70-75c on SA SB-E Extreme. But overclocking is silicone roulette some chips max out before others. SA IB-E Exis probably the best out of the box cooler. It's definitely as good as top CLC right now.

But the case airflow has to be tuned to supply cool air to coolers without any of their heated exhaust mixing into it and warming it up. You might find my sig links helpful.


----------



## Kozanitis96

I have the Coolermaster Haf 912 Plus
As for cooling when I will install the Silver Arrow I will have:
Front: 200mm 700rmp 100cfm
Top: 200mm 700rmp 100cfm
Side: Corsair AF120 high performance 67cfm
Rear: Corsair AF120 high performance 67cfm
And I will use the fan controller to turn of the fans when idle and max the out when loaded.


----------



## Ivan TSI

Hi, does anyone tried or know if the Silver Arrow IB-E will clear the PCI-E on a mini ITX MSI or Gigabyte board??


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI*
> 
> Hi, does anyone tried or know if the Silver Arrow IB-E will clear the PCI-E on a mini ITX MSI or Gigabyte board??


MSI and Gigabyte boards have bad layouts for large air coolers. Even with the new design, I doubt you'll be able to fit one on those boards.

You should look at EVGA Stinger or Asus Z87I / Maximus VI Impact.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI*
> 
> Hi, does anyone tried or know if the Silver Arrow IB-E will clear the PCI-E on a mini ITX MSI or Gigabyte board??


You need to find out what the center of CPU to PCI-E slot measurement of the motherboard is.

SA IB-E is 67.82mm; total width is 154.62mm
SA SB-E is 77mm ; total width is 154mm

The new TRUE Spirit 120 i is very nice and is designed for small motherboards. (red were done by me)


At 160w load older TS120 is 1c warmer than SA SB-E. New one will be the same. Same cooler with different pipe bends for offsets.
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4330/8/4x-thermalright-cpu-cooler-review-deluxe-coolers-test-results-socket-2011-160-watts


----------



## Anusha

who knows if the SB-E Extreme will fit in the Node 304 case fine? At least with just the middle fan? Looking at the Asus Z87i-Pro motherboard. Or maybe Z97i-Pro when it comes out, but nobody knows what it will turn out to be like.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> who knows if the SB-E Extreme will fit in the Node 304 case fine? At least with just the middle fan? Looking at the Asus Z87i-Pro motherboard. Or maybe Z97i-Pro when it comes out, but nobody knows what it will turn out to be like.


I think it will clear PCI-E slot but you would need low profile RAM. Bottom fin on Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is 40mm above motherboard... and for the TY-143 fan to fit the RAM would need to be no more than 33mm above motherboard.. meaning it would measure 30mm, maybe 31mm depending on how high the RAM socket raises it above motherboard.

Here are the size and clearance measurements of all Silver Arrow coolers.

Code:



Code:


Cooler size comparison 
(Width x Depth x Height looking from front of case with motherboard laying flat)

    Cooler       Heatpipes     Size W/O Fans      Fans Used                   RAM Clearance*   CPU to RAM**
Silver Arrow    4x 8mm pipes  147x123x163mm     w/2x 140mm Fans                 40.87mm         61.4mm
SA SB-E         8x 6mm pipes  155x105x164mm     w/mid 150mm/frt 140mm PWM       31.9/39/46mm*3* 51mm
SA SB-E Extreme 8x 6mm pipes  155x105x164mm     w/mid 140mm/frt 140mm PWM       31.9/39/46mm*3* 51mm
SA IB-E         8x 6mm pipes  154.6x103x164mm   w/2x 140mm 1300rpm fans         41.95mm         51.5mm
SA IB-E Extreme 8x 6mm pipes  154.6x103x164mm   w/2x 140mm 2500rpm fans         41.95mm         51.5mm

* cooler base to bottom fin. (add 8mm for motherboard to bottom fin.)
** center of CPU to front of cooler without fan
*3* fins are at 3 different levels

Sorry about the green and bold text.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I think it will clear PCI-E slot but you would need low profile RAM. Bottom fin on Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is 40mm above motherboard... and for the TY-143 fan to fit the RAM would need to be no more than 33mm above motherboard.. meaning it would measure 30mm, maybe 31mm depending on how high the RAM socket raises it above motherboard.
> 
> Here are the size and clearance measurements of all Silver Arrow coolers.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Cooler size comparison
> (Width x Depth x Height looking from front of case with motherboard laying flat)
> 
> Cooler       Heatpipes     Size W/O Fans      Size W/Fans                 RAM Clearance*   CPU to RAM**
> Silver Arrow    4x 8mm pipes  147x123x163mm     w/2x 140mm Fans                 40.87mm         61.4mm
> SA SB-E         8x 6mm pipes  155x105x164mm     w/mid 150mm/frt 140mm PWM       31.9/39/46mm*3* 51mm
> SA SB-E Extreme 8x 6mm pipes  155x105x164mm     w/mid 140mm/frt 140mm PWM       31.9/39/46mm*3* 51mm
> SA IB-E         8x 6mm pipes  154.6x103x164mm   w/2x 140mm 1300rpm fans         41.95mm         51.5mm
> SA IB-E Extreme 8x 6mm pipes  154.6x103x164mm   w/2x 140mm 2500rpm fans         41.95mm         51.5mm
> 
> * cooler base to bottom fin. (add 8mm for motherboard to bottom fin.)
> ** center of CPU to front of cooler without fan
> *3* fins are at 3 different levels
> 
> Sorry about the green and bold text.


I am actually fine with a pull-pull setup. That's how in running even right now with my ATX rig.

I did some calculations. I have the Maximus VI Hero and the heatsink doesn't protrude over the DIMM slots. However, it's almost touching my RAM. Maybe 1mm clearance. But the space between the CPU socket and the DIMM slots is shorter on the Z87i-Pro. Which means my current RAM won't fit.

I have 4 options
1. Remove the heatsink of my A-DATA XPG v2 RAM sticks
2. Go for a closed loop water cooler but i hate the higher fan noise
3. Keep the ATX rig
4. Switch to micro-ATX instead (still has the same issue)


----------



## Jolly Roger

Used the SA for a mod I entered in MOTM. Check it out here and vote for your favorite. LINK


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I am actually fine with a pull-pull setup. That's how in running even right now with my ATX rig.
> 
> I did some calculations. I have the Maximus VI Hero and the heatsink doesn't protrude over the DIMM slots. However, it's almost touching my RAM. Maybe 1mm clearance. But the space between the CPU socket and the DIMM slots is shorter on the Z87i-Pro. Which means my current RAM won't fit.
> 
> I have 4 options
> 1. Remove the heatsink of my A-DATA XPG v2 RAM sticks
> 2. Go for a closed loop water cooler but i hate the higher fan noise
> 3. Keep the ATX rig
> 4. Switch to micro-ATX instead (still has the same issue)


Yeah, pull-pull works just fine. Maybe 1c warmer at the most.

Decided to do a drawing showing how the 9.5mm offset of Silver Arrow IB-E looks compared to SA SB-E. 9.5mm may not be much but does make a difference.


From the side they look very similar


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I have 4 options
> 1. Remove the heatsink of my A-DATA XPG v2 RAM sticks
> 2. Go for a closed loop water cooler but i hate the higher fan noise
> 3. Keep the ATX rig
> 4. Switch to micro-ATX instead (still has the same issue)


5th option, sell your tall ram and get some low profile stuff.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> 5th option, sell your tall ram and get some low profile stuff.


Unfortunately that's not an option. Economically selling the cooler is the best option. RAM prices are so darn high in Japan these days.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I am actually fine with a pull-pull setup. That's how in running even right now with my ATX rig.
> 
> I did some calculations. I have the Maximus VI Hero and the heatsink doesn't protrude over the DIMM slots. However, it's almost touching my RAM. Maybe 1mm clearance. But the space between the CPU socket and the DIMM slots is shorter on the Z87i-Pro. Which means my current RAM won't fit.
> 
> I have 4 options
> 1. Remove the heatsink of my A-DATA XPG v2 RAM sticks
> 2. Go for a closed loop water cooler but i hate the higher fan noise
> 3. Keep the ATX rig
> 4. Switch to micro-ATX instead (still has the same issue)


Could you cut the 3 bottom fins back to clear RAM... or remove them. I would cut them back only as much as is needed for clearance?


----------



## NCPereira

Hey everyone, I'm new here!

I'm going to build a new machine and I intend to buy a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme.

In order for me to use a tall RAM kit, can I switch the fan above the ram to the back of the heatsink?

Something like:

BACK>FAN>HEATSINK>FAN>HEATSINK

instead of

BACK>HEATSINK>FAN>HEATSINK>FAN


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCPereira*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm new here!
> 
> I'm going to build a new machine and I intend to buy a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme.
> 
> In order for me to use a tall RAM kit, can I switch the fan above the ram to the back of the heatsink?
> 
> Something like:
> 
> BACK>FAN>HEATSINK>FAN>HEATSINK
> 
> instead of
> 
> BACK>HEATSINK>FAN>HEATSINK>FAN


Yes you can do it like this. This is what I do for my computer and the difference in temp is very low.

but on my board (Asus Crosshair V Formula) only 3 slot are available.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Could you cut the 3 bottom fins back to clear RAM... or remove them. I would cut them back only as much as is needed for clearance?


how exactly would one go about doing that? i'm not exactly a modder.


----------



## kbyte

anyone with a Corsair 350D can tell me if a Silver arrow SB-E will fit?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Could you cut the 3 bottom fins back to clear RAM... or remove them. I would cut them back only as much as is needed for clearance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how exactly would one go about doing that? i'm not exactly a modder.
Click to expand...

Could use a Dremel with a cutoff wheel. Possibly a scribe and straight edge; keep running the scribe across the fin until it groves it deep enough to easily flex and break off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbyte*
> 
> anyone with a Corsair 350D can tell me if a Silver arrow SB-E will fit?


I think the 350D has 180mm CPU clearance and Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is about 163mm. Keep in mind the combined height of RAM and 140mm fan needs to be less than 187mm from motherboard.


----------



## Ashura

Hi,

I'm running a ven-x with Gt AP15s in PP.
Would the SA SB-E Extreme be a good upgrade?

This tells me yes, But not sure








http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Thermalright-Silver-Arrow-SB-E-Extreme-CPU-Cooler-Review/Cooler-Comparison


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm running a ven-x with Gt AP15s in PP.
> Would the SA SB-E Extreme be a good upgrade?
> 
> This tells me yes, But not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Thermalright-Silver-Arrow-SB-E-Extreme-CPU-Cooler-Review/Cooler-Comparison


Something is very strange with that review. PH-TC12DX is normally 2-8c warmer than NH-D14 and Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is 5-8c cooler than NH-D14

As to your question yes, it will improve cooling.

You can see here that Extreme is 8c cooler than stock Silver Arrow SB-E
i7 3820 @4.75GHz
Temperature is delta.

H100 . . . . . . . . 41c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 55dBA 2
SA SB-E . . . . . . 42c 1000rpm & 1300rpm 38dBA TY-150 & TY-141
SA SB-E Extreme 34c 2500rpm. . . . . . . . 56dBA 2x TY-143





jump in to 3:40 for results

As the new Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme is now out and as it gives better PCI-E clearance.


----------



## Abula

I can confirm the IBE doesnt take the 1st PCIe slot,



I installed 3x NF-A15, even though a lot dislike the color scheme of noctua, i like it,



Here a couple of test i did before and after installing it,


----------



## doyll

Looks very nice.. and cool too!

Is case exhaust NF-A14 PWM and if so are all 4 fans controlled by mobo PWM signal?

Did you notice much difference between the stock fans and Noctuas?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Looks very nice.. and cool too!


Thanks =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Is case exhaust NF-A14 PWM and if so are all 4 fans controlled by mobo PWM signal?


Yes, the MSI Z87-GD65 has 2x 4pin real PWM fan headers that can be controlled by bios independently,



CPU_FAN1 header controls only the 3 fans, NF-A15 PWM, on the Thermalright Silver Arrow IBE with a GELID 1-to-4 4-Pin PWM Computer Case Fan Power Connector Splitter Sleeved Adapter Cable CA-PWM-03, and the CPU_FAN2 header controls all the case fans, 4x Noctua NF-A14 PWM, with a Swiftech 8-Way PWM Cable Splitter - SATA Power (8W-PWM-SPL-ST), its hidden behind the 5.25 cage, i chose this because i tested an Arc Midi with 7x NF-A14 PWM back in the day when i started the build, but the NF-A14 had a drowning sound pointed down, so decided against and went with the R4 and just 4 case fans, here an old pic of the build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Did you notice much difference between the stock fans and Noctuas?


TBH i didnt try the TY143 that come with the Silver Arrow IBE, the reason was that i wanted fans that could drop below the 600rpms that the TY143 are restricted. The CPU Fans idle at 325rpms and the case fans idle at 225rpms, they increase or decrease with temperature depending on the settings on the bios.


----------



## doyll

Your build sounds very similar to my old Define R2 except I used TY-140 for case fans with TY-143 on cooler. 600-700rpm is needed to keep x58 chipset cool so no problem.

New Enthoo Primo is using 9x F140SP 3-pin fans on Phanteks' PWM controlled 3-pin fan hub. Works great! As good as PWM on PWM fans.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Your build sounds very similar to my old Define R2 except I used TY-140 for case fans with TY-143 on cooler. 600-700rpm is needed to keep x58 chipset cool so no problem.


Yea, back in the day when i had my i7 920 i had an antec 1200 with 7x Scythe Gentle Typhoons spining at 1000rpms, but managed with an external fan controller, but im glad how everything has turn out into managing pwm fans with bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> New Enthoo Primo is using 9x F140SP 3-pin fans on Phanteks' PWM controlled 3-pin fan hub. Works great! As good as PWM on PWM fans.


I heard good things about the primo, and i was considering it, but idk, i fear too much water, i'll probably be always on air. I also read good things about the Entho fan hub into controlling 3pin voltage fans with a PWM signal, im glad its working out good for you, they should sell it seperatly, i bet others will use it in other builds.

On the phantek fans, i really like their tone and quality, to some point i think they are made by same OEM as noctuas, the build quality seems very similar, even the sleeving is the same, but who knows for sure.... On the rpms, i did buy a Phanteks 140mm Case/Radiator Cooling Fan (PH-F140XP_BK), probably the same as yours but this is the PWM version, but as the Thermalright TY series it minimum is too high for my liking.


----------



## doyll

My Enthoo Primo is all air.

EP's little brother, the Enthoo Pro is coming out in a month or so. Pretty much all the same features in a smaller less expensive package that's less than $100.00... $90.00 without side window.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Could use a Dremel with a cutoff wheel. Possibly a scribe and straight edge; keep running the scribe across the fin until it groves it deep enough to easily flex and break off.
> I think the 350D has 180mm CPU clearance and Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is about 163mm. Keep in mind the combined height of RAM and 140mm fan needs to be less than 187mm from motherboard.


doyll, can you point me to the cheapest listing on ebay that I can the job done with? i don't own a dremel and i have never used one.


----------



## doyll

A 32TPI hacksaw blade in a good hacksaw will do it. Find something like wood to fit tight between the fins and as a spacer from heatpipes to hacksaw blade to keep it lined up. than carefully cut with hacksaw blade in contact with fin all the way across. A smooth cut knife file would work too. Same deal with spacers between fins and between file and heat pipes.

Edit:
The edge of a half round fine cut can be used to cut like a saw too.. The fins are thin so it doesn't take much to cut them.
http://www.technologystudent.com/equip1/hfile2.htm


----------



## Anusha

Thanks mate. Totally forgot that you could do it with a Hacksaw, which is much cheaper


----------



## MechanimaL

i hope the silver arrow will give me some 4-5 degree less than the enermax t 40 tb on my fx 8350 board around 1.4v, that would not be too much to expect, would it?


----------



## doyll

4-5c improvement is very conservative. On i7 [email protected] the original Silver Arrow is *52.5c* to ETS T140 at *65c*

Edited from
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/enermax_ets_t40_ta_review,14.html

Silver Arrow SB-E or new Silver Arrow IB-E are a little cooler.. and the Extreme version is cooler by another 4-8c at full speed.. and with fan speed curve set properly will be as quiet as any other cooler unless CPU is 100% load at maximum overclock. On my 980 (stock) at 100% all cores fans never go above 1050rpm... which is quiet.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechanimaL*
> 
> i hope the silver arrow will give me some 4-5 degree less than the enermax t 40 tb on my fx 8350 board around 1.4v, that would not be too much to expect, would it?


I own an AMD FX with a Silver Arrow.

1.4 volts won't really max your ceiling on a SA, in my experience. (High ambients that reaches 35 during the day) that is, depending on your OC though. Some chips were able to OC as high as 4.7GHz at 1.4 volts so expect them to run hot even with low Voltage AMD FX speak.

4.5 GHz can be very doable. Upwards would be a steep uphill climb on air for AMD FX. (Note the temp ceiling is just 70 were intels could still be chillin at that temp)

On the question about saving 4-5 degrees compared to what you currently have, dual towers will always give you the edge IMO. So yeah.


----------



## solsamurai

Hello everyone! It's been awhile since my last check in. Work keeps me crazy busy.









If you have posted for inclusion in the club please send me a PM so I can add you to the roster.

Thanks and have a good one!


----------



## mkadi

what do you think guys, should i buy a silver arrow sb-e ($75) or silver arrow sb-e extreme ($100). For these prices which one is better?

Also i am using cm seidon 120v and i am sick of pump noise that is why i prefer an air cooler. Also i hope silver arrow will fit to my motherboard (asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0) with gskill ripjawx 2x4 rams.


----------



## doyll

it will fit. Where are you that the Extreme is $25.00 more? Normally they are similar price.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> what do you think guys, should i buy a silver arrow sb-e ($75) or silver arrow sb-e extreme ($100). For these prices which one is better?
> 
> Also i am using cm seidon 120v and i am sick of pump noise that is why i prefer an air cooler. Also i hope silver arrow will fit to my motherboard (asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0) with gskill ripjawx 2x4 rams.


Why don't you buy the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme?
I will have it on my desk in two weeks.


----------



## doyll

I think Silver Arrow IB-E looks much nicer, and Extreme TY-143 red / orange fans look even better.. or Ty-147 black / white fans.

The TRUE Spirit 140 Power is also very good, even better with TY-143 fan / fans... although second fan only gives 2c better cooling.


----------



## Abula

I also recommend to go for the IBE, specially for its asymetrical design, standard or extreme its up to you in terms of the fans you want. I just installed an Artic Accelero Xtreme IV and its mm away from the cooler with the back heatsinks, and Noctua NH-D15 or SIlver Arrow SBE would not have fitted with the GPU, not saying all might need the extra space, but if you are buying from new its good to have the flexibility so you are not restricted for the future.


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> it will fit. Where are you that the Extreme is $25.00 more? Normally they are similar price.


I am in Turkey, here they have $25 difference in price. I belive extreme is definetly better in case of performance but does it worth the extra $25.


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Why don't you buy the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme?
> I will have it on my desk in two weeks.


it is hard for me to find it in my country, and for an order from another country there is a lot of customs fee etc. i wish seidon 120v's pump was not that loud, even in %80 rpm.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> I am in Turkey, here they have $25 difference in price. I belive extreme is definetly better in case of performance but does it worth the extra $25.


Probably not worth the extra money.

The only difference is the fans. The TY-143 fans are no louder than other TY-14x series fans at same rpm, but they are quite loud if ran at their higher speeds.

I have several of these fans. Have both Silver Arrow SB-E and IB-E Extreme coolers. Running my 920 at 3.8Ghz they never run above 1400rpm CPU is never above 70c. To make sure the case is exhausting all of the heated out cooler is pushing out I also use a TY-143 for back exhaust.. and it is on the same PWM fan splitter with PSU power so it runs same speed as cooler fans. You cannot run 2x TY-143 off of motherboard. They are 0.6amp each.









Running very high overclocks the Extreme version can be 7c cooler.. but that is with them running at full speed or near full speed.. meaning they are noisy. And also means your case must be supplying cool air to cooler.


----------



## Kozanitis96

I will be overclocking my i5 to 4.8GHz @ 1.4V
Hope that the IB-E Extreme will keep him cool.( under 60 gaming, 70's stress)
What's the best method to aply the thermal paste for the IB-E Extreme?
Also is the paste that comes with the IB-E Extreme good or should I buy something else?
I will need top performance from everything, including paste.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> I will be overclocking my i5 to 4.8GHz @ 1.4V
> Hope that the IB-E Extreme will keep him cool.( under 60 gaming, 70's stress)
> What's the best method to aply the thermal paste for the IB-E Extreme?
> Also is the paste that comes with the IB-E Extreme good or should I buy something else?
> I will need top performance from everything, including paste.


You will need more airflow than case has stock. This is because the Extreme's TY-143 fans move twice as much air as most fans.
If you can put an intake your 3x 5.25" optical bays. This will help supply good cool air directly to CPU cooler.
Remove all unused PCI slot covers from the back to allow more exhaust. This will help move air front to back instead of front bottom to back top. Hopefully this will move the GPU heated exhaust air out the back instead of up over CPU and other motherboard components.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> I will be overclocking my i5 to 4.8GHz @ 1.4V
> Hope that the IB-E Extreme will keep him cool.( under 60 gaming, 70's stress)
> What's the best method to aply the thermal paste for the IB-E Extreme?
> Also is the paste that comes with the IB-E Extreme good or should I buy something else?
> I will need top performance from everything, including paste.


Wait for the SIlvertone FT05, with twin 180mm fans intake, and the capablity to reach close to 2k rpms, i bet it should be able to do as good on air as it can be done, but the TY143 at full rpms are noisy, so are the silverstone AP182.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Well, the thought that crossed my mind was that will the IB-E fit in my haf 912 plus?
Also is there a possibility that I will have motherboard clearance issues?
Last but not least, do I have to remove the motherboard from the case in order to install the cooler?


----------



## doyll

Your Vengeance RAM is 52.5mm... that is about 5mm too tall.


----------



## Kozanitis96

The Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme should arrive on Tuesday, If I can I will post some picks of the installation and thermal results.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> The Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme should arrive on Tuesday, If I can I will post some picks of the installation and thermal results.


Please do. Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Please do. Look forward to seeing them.


Hope my old Olympus M810 8.1MP will do, I can't find something better to take photos.


----------



## Kozanitis96

The Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme is 99.99% coming tomorrow.
I am thinking of writing a short review which will include pictures from the installation and the performance of the cooler (although it's summer here and the ambient is 30 degrees celsius).
Could you recommend me a baseline, which I should follow in order to write about as many things as I can?


----------



## doyll

Best way is to check out reviews you like the way they are written / videoed and use that as a guide.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Well, I have installed the cooler, but when the fans go over 1400-1500 rmp is sounds like the front fan is making a whine noise like it is hitting something
Is this normal?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Well, I have installed the cooler, but when the fans go over 1400-1500 rmp is sounds like the front fan is making a whine noise like it is hitting something
> Is this normal?


Could it be the air noise through fins or vent?
Did you try switching the fans around to see if sound moves with fan?
Or unplug each fan and listen to other to verify it is a fan and not an air noise?

Not doubling you. Just trying to isolate the noise.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Thanks for the info, I am 99.9999% sure that it is the original fan noise.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Also, about the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme.
The cooling ability of the cooler is insane, 4.8GHz @ 1.4V on an i5 2500k with 30 degrees ambient don't even max the fans rmp, while keeping temps about 68-70 degrees celsius under prime 95 and around 60-63 when heavy gaming.
The installation was mostly easy, except from some details like which washers go with the intel chipsets and the fan mounting hardware.
The cooler is quiet, when the fans are kept between the range of 600-1300/1400 rmp. If the cooler is pushed hard, it is getting annoying by the noise the fans produce.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I am 99.9999% sure that it is the original fan noise.


Original fan noise?








You mean some other fan in your system?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Also, about the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme.
> The cooling ability of the cooler is insane, 4.8GHz @ 1.4V on an i5 2500k with 30 degrees ambient don't even max the fans rmp, while keeping temps about 68-70 degrees celsius under prime 95 and around 60-63 when heavy gaming.
> The installation was mostly easy, except from some details like which washers go with the intel chipsets and the fan mounting hardware.
> The cooler is quiet, when the fans are kept between the range of 600-1300/1400 rmp. If the cooler is pushed hard, it is getting annoying by the noise the fans produce.


Yeah, I should have warned you about the fan clips. I've found it easiest to hook one side and hold fan to apply pressure to keep it hooked. Than hook other clip on bottom of fan and bottom of fins with top of clip angled away from cooler, than pivot the top of clip up the fin slot and clip onto fan. Hope that makes sense.

SA IB-E is a great cooler and with the TY-143 fans the Extreme name is very appropriate.
This is the beauty of these TY-143 fans. quite and easy to live with in the lower half of their rpm range, but plenty of reserve cooling when in the upper range.. for seeing how high we can overclock.









What speed are they running when gaming?
You can probably slow down the fan curve and let the CPU run up to 68-70c when gaming and be at about 75c running Prime 95.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Sorry, when I said original I meant that everything is working fine and there is no strange fan noise coming from the system.


----------



## Kozanitis96

When gaming they top at about 1800rpm


----------



## Kozanitis96

Also here are some images
Due to the height of RAM I had to move the front fan to the rear and I was lucky cause it leaves something like 1-1.5mm of clearance with the MB VRM cooler.


----------



## Kozanitis96

From what you can see in the pictures, the fans are mounted correctly right?


----------



## doyll

What is your fan curve set at now?
Mine is set at 20% @ 20c and 100% @ 70c. At 47-49c fans run about 950rpm.
Nice build!









I'm betting if you removed the back fan, cut the grill mesh out of vent and built a duct from back cooler fan to back vent, . temps would drop some more.

Looks like your GPU is so long it's blocking some of the airflow from lower front intake. If you are not using 3 of your 5.25" bays, move the back exhaust fan into them as another front intake vent. Not sure how the 3.5" to 5.25" bay adapter / cover will work.. Might need another 5.25" bay cover. Can use foam, zip-ties, whatever to hold the fan in place.

Not sure in your case, but often removing the PCI back covers from unused PCI sockets helps too. Check to see if air flows in or out with them removed. If flowing in put some filter media over the openings to catch the dust.

What speed is your top fan running? Temps might be better with it unplugged or as a low speed intake so airflow is from front to back of case. Front to back versus lower front to upper back / top keeps the heated exhaust from GPU from flowing up around CPU cooler.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> From what you can see in the pictures, the fans are mounted correctly right?


Yep. Airflow is from front to back alright.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> From what you can see in the pictures, the fans are mounted correctly right?


Yes. I usually mount them with the power lead at bottom. more out of sight that way.
Maybe move the cables to motherboard and GPU out of the airflow from the front intake. Can't really see it too well.









Really like the way it all looks!


----------



## Kozanitis96

Well there is almost no airflow coming from the PCI slots so if I removed them there would be an improve
The top fan is running anywhere from 200-700RPM
Also I am using 2 5.25'' bays so I can not fit a spare 120mm fan there.


----------



## Kozanitis96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Yes. I usually mount them with the power lead at bottom. more out of sight that way.
> Maybe move the cables to motherboard and GPU out of the airflow from the front intake. Can't really see it too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the way it all looks!


Thanks!


----------



## doyll

Were just thoughts. So you have 2x 5.25" unused? Maybe try a 120mm fan on them behind the cage / what is in others? Experiment. Try unplugging the top and see what temps do. If little or no change, than try it as an intake.
You've already read the Optimum case cooling link in my sig?


----------



## Kozanitis96

Yes I have read it
If I used the top fan as an intake, the case will be filled with dust pretty quickly.
I will try it when I get the chance thanks for info btw


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kozanitis96*
> 
> Yes I have read it
> If I used the top fan as an intake, the case will be filled with dust pretty quickly.
> I will try it when I get the chance thanks for info btw


Yeah, don't want to get it full of dust.
No problem. Your temps are definitely good! Would be nice if fans topped between 1300 and 1500rpm when gaming. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## webhito

Anyone here have this cooler mounted on a Maximus Vi Formula?


----------



## Red1776

It's the original SA, but it's cooling a Kaveri A10 7850


----------



## doyll

Silver Arrow is still among the best. Only a couple degrees warmer than today's best with replacement fans.


----------



## balron

Hey guys , i just bought TR Silver Arrow SB-e today.Before i buy it i read that it is compatible with ASUS m5a97 R2.0.But it looks it is not compatible







(
Here : https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/?compatible_with=thermalright-cpu-cooler-silverarrowsbeextreme#m=8

It is written that my motherboard is compatible with sb-e extreme which has same with mounting parts with sb-e.I uploaded photos:





Did i miss something?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balron*
> 
> Hey guys , i just bought TR Silver Arrow SB-e today.Before i buy it i read that it is compatible with ASUS m5a97 R2.0.But it looks it is not compatible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here : https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/?compatible_with=thermalright-cpu-cooler-silverarrowsbeextreme#m=8
> 
> It is written that my motherboard is compatible with sb-e extreme which has same with mounting parts with sb-e.I uploaded photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i miss something?


I don't know, but I'm missing several things.








Tell us what motherboard and CPU you have. Than maybe we can help.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balron*
> 
> Hey guys , i just bought TR Silver Arrow SB-e today.Before i buy it i read that it is compatible with ASUS m5a97 R2.0.But it looks it is not compatible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here : https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/?compatible_with=thermalright-cpu-cooler-silverarrowsbeextreme#m=8
> 
> It is written that my motherboard is compatible with sb-e extreme which has same with mounting parts with sb-e.I uploaded photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i miss something?


ha!

I can only say that it will fit. Thus compatible.

Those half-slots on the end of the bracket surely look like they can align to your mounting holes stand offs. Use the screws or retainers or fasteners included with your cooler and it will just lock down the bracket well enough that you can proceed with installing your cooling tower.









How do I know?

I modified my standard SA Intel Mounting Bracket by filing half-slots to align to those Standoffs.







Thus enabled me to use the pressure plate or whatever it is called, (can't remember)Bolt-Thru Kit instead of the AMD Mounting kit that came with the cooler that is more PITA to install.

You are fine.









Another Edit:

Finished product looked like this after my mod:



Or follow this:

http://www.thermalright.com/html/faq/amd_mounting.html


----------



## balron

Aww thanks, i didn t notice it can fit like that on picture.I was thinking of selling cooler
I wil update after mount it.


----------



## doyll

The image mus1mus posted is not the same mount as Silver Arrow SB-E uses
Silver Arrow SB-E mount looks like this when installed on AMD motherboard. It uses screws instead of thumb nuts. .


The image mus1mus posted is of mounting kit model number VX BTK II. It is for Thermalright coolers with thicker bases. Same design and similar in most ways, but uses thumb screws and nuts instead of small screws provided with most mounts now.

Think pages 9-11 of manual show how to mount the AMD mounting bracket.
Images in step 1 are a little confusing. It shows 3 views of backing plate. The 2 left views are before and after installing the screws and plastic washers in backing plate.
Step 2 is only for 939.
Step 3 shows installing the stand-off thumb nuts (#5) to backing plate screws coming through motherboard.
Step 4 shows installing the top mounting plate.


----------



## balron

And happy ending







, Thanks everyone for help.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balron*
> 
> And happy ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Thanks everyone for help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












@doyll

great attention to details mate.

You see, I only speak for experience and stuff but to look for the manuals and actually read them to help someone is a







!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @doyll
> 
> great attention to details mate.
> 
> You see, I only speak for experience and stuff but to look for the manuals and actually read them to help someone is a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Bhaah! I just happen to have 9 Thermalright coolers. First one is from summer 2007.


----------



## ivanlabrie

you guys and your shiny thermalright coolers make me jelly...

Back to air cooling here, my glacer 240l's pump died, went back to my h60 and its pump died too.
I officially hate CLC! I regret selling my silver arrow and not importing the 2011 mount :/

anyway, got a 2011 Xeon cooler as a replacement since prices went to the moon in Argentina and 2011 compatible coolers are scarce.

tempted to sell the half dead glacer and h60 together and buy some food lel


----------



## Karlz3r

Hi guys, I also have a Silver Arrow in my case. In fact, it is the case I want to talk about more.
I am using the TT Armor+ VH6000BWS (http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00000091)

Recently, I've had thoughts about upgrading my computer case. I want the new case to be "professional" looking.
I mean.. I don't really want a case that looks like a space station anymore.
I want something that is also effective (in terms of component positioning and cooling efficiency), just like the Armor has been.

Unfortunately, there does not seem to be many choices out there, as the Silver Arrow is a huge load of a cooler..
I am hoping that perhaps someone can possibly suggest me some great cases that could fit the Silver Arrow.

One case that caught my eye is the TT Urban S71 (http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002050).
I really like its looks and style (and according to reviews, it fits the Silver Arrow).
I want to know if there are other nice choices around there. Any help is well appreciated!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Hi guys, I also have a Silver Arrow in my case. In fact, it is the case I want to talk about more.
> I am using the TT Armor+ VH6000BWS (http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00000091)
> 
> Recently, I've had thoughts about upgrading my computer case. I want the new case to be "professional" looking.
> I mean.. I don't really want a case that looks like a space station anymore.
> I want something that is also effective (in terms of component positioning and cooling efficiency), just like the Armor has been.
> 
> Unfortunately, there does not seem to be many choices out there, as the Silver Arrow is a huge load of a cooler..
> I am hoping that perhaps someone can possibly suggest me some great cases that could fit the Silver Arrow.
> 
> One case that caught my eye is the TT Urban S71 (http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002050).
> I really like its looks and style (and according to reviews, it fits the Silver Arrow).
> I want to know if there are other nice choices around there. Any help is well appreciated!


Hi There,

I have had Silver Arrows since the release day and although I go water coole on my major projects, I go with the SA on air cooled builds. A great case and a great fit for the SA is the NZXT switch 810. It fits with room to spare, it is proportionate to the case, and the stock ventilation of the 810 is perfect support for the SA.

have a look yourself. This is my current AMD A10 7850K/R7 250 build.











Good luck with build


----------



## Karlz3r

Now that I've switched my computer case, I'd like to join the club!









1. Silver Arrow Push/Pull
2. Enermax iVektor
3. ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3
4. G.Skill Sniper x2

I changed my PC case from TT Armor+ to Enermax iVektor and I'm pleased with how it turned out.

Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## doyll

Very nicely done!








Silver Arrow is a cooler I would love to have. I have Silver Arrow SB-E and Silver Arrow IB-E, but only a CoGage Arrow. Not had a Thermalright product yet that isn't exceptional.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Now that I've switched my computer case, I'd like to join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Silver Arrow Push/Pull
> 2. Enermax iVektor
> 3. ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3
> 4. G.Skill Sniper x2
> 
> I changed my PC case from TT Armor+ to Enermax iVektor and I'm pleased with how it turned out.


Nice, I will update OP soon...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Very nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Arrow is a cooler I would love to have. I have Silver Arrow SB-E and Silver Arrow IB-E, but only a CoGage Arrow. Not had a Thermalright product yet that isn't exceptional.


I've been meaning to sell my original SA...if you're interested.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I've been meaning to sell my original SA...if you're interested.


Would be but post from CA to United kingdom would acost way more then cooler..


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Would be but post from CA to United kingdom would acost way more then cooler..


Haha, true.


----------



## MadGear

So one of the TY-141 on my IB-E suddenly got annoyingly loud independent of its operating speed and thereof i want to get it replaced ASAP.
A friend of mine is currently trying to get rid of his 2xTY-147 which he intended to use as case fans but he ended up not using them because they wouldn't start spinning at 5V.

Would you guys recommend me to stick with the 141 or do the 147s offer a comparable performance (in terms of air flow and loudness) at 700-1000RPM? Or would you recommend entirely different fans?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGear*
> 
> So one of the TY-141 on my IB-E suddenly got annoyingly loud independent of its operating speed and thereof i want to get it replaced ASAP.
> A friend of mine is currently trying to get rid of his 2xTY-147 which he intended to use as case fans but he ended up not using them because they wouldn't start spinning at 5V.
> 
> Would you guys recommend me to stick with the 141 or do the 147s offer a comparable performance (in terms of air flow and loudness) at 700-1000RPM? Or would you recommend entirely different fans?


TY-147 has same performance as TY-141. They are very good fans. Here's test data comparing NF-A15 PWM to TY-141 & and TY-143 high performance version. Notice how similar noise levels and performance are at same rpm.


----------



## MadGear

Nice, thanks for the comparison







Didn't expect them to perform that well.


----------



## doyll

Thermalright coolers and fans are a good or better than any out there. It's just that people don't know how good they are and there isn't much advertising or reviews of their products. All of Thermalright products are definitely top tier.. They are seldom beaten in quality reviews of similar products.


----------



## MadGear

Yeah I'm pretty happy with my IB-E as well. The only thing i dislike is that the heat pipes don't seem to be soldered that well onto the "contact plate". At least thats the case with my Silver Arrow as you can see in the attached image (first two heat pipes from the left).


----------



## doyll

Looks like it's only at the very end.
Can you slip a wire or anything into the gap?
What are your temps like?

I just looked at 4 Thermalright coolers and all are fully filled wit solder on base.


----------



## MadGear

Haven't tried that yet but my 4770k gets pretty hot on all cores when stressed in Prime95 (Blend) even at stock with 1.03V (already undervolted using offset, runs at 1.140V under load at stock). I run into the lower 70s (~24°C ambient) after an hour or so. I simply lack the balls to delid my CPU







In games (currently playing The Witcher 2) i have yet to exceed 55°C (Fans at 1000 RPM).

You think that this soldering issue could be part of the reason why my temps are that high? So far i have put the blame solely on my CPU.


----------



## doyll

Temps keep climbing for an hour or so? That indicates heat buildup inside of case resulting in higher temp of cooler intake air .. resulting in higher CPU temp. My systems reach peak them in minutes, like 2-4 minutss.


----------



## MadGear

Now that installed the TY-147 i feel slightly embarrassed. When I installed them and the noiselevel didn't drop i was shocked. It wasn't until i replugged the Fans a couple of times that i noticed that only one of the fans connected to the Y-cable is actually PWM controlled whereas the other fan is always running at max speed ... .
Oh well, maybe i can slightly reshape the TY-147s an use them as intake fans for my Define R4.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGear*
> 
> Now that installed the TY-147 i feel slightly embarrassed. When I installed them and the noiselevel didn't drop i was shocked. It wasn't until i replugged the Fans a couple of times that i noticed that only one of the fans connected to the Y-cable is actually PWM controlled whereas the other fan is always running at max speed ... .
> Oh well, maybe i can slightly reshape the TY-147s an use them as intake fans for my Define R4.


I don't understand. PWM have 4 pins / leads
pin-1 = ground
pin-2 = 12v power
pin-3 = rpm sensor from fan
pin-4 = PWM signal from motherboard.

Normally "Y" splitters have all 4 lead to one fan socket and 3 leads to the other. The 4th lead is pin-3, the rpm lead so only one fan supplies rpm signal to motherboard.









If this is the way your "Y" splitter is, than the problem is with the motherboard not regulating the PWM signal to regulate fan speed.


----------



## MadGear

It can't be my motherboard, otherwise the other fan would run at the same speed/loudness because its the same pwm signal. The cable looks perfectly fine from the outside, however at one end of the splitter the fan doesn't seem to receive the PWM signal resulting in it to always run at 12V.

Still surprising that even with one fan running at max rpm my temperatures didn't improve at all, guess i won't ever see an improvement until i delid my CPU (which might be never) even with such a potent air cooler.


----------



## doyll

I would suspect the "Y" splitter is the problem. Try pushing pin-4 in on "Y" splitter socket to see if fan then slows down. I assume fan works properly on other socket?

What is the temp inside of your case compared to room? Maybe case is running warmer than it should.


----------



## doyll

Here is Y splitter wire layout.


----------



## MadGear

Just received an answer by Thermalright Europe regarding the soldering on my IB-E. They said that this isn't that unusual and normally shouldn't affect performance of the cooler at all but they still offered me to replace the cooler for me which I'm probably going to accept, just in case.

About the splitter, i guess the pwm cable broke. Fans work perfectly fine on other sockets. But that issue will resolve itself because i need to send in everything, including the splitter.


----------



## doyll

Good news. Thanks for the update.

Please keep good records of stress testing cooler you have now and replacement so we can see if it does make any difference.


----------



## asfgbdnf

How much performance difference between IB-EXTREME and original SB-E EXTREME? The former has less number of fins, so performance impact is inevitable.


----------



## doyll

Silver Arrow IB-E is slightly better than Silver Arrow SB-E with what ever fan is used .. as long as they are both using same fans at same speeds.


----------



## alpsie

Guys, is it possible to swap the fans on the original silver arrow, with the fans for the SB-E version, I think the fans are called TY-143 ?


----------



## doyll

What fans do you have on your Silver Arrow? I believe you should have TY-140 fans now. They are exactly the same size and shape as TY-143.
 

To use the TY-143, you will need a PWM splitter with PSU power. They are 0.6amp each. If you can use one for the case exhaust behind cooler I suggest doing so and have it running on same PWM Splitter with PSU power. Doing so improves case temps by removing as much air as fans on cooler are moving through cooler.


----------



## alpsie

I´ve just looked on the fans, and they are indeed TY-140

Thank you for the suggestion about how to hook them up







I will need to look into this later, before I purchase the fans


----------



## krameriffic

Does anyone know if the legacy (original) Thermalright Silver Arrow can be mounted on a new socket 1150 motherboard? I just purchased an Asus Maximus 7 with a 4790k CPU and haven't figured out my final cooling solution, but I've been using the original SA for about 3 years on my socket 1366 i7 and I don't know if the mounting brackets/hole positioning are compatible.

Anyone tried this? Or is it time for a new cooler?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krameriffic*
> 
> Does anyone know if the legacy (original) Thermalright Silver Arrow can be mounted on a new socket 1150 motherboard? I just purchased an Asus Maximus 7 with a 4790k CPU and haven't figured out my final cooling solution, but I've been using the original SA for about 3 years on my socket 1366 i7 and I don't know if the mounting brackets/hole positioning are compatible.
> 
> Anyone tried this? Or is it time for a new cooler?


If your mount will not work on 1150, 1155, 1156 (all use the same mount) you need to get the
Venomous X BTK II universal mounting kit.
Part #: VX BTK II
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/accessories/vx_btk_2.html


----------



## krameriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> If your mount will not work on 1150, 1155, 1156 (all use the same mount) you need to get the
> Venomous X BTK II universal mounting kit.
> Part #: VX BTK II
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/accessories/vx_btk_2.html


Going on memory, that looks exactly like the one I used to mount on the 1366 socket in my current system. It also says its cross compatible between 1366 and 1150, which would indicate that they have the same hole configuration.

My only concern then would be RAM clearance. Currently I have the front fan adjusted upwards to sit on top of the nearest RAM stick, does anyone know if there are clearance issues on, say, the ASUS Maximus VII Hero or the Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krameriffic*
> 
> Going on memory, that looks exactly like the one I used to mount on the 1366 socket in my current system. It also says its cross compatible between 1366 and 1150, which would indicate that they have the same hole configuration.
> 
> My only concern then would be RAM clearance. Currently I have the front fan adjusted upwards to sit on top of the nearest RAM stick, does anyone know if there are clearance issues on, say, the ASUS Maximus VII Hero or the Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force?


The mounts are basically the same, but yours probably does not have the holes for 115x mounting. 1366 & 2011 mounting holes are about 80mm square, 775 is 72mm and 1150, 1155 & 1156 are about 75mm.

Here's cooler size and clearance specs.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487022/help-finding-a-capable-cpu-cooler/0_20#post_22205553

RAM clearance is dependent on RAM height. If you by RAM that is less than 35mm tall and case has 170mm CPU clearance you will be fine.
As long as RAM height - 5mm + fan size ≤ CPU clearance spec you will be fine.


----------



## krameriffic

Thanks for this. Another look at the docs that came with my SA indicates that it fits on the 1156, which is the same spacing as the 1155 and 1150. Some more research tells me that they should be cross compatible.


----------



## doyll

Yes, 1150, 1155 and 1156 all use the same mounting system.


----------



## pythonse

I need some replacement clips and the mounting pads for a ty-141. I thought I saw a link to some of these...thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Man I regret selling my Silver Arrow...I could cry


----------



## DeadSkull

Does anybody know where to get additional screws for SB-E? I'm talking about the six M3 L6 screws that you use to secure the anchoring mount and the mounting plate.

Thanks


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Does anybody know where to get additional screws for SB-E? I'm talking about the six M3 L6 screws that you use to secure the anchoring mount and the mounting plate.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried your local hardware store?
Or local nut & bolt store?


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Have you tried your local hardware store?
> Or local nut & bolt store?


I've tried Home Depot before, the store close to me doesnt carry those kind of screws.


----------



## doyll

Home Depot isn't a hardware store. It's a mass marketing super store selling everything from candy to lawn furniture. Any "hardware" is in bags of 3 to 300 pieces.

I'm talking about something like a True Value Hardware store that has an assortment of machine screws, nuts, etc. that they can match most any screw to. Worst case is you may need to cut it to the length you want.

A hobby shop for RC cars and planes would probably have them .. or know where you could get them.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Home Depot isn't a hardware store. It's a mass marketing super store selling everything from candy to lawn furniture. Any "hardware" is in bags of 3 to 300 pieces.
> 
> I'm talking about something like a True Value Hardware store that has an assortment of machine screws, nuts, etc. that they can match most any screw to. Worst case is you may need to cut it to the length you want.
> 
> A hobby shop for RC cars and planes would probably have them .. or know where you could get them.


Oh, I know a place. Harbor Freight should have this stuff.


----------



## doyll

Maybe, but that's not a real nut and bolt kind of place.


----------



## veryrarium

Oddly enough True Spirit 140 Power and 90M Rev A finally came out this month in my country (8 months after the international release),
but what's even more odd is that Silver Arrow ITX also came out in store today and no one seems to be talking about it here:
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/silverArrow_itx.html

http://www.dirac.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/saitx-size.jpg

http://www.gdm.or.jp/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/20141125_th_1024x768c.jpg

http://www.gdm.or.jp/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/20141125_th_1024x768d.jpg

http://www.gdm.or.jp/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/20141125_th_1024x768e.jpg

http://www.gdm.or.jp/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/20141125_th_1024x768f.jpg

http://www.gdm.or.jp/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/20141125_th_1024x768g.jpg

http://www.gdm.or.jp/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/20141125_th_1024x768h.jpg


----------



## doyll

I've only seen the Silver Arrow ITX online. It was originally made for a Chinese distributor to fit and show off the ROG color scheme .. hence the black & red fan. The outer two pipes of Silver Arrow SB-E had to be removed for Silver Arrow to clear the vertical power board right next to the socket on Asus ROG M6i & M7i motherboards. The black-nickel plating (on mounting hardware too) is a nice touch. It appears measurements are the same as Silver Arrow SB-E with the outer pipes removed.

The fan specs indicate it is like the new TY-147A 400-1300rpm range with different PWM : RPM curve.

Gotta love the black-nickel plating. It is being used on several Thermalright coolers like new Macho Zero, Macho BW Rev.B, Not sure if the TRUE Spirit 140 BW Rev.A is black nickel, but it does have black top and TY-147A fan. Some really nice things coming out of Thermalright.


----------



## kivx

Hello, guys.
I am a Thermalright Archon (The 1st generation) with one TY-140 user.
And I put the TY-140 for pulling and add a Enermax Vegas QUAD for pushing with full speed.

I have used Archon for 4 years and I wanna try new things.
Now I have to choose one between Silver Arrow IB-E, NH-D15, and NH-U14S, and I hope someone can help me with this.

My PC specification is my signature and I have several questions.

1. Can I use these two Dual Towers heatsink on my PC? I am worried about the ram height.


2. If both Silver Arrow IB-E and NH-D15 can fit my PC, can I have two fans both on pushing?

3. If there were no problems for these Dual Tower heatsink, which one is better?
I know NH-U14S is a single tower type, but if the performance deviation between this three is not significantly obvious, I may just choose NH-U14S because I won't have to remove my Ram cooler.

4. The most important question. Will I get a obvious decrease of my temperature if I change into one of these three heatsink?

I am a newbie of this forum and only searching for help.
Thank you guys.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivx*
> 
> Hello, guys.
> I am a Thermalright Archon (The 1st generation) with one TY-140 user.
> And I put the TY-140 for pulling and add a Enermax Vegas QUAD for pushing with full speed.
> 
> I have used Archon for 4 years and I wanna try new things.
> Now I have to choose one between Silver Arrow IB-E, NH-D15, and NH-U14S, and I hope someone can help me with this.
> 
> My PC specification is my signature and I have several questions.
> 
> 1. Can I use these two Dual Towers heatsink on my PC? I am worried about the ram height.
> 
> 
> 2. If both Silver Arrow IB-E and NH-D15 can fit my PC, can I have two fans both on pushing?
> 
> 3. If there were no problems for these Dual Tower heatsink, which one is better?
> I know NH-U14S is a single tower type, but if the performance deviation between this three is not significantly obvious, I may just choose NH-U14S because I won't have to remove my Ram cooler.
> 
> 4. The most important question. Will I get a obvious decrease of my temperature if I change into one of these three heatsink?
> 
> I am a newbie of this forum and only searching for help.
> Thank you guys.


I own both the Silver arrow and the D15 and have benched both. the Silver arrow beatout he D15 by 1.3c













Silver arrow also has a bit of adjustment for ram height because of the way the fans are attached. I was able to run Corsair Vengeance in all four DIMMS which is about the same height heatsinks as the ram you have pictured I also run the Arrow with three fans in push/push/pull towards the exhaust.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivx*
> 
> Hello, guys.
> I am a Thermalright Archon (The 1st generation) with one TY-140 user.
> And I put the TY-140 for pulling and add a Enermax Vegas QUAD for pushing with full speed.
> 
> I have used Archon for 4 years and I wanna try new things.
> Now I have to choose one between Silver Arrow IB-E, NH-D15, and NH-U14S, and I hope someone can help me with this.
> 
> My PC specification is my signature and I have several questions.
> 
> 1. Can I use these two Dual Towers heatsink on my PC? I am worried about the ram height.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If both Silver Arrow IB-E and NH-D15 can fit my PC, can I have two fans both on pushing?
> 
> 3. If there were no problems for these Dual Tower heatsink, which one is better?
> I know NH-U14S is a single tower type, but if the performance deviation between this three is not significantly obvious, I may just choose NH-U14S because I won't have to remove my Ram cooler.
> 
> 4. The most important question. Will I get a obvious decrease of my temperature if I change into one of these three heatsink?
> 
> I am a newbie of this forum and only searching for help.
> Thank you guys.


Your Archon is easily as good as if not better than NH-U14S and close to Silver Arrow IB-E & NH-D15. Both the NH-U14S and NH-D15 are running 1500rpm fans which helps them. Your Archon came with 1300rpm TY-140 and Silver Arrow IB-E has TY-141. Same performance but will idle at lower rpm. You could get the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme with it's TY-143 high performance 2500rpm / 130cfm fans. They idle at 650rpm and sound the same as your TY-140 up to 1300rpm .. but they just keep going up.









I've used / tested many of the top coolers and fans are a big part of performance increases. R1 Ultimate and NH-D15 are getting the lions share of publicity .. R1 deserves it, NH-D15 .. well, not so much. Thermalright is not as well known, but every bit as good. Their new Macho Zero / Macho Black Rev.B are exceptionally good, especially for their price. TRUE Spirit 140 Power as well .. and now the offset TRUE Spirit 140 BW Rev.A is following in the Silver Arrow IB-E and Archon IB-E footsteps with offset base for better PCIe socket clearance.


----------



## kivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I own both the Silver arrow and the D15 and have benched both. the Silver arrow beatout he D15 by 1.3c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver arrow also has a bit of adjustment for ram height because of the way the fans are attached. I was able to run Corsair Vengeance in all four DIMMS which is about the same height heatsinks as the ram you have pictured I also run the Arrow with three fans in push/push/pull towards the exhaust.


Thank you Red !!
You did help me with this and your pictures look awesome!!
The huge body of this kind of heatsinks is really attractive and amazing.

Now I know then Silver Arrow has a better performance than NH-D15.
I also read lots of reviews between Silver Arrow and Archon.
Now I only have two questions

First, can I get an apparent improvement in CPU temperature if I change from Archon to Silver Arrow?
Second, can Silver Arrow IB-E fit my G.Skill sniper RAM set?


----------



## kivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Your Archon is easily as good as if not better than NH-U14S and close to Silver Arrow IB-E & NH-D15. Both the NH-U14S and NH-D15 are running 1500rpm fans which helps them. Your Archon came with 1300rpm TY-140 and Silver Arrow IB-E has TY-141. Same performance but will idle at lower rpm. You could get the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme with it's TY-143 high performance 2500rpm / 130cfm fans. They idle at 650rpm and sound the same as your TY-140 up to 1300rpm .. but they just keep going up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used / tested many of the top coolers and fans are a big part of performance increases. R1 Ultimate and NH-D15 are getting the lions share of publicity .. R1 deserves it, NH-D15 .. well, not so much. Thermalright is not as well known, but every bit as good. Their new Macho Zero / Macho Black Rev.B are exceptionally good, especially for their price. TRUE Spirit 140 Power as well .. and now the offset TRUE Spirit 140 BW Rev.A is following in the Silver Arrow IB-E and Archon IB-E footsteps with offset base for better PCIe socket clearance.


Thank you, doyll.
Looks like R1 Ultimate is another good choice for me.
I will read its reviews and compare with silver arrow.
I also noticed the noise of Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme with 100% full speed.


----------



## doyll

The Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme is just that .. EXTREME!!







But how often do you push your cpu at 100% on all cores? I use TY-143 fans on coolers in almost all of my builds, but the rarely if ever spin faster than 1000-1100rpm. I find their PWM / rpm speed curve works very will with TY-140, TY-141, TY-147 (and now TY-147A) case fans. Here is a graph showing their respective rpm in a modified Define R2 case. At 100% load the TY-143s peaked at 1170rpm in 28c room.


----------



## kivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme is just that .. EXTREME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how often do you push your cpu at 100% on all cores? I use TY-143 fans on coolers in almost all of my builds, but the rarely if ever spin faster than 1000-1100rpm. I find their PWM / rpm speed curve works very will with TY-140, TY-141, TY-147 (and now TY-147A) case fans. Here is a graph showing their respective rpm in a modified Define R2 case. At 100% load the TY-143s peaked at 1170rpm in 28c room.


That looks good.
I think I won't always let my fans work at full speed.
I found your signature has a comparison of CPU cooler, and it did help me a lot.

So, in your experience, you recommend Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme?
I don't really want to buy R1 Ultimate and two TY-143 as well.
If I did this, I wouldn't know where should I use those XF140.

How about the PH-TC14PE in your signature?
looks not bad in both design and performance.


----------



## doyll

PH-TC14PE is one of the best. Along with Silver Arrow IB-E, NH-D15, R1, Dark Rock Pro 3, NH-D14, Silver Arrow SB-E, Archon IB-E, Macho BW Rev.B, Macho Zero, True Spirit 140 Power, NH-U14S, and on and on. In most cases the case air temp can be lowered 2-8c .. and that is as much or much more cooling than a better cooler will give, generally costs less, and lowers noise levels too.


----------



## kivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> PH-TC14PE is one of the best. Along with Silver Arrow IB-E, NH-D15, R1, Dark Rock Pro 3, NH-D14, Silver Arrow SB-E, Archon IB-E, Macho BW Rev.B, Macho Zero, True Spirit 140 Power, NH-U14S, and on and on. In most cases the case air temp can be lowered 2-8c .. and that is as much or much more cooling than a better cooler will give, generally costs less, and lowers noise levels too.


Ya, you are right.
I think my FT02 has done a great job to cool down my case temperature.
I may just keep digging for my favorite heatsink.

Thank you very much.


----------



## doyll

I ran some new TY-14x fan tests and added the new TY-147 A (has a different fan curve). I'll really like the new curve. Would love to see it on the TY-143.


----------



## veryrarium

Thanks for the measurement doyll. Looks like the graph of TY-147A's rpm vs PWM duty is almost exactly half of the graph of TY-143.


----------



## doyll

Indeed they are. I often build systems with the older TY-140 & TY-147 case fans and cooler .. or for more extreme cooling put TY-143s on on the cooler.


----------



## thyll

Hi, please someone can tell me if this cooler are compatible with the new x99 mobo or if it conflict with the video card in PCIe slot 1?
Thanks


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Hi, please someone can tell me if this cooler are compatible with the new x99 mobo or if it conflict with the video card in PCIe slot 1?
> Thanks


Silver Arrow SB-E or Silver Arrow IB-E?
Silver Arrow SB-E is 77.5mm center CPU toward PCIe sockets.
Silver Arrow IB-E is 68mm center CPU toward PCIe sockets because it has an offset base for better PCIe clearance


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Silver Arrow SB-E or Silver Arrow IB-E?
> Silver Arrow SB-E is 77.5mm center CPU toward PCIe sockets.
> Silver Arrow IB-E is 68mm center CPU toward PCIe sockets because it has an offset base for better PCIe clearance


I think the best cooler for the x99 board is the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme, but i don't know if it's compatible with serious mobo like the x99s xpower ac or the x99-e ws. Some one have this cooler wiht one of this mobo?


----------



## solsamurai

Hey all, still checking in here and there. If you've posted for inclusion in the club please PM and I will add you.

Thanks!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Hey all, still checking in here and there. If you've posted for inclusion in the club please PM and I will add you.
> 
> Thanks!


Good to see you are still out there.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Good to see you are still out there.


Yup yup. Work and life have been insane for me the last several months, but in a good way.


----------



## miklkit

I've been buying Christmas presents for everyone else and now it's time to buy something for me. I have been looking at the Silver Arrow IB-E extreme. I already have the Silverstone HE01.

Comparing them the SA is smaller and lighter but has 2 more heat pipes. The fans are about the same performance wise. So, would the SA be an upgrade or a sidegrade?


----------



## doyll

I really don't know as I don't have an HE01. But my gut tells me the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme is an upgrade. Better fans (plural) and quieter too.


And if you paint the housing black, the TY-143 looks sick! If you were to mask the top fin on each tower and paint it black too.....


We already know from independent testing the TY-14x series fans are as good or slightly better / quieter than NF-A14 & NF-A15 fans at same RPM


----------



## miklkit

1.2 cfm isn't much difference. Quieter? The fans I have are not too loud and then only at peak rpms (2026 rpm). The only time they go there is when stress testing. Most of the time they are inaudible or just noticeable. The noise they make is a low pitched hum, not a high pitched shriek like 120s like to do. So to me fans performance is pretty much a push.

I have no problem with the fan frame. That is fine. But the fan blades make me sick to my stomach. Is the fan itself removable? Could ty141 fans be mounted in that frame or I could mount the fans in pull-pull to hide the hideous things.

What about fin area? The HE01 has one thin tower and one thick tower while the IB-E has two thin towers? The IB-E does have 2 more heat pipes tho. Those extra heat pipes might come in handy with the AMD 9590, which likes to spike hard. But what is the consensus as to fin thickness?


----------



## doyll

True, 1.2cfm is not much difference.
The difference is
Thermalrigght specs. 130cfm and independent testing got 122.9cfm, only 5.7% below spec.
Silverstone spec. are 171cfm and independent testing got 121.5cfm, A whopping 29% below spec.

Fin area isn't as critical as how pipes are fitted in base and to fins. Thermalright coolers in general do better than most others. The new TRUE Spirit 140 Power and Rev.A perform very close to the top twin towers. A mate tested TRUE Spirit 140 Power and NH-D14 with TY-143 fans. If you haven't seen his results they might be of interest.
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=269339&highlight=true+spirit+140+power
Post #2 has results.

Like I said, I have not used or tested the HE01, so can't really say.


----------



## miklkit

Well, I bought the beast and just installed it. My case is a little on the small side by modern standards and it just barely fits. Maybe it touches the case, but I'm not sure.

Methinks I bought the wrong version because the offset to the side caused problems. Installed the way it is supposed to be installed resulted in negative clearance with the top of the case, so I reversed it. This means that the top PCI-E slot is definitely not useable anymore. It probably would be with a centered cooler. It also almost but not quite maybe touches the side cover.

Performance? It is too early to say for sure but so far it is a little quieter and an easy 5C hotter. Maybe letting the supplied TIM cure will help.


----------



## miklkit

1 day later and I 7Zipped a 10.7gb program. Temps went as high as 70.9C with ambient at 21C. For AMD this is scary hot!!!!

What happened is the fans never revved up. Most of the time they were at 800-900 rpm with a peak of 1483 rpm. They are connected to a molex/pwm adapter so volts is not the problem.

Earlier I ran IBT AVX and temps were lower and the fans got as high as 2300 rpm. This is not good.


----------



## doyll

Are all fans PWM? Because if they are being powered by a molex 12v source and are not PWM they would be running full speed.

Also, 14 is probably too many fans on a single PWM signal. Motherboard PWM headers are not designed with strong enough PWM control for more than 6-10 fans. Sometimes even less. For example some Corsair PWM fans with not work properly with 3 or 4 fan on a PWM header.

How about starting a thread for this problem. It more of a fan control / airflow problem than an issue with your cooler.


----------



## miklkit

???????? What are you talking about? ?????????????????

I was talking about the 2 fans on the cooler itself. That is all.

There are a total of 4 case fans. They always run at 1500 rpm or 100%.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> ???????? What are you talking about? ?????????????????
> 
> I was talking about the 2 fans on the cooler itself. That is all.
> 
> There are a total of 4 case fans. They always run at 1500 rpm or 100%.


Now you say 1500rpm
In previous post you said:
Quote:


> What happened is the fans never revved up. Most of the time they were at 800-900 rpm with a peak of 1483 rpm. They areconnected to a molex/pwm adapter so volts is not the problem.


How can they change speed / never rev up if they are getting 12v power?

My bad on the 14 fans.


----------



## miklkit

Too much New Years cheer?

The 4 case fans are always running at 1500 rpm. All 4 of them are plugged into the mobo. 2 of them are always at 100% by default and I set the other 2 to run at 100% too. Like that the loudest noise is air whooshing through the filters.

I was discussing the Thermalright fans only. A molex/pwm splitter comes with the SA, but since one was already installed I just unplugged the HE01 fans when uninstalling it and plugged in the SA fans after the SA was installed.

Is it normal for these fans to rev up slowly? If not, then I will have to dig around looking for a loose connection/ broken wire somewhere.


----------



## doyll

Don't know which Silver Arrow IB-E you have so not sure if you have TY-143 or TY-141 fans TY-143 is 660-2500rpm and TY-141 is 660-1300rpm. The Extreme version with TY-143 fans has a PWM splitter with PSU power because of the power requirement of the 2500rpm fans. Originally you said you were getting the Extreme, but ....

Post #27 shows independent airlfow testing and RPM at PWM signal specs. Post #31 shows rpm to noise level on TC14PE
http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/20_20


----------



## miklkit

Extreme with ty143 fans. It came with a splitter but I already had one installed, so used it. These fans idle at 680 rpm and I have seen 2300 rpm while running IBT AVX, but it takes them a looong time to get there.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Extreme with ty143 fans. It came with a splitter but I already had one installed, so used it. These fans idle at 680 rpm and I have seen 2300 rpm while running IBT AVX, but it takes them a looong time to get there.


It is not the fans that are taking a long time, it's our heat to PWM signal curve. You need to adjust it so fans speed up more as CPU heat increases. Also keep in mind these fans move twice as much air as normal fan do .. meaning your case fans have to supply twice as much air to them and remove twice as much air from them / cooler to keep the case cool and insure the cooler is getting air at or close to room temperature.

If you look at the RPM graph of the TY-143 compared to the 1300rpm fans you can see they speed up and run at higher speed progressing to higher speeds in direct ratio to what the 1300rpm fans do. Difference is they end up at 2500rpm when the 1300rpm fans end at 1300rpm.


----------



## miklkit

I am already used to and have the case set up for fans that are within 1.2 cfm of the ty143 fans. The bios is already set up so that the ty143s should hit 100% at 60C.

I have taken the covers off and checked everything again and found some looseness in the molex connecter. Just tried it again and the ty143s rev up better. Not fast, but not so slow as before.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I am already used to and have the case set up for fans that are within 1.2 cfm of the ty143 fans. The bios is already set up so that the ty143s should hit 100% at 60C.
> 
> I have taken the covers off and checked everything again and found some looseness in the molex connecter. Just tried it again and the ty143s rev up better. Not fast, but not so slow as before.


You had the setup for the HE01, which should be similar to Silver Arrow, but it is not the same, and the same applies to the FHP-141 fans compared to TY-143.

If the TY-143 fans are not spinning at full speed when CPU gets hot you need to figure out why .. and it is most likely the PWM splitter you are using and/or your temp to percent of PWM signal curve causing the problem.

I have no idea how they compare in rpm at same PWM signal.

What is the cooler intake air temp at idle and at full load? Cooler intake air temp is the most important air temp. The difference between it and room ambient determines how well the system is cooling.


----------



## miklkit

I just tested the intake air temps.

room ambient = 73F or 22.777C

Intake at idle = 73F or 22.777C

intake at full load = 73F or 22.777C

The cpu was running at 59C with spikes to 62C which is high, and the fans only hit 2100 rpm. At that temp they should have been running at almost max rpm. The splitter is from Gelid and looks better than the one that came with the SA, but it will get changed out anyway. The bios settings are all pegged to the max.


----------



## miklkit

So I changed the splitter and got goofy rpm readings at idle, like 0 rpms then bouncing back to 680 rpm. Under load it seems to read ok though.

Then resorted to software for fan controls and now am getting the full 2600 rpms. Temps are down and stability is up! Would you believe 55C @ 1.55 vcore?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I just tested the intake air temps.
> 
> room ambient = 73F or 22.777C
> 
> Intake at idle = 73F or 22.777C
> 
> intake at full load = 73F or 22.777C
> 
> The cpu was running at 59C with spikes to 62C which is high, and the fans only hit 2100 rpm. At that temp they should have been running at almost max rpm. The splitter is from Gelid and looks better than the one that came with the SA, but it will get changed out anyway. The bios settings are all pegged to the max.


Not case intake air temp.
COOLER intake air temp. The temperature of the air GOING INTO COOLER.
I know without a doubt it is not the same as the room temp.


----------



## miklkit

Sheesh! The temperature is taken from inside the case. It is not the best setup but it seems to work. Here is the face of the old thermometer, the probe hanging down into the case, and the room temperature according to the atomic clock. They seem to be in agreement. Oh, the system is idling.

The case fans all have blue leds and you can see 2 of them in the probe pic.


----------



## doyll

Would appear the thermometers are not calibrated the same.









I assumed when you said "_The cpu was running at 59C with spikes to 62C_" it was workikng, not idling. If you have CPU at 59c at idle, the cooler is most likely not seated properly.

Probe is almost touching the back of optial dirve?

No cooler intake fan? Cooler fans are push / push?

Top fan is intake blowing air at a right angle in front of Silver Arrow-IB-E?


----------



## miklkit

Not calibrated the same? I can't vouch for the accuracy of the wall clock but the industrial thermometer should be accurate.

When it was doing that it was running IBT AVX at very high and the TIM had not cured yet.

No. It is well behind it with the tip over the front of the video card. The angle of the camera makes it look close than it is.

The SA fans are in pull/pull. The top intake is blowing down and then its air is pulled into the cooler. There is another intake fan sitting on top of the optical drive behind a foam filter blowing directly at the cooler. A third fan is centered on the video card so some of its air flows over the top of it into the cooler. The fourth fan blows on the hard drives and then supplied the video card. This case has the old fashioned free flowing hard drive bays.


----------



## doyll

Room, interior case, CPU temps were all taken at same time? 59c is not bad at full load.


----------



## miklkit

All pics were taken within a minute of each other while the system was idling. Now that the TIM has cured I am seeing 55-56C in IBT AVX very high.


----------



## doyll

And side cover open?


----------



## miklkit

Eh? No. That ruins the air flow through the case. If you think the temps are too low then you can take cheer in an IBT run I did this morning where the heater kicked in while it was running and the floor vent started blowing hot air into the front of the case. It was running at 60C before I could cover up the vent and it never got back below 58C.

But it does run like this. Good case air flow really helps. Here are a couple of screenies. One is the 8350 with this SA and the other is the 9590 at stock clocks with the HE01.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Back to air cooling...I betrayed Thermalright though, exchanged my i7 3820 and faulty x79-ud3 for an fx8120 with a CM V8 cooler xD
Who'd say?
Feels good to have a heavy chunk of metal hanging from your motherboard though, H60 was so bad, my CM Glacer died on me after 2 months, and my X79 Xeon cooler sucked.
Anyway, random air cooling rant guys...








Hope to be back in the Thermalright camp soon.


----------



## doyll

@ ivanlabrie
You better be!

The new TRUE Spirit 140 Rev.A and of course the TRUE Spirit 140 Power are quite good. Also the Macho Zero / Macho Rev. B and Archon IB-E and Silver Arrow IB-E are good too. They are all good !


----------



## ivanlabrie

I know...but no $$$ yet, this was free and got some money from the exchange.
I'll be back one day, I promise. Thermalright ftw


----------



## doyll

Was just looking at the new Silver Arrow ITX Basically the same as Silver Arrow SB-E with 1 pipe removed from each side with smaller base to match.


----------



## Amph

so the diffrence between the standard sb-e/ib-e and their extreme version it's only in the fans?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> so the diffrence between the standard sb-e/ib-e and their extreme version it's only in the fans?


That is correct.

Silver Arrow SB-E has one each, 74cfm 1300rpm TY-141 & 84cfm 1100rpm TY-150 fans.
Silver Arrow IB-E has two 74cfm 1300rpm TY-141 fans
Both Extreme versions have two 130cfm 2500rpm TY-143 fans.

All have same noise and performance up to 1300rpm
Extreme versions just have more airflow & cooling from 1300rpm up to 2500rpm


----------



## Amph

how they perform? i assume there is no need to get the extreme, if we are talking about 1c difference as usual...

also it's seemt that TY-141 is more silent, atleast it say so in their website, although the red fan has a better look : )


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> how they perform? i assume there is no need to get the extreme, if we are talking about 1c difference as usual...
> 
> also it's seemt that TY-141 is more silent, atleast it say so in their website, although the red fan has a better look : )


The Extreme is 5-8c better.

The TY-141 sounds about the same as TY-140, 147 and 147 A at same rpm .. and so does the TY-143. But when TY-143 is used at speeds above 1300rpm (the maximum speed of the others) it will get progressively louder.

Problem is many reviewers are not monitoring the temperature of air going into cooler and are instead using the temp of air in the room. The TY-143 fan moves almost twice as much air as a normal fan. and if system is not adjusted to move twice as much air the case air heats up and cooler is forced to use the heated air to supply cooler. Obviously if the air in going into cooler is hotter the CPU is hotter too.







.. But the room is still the same temperature.









Performance in reviews is also dependent on hot much heat the CPU is generating. If it is not pushing the coolers being tested to their limits we will not see much difference in performance.

Example:
An i7 980x stock will give almost identical numbers for NH-D14, NH-D15, Silver Arrow, TRUE Spirit, R1 Ultimate, etc. but if the 980x is OC'ed to 4.2GHz the NH-D15, Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme (fan will give near identicial performance form 1300-2500rpm) and R1 will cool better than NH-D14, etc. And if we can get it to 4.5GHz my money would be on the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme being the best, but also louder as fans need to run faster.


----------



## Amph

5-8 is a lot but that's at what rpm? i don't want a louder cooler

if i understood this correctly, those 5-8 degree are showing up only when you run it above 1300, so 1300-2500 rpm, and this will cost you the silent part


----------



## miklkit

I just want to state that with mine as the fans come up to full speed they develop an atonal harmonic that is annoying. But this only happens when stress testing at 1.55 vcore and in normal use they rarely get noisier than the case fans.


----------



## doyll

I use TY-143 fans all the time. My systems run 1000-1200rpm 99% of their life, but the few times I play with overclocking or have extremely hot days they have ran as fast as 2300rpm.









As miklkit says. rarely get loud. But sure is nice to have the reserve if / when needed.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I use TY-143 fans all the time. My systems run 1000-1200rpm 99% of their life, but the few times I play with overclocking or have extremely hot days they have ran as fast as 2300rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As miklkit says. rarely get loud. But sure is nice to have the reserve if / when needed.


Hey Doyll, thanks for your post on Hardfourm, I am personally deciding between this and the Noctua, I only have about 165-168mm in height to play with in my Lian Li case. Fan wise, could I just continue to use the 120mm fans I used from my Ultra 120 Extreme build? I like the SilenX fans since they push a lot of air with minimal noise, or would I be better off with the stock fans?

Also, do you guys have a preference on what would be the best cooler for me for my X99 Rampage V Extreme + 5930K? I plan to do some heavy O/C I am using SilenX IXtrema fans. I have one that pumps out 90CFM and the other that can do 72CFM
http://www.silenx.com/quiet.fans.asp?sku=ixp-76-18


----------



## doyll

The TY-140 series fans are some of the best. They are quiet and move lots of air. Everyone raves about Noctua fans being quiet and moving air. Well, TY-140 series fans are just as good if not slightly better


----------



## traianescu

i am wondering, using the same single fan (the one from the itx version), silver arrow ib-e will perform better than silver arrow itx ? 2 more pipes are better (ib-e) or itx version is designed better ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traianescu*
> 
> i am wondering, using the same single fan (the one from the itx version), silver arrow ib-e will perform better than silver arrow itx ? 2 more pipes are better (ib-e) or itx version is designed better ?


Very good question!








I know the fan on the ITX is the TY-149, slightly different than the TY-147A with 300-1300rpm and 74cfm airflow .. and TY-147 and TY-141. The TY-149 has a little lower CFM, but has higher mmH2O. End result is it move the same to slightly more air through cooler than the other fans.

My guess is with the single fan the difference would be negligible.
Guess I need to get a Silver Arrow ITX and test it out.


----------



## traianescu

well.. i am getting crazy for a cpu cooler.. i have the lian li pc-v359 case with asrock z97e-itx.. for i7 4790k i need a good cooler, but not to cover all the mitx motherboard.. the case's clearance is 160 mm, but i am able to mount higher the cover.. so, right now i'm trying to understand which one cools better, ib-e or itx version.. i think the same depth have the archon, too..

btw, doyll, please, do you have the draw/measurements of prolimatech genesis ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traianescu*
> 
> well.. i am getting crazy for a cpu cooler.. i have the lian li pc-v359 case with asrock z97e-itx.. for i7 4790k i need a good cooler, but not to cover all the mitx motherboard.. the case's clearance is 160 mm, but i am able to mount higher the cover.. so, right now i'm trying to understand which one cools better, ib-e or itx version.. i think the same depth have the archon, too..
> 
> btw, doyll, please, do you have the draw/measurements of prolimatech genesis ?


I think I do, but I'm not at home to check my files. If I don't get back to you tomorrow please remind me.


----------



## traianescu

thank you, i'll ask you again tomorrow









i am still searching around info about silver arrow itx.. or there are better solution with single fan ? archon, megahalems ?


----------



## MicroCat

Here's the TechPowerUp Review of the SilverArrow ITX - of course they didn't test it on a ROG series board. ;-)

Sure looks pretty - too bad it's hideously expensive in my part of the world.


----------



## traianescu

.. and here are the measurements from ocaholic

in Germany the price is around 70 euro.. it's not bad as price, but i'm not sure if there is nothing else better with the same depth (100 mm)


----------



## doyll

One test shows ITX as good as top air, other shows it several degrees warmer. Problem with data from both of those reviews is their testing is not using the actual air temperature going into the cooler. Using room temperature is like going into the kitchen and looking at the thermometer to find out what the temperature is in your bedroom .. might be the same, but probably not.
I would love to see the Silver Arrow IB-E design modified like the Silver Arrow ITX is to the SB-E


----------



## traianescu

seems itx version it's better than many other thermalright coolers, overclocked too











is it this a serious test ? the link is here


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traianescu*
> 
> seems itx version it's better than many other thermalright coolers, overclocked too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it this a serious test ? the link is here


Sorry, but there is much missing data in the testing specifications and procedures to know how accurate .. or in-accurated .. these temperatures are.

Test system:


Test conditions:
Quote:


> All test coolers are of course still taken in closed cabinets under the microscope, to deliver realistic possible values. ...
> ... The maximum temperature reached all four cores will be averaged and then deducted from the ambient temperature. The determined delta K values can be found in the respective tables. By differentiated measurement, the system is quite independent of the ambient temperature. If a Delta-K measured above 70 ° C, the test is failed.
> 
> All tests are performed with two different fan voltages, with 7 and 12V. During the operation of passive cooling constructions provide only the three 140mm case fan from NZXT for fresh air. These are throttled at regular tests at 5V and run at about 630RPM.
> 
> The volume of the test candidates is even in the installed state and one external - stand alone - recorded. So it can be determined quickly whether the cooler or the supplied fan the volume level of the entire system raises or whether the housing absorbs the additional noise and this stands out only in the single test. Both measurements are made at a distance of 50cm.


"Realistic possible values" are only "realistic" in their test system .. or one exactly like it.
Using a case with different coolers is not just testing the coolers, but testing a system with different coolers. It only shows us how well the coolers perform in the system they are tested in .. and how many of us have the same system they are using here?

Nothing about how or where the baseline temperature used to calculate the Delta-K is monitored. Is it actual cooler intake air temp or the temperature in the room? _*Room air temperature is not the same as cooler intake air temperature.*_ Cooler intake air temperature usually changes with cooler changes, and the CPU load / fan speed .. room air temperature usually stays the same.

I can show you data of cooler intake temp changing 5-8 when bench testing or inside an open case when fan speed and CPU load change.


----------



## MicroCat

The good news, at least for those us thinking of cooling a 2500k in a Maximus iV with a 280x and putting it in a case of unknown origins with 3 NZXT fans of dubious efficiency with unknown intake temp, is that they display the delta values over ambient rather than absolute temps, so we can compare within their test results. So, that's something to conjecture about. ;-)

Still...more data points to grist in our thermal mills. Unfortunate that no single site has the time and resources to measure across various platforms including hotplate simulators with normalized and published intake temps.

Anyhow, if we had absolutely accurate, context-independent data for everything, it would take the fun out out of discovering, evaluating and tweaking cooling products for ourselves. I feel the appeal of building a personal computing system is the personal part. So many options and compromises and we get to choose which ones to make.

Edit: Need to add, making our choices only after wasting dozens of hours scouring the net for (mis)information.


----------



## doyll

But if reviewers would all use the cooler intake air temperature at least we would be able to try and recreate the cooling results.


----------



## traianescu

which one online magazine have the "most realistic" benchmarks ?


----------



## miklkit

It's even worse for us AMD FX users as there is nothing I can take from that chart. 1.4 volts? That is nothing! Only 3 weak fans? Put an FX in that case and push 1.5 volts through it and all of those coolers will hit 70C within a minute.


----------



## traianescu

for example, how about this test: http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/air-cooling/dissipatori/1581-recensione-phanteks-ph-tc12ls-e-ph-tc14s.html?showall=&start=8

is it phanteks tc14s really so close to silver arrow ib-e ??


----------



## doyll

More unrealistic test results.


----------



## traianescu

well, doyll, what do you like then ?


----------



## doyll

All of the top tier coolers are good.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> All of the top tier coolers are good.


What's a 'top tier' again?


----------



## doyll

Only the top 10% in cooling ability .. or is it top 5%? I can't remember.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Only the top 10% in cooling ability .. or is it top 5%? I can't remember.


B-b-but, it's overclock.net, we're only interested in the top 1% as authoritatively tested by....uh-oh....


----------



## miklkit

Now that you opened up that can of worms, let's go fishing.









I say the fans are more important than the heat sink. If it doesn't have TY-143 or FHP-141 fans on it, then it is tier 2.


----------



## MicroCat

I want to agree, because I'm a big fan of great fans, but imo, it's the combo and balance of many parts that makes the top 5%. Put the TY-143 (with duct tape and staples) on a stock Intel heatsink - a 212 with a single Yate Loon would beat that combo handily. Ok, extreme comparison, but the best coolers have the best of everything, fans, sink, base, mount. Every part of a cooler is more important than any other part.


----------



## doyll

I do agree the TY-143 is an outstanding fan. I have not used the FHP14, but if I had a couple they would be on my original Silver Arrow.








MC is correct, no part of cooler system is greater than the whole.
That said the best coolers right now appear to be
Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme (TY-143 makes the difference)
NH-D15 (fans are better than other Noctua cooler fans, but not hi-performance)
PH-TC14PE (fans are good, but not high performance)
Problem is I know of no more comprehensive testing than this one .. but Silver Arrow SB-E used is not Extreme .. and many other top tier coolers are missing. NH-D15 out-performs both SA SB-E & TC14PE, but it's the fans. It has 1500rpm fans to their 1100-1300rpm fans. NF-A15 @ 1500rpm is moving 89cfm compared to TY-141 @ 1300rpm moving 79cfm & PH-F140HP @ 1200rpm moving 79cfm .. 10cfm make a difference.


----------



## traianescu

i am trying to choose between silver arrow itx and thermalright true spirit 140 BW Rev A.. the 140 seems thinner than itx, but i have 2 doubts - does it have a good ram clearance ?
also, as my cpu on the board is far from the pci slot (mitx asrock z97e-itx) it is possible to mount the 140 rotated by 180 degrees, to put it closer to the pci ? or as it it designed, rotated by 180 degrees gives different temperature results ?

doyll ? as i know you had this cooler...

PS -- oops, my fault... i will post it again on its own thread


----------



## miklkit

That is a good chart, but it does not include either of the two coolers I use.







Both of which should beat the Corsairs and the HE01 is a little better than the IBE-E extreme.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is a good chart, but it does not include either of the two coolers I use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of which should beat the Corsairs and the HE01 is a little better than the IBE-E extreme.


Is it? I don't have the HE01 so I can't do a comparison test, but I _ass_umed the IB-E Extreme would be at least as good if not a little better than HE01.


----------



## miklkit

They are close and a lot depends on little things like:

Silver Arrow does best with a lapped CPU and thin silver TIM.

HE01 does best with an unlapped CPU and ICDiamond TIM.

Motherboard used. These things are so big that where the CPU socket is positioned makes a difference and the SA has problems getting a good flat mount on the Sabertooth, which affects temps.

Fan mounting: The fans on the SA are not adjustable up or down while the fans on the HE01 are. This not only makes it easier to fit in but the center fan can be mounted lower to blow some air across the motherboard directly into the VRMs. This helps the overheating Sabertooth.

Did you know that the HE01 is a lot heavier than the SA even with it having two more heat pipes? Lots more fins.

Overall in my case the HE01 runs 1-3C cooler and that does make a difference when you are running on the ragged edge. I had hoped that the 2 extra heat pipes on the SA would make a difference with the big FX CPU.

PS: They have been off and on two different boards with two different CPUs (lapped and unlapped) and different TIM.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> They are close and a lot depends on little things like:
> 
> Silver Arrow does best with a lapped CPU and thin silver TIM.
> 
> HE01 does best with an unlapped CPU and ICDiamond TIM.
> 
> Motherboard used. These things are so big that where the CPU socket is positioned makes a difference and the SA has problems getting a good flat mount on the Sabertooth, which affects temps.
> 
> Fan mounting: The fans on the SA are not adjustable up or down while the fans on the HE01 are. This not only makes it easier to fit in but the center fan can be mounted lower to blow some air across the motherboard directly into the VRMs. This helps the overheating Sabertooth.
> 
> Did you know that the HE01 is a lot heavier than the SA even with it having two more heat pipes? Lots more fins.
> 
> Overall in my case the HE01 runs 1-3C cooler and that does make a difference when you are running on the ragged edge. I had hoped that the 2 extra heat pipes on the SA would make a difference with the big FX CPU.
> 
> PS: They have been off and on two different boards with two different CPUs (lapped and unlapped) and different TIM.


Have you checked the air temp going into cooler? This is usually different with different coolers and sometimes just changing fans.


----------



## miklkit

Yes I have a thermometer in there and monitor temps. This was all done over the winter when it was cool anyway. It isn't too noticeable in that pic but the SA had to be slid forward on the CPU in order to fit in and covers the first ram stick.


----------



## doyll

Nice looking system.








I only asked because if the air temp into one cooler is 2-4c different, then CPU temp will be the same 2-4c different.


----------



## miklkit

Thanks. That was the 5ghz layout. It looks a little different now at 4.9ghz but I really like how the foam air filters keep it nice and clean inside.

I made and recorded many runs over a period of weeks so they all average out. I just counted and have 56 runs recorded. That should be a decent data base.


----------



## Deluxe

So I decided to clean up my machine today, replace cooling paste, un-dust the heatsinks etc.
While I love Thermalright and I've used many of their coolers since the SK-6, I do wish they would make the bottom perfectly flat..
I just can't get the heatsink to touch the entire CPU, so one part will always be hotter than the other.
I feel I miss a lot of potential from this cooler, i've sanded my TRUE down once but CBA doing that again with my Silver Arrow.

If I will replace the SA, it won't be another Thermalright, and that is a shame because I really like them.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> So I decided to clean up my machine today, replace cooling paste, un-dust the heatsinks etc.
> While I love Thermalright and I've used many of their coolers since the SK-6, I do wish they would make the bottom perfectly flat..
> I just can't get the heatsink to touch the entire CPU, so one part will always be hotter than the other.
> I feel I miss a lot of potential from this cooler, i've sanded my TRUE down once but CBA doing that again with my Silver Arrow.
> 
> If I will replace the SA, it won't be another Thermalright, and that is a shame because I really like them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not understanding your pic of CPU. Is that supposed to be the TIM print? If so , which part is the TIM and which is not? Also TIM are you using, how are you applying it, and what is your mounting procedure?

Reason I ask is to get a TIM print resembling that requires doing something drastically wrong when installing the cooler. Like not getting TIM applied correctly, not keeping the cooler flat on the CPU, tightening one side of crossbar much more the other instead of alternating taking 1 turn on each side until tight.

I've probably installed upward to a thousand coolers over the years .. well over a hundred Thermalright coolers and never had that kind of a TIM print. Well, there was one time when one side of cooler was setting on a motbo heatsink that looked something like that.


----------



## pythonse

doyll is correct..this is something ur doing wrong. I would guess its the way u r putting the paste on. I always put a small pea sized blob in the middle of the cpu and push down and twist the cooler from side to side a couple of times..never had an issue,on a side note what were ur temps (what cpu do u have).


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I'm not understanding your pic of CPU. Is that supposed to be the TIM print? If so , which part is the TIM and which is not? Also TIM are you using, how are you applying it, and what is your mounting procedure?
> 
> Reason I ask is to get a TIM print resembling that requires doing something drastically wrong when installing the cooler. Like not getting TIM applied correctly, not keeping the cooler flat on the CPU, tightening one side of crossbar much more the other instead of alternating taking 1 turn on each side until tight.
> 
> I've probably installed upward to a thousand coolers over the years .. well over a hundred Thermalright coolers and never had that kind of a TIM print. Well, there was one time when one side of cooler was setting on a motbo heatsink that looked something like that.


Yes, it's the TIM print. Left side is where the TIM was pushed at apparently, right side has good contact.
I mount by screwing both sides equally. (3 spins one side, 3 spins other side, repeat)
TIM is applied as a cross. Using AS3.

Something like this:


----------



## pythonse

never have I seen anyone apply it that way or give advice to do so..try googling how to apply the paste CORRECTLY


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pythonse*
> 
> never have I seen anyone apply it that way or give advice to do so..try googling how to apply the paste CORRECTLY


No need to google, i know of the other way and I used to it that way, shouldn't make a difference though.
Reason I do that is because the socket 2011 CPU's have quite a big heatspreader, and AS3 is quite thick to spread. (edit: I just read the label, it's AS5 actually)

Cross method is fine, you can find enough on the web about it.
Old vid but still relevant:


----------



## pythonse

cross method is best used with silicone based..as5 is not silicone based. ive been building computers for 15+ years and ive never taken my heatsink off and seen anything that resembles what u have posted. im offering u some advice as to why it MAY be doing that..doesn't mean im right or wrong..just an opinion.


----------



## doyll

TIM pushing out is not a problem. Best heat transfer is metal to metal. TIM is used to fill void between the metal surfaces.
What surprises me is not sign of any being pushed out.
What does the bottom of your cooler look like?

AS3 is no longer being made, but was not a bad TIM. Maybe a degree ro two warmer at most.

I'm assuming the cooler base is convex one way and near flat the other. What is the surface shape of CPU like?

The convex base of cooler normally performs better than a perfectly flat base because CPU IHS are not perfectly flat and often a little low in the middle. As processor chips are in center area of IHS this is where direct contact is the most important.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pythonse*
> 
> never have I seen anyone apply it that way or give advice to do so..try googling how to apply the paste CORRECTLY


I think we will have to agree to disagree. Using tghe 'X' method is definitely not INCORRECT .. but you are INCORRECTLY saying it is. Seems you might benefit from a little googling and reading up on different ways of installing coolers and what their results are.









Even a happy face application works fine.








https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/#SpreadResults


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pythonse*
> 
> cross method is best used with silicone based..as5 is not silicone based. ive been building computers for 15+ years and ive never taken my heatsink off and seen anything that resembles what u have posted. im offering u some advice as to why it MAY be doing that..doesn't mean im right or wrong..just an opinion.


But saying it was done INCORRECTLY says you think it was done wrong .. and that opinion is WRONG.


----------



## miklkit

In my last posts here I mentioned that I had trouble with the SA on one motherboard because a fan was hitting things and not letting it sit flat. It appears that this is what is happening here as well.


----------



## doyll

@Deluxe
The 71c-79c is not too extreme, but not great either. Do you have a couple minute temperature graph at full load you could post|? This would let us see how much of the highest temps are spikes verus steady load temps.

Sure would be nice to find a low priced pressure sensitive paper to use for testing cooler to IHS contact and pressure.

Like this


----------



## Deluxe

These are the temps i'm getting in Prime, and i've been running like this for about a year now.
If that seems fine, i'll just leave it as it is. Keep in mind it's an overclocked 6-core with HT.
Idles around 40-50.

I am currently in the process of lowering my vcore, back then I was lazy and just stuck to 1.35.
Testing 1.3 currently, and that seems stable too.


----------



## doyll

Deluxe
Post before your last answers your last. Hope that's not too confusing.









What is the temp of air going into your cooler? I ask because the airflow to cooler is often 10-15c more than room temp. If this is true in your case (no pun) we can probably tune up your case airflow to lower that to 2-4c difference. Link in my sig to "Ways to Better Cooling" has a some posts about how to monitor temps and setup better case airflow.


----------



## Deluxe

room temp is 22c, my airflow is fine, unless I start replacing fans with crazy high rpm fans theres nothing i can optimize there.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> room temp is 22c, my airflow is fine, unless I start replacing fans with crazy high rpm fans theres nothing i can optimize there.


Optimizing airflow is not about how much are the fans blow. It's all about removing the components heated exhaust and supplying cool air to the component intakes. Do whatever you want, but tuning the airflow usually make s significant difference in temperature.

For example when one of the better reviewers started monitoring his cooler intake and room ambient he fournd the cooler intake was 10-11c warmer. I routinely build systems with no more than 2-4c change from room to component. That means 6-8c lower component temperatures.


----------



## pythonse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I think we will have to agree to disagree. Using tghe 'X' method is definitely not INCORRECT .. but you are INCORRECTLY saying it is. Seems you might benefit from a little googling and reading up on different ways of installing coolers and what their results are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a happy face application works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/#SpreadResults


ur quoting a 3 year old article...like I said I have never seen any of my heatsink patterns look like that..i was trying to be nice so ill be more direct..this problem u have is in fact caused by u and the way u have applied the paste. I got an idea instead of wasting everyones time try another method of application..ill bet any amount of money the coverage is more uniform and u get better results. put a pea sized drop in the very middle of the cpu and then press down and turn ur heatsink a couple of times...then lift up and see ur pattern..take a picture and post it. your initial post is blaming thermalrights product! *****...wow,funny no one else is having this problem but you


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pythonse*
> 
> ur quoting a 3 year old article...like I said I have never seen any of my heatsink patterns look like that..i was trying to be nice so ill be more direct..this problem u have is in fact caused by u and the way u have applied the paste. I got an idea instead of wasting everyones time try another method of application..ill bet any amount of money the coverage is more uniform and u get better results. put a pea sized drop in the very middle of the cpu and then press down and turn ur heatsink a couple of times...then lift up and see ur pattern..take a picture and post it. your initial post is blaming thermalrights product! *****...wow,funny no one else is having this problem but you


My only problem here is you acting out without even being able to keep track of who has the seating problem or what the causes may be.

Yes, the article is 3 years old .. most of the TIMs out there have been in use a lot longer than 3 years .. as has the "art" of mounting coolers and getting good TIM prints ..including AS5 which has been in use for more than 12 years.

You are also incorrect about who has a problem. You can't even keep track of who has the seating problem. My initial post is assistance for Deluxe who has the seating problem. I think Thermalright has many of the best coolers made and use more Thermalright coolers than any other brand .. mountt a cooler at least once a week in a new build or on the test system .. and have for years.

I have no seating problem but you have a problem with who does have the problem .. and is a problem here.

I have posted information and data to back it up.

You post your thoughts and accusations but no data supporting anything.

@miklkit posted that he has had similar problems before .. and what he found the problem to be.

It is you who is wasting everyones' time.

The problem is not how the TIM was applied, but how to get cooler mounted / seated on the IHS properly.

Your seem to think you know everything while everyone else knows nothing .. and I"m willing to bet the doghouse you don't realize how little you do know.


----------



## pythonse

oops sorry it was obviously an oversight. everything else I stated I stand by..btw ur doghouse isn't worth much so u have nothing to lose. him blaming thermalright for his issue is ludicrous...and that article u posted isn't worth anything either as the X style of application is better suited for silicone based tim...I didn't post any proof or backing up because I don't need to but here ya go






let me know if u need any further proof or backing up..


----------



## miklkit

This guy makes rocks look smart.









FYI I put the silver stuff on the heat sink. Smear it all over using the spatula thing that comes in the package. Then I smear it some more, getting it as thin and as smooth as possible. Then the heat sink is set on the CPU and twisted this way and that until it is positioned nice and flat. Only then is the clamping bar mounted and the screws tightened down.

The result? 5ghz on air. There was a lot more involved than just what TIM and how it was applied, but solid mount is critical.


----------



## Himo5

Courses for horses, I think. I use that method of smearing AS5 on the Mugen 3 until you can hardly see it and I get 5GHz on both Trinity and Richland with it, but I tried that on the Mugen 4 and it was like I'd left the sellophane on. Mugen 4 wants its rice grain of AS5 exactly in the middle and all the splodging done by the 10th turn of the screws.


----------



## miklkit

That's kinda sorta what I was trying to say. There is no "correct" way to apply it. Experiment and find what works best for you.


----------



## pythonse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That's kinda sorta what I was trying to say. There is no "correct" way to apply it. Experiment and find what works best for you.


that's the message u were sending with ur previous post? u saying someone is dumber than a rock..funny how people say stuff in the security of their own home behind a monitor...


----------



## doyll

"Dumber than a bag of hammers,"
"A few cards short of a deck."
"About as sharp as a marble."
"They are depriving some village of its idiot."
"All foam no beer."
"Half a bubble off plumb."
"IQ lower than their shoe size."
"Phone's connected but there's no dial tone."
Are a few other cliches

The consensus is the problem is not how to apply TIM as much as how cooler is pressed onto CPU and mounted .. and being sure there is nothing interfering / holding cooler from setting completely flat on IHS.


----------



## pythonse

haha..ur an idiot,its that simple,u come on these forums and put people down to compensate for ur pathetic life without friends. get back on topic u dumbazz


----------



## miklkit

When one wifully ignores the comments of others and instead just throws out verbal garbage, one tends to get ignored and/or reported. Have a nice day.


----------



## doyll

@miklkit
I have a book of saying like those I posted.
"He's not a complete idiot. Some pieces are missing."
"If he throws a grenade at you. pull the pin and throw it back."
"I asked his mum if he was a gifted child. Her reply was they sure won't have paid for him."
"If his brains were dynamite and went off, it would even make a good sneeze."

On another note, there is a new brand of TIM out. The world's best overclocker is using it. Thermal Grizzly comes in three formulas; Kryonaut, Aeronaut and Hydronaut. Only review I've seen so far shows Kryonaut in the leading pack


----------



## miklkit

Hmm. Since I'm an airhead I gotta get some of that Aeronaut stuff.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

Anyone know where I can get the 2011 mounting kit for the Silver Arrow ? ... ... I just grabbed a X79 motherboard and processor for dirt cheap as an upgrade to my 2500K and now I don't have a way to mount it ...







...

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> Anyone know where I can get the 2011 mounting kit for the Silver Arrow ? ... ... I just grabbed a X79 motherboard and processor for dirt cheap as an upgrade to my 2500K and now I don't have a way to mount it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated !


It's supposed to come with it.

The only difference is the screws you have to use.

you don't need the backplate.

EDIT :



like this.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> It's supposed to come with it.
> 
> The only difference is the screws you have to use.
> 
> you don't need the backplate.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this.


I think I may have bought it before the whole 2011 saga started my box really doesn't have those screws in it


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So I am in the process of stripping out my entire house trying to see if I got the mounting screws ... But all I have is the AMD mounting kit


----------



## doyll

Thermalright 2011 Retention Kit and Thermalright 2011 Adapter kit
 . . 

In USA Nan's Gaming Gear sells the 2011 adapter kit for $6.95
http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=LGA2011-A

They also have the True BTK kit for the newer thinner 11mm thick bases for $12.95
http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=True-BTK
.Top and Bottom AMD mounting . . . . . 775/1150/1155/1156/1366 mounting . . 2011 mounting . .
  


And the Venomous X BTK II for the older thicker 15mm thick based coolers for $14.95
http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VX-BTK-II


----------



## link1393

I think your best chance will be to contact Therrmaright here.

EDIT : Too slow this morning 

they don't sell the screw only.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I have contacted thermalright and they asked which version I have with or without a hole in the middle plate.

Mine has that tension screw and I linked them to the exact one I have, I am just waiting patiently for a reply so that I don't buy the wrong one.

The other problem is getting it to me here in South Africa. Most places do not ship here


----------



## doyll

You have the early thicker base? The 15mm ones are the only ones using the tension screw in middle of crossbar.


----------



## kcskcw

I've just got the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme from somebody I know.

Which mounting bracket should I buy, for right now and the future Intel/AMD compatibility?

http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VX-BTK-II

This is what I'd like to get, but it seems that it's out of stock everywhere ;(


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> I've just got the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme from somebody I know.
> 
> Which mounting bracket should I buy, for right now and the future Intel/AMD compatibility?
> 
> http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VX-BTK-II
> 
> This is what I'd like to get, but it seems that it's out of stock everywhere ;(


Great cooler! I love the TY-143 fans. These bad boys are wolves in sheepskins.







Will idle around 600rpm and are very quiet up to 1150rpm. Have same noise level as the best up to 1300-1500rpm. But make sure nothing loose is near by when you crank these babies up to 2000rpm or faster, Small animals are a risk to injestion above 2000rpm.









If you plan to use them at speeds above about 1500rpm, please make sure your case fans are capable of moving enough air to supply them with cool air, because if you don't they will be forced to recycle their own heated exhaust air .. meaning your CPU will not cool like it should. Every degree hotter the air going into cooler is translate into a degree hotter the CPU is.







Room at 20c is 23-25c cooler intake in a well setup case, Off he shelf cases can easily be 10-20c warmer, meanig 30-40c cooler intake temps Put 130cfm cooler fans on cooler (like TY-143 on Extreme) and the cooler intake temps can (and do) go up even more .. like to 50c in a 20c room during a stress test.

Used one until Silver Arrow IB-E came out. Same cooling ability with base offset for better PCIe socket clearance and and fins are all the same size.

Didn't it come with mount? The standard mount for them is same as TRUE BTK. Ther is no reason to change from it to the VX BTK


----------



## miklkit

That is a good looking mount and begs the question of why isn't it the one that comes with them stock. That is worlds better than the mount I have.

Out of stock? Bummer.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is a good looking mount and begs the question of why isn't it the one that comes with them stock. That is worlds better than the mount I have.
> 
> Out of stock? Bummer.


I have and use both. Many of my Thermalright coolers are the thick base.
While the look nicer, performance is the same. I do like using it because of the thumb nuts and attached crossbar thumb screws, but the little Phillips screws work just fine with a magnetic screwdriver too. I suppose there may be a little difference if the pressure center is screwed super tight, but then there is also the chance of damaging the CPU and/or CPU socket with too much pressure.

Hopefully kcskcw has the original mount


----------



## miklkit

The standard AMD mount sucks and is a good reason to avoid the SA.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The standard AMD mount sucks and is a good reason to avoid the SA.


Ei!

Mine came with this. 

Is mine not standard? And that was way back 2013.

Yes, the AMD Mount is a PITA. But the new ones, linked uses the same back plate and mounting mechanism as the Intel's for AMD.

Look at the nudges on the retaining bracket. They line up perfectly with AMD bracket-holes. Mine doesn't have those but as the picture shows, I filed those areas to use the same precision-mount fastener to my Board.


----------



## miklkit

Mine was bought in December 2014 and first used in January 2015. Here it is assembled minus the motherboard and cooler. 

Note how the top plate is held on with only part of the heads of those 4 tiny screws. Flexible and unsafe. It held together for me but I don't trust it and it was this system that I was working on when I damaged the motherboard.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Mine was bought in December 2014 and first used in January 2015. Here it is assembled minus the motherboard and cooler.
> 
> Note how the top plate is held on with only part of the heads of those 4 tiny screws. Flexible and unsafe. It held together for me but I don't trust it and it was this system that I was working on when I damaged the motherboard.


Could you explain how your motherboard was damaged?


----------



## miklkit

You seem to have forgotten that. Ok around May 1, 2015 I decided to change coolers. I did not remove the board from the case. If you look closely at the pic above you will see that the spacers are 4 thick metal nuts. The HE01 mount uses the same nuts but in a different location. Those nuts are held in

place by Philips head bolts set in the backing plate. The HE01 uses bolts with a flat on one side that fits into a flat on the backing plate for a tool less mounting system. So to remove it all I grabbed a nut with needle nose pliers and used a Philips screwdriver to loosen it and then spin the nut off by hand.

But one nut is not as well machined as the others and is tight all the way, so I had to hold it with the needle nose pliers while turning the bolt with the screwdriver. I was looking at the top of the case while holding the pliers in my left hand and the screwdriver in the right hand. There was some left-right

movement and the pliers slid down the nut and contacted the motherboard. The end result was that three metal traces were cut. I tried it anyway hoping that only a PCI slot or the sound got damaged but it was the memory that was lost. It was repaired by a local electronics shop and seems to work fine

now, but I went ahead and bought another Sabertooth and am using that one.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You seem to have forgotten that. Ok around May 1, 2015 I decided to change coolers. I did not remove the board from the case. If you look closely at the pic above you will see that the spacers are 4 thick metal nuts. The HE01 mount uses the same nuts but in a different location. Those nuts are held in
> 
> place by Philips head bolts set in the backing plate. The HE01 uses bolts with a flat on one side that fits into a flat on the backing plate for a tool less mounting system. So to remove it all I grabbed a nut with needle nose pliers and used a Philips screwdriver to loosen it and then spin the nut off by hand.
> 
> But one nut is not as well machined as the others and is tight all the way, so I had to hold it with the needle nose pliers while turning the bolt with the screwdriver. I was looking at the top of the case while holding the pliers in my left hand and the screwdriver in the right hand. There was some left-right
> 
> movement and the pliers slid down the nut and contacted the motherboard. The end result was that three metal traces were cut. I tried it anyway hoping that only a PCI slot or the sound got damaged but it was the memory that was lost. It was repaired by a local electronics shop and seems to work fine
> 
> now, but I went ahead and bought another Sabertooth and am using that one.


Sorry, I remembered that, but you made it sound like it was all the Thermalright mount's fault. While you might be able to throw a little blame at the mount, the real caused by the mount, but the use of the wrong tool. Again I'm sorry, but needle nose pliers on a nut are like wave a red flag in front of a bull. The bull may not pay you any attention, but I would want a very strong fence between me said bull just in case.







They do make several tools much better suited for that job than needle nose pliers.


----------



## miklkit

Would you believe I don't have any "normal" pliers? I had a choice between ChannelLocks, *****, and needle nose and chose the big nn because it is a tight fit. It was my fault for not paying close enough attention to notice what was happening on that side as I was mostly concerned about scratching the board with the screwdriver on the back side.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Would you believe I don't have any "normal" pliers? I had a choice between ChannelLocks, *****, and needle nose and chose the big nn because it is a tight fit. It was my fault for not paying close enough attention to notice what was happening on that side as I was mostly concerned about scratching the board with the screwdriver on the back side.


May I suggest getting a pair of these?
Irwin 4LN Vise Grip 1-5/8-Inch Jaw Capacity 4-Inch Long Nose Plier with Wire Cutter


----------



## miklkit

Wot? Actually buy a tool? I got most of my tools from various jobs I worked. Worked 8 jobs one year and the longest I lasted anywhere was 2 years. Even the Army kicked me out after 2 years. Better to stick with tool less designs.


----------



## mus1mus

Yay! Tool-less and idiot-proof design wins any given day.


----------



## kcskcw

Good news everyone

The owner gave me the mount, but I'm missing the screw for the final piece of the cooling









It's the screw that goes in for the middle piece of the metal that holds the gigantic cooler









I have the cooler that miklkit has - the newer mount for the Silver Arrow.

Can anyone help me obtain the small screws? wah







(((((


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yay! Tool-less and idiot-proof design wins any given day.


Tool-less maybe, but there is no such thing as idiot proof. Idiots will always find a way.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, idiots always get away.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> Good news everyone
> 
> The owner gave me the mount, but I'm missing the screw for the final piece of the cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the screw that goes in for the middle piece of the metal that holds the gigantic cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the cooler that miklkit has - the newer mount for the Silver Arrow.
> 
> Can anyone help me obtain the small screws? wah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((((


You mean a screw to hold the cross-bar onto the cooler base? There is none. Both are shown in link below.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/20_20#post_23210355


----------



## kcskcw

Smart people's perspective = How smart can I be?

Idiot people's perspective = How idiot can I be?

In a sense, we need both types of people, to push human boundaries

Anyways, does anyone know where I can buy these mini screws







I have the mount except the mini screws for the middle cooler mount


----------



## mus1mus

Which screw?


----------



## kcskcw

this little guy on the left











i have the metal piece but only 1 screw









I'll go cry in the closet right now...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> this little guy on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the metal piece but only 1 screw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go cry in the closet right now...


That is a M3 L6 screw.
Any computer shop or hardware store will probably have them. If you have an old computer laying around, you can probably find a screw in it to use. I think motherboard screws are M3. L6 is the length.


----------



## kcskcw

omg ty sir :O

Hugs from Seattle, WA







3:47am here currently lol

how do you know these things







man I'm behind...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> omg ty sir :O
> 
> Hugs from Seattle, WA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:47am here currently lol
> 
> how do you know these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I'm behind...


Quit gushing all over over the place!








All I did is what most OCn members do when someone needs a little help.


----------



## kcskcw

repped of course









I used dis









http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crown-Bolt-M3-6-mm-Phillips-Pan-Head-Machine-Screws-3-Pack-36618/202836120

the screw gets worn out easily, i just have to be careful and not over-tighten it ^^


----------



## doyll

Obviously the Home Depot image is not accurate.

Look around. M3 screws are not uncommon and are used many places in computers. You can probably cannibalize some.

Always use a screwdriver that fits tightly into screw. If it is not tight, it will likely slip and become even looser or strip out completely. Most common damage to 'x' head screws is wrong screwdriver tip, wrong screwdriver size or worn screwdriver tip.

There are 2 major types of 'X' head screws. And while they look very similar they are in fact very different. Using a Phillips screwdriver in a PoziDriv screw often strips the PoziDriv screw!


----------



## mus1mus

Thumb screws. Problem Fixed.

Nice info doyll.


----------



## MoR84

Hi everyone







, I'm writing a new owner of a Thermalright IB-E, I possess a few months...

I used the Prolimatech PK-3

Silver Arrow configured in push / push plus a pull on case

 

Front case Cooler Master 200mm push

Top fan Cooler Master 200mm pull

Slot pci covered, front 5.25 covered.

The components I included them in profile









With few minutes testing temperatures are:

Test 1 with ambient temperature: 19°c, original (4.0 Ghz) eist active - Voltages thrown from the motherboard automatically
Idle: 21°c
Full load: 61°c max on core 1 with small ffts prime 95



Test 2 with ambient temperature 19°c, eist active, turbo boost active, enhanced turbo disabled (4.2Ghz) - Voltages thrown from the motherboard automatically
idle: 21°c
Full load: 74°c max on core 1 with small ffts prime 95
Full load: 57°c max on core 1 with aida64

 

Test 3 with ambient temperature 19°c, eist active, turbo boost active + enhanced turbo active (4.4) - Voltages thrown from the motherboard automatically

idle: 21°c
Full load: 92°c







In a short time max on core 1 with small ffts prime 95, stopped immediately
Full load: 69°c max on core 1 with aida64

 

I understand that prime95 should not be used but out of curiosity know .... anyway you think these temperatures with those voltages normal?
You know you recommend? There is another user with 4790k and silver arrow?
Thank you


----------



## Naked Snake

What's up guys, I'm still using the original Silver Arrow since 2010 with the stock fans still running like day one but I got an offer from a store today to get 2xAkasa AK-FN063 fans for $20 USD, they are getting rid of things they never got the chance to sell so I'm wondering if I should buy them or not to replace my old fans, thanks for any insight you can give me!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> What's up guys, I'm still using the original Silver Arrow since 2010 with the stock fans still running like day one but I got an offer from a store today to get 2xAkasa AK-FN063 fans for $20 USD, they are getting rid of things they never got the chance to sell so I'm wondering if I should buy them or not to replace my old fans, thanks for any insight you can give me!


What fans do you have now? If I'm not mistake you have TY-140 fans on it now. They are probably better than the Akasa .. not to mention the TY-140 uses 120mm mounting holes while AL-FN063 use 140mm mounting holes.

Edit: Could you use the FN063 as case fans? Would need to set them up with a PSU powered PWM controlled splitter and use CPU header to control them.


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> What fans do you have now? If I'm not mistake you have TY-140 fans on it now. They are probably better than the Akasa .. not to mention the TY-140 uses 120mm mounting holes while AL-FN063 use 140mm mounting holes.
> 
> Edit: Could you use the FN063 as case fans? Would need to set them up with a PSU powered PWM controlled splitter and use CPU header to control them.


Yeah I'm using the TY-140 right now, I didn't find any review on the Akasa Vipers so I don't know if they can be even mounted on my Silver Arrow or if they are going to improve something but yeah I can use them as case fans for sure, I have plenty of room on my Phantom 820, my rear fan started to make noise on cold boot and then it will stop after 5 minutes or so running and getting hot... so yeah I can replace that one. The other one I might put it on the bottom of the case, I just don't know if the fans are good or not. Thanks for your help!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> Yeah I'm using the TY-140 right now, I didn't find any review on the Akasa Vipers so I don't know if they can be even mounted on my Silver Arrow or if they are going to improve something but yeah I can use them as case fans for sure, I have plenty of room on my Phantom 820, my rear fan started to make noise on cold boot and then it will stop after 5 minutes or so running and getting hot... so yeah I can replace that one. The other one I might put it on the bottom of the case, I just don't know if the fans are good or not. Thanks for your help!


Nzxt Phantom 820 is a nice case. I'm not crazy about 180 / 200mm fans because most are only marginally able to move the air they need to. Even now they are very limited in available options and have only a marginally accepted 'standard' mounting pattern.

I have never used any FN 140mm fans, but the 120mm models are decent fans. If I was you, I would probably put them both as intakes in the bottom. and see how temps are. Good fans don't need exhaust fans. They push the air well enough there is no need of another pulling.

You might find "Ways to Better Cooling" link in my sig. of interest. 1st post is index of topics, Click on topics to see them. 5th topic is a good place to start.


----------



## Naked Snake

I'm gonna read your guides after launch, thanks you so much for your help!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> I'm gonna read your guides after launch, thanks you so much for your help!


After 'launch'?








You going far?








Sorry, I just couldn't resist the temptation.


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> After 'launch'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You going far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist the temptation.


Hahaha pardon my english, lunch, my Argentinian phone keyboard always fight me on english words but yeah after eating I will read your guide









Right know I'm using front intake fan 1x200mm , side intake fan 1x200mm , top intake fan 2x200mm, fan inside the case 1x140mm and 1x140mm as exhaust fan (the one that is making noises).

The case still have room for two fans in the bottom were I could put both of the Akasa, I was just wondering what can I use to replace my TY-140 fans because they are really old, also to get on topic what could be the best way to clean my Silver Arrow, a bath of alcohol and let it dry?

Here is the Silver Arrow in all its glory:



This is the inside the case Fan I'm using.


Thanks again!


----------



## mikupoiss

Sorry for what might be a stupid question, but do I have any chance of fitting the grandmaster old SA for new i5? I have 6600k in mind to be precise. Would I need a new mounting kit or do some custom work. Is it possible at all?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> Sorry for what might be a stupid question, but do I have any chance of fitting the grandmaster old SA for new i5? I have 6600k in mind to be precise. Would I need a new mounting kit or do some custom work. Is it possible at all?


You have the right mounting kit on your old Silver Arrow now. All LGA1150/1151/1155 use same mount. Is this the original 4x pipe Silver Arrow?


----------



## mikupoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You have the right mounting kit on your old Silver Arrow now. All LGA1150/1151/1155 use same mount. Is this the original 4x pipe Silver Arrow?


Oh. Thanks for the info. Can't find documentation right now.

It's the original mammoth indeed


----------



## Shemr

Hey there guys, was wondering if i can use a Silver Arrow IB-SE Extreme on Asus z87-pro and install one of the fans on the ram slots side, and have two Kingston HyperX Fury rams installed without any problem.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shemr*
> 
> Hey there guys, was wondering if i can use a Silver Arrow IB-SE Extreme on Asus z87-pro and install one of the fans on the ram slots side, and have two Kingston HyperX Fury rams installed without any problem.


I think it will fit just fine. The fan will fit over the RAM no problem, but But I have no idea if the fan over RAM will fit in your case. For fan to fit your case needs to have 170mm CPU clearance.
I think the HyperX Fury is 34mm tall. This means it is 30mm above the top of CPU / bottom of cooler. Silver Arrow IB-E bottom fin is 42.5mm above CPU.
Your Z87 Pro is 69mm center CPU to near side of nearest PCIe socket and 89mm to near side of nearest X16 PCIe socket. Silver Arrow IB-E is 67.8mm center CPU toward PCIe sockets.


----------



## DiceAir

Sorry for opening up an old thread but I have the old Silver arrow version that I gave to my dad. I'm having issues cooling down my 4790k with my h100i and it's noisy. I was thinking of asking him if we could swap and I'm pretty sure he will be alright with it.

Currently the silver arrow is cooling down a 4690k @ 4.6ghz 1.275v under 80C but my 4790k goes to that at about 1.2v 4.4GHz and that's to high. Now my dad is not into gaming I just overclock it cause what the hell why not and the 4690k was only a few bucks more so decided on that.

So will it be wise to swap out the h100i with silver arrow my current specs is as follows.

i7 4790k
ASUS Vii Ranger
Galax 980 ti HOF
Corsair Air 540
Sound blaster Z
Adata XPG 2400mhz ram

The only issue I might have is blocking my RAM cause the Adata ram is a bit tall but I have it in slot 2 and 3 so might fit. i can always first do a test fit with ram on my dads pc cause it's actually not a bad pc


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Sorry for opening up an old thread but I have the old Silver arrow version that I gave to my dad. I'm having issues cooling down my 4790k with my h100i and it's noisy. I was thinking of asking him if we could swap and I'm pretty sure he will be alright with it.
> 
> Currently the silver arrow is cooling down a 4690k @ 4.6ghz 1.275v under 80C but my 4790k goes to that at about 1.2v 4.4GHz and that's to high. Now my dad is not into gaming I just overclock it cause what the hell why not and the 4690k was only a few bucks more so decided on that.
> 
> So will it be wise to swap out the h100i with silver arrow my current specs is as follows.
> 
> i7 4790k
> ASUS Vii Ranger
> Galax 980 ti HOF
> Corsair Air 540
> Sound blaster Z
> Adata XPG 2400mhz ram
> 
> The only issue I might have is blocking my RAM cause the Adata ram is a bit tall but I have it in slot 2 and 3 so might fit. i can always first do a test fit with ram on my dads pc cause it's actually not a bad pc


Posting in this thread is a good thing.








The reason OCN puts the '[Official'" in thread title is because it is the place to post about that subject.

You should be fine switching the coolers .. but be careful your dad's cools properly with the h100. You might want to back the OC down a little.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Posting in this thread is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason OCN puts the '[Official'" in thread title is because it is the place to post about that subject.
> 
> You should be fine switching the coolers .. but be careful your dad's cools properly with the h100. You might want to back the OC down a little.


So you think the silver arrow will cool better than the h100i. I've been struggling with temps. I don't even mind switching him back to stock for now as I'm sure he won't notice the performance anyway. I just used the auto overclock on his pc to push 4.6GHz and it's been working for a year or more now can't remember but for me i want more cooling performance and maybe switching to Silver arrow will cool my chip better.

i also have some of the new cooler master mastermaker nano rated at 11 w/m-k. i have that on my Galax GTX 980ti and all i can say is that I love that. Cools my GPU better. Even if it doesn't help my overclock as long as it's way cooler i will still do it. i don't travel with my pc anymore so the extra weight is a not a problem for me.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So you think the silver arrow will cool better than the h100i. I've been struggling with temps. I don't even mind switching him back to stock for now as I'm sure he won't notice the performance anyway. I just used the auto overclock on his pc to push 4.6GHz and it's been working for a year or more now can't remember but for me i want more cooling performance and maybe switching to Silver arrow will cool my chip better.
> 
> i also have some of the new cooler master mastermaker nano rated at 11 w/m-k. i have that on my Galax GTX 980ti and all i can say is that I love that. Cools my GPU better. Even if it doesn't help my overclock as long as it's way cooler i will still do it. i don't travel with my pc anymore so the extra weight is a not a problem for me.


with the proper fans and case airflow you should be able beat H100 by 7-8c

The Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is same cooler as Silver Arrow SB-E but with Ty-143 2500 rpm fans instead of 1300 rpm fans.
Here is results running TY-143 fans at different rpm.


Here's H100 against Silver Arrow SB-E and SB-E Extreme


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> with the proper fans and case airflow you should be able beat H100 by 7-8c
> 
> The Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme is same cooler as Silver Arrow SB-E but with Ty-143 2500 rpm fans instead of 1300 rpm fans.
> Here is results running TY-143 fans at different rpm.
> 
> 
> Here's H100 against Silver Arrow SB-E and SB-E Extreme


That's comparing the h100 but i have the h100i


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> That's comparing the h100 but i have the h100i


I posted verifiable data as an analogy of how CLC compare to air coolers in performance and noise, and how with high performance fans with similar noise levels to CLC fans give significantly better cooling with air coolers.

H100 and H100i are basically same CLC. H100i has iLink compatability and I think higher speed fans, but other then advertising hype that's about it.
H100i is a few degrees cooler under extreme but probably louder too.

I have not tested either one, but here is another tester / reviewer who's data I trust. ciarlatano did not test the air coolers with high performance fans so the air coolers are all at lower noise and performance levels.


Here is TRUE Spirit 140 Power and NH-D14 with high performance fans. 1200-1500rpm is normal air cooler 140mm fan maximum speed, You can see the difference between 1200rpm and 2500rpm.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I posted verifiable data as an analogy of how CLC compare to air coolers in performance and noise, and how with high performance fans with similar noise levels to CLC fans give significantly better cooling with air coolers.
> 
> H100 and H100i are basically same CLC. H100i has iLink compatability and I think higher speed fans, but other then advertising hype that's about it.
> H100i is a few degrees cooler under extreme but probably louder too.
> 
> I have not tested either one, but here is another tester / reviewer who's data I trust. ciarlatano did not test the air coolers with high performance fans so the air coolers are all at lower noise and performance levels.
> 
> 
> Here is TRUE Spirit 140 Power and NH-D14 with high performance fans. 1200-1500rpm is normal air cooler 140mm fan maximum speed, You can see the difference between 1200rpm and 2500rpm.


Not to bad. I think there might be something wrong with my h100i anyway cause it can't keep a 4790k cool as it should. On stock 4.4GHz it goes to the mid 70C and I think it should do much better than that so maybe the silver arrow might do a better job then. this is only when doing realbench with manual voltage of 1.2V and witht htat low voltage it should stay ndel 70C at least. On my work pc i have a hyper 212x installed and that keeps my 5700k @ 4.5GHz 1.3v max 72C but most of the time under 70C and my h100i should at least be much better than that. I know 4790k is a hot chip but still should do better.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Not to bad. I think there might be something wrong with my h100i anyway cause it can't keep a 4790k cool as it should. On stock 4.4GHz it goes to the mid 70C and I think it should do much better than that so maybe the silver arrow might do a better job then. this is only when doing realbench with manual voltage of 1.2V and witht htat low voltage it should stay ndel 70C at least. On my work pc i have a hyper 212x installed and that keeps my 5700k @ 4.5GHz 1.3v max 72C but most of the time under 70C and my h100i should at least be much better than that. I know 4790k is a hot chip but still should do better.


At a guess it's pump wear, but could be any number of things. Coolant level, deposits in water block, etc. Asetek originally called CLC LCLC for Low Cost Liquid Cooling. The pump moves just enough coolant though a marginally good enough block to a cheap all aluminum radiator that depends on lots of fins packed so close together they need a high performance fan (but only a cheap one is supplied) to overcome the fin resistance resistance and lots of air to get it to cool well enough to work. Combine all those shortcomings into a product built absolutely positively as cheaply as possible and still run (look at how many failures and RMAs they had the first few years .. and all the 'refurbished' coolers sold .. have to wonder if they were all RMAs' or just a way of unlongs sub-standard product with a 90-day warranty instead of years of warranty).

Sorry to keep ragging about how bad they are, I see owners (often X-owners) eert week having / had problems with their CLC ..and just as often people changing to air and being amazed at how much lower their temps are while raving about how quiet it now is.

I've been saying what a bad deal CLCs are from day one. At first lots of users tried to shout me down. Many maybe most are now singing a different tune.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> At a guess it's pump wear, but could be any number of things. Coolant level, deposits in water block, etc. Asetek originally called CLC LCLC for Low Cost Liquid Cooling. The pump moves just enough coolant though a marginally good enough block to a cheap all aluminum radiator that depends on lots of fins packed so close together they need a high performance fan (but only a cheap one is supplied) to overcome the fin resistance resistance and lots of air to get it to cool well enough to work. Combine all those shortcomings into a product built absolutely positively as cheaply as possible and still run (look at how many failures and RMAs they had the first few years .. and all the 'refurbished' coolers sold .. have to wonder if they were all RMAs' or just a way of unlongs sub-standard product with a 90-day warranty instead of years of warranty).
> 
> Sorry to keep ragging about how bad they are, I see owners (often X-owners) eert week having / had problems with their CLC ..and just as often people changing to air and being amazed at how much lower their temps are while raving about how quiet it now is.
> 
> I've been saying what a bad deal CLCs are from day one. At first lots of users tried to shout me down. Many maybe most are now singing a different tune.


I'm not 100% dissatisfied with my h100i but will never buy corsair units again. I get what you say but look at the ek units. I also agree with noise. The AIO units aren't quieter as many people think. Air coolers only have the fan that makes noise. Correct me if I'm wrong but the most high end air coolers such as Silver arrow,Noctua NHd14/15 will also somewhat cool the area around the cpu a tiny bit due to a fan blowing over the fins and thus air going over vrm etc. Still I sit with the one major issue. I have the following 16GB(2x8GB) memory kit

https://www.amazon.com/ADATA-2400MHz-Modules-Tungsten-AX3U2400W4G11-DMV/dp/B00DOP2Q2S

I wonder if it will fit when using dimm 2 and 4 but I can always try installing the ram on my dads pc cause the spacing between cpu and memory should be the same. if it fits then I know I'm covered there.

The other actually bigger issue is that on my dads pc I won't be able to install the h100i cause it doesn't have space for 240mm radiator. The only place to install it is on the side panel and not comfortable doing that. He has 140mm top, 120mm front+back, 120mm front and 200mm side so no room to work with. Maybe if I move him down to stock cooler for now and don't overclock as he's not actually into gaming. He's only doing programming and some other work but not that much cpu intensive anyway so should actually be fine on stock clocks. But will figure something out.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I'm not 100% dissatisfied with my h100i but will never buy corsair units again. I get what you say but look at the ek units. I also agree with noise. The AIO units aren't quieter as many people think. Air coolers only have the fan that makes noise. Correct me if I'm wrong but the most high end air coolers such as Silver arrow,Noctua NHd14/15 will also somewhat cool the area around the cpu a tiny bit due to a fan blowing over the fins and thus air going over vrm etc. Still I sit with the one major issue. I have the following 16GB(2x8GB) memory kit
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ADATA-2400MHz-Modules-Tungsten-AX3U2400W4G11-DMV/dp/B00DOP2Q2S
> 
> I wonder if it will fit when using dimm 2 and 4 but I can always try installing the ram on my dads pc cause the spacing between cpu and memory should be the same. if it fits then I know I'm covered there.
> 
> The other actually bigger issue is that on my dads pc I won't be able to install the h100i cause it doesn't have space for 240mm radiator. The only place to install it is on the side panel and not comfortable doing that. He has 140mm top, 120mm front+back, 120mm front and 200mm side so no room to work with. Maybe if I move him down to stock cooler for now and don't overclock as he's not actually into gaming. He's only doing programming and some other work but not that much cpu intensive anyway so should actually be fine on stock clocks. But will figure something out.


I consider AIO coolers to be the pre-filled component systems with copper radiator, removable hose an hose fittings, coolant fill / change plug, etc. like EK Predator and Swidtech H240/280/320 X2. CLCs are the aluminum radiator pump on waterblock factory sealed systems with no provision to add or change coolant. There are also a few others OEM by Alpacoo llke be quiet! Silent Loop, Alphacool Eisbaer, and Fractal Design Kelvin that have copper radiators removable hose and fittings, etc. but not all Alpacool have these features. The Cooler Master Nepton does not. I'm not knowledgeable about which is which in Aphacool OEM so take the above with a grain or three of salt.

Your ADATA XPG V2 DDR3 is 43.5 mm tall. If we subtract 5mm from that we have the distance from top of CPU IHS / bottom of cooler to top of RAM.
We not only have to be sure the cooler will clear the RAM, but that if a fan fit between RAM and case that it will also clear. To figure this we need to know the case CPU clearance and subtract the RAM height above CPU IHS from it and we have the room your case has for a fan over RAM. Full explanation:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/20_20#post_23232751

Here is a basic list of air cooler with measurements and clearances. I need to update i as there are several new ones not in the list.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/0_20#post_22319255

Only a single 140mm top vent and single 120mm front and back vents?
There are some quite good coolers in the $30-40.00 range .. if the stock cooler is not good enough. Or maybe get him a new case.


----------



## miklkit

What's a thread without pics?










My current setup: 5 ghz 24/7 @ 1.512 volts. Even with foam filters dust still gets in.


----------



## doyll

I've always liked that build.









Dust will almost always get in one way or another, even through filters.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I consider AIO coolers to be the pre-filled component systems with copper radiator, removable hose an hose fittings, coolant fill / change plug, etc. like EK Predator and Swidtech H240/280/320 X2. CLCs are the aluminum radiator pump on waterblock factory sealed systems with no provision to add or change coolant. There are also a few others OEM by Alpacoo llke be quiet! Silent Loop, Alphacool Eisbaer, and Fractal Design Kelvin that have copper radiators removable hose and fittings, etc. but not all Alpacool have these features. The Cooler Master Nepton does not. I'm not knowledgeable about which is which in Aphacool OEM so take the above with a grain or three of salt.
> 
> Your ADATA XPG V2 DDR3 is 43.5 mm tall. If we subtract 5mm from that we have the distance from top of CPU IHS / bottom of cooler to top of RAM.
> We not only have to be sure the cooler will clear the RAM, but that if a fan fit between RAM and case that it will also clear. To figure this we need to know the case CPU clearance and subtract the RAM height above CPU IHS from it and we have the room your case has for a fan over RAM. Full explanation:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/20_20#post_23232751
> 
> Here is a basic list of air cooler with measurements and clearances. I need to update i as there are several new ones not in the list.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data/0_20#post_22319255
> 
> Only a single 140mm top vent and single 120mm front and back vents?
> There are some quite good coolers in the $30-40.00 range .. if the stock cooler is not good enough. Or maybe get him a new case.


nice bit of info. I will test ram on my dad's pc to see if it will fit. When I had the silver arrow on my 2500k I pushed it to about 4.9GHz stable at 1.37v or so. cooling was great. the thing is I was running sli then went to crossfire and having a sound blaster z so had to get the h100i cause I thought they better and at that time made a big mistake sort of. I had my Sound blaster z sandwiched between my sli 570's so now that I'm back to single gpu I might be able to get back to my silver arrow.

I will do testing this weekend to see if it fit but it's a pain in the but to get my DAD a new case.


----------



## doyll

Maybe get yourself a new case and give the one you have now to your dad.










Seriously, worst case is you guys might need to get another air cooler to fit in dad's case. Just don't get another CLC.
The only time 'mistakes' are really 'MISTAKES' is when we don't learn from them.


----------



## mikupoiss

I just fitted the original SA onto Skylake and I'm as happy as I can be.
Temps are mostly the same but I haven't done some loggin. Feels and sounds cool so far


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss*
> 
> I just fitted the original SA onto Skylake and I'm as happy as I can be.
> Temps are mostly the same but I haven't done some loggin. Feels and sounds cool so far


This one?


I've tested it against newer SB-E and IB-E .. all cool pretty much the same.


----------



## mikupoiss

Indeed, that's why I haven't seen a point in upgrading my cooling solution over the past years








Loudest part of my rig are the ... ahem... research and entertainment drives


----------



## weebeast

Hi, I want to get a bracket for my SA but it will cost me around 17 euro. A new Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E cost 30 euro. Isn't it better to get a new one since the right brackets should be in the SB-E version if i am right?

I can sell the old one then


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast*
> 
> Hi, I want to get a bracket for my SA but it will cost me around 17 euro. A new Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E cost 30 euro. Isn't it better to get a new one since the right brackets should be in the SB-E version if i am right?
> 
> I can sell the old one then


Does your mount have slot like holes in the corners with three different positions in it? If it does, it will fit LGA775; LGA1150,1151 & 1155; LGA 1366 & 2011. To mount of 2011 you need the adapter studs only.

It it was me I would would rather have an IB-E rather than SB-E.
Original Silver Arrow is 147mm wide, side of fins is 73.5 from center of CPU toward PCIe sockets.
Silver Arrow SB-E is 154mm wide, side of fin is 77mm from center of CPU toward PCie sockets.
Silver Arrow IB-E is also 154mm wide, but side of fins are only 67.8mm from center of CPU toward PCIe sockets.

If I was getting a new one I would try to get the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme. It has best clearance and also has TY-143 fans that idle at 550rpm and are as quiet up to 1300rpm as TY-140/147/147A. But if you need some extra cooling ability they move almost twice as much air thorugh cooler and give 6-8c more cooling ability. Only drawbacks are if you use the higher speed they get pretty loud and case airflow has to be increased so they get cool air to push into cooler.


----------



## weebeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Does your mount have slot like holes in the corners with three different positions in it? If it does, it will fit LGA775; LGA1150,1151 & 1155; LGA 1366 & 2011. To mount of 2011 you need the adapter studs only.
> 
> It it was me I would would rather have an IB-E rather than SB-E.
> Original Silver Arrow is 147mm wide, side of fins is 73.5 from center of CPU toward PCIe sockets.
> Silver Arrow SB-E is 154mm wide, side of fin is 77mm from center of CPU toward PCie sockets.
> Silver Arrow IB-E is also 154mm wide, but side of fins are only 67.8mm from center of CPU toward PCIe sockets.
> 
> If I was getting a new one I would try to get the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme. It has best clearance and also has TY-143 fans that idle at 550rpm and are as quiet up to 1300rpm as TY-140/147/147A. But if you need some extra cooling ability they move almost twice as much air thorugh cooler and give 6-8c more cooling ability. Only drawbacks are if you use the higher speed they get pretty loud and case airflow has to be increased so they get cool air to push into cooler.


Thank you for the information. They only have the ITX version and then the SB-E on sale. Since i don't need to buy any brackets i can use the old one. The IB-E extreme cost a lot, around 120 euro if i am right


----------



## akHyG

Can please someone tell me if in this case http://www.pcgarage.ro/carcase/segotep/c1r-red/ will fit the http://www.pcgarage.ro/coolere/thermalright/silver-arrow/ ? My motherboard is Asrock 970 extreme4


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akHyG*
> 
> Can please someone tell me if in this case http://www.pcgarage.ro/carcase/segotep/c1r-red/ will fit the http://www.pcgarage.ro/coolere/thermalright/silver-arrow/ ? My motherboard is Asrock 970 extreme4


We cannot answer without knowing what the case CPU clearance is.
We also need to know which Silver Arrow cooler you have. Silver Arrow, Siver Arrow SB-E, Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme, Silver Arrow IB-E, Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme or Silver Arrow ITX


----------



## akHyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> We cannot answer without knowing what the case CPU clearance is.
> We also need to know which Silver Arrow cooler you have. Silver Arrow, Siver Arrow SB-E, Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme, Silver Arrow IB-E, Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme or Silver Arrow ITX


The case is SEGOTEP C1R Red , (H x D x W) 450 x 500 x 200 mm
Cooler is _Silver Arrow_
Motherboard Asrock 970 extreme4


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akHyG*
> 
> The case is SEGOTEP C1R Red , (H x D x W) 450 x 500 x 200 mm
> Cooler is _Silver Arrow_
> Motherboard Asrock 970 extreme4


Case outside dimensions are not CPU clearance. I need the distance from motherboard tray or from surface of motherboard or top of CPU to case cover to know if Silver Arrow will fit.

You are one of a very few people who still have a Silver Arrow.

Asrock 970 extreme4 has plenty of clearance toward x16 PCIe socket. I'm not sure about the 1x PCIe socket.

I assume you have AM3+ mount.


----------



## akHyG

Im using for fx 8350, what do you think is good enough for it ? i know is old but , what do you say for this fx ? Distance from motherboard surface to cover is 165mm. And 170mm inside motherboard, 5mm is the motherboard.
I can use first PCI slot for video card R9 280x Gigabyte ?
This cooler have AM3 , which is the same as AM3+.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akHyG*
> 
> Im using for fx 8350, what do you think is good enough for it ? i know is old but , what do you say for this fx ? Distance from motherboard surface to cover is 165mm. And 170mm inside motherboard, 5mm is the motherboard.
> I can use first PCI slot for video card R9 280x Gigabyte ?
> This cooler have AM3 , which is the same as AM3+.


That should be fine.

165mm and 170mm is 3mm off. Surface of CPU to surface of motherboard is 8mm and surface of motherboard to surface of motherboard tray is 8mm
Maybe this will help.


----------



## akHyG

So CPU Clearance is 165mm , should fit ?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akHyG*
> 
> So CPU Clearance is 165mm , should fit ?


You said
*"Distance from motherboard surface to cover is 165mm. And 170mm inside motherboard, 5mm is the motherboard."*
How can it be 165 mm and 170 mm? Motherboard is maybe 2.0 mm thick, not 5mm mm thick.
Therefore I do not know if it will fit.


----------



## akHyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> You said
> *"Distance from motherboard surface to cover is 165mm. And 170mm inside motherboard, 5mm is the motherboard."*
> How can it be 165 mm and 170 mm? Motherboard is maybe 2.0 mm thick, not 5mm mm thick.
> Therefore I do not know if it will fit.


Online ive found that max cpu cooler will fit is max 160mm, and from the CPU Clearance+8mm is 165mm


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akHyG*
> 
> So CPU Clearance is 165mm , should fit ?


You said
*"Distance from motherboard surface to cover is 165mm. And 170mm inside motherboard, 5mm is the motherboard."*
How can it be 165 mm and 170 mm? Motherboard is maybe 2.0 mm thick, not 5mm mm thick.
Therefore I cannot say if it will fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akHyG*
> 
> Online ive found that max cpu cooler will fit is max 160mm, and from the CPU Clearance+8mm is 165mm


I don't know who taught you math, but I was taught that 160 + 8 is 168, not 165.








I'm pretty sure Silver Arrow is 162.7mm tall, so if case is really 160mm it will be pushing the side otu 2.7mm.
Also if your RAM is more than 25mm tall the front fan will not fit over it.


----------



## akHyG

Isnt fint, but cooling fx-8350 and 4+1mobo power phase like hell, 4,4ghz and temps 30-40celsius. I planing to OC with silver arrow ! Best deal


----------



## tuparisd

I have the regular SB-E, does anyone know if I can get higher CFM fans that will fit it/ how to do it? I guess I could just get three really high CFM 140mm fans and wire them to the fins with some heavy gauge copper wire or something.


----------



## tuparisd

just anyone with experience modifying this already great cooler(keeping my [email protected] in the high-50s during IBT), I'd appreciate your knowledge on the issue


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuparisd*
> 
> I have the regular SB-E, does anyone know if I can get higher CFM fans that will fit it/ how to do it? I guess I could just get three really high CFM 140mm fans and wire them to the fins with some heavy gauge copper wire or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuparisd*
> 
> just anyone with experience modifying this already great cooler(keeping my [email protected] in the high-50s during IBT), I'd appreciate your knowledge on the issue


Thermalright TY-143 fans are the fans you want. They will idle down to about 550rpm and go up to 2500rpm and 130cfm of air while sounding the same as your stock fans up to 1300rpm.

Just remember you need to increase case airflow so it supplies all the cool air to the cooler fans need and also gets the coolers heated exhaust out of the case.


----------



## tuparisd

I have plenty of airflow, there's a 130CFM exhaust fan right behind it. I'll look those fans up.


----------



## tuparisd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thermalright TY-143 fans are the fans you want. They will idle down to about 550rpm and go up to 2500rpm and 130cfm of air while sounding the same as your stock fans up to 1300rpm.
> 
> Just remember you need to increase case airflow so it supplies all the cool air to the cooler fans need and also gets the coolers heated exhaust out of the case.


will the 140mm fit the bracket that 150x170x25mm fan in the middle uses, or can I get extra brackets somewhere? I'd like to just have three of those.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> They will idle down to about 550rpm and go up to 2500rpm and 130cfm of air while sounding the same as your stock fans up to 1300rpm.


The TY147 at 1300rpms sound the same as TY143 at 2500rpms?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> The TY147 at 1300rpms sound the same as TY143 at 2500rpms?


Sorry for not being clearer.
_They will idle down to about 550rpm and go up to 2500rpm and 130cfm of air while sounding the same as your stock fans up to 1300rpm._
TY-1473 at 37 seconds in is 5V (1065rpm) and 49 seconds to 57 seconds into video is 6V (1263rpm )




1: 40 is 11V (1072rpm0 and 2:01 is in12V (1148rpm)


----------



## Abula

Thanks Doyll for the explanation.

To me, the TY147A or B is the ideal fan, while the TY143 can cool much more its at the expense of noise, given that it can be dropped off to the range of the TY147A and setup on bios/software to run similar, and still have the extra rpms for when you need it, the extra range is not usable in terms of noise, at least for how i like to have my pc running , if i cant cool it with a TY147A then its time to consider better cooling, probably water.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Thanks Doyll for the explanation.
> 
> To me, the TY147A or B is the ideal fan, while the TY143 can cool much more its at the expense of noise, given that it can be dropped off to the range of the TY147A and setup on bios/software to run similar, and still have the extra rpms for when you need it, the extra range is not usable in terms of noise, at least for how i like to have my pc running , if i cant cool it with a TY147A then its time to consider better cooling, probably water.


Pretty much true.








Using TY-143 gives a few hundred rpm more usable airflow before noise becomes too much of an issue. This is nice for those rare occasions when running extreme loads in hot weather.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Pretty much true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using TY-143 gives a few hundred rpm more usable airflow before noise becomes too much of an issue. This is nice for those rare occasions when running extreme loads in hot weather.


I can see what you doing, and i like it, just simply to me at 1300rpms the TY147A is already noticeble, still not a big noise dealing fan, i prefer it run below 1000rpm if possible, where i find it inaudible inside the case.

Now i wanted to ask you, have you tested or compared the TY147/3 (ASQ) to Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS 140mm 4Pin PWM Fan or/and be quiet! BL067 SILENTWINGS 3 PWM 140mm, im starting to look for the ideal quiet pwm fan for rads.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> I can see what you doing, and i like it, just simply to me at 1300rpms the TY147A is already noticeble, still not a big noise dealing fan, i prefer it run below 1000rpm if possible, where i find it inaudible inside the case.
> 
> Now i wanted to ask you, have you tested or compared the TY147/3 (ASQ) to Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS 140mm 4Pin PWM Fan or/and be quiet! BL067 SILENTWINGS 3 PWM 140mm, im starting to look for the ideal quiet pwm fan for rads.


I have not, but @geggeg (Thermalbench) has.
Here is noise to airflow graph of them as well as a few others.

http://thermalbench.com/2016/10/31/be-quiet-silent-wings-3-140-mm-high-speed-fan/3/


http://thermalbench.com/2016/02/12/blacknoise-nb-eloop-b14-ps-and-b14-3-140mm-fans/3/


----------



## Abula

Thanks a lot Doyll for the graphs.

Seems the NB Eloops dominate at the same airflow less noise, the only problem i have with Noiseblocker is their PWM design, for example the B14 PS has a 300-1300 range according to noiseblocker, but on real mothebroard they start at 0% pwm around 550rpms,



I was hopping the ASQ were a little better as it starts around 300rpms, the beQuiets seems alright on the graph, nothing to brag about, middle of the pack. Interesting though on the graphs, the noctua redux seems not so good, something that changed my belief. Idk what will i do at the end yet, as the ASQ are not available on the US yet, nansgaming says they will order some, but who knows for when, so i might do a mix of Noiseblockers Eloops and BeQuiet BL066/67.

Thanks again for the reply Doyll,


----------



## tuparisd

I bought 3 TY-143s and some .75mm music wire(spring steel like the brackets that come with it) and see if I can't bend my own brackets to mount all three up.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Thanks a lot Doyll for the graphs.
> 
> Seems the NB Eloops dominate at the same airflow less noise, the only problem i have with Noiseblocker is their PWM design, for example the B14 PS has a 300-1300 range according to noiseblocker, but on real mothebroard they start at 0% pwm around 550rpms,
> 
> 
> 
> I was hopping the ASQ were a little better as it starts around 300rpms, the beQuiets seems alright on the graph, nothing to brag about, middle of the pack. Interesting though on the graphs, the noctua redux seems not so good, something that changed my belief. Idk what will i do at the end yet, as the ASQ are not available on the US yet, nansgaming says they will order some, but who knows for when, so i might do a mix of Noiseblockers Eloops and BeQuiet BL066/67.
> 
> Thanks again for the reply Doyll,


The PWM % to rpm curve in below graph is black line. It looks somewhat different from the curve you posted.

Most all of the fan geggeg tests are top tier, meaning they are all top performing fans. The poorest performers are Swiftech Helix, Akasa Vipar, NB-Blacksilent Pro 3-PK and Corsair SP140 .. worst being first .. and they are not terrible fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuparisd*
> 
> I bought 3 TY-143s and some .75mm music wire(spring steel like the brackets that come with it) and see if I can't bend my own brackets to mount all three up.


I think two sets of your fan clips should be for TY-147 / TY-141 / TY-143 fans with another set a little bigger for TY-150 fan. I would only put 2x fans on the cooler and used the 3rd fan as case intake or exhaust.


----------



## tuparisd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The PWM % to rpm curve in below graph is black line. It looks somewhat different from the curve you posted.
> 
> Most all of the fan geggeg tests are top tier, meaning they are all top performing fans. The poorest performers are Swiftech Helix, Akasa Vipar, NB-Blacksilent Pro 3-PK and Corsair SP140 .. worst being first .. and they are not terrible fans.
> I think two sets of your fan clips should be for TY-147 / TY-141 / TY-143 fans with another set a little bigger for TY-150 fan. I would only put 2x fans on the cooler and used the 3rd fan as case intake or exhaust.


then what arrangement would you recommend? the usual front and middle? I have 130CFM intake and exhaust fans already


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuparisd*
> 
> then what arrangement would you recommend? the usual front and middle? I have 130CFM intake and exhaust fans already


Yes, front and middle. You should use a PWM splitter with PSU power becuase theTY-143 fans draw 0.6 amp each and most fan headers are only safe to run up to 1 amp total load .. 2x TY-143 are 1.2 amp.


----------



## tuparisd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuparisd*
> 
> then what arrangement would you recommend? the usual front and middle? I have 130CFM intake and exhaust fans already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Yes, front and middle. You should use a PWM splitter with PSU power becuase theTY-143 fans draw 0.6 amp each and most fan headers are only safe to run up to 1 amp total load .. 2x TY-143 are 1.2 amp.


yes I wired my .8A case fans that way, though they had short leads(industrial fans I got cheap direct from china) so I just soldered it up myself. Fortunately, however, my motherboard has two dedicated CPU fan headers already.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> The PWM % to rpm curve in below graph is black line. It looks somewhat different from the curve you posted.


If you are talking about the folling graph,



I think the graph still kinda ressembles mine, although you also have to consider that i use a more amateur way with simply using Asus FanXpert3, but i still think it somewhat resembles the black outline to graph i posted, the biggest difference is in his testing seems he was able to reach around 300rpms, while with my sample is around 550rpms.



The highlights on the first part of the curve is the area where FanXpert3 cant control the fan, like a deadzone where it will spin no matter the PWM % (similar behavior to TY147A below 30% PWM).


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> If you are talking about the folling graph,
> 
> 
> 
> I think the graph still kinda ressembles mine, although you also have to consider that i use a more amateur way with simply using Asus FanXpert3, but i still think it somewhat resembles the black outline to graph i posted, the biggest difference is in his testing seems he was able to reach around 300rpms, while with my sample is around 550rpms.
> 
> 
> 
> The highlights on the first part of the curve is the area where FanXpert3 cant control the fan, like a deadzone where it will spin no matter the PWM % (similar behavior to TY147A below 30% PWM).


Sorry about that .. I didn't get the Thermalbench graph in my post.








Yes, they are near identical.
Here is one imposed over other.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Sorry about that .. I didn't get the Thermalbench graph in my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are near identical.
> Here is one imposed over other.


=)

You know Doyll, i personally think that most reviewers of fans miss something, fans gives us 2 things, cooling and noise, the rest of specs are worthless (RPMS, Static Presure, Airflow, etc). At the end you buy a fan because you want to cool something, and inherit by the the fan doing its job noise will be produced. So for me the graphs that will be more important to consumres is Noise vs temperature, on a Case / Heastink / radiatior, this would be the best way to compare what you really gain by upgrading fans, in both aspects that really matter.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> =)
> 
> You know Doyll, i personally think that most reviewers of fans miss something, fans gives us 2 things, cooling and noise, the rest of specs are worthless (RPMS, Static Presure, Airflow, etc). At the end you buy a fan because you want to cool something, and inherit by the the fan doing its job noise will be produced. So for me the graphs that will be more important to consumres is Noise vs temperature, on a Case / Heastink / radiatior, this would be the best way to compare what you really gain by upgrading fans, in both aspects that really matter.


Which is why I like Thermalbench fan reviews. geggeg doesn't use heat, but does use Swiftech MCR120QP or MCR140QP radiatord for resistance got hid air speed and noise reading .. as well as fan speed,to air speed and noise. He give us rpm to noise and rpm to air speed too .. and they can be helpful. The the airspeed to noise is what I use and reference the most because airspeed through radiator (cooler fins(is what does the cooling.


----------



## grinny

Did anyone try to put SB-E on their mATX AM4 motherboard? I'm trying to find a mATX that will fit this cooler, for example MSI Mortars look don't have enough space between CPU and PCI-e slot but ASUS Prime B350M looks OK.

I would appreciate if someone can help with this


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Did anyone try to put SB-E on their mATX AM4 motherboard? I'm trying to find a mATX that will fit this cooler, for example MSI Mortars look don't have enough space between CPU and PCI-e slot but ASUS Prime B350M looks OK.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can help with this


MSI B350 M Mortar is about 75 mm center CPU to near side of PCIe socket.
ASUS Prime B350 is about 97 mm

Silver Arrow SB-E is 77mm center cooler base toward PCIe socket


----------



## grinny

Thanks for the info!

Yea and 77mm from center to edge without the central fan TY150. (With TY 150 it's 85mm)

Anyhow, it looks like cooler won't fit into MSI mATX boards, and in some German forums I read that Thermalright backplates doesn't fit to B350M Prime boards. (It hits the solder under the board I guess - maybe someone can clarify


----------



## doyll

I sold my Silver Arrow SB-E after I tested Silver Arrow IB-E and found it both cooled the same. I've found the TRUE Spirit 140 Power is just as good and so are Le Grand Macho RT and Archon IB-E.


----------



## runelotus

My old Trust Thermalright Silver Arrow Cooling my R7 1700 and MSI X370 SLI

The Old X Mount Just Slides into the AM4 Mounting Holes


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runelotus*
> 
> My old Trust Thermalright Silver Arrow Cooling my R7 1700 and MSI X370 SLI
> 
> The Old X Mount Just Slides into the AM4 Mounting Holes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Talk about luck!









How well does Silver Arrow base cover R7 1700 IHS?


----------



## MGeaR356

can i check did any one sucessfully requested a am4 kit from thermalright for Silver Arrow SB-E? Apparently, i e-mailed them and they say only IB-E is compatible with Ryzen.

Saddening man.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGeaR356*
> 
> can i check did any one sucessfully requested a am4 kit from thermalright for Silver Arrow SB-E? Apparently, i e-mailed them and they say only IB-E is compatible with Ryzen.
> 
> Saddening man.


Where are you located? I'm trying to get some AM4 upgrades myself and might be able to get you one.


----------



## MGeaR356

Oh I am in Singapore mate.. But I am puzzled that the support from thermal right says sb-e is not am4 compatible.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGeaR356*
> 
> Oh I am in Singapore mate.. But I am puzzled that the support from thermal right says sb-e is not am4 compatible.


I know a guy at Thermalright in Taiwan and sent him an email, but don't expect an answer until Monday.


----------



## runelotus

My Ryzen R7 1700 Temps using the Original Silver Arrow

AMD R7 1700 @3.95 GHZ 1.38V on Air
MSI X370 SLI
Thermalright Silver Arrow
Nikos VRM check ! 53.1c @ 6" away
81c on core using Aida64 Stress Test


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runelotus*
> 
> My Ryzen R7 1700 Temps using the Original Silver Arrow
> 
> AMD R7 1700 @3.95 GHZ 1.38V on Air
> MSI X370 SLI
> Thermalright Silver Arrow
> Nikos VRM check ! 53.1c @ 6" away
> 81c on core using Aida64 Stress Test


A little warmer than I like, but with Silver Arrow's 37.4mm spacing between coolers a single 26mm thick fan does not work too well. If RAM is too tall to clear 2nd fan maybe spacer shroud on exhaust side of fan to channel airflow directly into 2nd tower.

Silverstone has FHP141 38mm thick 140mm fan with 120mm fan nounds that just fits between towers .. but you would need to fabricate fan clips for it. .. or use zip-ties. I used one on my Silver Arrow, and Cogage Arrow.


----------



## runelotus

I'll Try having two Pull Fans LAter







post the Result Here Later


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runelotus*
> 
> I'll Try having two Pull Fans LAter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post the Result Here Later


Sounds like a plan! Not many of us still have or use Silver Arrow.








I also have Cogage Arrow and IFX-14 with HR-10 for back of CPU.









All cool about the same. Most people don't realize there are 10 year old coolers cooling new CPUs as good as best new coolers can.


----------



## The-End587

I have had the IFX 14 with backplate cooler, it was a beast with gentle tyhpoons.
i am looking for a new cooler for my system z270 with a 6700k, the silver arrow or the noctua nh-d15.
is the silver arrow better?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-End587*
> 
> I have had the IFX 14 with backplate cooler, it was a beast with gentle tyhpoons.
> i am looking for a new cooler for my system z270 with a 6700k, the silver arrow or the noctua nh-d15.
> is the silver arrow better?


I would not say they are better but definitely as good. There are 4 different Silver Arrow models; Silver Arrow, Silver Arrow SB-E, Silver Arrow IB-E and Silver Arrow ITX .. plus SB-E and IB-E also have an Extreme model with TY-143 fans that move 130cfm @ 2500rpm. The extreme models give 8-10c lower temps on high wattage CPUs, but case airflow needs to be increased so cooler gets enough case airflow to match TY-143 fan's demands.


----------



## The-End587

My Phanteks Evolve m-atx tg got 3 gentle typhoons 12cm 1450rpm? in the front so demand is no problem.
I like the extra headroom the fans has over the noctua.

Just got the SB-Extreme 45euro second hand


----------



## AshBorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Sounds like a plan! Not many of us still have or use Silver Arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Cogage Arrow and IFX-14 with HR-10 for back of CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All cool about the same. Most people don't realize there are 10 year old coolers cooling new CPUs as good as best new coolers can. :*p


Does the liquid inside the heatpipes never begin to disappear on older coolers? I would think it would, maybe its just such a slow process its more or less irrelevant? A metal casing is less permeable than the rubber tubing of a CLC no doubt.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AshBorer*
> 
> Does the liquid inside the heatpipes never begin to disappear on older coolers? I would think it would, maybe its just such a slow process its more or less irrelevant? A metal casing is less permeable than the rubber tubing of a CLC no doubt.


While molecular action may allow some movement it is so little I doubt we could measure it even in a 100 year period. The loss of vacuum in the heatpipes is much more likely to happen after many many years, and even that is likely not measurable through the copper tubing used to make our heatpipes.
Some applications of aluminum heatpipes have been in use for 20+ years .. like in aircraft radar systems. My oldest CPU cooler in constant use came out in cc2004-6 ish and it cools as good now as it did when new.


----------



## Tabsa00

Hi!

I have a Thermalright silver arrow and i'm planning on upgrading to a newer case. Im just wondering if the cooler will fit if the clearance is 163mm in the case.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabsa00*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I have a Thermalright silver arrow and i'm planning on upgrading to a newer case. Im just wondering if the cooler will fit if the clearance is 163mm in the case.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello and welcome to OCN.
There are 5 different Silver Arrow coolers;
Silver Arrow (original w/ 4x 8mm heatpipes)
Silver Arrow SB-E
Silver Arrow IB-E
Silver Arrow ITX
Original Silver Arrow is 162.7mm tall
Silver Arrow IB-E is 163mm tall


----------



## Tabsa00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Hello and welcome to OCN.
> There are 5 different Silver Arrow coolers;
> Silver Arrow (original w/ 4x 8mm heatpipes)
> Silver Arrow SB-E
> Silver Arrow IB-E
> Silver Arrow ITX
> Original Silver Arrow is 162.7mm tall
> Silver Arrow IB-E is 163mm tall


I have the plain old silver arrow with 4 heatpipes.

Does the 162,7mm include fans?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabsa00*
> 
> I have the plain old silver arrow with 4 heatpipes.
> 
> Does the 162,7mm include fans?


I can't honesty remember. Easy way to figure it out is set the mounting crossbar on cooler base and measure from top of the pressure adjustment screw to top of of heatpipe caps .. or set crossbar on cooler base and set fan on top of crossbar tensioning nut and see if top of fan is flush with top of heatpipe caps.


----------



## Semel

Guys, I've got a pretty old Silver Arrow cooler (https://imgur.com/a/z8XnUDr), and as u can see the box says that the cooler only supports am2&3.

Is it possible to use it for Ryzen 7 CPUs and MSI gaming carbon motherboard somehow? 

Thank you.


----------



## doyll

Semel said:


> Guys, I've got a pretty old Silver Arrow cooler (https://imgur.com/a/z8XnUDr), and as u can see the box says that the cooler only supports am2&3.
> 
> Is it possible to use it for Ryzen 7 CPUs and MSI gaming carbon motherboard somehow?
> 
> Thank you.


Sadly it will not fit AM4. 

Below is link to Thermalright where you can see the difference as well as their support email addresses:
http://thermalright.com/2017/02/21/thermalright-amd-am4-cpu-mount-upgrade/

Please let us know how Thermalright helps you get AM4 mount.


----------



## Semel

doyll said:


> Sadly it will not fit AM4.
> 
> Below is link to Thermalright where you can see the difference as well as their support email addresses:
> http://thermalright.com/2017/02/21/thermalright-amd-am4-cpu-mount-upgrade/
> 
> Please let us know how Thermalright helps you get AM4 mount.



Can I just buy this one? The description says that type B is for Silver Arrow and AXP-200, and type A is for Macho, TRUE Spirit, Archon, AXP-100


----------



## doyll

Semel said:


> Can I just buy this one? The description says that type B is for Silver Arrow and AXP-200, and type A is for Macho, TRUE Spirit, Archon, AXP-100


I haven't used one so an educated guess is that is the one you want. as long as you have all the other pieces needed to go between backplate and front plate. Basically it's the back and front plates with holes to match AM4 instead of old ones only good from FM and AM up to and including AM3 and the intel LGA775, LGA1366 & LGA15xx. LGA1366 is same spacing as LGA2011 but you would need the special 2011 barrel stud/spacers. Here's installation guide showing other pieces you need that should be inclused with the mount you now have. 
http://thermalright.com/2017/03/16/thermalright-amd-ryzen-am4-安装说明/


----------



## MGeaR356

just for update, got the SB-E AM4 mount from Thermal right @ $20usd for my ryzen 2600x + gigabyte x470 gaming 7

coming from i3570k, the am4 mount works perfectly except when moutning the baseplate, need to remove the x470 mobo's io shield plate below. Gave me an heart attack when i saw the mobo base plate blocking the AM4 mount.

all is well and ambient temps of 33degrees (its hot in Singapore), gaming around 55 degrees, prime 95 after 1hr @ 85 degrees.. idle around 35 - 43 degrees


----------



## doyll

MGeaR356 said:


> just for update, got the SB-E AM4 mount from Thermal right @ $20usd for my ryzen 2600x + gigabyte x470 gaming 7
> 
> coming from i3570k, the am4 mount works perfectly except when moutning the baseplate, need to remove the x470 mobo's io shield plate below. Gave me an heart attack when i saw the mobo base plate blocking the AM4 mount.
> 
> all is well and ambient temps of 33degrees (its hot in Singapore), gaming around 55 degrees, prime 95 after 1hr @ 85 degrees.. idle around 35 - 43 degrees


Thank you for the information. :thumb:
Do you have any pics of the interference? I can't visualize what you said the problem was. 

What case are you using?


----------



## pythonse

will the silver arrow sb-e work on lga 1700?


----------



## bscool

pythonse said:


> will the silver arrow sb-e work on lga 1700?


I used a Silver Arrow IB-E on a 12900k and it worked but temps were not that great, but that is to be expected as hot as they run, hitting 250w plus on all core running tests like r23, y cruncher. I shimmed between the cooler and the hold down plate as lga1700 is approx 1mm lower. Without simming temps will be even worse.

I only have a comparison to using Arctic 420 AIO and Raystorm block with custom loop on a few 12900kf/k/ks and even they struggle to cool a OCed 12900k.


----------



## dpoverlord

I have this on my 5930k

Is there a better one for the New AM5/690/790?
Trying to see if this cooler with 2 Noctua fans is OK to use with an adapter for a 13900k or is there an updated better model?


----------



## doyll

dpoverlord said:


> I have this on my 5930k
> 
> Poasible to re use the heatsink or get an adapter for a 13900k or is there an updated option?


All depends on which Silver Arrow you have. Which Silver Arrow model is it?


----------



## dpoverlord

Case: Lian Li PC-70 modded 10+fans

I have the Silver Arrow IBE.
My case is Case photos for cooling

Cooler wise I cannot go much higher than this if I want it to fit in my case.

I guess I need to do more research as to what's the current generations best cooler for Air out there as this current gen run hot 🔥


----------



## doyll

13900k is rated 253w TDP. I've seen 13900k under NH-D15S in Silent Base 802 case with 3 140mm Silent Wings 3 intake fans all at 1000 RPM and 1 rear exhaust Silent Wings 3 140mm 1000 RPM fan (Using mesh front panel with dust filter removed for better air flow though have top with seal panel on as no fans up there and want to dampen weird noise such as mild coil whine and such) running Cinebench R23 full load at 90c. Keeping fans at 1000rpm is limiting cooling dramatically. I know, 1000rpm usually keeps fan noise just below audible levels, but if you are like me my system rarely runs full load, and fans 200-300rpm and temp would be significantly cooler with noise being just audible. 

Thermalright lists several LGA 1700 mount upgrades. Open link below and look at 3rd and 4th lines:





Accessories – Thermalright







thermalright.com





If NH-D15S doesn't cool it, Thermalright's Frost Commander 140 would definitely do it. On amazon.com FC140 white is $46.12, FC140 silver is $61.49, and FC140 black is $76.89.








Amazon.com: Thermalright FC140 CPU Air Cooler, 5 Heat Pipes, TL-C12 PRO-G and TL-D14X PWM Fan, Aluminium Heatsink Cover, AGHP Technology, for AMD AM4/Intel LGA 1700/1150/1151/1200/2011/2066 : Electronics


Buy Thermalright FC140 CPU Air Cooler, 5 Heat Pipes, TL-C12 PRO-G and TL-D14X PWM Fan, Aluminium Heatsink Cover, AGHP Technology, for AMD AM4/Intel LGA 1700/1150/1151/1200/2011/2066: CPU Cooling Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Frost Commander 140 is not just much lower priced, but also has a smaller footprint and overall height. 
Frost Commander 140 footprint of W140 mm x D121 mm (146 mm w/ fan) and stands 158 mm tall.​Noctua NH-D15S footprint is W150 mm x D135 mm (160 mm w/ fan) and stands 160mm tall.​


----------



## dpoverlord

doyll said:


> 13900k is rated 253w TDP. I've seen 13900k under NH-D15S in Silent Base 802 case with 3 140mm Silent Wings 3 intake fans all at 1000 RPM and 1 rear exhaust Silent Wings 3 140mm 1000 RPM fan (Using mesh front panel with dust filter removed for better air flow though have top with seal panel on as no fans up there and want to dampen weird noise such as mild coil whine and such) running Cinebench R23 full load at 90c. Keeping fans at 1000rpm is limiting cooling dramatically. I know, 1000rpm usually keeps fan noise just below audible levels, but if you are like me my system rarely runs full load, and fans 200-300rpm and temp would be significantly cooler with noise being just audible.
> 
> Thermalright lists several LGA 1700 mount upgrades. Open link below and look at 3rd and 4th lines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories – Thermalright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thermalright.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If NH-D15S doesn't cool it, Thermalright's Frost Commander 140 would definitely do it. On amazon.com FC140 white is $46.12, FC140 silver is $61.49, and FC140 black is $76.89.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Thermalright FC140 CPU Air Cooler, 5 Heat Pipes, TL-C12 PRO-G and TL-D14X PWM Fan, Aluminium Heatsink Cover, AGHP Technology, for AMD AM4/Intel LGA 1700/1150/1151/1200/2011/2066 : Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy Thermalright FC140 CPU Air Cooler, 5 Heat Pipes, TL-C12 PRO-G and TL-D14X PWM Fan, Aluminium Heatsink Cover, AGHP Technology, for AMD AM4/Intel LGA 1700/1150/1151/1200/2011/2066: CPU Cooling Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frost Commander 140 is not just much lower priced, but also has a smaller footprint and overall height.
> Frost Commander 140 footprint of W140 mm x D121 mm (146 mm w/ fan) and stands 158 mm tall.​Noctua NH-D15S footprint is W150 mm x D135 mm (160 mm w/ fan) and stands 160mm tall.​


Thank you so much! I'll take out the fun measuring tape and check the clearance. 

I thought the new 4090 with its odd side power connector wouldn't work and it "Just" made it work. 

I think that's why I went with the Thermalright the first time. It just made it with some room to spare. 

Would you say those are the 2 best Air coolers on the market? 

Thanks a lot! Really love the fact that I can make my old school PC-70 USB still function. 

What would make it better is if I could someone with feet for it as my last spare broke while moving the case.


----------

